# Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am creating this thread for those who aspire to be nominated by Victoria state. 



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, I have applied for 190 Victoria SS, and someone from the office rang my manager (name I used to contact on my CV and other forms) but apparently he is on holidays this week. He said that, someone rang him yesterday, but he was driving so asked to call back later. The lady (case officer) rang him again but he missed her call as he was unpacking stuff and he couldnt reply back as the number was private number. He then texted me said, that if I or anyone needs to contact her, it needs be be before 9:30 am or 5:30 pm as he up in the snow and busy skiing so it will be hard to answer or hear the ring.

So can I let the case officer know about this?


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, I am applying for 190 under Victoria SS. Yesterday, a lady (case officer) rang my manager (the name i used in my CV and other forms) but apparently he is on holidays. The CO asked about me, but he was driving and couldnt talk, so he asked her to call back later. The CO called him again but he missed her call as he was busy unpacking his stuffs and couldnt call her back as the number was private number. So he emailed me yesterday, saying that, if anyone who wants to contact him, have call him before 9:30 am or after 5:30 pm as it will be hard to hear/ listen the phone ringing in the snow while skiing. 

If this is the case, can i let the CO know that he is on holidays and you can contact me before 930 am or 530 pm or contact him next week once he is back?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Regarding Victoria State Nomination Form*

Hi All,

I have submitted my Victoria State Nomination form. But I made small mistake of incorrect State in Australia for my address and in PTE score report I updated 76 in Speaking for 76 in writing.

I have not got confirmation email of receiving of my application yet. Once, I get email from their side can I inform them to update the correct information in the application.

Will they be able to help during the needful. 

Kindly advice

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello, 
I have applied for VIC in 190 Class with 65 points. Including the point of State sponsorship. 
Can anyone tell what is the probability of getting a nomination? BTW I have applied as a Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

exchanger107 said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for VIC in 190 Class with 65 points. Including the point of State sponsorship.
> Can anyone tell what is the probability of getting a nomination? BTW I have applied as a Mechanical Engineer.


Recently a member posted that his application for sponsorship as Mechanical Engineer was rejected by VIC
He also had 60+5 points if I remember correctly

I dont think VIC is inclined to sponsor Mechanical Engineers as they do not have too many heavy industries

I think you are better off concentrating on other states which have heavy industries

Cheers


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Do you have any suggestion? 
Actually VIC and ACT have Mechanical Engineering. NSW I don't count due to huge applicants. 
I am trying to improve my PTE Lets see what happens.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi, I have applied for 190 Victoria SS, and someone from the office rang my manager (name I used to contact on my CV and other forms) but apparently he is on holidays this week. He said that, someone rang him yesterday, but he was driving so asked to call back later. The lady (case officer) rang him again but he missed her call as he was unpacking stuff and he couldnt reply back as the number was private number. He then texted me said, that if I or anyone needs to contact her, it needs be be before 9:30 am or 5:30 pm as he up in the snow and busy skiing so it will be hard to answer or hear the ring.
> 
> So can I let the case officer know about this?


A call during the state sponsorship stage? That's first time i hear of such.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Victoria State Nomination form. But I made small mistake of incorrect State in Australia for my address and in PTE score report I updated 76 in Speaking for 76 in writing.
> 
> ...



Of course you should.
I am sure they will correct the records

Cheers


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> A call during the state sponsorship stage? That's first time i hear of such.


Yes, thats right.


----------



## anoopr777 (Jul 25, 2017)

*261313(software engineer)*

Any chances of getting invites for 261313(software engineer) with 65(60+5) points for Victoria this year ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopr777 said:


> Any chances of getting invites for 261313(software engineer) with 65(60+5) points for Victoria this year ?


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

You have to submit an EOI in Skillselect under 190 with Victoria ticked and wait patiently for the preinvite 
There is nothing else you can do to expedite the process 
Meanwhile You can try to,increase your points to atleast 65 to get an invite under 189 with just a few months wait

Cheers


----------



## KaranH (Jul 20, 2017)

Any chances of getting invites for 261111(ICT BA) with 75(70+5) points for Victoria this year ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KaranH said:


> Any chances of getting invites for 261111(ICT BA) with 75(70+5) points for Victoria this year ?


State sponsorship can never be predicted as they do follow any fixed pattern or timeline

That said and done, 70+5 is a respectable score and probably stand a good chance if you have a strong resume

Cheers


----------



## KaranH (Jul 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship can never be predicted as they do follow any fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> That said and done, 70+5 is a respectable score and probably stand a good chance if you have a strong resume
> 
> Cheers


I just wanted to know in case they had increased some speed as my Sibling got a 190 invite after 15 months of EOI submission.

Grant came in 30 days after that.

Thanks!
-K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KaranH said:


> I just wanted to know in case they had increased some speed as my Sibling got a 190 invite after 15 months of EOI submission.
> 
> Grant came in 30 days after that.
> 
> ...


Your sibling is one of the very rare cases where he got a grant in just 30 days

Are you sure its not the other way round
30 days for the invite and 15 months for the grant ?

Cheers


----------



## KaranH (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh Yes!
My Bad, that is the other way around..


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

Application of Victoria state sponsorship requires to fill the work experience. Do we need to fill it as per the Skill assessment or the total work experience?

I will have a total of 5 years of experience by August 2017 and only 3 years are considered by ACS. Anybody who has filed for State sponsorship can help me out.

Also, Can we expect a sponsorship from Victoria with 60+5 points? and how many months it may take to get it?


----------



## KaranH (Jul 20, 2017)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Application of Victoria state sponsorship requires to fill the work experience. Do we need to fill it as per the Skill assessment or the total work experience?
> 
> I will have a total of 5 years of experience by August 2017 and only 3 years are considered by ACS. Anybody who has filed for State sponsorship can help me out.
> 
> Also, Can we expect a sponsorship from Victoria with 60+5 points? and how many months it may take to get it?


Hi,

You need to fill the one that has been considered by ACS first i.e 3 Years. Then you can fill rest 2 years under work exp itself.

As stated by others, there is no fixed/specific time frame for an invite to come.

Hope this helps!

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KaranH said:


> Any chances of getting invites for 261111(ICT BA) with 75(70+5) points for Victoria this year ?


You don't really need sc190 but you have highest chance with NSW and i am sure with VIC. 

with 70 you can go for SC189


----------



## GuruRaghavendra (Sep 21, 2016)

KaranH said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to fill the one that has been considered by ACS first i.e 3 Years. Then you can fill rest 2 years under work exp itself.
> 
> ...


Thank you,

But the Victoria State Skilled Nomination application has only 1 field asking for work experience.
"4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *"

I only have one option to add, so should I be adding the work experience in nomination application as per the skill assessment only?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Thank you,
> 
> But the Victoria State Skilled Nomination application has only 1 field asking for work experience.
> "4 How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *"
> ...


I would be adding only the ACS allowed period after deductions fo AQF

Anyways, you will be submitting a resume which will show your entire work experience including the deducted portion

Cheers


----------



## anoopr777 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Karan,
For Victoria did you apply via their website or just the EOI ?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Recently a member posted that his application for sponsorship as Mechanical Engineer was rejected by VIC
> He also had 60+5 points if I remember correctly
> 
> I dont think VIC is inclined to sponsor Mechanical Engineers as they do not have too many heavy industries
> ...




Mechanical Engineering is a vast subject! Victoria essentially looks for niche skills. No harm in trying. Give it a shot. 

Either it works or it won't.


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

gusig0036 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this thread. Following is my point breakdown
> 
> ...




Hi gusig0036, it is difficult to say whether the exp required is overall / after education as it is not clear on their website. But from the looks of it, lets assume that it is overall and can give a shot. Who knows, it can be your lucky day 

As you said you have seen on their website, do you have the work/ job appointment letter in VIC for at least 6 months? This, is according to their criteria to apply for 190 SS for VIC if you applying through the liveInVictoria website. Have a look


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi gusig0036, it is difficult to say whether the exp required is overall / after education as it is not clear on their website. But from the looks of it, lets assume that it is overall and can give a shot. Who knows, it can be your lucky day
> 
> As you said you have seen on their website, do you have the work/ job appointment letter in VIC for at least 6 months? This, is according to their criteria to apply for 190 SS for VIC if you applying through the liveInVictoria website. Have a look


Thanks Kunal. So assuming its overall i will submit an EOI. I can not apply through Vic site as i belongs to ICT occupation.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Moving on, Job offer condition does not apply on me as i am neither living in Aus nor my occupation 261312 is in list for graduates

_Offer of employment

You will be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:

you are currently living in another Australian state, or
this is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates._

Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates - Live in Victoria

So, i think i am good to go. 
Please fee free to correct me, if i mentioned something wrong unintentionally.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Its almost a month since Victoria opened the state nomination for ICT professionals starting 1st Jul 2017. I have seen updates in this Forum from few folks who got the invite from Victoria (457 transition stream). 

However wanted to check if anyone has received the invite for 190 Visa directly (without 457 or PHD pathway) since 1st Jul?


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Its almost a month since Victoria opened the state nomination for ICT professionals starting 1st Jul 2017. I have seen updates in this Forum from few folks who got the invite from Victoria (457 transition stream).
> 
> However wanted to check if anyone has received the invite for 190 Visa directly (without 457 or PHD pathway) since 1st Jul?


Hi Meavin2011, nothing yet. Still in the process. BTW, when did you made the application, and under which skills?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi Meavin2011, nothing yet. Still in the process. BTW, when did you made the application, and under which skills?


I lodged my application on 1st Jul for ICT BA role. I know its very recent however was curious whether any applicant has been blessed by Victoria so far under Non 457 transition stream.

How about you Kunal?


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> I lodged my application on 1st Jul for ICT BA role. I know its very recent however was curious whether any applicant has been blessed by Victoria so far under Non 457 transition stream.
> 
> How about you Kunal?


Well, I applied on the 17 July and when I got the ackno it said they will let me know by 2 weeks. I applied under DP skills.

But I am applying from AUS and I have current on going work, so I am exempted and can apply from the LiveInVic website as mentioned there. 

One of mate, he applied for 190 last week, under same situation as me, and when he got the ackno, it said that the application will take up to 4 weeks to process.


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

One question on ACS side, why they deduct 2 yrs from overall exp. even though i am working in same field in which i completed my engineering.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

kunal.libra said:


> Well, I applied on the 17 July and when I got the ackno it said they will let me know by 2 weeks. I applied under DP skills.
> 
> But I am applying from AUS and I have current on going work, so I am exempted and can apply from the LiveInVic website as mentioned there.
> 
> One of mate, he applied for 190 last week, under same situation as me, and when he got the ackno, it said that the application will take up to 4 weeks to process.


Oh then you may expect their reply anytime now as 2 weeks timeline is almost there. Have sent you a PM. Please check.


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Oh then you may expect their reply anytime now as 2 weeks timeline is almost there. Have sent you a PM. Please check.


Hi, I didn't receive any PM


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

exchanger107 said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for VIC in 190 Class with 65 points. Including the point of State sponsorship.
> Can anyone tell what is the probability of getting a nomination? BTW I have applied as a Mechanical Engineer.


I applied for victoria sponsorship and got the invite within a week (Including them requesting additional information). Mech Engineering too. 

I think you need to wait for a while because its near the end of invitation round. They reopen after July if I remember correctly. They do say theres a three month waiting period for the invite, so if after that time you don't get an invite, send them an email.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Guys, I applied through the Victoria Website first, then applied EOI after getting their approval. 

once you have the EOI Number, update Victoria and they will update Border Au to give you the invite.

This is what I did because Victoria did say apply through them before applying through EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gusig0036 said:


> One question on ACS side, why they deduct 2 yrs from overall exp. even though i am working in same field in which i completed my engineering.


They have deducted 2 years towards AQF as the education standards in your university does not meet the Australian standards
So your 2 years experience makes up that shortfall
Cheers


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

AyamS said:


> I applied for victoria sponsorship and got the invite within a week (Including them requesting additional information). Mech Engineering too.
> 
> I think you need to wait for a while because its near the end of invitation round. They reopen after July if I remember correctly. They do say theres a three month waiting period for the invite, so if after that time you don't get an invite, send them an email.


Hi AyamS, when did you made the application?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi, I didn't receive any PM


Hi Kunal

Sorry it seems that the previous message did not go through. May be an issue with PM (my account).

For how long you have been in Australia? And could you please throw some light on DP skills?

Are you saying that your friend also applied through Live in Victoria site? Or did he file an EOI under skill select and selected 190 visa for Victoria?

Please do update us on the progress of your application as you could be one of the first ones to get the invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AyamS said:


> I applied for victoria sponsorship and got the invite within a week (Including them requesting additional information). Mech Engineering too.
> 
> I think you need to wait for a while because its near the end of invitation round. They reopen after July if I remember correctly. They do say theres a three month waiting period for the invite, so if after that time you don't get an invite, send them an email.


When did it happen? thats very quick, back in 2015 they used to be quick too. eep:


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi AyamS, when did you made the application?


I did it in in March 2017


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, Did anyone got the invitation?

Well two weeks back, (on 17 July 2017), when I made the application through LiveInVictoria website, I got the acknowledge from them saying that they have received my application and will let me know the outcome in two weeks. I guess today (31 July 2017) is meant to be the last day of the second week and its nearly COB in Australia but didn't get any message/email from them yet. 

The acknowledge what i got from them was:-

*



Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-XXXX-XXXXX. The nominated occupation is 261312 Developer Programmer.

Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to two weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria, or have a PhD from a Victorian university and an occupation on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s Short Term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL). The Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination.

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.

Click to expand...

*So, shall I contact them tomorrow? Shoot them an email or call them?

Thanks


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have not yet applied as the SOL has not been updated. I am waiting for the fresh list in order to apply for VIC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi, Did anyone got the invitation?
> 
> Well two weeks back, (on 17 July 2017), when I made the application through LiveInVictoria website, I got the acknowledge from them saying that they have received my application and will let me know the outcome in two weeks. I guess today (31 July 2017) is meant to be the last day of the second week and its nearly COB in Australia but didn't get any message/email from them yet.
> 
> ...



VIC has stated on their website that candidates applying for ICT do not have to apply on the victoria state website. They just need to submit an expression of interest and select VIC as a preferred state.


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

*Vic State Sponsorship*

I guess the updated process is not applicable if you are applying under the 457/Phd streamlined pathway.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*



inayathussaintoorie said:


> VIC has stated on their website that candidates applying for ICT do not have to apply on the victoria state website. They just need to submit an expression of interest and select VIC as a preferred state.


For me they have said it is 12 weeks and its mentioned nomination is not guaranteed.
They will tell the outcome once it is finalised. They have mention not to enquire on the process of application. I think you need to wait till they arrive at decision.

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> For me they have said it is 12 weeks and its mentioned nomination is not guaranteed.
> They will tell the outcome once it is finalised. They have mention not to enquire on the process of application. I think you need to wait till they arrive at decision.
> 
> Regards,
> Ridhi


I sent them the application on 31st July and they have replied today asking me more documents regarding my employment location. Let's see if they process my application any further.


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, I was wondering, if there is anyway where we can check at what total Points people are getting or Immigrations are sending the invites?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi, I was wondering, if there is anyway where we can check at what total Points people are getting or Immigrations are sending the invites?



https://myimmitracker.com

This is the unofficial way 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Egyman said:


> https://myimmitracker.com
> 
> This is the unofficial way
> 
> ...


I think ImmiTracker needs updating for 190. It needs an Onshore/Offshore field or those invited through the former are going to get bombarded with "I too have 60 point but didn't get invited to apply!" spam for Victoria. 

Has anyone been invited to apply through the ICT offshore/EOI process yet?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

knagelli said:


> I sent them the application on 31st July and they have replied today asking me more documents regarding my employment location. Let's see if they process my application any further.



What is your ANZECO code and how many point do you claim?

I am asking because I have 65 points and applying with developer programmer for VIC. Currently I have just submitted EOI with VIC selected. But as you and the other fellow are also ICT candidates then I will also apply on VIC website. I have not applied on their site because they have stated that ICT candidates only need to submit their EOI.


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Guys, got the invitation today from VIC, Party Time


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi Guys, got the invitation today from VIC, Party Time


Congratulation!! You are lucky.
I have also submitted EOI for VIC.
What is your anzsco code? And how many points do you claim?
Did you apply on the vic website too because ICT candidates are advised to just submit eoi. That is why i have not applied on vic site. I m claming 65 points as a developer programmer.


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi Guys, got the invitation today from VIC, Party Time


Congrats brother.
Please let us know with how many points you applied and what's you occupation?


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi Guys, got the invitation today from VIC, Party Time


Congratulation Kunal, Are you on 457 visa?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi Guys, got the invitation today from VIC, Party Time




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

*Visa*



kunal.libra said:


> Hi Guys, got the invitation today from VIC, Party Time


Congratulation Kunal.

Did your application Streamlined Pathway to Visa Nomination for 457?


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

*VIc Employment Verification*

I am currently working in Vic and I have applied for 190 Vic.
YEsterday my employer received a call for my employment verification.
He verified everything.
Any idea when they will respond back?


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> I am currently working in Vic and I have applied for 190 Vic.
> YEsterday my employer received a call for my employment verification.
> He verified everything.
> Any idea when they will respond back?


Hi,

My boss got the call yesterday as well. It was processed in 10 min n i got the invite. 

I wonder, they may doing other checks too.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi,
> 
> My boss got the call yesterday as well. It was processed in 10 min n i got the invite.
> 
> I wonder, they may doing other checks too.



any idea what other check do they usually do?


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> Congratulation!! You are lucky.
> I have also submitted EOI for VIC.
> What is your anzsco code? And how many points do you claim?
> Did you apply on the vic website too because ICT candidates are advised to just submit eoi. That is why i have not applied on vic site. I m claming 65 points as a developer programmer.


 I m claiming 65 points as a developer programmer too. the coe is 261312.

I applied eoi first before 1 july for NSW. after 1 july, i came across the vic site, i filled the application form n updated my eoi from nsw to vic. thats it!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*



Ranmeet said:


> any idea what other check do they usually do?


Hi

I am also in same boat. They have called and verified details of my job offer with new employer yesterday evening.

Lets see if they send any further communication.
I am joining in Victoria on 14th August. At present I am in NSW.

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in same boat. They have called and verified details of my job offer with new employer yesterday evening.
> 
> ...


okay. I am stressing out since then. lol
I have 65 points for 189, any chances I will get an invitation soon?


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> any idea what other check do they usually do?


it can be ACS, PTE, education or any previous employment. I am doing a guess. They may confirm your employment by speaking to more than one boss. 

In my case, they spoke 3 times with different managers.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> it can be ACS, PTE, education or any previous employment. I am doing a guess. They may confirm your employment by speaking to more than one boss.
> 
> In my case, they spoke 3 times with different managers.


That sounds weird. I didn't know they can go back 3 years to confirm an employment.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*



Ranmeet said:


> okay. I am stressing out since then. lol
> I have 65 points for 189, any chances I will get an invitation soon?


You have high chances of getting 189 with 
And by end of August score will come to 65 You can work any where in Australia

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> That sounds weird. I didn't know they can go back 3 years to confirm an employment.


well, as i mentioned about the employment, i m guessing. but hey!, i think u will get it by today before COB or def within next week for sure


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> You have high chances of getting 189 with
> And by end of August score will come to 65 You can work any where in Australia
> 
> Regards,
> Ridhi


Thank you For the reply Ridhi.
Have you also applied under 189?


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> well, as i mentioned about the employment, i m guessing. but hey!, i think u will get it by today before COB or def within next week for sure


haha thank you Kunal.
When they asked my duties, my manager also mentioned that I look after and manage the websites too as we are an e commerce business.
Hope that doesn't cause an issue.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Ranmeet said:


> Thank you For the reply Ridhi.
> Have you also applied under 189?


Yes I have applied for 189 and 190.
But my over all score is 60 at present.
I will have 65 score by March as I will complete 3 years in Australia by then

I wish score come down to 60 with increased quota for 2613 as 6000.

Regards,
Ridhi
ICT Software Engineer
2613


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Yes I have applied for 189 and 190.
> But my over all score is 60 at present.
> I will have 65 score by March as I will complete 3 years in Australia by then
> 
> ...


 okay all the best!


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi Guys, got the invitation today from VIC, Party Time


Congratulation Kunal.

Can you please let us know which visa you are on, is it 457?


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

I am in the same boat as well. They called my new employer on 20th of July and asked about my duties etc... since then I have not heard anything back from them.

They do mention in the Acknowledgement that my application may take 12 weeks. I am onshore applicant but don't have 457.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

umair.ahmed said:


> I am in the same boat as well. They called my new employer on 20th of July and asked about my duties etc... since then I have not heard anything back from them.
> 
> They do mention in the Acknowledgement that my application may take 12 weeks. I am onshore applicant but don't have 457.


do you know what questions did they ask when they called?


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> do you know what questions did they ask when they called?


They asked about job title and day to day job responsibilities.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

umair.ahmed said:


> They asked about job title and day to day job responsibilities.


do you raise issues if 1-2 responsibilities said by the manager at the time of verification are a bit different?


----------



## umair.ahmed (Aug 3, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> do you raise issues if 1-2 responsibilities said by the manager at the time of verification are a bit different?


Not sure mate, at the moment I am hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*



umair.ahmed said:


> Not sure mate, at the moment I am hoping for a positive outcome.


Is there any possibility of any invites today.

Regards,
Ridhi


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Is there any possibility of any invites today.
> 
> Regards,
> Ridhi


I was hoping to get one but got an email asking for an updated offer of employment contract stating I am still working in vic as my payslips and other documents show my company's Sydney address. Hoping to get the document sometime today or monday and submit again :fingerscrossed:


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

knagelli said:


> I was hoping to get one but got an email asking for an updated offer of employment contract stating I am still working in vic as my payslips and other documents show my company's Sydney address. Hoping to get the document sometime today or monday and submit again :fingerscrossed:


Got reply from SS-190 VIC

We have been unable to reach the contact person listed and request that you provide a new contact person or an updated phone number. If these contact details are still relevant we request that you advise the employer that they have been contacted and that they must return our telephone call to verify the offer of employment.

 Hope my employer will be reachable on mentioned numbers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Got reply from SS-190 VIC
> 
> We have been unable to reach the contact person listed and request that you provide a new contact person or an updated phone number. If these contact details are still relevant we request that you advise the employer that they have been contacted and that they must return our telephone call to verify the offer of employment.
> 
> Hope my employer will be reachable on mentioned numbers.


Are the employers aware of this call coming to them ?
Have you talked to them.
Maybe they are rejecting this call as its from an unknown number ?
Moreover, unless you provide alternate numbers, the onus is now on the employers to call VIC SS
Have you thought this through ?

Cheers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Got reply from SS-190 VIC
> 
> We have been unable to reach the contact person listed and request that you provide a new contact person or an updated phone number. If these contact details are still relevant we request that you advise the employer that they have been contacted and that they must return our telephone call to verify the offer of employment.
> 
> Hope my employer will be reachable on mentioned numbers.


Just ask your employer to contact them with reference number (if you received it).



newbienz said:


> Are the employers aware of this call coming to them ?
> Have you talked to them.
> Maybe they are rejecting this call as its from an unknown number ?


I don't think businesses do reject any calls.



newbienz said:


> Moreover, unless you provide alternate numbers, the onus is now on the employers to call VIC SS
> Have you thought this through ?


Yes! Employer should call them. 

Sometimes they are unreachable, in that case ask your employer to wait and call them between 3 and 5 PM.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

I received the Invitation from VIC today.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I received the Invitation from VIC today.


Invite or preinvite ?

Cheers


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> niraj.deshmukh said:
> 
> 
> > Got reply from SS-190 VIC
> ...


Yes employer is aware that they will be receiving call...

But it's Verification Help desk number and common for all.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> niraj.deshmukh said:
> 
> 
> > Got reply from SS-190 VIC
> ...


I will ask my employer to call back to Immigration ... 

Or I will wait till Tuesday to receive any update from Immigration.
Thanks.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> I will ask my employer to call back to Immigration ...
> 
> Or I will wait till Tuesday to receive any update from Immigration.
> Thanks.


Just to clarify, are you referring to *Victoria Skilled Migration Team* by *Immigration*?


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> niraj.deshmukh said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask my employer to call back to Immigration ...
> ...


Yes it's VIC SS 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> I will ask my employer to call back to Immigration ...
> 
> Or I will wait till Tuesday to receive any update from Immigration.
> Thanks.


Wow what a co-operative company

I cant expect my old company in India to call a local number leave alone an international call

Chers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Wow what a co-operative company
> 
> I cant expect my old company in India to call a local number leave alone an international call
> 
> Chers


Haha. Depends on HR if large company. Otherwise one can ask manager to do a callback. By the way, skilled migration team assumes that applicant has already spoken to the provided contact regarding this matter.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Invite or preinvite ?
> 
> Cheers


Bro.. Got letter - Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination , so it's Pre Invite. .

So i need to visit their website to proceed further, right ?


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> niraj.deshmukh said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask my employer to call back to Immigration ...
> ...


Hahaha .. yes that's true


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> Bro.. Got letter - Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination , so it's Pre Invite. .
> 
> So i need to visit their website to proceed further, right ?


Yes, it's a pre-invite. Go ahead to their website and complete application.


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Read the posts about employment verification during invite stage. Is this applicable only to applicants who are onsite in Aus already? I am offshore in India, have applied for state sponsorship after pre-invite and awaiting invite. Will my employer in India get contacted at this stage?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

madhu_s1 said:


> Read the posts about employment verification during invite stage. Is this applicable only to applicants who are onsite in Aus already? I am offshore in India, have applied for state sponsorship after pre-invite and awaiting invite. Will my employer in India get contacted at this stage?




No. Employer verification is for onshore applicants and applicable to those only who have claimed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhu_s1 said:


> Read the posts about employment verification during invite stage. Is this applicable only to applicants who are onsite in Aus already? I am offshore in India, have applied for state sponsorship after pre-invite and awaiting invite. Will my employer in India get contacted at this stage?


A member today has posted that his employer in India has been contacted for verification by VIC after the preinvite before issuing the invite 

So you have to be prepared for this possibility 

Cheers


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone with code 261111 received invite from VIC


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone please help...What are the chances for 65 points for ICT Systems Analyst, along with state sponsorship points? (60+5)

Would appreciate any inputs in this regards.

TKA.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, anyone received invitation for 263111 - Computer Network & Systems? Engineer.
My EOI details are below:
points : 70
Job code: 263111
DOE: 1st August 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

debeash said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please help...What are the chances for 65 points for ICT Systems Analyst, along with state sponsorship points? (60+5)
> 
> ...


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

You have applied and now you have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is a clear pattern for each state - if you dont see it, it does not mean it does not exist. Please stop misleading people in every thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is a clear pattern for each state - if you dont see it, it does not mean it does not exist. Please stop misleading people in every thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi andrey,

Can you please tell me the pattern of Victoria?


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

I want to apply for VIC SS 190 visa. 
I have already applied for NSW SS 190 and 189 and couldn't see an option to apply for another EOI. 
*Queries:*
Does this mean i have to submit a new EOI from another email id?
For SS VIC 190, is it compulsory to have min 3 yrs of experience?

Points Breakdown:
Age:30
Education :15+5
PTE: 10
ACS: +ve 1 year


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> Can you please tell me the pattern of Victoria?




The data can actually be accessed by you too, so look in the last 1 year. I will PM you.

Based on data you should have a chance with 60+5 from VIC as 26111*, even some 55+5 with extensive work experience hot invites in 2016-2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in same boat. They have called and verified details of my job offer with new employer yesterday evening.
> 
> ...


hey did you get the invite yet?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> There is a clear pattern for each state - if you dont see it, it does not mean it does not exist. Please stop misleading people in every thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrey, could you please share the link where we can check the statistics for Victoria state nomination? Please PM me the details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is a clear pattern for each state - if you dont see it, it does not mean it does not exist. Please stop misleading people in every thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont trust the data given in immtracker as it cannot be independently verified.
Nothing stops a member to write on the tracker that he has got an invite or a grant when he may have not got it
Moreover as DIBP have pointed out only 5-6% of all visas are reported on the immitracker and no conclusion should be drawn from this data

You may have a lot of trust in it, but I dont

so Unless the data is given directly be the states themselves or DIBP, I Dont trust them

Is there any data directly from each state or DIBP which show the pattern, number of invites, Anzsco code and the basis for the same ?


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I dont trust the data given in immtracker as it cannot be independently verified.
> Nothing stops a member to write on the tracker that he has got an invite or a grant when he may have not got it
> Moreover as DIBP have pointed out only 5-6% of all visas are reported on the immitracker and no conclusion should be drawn from this data
> 
> ...


1. I understand that reading is a bit difficult, but nevertheless try to read what statistical sampling means. 

2. Most of the data can be verified, as users exist on the forums (a number of them).

3. In terms of 5-6%, you are again incorrect, as you may well be aware math is also a science, and i guess not something you are interested in. However: 

3.1. 19K ITAs issued between 1st of July 2016 and 30th of May 2017.
3.2. Some ~5-10% never go ahead with ITA to Lodge. 
3.3. Tracker has 1,900 visa lodgements between 1st of July 2016 and 30th of June 2017. 
3.4. To conclude sample size is anything between ~10% and ~15% (depending on how many ITAs never turned into actual lodge of visa)

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. I understand that reading is a bit difficult, but nevertheless try to read what statistical sampling means.
> 
> 2. Most of the data can be verified, as users exist on the forums (a number of them).
> 
> ...




I agree that people are not validated while updating in immitracker the other way around I believe that people are not updating the false information too since if anyone want to give misleading information then grants notification may not be this much low as of now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rvd said:


> I agree that people are not validated while updating in immitracker the other way around I believe that people are not updating the false information too since if anyone want to give misleading information then grants notification may not be this much low as of now.


You see, there are moderators on the tracker who monitor and watch-out for any strange or weird activity. Moreover, look at it in a context: there are 350k-500k users a months on the tracker, every day hundreds of cases are updated - even if 1 or 2 crazy guys decided to add cases: 1. will be spotted 2. even if one or two are missed their efforts are useless as overall sample is too large.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You see, there are moderators on the tracker who monitor and watch-out for any strange or weird activity. Moreover, look at it in a context: there are 350k-500k users a months on the tracker, every day hundreds of cases are updated - even if 1 or 2 crazy guys decided to add cases: 1. will be spotted 2. even if one or two are missed their efforts are useless as overall sample is too large.


It is good to know that moderators are monitoring the activities in immitracker too.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Any idea about invitations for 233211 civil engineer - 65 points ?
We applied in July 2017.

Thanks... any help is appreciated.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

mhr123 said:


> Bro.. Got letter - Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination , so it's Pre Invite. .
> 
> So i need to visit their website to proceed further, right ?


Did you get any email before invite asking for a reason that why you have applied for NSW? I am asking this because some people have received emails from VIC in which they ask why they have applied for NSW. I am concerned with this because I also have applied for 189, 190 (VIC, NSW) both.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> Did you get any email before invite asking for a reason that why you have applied for NSW? I am asking this because some people have received emails from VIC in which they ask why they have applied for NSW. I am concerned with this because I also have applied for 189, 190 (VIC, NSW) both.


I have actually read on the forum how Victoria rejects those who apply two states simultaneously due to what they call indecisiveness.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

AyamS said:


> I have actually read on the forum how Victoria rejects those who apply two states simultaneously due to what they call indecisiveness.


I am thinking of withdrawing my EOI application from NSW, so then I will have only applied for 189 and 190(VIC). VIC may prefer to invite those who only have applied to VIC.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AyamS said:


> I have actually read on the forum how Victoria rejects those who apply two states simultaneously due to what they call indecisiveness.


Can you please point where you have seen it?


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> *Did you get any email before invite asking for a reason that why you have applied for NSW?* I am asking this because some people have received emails from VIC in which they ask why they have applied for NSW. I am concerned with this because I also have applied for 189, 190 (VIC, NSW) both.


No..


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

mhr123 said:


> No..


okay, thanks for your reply
are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> okay, thanks for your reply
> are you onshore or offshore?


Offshore Bro.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

AyamS said:


> I have actually read on the forum how Victoria rejects those who apply two states simultaneously due to what they call indecisiveness.


This is news to me .. TBH.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

I withdrawed my EOI from NSW today. Now I have only two EOIs. one 189 and 2nd for VIC. I guess it is better to wait VIC for 2 to 3 months with only VIC state applied because it seems to me that VIC prefers those who have only applied to VIC. I formed this opinion because of the urge VIC gives on the commitment to live in VIC and some users on the form have received emails to give a proper reason for applying to two states together. VIC seems quite aggressive about this.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

After employer verification How long it takes to get Visa invite?

Is there any other Verification or Checks? other than current employer?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> After employer verification How long it takes to get Visa invite?
> 
> Is there any other Verification or Checks? other than current employer?


Employer verification is usually done within 2-3 days of applying. It is unpredictable and nobody knows how long it takes to get invite after that.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Employer verification is usually done within 2-3 days of applying. It is unpredictable and nobody knows how long it takes to get invite after that.


In this thread some one mentioned he got invite after 10 min of call. Today my verification is done :fingerscrossed:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-aspirants-2017-2018-migration-year-6.html


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> I am currently working in Vic and I have applied for 190 Vic.
> YEsterday my employer received a call for my employment verification.
> He verified everything.
> Any idea when they will respond back?


Have you got any update ?


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi 
I am a mechanical engineer with 55 points.

Already applied ACT SS. Can I apply victoria SS as well? My occupation is on victoria list and not on Graduate list. I am an offshore candidate.

If yes, then can I submit another EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivkamboj said:


> Hi
> I am a mechanical engineer with 55 points.
> 
> Already applied ACT SS. Can I apply victoria SS as well? My occupation is on victoria list and not on Graduate list. I am an offshore candidate.
> ...


You can
Moreover, to apply for VIC as mechanical engineer, you need not go through the EOI route
You are eligible to apply directly to Live in Victoria website
That will be much faster processing


Cheers


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

One more question.....for Victoria SS, I have to show 30000 AUD in my account but currently I am 5000 AUD short...is there any other method to cover up short amount??


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Have you got any update ?



not yet
what about you?


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> hey did you get the invite yet?


any news?


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> any news?


Employer verification is done :fingerscrossed: Hope will hear good news soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> After employer verification How long it takes to get Visa invite?
> 
> Is there any other Verification or Checks? other than current employer?




So, you lodged you visa and had a verification? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> So, you lodged you visa and had a verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he meant invitation, not Visa.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Employer verification is done :fingerscrossed: Hope will hear good news soon.


all the best ! 
keep me posted.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> all the best !
> keep me posted.


:thumb:


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Still no news. Applied on 2nd july. no update. Lets see what happens. Cause VIC is my last option as 189 is out of reach right now for me.
?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MohAdnan said:


> I think he meant invitation, not Visa.


a bit confusing  

:wacko:


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,

A quick question!!! I am bit confuse with VIC state sponsorship. How i can apply for it do i need to lodge EOI or i need to apply on their website. Or both.

My anzsco code is 261313.
My points are 65+5(ss). What are my chances to get one.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> A quick question!!! I am bit confuse with VIC state sponsorship. How i can apply for it do i need to lodge EOI or i need to apply on their website. Or both.
> 
> ...


For 261313, it is through EOI route.

Even if VIC delays your chances of 189 is still have a hope for 65 points after a couple of months..

ALL THE BEST


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

rvd said:


> Kamalbhai said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys,
> ...



Couple of months? Is the cut off still 70? I though increase in ceiling would make the things easier


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Ranmeet said:


> Couple of months? Is the cut off still 70? I though increase in ceiling would make the things easier


Yes it is 70 for all occupations including 2613 for the last round held at 26-July-2017

26 July 2017 round results

and next round is tonight.


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

To those of you whom VIC contacted your employers for verification:

I have a question about how verification is done by VIC, do they call or email the employer? I work offshore. Also, do they contact the person that wrote the experience letter or do they contact the HR of the company? The reason is that I am afraid about my HR knowing that I am looking to leave the job.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

sree11 said:


> To those of you whom VIC contacted your employers for verification:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about how verification is done by VIC, do they call or email the employer? I work offshore. Also, do they contact the person that wrote the experience letter or do they contact the HR of the company? The reason is that I am afraid about my HR knowing that I am looking to leave the job.




Initially I thought Victoria did employer verification for those only who had attached job offer/letter with application. However some applicants have mentioned that Victoria had done employer verification even from previous employers as well. 

I don't know who they contact usually but in my case they contacted the person mentioned by me in the application.


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi

I have applied ACT SS as a mechanical engineer and now looking to apply for Victoria SS as well. Should I mention in the application that I already applied for ACT Or should I hide this fact ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivkamboj said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied ACT SS as a mechanical engineer and now looking to apply for Victoria SS as well. Should I mention in the application that I already applied for ACT Or should I hide this fact ???


If there is a specific question asking you to reply on this, then you should not hide it

You never know at what stage, it can come back to bite you

Cheers


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> :thumb:


any news?


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> any news?


Not yet.
I will keep posted here.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Not yet.
> I will keep posted here.


okay.


----------



## OZVic_hyd (Aug 3, 2017)

*Criteria followed in issuing 190 Visa*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI with Victoria with 60 + 5 points on May 29, 2017. Do they follow any criteria in issuing 190 Visas like Submission date and the Points? If there are 1000 people in the 65 points bucket under a specific AZ code, Invitations will be sent to people with earliest submission date right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OZVic_hyd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with Victoria with 60 + 5 points on May 29, 2017. Do they follow any criteria in issuing 190 Visas like Submission date and the Points? If there are 1000 people in the 65 points bucket under a specific AZ code, Invitations will be sent to people with earliest submission date right?


ANZsco code and higher points will sway the sponsorship in your favour, but only to some extent
The earlier application will get priority does not hold good in 190 like it does in 189

These are the criterias taken into account by VIC

Every application for visa nomination is assessed individually with a focus on your ability to address a number of assessment criteria, including:

your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,
the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience - including any specialist capabilities - to the needs of Victoria’s labour market, and
your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependants, in Victoria with a view to your prospects for long-term settlement in Victoria.
Applicants who best meet the assessment criteria are offered nomination. Meeting the minimum eligibility criteria does not guarantee nomination.

Cheers


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Guys any updates? As per my knowledge till now only one person in this thread mentioned that he received Invite for VIC SS.


----------



## fmshihab (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi, is there any timeline, when VIC will start sending invitations for ICT occupations?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

fmshihab said:


> Hi, is there any timeline, when VIC will start sending invitations for ICT occupations?


I feel you bro, 
It is the same question hanging around in this forum. 
Both VIC seems to be very passive in their nomination process. 
NSW haven't even started their nomination process yet. 

My prediction is they would actively start within mid September (totally my prediction) 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

shalinjames said:


> Both VIC seems to be very passive in their nomination process.
> NSW haven't even started their nomination process yet.
> 
> My prediction is they would actively start within mid September (totally my prediction)
> ...


We all are hoping for the same. Hope your prediction comes true 

Why in your opinion Victoria and NSW are so passive? VIC in fact closed the state nomination quite early (may be Feb or Mar) last year for ICT professionals and they reopened only starting Jul. Even then why there is so much delay?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> We all are hoping for the same. Hope your prediction comes true
> 
> Why in your opinion Victoria and NSW are so passive? VIC in fact closed the state nomination quite early (may be Feb or Mar) last year for ICT professionals and they reopened only starting Jul. Even then why there is so much delay?


As per my observation, this is the trend of both nsw and vic in the past also.
What I observed with vic now is they are nominated more onshore applicants. 

Hence, they will have to start nominating at some point this immigration year. 
So going by that trend each year first few months are pretty less like always and from September they become active. My observations are based on the results published on border.gov.au 



Best is yet to come!


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

To those of you whom VIC contacted for employers for verification, Any updates ?

Do anyone have idea what will be the next step? or we just need to wait


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> Did you get any email before invite asking for a reason that why you have applied for NSW? I am asking this because some people have received emails from VIC in which they ask why they have applied for NSW. I am concerned with this because I also have applied for 189, 190 (VIC, NSW) both.


How to apply for more than one state simultaneously?

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moniquestefanie said:


> How to apply for more than one state simultaneously?
> 
> _________________
> EA application - 30- Jun 17
> ...


Submit an EOI under 190 and tick all states

Cheers


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Guys Yesterday I got invite for VIC SS. 
Thanks.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Guys Yesterday I got invite for VIC SS.
> Thanks.


What point? And what occupation?


----------



## audreamer05 (Jan 17, 2017)

In case the application for Victoria sponsorship got rejected, are they going to state in the letter that you can reapply again after 6 months?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

audreamer05 said:


> In case the application for Victoria sponsorship got rejected, are they going to state in the letter that you can reapply again after 6 months?


Even if they don't, you can reapply after 6 months on the basis of the information provided on their website 

Cheers


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Guys Yesterday I got invite for VIC SS.
> Thanks.


Hi Niraj, 

Congrats !

Can you please update ur EOI date, Points and code - thanks in advance


----------



## sunalkohli (May 16, 2017)

KaranH said:


> Any chances of getting invites for 261111(ICT BA) with 75(70+5) points for Victoria this year ?


Hi,

I got an invite for VIC for 261111 (75 points) about a week ago. Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## sunalkohli (May 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I have received an invite from Vic for 261111 (75 points).
EoI Filing Date: 6th July, 2017
VIC Invite: 4 August, 2017.

I have filled in the required details in the 'Live in Victoria' site. I am currently on a 457 visa and working in Melbourne.

My question is: Does the 190 VIC invite give me any additional privileges in comparison to a 189 invite? 

and 
Does the 189 PR give me more advantage than the 190 VIC PR?

and
Does the 190 VIC PR give me more advantage than the 189 PR?

Thanks in advance for a reply!

Cheers,
Sunal


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

sunalkohli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an invite from Vic for 261111 (75 points).
> EoI Filing Date: 6th July, 2017
> ...




No. There is only one difference that you have to live in that state for 2 years. Rest is same.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

sunalkohli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an invite for VIC for 261111 (75 points) about a week ago. Best of luck to you as well!


Thanks. Could you please let us know when did you apply for VIC state nomination? Whether you applied directly on their website (LiveinVictoria) or through skill select (190 Visa)?


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

sunalkohli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an invite from Vic for 261111 (75 points).
> EoI Filing Date: 6th July, 2017
> ...




Congrats Sunal!
Can you let us know what email id it would we will be receiving invite as I understand from my agent that we have to check the junk folder also 

I have applied on 7th Aug 2017 with 70 Points for ICT BA code 

And also is it true we cannot apply for 2 states for 190 ?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

sunalkohli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an invite from Vic for 261111 (75 points).
> EoI Filing Date: 6th July, 2017
> ...


Congratulations Sunal. 

Could you please let us know for how long you have been in Melbourne?

Also assume that 75 points are including 5 points for state nomination?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Alliswell2018 said:


> Congrats Sunal!
> Can you let us know what email id it would we will be receiving invite as I understand from my agent that we have to check the junk folder also
> 
> I have applied on 7th Aug 2017 with 70 Points for ICT BA code
> ...


You can submit separate EOI for each state you are willing to apply.


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You can submit separate EOI for each state you are willing to apply.


Thank You Sudeep!


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

sunalkohli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an invite from Vic for 261111 (75 points).
> EoI Filing Date: 6th July, 2017
> ...


congratulations!

I got a regret email from them that there are other candidates that are more suitable. I guess I have to keep praying for my 189 invitation (65points _ Agricultural consultant):fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunalkohli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an invite from Vic for 261111 (75 points).
> EoI Filing Date: 6th July, 2017
> ...


1. 190 is not superior then 189 from any angle
2. 190 is inferior to 189 as its restricts to you live and work in VIC for initial 2 years ( At least on paper)
3. The processing time of 190 is slightly higher then 189 currently 

Other then the above the PR benefits and obligations Are same

Cheers


----------



## sunalkohli (May 16, 2017)

LadyZebo said:


> congratulations!
> 
> I got a regret email from them that there are other candidates that are more suitable. I guess I have to keep praying for my 189 invitation (65points _ Agricultural consultant):fingerscrossed:


Best of luck..... I am sure that your 189 invite is on the way. Also...do NOT lose heart for the 190 invite from Victoria. You can re-apply to them after some time (apologies, I do not know the time).


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi, Did anyone got the invitation?
> 
> Well two weeks back, (on 17 July 2017), when I made the application through LiveInVictoria website, I got the acknowledge from them saying that they have received my application and will let me know the outcome in two weeks. I guess today (31 July 2017) is meant to be the last day of the second week and its nearly COB in Australia but didn't get any message/email from them yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Guys - is it mandatory for an ICT applicant to apply through liveinvictoria website? Per Victoria website I only need to submit my application through skillselect.

Can someone please help me with the process?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sahil050 said:


> Hi Guys - is it mandatory for an ICT applicant to apply through liveinvictoria website? Per Victoria website I only need to submit my application through skillselect.
> 
> Can someone please help me with the process?
> 
> Thanks


You CANNOT apply through live in Vic website as you are an ICT applicant
I am presuming you are not a PHD or already working in VIC

You have to go through the Skillselect route only

Submit your EOI and wait patiently for the Preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Did anyone received invitation for 70 points for 261111 ICT Business Analyst ? in Aug -Sep ? - for 190 State Sponsorship


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You CANNOT apply through live in Vic website as you are an ICT applicant
> I am presuming you are not a PHD or already working in VIC
> 
> You have to go through the Skillselect route only
> ...


Mate, 

I am already working in Melbourne in my nominated code, Vic since past 4 months. Can I directly apply from LiveinVic ? I have however registered for an EOI for VIC in Skillselect.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Mate,
> 
> I am already working in Melbourne in my nominated code, Vic since past 4 months. Can I directly apply from LiveinVic ? I have however registered for an EOI for VIC in Skillselect.


You need to complete one year in Melbourne, and should have offer from job offer in VIC. 

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> You need to complete one year in Melbourne, and should have offer from job offer in VIC.
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


 Hi niraj
have you lodged your visa application? I still haven't received the invite.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> Hi niraj
> have you lodged your visa application? I still haven't received the invite.


Yes I Lodged my application on 22Aug with all docs and Medical. 

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> You need to complete one year in Melbourne, and should have offer from job offer in VIC.
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


But LiveInVic says:

Exemptions from this process

*This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria*, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> But LiveInVic says:
> 
> Exemptions from this process
> 
> *This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria[\B], or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria.*


*Yes 457 pathway allows u to apply directly if u have completed one year in VIC.

Should have a valid offer letter, Normally they ask u offer letter from Employer with ABN details.

PHD candidate can directly apply through liveinvic site.

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk*


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Yes 457 pathway allows u to apply directly if u have completed one year in VIC.
> 
> Should have a valid offer letter, Normally they ask u offer letter from Employer with ABN details.
> 
> ...


hasn't it moved to 20 march 2017 from 20 jan 2017?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> But LiveInVic says:
> 
> Exemptions from this process
> 
> *This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria*, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria.


In my opinion You are eligible to apply directly to live in Vic website like other non ict applicants as you are already working in VIC which is equivalent if not more , of a job offer

Cheers


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Yes 457 pathway allows u to apply directly if u have completed one year in VIC.
> 
> Should have a valid offer letter, Normally they ask u offer letter from Employer with ABN details.
> 
> ...


I have sent them a query.As I understood, there are 3 options-

1) Either hold an offer letter in your nominated ANZSCO code.
2) Streamlined 457 pathway where you have spent 1 year in Vic
3) PHD from Australian University.

Lets see what they reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> I have sent them a query.As I understood, there are 3 options-
> 
> 1) Either hold an offer letter in your nominated ANZSCO code.
> 2) Streamlined 457 pathway where you have spent 1 year in Vic
> ...


Do post the reply for benefit of the other members

Cheers


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Experts ,

Please let me know can I get chance VIC as Developer Programmer with 65 +ss 5 points. I applied on 29-July-2017 .Advance Thanks your for your suggestions.


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Do post the reply for benefit of the other members
> 
> Cheers


Got a reply. Person who is holding a job in his nominated ANZSCO code in Vic can apply through direct pathway. Will be sole discretion of Vic Government to choose the applicant after his application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Got a reply. Person who is holding a job in his nominated ANZSCO code in Vic can apply through direct pathway. Will be sole discretion of Vic Government to choose the applicant after his application.


Thanks
So I was correct

Cheers


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Thanks
> So I was correct
> 
> Cheers




Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,
Can someone clarify,
Is there a different between selecting "Any" state and selecting exclusively "Victoria" during EOI?
Are they giving any preference when their state is exclusively selected?
If so, can we submit two EOIs with "Any" and "Victoria"?

Thanks,


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

samlk said:


> Hi,
> Can someone clarify,
> Is there a different between selecting "Any" state and selecting exclusively "Victoria" during EOI?
> Are they giving any preference when their state is exclusively selected?
> ...




It is preferable to submit separate EOI for each state. States would prefer applicants who are interested in them only. You will sometime find questions asking which other state you have applied for and why do you want to stay in this state etc... also it is easier to track with separate EOI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

How can I withdraw my Victoria SS application??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivkamboj said:


> How can I withdraw my Victoria SS application??


You have applied on Skillselect or directly to live in Vic website?

Cheers


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Directly through non EOI route for mechanical engineer


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have applied on Skillselect or directly to live in Vic website?
> 
> Cheers


Directly through non EOI route for Mechanical Engineer

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivkamboj said:


> Directly through non EOI route for Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If you already have a response from VIC which gives a reference number , you can reply back to them informing them you are no longer interested in the sponsorship and your application should not be processed any further

Even if you don't have any reference, no harm in sending this email anyways giving the date you appplied

Cheers


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you already have a response from VIC which gives a reference number , you can reply back to them informing them you are no longer interested in the sponsorship and your application should not be processed any further
> 
> Even if you don't have any reference, no harm in sending this email anyways giving the date you appplied
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for info

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

Can I get a chance for 2017-18 year round with my points and experience 189 with 65 points DOE 25-july-2019 and 190 VIC 65+5 ss as a Developer Programmer.

Thanks in Advance ,


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi experts,

My agent just submitted the 190 applications through the Live in Victoria web for me.
But she told me she hasn't received any automatic reply email from the vic government to confirm that they have received my application
I just curious is that a normal situation?? If is not then what can i do ?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

landy924 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> My agent just submitted the 190 applications through the Live in Victoria web for me.
> But she told me she hasn't received any automatic reply email from the vic government to confirm that they have received my application
> ...


Which Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> landy924 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts,
> ...


254499 Registered nurse Nec 

Age :30 
Education:15
English:10
Two years full time study in Australia:5
State Nomination:5

Total:65 points


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Submitted VIC 190 in Live in Victoria on 23rd Aug 2017 with 55+5 points.
Was in Melbourne for 17months in last 3 years and presently in NSW.

My manager got a call 6th Sep 2017 for the verification of my employment and my future plan to move Melbourne, he replied that once VISA is granted I will move to Melbourne as my client has a flexibility to work either in Mel or Syd.

Any suggestion when I can get a invitation or they are going to reject it as I am presently in SYD.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saiindia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Submitted VIC 190 in Live in Victoria on 23rd Aug 2017 with 55+5 points.
> Was in Melbourne for 17months in last 3 years and presently in NSW.
> ...


Does 190 has any pre-condition about your whereabouts at the time of VISA lodge? If not, then why are you worrying?


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

I have not submitted 190 VISA yet, waiting for VIC SS. Sorry , may be I didn't get your question properly.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saiindia said:


> I have not submitted 190 VISA yet, waiting for VIC SS. Sorry , may be I didn't get your question properly.


What was your EOI for? 190?


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

Hi Sharma1981,

Yes I have applied in Skillselect for VIC 190 as well as applied in Live In Victoria for VIC SS. Any suggestion please


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saiindia said:


> Hi Sharma1981,
> 
> Yes I have applied in Skillselect for VIC 190 as well as applied in Live In Victoria for VIC SS. Any suggestion please


What i understand is that you mentioned that you live in vic during application stage whereas you don't? Is that correct?

If you were in Vic when you submitted application and the verification didn't concentrate much on where you were currently then why worry?


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

*Points on Relatives in Australia*

Can someone clarify whether I will get points if My brother in law(Husband Brother) is living in Australia, if I apply for Visa


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

divyarenga said:


> Can someone clarify whether I will get points if My brother in law(Husband Brother) is living in Australia, if I apply for Visa


Which VISA you are applying for? 190 SS?


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

When I applied for VIC SS , I was in Syd, and I am presently in SYD too. But I was in Mel for 17 months in last 3 years. Also in that call they have repeatedly asked what is the chance of my transfer to Mel from Syd, and why I am in Syd like this type of qns to my Manager.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saiindia said:


> When I applied for VIC SS , I was in Syd, and I am presently in SYD too. But I was in Mel for 17 months in last 3 years. Also in that call they have repeatedly asked what is the chance of my transfer to Mel from Syd, and why I am in Syd like this type of qns to my Manager.


I think if your manager answered satisfactorily then its all OK.


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Sharma1981. Do you have idea about the time line when I can expect the SS.
Submitted 23rd Aug 17, Manager was called on 06Sep 2017.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saiindia said:


> Thanks for your reply Sharma1981. Do you have idea about the time line when I can expect the SS.
> Submitted 23rd Aug 17, Manager was called on 06Sep 2017.


Thats a puzzle which no one can answer. Only option is to wait


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

divyarenga said:


> Can someone clarify whether I will get points if My brother in law(Husband Brother) is living in Australia, if I apply for Visa


For 190, you get points for your qualification/experience and you can include spouse points.
No points for having relatives in Australia for 190.

If your bro-in-law is planning to sponsor you then that comes under a separate visa (definitely not 189 or 190). Perhaps check in the forum for RELATIVE SPONSORSHIP ON A 489 VISA for more details.
***************************
Here's what I found:

RELATIVE SPONSORSHIP ON A 489 VISA
If your nominated occupation is on the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) you can be sponsored by an eligible relative living in a designated area. Your relative must be a permanent resident or citizen of Australia or an eligible New Zealand citizen. This includes your sibling, parent, child, aunt, uncle, cousin or grandparent. Your relative can be living in any part of Victoria, Western Australia, South Australia, Northern Territory and Tasmania. If your relative lives in Queensland or New South Wales, they must live outside the metropolitan area. You must live in the same designated area as your relative.
***************************

Regards,


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you please point where you have seen it?



I am unsure where and when I read it. Been on the forum for years, so read about it in that time frame...

:laugh:


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

vivkamboj said:


> One more question.....for Victoria SS, I have to show 30000 AUD in my account but currently I am 5000 AUD short...is there any other method to cover up short amount??


You have to show it? whoaaa.... Is it before going to Victoria to stay?

and I am leaving in 3 months...


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Guys, I too got my grant this week. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

AyamS said:


> Guys, I too got my grant this week. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

Got rejected from VIC


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

But for VISA 489. It says parent, spouse, uncle, aunt etc. But Brother in law does not come in this list. Hence wanted to check if my Brother in law gives sponsorship, will it be accepted for VISA 489


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

exchanger107 said:


> Got rejected from VIC


What is your point break down and your occupation code??


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

divyarenga said:


> But for VISA 489. It says parent, spouse, uncle, aunt etc. But Brother in law does not come in this list. Hence wanted to check if my Brother in law gives sponsorship, will it be accepted for VISA 489


Exactly. Its blood relatives that count...

Btw, just wondering. You say Brother In Law, that also means your sister is a PR? why not apply through your sister?


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

exchanger107 said:


> Got rejected from VIC


And I just got a grant from them!

Also Mech Engineering and 3+ years (When I applied) experience. Maybe its your english thats the cause? They specifically mentioned 7.0 band in all for IELTS. Victoria is quite a strict state in that manner. 

From what I can deduce, you have 30(Age)+10(PTE)+15(Degree)+5(Work Exp)+5(SS)=65 right? 

It will be another 6 months till you can reapply to Vic right? In the mean time, why not go and get yourself a better band? It will also boost your 60 to 70 for 189. add that with state 5 points, you can literally apply anywhere you want.


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applied for 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE score : S-80/W-76/R-71/L-68 - 10 points
EOI on 15th September 2017 for Victoria with 70 points ( including extra 5 points)

Can someone guide me how much time is taking to get invitation in current situation .
Any suggestions will help. 

Many Thanks,
Babu


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AyamS said:


> I am unsure where and when I read it. Been on the forum for years, so read about it in that time frame...
> 
> :laugh:


well, i've been on the forum for 3 years now (2.5 registered user), and have not seen such as case. 

as may well be aware, some people just make things up sometime, so take information from forum with caution  

All the best!


----------



## exchanger107 (Jan 18, 2017)

AyamS said:


> And I just got a grant from them!
> 
> Also Mech Engineering and 3+ years (When I applied) experience. Maybe its your english thats the cause? They specifically mentioned 7.0 band in all for IELTS. Victoria is quite a strict state in that manner.
> 
> ...


Yes that's the plan right now. Actually I don't have any other option. But I don't know if I can reach 79+ in PTE 
Lets see what happens.
BTW Congrats for your success.


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I have updated my EOI on 21-Aug after getting a higher score in PTE, and now 189 (65) and 190 (NSW-70). I m going to submit a new EOI for VIC. May I know any chance for VIC or just wait for 189?


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

One quick question: how long 190 invitation is valid for?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello,

I need a favor, which documents Victoria ask after selected EOI? 

Thanks


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Do we need job offer from Australian employer’s?

Thanks!!


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Dear All,

I need Polio vaccination certificate from Saudi Arabia. If anyone gone through from this process, please let me know how and from where to get it?

I am in Riyadh Saudi Arabia.

Looking forward for kind response.

Thanks.


----------



## singh3110 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi.. could you please let me know if I can apply for vic ss directly through live in victoria site for 261313 but I have a job in victoria for 261312..


----------



## singh3110 (Sep 19, 2017)

Can anyone plz let me know if I am currently working in Melbourne on 457 visa under anzcode as 261312. Can I apply for 190 vic directly from live in victoria site for 261313 as in my acs it is mentioned 261313.


----------



## singh3110 (Sep 19, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Got a reply. Person who is holding a job in his nominated ANZSCO code in Vic can apply through direct pathway. Will be sole discretion of Vic Government to choose the applicant after his application.


Can you plz let me know if I am currently working in Melbourne on 457 visa under anzcode as 261312. Can I apply for 190 vic directly from live in victoria site for 261313 as in my acs it is mentioned 261313


----------



## kulaki0 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi aplicants,

I am a bit confused when reading this thread. Seems that many get visa rejection for 190 in Victoria. How can that be if ACS has done an skills assessment of degrees and work experience?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

DrSylvie said:


> One quick question: how long 190 invitation is valid for?


After an official invite from skillselect is given, you have 60 days to apply.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Do we need job offer from Australian employer’s?
> 
> Thanks!!


No. But a job offer would be a strong support for the application. 

Although, if you are an offshore applicant, the process to get the grant is quite long.. will the company wait though?


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

kulaki0 said:


> Hi aplicants,
> 
> I am a bit confused when reading this thread. Seems that many get visa rejection for 190 in Victoria. How can that be if ACS has done an skills assessment of degrees and work experience?
> 
> Thanks for your answers


It is called a sponsorship for a reason.. They do not have to give you the invitation. 

As to the factors why they are rejecting, I would think several, mainly due to non-conformance to the Vic state requirement. Keep in mind different states have different minimum requirements for their applicants.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kulaki0 said:


> Hi aplicants,
> 
> I am a bit confused when reading this thread. Seems that many get visa rejection for 190 in Victoria. How can that be if ACS has done an skills assessment of degrees and work experience?
> 
> Thanks for your answers


ACS only tells if you meet a minimum requirement for migration in a skill. Bear in mind also that a points total can be built up differently (youth vs experience, for example). NSW have a profile of favouring experience and English over age/education/partner skills for a particular points total. Victoria go even further and review your CV to evaluate your chance of being successful and contributing to Victoria in the long term based on your profile. I understand they prefer transferable skills and evidence of working in similar environments to those in Victoria (for example a career that consisted of creating ice management systems might not be so useful).


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

AyamS said:


> After an official invite from skillselect is given, you have 60 days to apply.


Thanks for reply mate. But on NSW and Victoria website they saying something about 14 days validity for 190 subclass. Thats where I got confused that is it 14 days or 60 days?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks for reply mate. But on NSW and Victoria website they saying something about 14 days validity for 190 subclass. Thats where I got confused that is it 14 days or 60 days?


14 days I think they ask you to deliver them some documents to be confirmed your invite. Seniors correct me if i wrong.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks for reply mate. But on NSW and Victoria website they saying something about 14 days validity for 190 subclass. Thats where I got confused that is it 14 days or 60 days?




You get 14 days to apply for the nomination after getting the 190 invitation link from NSW. But for lodging visa after getting approval on your nomination application you get 60 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dear All,

I have a question. Is 489 extendable? I know it is valid for 4 years but can the duration be extended?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question. Is 489 extendable? I know it is valid for 4 years but can the duration be extended?


hey mate, check here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/160187-extending-489-visa.html


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> hey mate, check here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/160187-extending-489-visa.html




Thanks. Got my answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You get 14 days to apply for the nomination after getting the 190 invitation link from NSW. But for lodging visa after getting approval on your nomination application you get 60 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton Sudeep and Mandy for clarifying my doubt.


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

AyamS said:


> Exactly. Its blood relatives that count...
> 
> Btw, just wondering. You say Brother In Law, that also means your sister is a PR? why not apply through your sister?


My brother in law wife is not my own sister. My husband brother is my brother in law. i have better points in score calculator. hence checking whether I will get points from Brother in law.


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey fellas!

I have applied for 190 Vic already. Will it be ok if I submit a new EOI for NSW simultaneously? Will there be a problem in future?


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

divyarenga said:


> AyamS said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Its blood relatives that count...
> ...


Your brother in law can sponsor your husband..


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> I have applied for 190 Vic already. Will it be ok if I submit a new EOI for NSW simultaneously? Will there be a problem in future?


A lot of people are submitting 2 eois, dont think there will be a problem..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zanoor said:


> A lot of people are submitting 2 eois, dont think there will be a problem..




Its fully allowed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello, I need to apply for Australia PR for me and my family. I have a local working experience of 1+ years. However me and my wife working stream are different. So do we both need to give PTE exam? And if my wife exam score will help me in additional points? Please suggest if anyone have same scenario. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

anubhav20 said:


> Hello, I need to apply for Australia PR for me and my family. I have a local working experience of 1+ years. However me and my wife working stream are different. So do we both need to give PTE exam? And if my wife exam score will help me in additional points? Please suggest if anyone have same scenario. Thanks in advance....


No if you and your wife are from different streams, you will not get any points.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

is Victoria inviting SC190 ? Did anyone received invitation from Victoria recently ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> is Victoria inviting SC190 ? Did anyone received invitation from Victoria recently ?




I can see sone people invited on the 15/09


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi everyone
I applied on 27 July for Vic 190 with 70 points for developer programmer.Yesterday I received an email saying my application has been approved and now I should receive the invitation.
Any idea when will I receive the invitation?


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied on 27 July for Vic 190 with 70 points for developer programmer.Yesterday I received an email saying my application has been approved and now I should receive the invitation.
> Any idea when will I receive the invitation?


Hi Ranmeet, 
Congratulations you will receive invite immediately.

Could you please help all about your employer verification and other detail? 
Have u applied from offshore or onshore?

Thanks. 

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Hi Ranmeet,
> Congratulations you will receive invite immediately.
> 
> Could you please help all about your employer verification and other detail?
> ...


Sure.
I have an ongoing employment in Melbourne.
So I submitted by documents includind my Qualification. language score and my employment proof.
They called my company and verified my employment.
EOI Submitted: 27 July 2017
Employment Verification: 3 August 2017
Invitation: 27 Sept 2017


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Ranmeet said:


> Sure.
> They called my company and verified my employment.


what are the questions they asked ?


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

*Pre-invite questions*

Hi,

I am a newbie to the forum, so please bear with me if this has been asked in some other thread. 

Now, for Victoria, if one get a pre-invite, I believe we get 14 days to apply for nomination. A couple of questions:
1. What happens to the 189 on SS? (Since the pre-invite is still not an invite for visa application, ideally I would want to get either Vic to invite me or get an invite for 189, but is that possible?)
2. Between pre-invite to actual invitation, is there any timeline given before which they'll respond? Or...is it just a waiting game? 
3. What if our points change after pre-invite, but before invite? (Either due to age or experience, or even English score?) 
4. What documents are needed post pre-invite, is it as detailed as the visa application? ie, is form 80/1221 etc, or any bank statements needed at this stage?

Thanks for any help/clarifications on this...


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello,

I need guidance from experts

I am applying for PR with wife as co-applicant. There is a small confusion in my wife's profile. She has Masters in Computer Science[MCA] and having 3+ years of experience in testing.

Below is her experiance details

IT experience : 3.6 years in testing

Non IT experience : 1.4 years

To claim spouse 5 additional points: For ACS application for her as secondary applicant do we need to show both IT and Non IT experience of her or only IT experience is enough.

Also she is having around 2 years break in her profession due to marriage and maternity.

Does this break of 2 years will affect the ACS results or do they deduct any experience? Please guide


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

My guess is, it would be better to give relevant experience. ACS would deduct 2 years, and hopefully the remaining assessment will come as positive for 1.6 years. This + the English test should be enough to get the 5 points for spouse, assuming your code is in same MTSSL/STSOL


----------



## mark0102 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello everyone, been lurking these past few days and thought I would finally post as I'm currently looking into the possibility of moving to Australia.

Please bear with me if my questions sound stupid, I am new to all this :baby:. 

Bit of background info on me: I have a degree in chemical engineering (graduated in 2009) and I am currently finishing a masters in total quality management. I have been working as a quality officer since 2010.

I was thinking of applying for subclass 190 by selecting chemical engineer as nominated occupation since it matches my bachelor degree. However, I am not sure if I would be able to claim work experience as chemical engineer with EA since my job description is all about quality assurance.

What is my best course of action here? I've seen that 'quality assurance manager' is on the Short-term Skilled Occupation List. Would I have a better chance of succeeding by going for assessment with VETASSESS for quality assurance manager? will this allow me to apply for subclass 190 or should I look at nomination by state?

Thanks for reading, your advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie to the forum, so please bear with me if this has been asked in some other thread.
> 
> ...




Hi Anju,


1) Firstly, you will have to fill up TWO EOI's from skillselect website (make sure you choose VIC (190) in one and other you choose 189). Your EOI will be then submitted and you will have two EOI ref numbers.

2) You will then have to log on to LiveInVIC website (assuming you have registered and have userid and password). You will have to fill up the form and submit it. Once submitted you will have to wait.

3) (i) If you get response/ invitation for *189* then, you will have 60 days to lodge the application. 
(ii) If you get response / invitation for * 190* then, you will STILL have 60 days to lodge the application. 

During this period until your invitation (189/190), if your circumstance changes such as, English Score/ age / Work Experience. You can still update it. For eg, consider you submitted your EOI and LiveInVic form on 1 Sept 2017, but to present you didn't receive any response/ invite yet you can change and update your EOI through Skillselect website. Now, if you get an invite from anyone, you cannot change it and will have 60 days to lodge it. 


However, its upto you to wait for 60 days and wait for your second option to get the invitation. 


There is nothing such invite or pre-invite or post pre invite. It is simpler as:-

You submit EOI / EOIs -> You get Invitation / Invitations -> You Lodge Only for *ONE Visa* and your other EOIs/ invitations will cancel automatically. -> Finally, you will be Granted.:fingerscrossed: :becky:

4) When you lodge for your visa only that time you will need the documents. If you filling up the form on LiveInVic, there is a section where you will have to enter the financial question. Just calculate you assets ( cash, car, jewellery, property ....) and give them a rough figure converted in Aus $. More info you can find it on their webpage. 


Hope I have answered all your questions, if you still have any doubts , Please PM me in my inbox here. 


Good luck

Kunal


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

abilash_ss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need guidance from experts
> 
> ...


Abhilash,

You will have to show IT related experience to the ACS (Australian Computer Society) to assess your degree and experience. Show all the experience to them. Incase if you mentioned non IT experience, they may / may not count depending on the RNRs they match. BTW, there is no harm in mentioning it. 

It is very hard to say with the reference of two years gaps. They have a list where they will match your RNRs and if you qualify you get positive assessment. 

If you need any further info please PM me.


Regards,

Kunal


----------



## kaikai (Sep 29, 2017)

*Academic transcript needed*

Hi All,

I have submitted an application and an EOI around ten weeks ago. Employer verification has already been done. I'm getting worried here as I might get a reply soon as the expected processing time is twelve weeks but I haven't got any emails reuqesting for my academic transcripts. Just being curious whether anyone has gotten an invite without a need to submit academic transcripts?

Cheers!!!


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

We are planning to apply for 190 subclass 261314(Software Tester). We are having (70+5) points including the SS. So what are the possibilities of getting the PR via State Sponsorship?


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

abilash_ss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are planning to apply for 190 subclass 261314(Software Tester). We are having (70+5) points including the SS. So what are the possibilities of getting the PR via State Sponsorship?


Instead why are you not going for 189?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

jalpesh said:


> Instead why are you not going for 189?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Can i apply for 189? But 261314 code is not listing on 189. Looks like I am eligible only for 190.. please guide if you think otherwise?


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

abilash_ss said:


> Can i apply for 189? But 261314 code is not listing on 189. Looks like I am eligible only for 190.. please guide if you think otherwise?


sorry...
My bad.. I didn't know that it was not in 189...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi Anju,
> 
> 
> 1) Firstly, you will have to fill up TWO EOI's from skillselect website (make sure you choose VIC (190) in one and other you choose 189). Your EOI will be then submitted and you will have two EOI ref numbers.
> ...


Thanks, Kunal. That was my understanding too, until I read the LiveInVic website - for ICT applicants, since SS is only way to apply, not directly on Liveinvictoria website... Excerpt below : 

"2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in DIBP’s SkillSelect, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2017), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.

3. Regularly check your email (including your junk mail folder) to see if you have been selected by Victoria. There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed. If selected, an email invitation to apply for Victorian visa nomination will be sent to your email address used for the EOI.


4. Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination within 14 days of receiving the invitation. Note that you must be able to demonstrate that you still meet the claims that were in your EOI when you were invited. We recommend that you have all your supporting documents ready before you submit your EOI in SkillSelect, as the 14 days cannot be extended.


5. If you are successfully nominated by the Victorian Government, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).


6. Submit a visa application to DIBP within 60 days of being nominated by Victoria.
"

If you observe point 3/4/5 -> What's this email invite for Victoria visa nomination? Is it like pre-invite? By this time we would have both 189 and 190 on the SS. 

That's where my list of questions arise from. (Copy-pasting the same for reference with clarifications in brackets) 

1. What happens to the 189 on SS? (Since the pre-invite is still not an invite for visa application, ideally I would want to get either Vic to invite me or get an invite for 189, but is that possible?)
2. Between pre-invite to actual invitation, is there any timeline given before which they'll respond? Or...is it just a waiting game? (ie, timeframe between 4th and 5th point from website excerpt)
3. What if our points change after pre-invite, but before invite? (Either due to age or experience, or even English score?) (ie. between the 4 th point and 5th point from excerpt)
4. What documents are needed post pre-invite, is it as detailed as the visa application? ie, is form 80/1221 etc, or any bank statements needed at this stage? (ie this is between the 3rd point and 4th point from excerpt)

Any ideas?


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

kaikai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted an application and an EOI around ten weeks ago. Employer verification has already been done. I'm getting worried here as I might get a reply soon as the expected processing time is twelve weeks but I haven't got any emails reuqesting for my academic transcripts. Just being curious whether anyone has gotten an invite without a need to submit academic transcripts?
> 
> Cheers!!!


At this stage you dont have to worry at all. Once you get the invitation, and after that when you lodge your visa, you will need to provide all the transcripts and work experience. I am assuming you have completed your assessment?


----------



## kaikai (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, Kunal! 

Yes my skills assessment, if that is what you are referring to, has been done already.



kunal.libra said:


> kaikai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## getthehelloutahere (Sep 30, 2017)

HI guys, I'm planning to apply for vic state nomination, just wondering, is offer letter is mandatory for state nomination? appreciate your help!!


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

Guys,

I am planning to apply for VIC in 190. The code is 261112 ICT System Analyst. With SS, my score will be 75. Could you please let me know what are my chances here ?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi All, 

Congrats for all those who received invitations and all the best for those waiting.

Any one got invite for ICT Business Analyst with 70 Points ? for Vic?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi all,
Do we have to apply for state sponsor through Victoria’s website before applying EOI on DIBP website?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Thanks, Kunal. That was my understanding too, until I read the LiveInVic website - for ICT applicants, since SS is only way to apply, not directly on Liveinvictoria website... Excerpt below :
> 
> "2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in DIBP’s SkillSelect, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2017), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

I did EOI for 189 and 190 as given first step for Programmer Developer but I didnt do step 2 . Please guide me is it required fill in the VicLive site my EOI date is July 29 2017 

1) Firstly, you will have to fill up TWO EOI's from skillselect website (make sure you choose VIC (190) in one and other you choose 189). Your EOI will be then submitted and you will have two EOI ref numbers.

2) You will then have to log on to LiveInVIC website (assuming you have registered and have userid and password). You will have to fill up the form and submit it. Once submitted you will have to wait.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

adithya77 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I did EOI for 189 and 190 as given first step for Programmer Developer but I didnt do step 2 . Please guide me is it required fill in the VicLive site my EOI date is July 29 2017
> 
> ...


Hi Adithya, 

Please correct me if I am wrong here. 

My understanding was that once we submit 190 EOI with VIC preference, we have to wait for email from VIC inviting us to apply for nomination and submit relevant documents like CV, Passport, English Score, Assessment, etc. 

Please suggest if we should go ahead and submit the application on LiveInVIC website before their email response?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Adithya,
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong here.
> 
> ...


Your understanding is correct. 

First 190 application on skillselect- > Victoria email (pre invite) - > document submission - > 190 invitation 

The below link gives you a detailed step by step process for ICT applicants seeking Victoria state nomination. 

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Your understanding is correct.
> 
> First 190 application on skillselect- > Victoria email (pre invite) - > document submission - > 190 invitation
> 
> ...




Thanks for the clarification buddy


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Thanks for the clarification buddy


All the best.. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

AnjuS said:


> Thanks, Kunal. That was my understanding too, until I read the LiveInVic website - for ICT applicants, since SS is only way to apply, not directly on Liveinvictoria website... Excerpt below :
> 
> "2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in DIBP’s SkillSelect, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2017), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.
> 
> ...


My understanding:

1. An EOI will lock when you get an invite from SkillSelect. Until that point it remains unlocked.
2. IIRC they give 12 weeks
3. Victoria will be unable to nominate and request issue of SkillSelect invite if you do not have 60 points. Should you still have 60 points in total after the drop, it's up to Victoria if they wish to nominate you with your new/imminent points total.
4. Victoria are pretty clear on their site. Go have a look.


----------



## Tysax (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Guys 

Please I need your help, I understand that I need to be on the same SOL with my wife if I am going to claim points from her, as it stands, she can only apply for subclass 190, while mine is Engineering Technologist which is on d mail SOL . here is the question, ' if I apply for the 190 visa instead, would I be permitted to claim points from her ? Thanks guys 

cheers


----------



## Sunil Garg (Nov 8, 2016)

_Hi Friends,
Did anyone get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 65+5 points? 
Your response will be greatly appreciated!
Regards,
Sunil Garg_


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi guy, 
I have just graduated from Bachelor of Nursing in VIC. I have only 55 points, so I intend to apply for 190SS in VIC or NSW to get 60 points. Is there any chance that I can get invitation this yr?
Thanks


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

FFacs said:


> My understanding:
> 
> 1. An EOI will lock when you get an invite from SkillSelect. Until that point it remains unlocked.
> 2. IIRC they give 12 weeks
> ...


Thank you  I missed point 4, ie checking in LiveinVic site. will go do that now. Okay, so 60 is the magic number. :fingerscrossed: that it won't get that long....


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone get approved for Vic state sponsor in September/October?


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Thanks for the clarification buddy


Sorry to ask buddy but a bit inquisitive. Your signature shows 80 points for SS so obviously you would have filed 189 EOI too with 75 points.

I am wondering if you have 75 points then you would easily get 189 ITA in next rounds so why file 190 at all? Have heard that many a times when people get their 189, they forget to withdraw their 190 EOIs, which would delay ITAs for others with lower points.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Sorry to ask buddy but a bit inquisitive. Your signature shows 80 points for SS so obviously you would have filed 189 EOI too with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you have 75 points then you would easily get 189 ITA in next rounds so why file 190 at all? Have heard that many a times when people get their 189, they forget to withdraw their 190 EOIs, which would delay ITAs for others with lower points.



My skill is not eligible to apply for 189 buddy. Had it been eligible I wouldn’t have applied for 190 at all.  

ANZSCO 262111 Database Administrator


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> My skill is not eligible to apply for 189 buddy. Had it been eligible I wouldn’t have applied for 190 at all.
> 
> ANZSCO 262111 Database Administrator


Oh! Ok. But you have a very good chance though with 80 points in SS. All the best.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Oh! Ok. But you have a very good chance though with 80 points in SS. All the best.




Thanks buddy. 
The thing with VIC is, no matter how many points you have it’s the demand in the market that drives these nominations. 

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer
ACS: Applied - 3-Oct-2017 -- Result-Awaiting
189 (60 Points) 190 (70 Points) NSW and Victoria 
English Language Points :10 ( PTE-A - 26-Sep-2017)
Experience Points: 10 (5 years)
Age Points: 30 (32 age)
Education: 15 (Masters Major in Computing)


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Vinciyf1,

I am having one question regarding State sponsorship. Is it ok to apply for EOI for two states, i have applied for both NSW and Victoria. I was reading some posts which suggests not to do so.

Thanks,
Nishant



vincyf1 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> The thing with VIC is, no matter how many points you have it’s the demand in the market that drives these nominations.
> 
> Fingers Crossed!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Vinciyf1,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buddy,

Frankly I have not much idea about this. I did not research into it as well. I have only applied for VIC because I am only eligible to apply there and also in SA - which I am not interested at this point of time.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

I applied for ACS on 11th of September and waiting for results, any idea when I would get it?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jorajau said:


> I applied for ACS on 11th of September and waiting for results, any idea when I would get it?




These days it’s taking a minimum of 6 weeks. Expect it in another two weeks time. You would be lucky to receive it before that. 

All the Best!


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Count on me to for Victoria / Melbourne.

Hopefully, if all goes well, in Feb 2016 will land to Melbourne and stay to look for some jobs (more or less 4-6 weeks).

If anyone is having questions that I may help with, shoot them!
I don`t know if here is the best place for general migration Qs but anywho, I am open to discussions.

Best of luck to all of us,
Alex


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry, its not clear from your message, so did you as well applied for two states Victoria and SA?

Nishant -



vincyf1 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Frankly I have not much idea about this. I did not research into it as well. I have only applied for VIC because I am only eligible to apply there and also in SA - which I am not interested at this point of time.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

How is the current process? VIC still asks the candidate to send the application via their website after selecting the EOI or they are just sending the invite based on the EOI?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Sorry, its not clear from your message, so did you as well applied for two states Victoria and SA?
> 
> 
> 
> Nishant -




I have only applied for VIC. I haven’t applied for SA as it’s a regional temporary work visa and not PR.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> How is the current process? VIC still asks the candidate to send the application via their website after selecting the EOI or they are just sending the invite based on the EOI?


Yes. Like in NSW, for VIC after receiving the EOI the next step is to get approval (invite) from State when applying for 190 State Sponsorship PR Visa.
Its a simple form that needs to be filled after you have the EOI Approve Letter, on the VIC website. The waiting time is around 12weeks. I have received an answer in 8.

In regards with other questions, fort DBA (262111) the only valid option is Victoria and 190SS PR Visa.
NT & Tasmania accept both 190 and 489 and SA accept only 489, but lets be real, having in mind a possibility to find a job more or less in the same section (to fit your previous knowledge and experience), VIC (Melbourne) seems to be the only solution.
Depending on your eagerness to arrive in Australia and your expectations in find a job, you have the above mentioned alternatives.









In regards with 189 PR Visa, this for will not apply for DBA (262111) as this Job ID is not on the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) (formerly know, more or less, as SOL) but it can be found on Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) (formerly know, more or less, as CSOL).


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

hi guys, 

I submitted my EOI application today with 65 points(189) and 70 points(190) VIC. What are the chances of getting a state nomination ? Is there any specific criteria that they see while granting nominations or is it purely based on the points. 

- Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Alex, all the best for your grant 



alex.fatu said:


> Yes. Like in NSW, for VIC after receiving the EOI the next step is to get approval (invite) from State when applying for 190 State Sponsorship PR Visa.
> Its a simple form that needs to be filled after you have the EOI Approve Letter, on the VIC website. The waiting time is around 12weeks. I have received an answer in 8.
> 
> In regards with other questions, fort DBA (262111) the only valid option is Victoria and 190SS PR Visa.
> ...


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have submitted EOI on 6th October for ICT BA 261111 with a score of (65+5) points.

Any chances of getting invite this year for 189 or 190? Normally how much time it takes after EOI? Is there anything I have to be prepared for in this stage?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

mayureshbhr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 6th October for ICT BA 261111 with a score of (65+5) points.
> 
> Any chances of getting invite this year for 189 or 190? Normally how much time it takes after EOI? Is there anything I have to be prepared for in this stage?


I am sailing in the same boat. 

From what I could gather, at 65 points you might receive an 189 invite by mid Jan or Early Feb. Absolutely no clue of 190 invites..


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I applied for 189 with 65 points as stated in my signature and expect my 189 invite by end of 2017 or start of 2018.
My agent advises me to apply for 190 VIC with 70 points so that I can get an invite faster and also I am planning to work initially in VIC only.

My only thought process is, I might take away the chance of another aspirant hence thinking to do it or not.

My question is, approximately how soon can I get VIC invite if I apply by end of this week. If I can get 190 faster I might drop 189, but I am very much against it.


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Im a system administrator. Will I get sponsorship?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for 189 with 65 points as stated in my signature and expect my 189 invite by end of 2017 or start of 2018.
> My agent advises me to apply for 190 VIC with 70 points so that I can get an invite faster and also I am planning to work initially in VIC only.
> ...


Honestly its a dog eat dog world.. I really doubt if anyone thinks like that. so dont worry about others and follow your agent's advice. 

Regarding VIC invite, there is no clear timeline IMHO. What did your agent say , he should know better as they are in the business of immigration/visa's.


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

What skills are you applying for? 




Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for 189 with 65 points as stated in my signature and expect my 189 invite by end of 2017 or start of 2018.
> My agent advises me to apply for 190 VIC with 70 points so that I can get an invite faster and also I am planning to work initially in VIC only.
> ...


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for 189 with 65 points as stated in my signature and expect my 189 invite by end of 2017 or start of 2018.
> My agent advises me to apply for 190 VIC with 70 points so that I can get an invite faster and also I am planning to work initially in VIC only.
> ...


On second thought, why dont you attempt your PTE/IELTS again and get 20 points. If you can manage with 75 points, you will get an invite within a month for 189. You dont need state nomination.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Buddy,

VIC is inviting based on the market demand and hence it is not possible to predict how soon you might get it. I have 80 points including SS and I am waiting for the past 10 days. I am expecting it to take another month or more for the Pte-invite itself. 

So, go ahead and apply for both 189 and 190. Whichever you get first you can go for it.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

leo2575 said:


> On second thought, why dont you attempt your PTE/IELTS again and get 20 points. If you can manage with 75 points, you will get an invite within a month for 189. You dont need state nomination.


PTE was real hard for me. In all the mock tests I scored above 79, but in real tests, I didn't score that much. I tried twice and after that I felt like I was wasting my money.



vincyf1 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> VIC is inviting based on the market demand and hence it is not possible to predict how soon you might get it. I have 80 points including SS and I am waiting for the past 10 days. I am expecting it to take another month or more for the Pte-invite itself.
> 
> So, go ahead and apply for both 189 and 190. Whichever you get first you can go for it.


That is what I realized, but my thought was if I am going to get the 189 invite before end of 2017, then I guess 190 would be not that useful as I will get that after 2 months. So it's just waiting for another 1 month for 189. 

PS: I was assuming that for 190 I would get invited in the next round and seems like I was wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mayureshbhr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 6th October for ICT BA 261111 with a score of (65+5) points.
> 
> Any chances of getting invite this year for 189 or 190? Normally how much time it takes after EOI? Is there anything I have to be prepared for in this stage?


SC189 unlikely, SC190 there is a chance with NSW/VIC (subject to them continue inviting).


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> SC189 unlikely, SC190 there is a chance with NSW/VIC (subject to them continue inviting).


I do have a question regarding state nominations. 

Is the selection for nomination done on a case to case basis ? If they have to choose between two individuals with same points, English scores, similar experience , they can choose/reject both or either one of them !!. Is that the way the nomination happens. 

I definitely dont see a pattern hence difficult to predict if one can get an invite or not.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

leo2575 said:


> I do have a question regarding state nominations.
> 
> Is the selection for nomination done on a case to case basis ? If they have to choose between two individuals with same points, English scores, similar experience , they can choose/reject both or either one of them !!. Is that the way the nomination happens.
> 
> I definitely dont see a pattern hence difficult to predict if one can get an invite or not.


NSW clearly states their priorities, so they would pick only those who 1) they need 2) meets their requirements more than others 

with VIC ICT applicants it seems to be the same. 

Having observed the process for the past 3 years, NSW patterns was very clear i.e. higher pointers would get ITA.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum.
A big Helloooooo to all who are awaiting for EOI, and congratulations to all who got Invitation and Visa grant.



Engineering Technologist 233914
Age- 30Points
Qualification - 15Points (BE Mechanical)
Experience- 10Points (6 years plus in Mechanical Engineering)
EA assessment +ve for occupation (ET-233914) 
PTE-A 1st attempt June.2017 (L-65 R-60 S-78 W-66)
PTE-A 2nd attempt August.2017 (L-69 R-78 S-80 W-68)
Language - 10points.
Initial EOI Submitted(with 60Points for NSW) : 10-06-2017.
EOI updated to 189 with 65 Points : 24-08-2017.
EOI 189 Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX

Second EOI submitted to Victoria with 70 points: 24-08-2017
EOI 190 Victoria Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> On second thought, why dont you attempt your PTE/IELTS again and get 20 points. If you can manage with 75 points, you will get an invite within a month for 189. You dont need state nomination.




Hi leo2575,

How did you manage to get that score in PTE? Have you taken any coaching? And in which attempt you secured that score in PTE? Can you please guide me regarding? your suggestion and guidance would be appreciated.



Engineering Technologist 233914
Age- 30Points
Qualification - 15Points (BE Mechanical)
Experience- 10Points (6 years plus in Mechanical Engineering)
EA assessment +ve for occupation (ET-233914) 
PTE-A 1st attempt June.2017 (L-65 R-60 S-78 W-66)
PTE-A 2nd attempt August.2017 (L-69 R-78 S-80 W-68)
Language - 10points.
Initial EOI Submitted(with 60Points for NSW) : 10-06-2017.
EOI updated to 189 with 65 Points : 24-08-2017.
EOI 189 Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX

Second EOI submitted to Victoria with 70 points: 24-08-2017
EOI 190 Victoria Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

rockshare said:


> Hi leo2575,
> 
> How did you manage to get that score in PTE? Have you taken any coaching? And in which attempt you secured that score in PTE? Can you please guide me regarding? your suggestion and guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I took my IELTS earlier and messed up in writing and speaking. So tried my hand at PTE as many said its relatively easier to crack than IELTS. 

I will send a private message on how i approached PTE as this thread's purpose is different.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

I had submitted EOI for Victoria yesterday for Software Tester occupation which is under STSOL now but under Victoria?s occupation list . Will this have any impact on my application?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW clearly states their priorities, so they would pick only those who 1) they need 2) meets their requirements more than others
> 
> with VIC ICT applicants it seems to be the same.
> 
> Having observed the process for the past 3 years, NSW patterns was very clear i.e. higher pointers would get ITA.


Aren't Vic continuing with reviewing the profile (i.e. CV) of applicants, only with pre-filtering on ICT skills using DIBP points?

I'm guessing some ICTers are getting rejected after applying for nomination?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

I had submitted EOI for Victoria yesterday for Software Tester occupation which is under STSOL now but under Victoria's nominated 190 occupation list . Will this have any impact on my application?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

FFacs said:


> Aren't Vic continuing with reviewing the profile (i.e. CV) of applicants, only with pre-filtering on ICT skills using DIBP points?
> 
> I'm guessing some ICTers are getting rejected after applying for nomination?


By CV are you referring to the profile via ACS assessment.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

-----------------------------------------------------------
Software Tester - ANZSCO-261314 : 
ACS Assessment : 16/10/2017
EOI Lodged: 17/10/2017 
-----------------------------------------------------------
English: 10 points 
Work Exp: 10 points
Education: 15 points
Age: 30 points
Total: 65 points
State Nomination: 5 points ***


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

I created an EOI about 4 weeks ago. 60 and 65 with nomination. I am applying for ICT Business Analyst. I meet the 5 year and 7 IELTS score by VIC. Submitted my Visa 190 with VIC directly Nd included a job offer. Will the job offer increase the timeframe for an Invite?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

For all non-ICT occupations, please follow the process as mentioned in the link below. I am sure most of you might be aware of this already. 

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

leo2575 said:


> By CV are you referring to the profile via ACS assessment.


No. I might be wrong but I think Victoria continues to qualify applications using their CV. If I'm right the invite stage for ICTers is just that, an invite to apply. I think they differ here from NSW who essentially just want to confirm the validity of your application for nomination. AFAIK it's very possible to be rejected for ICT by Vic having been invited to apply. Not been following the topic closely, so could well be wrong.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

FFacs said:


> No. I might be wrong but I think Victoria continues to qualify applications using their CV. If I'm right the invite stage for ICTers is just that, an invite to apply. I think they differ here from NSW who essentially just want to confirm the validity of your application for nomination. AFAIK it's very possible to be rejected for ICT by Vic having been invited to apply. Not been following the topic closely, so could well be wrong.


I checked the Victoria site(link in my earlier post) which clearly states that for ICTers there is no CV requirement. Its all through skillselect.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Team,

Just to inform you all, I have received Pre-invite from VIC this morning. 
So, all of you out there awaiting for the same, dont lose hope. I wish you all the best as well.


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

vincyf1 said:


> Team,
> 
> Just to inform you all, I have received Pre-invite from VIC this morning.
> So, all of you out there awaiting for the same, dont lose hope. I wish you all the best as well.


Hi, sorry what is a Pre-invite? Is it a invite to apply for state nomination?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> Hi, sorry what is a Pre-invite? Is it a invite to apply for state nomination?


Yes thats right. 
Next step would be to submit application on LiveInVictoria site and await for ITA from DIBP.


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes thats right.
> Next step would be to submit application on LiveInVictoria site and await for ITA from DIBP.


Aaahh ok cool. How long did that take you? I skipped that part luckily and submitted directly on the LiveInVictoria site. Hoping I will get some good feedback in a lot shorter period than 12 weeks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> Aaahh ok cool. How long did that take you? I skipped that part luckily and submitted directly on the LiveInVictoria site. Hoping I will get some good feedback in a lot shorter period than 12 weeks.


It took me 2 weeks to receive it. 

AFAIK, for ICT occupations, they have changed the process since 1 July 2017 and you have to submit EOI with VIC nomination. And you can submit an application on LiveInVic website only after getting the "Invite to Apply for Nomination".


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

vincyf1 said:


> It took me 2 weeks to receive it.
> 
> AFAIK, for ICT occupations, they have changed the process since 1 July 2017 and you have to submit EOI with VIC nomination. And you can submit an application on LiveInVic website only after getting the "Invite to Apply for Nomination".


I did submit my EOI and also my LiveInVictoria. I'm in ICT but I also have a Job Offer in Melbourne from my SA employer. If I'm right this allows me to apply without waiting for a Invite to apply for nomination. But I hope it also increases the time for approval to apply for a visa and not wait the 12 weeks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> I did submit my EOI and also my LiveInVictoria. I'm in ICT but I also have a Job Offer in Melbourne from my SA employer. If I'm right this allows me to apply without waiting for a Invite to apply for nomination. But I hope it also increases the time for approval to apply for a visa and not wait the 12 weeks




Yes yes, if you have a job offer you can skip this part. All the Best buddy


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes yes, if you have a job offer you can skip this part. All the Best buddy


Yea very very lucky for that part  I tried finding out from them if I'll get some feedback faster. Their reply was I'll get an answer in 12 weeks bbbwwahahahaha... So, I'm now also in the waiting game and hoping for the best. But it took 5 months for the Skills Assessment and IELTS etc. Can't believe it's this hard  But well worth the effort.

Tx for the info


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> Yea very very lucky for that part  I tried finding out from them if I'll get some feedback faster. Their reply was I'll get an answer in 12 weeks bbbwwahahahaha... So, I'm now also in the waiting game and hoping for the best. But it took 5 months for the Skills Assessment and IELTS etc. Can't believe it's this hard  But well worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Tx for the info




Totally agree with you buddy! 
It’s totally worth the effort.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

vincyf1 said:


> Team,
> 
> Just to inform you all, I have received Pre-invite from VIC this morning.
> So, all of you out there awaiting for the same, dont lose hope. I wish you all the best as well.


Congrats mate..


----------



## mahammed (Aug 20, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Team,
> 
> Just to inform you all, I have received Pre-invite from VIC this morning.
> So, all of you out there awaiting for the same, dont lose hope. I wish you all the best as well.


Congrats man. What is your job code and how many points.? Whe did u submitted EOI ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Congrats mate..




Thanks buddy


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

mahammed said:


> Congrats man. What is your job code and how many points.? Whe did u submitted EOI ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Everything is in my signature buddy.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Any Off-Shore applicants who received Pre-Invite recently?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Those who got pre invites from August month. Did anyone receive invitation of Victoria state.


----------



## PK! (Oct 24, 2017)

Guys anybody received EOI with 60+5 points for Victoria 2017

I have applied on 20th july, still waiting for invite.

Usually how much time it'll take ??
Please reply my frustration is going way ahead of everything

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> Team,
> 
> Just to inform you all, I have received Pre-invite from VIC this morning.
> So, all of you out there awaiting for the same, dont lose hope. I wish you all the best as well.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Those who got pre invites from August month. Did anyone receive invitation of Victoria state.


Hi Mandip! I've received a pre-invite on Aug 4th and submitted my application on Aug 6th and have been waiting for an invite since then.


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi, can anyone help with the declaration "commitment to victoria"...


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

Submitted EOI on 6th October with 65+5 for ICT BA 261111

Any chances of getting invite for 189 or 190 with this score?

If yes, how long will it take?

Anybody got invite for ICT with same score recently?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

mayureshbhr said:


> Submitted EOI on 6th October with 65+5 for ICT BA 261111
> 
> Any chances of getting invite for 189 or 190 with this score?
> 
> ...


No One has any idea...


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Thanks buddy


Looks like 80 pointers only get pre-invites...


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Looks like 80 pointers only get pre-invites...




Nope, 70 and 75 pointers have also received so far, as per my knowledge.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Nope, 70 and 75 pointers have also received so far, as per my knowledge.


:fingerscrossed: Hmmmm... But Victoria is very selective in choosing candidates I guess..


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> jorajau said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 80 pointers only get pre-invites...
> ...


Are you saying 70 pointers received for ICT BA?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Don?t know when will Victoria state start sending invitation to apply for VISA. As per forum people from last 13 weeks haven?t received invitation. Can experts comment on this. How much more we have to wait as the mentioned timeline by Victoria state is of 12 weeks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

mayureshbhr said:


> Are you saying 70 pointers received for ICT BA?


I was not referring to ICT BA specifically. my observation was based on MyImmiTracker website for various ICT codes.


----------



## SajiAnu (Oct 28, 2017)

Is there any change to receive invitation from Victoria to 60+5 points?


----------



## SajiAnu (Oct 28, 2017)

anoopr777 said:


> Any chances of getting invites for 261313(software engineer) with 65(60+5) points for Victoria this year ?



I just submitted my EOI with 60+5 points. Please update if you receive an invitation. 

_______________________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Total Points: 60
VIC 190 EOI DoE: 8/10/2017 (60+5)
189 EOI DoE: 8/10/2017 (60)
VIC 190 invitation: ---
189 invitation: ---


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

vincyf1 said:


> I was not referring to ICT BA specifically. my observation was based on MyImmiTracker website for various ICT codes.


MyImmiTracker shows that no one has received an invite to apply for a state nomination visa in ICT BA


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> MyImmiTracker shows that no one has received an invite to apply for a state nomination visa in ICT BA


Nothing to fret about, IMHO. There have been a handful of nomination invites issued by VIC this year and I don't expect many of them updating details on MyImmiTracker. 

I have only seen one invite for my ANZSCO 262111 to have received the invite. Just wait it out and hope for the best.


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi all,

We are planning of applying for 190 SS Victoria, however the Live in Victoria website says :

*''Due to a large volume of visa nomination applications received, applications for engineering and building occupations on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria will not be accepted from 16 October 2017 to 12 January 2018.''*

We are ready to submit our EOI, but since the above message says applications will not be accepted from the period mentioned, 

1- Do you think we should go ahead and apply?
2- Since it says applications will not be accepted, will Victoria reject our application?
3-Should we wait to submit our EOI after 12th of Jan?

Appreciate your reply, thanks


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

So, its 1:52am in South Africa now and our Melbourne manager just skyped me to get some documents for information on myself (Passport etc.) because Victoria phoned him asking a few questions and also around the job offer. They asked IF I got the job from the Australia website and the manager said no, its a Inter Company Transfer.. Hope that was the correct thing to say 

So I HOPE I'm going to hear something good. Will they be phoning all the references?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

My offshore agent here told ,if I get a job offer in Victoria from here, my chances of getting an Invite will improve ,they are asking me 30k for marketing my profile in Melbourne..any comments??


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

jorajau said:


> My offshore agent here told ,if I get a job offer in Victoria from here, my chances of getting an Invite will improve ,they are asking me 30k for marketing my profile in Melbourne..any comments??


How to they define "improve". 30k.. Is that USD?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

SajiAnu said:


> I just submitted my EOI with 60+5 points. Please update if you receive an invitation.
> 
> _______________________________
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


Hi

I am also sailing in the same boat from last 6 month, but no luck.

Please update if you come through any offshore case who received invite on this score for 261313.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jorajau said:


> My offshore agent here told ,if I get a job offer in Victoria from here, my chances of getting an Invite will improve ,they are asking me 30k for marketing my profile in Melbourne..any comments??




I am not sure on this proposal from your agent. I think all that they do is float your resume on the many job portals and may be some contacts that they may have. But you could do that yourself. 

Before I decided against going with an agent for the visa process, the agents mentioned the same thing and I asked them exactly what they do to market my profile - I got the same answer. 

These days there are many social media channels through which employers advertise apart from job portals. Try your luck on LinkedIn. If it still doesn’t make it through, you could weigh your options then.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I am not sure on this proposal from your agent. I think all that they do is float your resume on the many job portals and may be some contacts that they may have. But you could do that yourself.
> 
> Before I decided against going with an agent for the visa process, the agents mentioned the same thing and I asked them exactly what they do to market my profile - I got the same answer.
> 
> These days there are many social media channels through which employers advertise apart from job portals. Try your luck on LinkedIn. If it still doesn’t make it through, you could weigh your options then.


Thanks, but how does that help in getting an Invite?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

jorajau said:


> vincyf1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure on this proposal from your agent. I think all that they do is float your resume on the many job portals and may be some contacts that they may have. But you could do that yourself.
> ...


There are some states that require visa 190 applicants to have a valid job offer in order to get invited. I am not sure if this is also the case in Victoria. You can check www.liveinvictoria.com


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

shunamite said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are planning of applying for 190 SS Victoria, however the Live in Victoria website says :
> 
> ...


I think you can take Victoria at their word. Be aware that last year they did the same for ICT skills and never reopened. Not saying it's the same, but do consider other options in case this happens.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> There are some states that require visa 190 applicants to have a valid job offer in order to get invited. I am not sure if this is also the case in Victoria. You can check www.liveinvictoria.com




If you do have an offer, that will eliminate the requirement of a Pre-Invite from VIC altogether. Once you secure an offer, you can go ahead and lodge an application in LiveInVic website and it will go through the same process as others. VIC will then nominate you and you would receive ITA from DIBP.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

For mechanical engineers and any other occupation rather than ICT , does Victoria make an employment verification before issuing the invitation or they leave this matter to DIBP? Because what I remember that I didn’t upload any reference letters on their application.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

when can we expect VIC invitation for 261313 with 65 points( 60+5) ??
EOI submitted in July

thanks in advance for your valuable replies


----------



## tom007 (Nov 3, 2017)

*Need clarification*

I am currently having 457 VISA which is valid till next year Dec, 2018. Recently I lodged 190 Visa from offshore. After lodging 190 visa, I can see my 457 VISA is still active. Today my employer asked me to Travel to Australia with 457 VISA. I want to know if I am allowed to travel with my current 457 visa where as my 190 VISA request is in received status?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> If you do have an offer, that will eliminate the requirement of a Pre-Invite from VIC altogether. Once you secure an offer, you can go ahead and lodge an application in LiveInVic website and it will go through the same process as others. VIC will then nominate you and you would receive ITA from DIBP.


I am residing in India and If my CV is floated in the Victorian market and I attend a telephonic interview and get an offer( Will they give an offer to someone outside AU?).Using this offer can I straight away skip the Pre-Invite ??


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jorajau said:


> I am residing in India and If my CV is floated in the Victorian market and I attend a telephonic interview and get an offer( Will they give an offer to someone outside AU?).Using this offer can I straight away skip the Pre-Invite ??




I know a friend who has landed offer from Sydney and within 3 months moved there. And Yes, once you get an offer, you can skip pre-invite and file application for nomination.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I know a friend who has landed offer from Sydney and within 3 months moved there. And Yes, once you get an offer, you can skip pre-invite and file application for nomination.


So that is what my Agent is asking me to do. Asked me to pay 30k Rupees for this. If I have an offer, does it mean that I had to join to employer within months or it is just an eligibility check by Victoria?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jorajau said:


> So that is what my Agent is asking me to do. Asked me to pay 30k Rupees for this. If I have an offer, does it mean that I had to join to employer within months or it is just an eligibility check by Victoria?




My Friend applied for the job and made it through the interview. That was not through an agent.  

If you have an offer, Victoria will verify with the employer for the validity thats all. How soon or later you need to join the company is left to the employer themselves.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> My Friend applied for the job and made it through the interview. That was not through an agent.
> 
> If you have an offer, Victoria will verify with the employer for the validity thats all. How soon or later you need to join the company is left to the employer themselves.


Thank you for the info..


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*



nader_amj said:


> For mechanical engineers and any other occupation rather than ICT , does Victoria make an employment verification before issuing the invitation or they leave this matter to DIBP? Because what I remember that I didn’t upload any reference letters on their application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anyone can help please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi All

I am new to this thread. I have applied for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 65 points for 190 Victoria nomination and 189 with 60 points. ACS counted my experience after January 2010. So in Feb, my 8 years will be completed. Then my points will be 70 for 190 and 65 for 189?
Do I have to update experience in EOI or will it be automatically updated?
Also is there any chance to get nomination before?

Thanks,
Shallu


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi,

I see you are also ICT BUSINESS ANALYST and got nomination. Please advise me how many months have you waited to get it finally?
Also please advise the format of CV for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST to submit after invite. I can arrange documents at least.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys i have 60 + 5 points right . What are chances to getting invited to victoria for this score

Software Engineer 261313

Pls advice 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see you are also ICT BUSINESS ANALYST and got nomination. Please advise me how many months have you waited to get it finally?
> Also please advise the format of CV for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST to submit after invite. I can arrange documents at least.


Hi Shallu,

I am a system analyst and recently got Pre-Invite for Victoria and I submitted nomination today. 
First thing is Victoria will consider overall experience and NOT ACS assessed experience.
Secondly 60 is the minimum points criteria for Victoria but 65+5 would be good enough.
Finally, if your points are getting updated in Feb to 65 its better to give a try for PTE again to get 20 points and get invite for 189.

My Timelines:
Points break up
Age: 30
PTE: 10
Exp: 10
Study: 15
Total 65
EOI for 189 - 04/06/2017 (initially submitted - 25/03/2016)
EOI for 190 (VIC) - 17/08/2017 (initially submitted - 02/12/2016)
EOI for 190 (NSW) - 04/06/2017 (initially submitted - 21/04/2016)
Pre-Invite for VIC - 06/11/2017
Nomination applied - 09/11/2017
ITA - :fingerscrossed:
Grant: :fingerscrossed:
IED : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Shallu,
> 
> I am a system analyst and recently got Pre-Invite for Victoria and I submitted nomination today.
> First thing is Victoria will consider overall experience and NOT ACS assessed experience.
> ...



Hi,

Tried PTE but somehow missed always in any one of the modules to get 79.

Think have to wait till 1st Feb so that will get 65 for 189 and 70 for 190. After 70 points, you still waited in queue for approx 3 months?

Thanks,
Shallu


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Some say that the holiday season is kick starting in Australia and the Immigration work would be hibernating for few months.. Is that true?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

karthik4overseas said:


> Hi Shallu,
> 
> I am a system analyst and recently got Pre-Invite for Victoria and I submitted nomination today.
> First thing is Victoria will consider overall experience and NOT ACS assessed experience.
> ...


Are you an offshore applicant?


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

karthik4overseas said:


> shallu.bahl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


When u say initially submitted on 2/12/2016 and then 17/8/2017 what do u actually mean by this? Can u pls explain in detail? I submitted EOI on 6th October as ICT BA with 70 for VIC? What do u think of me getting invite? By when?


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Are you an offshore applicant?



Yes I am in India and have applied from here.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

Did anyone receive a Victoria 190 invitation to 233914 Engineering Technologist in the recent times? If so kindly mention your points and DOE. Anyone who is having update related to the same please post the information.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

mayureshbhr said:


> When u say initially submitted on 2/12/2016 and then 17/8/2017 what do u actually mean by this? Can u pls explain in detail? I submitted EOI on 6th October as ICT BA with 70 for VIC? What do u think of me getting invite? By when?



Initial submission means when the EOI was created the first time. Later based on experience and improved PTE scores or other changes, the EOI can be modified for submission. That is what the difference between the december 2016 and august 2017 dates mentioned here


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Guys, do we get an acknowledgement through mail once we submit an EOI for Victoria?


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Guys, do we get an acknowledgement through mail once we submit an EOI for Victoria?


No mate you will not get any acknowledgment. Just waiting blindly until they communicate for invitation or declination.:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

rockshare said:


> No mate you will not get any acknowledgment. Just waiting blindly until they communicate for invitation or declination.:frusty::frusty::frusty:


I guess there is no declination here ,wait for 2 years and leave..


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

jorajau said:


> I guess there is no declination here ,wait for 2 years and leave..


But Victoria even declines some of the applications which I found in the same thread. I am not sure whether it is before pre-invite or after pre-invite. Anyhow, no communication only result.layball:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rockshare said:


> But Victoria even declines some of the applications which I found in the same thread. I am not sure whether it is before pre-invite or after pre-invite. Anyhow, no communication only result.layball:


Victoria rejects applications after the Pre-invite for ICT Skills.


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

*Vic 190*

Hello,

I am presently working in Sydney, I have 65 points ( 60 + 5) in EOI. My question is do I need a offer letter or transfer letter of Victoria to get the eligibility to apply for VIC 190, or I can apply with my present location status, and can search for jobs in VIC once I get the PR. 

Thanks


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

saiindia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am presently working in Sydney, I have 65 points ( 60 + 5) in EOI. My question is do I need a offer letter or transfer letter of Victoria to get the eligibility to apply for VIC 190, or I can apply with my present location status, and can search for jobs in VIC once I get the PR.
> 
> Thanks


Can any experts please answer my query urgently


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jorajau said:


> Some say that the holiday season is kick starting in Australia and the Immigration work would be hibernating for few months.. Is that true?




No. Dint listen to rumors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No. Dint listen to rumors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But after 4th October invitation , there is no update on 189 nominations.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Getting an invite with 65 points in 261112 looks very challenging. The only hope is the invite from Victoria state. Any one with 65 points received invite from Victoria under 261112?


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi All, 
I would be thankful if someone could reply this:
Last week I had received the correspondence from Victoria that I can apply for visa nomination on their website with in 14 days. Could someone please explain the process?

Do I need to pay the visa fee now while applying on their website?
Do I need to submit all the documents now? I don't have all the documents ready yet.

Thank you.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi All,
> I would be thankful if someone could reply this:
> Last week I had received the correspondence from Victoria that I can apply for visa nomination on their website with in 14 days. Could someone please explain the process?
> 
> ...


For Vic no Fee..it's Free.
U need to go to VIC website and register.

Simply follow the instructions which is self explanatory.
Enter the EOI no which u received earlier on skill select.
Enter 4 mandatory attachments at the end.
1)Declaration form
2)English test transcripts.
3)CV
4)ACS ASSESSMENT PDF.
Plus u add 6 additional attachments (as per ur choice) ..I added my Employee Ref,last 7 months pay slips and Masters Transcripts.


----------



## namn (Jul 27, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi All,
> I would be thankful if someone could reply this:
> Last week I had received the correspondence from Victoria that I can apply for visa nomination on their website with in 14 days. Could someone please explain the process?
> 
> ...


Congrats on the pre-invite.
Mind sharing your ANZSCO code?


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> For Vic no Fee..it's Free.
> U need to go to VIC website and register.
> 
> Simply follow the instructions which is self explanatory.
> ...


Hi,

I have applied for NSW & VIX both under 190. is this causing any issue? I saw you have withdrawn NSW.

And CV is in any specific format or the one we use can be send.
Thanks,
Shallu
.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for NSW & VIX both under 190. is this causing any issue? I saw you have withdrawn NSW.
> 
> ...


I withdrew from NSW after getting Pre-Inv from Vic..but since VIC was taking a hell of time, i again applied for NSW and got Pre-Inv from NSW as well within 16 days on 20-10-2017. However, on 31-10-2017 received Sponsorship from VIC.

Some guys on this forum suggests that issue can pop up... but i never found any issue nor i was asked to any questions from VIC. So, if u feel confident then u can apply on both VIC and NSW .

Regarding CV... the format is the same which i normally use but i kept it to 2 pages only.. as some Job Search websites in Australia suggest the same.


----------



## srnaresh (Sep 14, 2017)

Guys, 

I have got the ACS outcome today. 262111 - DBA

ACS - 30points (15+5+10) UG + PG + Exp
Age - 30 points
PTE - 10 points
Partner Skills - 5 Points
Total - 75

But, i am eligible only for 190.....

I am planning to raise EOI tomorrow for both NSW (Stream 2) and Victoria.

When can i expect the invitation for the above points ?

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

srnaresh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got the ACS outcome today. 262111 - DBA
> 
> ...


I received my Pre-Invite in 14 Days. However, there is no fixed timelines as such on when VIC will send Pre-Invites. Sometimes they send out the very next day or they may take a couple of week as well. 

Once you receive Pre-Invite, you will have to submit an application on the LiveInVictoria site. After which, close to 12 weeks of wait time during which you may receive their review decision anytime. 

If you are planning to raise EOI for both NSW and VIC, then VIC may demand commitment letter from you after sending you the Pre-Invite, asking for justification for applying for both NSW and VIC and why you prefer VIC over NSW, etc. 


All the Best :thumb:


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I received my Pre-Invite in 14 Days. However, there is no fixed timelines as such on when VIC will send Pre-Invites. Sometimes they send out the very next day or they may take a couple of week as well.
> 
> Once you receive Pre-Invite, you will have to submit an application on the LiveInVictoria site. After which, close to 12 weeks of wait time during which you may receive their review decision anytime.
> 
> ...


Hi,

So in that case, should I withdraw NSW from 190?

I have applied both together.

Thanks,
Shallu


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can keep them both active now. If you receive pre-invite from one, thats when you suspend the other. 

This is what I did too.


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You can keep them both active now. If you receive pre-invite from one, thats when you suspend the other.
> 
> This is what I did too.



Ok thanks.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Can anyone pls suggest.

MY EOI date : 12/11/17 (190 for both VIC and NSW)
ANZCO: 261313
PTEA : 75+ (10 points)
Total: 70 with SS

Please suggest, when can I expect my preinvite and ITA for 190 for VIC and NSW?


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Victoria State Nomination form. But I made small mistake of incorrect State in Australia for my address and in PTE score report I updated 76 in Speaking for 76 in writing.
> 
> ...


What is your anzocode? 

I am having a anzocode 261314 as software tester.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Ok thanks.


What is meant by Pre-invite? And when do we receive Pre-invite?In response to EOI may be.


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> What is meant by Pre-invite? And when do we receive Pre-invite?In response to EOI may be.


Yes response to EOI


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

namn said:


> Congrats on the pre-invite.
> Mind sharing your ANZSCO code?


Thanks. 261112 - System Analyst


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> For Vic no Fee..it's Free.
> U need to go to VIC website and register.
> 
> Simply follow the instructions which is self explanatory.
> ...


Thanks!
Does declaration form needs to be notarized? 
or degree needs to be certified?

I often read the work 'transcripts', Do you mean marksheets?

Thanks once again!


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi,

I have logged application for victoria sponsership nomination but havn't receive any receipt as per acknowledgement i.e. "they will response with in a week with receipt number".


Also, how long it usually takes to response.
Please suggest!!

ANZSCO : Database Administrator (262111)
Points: 65 (Including Vic SS) 

Best Regards,
Jasjeet Singh
:help:


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Jasj2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have logged application for victoria sponsership nomination but havn't receive any receipt as per acknowledgement i.e. "they will response with in a week with receipt number".
> 
> ...


they have changed the process, you will not have to lodge any application on Victoria website for ICT professions.


----------



## vijay Matta (Sep 7, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I received my Pre-Invite in 14 Days. However, there is no fixed timelines as such on when VIC will send Pre-Invites. Sometimes they send out the very next day or they may take a couple of week as well.
> 
> Once you receive Pre-Invite, you will have to submit an application on the LiveInVictoria site. After which, close to 12 weeks of wait time during which you may receive their review decision anytime.
> 
> ...


Hi Vincy,

i Have applied for both NSW and VIC..got preinvite from Vic in 13 days..now in process of submitting the documents...As per your message above..they would ask for commitment letter..
Could you please tell me at what stage they would ask the commitment letter is it after receiving the invitation or Visa time?


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

vijay Matta said:


> Hi Vincy,
> 
> i Have applied for both NSW and VIC..got preinvite from Vic in 13 days..now in process of submitting the documents...As per your message above..they would ask for commitment letter..
> Could you please tell me at what stage they would ask the commitment letter is it after receiving the invitation or Visa time?


Not all of us are asked for commitment letter.... i never received any thing from VIC or NSW asking me to show my commitment to one state , yet i received Pre Inv from both.
So if they don't ask u .. take a chill and don't worry.


----------



## vijay Matta (Sep 7, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> Not all of us are asked for commitment letter.... i never received any thing from VIC or NSW asking me to show my commitment to one state , yet i received Pre Inv from both.
> So if they don't ask u .. take a chill and don't worry.


Thanks for the Info!!..how long does it take to get preinvite from NSW...i know no one can predict but out of curiosity iam asking


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

vijay Matta said:


> Thanks for the Info!!..how long does it take to get preinvite from NSW...i know no one can predict but out of curiosity iam asking


ur code and points breakdown ?


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Kruz189 said:


> Can anyone pls suggest.
> 
> MY EOI date : 12/11/17 (190 for both VIC and NSW)
> ANZCO: 261313
> ...


Can anyone please suggest to me as well


----------



## nghoangbiet (Aug 4, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Hi Ranmeet,
> Congratulations you will receive invite immediately.
> 
> Could you please help all about your employer verification and other detail?
> ...


Hi Niraj,

Can you please explain me what is offshore and onshore mean in this immigration nomination? Actually I do not understand that.

Thanks and Best Regards


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied on 27 July for Vic 190 with 70 points for developer programmer.Yesterday I received an email saying my application has been approved and now I should receive the invitation.
> Any idea when will I receive the invitation?


Open ur Skillselect and u will c that ur application status would hv changed from Submitted to Invited and a new button will be visible now called "Apply Visa"


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

nghoangbiet said:


> Hi Niraj,
> 
> Can you please explain me what is offshore and onshore mean in this immigration nomination? Actually I do not understand that.
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards


If u apply within Australia it's onshore while outside Australia its offshore.


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi,

Are there any Building Associates in this thread?


----------



## vijay Matta (Sep 7, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> ur code and points breakdown ?


Hi please find the code and points breakdown

262111 Database Administrator
over all 65+5(SS)
Eoi submitted- NSW for 190 on 22nd october 2017

Age-30 points
Exp-10 points
Language- 10 points
Eductaion- 15 points
SS- 5 points.


----------



## nghoangbiet (Aug 4, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> If u apply within Australia it's onshore while outside Australia its offshore.


Hi MHR,

What is the advantage of those kind of applications?

BR


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I have applied EOI and state nomination simultaneously for Victoria with following points.

MY EOI date : 1/11/17 (190 for VIC)
ANZSCO: 262111 ( Database Administrator)
PTE-A 10 points)
Total: 65 with SS

Do you think i should wait for response from Victoria with 65 points.
i haven't receive any acknowledgment after submitting state nomination form, which should come in 1 week as per their web acknowledgement.
As much i read forums and discuss with consultants more i am getting confused.

Request you all, please advice here.
Thanks for anticipation !!:help:


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have applied EOI and state nomination simultaneously for Victoria with following points.
> 
> ...


Did you get preinvite from VIC? For ICT occupations you should not submit VIC nomination without pre-invite or if you do not have job offer. First submit EOI and wait for invitation to apply for the nomination on their website. This information is available on VIC website.


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> Did you get preinvite from VIC? For ICT occupations you should not submit VIC nomination without pre-invite or if you do not have job offer. First submit EOI and wait for invitation to apply for the nomination on their website. This information is available on VIC website.


Hi Tushar,

I saw you had applied for EOI for both 189 and 190 in April with 65 and 70 points. Have you not received invitation so far? I am asking as I also have the same points and I have applied for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST this month only. So I am little worried.

Shallu


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

*135112 (ICT Project Manager)*

Hi Friends

This being my first post , so I am sorry for any regulations not being followed.

I am planning to apply in 135112 (ICT Project Manager) on 190 Victoria State sponsorship.

Please let me know how much is the success rate for same , I tried to search 135112 but couldn't find much .

Thanks in advance

Vishal

ANZSCO Code: 135112( ICT Project Manager)
Assessment : yet to apply
IELETS- 8
Total Points : 65 points/Vic 70 points


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi Tushar,
> 
> I saw you had applied for EOI for both 189 and 190 in April with 65 and 70 points. Have you not received invitation so far? I am asking as I also have the same points and I have applied for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST this month only. So I am little worried.
> 
> Shallu


As per the current invitation trend I have no hopes for 189 this year. The only hope is 190 with NSW or VIC. I got pre-invite from Victoria in Sept and still waiting for the invitation. I see Victoria is very selective in approving applications and rejection rate is also high so not thinking too much. Hope will get some positive news from them in next few weeks. ray2:


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> As per the current invitation trend I have no hopes for 189 this year. The only hope is 190 with NSW or VIC. I got pre-invite from Victoria in Sept and still waiting for the invitation. I see Victoria is very selective in approving applications and rejection rate is also high so not thinking too much. Hope will get some positive news from them in next few weeks. ray2:


How long did it take to receive the pre-invite?


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

jorajau said:


> How long did it take to receive the pre-invite?


Almost 2.5 months


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I withdrew from NSW after getting Pre-Inv from Vic..but since VIC was taking a hell of time, i again applied for NSW and got Pre-Inv from NSW as well within 16 days on 20-10-2017. However, on 31-10-2017 received Sponsorship from VIC.
> 
> Some guys on this forum suggests that issue can pop up... but i never found any issue nor i was asked to any questions from VIC. So, if u feel confident then u can apply on both VIC and NSW .
> 
> Regarding CV... the format is the same which i normally use but i kept it to 2 pages only.. as some Job Search websites in Australia suggest the same.


Can you please let us know your ANZCode

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk2811 (Nov 18, 2017)

shunamite said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any Building Associates in this thread?


Yes I'm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

What are the chances of getting an invite for 190 Vic based on DOE 27 Aug with 65 points?

Can one of you please advise?


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite for 190 Vic based on DOE 27 Aug with 65 points?
> 
> Can one of you please advise?




Bro there is no Specific Criteria from State.
However your profession,English Score and Experience Certainly matters.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

mk2811 said:


> Yes I'm
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thankyou for your response.

Kindly advise if you have applied for the 190 SS ?

Live in Victoria website says :

Applications for engineering and building occupations will be temporarily closed from 16 October 2017 to 12 January 2018. Applicants who hold an offer of employment in Victoria in their nominated occupation or meet the streamlined PhD or 457 pathways are not affected by this closure and may apply for these engineering and building occupations during this time.


----------



## mk2811 (Nov 18, 2017)

shunamite said:


> Thankyou for your response.
> 
> Kindly advise if you have applied for the 190 SS ?
> 
> ...


I have not applied 190 SS because of the same reason you mentioned..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

mk2811 said:


> I have not applied 190 SS because of the same reason you mentioned..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Live in Victoria website states:

Applications for engineering and building occupations will be temporarily closed from 16 October 2017 to 12 January 2018. Applicants who hold an offer of employment in Victoria in their nominated occupation or meet the streamlined PhD or 457 pathways are not affected by this closure and may apply for these engineering and building occupations during this time.

When they mention applicants who hold an offer of employment in Victoria are not effected by this closure , would you know if they are referring to onshore or offshore applicants?

Also if anyone else on the forum can please advise ?


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any information on Vic?


----------



## namn (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi,

Any offshore BA (261111) received pre-invite/invite from Victoria for this financial year yet?
From the forum it seems the SA (261112) are getting the pre-invites.


----------



## major3110 (Nov 20, 2017)

Guys, 

Just now i received my invitation from Victoria. Now within how many days i can apply for VISA. Actually i am travelling to India tomorrow. In the skill select it is written that this invitation valid for 60 days. Do i have to acknowledge this invitation anywhere? I have heard that we have to apply within 14 days.

Points breakdown:
Age 30
PTE 10
Degree 15
Exp 5
State 5

I am currently on 457 visa and i applied directly from Victoria website


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

major3110 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now i received my invitation from Victoria. Now within how many days i can apply for VISA. Actually i am travelling to India tomorrow. In the skill select it is written that this invitation valid for 60 days. Do i have to acknowledge this invitation anywhere? I have heard that we have to apply within 14 days.
> 
> ...


I guess you fall under the 457 pathway by which you had applied on the victoria website. But as per the information on the victoria website, they will send a pre-invite and after successful selection, they will inform DIBP for the state sponsorship and then the Apply Visa option should be enabled in the Skillselect.

Can you recheck the skillselect page to see if the Apply Visa button is enabled? If yes then you have 60 days to apply.


----------



## major3110 (Nov 20, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I guess you fall under the 457 pathway by which you had applied on the victoria website. But as per the information on the victoria website, they will send a pre-invite and after successful selection, they will inform DIBP for the state sponsorship and then the Apply Visa option should be enabled in the Skillselect.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you recheck the skillselect page to see if the Apply Visa button is enabled? If yes then you have 60 days to apply.




Yes it is enabled.. apply visa is coming there now.. when i am clicking on that box it is showing that this invitation is valid for 60 days.. do you want to apply now.. so if i select apply now is it mandatory to submit the visa application or i can save the application and submit once i return from india.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

major3110 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just now i received my invitation from Victoria. Now within how many days i can apply for VISA. Actually i am travelling to India tomorrow. In the skill select it is written that this invitation valid for 60 days. Do i have to acknowledge this invitation anywhere? I have heard that we have to apply within 14 days.
> 
> ...




hey under which occupation u fall


----------



## major3110 (Nov 20, 2017)

Indieaus said:


> hey under which occupation u fall




Software engineer 261313 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Victoria Invitation*



major3110 said:


> Software engineer 261313
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I received the invitation from Victoria Yesterday and i had few questions about visa application.

Points Breakdown:

Code: 261312
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
exp: 0
Pre-invite: 06-09-2017

1. Can i use the employment reference letters which i used for ACS assessment.?
2. when can i generate HAP ID for medicals before payment or after payment and the process to generate the same .?
3. Any format available for my partner to prove her english langauage capability(mean letter format from college).

Regards
Jon


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi
Please help me to understand the situation
i got + skill assessment for 261313 software engineer
i was working in IT Company but now i am IT teacher in school .
So how can i apply now for 190 visa because now i m teacher not software engineer and my work experience is in IT Company and only 2 months in teaching.

thanks for help


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the invitation from Victoria Yesterday and i had few questions about visa application.
> 
> ...



As i understand that you have got the apply visa button active in your EOI using which you will be redirected to the Immiaccount site where you have to generate a username and password.
Once done, you have an option on the left to generate a HAP ID for medicals and can proceed from there.
Answer to your first question is Yes, you can use the employment reference letters which you had used for ACS assessment and also not totally necessary, if you have the latest letter for your current job, then use that as well in addition to the letter used for ACS as the one in ACS had a date and this one proves you are still in the same job.
You can visit the college of your spouse and request for a letter giving details of her study, course details with subjects and the medium of instruction (English). For better chances, go for PTE for the partner instead of the college letter.


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> As i understand that you have got the apply visa button active in your EOI using which you will be redirected to the Immiaccount site where you have to generate a username and password.
> Once done, you have an option on the left to generate a HAP ID for medicals and can proceed from there.
> Answer to your first question is Yes, you can use the employment reference letters which you had used for ACS assessment and also not totally necessary, if you have the latest letter for your current job, then use that as well in addition to the letter used for ACS as the one in ACS had a date and this one proves you are still in the same job.
> You can visit the college of your spouse and request for a letter giving details of her study, course details with subjects and the medium of instruction (English). For better chances, go for PTE for the partner instead of the college letter.


Hi Ravi,

Thanks for reply.

I have used statutory declaration for my current job while applying for ACS and i am still in the same company.

I am not claiming any points for expereince and i can provide bank statements and IT returns for my current employment.

My question is do i still need to submit bank statements and IT returns for the employment which ACS considered as irrelevant..?

As per ACS, Employment after June-16 is relevant, So my last three years payslips and IT returns and Bank statements will be sufficient..?

Can you please help with my query.

Regards
Jon


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Suggested to provide proofs related to your complete employment, for your benefit. Relevance of experience is only for the code but the additional stuff confirms your dedication in providing the details as much as possible.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Suggested to provide proofs related to your complete employment, for your benefit. Relevance of experience is only for the code but the additional stuff confirms your dedication in providing the details as much as possible.


The Bank Statements are to be attested by the branch?


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I have lodged my VISA Application on 27 october with all documents except medical, i want to do my medical but there is no option when i click on health assesment,it is giving a message which is in attached picture.

Any valueable input and suggestion will be highly appreciated.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

I guess online statement should do. Let senior members comment further on this


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think there is no need for supporting documents if you are not claiming points for experience.

I did the same because i dont have All supporting documents and i marked irrelevant.

Thanks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the invitation from Victoria Yesterday and i had few questions about visa application.
> 
> ...


For your spouse ,you can get in touch with the university directly and ask for Medium of Instruction and they will know the format of it as it is a standard one.

You can also apply for it online through this link : 

https://itranscripts.in/Itg_Req_Views/index.html

Check if your university is listed ,they will mail it within a week to your address


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I guess online statement should do. Let senior members comment further on this


Hi,

I thought to apply for the VIC state nomination. Bit confused with the job offer letter. Can someone tell me if its still required to get job offer to apply for VIC State nomination.

Regards,
Vinayge


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought to apply for the VIC state nomination. Bit confused with the job offer letter. Can someone tell me if its still required to get job offer to apply for VIC State nomination.
> 
> ...


It is not mandatory ,but if you have one you can directly file Nomination without waiting for a pre-invite from SkillSelect


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

jorajau said:


> It is not mandatory ,but if you have one you can directly file Nomination without waiting for a pre-invite from SkillSelect


Thanks Jorajau.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

vinayge said:


> Thanks Jorajau.


And also if i want to select VIC and NSW as state nomination how to do it in the skillselect. Do i need to select Any.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

vinayge said:


> And also if i want to select VIC and NSW as state nomination how to do it in the skillselect. Do i need to select Any.


You can create one EOI for each state, selecting the state in particular.


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Please refer my details below. I have applied for EOI to victoria on Sep 4th 2017 with 70 points.
My Details:
ANZSCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
Age: 25 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 15 Points (ACS Completed: 11th July 2017)
===190===
VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
Total Points: 70(65+5)
EOI Submitted 190 Victoria: 04 Sep 2017 (with 65+5= 70points)


I am yet to receive the update from Victoria. Can you or anyone please let me know when will or probably will be getting invite? Please let me know if i need to take PTE-A again?

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Does Victoria ask for Proof of Funds while Submitting Nomination ? 

30000 AUD - Liquid assets 
5000 AUD- For Additional Applicants


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

jorajau said:


> It is not mandatory ,but if you have one you can directly file Nomination without waiting for a pre-invite from SkillSelect


Would appreciate if you could please advise on the above,

We are going to put in our EOI for Victoria 190, would it help if we can get an job offer from an employer in Victoria?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

shunamite said:


> Would appreciate if you could please advise on the above,
> 
> We are going to put in our EOI for Victoria 190, would it help if we can get an job offer from an employer in Victoria?


Yes,we can skip the Pre-Invite stage and directly apply for Nomination


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

People say 261314-Software Tester EOI is just graveyard and no one has ever got an invite through this ,true that?


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Yes,we can skip the Pre-Invite stage and directly apply for Nomination


Thankyou for your reply, How can I do that ?


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

*190 Visa Application*

Hi All,

I have received 190 visa from Victoria 2 days back.

can any one please guide me on my below questions.

1. I have not claimed any points for experience but still do i need to submit all the prrofs for my employment which is irrelevant as per ACS or is it fine if i only upload all the proofs for the experience which ACS considered as Relevant.?

2. Regarding marriage Certificate, i did not change my wife's surname and it is same as before marriage, will it be a problem to prove relationship, we have added our names in both of our passports.

3. we took marraige certificate from panchayat office and it did not mention any name change and when i go to registrar office, i was said that the doc i took from panchayat will also work, do i still need to take marraige certificate from registrar office..?

4. we haven't created any joint bank statement and we usually take any bills on my name in this case wedding card and some photos will workout for evidance as relation ship.

Appreciate u r help.

Thanks 
Jon


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi
I had lodged an eoi for the state of victoria on the 14th of September
After which I had received an email and a contact in skill select under 'contact's on the 5th of october saying a certain agency is interested in contacting you, I was provided an 'invitation to apply for Victorian visa nomination,
I submitted an online application in the liveinvictoria website, soon after I was contacted by them via email and asked to send then some sort of written statement why I want to live in victoria, I have sent that too they have given me a reference no. It's been 6 weeks since then, I do not see any invitation in skillselect yet... does it take this long? the last mail i received from them says it takes up to 12 weeks .. Sid I miss a step some where? Does it really take this long for the invitation?
Please advice


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received 190 visa from Victoria 2 days back.
> 
> ...



what your job code n eoi date....


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

jorajau said:


> People say 261314-Software Tester EOI is just graveyard and no one has ever got an invite through this ,true that?


Not so bro, one of my friend got invite today for Software tester in just 20 days of EOI lodge, he had 70+5 SS points, he is currently working in victoria so made him easy for that invite.


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

*Victoria Selection Criteria*

Hi All,

It it necessary to keep Victoria as preferred choice while filling EOI.
If i select "Any" will victoria also consider my profile?? or they only give preference to those who select Victoria as their preferred choice.

Please suggest, i want to utilize EOI time by considering the worst case if Victoria is not going to send any invite on my profile.

ANZSCO Code: 262111 (Database Administrator)
Points 190 subclass : 65 ( including 5 points of SS)


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

*EOI Understanding*

My Understanding about EOI, there are only 2 options while filing EOI 
1. Select specific state (option is only to choose one state)
2. Put "Any"

Can we put multiple EOIs
for example: I am interested only in SA, Vic & NSW , can i file 3 EOIs simultaneously.
Please suggest.

Reason to not put "Any" here is , Victoria give preference only to those who have selected victoria as preferred option in EOI.

Please correct me if my understanding is not correct regarding above mentioned.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi
Sorry to write this up again but getting a little impatient...

I had lodged an eoi for the state of victoria on the 14th of September
After which I had received an email and a contact in skill select under 'contact's on the 5th of october saying a certain agency is interested in contacting you, I was provided an 'invitation to apply for Victorian visa nomination,
I submitted an online application in the liveinvictoria website, soon after I was contacted by them via email and asked to send then some sort of written statement why I want to live in victoria, I have sent that too they have given me a reference no. It's been 6 weeks since then, I do not see any invitation in skillselect yet... does it take this long? the last mail i received from them says it takes up to 12 weeks .. Sid I miss a step some where? Does it really take this long for the invitation?
Please advice


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Hi
> Sorry to write this up again but getting a little impatient...
> 
> I had lodged an eoi for the state of victoria on the 14th of September
> ...


Yes Bro.. most of us who have received Invitation is on the last working day of 12th week... for me as well , it was the last day of 12th week.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys pls advice me .
I have 65 points including 5 points from state . Pls tell.me the chances to gets invited

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

nickypatson said:


> Guys pls advice me .
> I have 65 points including 5 points from state . Pls tell.me the chances to gets invited
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


For software engineer

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys pls advice me 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Dears, 

I hope you are fine. Please note that i lodged for EOI for 190 (Victoria):

Point total : 70
ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist"
Date Lodged: October 04, 2017

Does anyone have any idea when i can expect to receive an EOI for Visa 190.

My agent received an email saying they need 12 weeks ( is it 12 weeks of working days only or Just normal 12 weeks). What are my chances of actually getting invited?

Please advise & Reply, i am really worried.

Thanks for your time and help


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Jasj2017 said:


> My Understanding about EOI, there are only 2 options while filing EOI
> 1. Select specific state (option is only to choose one state)
> 2. Put "Any"
> 
> ...


Please create 3 different EOI...otherwise they don't consider your EOI


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

AA1988 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I hope you are fine. Please note that i lodged for EOI for 190 (Victoria):
> 
> ...




Did they ask you to write a commitment letter? If so, the 12 weeks( normal weeks) are calculated from the day you replied with commitment letter. If not so it will be from the day you applied.

BTW, I applied 12th of October and still waiting... Please update me whenever you get any response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanhnh (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi, any changes for 457 pathway streamlined to 190 VIC with (55 + 5 SS) Developer Programmer.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

thanhnh said:


> Hi, any changes for 457 pathway streamlined to 190 VIC with (55 + 5 SS) Developer Programmer.


Good chances. You may proceed.


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Did they ask you to write a commitment letter? If so, the 12 weeks( normal weeks) are calculated from the day you replied with commitment letter. If not so it will be from the day you applied.
> 
> BTW, I applied 12th of October and still waiting... Please update me whenever you get any response.
> 
> ...



Hi, Thanks for your reply. I had written a letter letting the state of Victoria know why i want to migrate there,don't know if that is you meant by commitment letter. I officially applied on the 8th of October and the state replied with the official reference number saying it needs 12 weeks and that we should not contact them before that.

Sure, i will update you when and If (hopefully) i get any sort of answer. Please do likewise, if (hopefully) and when you get yours.

Thanks


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi

I have also applied for Victoria under software engineer with 70 points on 30th November. 

Please let me know what are the chances?? 
And do i have to write a commitment letter as well ?? Coz they did not ask me yet.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi
> 
> I have also applied for Victoria under software engineer with 70 points on 30th November.
> 
> ...




They ask for commitment letter when you state that you know someone in other states (relatives, friends, etc) or you applied for nomination for any other state rather than Victoria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

I have also applied for nsw.... but I guess it was not mentioned in the eoi form whether or not I know someone from another state. 

Will they send me email to ask about these details ??


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Arshad.Nadeem said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I have also applied for nsw.... but I guess it was not mentioned in the eoi form whether or not I know someone from another state. 

Will they send me email to ask about these details ??


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> I have also applied for nsw.... but I guess it was not mentioned in the eoi form whether or not I know someone from another state.
> 
> Will they send me email to ask about these details ??




Hi, it’s not mentioned in skillselect EOI, it’s mentioned in the application form on Vic website where you file an application for nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone got invitation for ICT BA (261111) for 189 or 190 with a score of 65+5

I submitted my EOI on 6th October and yet no reply

Any chances of getting invitation? Can anyone tell me how much time it gonna take for this score based on your analysis?

Your help is highly appreciated


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

nader_amj said:


> Hi, it’s not mentioned in skillselect EOI, it’s mentioned in the application form on Vic website where you file an application for nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have just filed EOI for 190 (Victoria) as database Admin do i need to file an application for nomination as well. If yes how?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Hi, it’s not mentioned in skillselect EOI, it’s mentioned in the application form on Vic website where you file an application for nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So, I have to submit application to victoria after receiving invite ? I just checked from victoria website. 
Please correct me if i am wrong. Actually, i am doing everything on my own plus the unpredictabiliy of invite has frustrated me as well. So, pardon my silly questions. 

I have also applied for NSW 190 with 70pts and 189 with 65pts. 

Hope you guys would understand my situation. 

Thanks


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> So, I have to submit application to victoria after receiving invite ? I just checked from victoria website.
> Please correct me if i am wrong. Actually, i am doing everything on my own plus the unpredictabiliy of invite has frustrated me as well. So, pardon my silly questions.
> 
> I have also applied for NSW 190 with 70pts and 189 with 65pts.
> ...


What is your DOE ?


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

I applied on Victoria website on 5th sep and have not received any reply except the reference number . Anyone here whose application already completed 12 weeks?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

TOPGUN said:


> I have just filed EOI for 190 (Victoria) as database Admin do i need to file an application for nomination as well. If yes how?




You will have to wait for Victoria to reach out to you with “Invite to Apply for Victorian Nomination”. If you file application beforehand, you may risk a rejection and unnecessary delay.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

combatant said:


> What is your DOE ?


I have submitted my EOI on 30th Nov, 2017 under software engineer.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation. So here goes

I applied the EOI in April 2017. I have been in Melbourne for the last 9 months on 457. I applied for an invite directly from live in victoria website (457 pathway) in September and got an invite last Monday.
My job code is ICT BA and I have paid the fees + applied for the grant with as many documents I could muster. 

My timelines 

Job code - 261111
EOI - April 2017
PTE - 20 points
Age - 30 points
Qualification - 15 points
Experience - 0 points ( have 6+ years of exp but 4 years were deducted by ACS)

Invite - 20th Nov 2017
Grant application - 25th Nov 2017
Grant - :fingerscrossed:

Do let me know if i can be of any help with any queries.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

AA1988 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply. I had written a letter letting the state of Victoria know why i want to migrate there,don't know if that is you meant by commitment letter. I officially applied on the 8th of October and the state replied with the official reference number saying it needs 12 weeks and that we should not contact them before that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi buddy! Just FYI, a friend applied on 13th of September and got the invitation today (the last day of the 12 week period).

I hope you’d hear from them soon isA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Approximately how many days does Victoria take to send a Pre-invite under the Subclass 190? I mean the number of days between the DOE for the EOI and the receiving of the email from Victoria to submit a nomination application?


----------



## mayureshbhr (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Abhijeet,

I submitted my EOI on 6th October for ICT BA (261111) for 189 or 190 with a score of 65+5 and yet no reply 

Any chances of getting invitation? Can you tell me how much time it gonna take for this score based on your analysis?

Your help is highly appreciated



Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was in hibernation mode for last few weeks in expat forum and hence haven't updated my situation. So here goes
> 
> ...


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

What is my chance of getting VIC SS? Occupation and point breakdown in my signature. Thanks.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Can you please help me to understand if I should file two different EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190(VIC) or should I file only one EOI?

Additionally, what are the chances of getting an invitation from VIC with 60+5(SS)?

Regards
GK


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

G.K said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please help me to understand if I should file two different EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190(VIC) or should I file only one EOI?
> 
> ...



File separate EOIs and in case of state nomination, nobody can tell you what is your chance of getting invite as far as i know.


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

I received pre-invite from Victoria today, so I have NSW and VIC. Is it possible to apply for both? I have preference for NSW but what if they take time for nomination approval or reject it altogether, so thinking of applying to both.
I hope this should be fine and it won't be regarded as non-commitment to a particular state.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

gilig said:


> I received pre-invite from Victoria today, so I have NSW and VIC. Is it possible to apply for both? I have preference for NSW but what if they take time for nomination approval or reject it altogether, so thinking of applying to both.
> I hope this should be fine and it won't be regarded as non-commitment to a particular state.


Dear Gilig,

What was the DOE of your EOI to Victoria? Also, how many points do you have for the 190?


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

DOE: 30th Nov
Points: 70 (Age: 25, Edu: 15 , Exp: 15 , Language: 10 , SS : 5)
Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

KaranH said:


> Any chances of getting invites for 261111(ICT BA) with 75(70+5) points for Victoria this year ?


Hey KaranH,

Did you get the pre-invite from Victoria? How many days did it take from the DOE till the pre-invite?

I have 70 +5 points with a DOE of Dec 6, 2017 for 190 Victoria. My occupation is 261111. I'm wondering how much time they take for the pre-invite. 

Jasim


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> I lodged my application on 1st Jul for ICT BA role. I know its very recent however was curious whether any applicant has been blessed by Victoria so far under Non 457 transition stream.
> 
> How about you Kunal?


Dear Meavin,


Did you get the pre-invite from Victoria? How many days did it take from the DOE till the pre-invite?

I have 70 +5 points with a DOE of Dec 6, 2017 for 190 Victoria. My occupation is 261111. I'm wondering how much time they take for the pre-invite. 

Jasim


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

gilig said:


> I received pre-invite from Victoria today, so I have NSW and VIC. Is it possible to apply for both? I have preference for NSW but what if they take time for nomination approval or reject it altogether, so thinking of applying to both.
> I hope this should be fine and it won't be regarded as non-commitment to a particular state.


I suggest u choose one of them.. I also received Pre-Inv from both, but i accepted Victoria. 

I am not sure if VIC or NSW will be happy if u choose both, as they feel that important 5 points of nomination is valuable and person should have a clear mind set or else they may feel cheated. Even if they ignore it and u get nomination from both (a hypothetical case), they send one copy to DIAC for future CO ref. ... CO might also question ur intention as u will received 2 different set of files from 2 diff province. So it might jeopardize ur case.

One more important fact is, Vic takes complete 12 weeks to nominate or decline ur application.. so u will get reply on the last working day of 12th weeks therefore patience is key.... even in my case i received on the last day. I am not sure about NSW, but it seems the same trend.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I received invitation from Victoria today for jobcode 261112. It took 3 weeks. My timelines are:

189 EOI - 70 points - 1/11/2017
190 Victoria EOI - 70+5 points - 6/11/2017
Victoria pre-invite - 6/11/2017
Submitted form for Victoria nomination - 16/11/2017
190 Victoria invitation - 8/12/2017

If someone has summarize list of all the documents required for visa application, please help.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

+Hi gilig ,

Congrats for getting the invite.
How much time does it took for you to get Victoria nomination from the date you filled EOI?

Thanks,
Nishant



gilig said:


> DOE: 30th Nov
> Points: 70 (Age: 25, Edu: 15 , Exp: 15 , Language: 10 , SS : 5)
> Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi,
I submitted my EOI on 5th December for 190 Victoria ans NSW, my job code is 261313. Anyone can guide me how much time Vic will take for invitiation.

Thanks


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm glad to say that I received my Visa 190 State nomination invite on the 6th of December  Waited 7 weeks for it. I'll be submitting everything this weekend for the actual visa


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

combatant said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my EOI on 5th December for 190 Victoria ans NSW, my job code is 261313. Anyone can guide me how much time Vic will take for invitiation.
> 
> Thanks



Bro, you and me are on the same boat. Do let me know about vic and nsw if you get any news. 

Please update your signature like mine so that we would know your standing. Thanks


----------



## Neha Grover (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Guys .. Need your suggestion

I had got my ACS done when I was having 3.7 years of experience and had applied for Victoria state sponsorship which was rejected by them. I'm planning to apply again and now the scenario is that my professional experience is increased to 5+ years but with the same company.

Can anyone please let me know If I need to get the ACS done again to claim 5 extra points or can I use the one which I have with 3+ years of experience and just show a new statutory declaration with experience updated in that?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Neha Grover said:


> Hi Guys .. Need your suggestion
> 
> I had got my ACS done when I was having 3.7 years of experience and had applied for Victoria state sponsorship which was rejected by them. I'm planning to apply again and now the scenario is that my professional experience is increased to 5+ years but with the same company.
> 
> ...


You don't have to refile the ACS provided you remain in the same company, designation and location. Importantly, ACS result expires after 24 months, if that is the case, you have to file the ACS again.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

My agent told me that 190 for Victoria is now closed till jan 2018. so he had not submitted the EOI . is it correct info, Please guide me guys


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

ankititp said:


> My agent told me that 190 for Victoria is now closed till jan 2018. so he had not submitted the EOI . is it correct info, Please guide me guys


Boss daily one or the other is getting pre-invites...pls stop believing in agents


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> I'm glad to say that I received my Visa 190 State nomination invite on the 6th of December  Waited 7 weeks for it. I'll be submitting everything this weekend for the actual visa


Congratulations on receiving your State nomination.

I have a question , in your signature you have written 'NA' for Victoria Pre- invite.
Because of a job offer.

Can you please explain , If I have a job offer than I don't need to submit EOI first? 

or should i first apply directly for VIC state sponsorship?

Or both have to be done simultaneously EOI and state sponsorship?


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

ankititp said:


> My agent told me that 190 for Victoria is now closed till jan 2018. so he had not submitted the EOI . is it correct info, Please guide me guys


What is your ANZSCO code ?
It is closed for certain professions only like engineering and building occupations, until 12th Jan 2018.

Check their website.

Liveinvictoria website says : 

Applications for engineering and building occupations will be temporarily closed from 16 October 2017 to 12 January 2018. Applicants who hold an offer of employment in Victoria in their nominated occupation or meet the streamlined PhD or 457 pathways are not affected by this closure and may apply for these engineering and building occupations during this time. See the News section for more information.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

RenVilo said:


> I'm glad to say that I received my Visa 190 State nomination invite on the 6th of December
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

shunamite said:


> What is your ANZSCO code ?
> It is closed for certain professions only like engineering and building occupations, until 12th Jan 2018.
> 
> Check their website.
> ...


261313is the code .


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Bro, you and me are on the same boat. Do let me know about vic and nsw if you get any news.
> 
> Please update your signature like mine so that we would know your standing. Thanks


Does VIC 190 EOI can be submitted today or it is closed for software engineer


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

ankititp said:


> 261313is the code .


I guess that for my ANZSCO Code: 261313 - Software Engineer it is closed . agent told me mislead info


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

263111 with 70 +5(ss) /75 applying for VIC nomination, whats the waiting period?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

ankititp said:


> I guess that for my ANZSCO Code: 261313 - Software Engineer it is closed . agent told me mislead info



what are you saying ? 
Software engineer 261313 is closed ? or agent is misleading you ?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> what are you saying ?
> Software engineer 261313 is closed ? or agent is misleading you ?


I am saying agent mislead me


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> 263111 with 70 +5(ss) /75 applying for VIC nomination, whats the waiting period?


Check this site for the trends: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Cheers!


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> +Hi gilig ,
> 
> Congrats for getting the invite.
> How much time does it took for you to get Victoria nomination from the date you filled EOI?
> ...


It required 8 days.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

combatant said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my EOI on 5th December for 190 Victoria ans NSW, my job code is 261313. Anyone can guide me how much time Vic will take for invitiation.
> 
> Thanks


Have u got any invite?


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Has any one got an invitation for 261314 software tester yet from vic


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi,

My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI? 
My points are going to remain same. Will it change my DOE?
Thanks.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

AA1988 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply. I had written a letter letting the state of Victoria know why i want to migrate there,don't know if that is you meant by commitment letter. I officially applied on the 8th of October and the state replied with the official reference number saying it needs 12 weeks and that we should not contact them before that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi buddy! Have you gotten any response from Vic regarding your nomination?
Please keep me updated if possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

What are the trends of inviting 261312 developer programmers by Vic or NSW currently? I have submitted my EOI with (60 +5) under 261312 for both NSW and VIC and I know I won't receive any invite with this score. However, my score will increase by 5 points in 2018 as a result of increase in employment duration? Do I have any chances of invitation in 2018 with 70 (65 + 5) points from Vic or NSW? I mean what are the trends currently and will this trend continue in 2018 as well after July 2018?

My break down
Age 30
Edu 15
Ex currently 5 but in 2018 it will become 10
IELTS 10
SS 5

Total in 2018 are 70


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Hello everyone, I am creating this thread for those who aspire to be nominated by Victoria state.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Have you received your Visa?


----------



## vish2065 (Dec 5, 2017)

*Reg 457 strramlined*

Hi All,

I have recently applied for 190 visa nomination directly with 17 months experience of working under Victorian employer. I am on 457 visa. 
I have got the acknowledgment yesterday saying processing may take upto 12 weeks. I am confused as for current 457 visa holders working in victoria processing time should be 2 weeks. Is it because ACS deducted 4 years from my total 4.7 years of experience for the nominated occupation which is Software Engineer.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As far as I know, Processing time is same irrespective of whether or not you have a job offer or working in VIC. 

The only advantage of having a 457 Visa is that you do not have to wait for Visa Nomination invite from VIC and directly apply on their website. That itself saves a minimum of 2 weeks of your time.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> As far as I know, Processing time is same irrespective of whether or not you have a job offer or working in VIC.
> 
> The only advantage of having a 457 Visa is that you do not have to wait for Visa Nomination invite from VIC and directly apply on their website. That itself saves a minimum of 2 weeks of your time.


Wonder why you went with VIC ? With 75 you would have got the 189 itself..any reasons ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Wonder why you went with VIC ? With 75 you would have got the 189 itself..any reasons ?




My skill code is not present on 189 Visa Occupation list.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Ram2409 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why you went with VIC ? With 75 you would have got the 189 itself..any reasons ?
> ...



Hi
I have a valid 457 with me now.. but I was working at WA state with it
As per what you mentioned
Can I directly apply for 190 for vic with this??


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Hi
> I have a valid 457 with me now.. but I was working at WA state with it
> As per what you mentioned
> Can I directly apply for 190 for vic with this??


Where you work right now is not relevant. 
But, whether you have an Employment Offer from VIC is what matters to them. 

So, as soon as you have one, you can go ahead and lodge an application with them.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Vincyf1,

I am having a question regarding IMMI account. Last week my NSW nomination is approved and 'Apply Visa' button is now visible on my EOI. 

My question is, I'm already having an IMMI account even before i received the ITA. Now when i will click on the 'Apply Visa' button will that ask me to create a new IMMI account or my existing account will be used. And in case it asks for a new IMMI account what will happen to my old account since i have created that account with my primary email id.

Please help.

Thanks,
Nishant



vincyf1 said:


> Where you work right now is not relevant.
> But, whether you have an Employment Offer from VIC is what matters to them.
> 
> So, as soon as you have one, you can go ahead and lodge an application with them.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Vincyf1,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should be able to login to your existing account buddy. It gives you that option.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

i have already logged an EOI with 189 category , how can i logged a different EOI for 190 , so i need to create a new account i.e. new EOI all together or i can update my existing EOI and is there any option of selection a checkbox for 190 , i saw that check box when i was registering for 189 category , Please help


----------



## ramyt (Nov 30, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> One more important fact is, Vic takes complete 12 weeks to nominate or decline ur application.. so u will get reply on the last working day of 12th weeks therefore patience is key.... even in my case i received on the last day. I am not sure about NSW, but it seems the same trend.



Hi, 
I’ve submitted my EOI through an agent for VIC nomination on September 20th and until today I have not received any statuses accept or reject 
I’m applying for ICT Project Manager with 55+5 for visa sc190
According to the fact you stated I should have received any response by now, correct?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

ramyt said:


> Hi,
> I’ve submitted my EOI through an agent for VIC nomination on September 20th and until today I have not received any statuses accept or reject
> I’m applying for ICT Project Manager with 55+5 for visa sc190
> According to the fact you stated I should have received any response by now, correct?
> ...


What what are the chances of getting invite from Victoria? 

Please see below my current score.

My current points


Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points


Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65


Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65


NSW Invite received: NA

NSW Invite submitted: NA

NSW Nomination: NA


Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Lodged: NA

Vetassess outcome: NA


Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> What what are the chances of getting invite from Victoria?
> 
> Please see below my current score.
> 
> ...




State nomination invites cannot be predicted. You would have to just wait for it. There is no way of knowing when they would send.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ramyt said:


> Hi,
> I’ve submitted my EOI through an agent for VIC nomination on September 20th and until today I have not received any statuses accept or reject
> I’m applying for ICT Project Manager with 55+5 for visa sc190
> According to the fact you stated I should have received any response by now, correct?
> ...




There is no timeline for receiving invite for state nomination. I have seen someone receive it after a year as well. I have also seen someone receiving in just one day. So, VIC first chooses those with higher points. You could try to improve points instead of just waiting for invite? This will make VIC pick your profile sooner.


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

rvohra1988 said:


> What what are the chances of getting invite from Victoria?
> 
> Please see below my current score.
> 
> ...



Hi rvohra1988,

I am on the same boat as you. I have submitted my EOI for Software Tester for Victoria on 29th September 2017 with 65 points and have not received any reply yet. 

As per my agent, the cutoff points for VIC are increased from 65 to 75 in December, so I will need to increase my points somehow to get the VIC invite faster. He also told me that currently there is Christmas shutdown in Australia and new invites may come from 5th Jan 2018.

Let me know, if you get invite.


----------



## gayathriRkl (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi I received invite from Victoria to apply for Victorian Nomination. I checked liveinVictoria website to submit online application . System is asking me to upload employment offer or offer of contract in Victoria. However, I dont have job offer /offer of contract . Please advise how to proceed if anybody has information.

EOI -for Analyst Programmer -261311 with 70 points on december 28th 2017.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Has any one got an invitation for 261314 software tester yet from vic


No .. No one has got it yet.. It's giving no hope.. By the way,, Are you from Maveric?


----------



## nvnpunia (Mar 21, 2017)

gayathriRkl said:


> Hi I received invite from Victoria to apply for Victorian Nomination. I checked liveinVictoria website to submit online application . System is asking me to upload employment offer or offer of contract in Victoria. However, I dont have job offer /offer of contract . Please advise how to proceed if anybody has information.
> 
> EOI -for Analyst Programmer -261311 with 70 points on december 28th 2017.


Hi,

Can you share your timeline I.e.

EOI date, pre invite date and the points with and without state sponsorship.

Thanks,



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

gayathriRkl said:


> Hi I received invite from Victoria to apply for Victorian Nomination. I checked liveinVictoria website to submit online application . System is asking me to upload employment offer or offer of contract in Victoria. However, I dont have job offer /offer of contract . Please advise how to proceed if anybody has information.
> 
> EOI -for Analyst Programmer -261311 with 70 points on december 28th 2017.




Is it asking for documents after filling up the application online or before that? If it’s not mandatory field you could skip that.


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help me to understand the process & procedures to get Victoria State Sponsorship Visa (190)?

Age: 30 points
Degree : 15
Exp: 10 points
PTE-A: S-63, W- 67, L- 66, R-58 // Overall - 63

I have 55 points at the moment. If I get state sponsorship visa (190), 5 points will be added to meet the requirement of 60 points. 

Regards,
Prabakar T


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

prabu.23287 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With 60 points you would be eligible to get the invite however, the chances of getting it is very very rare. You should look at increasing your PTE score to get 20 points so that you have a good chance.


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Vincy,

I have 65 plus 5= 70 points. Submitted EOI on 8th nov. What are the chances with 70 points?


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi
What happens when you get rejected for state invitation (commitment letter)
Can you apply for the state again or is their a waiting period, in my skillselect I still see the pre invite under contact's

Please advice
Thanks


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Is it asking for documents after filling up the application online or before that? If it’s not mandatory field you could skip that.


hey i know this question is irrelevant to this thread, but can you please let me know what u have done to get PTE 79 plus , specially in Writing? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Hi
> What happens when you get rejected for state invitation (commitment letter)
> Can you apply for the state again or is their a waiting period, in my skillselect I still see the pre invite under contact's
> 
> ...


What you mean by "in skillselect you still see preinvite under contacts" ? you mean the correspondence within skillselect ? 
When is the preinvite received ?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Victoria has recently nominated me. I am about to complete the pre-invite procedures. Since I have given reference letters to prove my work experience, do I need to alert my friends who have endorsed me. My question is can they expect calls from Victoria during the pre-invite processing?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Is it asking for documents after filling up the application online or before that? If it’s not mandatory field you could skip that.


Dear Vincyf1,

Once you get the nomination from a state, do you still have to wait for the next round of invitations by DIBP and meet the cutoff points requirement? Or the nomination allows us to skip the invitation round and be able to apply for visa?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Dear Vincyf1,
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get the nomination from a state, do you still have to wait for the next round of invitations by DIBP and meet the cutoff points requirement? Or the nomination allows us to skip the invitation round and be able to apply for visa?




State Nomination doesn’t require you to wait for DIBP Invitation. State inform DIBP and then they send it as soon as state has approved your application.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Victoria has recently nominated me. I am about to complete the pre-invite procedures. Since I have given reference letters to prove my work experience, do I need to alert my friends who have endorsed me. My question is can they expect calls from Victoria during the pre-invite processing?
> 
> ...




I don’t think they do verification during Pre-Invite. My references did not get any calls. I think this is done by DIBP after visa lodgement.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Vincyf1,
> ...


Ok thanks a lot Vincyf1


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ankititp said:


> hey i know this question is irrelevant to this thread, but can you please let me know what u have done to get PTE 79 plus , specially in Writing? Thanks in advance




Check the link below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6978-pte-tips-i-prepared.html#/topics/1326978


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Victoria has recently nominated me. I am about to complete the pre-invite procedures. Since I have given reference letters to prove my work experience, do I need to alert my friends who have endorsed me. My question is can they expect calls from Victoria during the pre-invite processing?
> 
> ...


Congrats. your points and ANZSCODE, DOE ? There is a whatsapp group for VIC, you may want to join to gain more updates/discussions/inputs from the group and as well share yours. PM me your number

Ram


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

thanks a lot


----------



## nvnpunia (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi All,

Please guide regarding the whole process for 190.

One should submit the EOI first with state nomination.
The person will get Pre-invite, with a 14 Days submission timeline.
Then comes the invite to apply for Visa at DIBP site.

My question is, in the invitation round does an applicant receive pre-invite to revert in 14 Days or it's the next step i.e. invite to apply for Visa at DIBP?

And does this pre-invite means confirmation of receiving Visa invite?

And finally, what are the normal timelines of all these steps.

Thanks,



Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

*Invite after pre invite*

Hey guys , i have received a pre-invite from victoria.

My question is ... does my points has still any significance in state sponsership approval or i shall simply stay quite and wait for their usual turnaround time.

i am asking this because i can have more points with my spouse assessment.

Thanks in advance !!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

nvnpunia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please guide regarding the whole process for 190.
> 
> ...


Pre-invite has no timelines


----------



## nvnpunia (Mar 21, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> Pre-invite has no timelines


What about ... From pre-invite to invite.

How much time does it take to get full invite from pre-invite.

Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

nvnpunia said:


> What about ... From pre-invite to invite.
> 
> How much time does it take to get full invite from pre-invite.
> 
> ...


Vic has SLA of 12 weeks but usually it comes between 20 days to 60 days.
But question is still open do they look upon points to take decision for put on hold/reject or select??
Or its like that if they sent pre-invite then invite is definite to come.:rain:


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> Vic has SLA of 12 weeks but usually it comes between 20 days to 60 days.
> But question is still open do they look upon points to take decision for put on hold/reject or select??
> Or its like that if they sent pre-invite then invite is definite to come.:rain:


States definitely do reject applications even after pre-invitations. DIBP can reject even after state nomination. Nothing is given for granted in the world of immigration!


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> States definitely do reject applications even after pre-invitations. DIBP can reject even after state nomination. Nothing is given for granted in the world of immigration!


I believe they can reject only when information provide is misleading or contradicting.
they usually provide reasons for rejection but i havn't found any rejections without reasons.
please let me know if you heard of any reason which is unexpected.


----------



## gayathriRkl (Feb 13, 2016)

nvnpunia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share your timeline I.e.
> 
> ...


EOI date-28/12/2017
VIC preinvite date-02/01/2018
point without SS-70
Point with SS-75


----------



## gayathriRkl (Feb 13, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Is it asking for documents after filling up the application online or before that? If it’s not mandatory field you could skip that.


Documents need to be attached while submitting online application form. 

I skipped and tried submitting it last night .However, system is showing error saying that "Error in uploading documents. Please try again " and the online application form that I submitted is gone. Can you please tell what is the format (PDF,doc) that I need to upload while submitting online application form after receiving invitation to apply for victoria state nomination ?


----------



## Nanduk (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello All,

I have submitted EOI for 189 & 190 ( VIC) . Any idea on probability to get invitation for VIC this year.

Occupation : Systems Analyst - 261112
Age - 25
English - PTE - 10
Education - 15
Australia work Experience ( AU) - 5
Overseas experience - 10 
189 - DOE - June 10 2017
190 (VIC) - Jan 4 2018


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Could you please answer my below queries.

1. Till how long the PCC is valid. I have already got my UK PCC (done on 14th Aug 2017) and India PCC(done on 14 sep 2017). Is it valid for a year or 6 months
2. Can i get the medicals done as i am expecting invitation this month??
3. Do I need to create immiaccount now itself? If so, how can i assign my EOI to this immiaccount?

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## Nanduk (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi,

this is regarding PCC requirements :
I am from Inida. I have stayed in USA for 11 months ( 6 Months in 1 year & 5 months in another year )
1.5 years in Australia and currently living in Canada since 6 Months.

Please advise if i need to get PCC from all these 4 countries ?


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> With 60 points you would be eligible to get the invite however, the chances of getting it is very very rare. You should look at increasing your PTE score to get 20 points so that you have a good chance.


Thank you for the reply


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

gayathriRkl said:


> Documents need to be attached while submitting online application form.
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped and tried submitting it last night .However, system is showing error saying that "Error in uploading documents. Please try again " and the online application form that I submitted is gone. Can you please tell what is the format (PDF,doc) that I need to upload while submitting online application form after receiving invitation to apply for victoria state nomination ?




I would recommend sending an email to the DIBP Technical team with screenshot of Error.


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
im planning to submit following documents:

Primary Applicant (My Husband):
1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. EA skill assessment
5. Educational Docs
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. Statutory Declaration form( what is this?)
b. IT returns for all years
c. Employment Certificate on company letter head
d. Payslips
e. Company Id card
7. PCC (India, USA, Aus)
8. Form80
9. Form1221
10. Passport size Photo
11. Marriage Certificate
12. Resume


Partner(Myself) :

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. Educational Docs
4. PCC (India, Aus)
5. Form80
6. Form1221
7. Passport size Photo
8.Functional Engish proof(what is eligible)

Relationship proof docs(Marriage is more than a year):

1. Marriage certifiate
2. Passport last pages with each others name in passports as spouse

I have couple of questions:
1. What is this Statutory document? Is it compulsory for both me and my husband? I ahve already downloaded it but dont know about is it compulsory or not?
2. What should I submit as proof of my functional english ? As I have finished 1.5 year in study in Aus n doing my last sem, unofficial transcript is fine? I have also done ELICOS in Aus so should I inlcude that too?
3.My IELTS date was 17 jan 2015. My score was 5.5 band overall(no band less than 5). So with 3 years validity, if I submit it before 17 Jan-2018 then will it be valid?
4.I watched couple videos about 190 application procedure which was for single applicant. How to upload spouse documents in Immiaccount? would it be with my husbands account or separate account?
5.Is it compulsory to upload all the documents with one sitting I mean when you do application? or i can first completed application only and then submit documents later as I might be missing some documents? How many days I have to submit documents after submitting application?
6.Is it ok to do medical after appliying for visa?
Please let me know If im missing any documents as I am planing to apply on this weekend.
By following this forum I have found that the members have wealth of knowledge when it comes to Immigration related queries so I am quite confident about getting informative response.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have received a pre-invite from Victoria to apply for VISA 190 on 2nd Jan 2017. I have appointed a migration agent to help me with this. My concern is that my agent has not received an email from Vic as such but then they have received an email from skill select saying that " Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect mailbox account". I had a chance to check to skill select inbox and it says "Invitation to apply for Visa Nomination". Is there anything to worry about this.


I have 70 points including state nomination under the job category ICT security specialist.

Age 27 30 Points
PTE Superior 20 Points
Edu Engineer 15 points
SS 5 Points
Experience 3 Years 5 months after ACS deduction 1 year 5 months
No standing job offers from Australian Employers

What are the documents to be uploaded to get my pre invite approved.

Somone please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received a pre-invite from Victoria to apply for VISA 190 on 2nd Jan 2017. I have appointed a migration agent to help me with this. My concern is that my agent has not received an email from Vic as such but then they have received an email from skill select saying that " Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect mailbox account". I had a chance to check to skill select inbox and it says "Invitation to apply for Visa Nomination". Is there anything to worry about this.
> 
> ...



When did you applied for state sponsorship?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received a pre-invite from Victoria to apply for VISA 190 on 2nd Jan 2017. I have appointed a migration agent to help me with this. My concern is that my agent has not received an email from Vic as such but then they have received an email from skill select saying that " Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect mailbox account". I had a chance to check to skill select inbox and it says "Invitation to apply for Visa Nomination". Is there anything to worry about this.
> 
> ...


Email from skillselect is correct and that's how you get the pre-invite. Inside skillselect correspondence will be there.
CV, ACS result, PTE score need to be uploaded along with the nomination form.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

In experience section we should add all experience or only approved by acs after deduction?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> When did you applied for state sponsorship?


Dec 13th 2017


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> vardanlane said:
> 
> 
> > When did you applied for state sponsorship?
> ...


Great buddy. All the best. 

Applied on 29th September, still waiting


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Dec 13th 2017


in the experience section what did you put 1.5 years or 3.5 years of experience


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> in the experience section what did you put 1.5 years or 3.5 years of experience


ACS outcome shows 1 year 5 months. My agent does it for me.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> ACS outcome shows 1 year 5 months. My agent does it for me.


Why i am asking this because as per victoria site it requires minimum of acs approved 3 years experience i am wondering how did you got sponsorship if your agent has put 3.5 years this can lead to further problems when they will ask you to prove your claims , just double check this buddy


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> Why i am asking this because as per victoria site it requires minimum of acs approved 3 years experience i am wondering how did you got sponsorship if your agent has put 3.5 years this can lead to further problems when they will ask you to prove your claims , just double check this buddy


ACS validation is for points and for state it's full Experience..as long as we show proof for that it's ok.
This is my view

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Is it compulsory to include Statutory Declaration form in 190 application? I am going to submit my skilled experience documents for job in australia for wich I have claimed 5 points. Please advise as I am planning to launch my application this weekend.


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> Why i am asking this because as per victoria site it requires minimum of acs approved 3 years experience i am wondering how did you got sponsorship if your agent has put 3.5 years this can lead to further problems when they will ask you to prove your claims , just double check this buddy



For Vic minimum exp required is 3 years ( this should be ACS assessed not actual)


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> For Vic minimum exp required is 3 years ( this should be ACS assessed not actual)


Hi,

VIC website says "262112	ICT Security Specialist	7.0 in each band	Three years"

3 years, and there is no mention of ACS deduction. 

What is your take on this?

Thanks


----------



## dgr8swati (Apr 11, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received a pre-invite from Victoria to apply for VISA 190 on 2nd Jan 2017. I have appointed a migration agent to help me with this. My concern is that my agent has not received an email from Vic as such but then they have received an email from skill select saying that " Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect mailbox account". I had a chance to check to skill select inbox and it says "Invitation to apply for Visa Nomination". Is there anything to worry about this.
> 
> ...



Congratulations.
I guess documents you need are those submitted in Skill Select. Apart from this, you should also prepare Resume. A resume is quite effective in case of Victoria. Someone told me that they have a technical panel which match your skill set with those in the Victorian job market. An approves pre-invite only if there are enough job for your skill set.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> Why i am asking this because as per victoria site it requires minimum of acs approved 3 years experience i am wondering how did you got sponsorship if your agent has put 3.5 years this can lead to further problems when they will ask you to prove your claims , just double check this buddy


Brother, i don't have any work ex-points to claim. Do you mean to say that someone has to have at least 5 years (After deduction 3 years) of experience to get an invitation from Victoria. i have no clues.

Thanks


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> VIC website says "262112	ICT Security Specialist	7.0 in each band	Three years"
> 
> ...


All experience they mentioned is what assessed by ACS only. If your ACS experience is less then mentioned for respective profile requirement they wont entertain your file irrespective you have higher points.
So basically you must have atlease 5years of experience if education and experience is relevant
or 
7 years of experience if education and experience is irrelevant.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> All experience they mentioned is what assessed by ACS only. If your ACS experience is less then mentioned for respective profile requirement they wont entertain your file irrespective you have higher points.
> So basically you must have atlease 5years of experience if education and experience is relevant
> or
> 7 years of experience if education and experience is irrelevant.


Hi,

I am a computer science engineer and i have just 3.5 years of overall experience. After ACS deduction 1.5 Years and a total of 70 points including SS.

I am clueless about your point. Can you please explain again?

Thanks


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a computer science engineer and i have just 3.5 years of overall experience. After ACS deduction 1.5 Years and a total of 70 points including SS.
> 
> ...



Vic required atleast 3 years exp. after ACS deduction.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> All experience they mentioned is what assessed by ACS only. If your ACS experience is less then mentioned for respective profile requirement they wont entertain your file irrespective you have higher points.
> So basically you must have atlease 5years of experience if education and experience is relevant
> or
> 7 years of experience if education and experience is irrelevant.


If that is the case why did they invite me brother. My points break up clearly says that

Years of experience in a
Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the
last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 1 Year and less than 3
Years
0 Points.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> If that is the case why did they invite me brother. My points break up clearly says that
> 
> Years of experience in a
> Nominated Occupation
> ...


Rules changed after july 2017. again it varies occupation to occupation.
for ICT it is 3 years for most.


----------



## dgr8swati (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I submitted my EOI for Australian 190 Visa type category in which I claimed 65 points. Out of which 10 points, I got for work experience. I accidentally filled my entire work experience ( as it asked for entire work history for past 10 years) right from 1st day till date (date of submitting EOI) and marked all Jobs as RELEVANT (which technically is). Thus I got 10 points for this.

However, ACS has deducted initial 2 years. So this 2 years initial work experience, ai forgot to mark as irrelevant.

I have now got the invitation to apply for visa So cannot change my EOI.

BUT I calculated that EVEN AFTER REDUCING INITIAL 2 YEARS, my work experience ( till the date of submitting EOI) is still giving me 10 points. I have tested this by creating a sample EOI in skillselect and this time I marked initial 2 years as IRRELEVANT.

So My points remain same as 65 which I claimed.

How should i rectify this error??


Thanks,
Swati


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> Rules changed after july 2017. again it varies occupation to occupation.
> for ICT it is 3 years for most.


Brother,

just curious to know, are you a migration agent or something.

My agent is cent percent sure on this.

From where did you get this information. It would be really great if you could pass on the link.

Thanks


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Brother, i don't have any work ex-points to claim. Do you mean to say that someone has to have at least 5 years (After deduction 3 years) of experience to get an invitation from Victoria. i have no clues.
> 
> Thanks


please check with your agent what he has put in experience section 3.5 or 1.5 
if he has put 3.5 then it is wrong , you will not be able to prove it and hence they will reject the application , and if he has put 1.5 then your case is exceptional may be you are lucky , then you can proceed , but as of i know only acs approved experience can be claimed , please check it now only for any further problem.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Brother,
> 
> just curious to know, are you a migration agent or something.
> 
> ...


why we are saying this is because , ultimately your file will be assessed by DIBP and at that point it will be wrong claim of points and DIBP clearly says only include which is approved by ACS


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI with 75 pts Jan 2nd. 
Any idea how long it usually takes for 261312 category to get invite, I have 5 years of experience as per ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 75 pts Jan 2nd.
> Any idea how long it usually takes for 261312 category to get invite, I have 5 years of experience as per ACS.


A couple of months back you would have got an invite in the immediate next round with 75 points without any doubt 

But these are uncertain times.
Skillselect is reducing the number of invitations drastically per round

Still all said and done with 75 points you should get the invite in a couple of rounds if not next

I am presuming you have 75 points under 189 and you have submitted the EOI also under the same class
Cheers


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> why we are saying this is because, ultimately your file will be assessed by DIBP and at that point it will be wrong claim of points and DIBP clearly says only include which is approved by ACS


I completely understand your point. My agent is in the process of filling the online application. I am yet to submit my resume.

Do you really think VIC will initiate a blind invite to a guy like me?

My agent says that there is a box to key in the overall experience. What if I key in 1.5 years and submit a resume that portrays an experience of 3.5 years.

I don't have any work ex-points to claim. Let me ask you one more thing if I get through with this pre-invite stage, do I need to submit my work ex-related documents to DIBP case officer as I am not claiming anything.?

Thanks


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> I completely understand your point. My agent is in the process of filling the online application. I am yet to submit my resume.
> 
> Do you really think VIC will initiate a blind invite to a guy like me?
> 
> ...


----------



## menap (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi guys,
I wanna applied to visa 190 of Victoria. 
my point is 65. and my English qualification is competent. and my major is ICT Security Specialist. 
I was wondering to know, because my English is competent, do i have any chance for this visa?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

menap said:


> Hi guys,
> I wanna applied to visa 190 of Victoria.
> my point is 65. and my English qualification is competent. and my major is ICT Security Specialist.
> I was wondering to know, because my English is competent, do i have any chance for this visa?
> ...


From what I have hear, VIC does not give too much emphasis on English as compared to NSW
VIC takes a much broader look at your entire CV

This is my personal opinion..I have no evidence for the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> jay3545 said:
> 
> 
> > I completely understand your point. My agent is in the process of filling the online application. I am yet to submit my resume.
> ...


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> I completely understand your point. My agent is in the process of filling the online application. I am yet to submit my resume.
> 
> Do you really think VIC will initiate a blind invite to a guy like me?
> 
> ...


Buddy nut shell i want to request you not to key in 3.5 to get a pre invite if he has done that then it it wrong if he has key in 1.5 then it is ok there is no concept of overall experience and all . This is just acs approved experience that yoi key in eoi which goes further for any point calculation when you will go further your application may be rejected due to false info


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey what are the chances with Systems Analyst 261112 with 75 points for SS?

I have around 6.5 years experience approved by ACS from the 10 they considered for assessment.
20 in English


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey what are the chances with Systems Analyst 261112 with 75 points for SS?
> 
> I have around 6.5 years experience approved by ACS from the 10 they considered for assessment.
> 20 in English


Dude....you are the one they are looking for.....jokes apart, 75 with PTE 20 should be an easy pick for NSW... although we can't predict when it can happen...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what are the chances with Systems Analyst 261112 with 75 points for SS?
> ...


Hehe . If that was the case I am in good place. Wishing all the best of luck to everyone here.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi All

Anyone recently invited for Victoria for software engineer with English IELTS 7 or PTE 20 points??

Thanks
Hebbar


----------



## optionspunjab (Jan 6, 2018)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Victoria State Nomination form. But I made small mistake of incorrect State in Australia for my address and in PTE score report I updated 76 in Speaking for 76 in writing.
> 
> ...


yes u must


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

Guys... Can anybody suggest my chances of invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> Guys... Can anybody suggest my chances of invite?


No one can predict if you will be sponsored or not

State sponsorship do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline as in 189

The entire process is shrouded in mystery and is not in the public domain

You have submitted the EOI and now you have no option but to wait and hope for the best

Cheers


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello All,

I have applied EOI via an agent for 190SS VIC on 29th Sept 2017 for Software Tester code 261314 with 65 points ( 60+5). As you can see, I haven't yet received an invite even after 12 weeks. So, should I contact liveinvictoria site via email/phone ? I haven't yet applied for state sponsorship as for Victoria we can do it after receiving invite. Below is my points breakdown :

Age : 30
Education : 15
English proficiency : 10
Work Experience (approved by ACS) : 5
State sponsorship : 5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mayurc said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied EOI via an agent for 190SS VIC on 29th Sept 2017 for Software Tester code 261314 with 65 points ( 60+5). As you can see, I haven't yet received an invite even after 12 weeks. So, should I contact liveinvictoria site via email/phone ? I haven't yet applied for state sponsorship as for Victoria we can do it after receiving invite. Below is my points breakdown :
> 
> ...


Very very few software testers are invited by VIC every year
I would presume they do not even reach double digits
As NSW is not inviting them this year, the pressure to get SS from VIC would be more

The chances of getting invited are extremely low with just 60 points
People with 70- 75 points are waiting 
No one will respond or reply to your queries on this topic even if you call or email them

You should look for alternatives. This is a dead end for you for all practical purposes unless there is a miracle 

Cheers


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Very very few software testers are invited by VIC every year
> I would presume they do not even reach double digits
> As NSW is not inviting them this year, the pressure to get SS from VIC would be more
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz,

Thanks for your quick reply on this. Kindly suggest, what could be the next best step, I should take now ? Should I apply ACS for any other code ? Or give PTE-A again to get 10 more points ? Or any other step I should take ?


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

mayurc said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied EOI via an agent for 190SS VIC on 29th Sept 2017 for Software Tester code 261314 with 65 points ( 60+5). As you can see, I haven't yet received an invite even after 12 weeks. So, should I contact liveinvictoria site via email/phone ? I haven't yet applied for state sponsorship as for Victoria we can do it after receiving invite. Below is my points breakdown :
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have also submitted Eoi with ss as software tester.
60+5(ss)+5(spouse)=70.

Can you please contact me by sending me ur contact number in private as I am unable to do so,u must have restrain private message.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

mayurc said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply on this. Kindly suggest, what could be the next best step, I should take now ? Should I apply ACS for any other code ? Or give PTE-A again to get 10 more points ? Or any other step I should take ?


Hi newbienz,

Can you please tell me preinvite chances with below score.

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points

Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65

Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA

Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

rvohra1988 said:


> Hi,
> I have also submitted Eoi with ss as software tester.
> 60+5(ss)+5(spouse)=70.
> 
> ...


Hi rvohra1988, Thanks for your response. My profile says that I am a junior member and will have the private message facility after 5 posts of mine.


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

rvohra1988 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Can you please tell me preinvite chances with below score.
> 
> ...


May be try now messaging me in private if it works


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

mayurc said:


> Hi rvohra1988, Thanks for your response. My profile says that I am a junior member and will have the private message facility after 5 posts of mine.


I think u can by just sending 1 more post u already have 4.Just message me your contact number when u are authorized to send private message.

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points

Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65

Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA

Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi All

Anyone received recently invite for Victoria - software engineer having PTE - 10 marks and overall 70 or 75 points ??

Thanks


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't think so.. VIC is not giving pre invites for Software Engineer as of now.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

oh..k...Thanks.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kanupriya said:


> I don't think so.. VIC is not giving pre invites for Software Engineer as of now.


correct


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> Hi,
> I have also submitted Eoi with ss as software tester.
> 60+5(ss)+5(spouse)=70.
> 
> ...



Looks like Victoria is only inviting Software Testers who are already working in Australia... And NSW does not have an opening for Software Tester


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Can you please tell me preinvite chances with below score.
> 
> ...


Try to get PTEA 20 points
That’s all that I can advise you 

That’s the only chance that you can get sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Looks like Victoria is only inviting Software Testers who are already working in Australia... And NSW does not have an opening for Software Tester


I have seen people have got invite in past.May be in 2017 people have got invite.

Also in immitracker I have seen few people getting invite after 2 Jan 2018,also this is happening with software engineer 261313 as per immitracker.Hoping to increase the invites for both in future.

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points

Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65

Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA

Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

;13833162 said:


> Looks like Victoria is only inviting Software Testers who are already working in Australia... And NSW does not have an opening for Software Tester


Are you able to see such trends for Software Tester on any website like immitracker?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Job offer*



vincyf1 said:


> Where you work right now is not relevant.
> But, whether you have an Employment Offer from VIC is what matters to them.
> 
> So, as soon as you have one, you can go ahead and lodge an application with them.


Hello Vin,
But that job offer should be from Vic's state SOL right?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Job offer*



vincyf1 said:


> Where you work right now is not relevant.
> But, whether you have an Employment Offer from VIC is what matters to them.
> 
> So, as soon as you have one, you can go ahead and lodge an application with them.


Hello Vin,
But that job offer should be from Vic's state SOL right?

==================
ANZOCO 261313
Age 25
Exp 10
Edu 15+5
Partner 5
PTE 10
EOI 21/12/2017


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hello Vin,
> But that job offer should be from Vic's state SOL right?
> 
> ==================
> ...


Yes, I think so. 
You could confirm on this with a senior in the forum as well. 

You would be getting ACS assessment done, and I think your job also should be related to the skill and be present on SOL for VIC to get invited for 190 Visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes, I think so.
> You could confirm on this with a senior in the forum as well.
> 
> You would be getting ACS assessment done, and I think your job also should be related to the skill and be present on SOL for VIC to get invited for 190 Visa.


It’s absolutely correct 

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Experience calculation*



newbienz said:


> A couple of months back you would have got an invite in the immediate next round with 75 points without any doubt
> 
> But these are uncertain times.
> Skillselect is reducing the number of invitations drastically per round
> ...


Hello Newbie, 
I have observed that you were providing many helpful comments on lots of questions and seem to have fair idea of everything. I have also read your 2bit on PR. 

I have also one question and it's a tricky one. ACS accessed me for 7 years 11 months out of 10 years 2 month (April 2008 - March 2016) at the time of application (April 26 2016). however I continue working for same post and same office until December 2016. 

In this case, if I claim 15 for experience and show some evidence or claim 10 points will be safer? 

Kindly suggest if people here know of any similar cases and what they have done. 

With current trend, I am so lost whether I should take risk and increase points or apply for state? 

Many thanks
My details:

==========================
Age :25
Exp : 10/15
Edu : 15 + 5
Partner : 5
English : 10

EOI - 189 - 70 point on 21/12/2017
EOI NSW on 8/1/2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hello Newbie,
> I have observed that you were providing many helpful comments on lots of questions and seem to have fair idea of everything. I have also read your 2bit on PR.
> 
> I have also one question and it's a tricky one. ACS accessed me for 7 years 11 months out of 10 years 2 month (April 2008 - March 2016) at the time of application (April 26 2016). however I continue working for same post and same office until December 2016.
> ...


Can you get a reference letter from the company that your role remained unchanged from Apr 2016 to Dec 2016 period also ?

What are you doing post Dec 2016 ?

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Can you get a reference letter from the company that your role remained unchanged from Apr 2016 to Dec 2016 period also ?
> 
> What are you doing post Dec 2016 ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I got last December payclip and tax return for the year. I am current studying MIS.
If I can produce letter, do you think DIPD will accept? I can get letter from same Company ass I worked for them for more than 11 years.


Thank you for the prompt response.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*company letter*



newbienz said:


> Can you get a reference letter from the company that your role remained unchanged from Apr 2016 to Dec 2016 period also ?
> 
> What are you doing post Dec 2016 ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I got last December payclip and tax return for the year. I am current studying MIS.
If I can produce letter, do you think DIPD will accept? I can get letter from same Company ass I worked for them for more than 11 years.


Thank you for the prompt response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Yes, I got last December payclip and tax return for the year. I am current studying MIS.
> If I can produce letter, do you think DIPD will accept? I can get letter from same Company ass I worked for them for more than 11 years.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the prompt response.


The payslip and tax return will not be sufficient 

You have to get a proper reference letter which confirms that your job, designation, roles and responsibilities remained unchanged from Mar 2016 to December 2016 also and remained as was prior to Mar 2016

It should be on a letterhead of the company and signed by your manager or someone from HR with his name, designation and contact details given clearly 

If you can get that letter then I think there is no risk 
Of course in case of an verification call, they should corroborate the same

Cheers


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

Has anyone received sponsership approval from Vic in first week of Jan?

I mean are they entertaining files for candidates who are pre-invited yet??


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> Buddy nut shell i want to request you not to key in 3.5 to get a pre invite if he has done that then it it wrong if he has key in 1.5 then it is ok there is no concept of overall experience and all . This is just acs approved experience that yoi key in eoi which goes further for any point calculation when you will go further your application may be rejected due to false info


Brother, i have received an official confirmation from the VIC on this. They say "Minimum 3 years is your overall experience". VIC selects candidates based on their overall experience. In short if someone has 3 years of work ex (After ACS deduction 1 year) he/she becomes eligible to apply for VIC.

I was trying my level best to justify my pre-invite. 

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## thanhnh (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi All, Do we need 3 years experience required for the streamlined pathway from 457 to 190 VISA?, Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thanhnh said:


> Hi All, Do we need 3 years experience required for the streamlined pathway from 457 to 190 VISA?, Thanks


What is your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Brother, i have received an official confirmation from the VIC on this. They say "Minimum 3 years is your overall experience". VIC selects candidates based on their overall experience. In short if someone has 3 years of work ex (After ACS deduction 1 year) he/she becomes eligible to apply for VIC.
> 
> I was trying my level best to justify my pre-invite.
> 
> ...


That's really cool buddy , can you help me with this query , actually i have 6 years of experience as ict security specialist , but in my 190 application i have put in 4 years , as acs deducted 2 years which makes point calculation to 70 , if i will put 6 years it will become 75 , i am curious to know what is right.


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> That's really cool buddy , can you help me with this query , actually i have 6 years of experience as ict security specialist , but in my 190 application i have put in 4 years , as acs deducted 2 years which makes point calculation to 70 , if i will put 6 years it will become 75 , i am curious to know what is right.


you need to put 2(ACS assessed) not actual.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> That's really cool buddy , can you help me with this query , actually i have 6 years of experience as ict security specialist , but in my 190 application i have put in 4 years , as acs deducted 2 years which makes point calculation to 70 , if i will put 6 years it will become 75 , i am curious to know what is right.


In the EOI you can claim points for only 4 years which has been allowed by ACS
Mark these 4 year as Relevant 

Th previous 2 years also you have to enter in the EOI but mark them as non relevant 

This way your EOI will be correct in all aspects

Cheers


----------



## thanhnh (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi, It is 261313 Software Engineer. Thanks



newbienz said:


> What is your Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thanhnh said:


> Hi All, Do we need 3 years experience required for the streamlined pathway from 457 to 190 VISA?, Thanks


You need 3 years overall experience which I presume you already have because you already hold a 457 visa

You additionally need just 1 year experience in VIC in the last 3 years to qualify for the pathway in addition to the English requirements etc

Cheers


----------



## thanhnh (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for your information, I studied in here and the got the sponsorship from a company I have worked during studying. Currently, I only have one-year exp because I worked before graduation. I think I have to maker another plain. Or Should I try to apply and hope I may have an exemption for that As VIC also consider other criteria.



newbienz said:


> You need 3 years overall experience which I presume you already have because you already hold a 457 visa
> 
> You additionally need just 1 year experience in VIC in the last 3 years to qualify for the pathway in addition to the English requirements etc
> 
> Cheers


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In the EOI you can claim points for only 4 years which has been allowed by ACS
> Mark these 4 year as Relevant
> 
> Th previous 2 years also you have to enter in the EOI but mark them as non relevant
> ...


i have updated the EOI as per your suggestion , should i do the same in my 189 application as well , or should i keep that as it is ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thanhnh said:


> Thanks for your information, I studied in here and the got the sponsorship from a company I have worked during studying. Currently, I only have one-year exp because I worked before graduation. I think I have to maker another plain. Or Should I try to apply and hope I may have an exemption for that As VIC also consider other criteria.


There is no harm in applying and trying 
Maximum they will not accept it

Cheers


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> i have updated the EOI as per your suggestion , should i do the same in my 189 application as well , or should i keep that as it is ?


does the designation change matters , because in a company you can have multiple designation changes , should we give them the details of all or we can mark all experience as the last designation ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> does the designation change matters , because in a company you can have multiple designation changes , should we give them the details of all or we can mark all experience as the last designation ?


You have to split each designation change datewise

You would do well if you read my thread on this.
The link is given in my signature 

Cheers


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to split each designation change datewise
> 
> You would do well if you read my thread on this.
> The link is given in my signature
> ...


but in my acs letter per company it is only one designation  what to do now ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> but in my acs letter per company it is only one designation  what to do now ?


If you have applied giving the split and ACS have merged them by oversight in the assessment letter, then you can request them to correct it and I am sure they will do it 

If you have applied itself as a single designation , even then you can send them an email and request for a split 
Maybe they will oblige

The moderator have a sticky thread right at the top of the forum first page asking all members to read to understand what they should do if they intend to migrate to Australia 

Had you gone through all the links in the post you would not be in this sticky position 

Cheers


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have applied giving the split and ACS have merged them by oversight in the assessment letter, then you can request them to correct it and I am sure they will do it
> 
> If you have applied itself as a single designation , even then you can send them an email and request for a split
> Maybe they will oblige
> ...


the relieving letter i got from company had a single designation to i carried forward that in my reference latter, do you think it will be an issue because i read it on other thread , acs only merged his designation as last one and he didn't faced any problems after that also


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Seeking your kind advise.

I have submitted my Vic SS with 70 points for ANZSCO 26311 on 6th of Dec 2017 and 65 pointer for 189. Do you know how long i would need to wait for invite?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> That's really cool buddy , can you help me with this query , actually i have 6 years of experience as ict security specialist , but in my 190 application i have put in 4 years , as acs deducted 2 years which makes point calculation to 70 , if i will put 6 years it will become 75 , i am curious to know what is right.


The Answer is No.

You have to key in ACS deducted experience while lodging the EOI. Once VIC sends a pre-invite you may please complete the online application by inputting your overall experience.

As of now, we are eligible for 70 points only.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Seeking your kind advise.

I have submitted my Vic SS with 70 points for ANZSCO 26311 on 6th of Dec 2017 and 65 pointer for 189. Do you know how long i would need to wait for invite?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Seeking your kind advise.

I have submitted my Vic SS with 70 points for ANZSCO 26311 on 6th of Dec 2017 and 65 pointer for 189. Do you know how long i would need to wait for invite?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seeking your kind advise.
> 
> ...


Hi Brother,

No one really knows. A close friend of mine who had lodged his EOI before six months at 70 points under the same job category is yet to get an invite. Dont stop at 70 points if you have anything to do with PTE go-ahead score 79+ in PTE and get those 10 points extra.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> the relieving letter i got from company had a single designation to i carried forward that in my reference latter, do you think it will be an issue because i read it on other thread , acs only merged his designation as last one and he didn't faced any problems after that also


The reliving letter one gets from the Company will obviously have only the last designation 

The ideal course is to split the designations.
Now if someone does not do it And is successful in getting the grant..well and good

Would I do the same if I were applying tomorrow..NO

I believe that the simpler you make the life of the CO, the faster you get the grant

I ensured that each of my document was in chronological order and could be cross verified iwith multiple evidence without any problem

So if my pay slip, tax return, bank statement , reference letter , PF statement , ACS assessment , visa application, form 80 form 1221 for a given month all have the same designation, don’t you think that the confidence of the CO in me goes up ?

Believe me my case was complex as I had multiple designations and employers, multiple locations spread over continents and yet I was granted the PR within 15 days of uploading my documents 
My form 80 ran into 50 pages if I remember correctly 

I presented my case so forcefully that he had no reason to doubt the authenticity of any of my claims or have second thoughts to leave my application aside and work on another application and then come back to mine

So proper application even if not legally required helps you in the long run

Cheers


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> The Answer is No.
> 
> You have to key in ACS deducted experience while lodging the EOI. Once VIC sends a pre-invite you may please complete the online application by inputting your overall experience.
> 
> ...


but in eoi we can put all of the experience by selecting no for the experience we don't want to claim points for right ?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> That's really cool buddy , can you help me with this query , actually i have 6 years of experience as ict security specialist , but in my 190 application i have put in 4 years , as acs deducted 2 years which makes point calculation to 70 , if i will put 6 years it will become 75 , i am curious to know what is right.


Brother just a casual advice, when you are not really sure about something please don't try to advise others. Immigration has become the toughest thing on earth. My agent was dead sure on this and i still had to mail VIC government to take their inputs. Please don't get offended your wrong advice may defeat someone else's opportunities.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> but in eoi we can put all of the experience by selecting no for the experience we don't want to claim points for right ?


It’s not an choice.

If you want to fill the EOI correctly then you have to enter all your experiences

You just mark them as relevant and NON relevant as the case maybe

Cheers


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Brother just a casual advice, when you are not really sure about something please don't try to advise others. Immigration has become the toughest thing on earth. My agent was dead sure on this and i still had to mail VIC government to take their inputs. Please don't get offended your wrong advice may defeat someone else's opportunities.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay


i am sorry about that , but in my all post i was asking you to double check , because if it could have been a false claim they can reject the application for 10 years buddy , but i am sorry for the wrong info if any


----------



## mjanu08 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm new in here. I have this question regarding the ACS skills assessment 

I studied Btech in mechanical egg from india. I worked in India for 2.5yrs and in Australia for 1.5yrs as an automation test engineer. I am planning to apply for PR. 

Here are the points evaluation 

Age 25 - 30pts
PTE scored 90 - 20pts
studied Btech - 15pts
1 yr work exp in aus - 5pts

I'm not sure if I'll be getting the 1yr aus work experience points though Some one please clarify

Coming to the main point now, as I have got only 4 yrs experience and from the other forums I referred to, it is clear that mechanical falls under Non ICT, Am I eligible to apply for PR? 

Will ACS assess me positive with an RPL? And if ACS doesnt assess me as positive will I still be able to apply for PR as I do have 60pts already? 

Need help. please suggest guys

Thanks


----------



## Vicky777 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI for VIC with 60+5 SS points for 261311 occupation.
Can anyone share some insight whether an Invite can be expected.
Thanks in advance.

PTE - 10 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vicky777 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for VIC with 60+5 SS points for 261311 occupation.
> Can anyone share some insight whether an Invite can be expected.
> ...


Not unless there is a miracle or your EOI has a USP which most applicants do not have

Cheers


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

not sure . 

One more observation on Victoria invite from July 2017 - based on the immigration tracker data, I could see Victoria is inviting software engineer 261313 only with PTE 20 points. This is really worried. Even though I have state 75, they will look for PTE 20 points. 

Anyone want to comment on this?

Thanks


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

*Advice needed*

hi all, 

i would like to ask how does the point system work for 190, do they prioritize based on the points/english language/work experience?

I am currently on 457 visa and accessing my options for PR - looking to apply for the streamlined application in November (if i cant get 189 invitation).


developer programmer (231612)

By then my points will be as follow:

Age 25 - 30pts
IELTS - 10pts
Bachelor degree - 15pts
3 yr work exp in aus - 10pts
australia study qualifications - 5 pts

total: 70 (without adding 5 for state sponsor)

Will I have a high chance in getting an invitation?


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

audrayyeng said:


> hi all,
> 
> i would like to ask how does the point system work for 190, do they prioritize based on the points/english language/work experience?
> 
> ...


Unlike 189 where higher points always wins, the states when sponsoring under 190 also look at your education and experience and your employability in the state

All said and done, Higher points undoubtedly give you an advantage, but is not the only deciding factor 

The process of sponsorship is not transparent and is shrouded in mystery 
Members feel NSW gives a very high weightage to English, but VIC does not

You have to submit your EOI or application as the case maybe to the states in which you are interested and await the results

Cheers


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

yes you have good chance. As of now VIC and NSW calling only developer role with IELST 7 point. Especially software engineer role requires PTE 20 points


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Not unless there is a miracle or your EOI has a USP which most applicants do not have
> 
> Cheers


Pre-Invite can be expected in 60 days with 60+5points again it varies with demand of skill.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Not unless there is a miracle or your EOI has a USP which most applicants do not have
> ...



There is no such thing as 60 days.


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Does everyone who have submitted EOI for Victoria are getting pre invite from Victoria? Or they are sending pre invite to selected people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> There is no such thing as 60 days.



Does everyone who have submitted EOI for Victoria are getting pre invite from Victoria? Or they are sending pre invite to selected people?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

When was the last time Victoria pre-invited ICT BUSINESS ANALYST 261111?


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Unlike 189 where higher points always wins, the states when sponsoring under 190 also look at your education and experience and your employability in the state
> 
> All said and done, Higher points undoubtedly give you an advantage, but is not the only deciding factor
> 
> ...


I second that, same i experienced from my case. My total points are 65(60+5SS) and i got pre-invite from victoria in 40Days and waiting for SS approval now.
with same ANZSCO code and with 70 points one of my known still waiting for pre-invite. I am really not sure what they actually look for.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> I second that, same i experienced from my case. My total points are 65(60+5SS) and i got pre-invite from victoria in 40Days and waiting for SS approval now.
> with same ANZSCO code and with 70 points one of my known still waiting for pre-invite. I am really not sure what they actually look for.


Can you please let us know complete point break-up and dates on which applied Eoi and received eoi

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points

Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65

Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA

Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> Can you please let us know complete point break-up and dates on which applied Eoi and received eoi
> 
> My current points
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.
ANZSCO : 263111
AGE : 30 
exp : 5
edu: 15
PTE : 10
SS : 5
EOI VIC : 12NOV
PRE-invite VIC: 22 DEC
SS sponsership approval : 3 JAN Lodged
Agent : MARA approved

Not sure which factor above works well.


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

Jasj2017 said:


> Hope this helps.
> ANZSCO : 263111
> AGE : 30
> exp : 5
> ...


I believe, the factor which worked for you, should be the demand for 263111 occupation.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

mayurc said:


> I believe, the factor which worked for you, should be the demand for 263111 occupation.


Yes computer network people are in demand

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points

Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65

Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA

Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> Yes computer network people are in demand
> 
> My current points
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, NSW in the current year has removed 261314 from their list
So on what basis have yiu submitted an application?

261314 only remains in the list of VIC

Cheers


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> Yes computer network people are in demand
> 
> My current points
> 
> ...


I don't think so because one of known filed EOI in sept under same ANZSCO code with 70 points (65+5SS) he is still waiting for pre-invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> I don't think so because one of known filed EOI in sept under same ANZSCO code with 70 points (65+5SS) he is still waiting for pre-invite.


This is the current list on th NSW website for SOL

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf

I can’t find 261314 in it

What am I missing ?

Cheers


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Team,

Lodged my pre-invite application today (9th day after getting the pre-invite). How much time will it take for them to process my application?

Fingers crossed.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Lodged my pre-invite application today (9th day after getting the pre-invite). How much time will it take for them to process my application?
> 
> ...


You can expect it anytime within the next 12 weeks buddy.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You can expect it anytime within the next 12 weeks buddy.


Fingers crossed Brother.Were you getting any emails from them in between?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I remember correctly, NSW in the current year has removed 261314 from their list
> So on what basis have yiu submitted an application?
> 
> 261314 only remains in the list of VIC
> ...


It is in stream 2 not in priority list

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points

Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65

Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA

Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Fingers crossed Brother.Were you getting any emails from them in between?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, if they have any questions or details required they would send you an email. Otherwise, don’t expect any mail until a decision is made.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Well, if they have any questions or details required they would send you an email. Otherwise, don’t expect any mail until a decision is made.


Feel like sitting on top of a pressure cooker 

Jay


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Feel like sitting on top of a pressure cooker
> 
> 
> 
> Jay




Jay,
I have also put the same last day and now have similar feeing. 

Let’s see.... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romitg (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have lodged my EOI for subclass 190 for Victoria. Total points awarded=80 (including 5 points for SS). I lodged EOI in SkillSelect on 7th Jan 2018. Do I need to straightaway submit an application on LiveInVictoria website or do I need to wait for an invitation (pre-invite or something) before applying on Victoria website?
Please suggest!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romitg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for subclass 190 for Victoria. Total points awarded=80 (including 5 points for SS). I lodged EOI in SkillSelect on 7th Jan 2018. Do I need to straightaway submit an application on LiveInVictoria website or do I need to wait for an invitation (pre-invite or something) before applying on Victoria website?
> Please suggest!


What is your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## romitg (Aug 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is your Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romitg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for subclass 190 for Victoria. Total points awarded=80 (including 5 points for SS). I lodged EOI in SkillSelect on 7th Jan 2018. Do I need to straightaway submit an application on LiveInVictoria website or do I need to wait for an invitation (pre-invite or something) before applying on Victoria website?
> Please suggest!


Why in the world would you apply for 190 when you are more or less guaranteed an invite under 189 in the coming 1-2 rounds !

Cheers


----------



## romitg (Aug 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Why in the world would you apply for 190 when you are more or less guaranteed an invite under 189 in the coming 1-2 rounds !
> 
> Cheers


Exactly my thoughts when I started the immigration process. I lodged 189 on Dec 7, 2017 with 70 pts. But the cutoff in the last two draws for 189 has been 75. 

SkillSelect awards me additional 5 points for Partner skills in subclass 190 but not in subclass 189 (strange !!). My wife is Software Tester (261314).

I am doing the process myself, so I am not sure what the trend has been. What do you think.. should I be able to get an invitation in the coming draws for 189? 
Please note: I will lose 5 points for age in May !! 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romitg said:


> Exactly my thoughts when I started the immigration process. I lodged 189 on Dec 7, 2017 with 70 pts. But the cutoff in the last two draws for 189 has been 75.
> 
> SkillSelect awards me additional 5 points for Partner skills in subclass 190 but not in subclass 189 (strange !!). My wife is Software Tester (261314).
> 
> ...


It was not clear from your post that you had only 70 under 189
Anyone reading it would assume you have 75

Anyways with 80 points under 190, you are a very strong contender for preinvite both from Vic and NSW
I am surprised you have not got it already. But other then creating an EOI there is nothing else you can do to expedite the process
Apply with documents the moment you get the preinvite from either of the states or even both and wait for the final invite from both states
Once you get it, don’t pay the visa fees right away. You have 60 days before the invite expires

Wait and see if you get an invite under 189 in the interim .
If you do, abandon the 190 invites and apply under 189, or at the last moment use the 190 invite

I hope you have made 3 separate EOIS
1 each for VIC and NSW and 3rd for 189

Cheers


----------



## romitg (Aug 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It was not clear from your post that you had only 70 under 189
> Anyone reading it would assume you have 75
> 
> Anyways with 80 points under 190, you are a very strong contender for preinvite both from Vic and NSW
> ...


 Thanks for explaining the possible paths for me. At the moment I have not applied for NSW. I have two separate EOIs for subclass 189 and subclass 190 (Vic). I started with 189 and I thought I would make 75 points but I got 70 only. High cutoff made me doubtful and so I opted for 190 path as well (I lodged 190 EOI just 4 days back). I have a family support in Melbourne, that is why I wanted to settle in Vic only (that is my current frame of mind- don't know if this changes in future). But I liked the way, you suggested the approaches I can take in case of both invitations? Btw, if I get Vic pre-invite in the next draw.. what all documents are required for applying in LiveInVictoria (other than ones already required for EOI). I have my CV ready . What else?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romitg said:


> Thanks for explaining the possible paths for me. At the moment I have not applied for NSW. I have two separate EOIs for subclass 189 and subclass 190 (Vic). I started with 189 and I thought I would make 75 points but I got 70 only. High cutoff made me doubtful and so I opted for 190 path as well (I lodged 190 EOI just 4 days back). I have a family support in Melbourne, that is why I wanted to settle in Vic only (that is my current frame of mind- don't know if this changes in future). But I liked the way, you suggested the approaches I can take in case of both invitations? Btw, if I get Vic pre-invite in the next draw.. what all documents are required for applying in LiveInVictoria (other than ones already required for EOI). I have my CV ready . What else?
> 
> Thanks


There are no draws or rounds for pre invites from states.

The states can sponsor anyone they want at any point of time

The list of documents required by VIC is given in the website
I have not applied, so would not like to venture in that area

The CV is an very important part of the entire assessment process so make sure that you have a CV ready as per Australian standards which is generally more detailed then western CVs and should run to atleast 4 pages for a middle level applicant 

Cheers


----------



## romitg (Aug 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are no draws or rounds for pre invites from states.
> 
> The states can sponsor anyone they want at any point of time
> 
> ...


Oh.. keeping my fingers crossed for the pre-invite :fingerscrossed:. Yes I did make my resume as per Australian format (4 pages long as I have 10+ years of work exp)

Thnaks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

romitg said:


> Oh.. keeping my fingers crossed for the pre-invite :fingerscrossed:. Yes I did make my resume as per Australian format (4 pages long as I have 10+ years of work exp)
> 
> 
> 
> Thnaks




Documents required for VIC preinvite stage are:
1. Victoria Declaration Form duly signed and scanned (Available in VIC website)
2. Curriculum Vitae 
3. Passport Copy
4. English ScoreCard
5. ACS Assessment 

Also - 
6. Commitment Letter (only if asked by Email after filing VIC Nomination application)


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

To apply for Vic SS, do I need to have proficient English (PTE 65+ / IELTS 7) ?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi,
I am planning to apply for 190 (Victoria) as Software tester with 9+ years experience (3 years in India and 6 years in US) and waiting for ACS assessment (applied on 8th Nov 2017). I came to know that ACS will be deducting 4 years if bachelors degree is in ICT minor (mine is BTech in E.C) Already got my PTE score (20 points). With this equation I am standing at 75 points without state sponsorship and partner skill.
Can anyone let me know if Skillselect portal shows the points that we get based on the information we fill there?
I have not started filling that since assessment report is still pending.
My partner's skill is listed in long term and we have also applied for the assessment (under developer programmer). Already got PTE score (73+ in all sections). Am I eligible for 5 points under partner skill if our skills are listed in different skill list (mine is in short term)?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply for 190 (Victoria) as Software tester with 9+ years experience (3 years in India and 6 years in US) and waiting for ACS assessment (applied on 8th Nov 2017). I came to know that ACS will be deducting 4 years if bachelors degree is in ICT minor (mine is BTech in E.C) Already got my PTE score (20 points). With this equation I am standing at 75 points without state sponsorship and partner skill.
> Can anyone let me know if Skillselect portal shows the points that we get based on the information we fill there?
> I have not started filling that since assessment report is still pending.
> ...


1. When you complete the EOI, you will be able to see the points allocated to your application so that you can recheck that everything is correct 
2. You can claim 5 points for your spouse provided she meets the other conditions like age and not being PR etc
3. your spouse cannot claim 5 points from you under 189 but can claim under 190 again only if you meet all the other conditions like age and not being PR etc.

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. When you complete the EOI, you will be able to see the points allocated to your application so that you can recheck that everything is correct
> 2. You can claim 5 points for your spouse provided she meets the other conditions like age and not being PR etc
> 3. your spouse cannot claim 5 points from you under 189 but can claim under 190 again only if you meet all the other conditions like age and not being PR etc.
> 
> Cheers




Thank you so much for clarifying this in such a short time. I believe since SkillSelect is calculating the points itself, we need to enter only ACS approved work experience in the portal (9 minus 4). Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying this in such a short time. I believe since SkillSelect is calculating the points itself, we need to enter only ACS approved work experience in the portal (9 minus 4). Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s incorrect 
You enter entire 9
The first 4 you mark as NON relevant 
The later 5 you mark as relevant 

Make sure that all designations and locations are separate in the ACS assessment, EOI 

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s incorrect
> 
> You lenter entire 9
> 
> ...




Ohh good to know this. Thank you @newbienz for your time and help. I will keep posting my application status. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for this platform. I am an agricultural scientist with 65 points 
Age 25
Education 15
English. 20 superior
Work experience 5
I applied for state sponsorship for agricultural scientist in August .unfortunately I was given a negative reply in october. Will like to reapply for state sponsorship again with Victoria because I LOVE Victoria sooooo much having read about the state. Please,how soon can I reapply? I saw 6 month on the web,but is it 6month after I applied, or 6 month after outcome of application. Pls clarify. Thanks


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*CO don't call to interview?*



vincyf1 said:


> Well, if they have any questions or details required they would send you an email. Otherwise, don’t expect any mail until a decision is made.


So it's entirely based on documents we submit after pre-invite? They don't call to confirm or verify information we submitted or skill we claimed? To self or referees?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> So it's entirely based on documents we submit after pre-invite? They don't call to confirm or verify information we submitted or skill we claimed? To self or referees?
> 
> Thanks


Members have posted that the claims were verified by calling employers in some cases
They can call you also if they have some doubts

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

tashilay said:


> So it's entirely based on documents we submit after pre-invite? They don't call to confirm or verify information we submitted or skill we claimed? To self or referees?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, your invite totally depends on the documents. They assess your skill against market demand in the state. All verifications are handled by DIBP as far as I know.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Members have posted that the claims were verified by calling employers in some cases
> They can call you also if they have some doubts
> 
> Cheers




I stand corrected. I did not know States do verifications as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes, your invite totally depends on the documents. They assess your skill against market demand in the state. All verifications are handled by DIBP as far as I know.


Nope

I remember a case reported by a member very vividly wherein a employer was called by VIC even though he was on a holiday
The member narrated how he had to jump through hoops to get the employer to talk to the VIc department as he was on a holiday

So the verification cannot be ruled out at VIC stage also

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Point claim for experience delima*



newbienz said:


> It was not clear from your post that you had only 70 under 189
> Anyone reading it would assume you have 75
> 
> Anyways with 80 points under 190, you are a very strong contender for preinvite both from Vic and NSW
> ...



Newbie, seniors, experts, ITA recipients - please help!! 
I am same point if I claim 15 points with experience, however, I couldn't take risk to make it 15. I was accessed 7 years 11 months from my 10 year 2 months Experience at the time of my application in April 2016. However, I worked for same company until December 2016.

The reason why I claimed 15 for NSW was, it was clearly mentioned in their FAQ, that we can claim for additional time after assessment with some authentic evidence. Whereas I couldn't find same in case of 189. If I take risk and update my EOI, it would bring back my EOI date and also big risk of being tagged providing false info.

Is it ok if I create two EOI for same visa 189?

Between, I only applied for NSW in case of SS. Please suggest what is best option for me. Also if anyone has claimed points more than accessing body has assigned with some addition evidence. My student visa expires in July and I don't qualify for graduate visa.

Many thanks for your time.

===========================
EOI 189 - 70 on 21/12/2018
EOI NSW -80 on 8/01/2018

Exp- 10 (189), 15 point(NSW)
Edu-15+5
Eng-10
Age -25
Partner - 5

Job Code - 261313


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Newbie, seniors, experts, ITA recipients - please help!!
> I am same point if I claim 15 points with experience, however, I couldn't take risk to make it 15. I was accessed 7 years 11 months from my 10 year 2 months Experience at the time of my application in April 2016. However, I worked for same company until December 2016.
> 
> The reason why I claimed 15 for NSW was, it was clearly mentioned in their FAQ, that we can claim for additional time after assessment with some authentic evidence. Whereas I couldn't find same in case of 189. If I take risk and update my EOI, it would bring back my EOI date and also big risk of being tagged providing false info.
> ...



Same rule applies for 189 as well. You can claim points even after the assessment if your Company, Role, Location has not changed from the time you were assessed, and you are in a position to provide them with proofs such as Payslip etc. to support it.

Good luck!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Experience - 7y11m-EOI update*



benisrael said:


> Same rule applies for 189 as well. You can claim points even after the assessment if your Company, Role, Location has not changed from the time you were assessed, and you are in a position to provide them with proofs such as Payslip etc. to support it.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for the response. I have decided to update my EOI with 15 points tom which makes 75 then. Lets see and hope it works in visa time,


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Well, if they have any questions or details required they would send you an email. Otherwise, don’t expect any mail until a decision is made.


So if they don't have any questions, can we expect a positive outcome?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

jay3545 said:


> So if they don't have any questions, can we expect a positive outcome?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay


I hope so because if they just decline without trying to "correct" something its a bit harsh considering the amount of cash you have to pay.

I wish someone will look at my file :'(


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> So if they don't have any questions, can we expect a positive outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not necessarily. Outcome can be positive or negative buddy.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Not necessarily. Outcome can be positive or negative buddy.




Have u seen people getting negative outcomes after getting a pre invite in the recent past?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Have u seen people getting negative outcomes after getting a pre invite in the recent past?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes I have. Interestingly, he had 70 points with state sponsorship and was rejected but another guy with same skill and 5 points lesser got positive outcome. 

So one can never be sure until the outcome is decided. No one knows for sure how the states generally pick profiles.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> vincyf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessarily. Outcome can be positive or negative buddy.
> ...


Hi I have been denied an invitation after the pre invite.. does that usually not happen?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes I have. Interestingly, he had 70 points with state sponsorship and was rejected but another guy with same skill and 5 points lesser got positive outcome.
> 
> So one can never be sure until the outcome is decided. No one knows for sure how the states generally pick profiles.




Strange... Fingers crossed 🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Strange... Fingers crossed 🤞
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mainly because they look at your profile as a whole and check how well you satisfy all their conditions. And since they do not reveal their selection criteria to anyone, nobody can be sure of it.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Mainly because they look at your profile as a whole and check how well you satisfy all their conditions. And since they do not reveal their selection criteria to anyone, nobody can be sure of it.




Ok Brother. Can you tell me the anzsco code in your friends case. I thought pre invite guarantees a visa 190.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Hi I have been denied an invitation after the pre invite.. does that usually not happen?




May i know your Anzco code and points. What was the reason?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can you please share your points and timeline. Did they give a reason for denying?



jags_k said:


> Hi I have been denied an invitation after the pre invite.. does that usually not happen?


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> jags_k said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have been denied an invitation after the pre invite.. does that usually not happen?
> ...


Software tester
And reason was not given just a generic email..


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Software tester
> And reason was not given just a generic email..




Victoria or NSW? How many points did u have? And may i know about your time line details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> jags_k said:
> 
> 
> > Software tester
> ...


Victoria and I had 85 points with SS
5th October I got pre invite and December first week I was informed that invitation could not be provided
Very demorolizing


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Victoria and I had 85 points with SS
> 5th October I got pre invite and December first week I was informed that invitation could not be provided
> Very demorolizing




You should apply for NSW they invite high pointers and you stand a good chance of getting their invite.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Ok Brother. Can you tell me the anzsco code in your friends case. I thought pre invite guarantees a visa 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




262111 is the ANZSCO code


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Victoria and I had 85 points with SS
> 5th October I got pre invite and December first week I was informed that invitation could not be provided
> Very demorolizing



 what is wrong with them? 85 pointers getting thrown out. what might be the reason?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

jay3545 said:


> what is wrong with them? 85 pointers getting thrown out. what might be the reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea with that score you should have gotten something, my 2c. I would email them and ask why as your points are tops. Maybe there's something unclear and they decided on that and you can clear it up. Plus, you have nothing to lose to do it


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> jags_k said:
> 
> 
> > Victoria and I had 85 points with SS
> ...


I keep asking myself that.. I did everything by the book
Even my commitment letter was pretty good
All my details were provided perfectly..


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> jags_k said:
> 
> 
> > Victoria and I had 85 points with SS
> ...


The I will do that but software tester is not on the sol list but on the csol can i still apply for nsw


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jags_k said:


> The I will do that but software tester is not on the sol list but on the csol can i still apply for nsw


For High Pointers, you dont need to be on the NSW SOL. They will be considered under Stream 2. Check out the below link: 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> jags_k said:
> 
> 
> > The I will do that but software tester is not on the sol list but on the csol can i still apply for nsw
> ...


Thanks for that I will give nsw a try and hope for the best
Srry for sounding like a novice.. but the eoi for stream 2 is the same way to apply as others?or is there another way to it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jags_k said:


> I keep asking myself that.. I did everything by the book
> Even my commitment letter was pretty good
> All my details were provided perfectly..


I have warned members in my posts for several months not to get your hopes too much even if you have high points if you are a Software Tester

Testers are in oversupply in Melbourne and only if you have a strong automated testing experience, you stand a minimal chance of sponsorship 

Applicants should try to move out of testing and into development, if they are serious about migrating 

Cheers


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Thanks for that I will give nsw a try and hope for the best
> Srry for sounding like a novice.. but the eoi for stream 2 is the same way to apply as others?or is there another way to it




It’s the same way to apply. Just choose NSW for your state sponsorship.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have warned members in my posts for several months not to get your hopes too much even if you have high points if you are a Software Tester
> 
> Testers are in oversupply in Melbourne and only if you have a strong automated testing experience, you stand a minimal chance of sponsorship
> 
> ...


@newbienz- If a software tester has strong automation skills than i think he should go for software engineer as roles and responsibilities are same not tester.

If a person thinks of moving from software tester to engineer than his last complete experience in testing would vain off and he would require at least 3 years as per ACS to qualify for both states nsw and Vic asks for good experience,which would take another 5 years.

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester
ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017
ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE
PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points
Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017
190 Points: 65
Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017
190 Points :65
NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA
Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)
Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA
Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > I have warned members in my posts for several months not to get your hopes too much even if you have high points if you are a Software Tester
> ...




Not necessarily, i am a software tester but was assessed positive for software engineer as my roles and responsibilities are very similar to that of a software engineer. No extra years were deducted as well and the authorities were satisfied with my current role and work experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> @newbienz- If a software tester has strong automation skills than i think he should go for software engineer as roles and responsibilities are same not tester.
> 
> If a person thinks of moving from software tester to engineer than his last complete experience in testing would vain off and he would require at least 3 years as per ACS to qualify for both states nsw and Vic asks for good experience,which would take another 5 years.
> 
> ...


Being in the industry I am of the view that manual testing is a dying field.

It will not take even 5 years for all manual testers who do not upskill to automation or development, to be out of a job

My company now has 1 tester whereas a few years back we had 16
The number of developers have increased and testers decreased drastically 
All developers are expected to do their own testing , and it’s working quite well

So it’s a Upskill or perish situation for the testers, in my opinion

Cheers


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have warned members in my posts for several months not to get your hopes too much even if you have high points if you are a Software Tester
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brother i had word with VIC client relationship officer today morning and she says that “ VIC checks for the claims made and nothing else” if your claims are true will definitely get an invite. 

Thanks,
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Being in the industry I am of the view that manual testing is a dying field.
> 
> It will not take even 5 years for all manual testers who do not upskill to automation or development, to be out of a job
> 
> ...


People are already upgrading their skills by automation or web services testing.But if we see currently to get experience points,we need at least 5 years of experience to get +5 points.

And I don't think that Australia immigration thinks of manual and automation skills while giving preinvite.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

My current points

Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester
ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017
ACS outcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE
PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points
Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017
190 Points: 65
Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017
190 Points :65
NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: 13 Dec 2017
NSW Nomination: NA
Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)
Vetassess Logged-4 Jan 2018
Vetassess outcome: NA
Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> People are already upgrading their skills by automation or web services testing.But if we see currently to get experience points,we need at least 5 years of experience to get +5 points.
> 
> And I don't think that Australia immigration thinks of manual and automation skills while giving preinvite.
> 
> ...


Had testing been under 189, then it would not have mattered
It’s the points which count and the specialisation don’t matter

Under 190, VIC specifically asks for your CV, in which you are expected to give details of your skills
So at that stage I am sure they would be looking for skills which are in demand, in the state and not those that are in over supply

So whether you have automation skills and experience or not may be the make or break point

Cheers


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Team, I saw 2-3 rejections from the VIC whatsapp group that we have...i think they are 233914 - Engineering technologist, and have around 2-6 years of experience. 

The question i have is, on what basis does VIC approve the nomination - only from the 3rd party evaluation on skills required and/or with experience and PTE points ? 

I have applied for VIC and waiting for their outcome. Looking at these morning messages, iam very skeptical now.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Team, I saw 2-3 rejections from the VIC whatsapp group that we have...i think they are 233914 - Engineering technologist, and have around 2-6 years of experience.
> 
> The question i have is, on what basis does VIC approve the nomination - only from the 3rd party evaluation on skills required and/or with experience and PTE points ?
> 
> I have applied for VIC and waiting for their outcome. Looking at these morning messages, iam very skeptical now.....


As far as I know, VIC have a committe which decides which applicant should be sponsored 
It contain members from the VIC industry also

So the committee takes a broader view of your skills which you have mentioned in your CV rather then just your points experience and Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As far as I know, VIC have a committe which decides which applicant should be sponsored
> It contain members from the VIC industry also
> 
> So the committee takes a broader view of your skills which you have mentioned in your CV rather then just your points experience and Anzsco code
> ...


Yeah kind of assuming the same, but is there a current job in demand from VIC that we can gain information on ?..i was trying to map the requirement from the SEEK jobsite against my job profile and checked the demand there......may be iam spinning the wheel anti clockwise....:bowl:


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Finally I have received 190(VIC) ITA today, 17 January 2018. Pre-invite was on 8th December 2017.

Thanks you all and Best of Luck to you all, Friends.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Finally I have received 190(VIC) ITA today, 17 January 2018. Pre-invite was on 8th December 2017.
> 
> Thanks you all and Best of Luck to you all, Friends.




Wow great News.. May i know your ANZCO code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

jay3545 said:


> Wow great News.. May i know your ANZCO code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As same as you, Friend. 262112


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> As same as you, Friend. 262112




Wohooo awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Wohooo awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Guys for everyone’s information. 

Thanks,
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Team, I saw 2-3 rejections from the VIC whatsapp group that we have...i think they are 233914 - Engineering technologist, and have around 2-6 years of experience.
> 
> The question i have is, on what basis does VIC approve the nomination - only from the 3rd party evaluation on skills required and/or with experience and PTE points ?
> 
> I have applied for VIC and waiting for their outcome. Looking at these morning messages, iam very skeptical now.....




Can you please add me to the whats app group. I will pm my mob no. If you are okay to add.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys

My gf has been invited to apply visa by Victoria.

The process has taken only 31 days.

Submitted 14 Dec 2017
Invited 17 Jan 2018

Thank you

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Finally I have received 190(VIC) ITA today, 17 January 2018. Pre-invite was on 8th December 2017.
> 
> Thanks you all and Best of Luck to you all, Friends.


My gf has also got ITA in same code.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> My gf has also got ITA in same code.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


So ICT security specialist on fire with VIC ....great guys. happy journey ahead. :tea:


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Has anyone approached VIC to check on the nomination approval progress during the 12 week period ? 

Iam thinking to nudge them. Iam running my 5th week of 12 week period .....


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> I am applying for ANZSCO code : 261312.My point details are as mentioned below:
> 
> Age: 30 ( 29)
> Work ex: 5 ( Total ex: 7+ years, but working in Software and studied BE in Electronics and Communication)
> ...


I recommend to write it again to get 79+ in all bands. Then you will have the best chance...


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

What are the type of financial resources we should account for 190 visa in Victoria. I have 3 dependents and therefore I must show 50,000AUD.
What kind of financial resources proofs they accept?
Bank account balances/ House or Land valuation?

I found in older threads that there is no need for financial proof, but "liveinmelbourne" says "You do not need to provide evidence of financial resources at the time of application. However, this may be requested from you at any time during the nomination assessment.

Any evidence of financial resources should be complete and accurate. If you do not provide financial information when asked to do so, it may result in an unsuccessful application."


----------



## saiindia (May 1, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Me and my wife are having valid 457 visa, and I am in Australia and She is in India. My Son born in India. I have applied for his 457 dependent VISA in October 2017 while my kid is in India and still I am waiting for his visa to be approved. In between my 190 for VIC got approved and I have applied for me and my dependents ( Me, My wife, My son ) in January 2018. My question are as below,

1) Will my 190 application will hamper visa kid's 457 visa processing? i.e 457 dependent visa application will be cancelled due to 190 visa application?

2) Me and my wife already are having valid 457 visa, but I am in Sydney and she was in Sydney but presently she is in India and waiting for Kid's visa to be approved. In this situation I have been granted with BVA last week for my 190 VISA application , but I didn't received any BVA for my wife and son, is it normal since they are in India and I am in Australia?

Thanks 
Sai


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

IMG_SL said:


> What are the type of financial resources we should account for 190 visa in Victoria. I have 3 dependents and therefore I must show 50,000AUD.
> What kind of financial resources proofs they accept?
> Bank account balances/ House or Land valuation?
> 
> ...


For my case, Victoria government did not ask me to prove the financial amount that I had declared. 

This should be case by case basic. However, I prepared my income taxes and the total amount in which taxes has sufficient amount to cover that amount, a lump sum of balance in bank account, property and etc. In other words, I would submit those documents if they had asked.

I hope this will answer your question. 

The most important thing is not to declare that you cannot prove. Whether they will ask you or not is a question but you need to have proof in your hand for anytime.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Do I get reinvitation in skillselect if my 190 invitation expires first time? Or it is only for 189?
I didn't realize that my credit card had expired. Please reply.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Do I get reinvitation in skillselect if my 190 invitation expires first time? Or it is only for 189?
> 
> I didn't realize that my credit card had expired. Please reply.




You could try to get a Forex Card or make payment using PayPal. I am not sure if a re-invitation would be sent or not.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Has anyone approached VIC to check on the nomination approval progress during the 12 week period ?
> 
> Iam thinking to nudge them. Iam running my 5th week of 12 week period .....




There is no point doing that. 
These days they approve nominations beyond the 8th week. So, they are taking time in processing them. You would be lucky to receive approval before 8th week.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Finally I have received 190(VIC) ITA today, 17 January 2018. Pre-invite was on 8th December 2017.
> 
> Thanks you all and Best of Luck to you all, Friends.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Just submitted EOI for Victoria (190 class) with 80 points including State sponsorship. Job code Software Tester- 261314.

PTE: 20, Degree: 15, Work exp: 5, Partner skill: 5, Age: 30, SS: 5


----------



## gokulmechengg (Jan 18, 2018)

I have read in liveinmelbourne website that the application for engineering and building occupations has been closed until 5th February. I'm wondering how can people here are applying for the Victorian state sponsorship? I'm a new bee here. Sorry for asking such a numb question.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Mechanical Eng.*



vincyf1 said:


> Documents required for VIC preinvite stage are:
> 1. Victoria Declaration Form duly signed and scanned (Available in VIC website)
> 2. Curriculum Vitae
> 3. Passport Copy
> ...



Hi,

Do you have a form of the commitment letter that may be required by VIC?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a form of the commitment letter that may be required by VIC?




There is no form as such.
It should be an informal letter addressing the questions VIC asks and explaining it in detail.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I have submitted VIC SS on 5th Dec 2017 and got pre-invite from Vic on 8-Dec-2017. Then applied for state sponsorship on VIC site and received email on 18-Dec about rejection. 

Now my EOI us still in the submitted state. Shall I withdraw it and apply again? Is there any limit on the number of days we have to wait before reapplying. 

Occupation = 262111 (Database Administrator)
English = 7
Education = Batulars
ACS = 5 yeras
Age= 31 years


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

TOPGUN said:


> I have submitted VIC SS on 5th Dec 2017 and got pre-invite from Vic on 8-Dec-2017. Then applied for state sponsorship on VIC site and received email on 18-Dec about rejection.
> 
> Now my EOI us still in the submitted state. Shall I withdraw it and apply again? Is there any limit on the number of days we have to wait before reapplying.
> 
> ...




Try and improve your English score and present a strong CV. You can apply again 6 months after rejection.


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for Vic SS today for the ANZCO code 261313 with 60 points. I’m working in Melbourne with 457 visa.
What is that confirmation of employment statement? I have uploaded the employee reference letter (that I submitted to ACS) which I got from my company. Do we still need to upload that ‘confirmation of employment ‘form template?

What are the chances of getting Victoria nomination for SE nowadays?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thina2889 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Vic SS today for the ANZCO code 261313 with 60 points. I’m working in Melbourne with 457 visa.
> What is that confirmation of employment statement? I have uploaded the employee reference letter (that I submitted to ACS) which I got from my company. Do we still need to upload that ‘confirmation of employment ‘form template?
> ...


Since when are you working and when was your 457 issued ?

Cheers


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Since when are you working and when was your 457 issued ?
> 
> Cheers


I am working in Melbourne since Feb-2017. My 457 visa was issued on 30th Dec, 2016.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sawtinnmaung said:


> For my case, Victoria government did not ask me to prove the financial amount that I had declared.
> 
> This should be case by case basic. However, I prepared my income taxes and the total amount in which taxes has sufficient amount to cover that amount, a lump sum of balance in bank account, property and etc. In other words, I would submit those documents if they had asked.
> 
> ...


sawtinnmaung,

Thank you very much for the reply.
Congratulations for your Invitation!


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re-invitation for 190?*

Does anyone know?
Shall I get the automatic re-invitation in skillselect if my Victoria 190 state nomination invitation expires after 2 months?

Thanks!


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

jags_k said:


> Victoria and I had 85 points with SS
> 5th October I got pre invite and December first week I was informed that invitation could not be provided
> Very demorolizing




How many days did it take for them to confirm on your rejection?

When did you lodge your pre invite application?

Thanks,
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> jags_k said:
> 
> 
> > Victoria and I had 85 points with SS
> ...


Around 8 weeks later they told me so,
10th october is when I applied for invite


----------



## Powerranger (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've been following this forum for visa updates and it helped me a lot. Here's an update on my case:
EOI filed for visa 190 Victoria: 16th Nov 2017 with 55+5 points
Pre invite: 27th Nov 2017
Replied to Pre-invite: 6th Dec 2017
Received state sponsorship and ITA: 16th Jan 2018
So, there's nothing like you don't get an invite if you have fewer points. There's always a chance!


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Powerranger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following this forum for visa updates and it helped me a lot. Here's an update on my case:
> EOI filed for visa 190 Victoria: 16th Nov 2017 with 55+5 points
> ...




That’s awesome! Congratulations.. What job code you have?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Powerranger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following this forum for visa updates and it helped me a lot. Here's an update on my case:
> EOI filed for visa 190 Victoria: 16th Nov 2017 with 55+5 points
> ...


what is your job code ?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Powerranger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following this forum for visa updates and it helped me a lot. Here's an update on my case:
> EOI filed for visa 190 Victoria: 16th Nov 2017 with 55+5 points
> ...


Congratulations!!! What is your anzsco code?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

AA1988 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply. I had written a letter letting the state of Victoria know why i want to migrate there,don't know if that is you meant by commitment letter. I officially applied on the 8th of October and the state replied with the official reference number saying it needs 12 weeks and that we should not contact them before that.
> 
> Sure, i will update you when and If (hopefully) i get any sort of answer. Please do likewise, if (hopefully) and when you get yours.
> 
> Thanks


Hi again, any replies yet? it has been 15 weeks now and my agent is saying no new news? I am worried he is either not tellin me anything or something is wrong!!! Please help!!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi guys,
Any 263111 here? My husband (263111, 60+5 points) sent his EoI on 22 Aug 2017, and had not been invited yet...have there been some 60+5 invitations sent for 263111 lately? Thanks!


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Does anyone know?
> Shall I get the automatic re-invitation in skillselect if my Victoria 190 state nomination invitation expires after 2 months?
> 
> Thanks!


There are less chances you would be re-invited, considering the trend we see these days with lot of competition. So try and complete the initial application by paying the fee and you can take your time to upload the documents.

Even if you miss a few, the CO would check and come back requesting for that.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

i have got the pre-invite today, can anybody please let me know the checklist of documents and process going forward?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for VIC, I can see a Finance criteria mentioned, do we need to show our finance at the time of applying VISA or only when we travel to VIC?

Can someone please clarify, it will be helpful. Thanks in advance.

Source:
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Thanks and Regards
Venkat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for VIC, I can see a Finance criteria mentioned, do we need to show our finance at the time of applying VISA or only when we travel to VIC?
> 
> Can someone please clarify, it will be helpful. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Have you got the pre invite ?

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you got the pre invite ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




No I am planning to file my EOI just now .. I have filed for 189 and 190 NSW till now.. no luck with those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just submitted EOI for Victoria (190 class) with 80 points including State sponsorship. Job code Software Tester- 261314.
> 
> PTE: 20, Degree: 15, Work exp: 5, Partner skill: 5, Age: 30, SS: 5




EOI submitted (261314 - Software tester) on 18th Jan. Received pre-invite today, 22nd Jan.

Will submit the documents (CV, Assessment, English score, Experience letters, Spouse assessment, Spouse english score, passport copy) tomorrow 23rd Jan, on Victoria website. 

Will keep updating the status. My profile is automation software tester with 8.7 years of work experience (3 years in India, 5.7 years in the US).


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> EOI submitted (261314 - Software tester) on 18th Jan. Received pre-invite today, 22nd Jan.
> 
> Will submit the documents (CV, Assessment, English score, Experience letters, Spouse assessment, Spouse english score, passport copy) tomorrow 23rd Jan, on Victoria website.
> 
> Will keep updating the status. My profile is automation software tester with 8.7 years of work experience (3 years in India, 5.7 years in the US).


Documents should be notarized or we can submit them as it is


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> Documents should be notarized or we can submit them as it is




They have not mentioned that it needs to be notarized, but since I already have the documents notarized, I am going to submit that.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> They have not mentioned that it needs to be notarized, but since I already have the documents notarized, I am going to submit that.


what about assessment and police clearance certificate they should also be notarized?


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> i have got the pre-invite today, can anybody please let me know the checklist of documents and process going forward?


Hi vardanlane, pls share your timeline details with job code, DOE and points


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> i have got the pre-invite today, can anybody please let me know the checklist of documents and process going forward?



Congrats buddy. What timelines and job code ? What time email came ?

Ram


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Congrats buddy. What timelines and job code ? What time email came ?
> 
> Ram


i had applied on 03-01-2017 and it came today in the morning and my job code is for ict security specialist


----------



## mayurc (Jan 1, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> Ram2409 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats buddy. What timelines and job code ? What time email came ?
> ...


Congratulations and, I must say, you have an unending hope !


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> what about assessment and police clearance certificate they should also be notarized?




You don’t need to submit police clearance for Victoria. That will be needed during visa application (DIBP). Assessment doesn’t need to be notarized. They electronically verify your submitted assessment and English test score. 
The only notarized you may submit is your passport copy and experience letters.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> You don’t need to submit police clearance for Victoria. That will be needed during visa application (DIBP). Assessment doesn’t need to be notarized. They electronically verify your submitted assessment and English test score.
> The only notarized you may submit is your passport copy and experience letters.


Thanks Buddy `


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi All,
There was a separate nomination procedure for ICT occupations where Vic gov directly selecting applicants from skillselect pool unlike the pre-nomination process for non-ICT, has it changed now?
I cant find it after they updated the website.

Sam


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

I got my pre-invite and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I got my pre-invite and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


Hi,

I am just new here regarding the process of Visa 190 and I am really confused. 

1) Do I have to submit an EOI (190) for Victoria prior to submission of the sponsorship application form through (live in Victoria) website?

2) What is the pre-invitation?

I would request your kind help to briefly describe the sequence of procedures.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just new here regarding the process of Visa 190 and I am really confused.
> 
> ...


What is your Anzsco code ?

Go through this thread and all the links given in it

You will get all your questions answered

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I got my pre-invite and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


Glad to see this. I know you have been following up with this process since quite a time. best wishes !!!!


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,
My ANZSCO Code is 263111 - I applied for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points. For SS I applied to Vic, NSW & TAS - Do you know how long the wait time would be?

Applied on 5th Dec 2017

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

My Anzco code is 233512 Mechanical Engineer


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi guys,
> Any 263111 here? My husband (263111, 60+5 points) sent his EoI on 22 July 2017, and had not been invited yet...have there been some 60+5 invitations sent for 263111 lately? Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I got my pre-invite and my timelines are in my signature. In the process of filing the nomination application.


Wow....Very congrats...Long wait and finally an improved PTE scored nailed it for you.. Between did you receive an email from VIC...If yes then can you share the sender email so that i can search my mailbox.
All the best...cheers !!


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Dear all,
Got the pre invite from vic on 22.01.18
Whats the difference between pre invite and invite... after responding within 14 days, wat are the chances of getting ITA.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Imnikita said:


> Dear all,
> Got the pre invite from vic on 22.01.18
> Whats the difference between pre invite and invite... after responding within 14 days, wat are the chances of getting ITA.




Pre-Invite is when state picks your application based on your points and skill code and invite you to submit your CV, Skill assessment and other supporting documents. 

State will review your CV very carefully and if your skills fit the Australian job market requirements, they send you an invitation to apply (ITA) for visa in Skill Select and they want to nominate you. This is the final invite. 

They may do a reference check by contacting the persons you mentioned in your CV under references.
Your CV plays the most important role to receive ITA from State. 

After you submit all the supporting documents after pre-invite within 14 days, Victoria takes up to 12 weeks to decide if they want to nominate and invite you.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

This final invite will follow the cycle of 189 only every month or it can come anytime ?





expat_user_25 said:


> Pre-Invite is when state picks your application based on your points and skill code and invite you to submit your CV, Skill assessment and other supporting documents.
> 
> State will review your CV very carefully and if your skills fit the Australian job market requirements, they send you an invitation to apply (ITA) for visa in Skill Select and they want to nominate you. This is the final invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> This final invite will follow the cycle of 189 only every month or it can come anytime ?



This is totally independent of 189 cycle and can come anytime within 12 weeks from the submission of your documents after pre-invite.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

You may have heard about Victoria engineering applications temporary closure and expected opening on Feb 05th.
Can I still submit a new application before re-opening date or should I wait until they officially open the engineering applications.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello,
> 
> You may have heard about Victoria engineering applications temporary closure and expected opening on Feb 05th.
> Can I still submit a new application before re-opening date or should I wait until they officially open the engineering applications.


Closure means closure
If they would still accept applications, then why would they close it ?
Just for the fun of it ?

Cheers


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Closure means closure
> If they would still accept applications, then why would they close it ?
> Just for the fun of it ?
> 
> Cheers


Wouldn't it possible to hold the applications with them, until the intended opening date SIR.

It seems there is no restriction to apply even-though there is a restriction SIR.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

IMG_SL said:


> Wouldn't it possible to hold the applications with them, until the intended opening date SIR.
> 
> It seems there is no restriction to apply even-though there is a restriction SIR.


I would not suggest to apply until they reopen it. Anyway, it will be on February so there are just a few days only.

If it is rejected, applicants need to wait for 6 months to reapply. It will be detrimental.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sawtinnmaung said:


> I would not suggest to apply until they reopen it. Anyway, it will be on February so there are just a few days only.
> 
> If it is rejected, applicants need to wait for 6 months to reapply. It will be detrimental.


Thanks for helpful reply and kind words.
Will apply after Feb 05th.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I think this is the right forum to post this question. Like many of you I too got pre-invite to Victoria yesterday. How many are trying for 189 still, my question is can we apply for this pre-invite, my agent says if we accept this pre-invite we can't get 189 invitation at all. That's sounds weird to me. I thought we can apply for pre-invite and still wait for 189. Is it not so? Kindly help me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I think this is the right forum to post this question. Like many of you I too got pre-invite to Victoria yesterday. How many are trying for 189 still, my question is can we apply for this pre-invite, my agent says if we accept this pre-invite we can't get 189 invitation at all. That's sounds weird to me. I thought we can apply for pre-invite and still wait for 189. Is it not so? Kindly help me.


Are the 189 and 190 in the same EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is the right forum to post this question. Like many of you I too got pre-invite to Victoria yesterday. How many are trying for 189 still, my question is can we apply for this pre-invite, my agent says if we accept this pre-invite we can't get 189 invitation at all. That's sounds weird to me. I thought we can apply for pre-invite and still wait for 189. Is it not so? Kindly help me.
> ...


No, separate EOI .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> No, separate EOI .


He does not know what he is talking about

It’s high time you took matters in your own hand and removed him as an agent

At least that is what I would do

Your EOI will continue to participate in the 189 round even after you get the final invite from 190, leave alone the preinvite.
Many members don’t accept the 190 invite right away and wait for 189 invite till the last moment 
It’s unethical, but it is being practiced


Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, i am planning to apply for 261312 ANSZCO Code (developer programmer) with 5.3 years experience and B.tech in EEE(electrical and electronics engineering). My total score is 65. Will they deduct work experience and if so how many years. Btw i do have programming in c, RDBMS and data structures in my engineering as subject. Could you please guide me if that would count?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > No, separate EOI .
> ...


Thanks a lot. 
I will apply for the pre-invite and wait for 189 as well. In the meantime waiting for my new ACS result too, if that's positive I will withdraw 190 and go with 189.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Hi all, i am planning to apply for 261312 ANSZCO Code (developer programmer) with 5.3 years experience and B.tech in EEE(electrical and electronics engineering). My total score is 65. Will they deduct work experience and if so how many years. Btw i do have programming in c, RDBMS and data structures in my engineering as subject. Could you please guide me if that would count?


Have you completed your skills assessment? 

Cheers


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Hi all, i am planning to apply for 261312 ANSZCO Code (developer programmer) with 5.3 years experience and B.tech in EEE(electrical and electronics engineering). My total score is 65. Will they deduct work experience and if so how many years. Btw i do have programming in c, RDBMS and data structures in my engineering as subject. Could you please guide me if that would count?


I am from electronics and communication engineering, they deducted 4 years from my experience. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for quick reply. I have one more question. If they deduct my work exp i be left with only 55 points. Do you think with state sponshorship 5 points i will again become eligible with 60 points before submitting EOI??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I have one more question. If they deduct my work exp i be left with only 55 points. Do you think with state sponshorship 5 points i will again become eligible with 60 points before submitting EOI??


You can’t apply under 189
You can apply under 190

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Updated details in signature.

Submitted Victoria nomination application today.

A big thank you to all the people who have guided me here. Appreciate your help people!!


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated details in signature.
> 
> Submitted Victoria nomination application today.
> 
> A big thank you to all the people who have guided me here. Appreciate your help people!!




Hi Ravi, wish you luck for Victoria round up. Since you have applied for Victoria I just wanted to know that where can we find the description of occupations appearing in the spouse occupation list. Hope to have your feedback on this. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I think this is the right forum to post this question. Like many of you I too got pre-invite to Victoria yesterday. How many are trying for 189 still, my question is can we apply for this pre-invite, my agent says if we accept this pre-invite we can't get 189 invitation at all. That's sounds weird to me. I thought we can apply for pre-invite and still wait for 189. Is it not so? Kindly help me.



Please ditch your agent asap


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for reply. But what are my chances of getting an invite with just 60 points in state sponshorship considering current trend?? Also how much time does vit yake to get an invite in 190 visa after filing EOI??


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

swapnadas said:


> Thanks for reply. But what are my chances of getting an invite with just 60 points in state sponshorship considering current trend?? Also how much time does vit yake to get an invite in 190 visa after filing EOI??




People in this thread have received the invite with 60 points under security specialization and few other job code.
If you are applying under the job code that they really need, and you pass the minimum requirement, they will send you the pre-invite.

I got my pre-invite in 4 days. There is no fix time. But based on the thread discussions average waiting time for pre-invite is 10-15days after submitting the EOI.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Okay. Thanks for that update. My job code is 261312(developer programmer). I still have to do my acs though. Unfortunately i came to know that my work experience is irrelevant as i have done my B.Tech in EEE. So i am little confused as agent is saying to apply for ACS and then Under 190 subclass with state sponshorship i will gain 5 point which will make my score 60 just qualified. I don't know if i should proceed with this or simply focus on improving my PTE score to 8 (now i hv 7 band in ielts) and then start with acs and all?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> People in this thread have received the invite with 60 points under security specialization and few other job code.
> If you are applying under the job code that they really need, and you pass the minimum requirement, they will send you the pre-invite.
> 
> I got my pre-invite in 4 days. There is no fix time. But based on the thread discussions average waiting time for pre-invite is 10-15days after submitting the EOI.


But you are an on-shore applicant rite ? Offshore Testers very rarely get ..


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

swapnadas said:


> Okay. Thanks for that update. My job code is 261312(developer programmer). I still have to do my acs though. Unfortunately i came to know that my work experience is irrelevant as i have done my B.Tech in EEE. So i am little confused as agent is saying to apply for ACS and then Under 190 subclass with state sponshorship i will gain 5 point which will make my score 60 just qualified. I don't know if i should proceed with this or simply focus on improving my PTE score to 8 (now i hv 7 band in ielts) and then start with acs and all?




Going for PTE with improved score is always a good idea.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

jorajau said:


> But you are an on-shore applicant rite ? Offshore Testers very rarely get ..




Yes, I am an offshore applicant. And I think no one from offshore got approval from Victoria under software tester job code. So I am not keeping any high hopes even though I have over 8 years of automation experience.

I have also submitted my profile to ACS for assessment under software engineer (expecting result in early march). If that gets approved then 189 would be a very easy to get with 80 points.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Any agricultural consultant here ??


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you completed your skills assessment?
> 
> Cheers


No not yet


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Yes, I am an offshore applicant. And I think no one from offshore got approval from Victoria under software tester job code. So I am not keeping any high hopes even though I have over 8 years of automation experience.
> 
> I have also submitted my profile to ACS for assessment under software engineer (expecting result in early march). If that gets approved then 189 would be a very easy to get with 80 points.


I am too planning for the same. Once you receive the ACS result for Software Engineer ,is it ok if we don't withdraw the EOI submitted for Victoria?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

jorajau said:


> I am too planning for the same. Once you receive the ACS result for Software Engineer ,is it ok if we don't withdraw the EOI submitted for Victoria?




Yeah, you can submit/ keep 2 different EOI’s.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated details in signature.
> 
> Submitted Victoria nomination application today.
> 
> A big thank you to all the people who have guided me here. Appreciate your help people!!




Hi,

I'd like to confirm with you the required processes for Victoria nomination and please tell me if there is any misunderstanding from my side.

1) Firstly, I have to submit a new EOI 190 for Victoria through skill select.
2) Secondly, I have to wait until I get any reply from VIC (Waiting time is expected to be about 1-2 weeks).
3) Once, I receive a feedback from VIC (Pre-invitation), I'll submit my SS application through (live in Victoria) website.
4) Wait again until I get any reply from VIC (Waiting time is expected to be about 10-12 weeks).
5) Once, I receive a feedback from VIC (Final invitation), I'll start lodgement of my documents to skill select.

Am I right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to confirm with you the required processes for Victoria nomination and please tell me if there is any misunderstanding from my side.
> 
> ...


This process is correct if you are an ICT applicant 
If you are a NON ICT applicant, then go to stage 3 directly

Cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This process is correct if you are an ICT applicant
> If you are a NON ICT applicant, then go to stage 3 directly
> 
> Cheers




Actually, I am a mechanical engineer (Code: 233512)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Actually, I am a mechanical engineer (Code: 233512)


Apply directly to live in Vic website with the required documents 
Last year quite a few mechanical engineers were sponsored by VIC

Cheers


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Mina2022 said:


> Actually, I am a mechanical engineer (Code: 233512)


Hey, waiting till feb 5th?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Apply directly to live in Vic website with the required documents
> Last year quite a few mechanical engineers were sponsored by VIC
> 
> Cheers


Hey, where did you find last year 190 invitations?


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

Is it possible to find the status of our application (for pre invite) using the reference number sent in acknowledgment email? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Hey, waiting till feb 5th?



Yup


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Please ditch your agent asap




Hey congrats for pre invite. Can you pls let me know that where I can find the description of jobs mentioned in spouse occupation category. Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Hey, where did you find last year 190 invitations?


From what members reported getting it on the forum

You can also try to check it on immitracker 

It should be available there also in a much more organised way

Cheers


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

newbienz said:


> From what members reported getting it on the forum
> 
> You can also try to check it on immitracker
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I submitted my EOI to VIC yesterday for 190 visa. My occupation is System Analyst with 70 points + 5 points for SS. As I am not an expert of the trend of VIC invitations, do I have a good chances to be invited soon? Note: I will lose 5 points in 30-June for the age.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Guys.. I got my assessment for Software Engineer ANZSCO today and planning to apply for 189 (65 pts) and 190 (70 pts ) NSW .

I already have an EOI active for Victoria state for Software Tester category and did not turn out well hence did a re-assessment with new code. 

Can I keep the Victoria EOI active and submit another EOI with different job code. ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Guys.. I got my assessment for Software Engineer ANZSCO today and planning to apply for 189 (65 pts) and 190 (70 pts ) NSW .
> 
> I already have an EOI active for Victoria state for Software Tester category and did not turn out well hence did a re-assessment with new code.
> 
> Can I keep the Victoria EOI active and submit another EOI with different job code. ?


Yes you can

There is no limit on the number of EOIs you can lodge

Cheers


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yes you can
> 
> There is no limit on the number of EOIs you can lodge
> 
> Cheers


Even if it is for 2 different job codes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Even if it is for 2 different job codes?


Yup
As long as both assessment are valid on the date of the EOI
ACS does not cancel the previous assessment it gave you upon granting the assessment under the new code
Both will run parallel 

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, 

I have small confusion i have total 7 years of experience. But i have collected work employment reference letter for only 5.3 years as of now excluding my current organization employment reference. I have two questions :
1)should i also generate employment reference from current job which would make my years as 7 or am i good with 5.3 years experience considering they will reduce my work ex as my b. Tech is from EEE???
2) should I file acs myself or should I go by agent who is taking 76,000 INR for entire process?? 

Please advice.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

jorajau said:


> Guys.. I got my assessment for Software Engineer ANZSCO today and planning to apply for 189 (65 pts) and 190 (70 pts ) NSW .
> 
> I already have an EOI active for Victoria state for Software Tester category and did not turn out well hence did a re-assessment with new code.
> 
> Can I keep the Victoria EOI active and submit another EOI with different job code. ?




Good move. I have planned to do the same. Waiting for my new assessment to come.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have small confusion i have total 7 years of experience. But i have collected work employment reference letter for only 5.3 years as of now excluding my current organization employment reference. I have two questions :
> 1)should i also generate employment reference from current job which would make my years as 7 or am i good with 5.3 years experience considering they will reduce my work ex as my b. Tech is from EEE???
> ...


Which Anzsco code are you applying fo r?


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Which Anzsco code are you applying fo r?


I am applying for 261312(developer programmer). I have work experience in IT as developer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have small confusion i have total 7 years of experience. But i have collected work employment reference letter for only 5.3 years as of now excluding my current organization employment reference. I have two questions :
> 1)should i also generate employment reference from current job which would make my years as 7 or am i good with 5.3 years experience considering they will reduce my work ex as my b. Tech is from EEE???
> ...


1. In all probability 4 years will be deducted from your experience
So to get even 5 points for experience you will need total of 7 years experience. So the current experience is important


2. Most members here have processed their applications directly
But you should be prepared to do the documentation and spend time in filling the forms

The members can help when you are stuck, but the actual work has to be done by you

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. In all probability 4 years will be deducted from your experience
> So to get even 5 points for experience you will need total of 7 years experience. So the current experience is important
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply. I also want to highlight that on 14th feb i will complete exactly 7 years of my work exp. Having said that in this month even my current organization work exp won't fetch me any points. So now could you please advice if i should simply proceed with my developer programmer profile for ACS with 5.3 years experience or should i wait for 2 -3 months so i that i show my acs with 7 years experience??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Thanks for reply. I also want to highlight that on 14th feb i will complete exactly 7 years of my work exp. Having said that in this month even my current organization work exp won't fetch me any points. So now could you please advice if i should simply proceed with my developer programmer profile for ACS with 5.3 years experience or should i wait for 2 -3 months so i that i show my acs with 7 years experience??


Have you completed your English tests ?
Post your points table

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you completed your English tests ?
> Post your points table
> 
> Cheers


Yes completed Ielts and below is my points:
Code 261312 Developr programmer
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
ILETS: 10 points 
Experience 0 points

Also after filing ACS I am planning to improve my score by giving PTE meanwhile which i have not given yet. Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Yes completed Ielts and below is my points:
> Code 261312 Developr programmer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> ...


Untill you get 20 in English, there is no sense in getting an ACS done
With even 60 points, you can never get an invite in the near future

Once you acheieve 20 points or complete 7 years experience, apply for ACS
No need to hurry the ACS at this stage

Moreover major changes are supposedly coming in March
You will have clarity on the changes also by the time you are ready to apply for ACS assessment 

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Untill you get 20 in English, there is no sense in getting an ACS done
> With even 60 points, you can never get an invite in the near future
> 
> Once you acheieve 20 points or complete 7 years experience, apply for ACS
> ...


Okay. So are you saying that with 55 points in hand i should not even go for ACS because with 7 years of exp i stand more chance to get a positive assessment than with 5.3 years?? 

Also i heard that even with 55 point i can submit EOI and file for 190 after state invite. Which will make my score 60. Are you saying that with 60 points i don't stand a chance to invite even in subclass 190??

Please suggest.


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

55 for developer programmer will not be enough to get an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

jjacobp said:


> 55 for developer programmer will not be enough to get an invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, then i have to wait to complete 7 years as well as improve my English score by Pte. Btw is PTE comparatively easy than IELTS??


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes. PTE is easy compared to IELTS. 20 for PTE and 5 for experience will take you to 70 points which is competing score for your occupation. You have a good chance then to get an invite. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

jjacobp said:


> Yes. PTE is easy compared to IELTS. 20 for PTE and 5 for experience will take you to 70 points which is competing score for your occupation. You have a good chance then to get an invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for all suggestion. Also i think it shouldn't be a tough task to file ACS and submitting ab EOI. I am really not willing to pay agent 80 k !! What say?


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

You can go ahead if you are confident and aware about process. You can seek help from fellow forum mates as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hmm right. Also one more thing i have to ask. If i provide my current organization employment reference as well and provide them my first and december month salary slip. My declaration will be done by one of my colleague who is one level senior to me. So in such case my doc will state "she is working with organization with so and so date till date". Right so how will ACS process will calculate my exact work experience as it will be till date mentioned in my current exp letter???


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Hmm right. Also one more thing i have to ask. If i provide my current organization employment reference as well and provide them my first and december month salary slip. My declaration will be done by one of my colleague who is one level senior to me. So in such case my doc will state "she is working with organization with so and so date till date". Right so how will ACS process will calculate my exact work experience as it will be till date mentioned in my current exp letter???


Typically in ACS application you have to give "to date". So you can give the date of the SD. Like if you get the SD notarized on 31 Jan, then your "to date" wil be 31 Jan as per ACS.

But while filling the EOI, you can leave the current experience "to date" blank, which can be substantiated with an updated payslip after this period.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ushan89 (Jan 24, 2018)

*Made a visa application*

Hi all,

I am curious to know if anyone else here has made a visa application. I received nomination and invite from DIBP to apply for visa in dec 17. I am waiting on outcome of my visa application now. 

Things to do: Submit FBI proof of character.


Wanted to get in touch with folks in similar boat


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, 
I have a situation here. As i said earlier that my experience is 5.5 years excluding my current experience. But i was planning to get my current work ex too. But my company HR/manager/supervisor has all denied to provide me reference letter. They said it is against their policy. I am quite stuck at this point as i am working in this company for past 1 year 6 months now. That would have made my total exp 7 years and even after deducting 4 years atleast i could have chance of 5 points for my work exp. Now i m feeling wasted. Please advice.


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

@ swapnadas:
That's what we all were telling. Why you don't believe us .? 

I understand you have 1.6 years of experience in current company and HR will not give you detailed experience letter. No problem. Let them do. Now, you get an employee working in your company . Buy a stamp paper, declare all the details regarding your current experience and get it signed from your colleague. Mention all details like your work start date, and end date, your designation, his designation, your employee number and his employee number in declaration. Also Try to get a reference letter from your company. For most MNCs there will be a one line reference letter which can be downloaded from their web portal. So get it for you and also get it for the other employee who is making the declaration.

Now again, submit all these details to ACS and wait for outcome. Do not worry about "to date". You will be able to claim whatever relevant points later as well. Suppose you want to show them that you are working in current company till Dec 2018- no problem, submit salary slip for December 2018 and January 2019's bank statement. All these docs will be considered as your employment proof..

And in your case you hav to get 20 points for IELTS/PTE . I do not see any chance to get an invite with 55+5=60 considering your job as Developer Programmer. May be you can go for 489 temporary visa with current points. Again that is not a PR. So better upgrade your English score and try. 

Hope you are clear now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

@ Swapnadas : forgot to tell , declaration from your colleague need to be notarised with "Sworn before me " stamp. With that you can go for ACS assessment without company provided experience letter. If you really have too much of concerns in your mind, I suggest to go ahead with some consultancy as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for detail reply. But my only problem is i already asked two work colleagues and they have denied to sign on SD as my company policy don't allow them to do it. In past also when one employee tried for canada immigration he did not get anyone who could sign in SD even 
after trying for 2 months. Then he went without current job reference. But he already had 7 years experience from previous org. I will definitely focus on improving my pte score and in my case that is the only way i can get at max 65 score to even be eligible. Only that i feel i could not gain any points for my current job.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Thanks for detail reply. But my only problem is i already asked two work colleagues and they have denied to sign on SD as my company policy don't allow them to do it. In past also when one employee tried for canada immigration he did not get anyone who could sign in SD even
> after trying for 2 months. Then he went without current job reference. But he already had 7 years experience from previous org. I will definitely focus on improving my pte score and in my case that is the only way i can get at max 65 score to even be eligible. Only that i feel i could not gain any points for my current job.


Do you have any JD printed on company letter head having signatures of your managers ?


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

@SwapnaDas : no company have a policy to do SD. But people are doing it. There is no policy in any company stopping employees to make SD. May be your colleagues are afraid to do this which I can understand and it is their personal choice. But be clear, I as a colleague is declaring something on govt stamp paper about your tasks and responsibility for some personal matters do not have anything to do with your organisation and they are not supposed to stop me also. Because this is my personal things and they should not interfere in that. That's how it is. 

But I understand that none of your colleagues are ready to do it. So better opt to upgrade your PTE score which will take you to 65 and you will get 65+5 for state nomination. If luck is not in your favour and your are not getting an invite- please go ahead with 489 which is the only way. Live there for 2 years and convert your visa to PR... 489 Visa can be converted to PR after two years. I think visa class is 887 if I am not wrong. 

But try for 190 atleast, and go for 489 only in worst scenario 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Pardon for grammar and spell as I am typing from mobile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

I have checked and unfortunately no such JD is there.  seems like my entire application now depends on my pte score now. Unless i score 20 i can't pursue.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Also could you please advice if i can prepare for pte with all the online material available (could you please suggest some links also) or shall i join classroom training given that i have to aim for 20 now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Also could you please advice if i can prepare for pte with all the online material available (could you please suggest some links also) or shall i join classroom training given that i have to aim for 20 now.


Go through this thread in the forum
It’s a gold mine of Information 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2282.html#post13924034

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok thank you for that link. Could you please suggest me if it's a good idea to file for ACS now (as my current job won't provide anytime in future and i have work exp from previous org all in place) with 5.5 years experience and meanwhile prepare for pte?? As ACS will take atleast 2 months time and i will be done with one step to save time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Ok thank you for that link. Could you please suggest me if it's a good idea to file for ACS now (as my current job won't provide anytime in future and i have work exp from previous org all in place) with 5.5 years experience and meanwhile prepare for pte?? As ACS will take atleast 2 months time and i will be done with one step to save time.


If you have lost all hopes of getting any fresh SD or reference letter, then get the ACS assessment done and get it out of the way

But if I were in your shoes, I would not lose hope and keep trying to get a SD from someone who has left the company and cannot be penalised by the HR

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

I actually know a person who left org 3 months back but she is one designation junior to me and morover i think my work experience will not be counted after she left right? And will my reference be counted for junior work colleague? I am not sure about that! Correct me if I am wrong pls!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> I actually know a person who left org 3 months back but she is one designation junior to me and morover i think my work experience will not be counted after she left right? And will my reference be counted for junior work colleague? I am not sure about that! Correct me if I am wrong pls!!


Junior colleague..ruled out

Has to be senior or at worst parallel

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Okay, if i find same level designation employee who left org recently then also my experience would be counted till the time he served right ?? And for ongoing experience i would have to vouch on someone still working in org, isn't it??


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

ushan89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am curious to know if anyone else here has made a visa application. I received nomination and invite from DIBP to apply for visa in dec 17. I am waiting on outcome of my visa application now.
> 
> ...


I submitted my visa application on Dec 18 bro nsw190 ... trying to be patient lol 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> I have checked and unfortunately no such JD is there.  seems like my entire application now depends on my pte score now. Unless i score 20 i can't pursue.


Just a suggestion:
then can you make your JD and get it signed from your managers (for office record) later which can be presented for assessment instead of asking them directly for SOS. 
It maybe possible this way.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Okay, if i find same level designation employee who left org recently then also my experience would be counted till the time he served right ?? And for ongoing experience i would have to vouch on someone still working in org, isn't it??


He should be able to convince th CO in case if a verification call how he was aware of your RNR 
As long as he can convince that, there is no problem

Obviously he can only certify for the portion both of you worked together in the organisation 

All said and done, the chances that call will go to your company HR are very high and they should also confirm what is written in the SD
Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for reply. Actually i heard a case where an employee in front of me convinced one person for signing SD, during verification though embassy called HR person and conferenced the witness and asked to validate. In order to save his job his authorized person denied as it is against company policy and HR was on call. His entire ACS was scrapped he lost around 3 lakh money and everything on stake. That is the reason i am furious to even convince anyone for signing SD. Atleast i have just 1.6 years in current job whereas that person who was screwed had 6 years work exp in this org. 

Having said that i feel i should get ACS done with 5.5 years exp atleast (meanwhile preparing for pte for 20 points). I assume it will take 2 months to get result from the date i file ACS right??


----------



## mhelskie (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi All,

New here - just wanted to get some insights as I recently submitted a via 190 EOI in NSW and Victoria for 262113(Sys Ad) last Nov 2017 via a migration agent. Would you know of any other state/territory where i can apply? I have 70pts and would like to explore other states. 

Would you also know where I can check when the last visa 190 invitation was given out? And what are my chances and average time of me getting an invitation?

Thank you and more power to this forum! Apologies as i have a lot of questions


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Thanks for reply. Actually i heard a case where an employee in front of me convinced one person for signing SD, during verification though embassy called HR person and conferenced the witness and asked to validate. In order to save his job his authorized person denied as it is against company policy and HR was on call. His entire ACS was scrapped he lost around 3 lakh money and everything on stake. That is the reason i am furious to even convince anyone for signing SD. Atleast i have just 1.6 years in current job whereas that person who was screwed had 6 years work exp in this org.
> 
> Having said that i feel i should get ACS done with 5.5 years exp atleast (meanwhile preparing for pte for 20 points). I assume it will take 2 months to get result from the date i file ACS right??


6-8 weeks processing time

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mhelskie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New here - just wanted to get some insights as I recently submitted a via 190 EOI in NSW and Victoria for 262113(Sys Ad) last Nov 2017 via a migration agent. Would you know of any other state/territory where i can apply? I have 70pts and would like to explore other states.
> 
> ...


Here you go
All the options for you in one place 

Systems Administrator Immigration to Australia PR Visa

You can check in immitracker if any invitations have been issued
Do note that it’s not an exhaustive list, but that’s the best you can get

Cheers


----------



## mhelskie (Jan 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> All the options for you in one place
> 
> You can check in immitracker if any invitations have been issued
> ...


Thanks a lot, so I have to my migration agent if we can submit an EOI to Northern Territory(Darwin) or SA(Adelaide). Vic is not open anymore for SysAds  I applied in NSW for Stream 2(70 points). I still have a small chance of getting an invite.

Any suggestions on how I could increase my chances?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mhelskie said:


> Thanks a lot, so I have to my migration agent if we can submit an EOI to Northern Territory(Darwin) or SA(Adelaide). Vic is not open anymore for SysAds  I applied in NSW for Stream 2(70 points). I still have a small chance of getting an invite.
> 
> Any suggestions on how I could increase my chances?


Increase your points is all I can say 

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi all,
Has Victoria invited anyone from 261313 till now ?
I couldn’t see any entry in my immitracker, just curious.

Thanks
Venkat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi all,
> Has Victoria invited anyone from 261313 till now ?
> I couldn’t see any entry in my immitracker, just curious.
> 
> ...




With the job code 261313, people must be applying in 189 as its a long term skill set in occupation list.


----------



## minchu87 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Change job after lodging application*

Hello ,

1) should i lodge the application now and then upload documents later or collect all documents first and then lodge the application?
2 )can i change job after lodging the PR application . right now i am on 457 visa.



PTE: 10 Age: 30 Degree: 15 Work ex: 10 State :5
EOI (under 190 Victoria): 9th Nov 2017 (70 points)
invite: 25 Jan 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minchu87 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> 1) should i lodge the application now and then upload documents later or collect all documents first and then lodge the application?
> 2 )can i change job after lodging the PR application . right now i am on 457 visa.
> ...


You cannot upload documents Untill you have submitted the application and paid the visa fees
You can safely upload the documents upto a period of 2 weeks after you apply as the chances of a CO actually looking at your case before that are negligible 

You can change the job after lodging application as far as 190 application is concerned

You have to see the effect it has on your 457 visa and you should follow all rules for the transfer to new employer.
You should not be an illegal in the country even for a day else it may affect your 190

You also get a bridging visa once you pay the visa fees as you are onshore but whether you will be allowed to work on that or not will depend on the conditions given therein.
It will also kick in only after the expiry of your 457 visa and am not sure if prematurely cancelled visa is covered or not

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All,

I did asked my current org for reference letter. The HR person said "we do not provide any such letter which specify roles and responsibilities of employees" nor do they authorize any person to sign SD for any employee. It is against company policy. However they only provide details of employee , date of joining designation and work address letter. Could you please advice how should I provide work reference letter under such circumstance where neither I can get reference letter from HR nor any of my work colleague can sign on SD ?? 

Can my offer letter , till date slary slip and standard letter from company HR (which states everything else other than my roles and responsibilities) serve as a proof of my current employment ??

Please advice.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For employment check they need to validate 2 things 

1. Did you work in that company ?
2. What did you work? This is needed because they have to map you under the skill which you are claiming.

For the point 2 they require the roles and responsibilities letter or SD doc.

Somehow try to prove the point 2. That should work out

Thanks
Venkat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakaisraka (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi, I have been folowing this forum for some time. I have just lodged acs assessment application. How long it takes for the result these days?
Also - what are chances for invitation for SS with 65 points( 60+5) as ICT BA?

Thanks


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

rakaisraka said:


> Hi, I have been folowing this forum for some time. I have just lodged acs assessment application. How long it takes for the result these days?
> Also - what are chances for invitation for SS with 65 points( 60+5) as ICT BA?
> 
> Thanks




Around 2 months .. no one can predict state 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> For employment check they need to validate 2 things
> 
> 1. Did you work in that company ?
> 2. What did you work? This is needed because they have to map you under the skill which you are claiming.
> ...


I already have employment reference letter for 5.5 years exp. But for current org it is not at all possible due to reasons I have explained in above post. My current org gives me 1.6 years. As my branch is EEE in B.Tech so i am trying to increase my points. Could you please advice what can be done under such circumstances ??


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

swapnadas said:


> I already have employment reference letter for 5.5 years exp. But for current org it is not at all possible due to reasons I have explained in above post. My current org gives me 1.6 years. As my branch is EEE in B.Tech so i am trying to increase my points. Could you please advice what can be done under such circumstances ??




Simple leave out your current organisation and get your ACS assessed for rest of the experience...

My case is also the same like yours... I should have 75 points for 189 on board ... my current company is reluctant to provide any reference letter .. so I removed my current companies exp ( 8months ) and filed with 70 ... however I managed to get a SD from my manager and cleared ACS, but I didn’t claim the points in my EOI since the manager who referred me is no more in the company.

Hope it helps!
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Simple leave out your current organisation and get your ACS assessed for rest of the experience...
> 
> My case is also the same like yours... I should have 75 points for 189 on board ... my current company is reluctant to provide any reference letter .. so I removed my current companies exp ( 8months ) and filed with 70 ... however I managed to get a SD from my manager and cleared ACS, but I didn’t claim the points in my EOI since the manager who referred me is no more in the company.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

swapnadas said:


> Thanks for your advice.


I also had two questions:

1) In how many days PTE result is declared?
2) How many years of experience will be deducted for B.Tech in EEE (Electrical and Electronics Engineering) as job code I am applying for is 261312 (Developer programmer) ??

Thank you


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

swapnadas said:


> I also had two questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Within 3 days, some times within 24 hours. I got in 18 hours.
2. 4 years will be deducted by ACS in your case. Mine is in E.C Engineering and they reduced 4 years for me.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, 
I am planning to certify my ACS documents. Who can certify these documents and is there also any specific writing while certifying??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi all,
> I am planning to certify my ACS documents. Who can certify these documents and is there also any specific writing while certifying??


See page 8 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf

In India any notary can do it

Cheers


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Folks,

Friends, I am in a Dilemma.

IF ACS conducts a Employer verification , I have worked for HDFC Bank and currently with IBM. In these two organisations nor in the letter head or in the website they have mentioned the HR's Phone number or mail ID.


So If ACS do not reach them , my case will be hanging on there for more than 6 months to 1 year. How do I prevent this, can some one help me how to overcome this problem please?

Thanks


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

hi all,

has victoria invited anyone to apply under 190, code: 261313 ?

Regards


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> For employment check they need to validate 2 things
> 
> 1. Did you work in that company ?
> 2. What did you work? This is needed because they have to map you under the skill which you are claiming.
> ...




Hey Venkat, try to get it from your superior. It would be easier to get. Companies are obliged to do this and HR people are the creepy one who just want to deny any such request. I think you should talk calmly to your hr head as there is no harm in issuing such certificate. Or if your supervisor is able to provide this then nothing like that..cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Anybody from Trade occupations,,,*Fitter General 323211*,,,,,Skill assessment from vetasses is going on for me,,,Waiting for TI schedule,,

How long it may take to get the schedule of Technical interview after Document verification,,,

Which states have the more industries and scopes for Trade Occupations,,,
Thanks,,,,


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, 

I am planning to submit document for acs in a day or two. I have a doubt. Since i have been a developer in IT for my entire career so i am planning to apply under anzsco code 261312(developer programmer). What if acs wants to change my anzsco code?? How many days window will i get to change it ? Will it push my application in queue again and delay process ? As I am not taking any agents help so i wanted advice from you?? Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to submit document for acs in a day or two. I have a doubt. Since i have been a developer in IT for my entire career so i am planning to apply under anzsco code 261312(developer programmer). What if acs wants to change my anzsco code?? How many days window will i get to change it ? Will it push my application in queue again and delay process ? As I am not taking any agents help so i wanted advice from you?? Please help.


Very rarely will ACS ask you to be assessed under a different code then what you have applied

No need to worry so much in f your case
Just submit your application directly

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## luthrakg (Aug 8, 2016)

*Need help with the process*

Hi All,

I am also aspiring for Victoria State Sponsorship or Invitation.
Can you please let me know about the process i Need to follow.

I have submitted my EOI using SkillSelect a week back.

Do i need to contact the government, fill out the nomination form present on Victorian government site, or anything else i need to do in order to get an invitation of even start the process?

Or can anyone let me know the steps in order to apply for Victoria in case i have missed out on any.

Points: 65
Skills Assessment: valid till Dec 2019 under 261314 categor ( software Tester)

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Very rarely will ACS ask you to be assessed under a different code then what you have applied
> 
> No need to worry so much in f your case
> Just submit your application directly
> ...


Do i also have to submit my latest resume along with acs documents? Although i don't see that in acs checklist but somewhere it is mentioned. Please advice.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

luthrakg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also aspiring for Victoria State Sponsorship or Invitation.
> Can you please let me know about the process i Need to follow.
> ...


Many in this forum have noted that - for a Software Tester, the demand is for those with specialized skills like Automation testing, Tools, etc rather than Manual \ Functional testing. Also, try to improve your points to get to the top of the queue. 

As an applicant for an ICT skill migration, you would have to wait for victorian government to invite you for Nomination. Check your Emails regularly and your "Communication" tab in your EOI atleast once a week.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

techierox said:


> Do i also have to submit my latest resume along with acs documents? Although i don't see that in acs checklist but somewhere it is mentioned. Please advice.


No need to submit a CV \ Resume.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, 

Please confirm on below acs document requirement:
1) 10th,12th pass certificate and marksheet
2) work employment reference letter from all the companies ine has worked with on company letter head specifying roles and responsiblities. 
3) passport copy

All the above documents need to be certified right?? 
Also as i am applying for visa 189 for husband too do i need 
to submit any extra document like. Certified copy of marriage certificate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please confirm on below acs document requirement:
> 1) 10th,12th pass certificate and marksheet
> ...


1. Not required. Only  college all semesters marksheets and degree

No other documents required for marriage etc unless being used for proving name change after marriage 
All documents to b submitted to ACS have to be notarised without exception

Cheers


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

techierox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please confirm on below acs document requirement:
> 1) 10th,12th pass certificate and marksheet
> ...


Hi,

1) Passport copy 
2) Graduation and above marksheets and degree.
3) Experience cert or SD (Statutory Declaration)

These document copies must be Notary Public attested, True Copy stamp and Valid out side India Stamp.

Refer to below doc for details:
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf

Regards,


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. Not required. Only college all semesters marksheets and degree
> 
> No other documents required for marriage etc unless being used for proving name change after marriage
> All documents to b submitted to ACS have to be notarised without exception
> ...


Oh yes forgot to mention b.tech degree certificate. Okay by notarised you mean on 100 rs stamp paper or just certified by a government authority with seal, sign, date and explicit mention of "true copy of certified document" ? (because all my work reference letter is on company letter head).
Please confirm. Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Oh yes forgot to mention b.tech degree certificate. Okay by notarised you mean on 100 rs stamp paper or just certified by a government authority with seal, sign, date and explicit mention of "true copy of certified document" ? (because all my work reference letter is on company letter head).
> Please confirm. Thank you.


Government officials is also not required
Just go to the nearest notary and get them certified as true copies of the original
The ACS website has details of what the notary should write
The reference letter also has to be notarised 

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Government officials is also not required
> Just go to the nearest notary and get them certified as true copies of the original
> The ACS website has details of what the notary should write
> The reference letter also has to be notarised
> ...


Okay so nothing required on stamp paper in my case right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Okay so nothing required on stamp paper in my case right?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,

I have a very silly question should i also take back side print out of all documents and get it certified like back side of degree certificate and marksheet where grades are explained??


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello Friends
My VIC nomination result has come today and not approved. Did someone tried to seek the detailed response from them and/or is there a case where someone replied/taken this not approved revert to a approval ?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Friends
> My VIC nomination result has come today and not approved. Did someone tried to seek the detailed response from them and/or is there a case where someone replied/taken this not approved revert to a approval ?


That's tough Ram. I hope you're able to figure out another way in quickly!

Someone shared yesterday that they got rejected by NSW. Don't know the occupation or any other details. 

Do reply and tell them you want to appeal etc. See what they say.


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Friends
> My VIC nomination result has come today and not approved. Did someone tried to seek the detailed response from them and/or is there a case where someone replied/taken this not approved revert to a approval ?


It's a very generic email that they send which Does not state reason for rejection


Could you let us know your points and occupation you had applied for


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a very silly question should i also take back side print out of all documents and get it certified like back side of degree certificate and marksheet where grades are explained??


It’s not at all silly

It’s a very valid question

If there is anything printed on the backside, I would get that Xeroxed, attested and scanned

Cheers


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> That's tough Ram. I hope you're able to figure out another way in quickly!
> 
> Someone shared yesterday that they got rejected by NSW. Don't know the occupation or any other details.
> 
> Do reply and tell them you want to appeal etc. See what they say.


I replied with all informations ..lets see if they come back


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s not at all silly
> 
> It’s a very valid question
> 
> ...


Really. Okay. I just got all documents certified but not on any of back copy. Front page of degree certificate and marksheet do mention "pass" status in all document but not the meaning of grades which i got subject wise, which is mentioned in back side of it. Do you suggest me to get it certified too or should i submit acs as of now and wait for their reply in case they say something ? Please advise.


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> For employment check they need to validate 2 things
> 
> 1. Did you work in that company ?
> 2. What did you work? This is needed because they have to map you under the skill which you are claiming.
> ...




Hey it’s a sad news. What was your occupation. Coz some occupations have stringent requirements. Share your details, I’ll come back on this..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Really. Okay. I just got all documents certified but not on any of back copy. Front page of degree certificate and marksheet do mention "pass" status in all document but not the meaning of grades which i got subject wise, which is mentioned in back side of it. Do you suggest me to get it certified too or should i submit acs as of now and wait for their reply in case they say something ? Please advise.


If you have already submitted, then wait for the assessor to get back to you

Don’t be pro active

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you have already submitted, then wait for the assessor to get back to you
> 
> Don’t be pro active
> 
> Cheers


I have not submitted yet. But planning to submit today. In case they get back to me on this i will provide them with back side of documents also, all attested and notarised. Sounds good?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

techierox said:


> I have not submitted yet. But planning to submit today. In case they get back to me on this i will provide them with back side of documents also, all attested and notarised. Sounds good?


I would advise to get it attested and notarised the documents and then upload for assessment. If accessor asks in later stage then it might delay your assessment further. Already ACS is taking 8-10 weeks to get back with assessment this might further add few more days. Why take chances when you are aware of it. But its your choice if you still want to upload the documents and start assessment process.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

techierox said:


> I have not submitted yet. But planning to submit today. In case they get back to me on this i will provide them with back side of documents also, all attested and notarised. Sounds good?




No, do the attestation and submit .. if a CO does a contact your VISA will be pushed back by 2 months .. nothing will happen on a single day .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Has any Engineering Technologist received VIC nomination in the recent times?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> I have not submitted yet. But planning to submit today. In case they get back to me on this i will provide them with back side of documents also, all attested and notarised. Sounds good?


If you have not submitted it, then get the back side attestation done and then submit
A days delay does not matter in the scheme of things

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you have not submitted it, then get the back side attestation done and then submit
> A days delay does not matter in the scheme of things
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Ya make sense.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

opto said:


> Has any Engineering Technologist received VIC nomination in the recent times?


Not recently... I can see some getting refused, last on in December with 70 + 5.


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Has anyone received any invitation for 2621111 profile ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 70 points under Victoria or new South Wales nomination?

Thanks,
Shallu


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone applied for Vic SS with timeline and points similar to mine? 

Kind Regards


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone applied for Vic SS with timeline and points similar to mine?
> 
> Kind Regards




A long wait is on brother. Sorry for being a bit harsh. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> A long wait is on brother. Sorry for being a bit harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not at all harsh bro, its the truth.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Guys.. what is the blue category which is showing up now in https://www.anzscosearch.com for few job codes . It says "Occupation NOT on relevant 'State Occupation List', or 'Closed' status; but MAY still be eligible if you meet the requirements"


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Hi Guys.. what is the blue category which is showing up now in https://www.anzscosearch.com for few job codes . It says "Occupation NOT on relevant 'State Occupation List', or 'Closed' status; but MAY still be eligible if you meet the requirements"




They may be closed for offshore applicants but open to job holders in the state or Ph.D holders, etc. Such special requirements will differ from state to state.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hullo, 

Gud morning, I need suggestions regarding CV. Is it ok to put all the project details that we have worked with in the CV. VIC CV format doesn't say so, But my agent is suggesting me to include the project details too. Should I do it.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Hullo,
> 
> 
> 
> Gud morning, I need suggestions regarding CV. Is it ok to put all the project details that we have worked with in the CV. VIC CV format doesn't say so, But my agent is suggesting me to include the project details too. Should I do it.




CV should be as detailed as possible. However VIC says that we should club all the different project experience under one company. For example if you worked under 3 projects over 4 years, but your employer is same for all the 3 different projects, then put combined details under your employer’s name. No need to split the experience for each project. That’s what I did.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> CV should be as detailed as possible. However VIC says that we should club all the different project experience under one company. For example if you worked under 3 projects over 4 years, but your employer is same for all the 3 different projects, then put combined details under your employer’s name. No need to split the experience for each project. That’s what I did.


Thanks for quick reply. Did you also include roles and responsibilities for the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Did you also include roles and responsibilities for the same.


I believe The CV has to be like a woman’s skirt length
Long enough to cover the essentials but short enough to catch attention


If you are a middle level applicant, with about 10 years experience then ideally your CV should be about 4 pages

Cheers


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Did you also include roles and responsibilities for the same.




Yes, I combined the responsibilities under one employer. Also, I had mentioned my title and duration whenever I had multiple titles with one employer. Example: 
Company X :
Programmer: 9th June 2008 - 13th Feb 2010
Sr. Programmer: 14th Feb 2010 - 10th Sept 2012 
Responsibilities: ————-

Company Y:
Team lead: 11th Sept 2012 to present
Responsibilities: —————-

This shows how you grew in an organization and all the responsibilities you carried during your tenure. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Victoria strongly suggests that CV should not be more than 4 pages.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Standard CV as per best practices is 2 pages. 

Resume 1 pager. 

I have seen people sending 4-8-15 pages cvs, detailing which desk they have seated at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

I received an invite to nomination from Victoria on 2nd Jan 2018, submitted the application on the same day and now got a rejection email after 4 weeks. They say that though I meet their minimum requirement criteria but there are other profiles they have received who are more skilled than me 

Why did they invite me then? Any idea how this may have happened? What is the way out for me now?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> I received an invite to nomination from Victoria on 2nd Jan 2018, submitted the application on the same day and now got a rejection email after 4 weeks. They say that though I meet their minimum requirement criteria but there are other profiles they have received who are more skilled than me
> 
> Why did they invite me then? Any idea how this may have happened? What is the way out for me now?


I am really sorry to hear that. What is your code and how many years of experience do you have? And English score?

I believe that Victoria prefers experience to English points.

If you can share details, I believe more experienced people in this forum can advise you for next action.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> I am really sorry to hear that. What is your code and how many years of experience do you have? And English score?
> 
> I believe that Victoria prefers experience to English points.
> 
> If you can share details, I believe more experienced people in this forum can advise you for next action.


Code - Analyst Programmer
English IELTS L-R-W-S = 9-7.5-7-7

I had a total 75 points including 5 points of my Spouse.


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Code - Analyst Programmer
> English IELTS L-R-W-S = 9-7.5-7-7
> 
> I had a total 75 points including 5 points of my Spouse.


that's very impressive point mark. can you provide the full point break down


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

scorpioyas said:


> that's very impressive point mark. can you provide the full point break down


Here it is:

Age (34 yrs) - 25 Points
English (IELTS 7) - 10 points
Work Exp (At least 8 years and up to 10 years) - 15 points
Education (Bachelor Degree from India) - 15 points
Partner Skill qualifications - 5 points


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Age (34 yrs) - 25 Points
> English (IELTS 7) - 10 points
> ...


i suggest to take an opinion of MARA agent if you are in hurry, else you have good chance for 189 as well with this point mark.

cheers mate, don't worry.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

scorpioyas said:


> i suggest to take an opinion of MARA agent if you are in hurry, else you have good chance for 189 as well with this point mark.
> 
> cheers mate, don't worry.


The problem with 189 was that my spouse was assessed under Software Tester skill which is not giving us 5 points under 189 as it is a short term SOL. That is why I filled it under Victoria as that is the only state which has that skill in its occupation list. Now I am getting the assessment done again for her under Systems Analyst and that way I will be scoring 70 points under 189. Is that a good score to get an invitation under 189?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> The problem with 189 was that my spouse was assessed under Software Tester skill which is not giving us 5 points under 189 as it is a short term SOL. That is why I filled it under Victoria as that is the only state which has that skill in its occupation list. Now I am getting the assessment done again for her under Systems Analyst and that way I will be scoring 70 points under 189. Is that a good score to get an invitation under 189?




70 is not enough right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Are applicants getting invites nowadays with 65 points (60+5)? We applied 6 months ago, but no luck yet


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Are applicants getting invites nowadays with 65 points (60+5)? We applied 6 months ago, but no luck yet


From which occupation you applied.
In these days, for pro-rata less possibility to get an invite with those pts from both 189 & 190.
Cheers.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> From which occupation you applied.
> In these days, for pro-rata less possibility to get an invite with those pts from both 189 & 190.
> Cheers.


263111, Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> The problem with 189 was that my spouse was assessed under Software Tester skill which is not giving us 5 points under 189 as it is a short term SOL. That is why I filled it under Victoria as that is the only state which has that skill in its occupation list. Now I am getting the assessment done again for her under Systems Analyst and that way I will be scoring 70 points under 189. Is that a good score to get an invitation under 189?




If your spouse is automation tester, then she can apply for assessment under Software engineer (189) as well.
I have applied for the same, and waiting for the result. Pls see details in the signature.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi,

Please can anyone advise on my query. ACS has counted my experience after Jan 2010 after all deductions. I have submitted my EOI on 8th Nov 2017 stating my relevant experience from 1st feb 2010.
That time my experience counted for 7 years 9 months but now it has completed 8 yrs today on 1st feb 2018. But when I have checked my EOI, it still shows me 65 points and have not increased 5 points for 8 years experience. Do I need to click on update EOI and re-submit or will it automatically update? Please advise.

Thanks,
Shallu


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> If your spouse is automation tester, then she can apply for assessment under Software engineer (189) as well.
> I have applied for the same, and waiting for the result. Pls see details in the signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




70 is not enough at this moment, but there is a high possibility that when the invite numbers will increase from 300 to over 700, the cutoff will be dropped to 70. And it will happen before the end of this year (july 2018) considering the last year's total invitations and ceiling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can anyone advise on my query. ACS has counted my experience after Jan 2010 after all deductions. I have submitted my EOI on 8th Nov 2017 stating my relevant experience from 1st feb 2010.
> That time my experience counted for 7 years 9 months but now it has completed 8 yrs today on 1st feb 2018. But when I have checked my EOI, it still shows me 65 points and have not increased 5 points for 8 years experience. Do I need to click on update EOI and re-submit or will it automatically update? Please advise.
> ...


Have you left the TO DATE blank in the lAST job entry in the EOI ?

Wait for a couple of days. The EOI has its own method of calculating the 8 years

Cheers


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you left the TO DATE blank in the lAST job entry in the EOI ?
> 
> Wait for a couple of days. The EOI has its own method of calculating the 8 years
> 
> Cheers


Yes I left it blank. But I saw 65 points. I started my experience from 1st feb 2010.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi, 
I m stuck in my acs application. My scanned copy of passport got uploaded twice and now i am not able to delete the duplicate attachment. It is throwing error " cant delete it. Try later". Please help. I was not able to proceed till payment.


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

techierox said:


> Hi,
> I m stuck in my acs application. My scanned copy of passport got uploaded twice and now i am not able to delete the duplicate attachment. It is throwing error " cant delete it. Try later". Please help. I was not able to proceed till payment.


That should be okay. Same thing did happen with me (maybe some system glitch). There is no harm in uploading the same document twice.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

techierox said:


> Hi,
> I m stuck in my acs application. My scanned copy of passport got uploaded twice and now i am not able to delete the duplicate attachment. It is throwing error " cant delete it. Try later". Please help. I was not able to proceed till payment.




Uploading same documents twice is fine. If this is preventing you to proceed to payment then you can either contact them to fix this tech issue or create a new account and upload the docs again. Second option would be quicker.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Today i have submitted my acs application and i got an automated mail from acs saying skill assessment can take upto 12 weeks. I thought its 6-8 weeks. Is this mail normal ?


----------



## rajidi.16 (Dec 28, 2016)

Any idea on how much time it is taking to get VIC nomination for *offshore applicants* who have offer of employment for the code 261313. 

Website clearly states in general it takes 12 weeks but anyone applied/knew in recent times?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Yes I left it blank. But I saw 65 points. I started my experience from 1st feb 2010.


What I understood based on some of the posts in the forum here, is that the calculation will be cumulative. for example in your case 01Feb2010 is the start date and that is there till 31Dec 2015. The next job starts from 15 Jan 2016 and to-date is blank
So it would not take into consideration the gap period. from 01Jan till 14 Jan.

The requirement of working in 2 years minimum in a state was also explained by some of my friends in the same way. The period is cumulative and if you are out of the country for a short duration, that is exempted from the period of 2 years and then the calculation is made.

Open for comments or corrections.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I did a very big mistake in submitting my visa application to Victoria, I mixed up my husband's first name and surname. Now if my pre-invite is approved in case, what happens, visa will get void or rejected ? Or can we just if. ??


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I did a very big mistake in submitting my visa application to Victoria, I mixed up my husband's first name and surname. Now if my pre-invite is approved in case, what happens, visa will get void or rejected ? Or can we just if. ??




Send an email immediately to them for correction. They will update it in the application.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> I did a very big mistake in submitting my visa application to Victoria, I mixed up my husband's first name and surname. Now if my pre-invite is approved in case, what happens, visa will get void or rejected ? Or can we just if. ??




I think you should inform them(Victoria) via email (with your application reference number). It’s doesn’t sound like a big mistake. And unfortunately the system doesn’t allow to edit the information. They can suggest you the forward path. They may edit that from their end or they can move your request to DIBP tech team. There are a lot of documents that you would have submitted with your application (like your husband’s passport, english test report, acs report) which is an evidence that it was a genuine mistake in Skill Select.
Relax and inform them.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> purnamani1 said:
> 
> 
> > I did a very big mistake in submitting my visa application to Victoria, I mixed up my husband's first name and surname. Now if my pre-invite is approved in case, what happens, visa will get void or rejected ? Or can we just if. ??
> ...


It's a pre-invite, didn't submit any proof for my husband yet. Will drop them a mail. I am the main applicant, my husband and kid are dependents.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*



rajidi.16 said:


> Any idea on how much time it is taking to get VIC nomination for *offshore applicants* who have offer of employment for the code 261313.
> 
> Website clearly states in general it takes 12 weeks but anyone applied/knew in recent times?




With the experience of my 3 applications (including my spouse) this is unusual. I always get the email with 6-8 weeks duration. Looks like they have increased their processing time even more. Disappointing! 
What’s your application dashboard is saying?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

I have sent mail to [email protected] for name change, my reference number for the application is not generated yet, dashboard says it takes 1 week for reference number to get generated. And the processing time is 12 weeks .


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

For All members:

My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information. 

I know its 5 out of 100 cases, where they ask for the same but please make sure you fulfill this criteria.

His invite got rejected and he lost his initial money. I am not sure he is blacklisted or not (will update you regarding the same).

So please take decision accordingly for state nominations.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you please elaborate? Pre invite to Invite stage doesn’t require any money right? When did the CO contact him? 

Correct me if i am wrong, your friend got a pre invite and ITA from VIC and lodged his visa 190 application post which he was contacted by the CO asking about financial stability.

Thanks,
Jay




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Can you please elaborate? Pre invite to Invite stage doesn’t require any money right? When did the CO contact him?
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong, your friend got a pre invite and ITA from VIC and lodged his visa 190 application post which he was contacted by the CO asking about financial stability.
> 
> ...




In the pre invite only he has to prove , only the pre invite is approved its again the normal visa process ... 
showing bank balance is a Victoria criteria and it’s logical for Victoria to check the same in its pre invite approval 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> In the pre invite only he has to prove , only the pre invite is approved its again the normal visa process ...
> showing bank balance is a Victoria criteria and it’s logical for Victoria to check the same in its pre invite approval
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah i get ur point but then bank balance is not the only way out. Properties in your name and other tangible assets can also be used to prove your financial stability 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> In the pre invite only he has to prove , only the pre invite is approved its again the normal visa process ...
> showing bank balance is a Victoria criteria and it’s logical for Victoria to check the same in its pre invite approval
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont call it as Pre-Invite .

Its happened after 190 invite. So with this example I can say that they can check your financial ability at any time till the Grant is not given.

Regarding property and all (he don't have any property on his name) which is the case with most of the people and I am really not sure whether property documents are valid or not and don't want to pass false information.

I don't think property on your parents name will work out , may be an expert can comment on this but I don't think that your parent property is considered as your own asset.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> Dont call it as Pre-Invite .
> 
> Its happened after 190 invite. So with this example I can say that they can check your financial ability at any time till the Grant is not given.
> 
> ...


You are mistaken
It happened before the invite was issued by VIC, so it’s at the pre invite stage

It is VIC which asked for the evidence, not the CO in DIBP while processing the grant

Cheers


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Guys FYKI... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are mistaken
> It happened before the invite was issued by VIC, so it’s at the pre invite stage
> 
> It is VIC which asked for the evidence, not the CO in DIBP while processing the grant
> ...


You are 100% correct, but for his case it was asked by CO after invite ( his bad luck) not during invitation to apply (which went fine luckily).

And I am sure because I paid his visa fees through my Credit Card.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are mistaken
> It happened before the invite was issued by VIC, so it’s at the pre invite stage
> 
> It is VIC which asked for the evidence, not the CO in DIBP while processing the grant
> ...


You are 100% correct, but for his case it was asked by CO after invite ( his bad luck) not during invitation to apply (which went fine luckily).

And I am sure because I paid his visa fees through my CC.


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Dear All,

As of Jan 17th , 2018. They have taken off 'Building associate' from the skill list.

Kindly advise what can be done now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It clearly says on the Vic website that evidence is not required. 

In the last 3+ years I have seen hundreds and hundreds Vic applicants - no one was ever requested that. 

I would say either its made up story or misunderstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It clearly says on the Vic website that evidence is not required.
> 
> In the last 3+ years I have seen hundreds and hundreds Vic applicants - no one was ever requested that.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your experience and concern, but don't call it as made up story ( it's not told by anyone it actually happened I would try to get the exact reply from CO) and its only for information not to scare anyone. If you think its made up story happily ask admin to remove this.

Secondly, at least you should agree that this is one of the requirements from Victoria and we need to consider this seriously instead of ignoring it.

"Finances
When you migrate to Melbourne you need to ensure that you have enough financial resources available for you and any family members who are dependent on you. Financial resource requirements are in place to ensure you can support yourself and your family before you find work.

See the table below for minimum required financial resources for visa nomination."

from : https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Finally, its everyone's personal call and every individual case is different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> I appreciate your experience and concern, but don't call it as made up story ( it's not told by anyone it actually happened I would try to get the exact reply from CO) and its only for information not to scare anyone. If you think its made up story happily ask admin to remove this.
> 
> Secondly, at least you should agree that this is one of the requirements from Victoria and we need to consider this seriously instead of ignoring it.
> 
> ...


Don’t be bothered what others say

I see no reason for you to lie 
There is always a first time for everything 
Even if they have not enforced this rule in the past ( we can’t be sure if that) doesn’t stop them from doing it now
No harm in being prepared 

Cheers


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Is Vic opening for 2335 tomorrow?


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

shunamite said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As of Jan 17th , 2018. They have taken off 'Building associate' from the skill list.
> 
> Kindly advise what can be done now.




Anyone can help?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*



SunV said:


> I appreciate your experience and concern, but don't call it as made up story ( it's not told by anyone it actually happened I would try to get the exact reply from CO) and its only for information not to scare anyone. If you think its made up story happily ask admin to remove this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As i said, this is fact based discussion, once we hear second instance of similar request conclusions can be made, otherwise it has no validity. 

On this forum we hear stories ranging from quotas being already over in January, COs called to parents to verify my name and million others. These are one off cases, meaning made up or misunderstood and wrongly interpreted. 

This is especially true when sone start to refer to their friends “who got rejected”  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi , any one with 261313 code got preinvite recently?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Diggy said:


> Is Vic opening for 2335 tomorrow?



I think yes it is opened today for 2335....... No updated news regarding further suspension is announced on their website........ So, I submitted my application


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi , any one with 261313 code got preinvite recently?




I think i saw some getting invite in January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Did anyone receive invitations from VIC after applying EOI 12/01/2018?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Did anyone receive invitations from VIC after applying EOI 12/01/2018?
> 
> ...




Yes, I did. Details in signature.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

expat_user_25 said:


> Yes, I did. Details in signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats. Bro. I am looking for any developer programmer.


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Did anyone receive invitation for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 70 points for Victoria or new South Wales after Jul 2017? Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Did anyone receive invitation for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 70 points for Victoria or new South Wales after Jul 2017? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


189 or 190? 

189 has a waiting period of atleast 4 months due to backlog and number of invites being sent.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

After applying EOI anyone got confirmation (acknowledgment) email from EOI, I haven't received any confirmation e-mail is it okay?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

That is fine Venkat. You will get an email stating with the EOI number in that acknowledge email.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> That is fine Venkat. You will get an email stating with the EOI number in that acknowledge email.


Thanks, Ravi. Noted.


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

190 nomination


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shallu.bahl said:


> 190 nomination




You got it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have received an invitation to apply for the state sponsorship right now.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

labhan said:


> I have received an invitation to apply for the state sponsorship right now.


Congratulations!


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

I didn't get any invitation. I am asking did anyone receive invitation under 190 nomination for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST WITH 70 points including state points after Sep 2017? Please advise. I have submitted my EOI on 8th Nov but didn't get any response.


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Labhan,
Is it for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST. congratulations


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Did you get for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi Labhan,
> Is it for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST. congratulations


System Analyst


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Labhan

How many points you have in total including state. And when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

I had applied for NSW 190 with 70 points (Software Engineer) and 189 with 65 pts .Any possibility of getting an Invite/Pre-Invite in next 10 months at least .


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have just received an invitation to apply fro state nomination (pre-invite). I found out that there is a mistake in my name in the EOI. Can I update the EOI after receiving this invitation?

Thanks


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

labhan said:


> I have received an invitation to apply for the state sponsorship right now.


Congrats bro, I have same points bro I applied 12/01/2018, but I haven't received.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Venkat

Sorry for asking this. What are your partner skills. For which profile have you done assessment for your partner. Please advise. My husband is in government job and involve in multiple skills. So I am not sure how to get him assessed and in which anzsco Code.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

shallu.bahl said:


> Hi Venkat
> 
> Sorry for asking this. What are your partner skills. For which profile have you done assessment for your partner. Please advise. My husband is in government job and involve in multiple skills. So I am not sure how to get him assessed and in which anzsco Code.


My wife is also developer programmer with 4 years of experience, so I got 5 points. I don't think your husband will get the points or not because he is doing a Government job. Seniors, please advise her she will be claiming the extra partner 5 points with a government job.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Victoria ITA Received. Timelines updated.

I think only 261112 (SA) got ITA.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> Victoria ITA Received. Timelines updated.
> 
> I think only 261112 (SA) got ITA.


You recieved pre invite or invite ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

labhan said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have just received an invitation to apply fro state nomination (pre-invite). I found out that there is a mistake in my name in the EOI. Can I update the EOI after receiving this invitation?
> 
> Thanks



Congrats with getting an invitation! 

I think yes, you should be able to.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Victoria ITA Received. Timelines updated.
> 
> I think only 261112 (SA) got ITA.


Hello Friend,

Congrats bro, I have 75 points VIC ENG-10 points, I haven't received bro.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Congrats bro, I have same points bro I applied 12/01/2018, but I haven't received.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
> ...



It is not a linear system you know... just wait for now.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vardanlane said:


> You recieved pre invite or invite ?


I got Invitation to Apply ( in your words Pre-Invite) with 14 day validity period to apply.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Congrats bro, I have 75 points VIC ENG-10 points, I haven't received bro.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Thanks bro,

you will get the good news soon. All the best.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Victoria ITA Received. Timelines updated.
> 
> I think only 261112 (SA) got ITA.


Hi Bro, 

What is ANZSCO code? I am bit confusing you mentioned different ANZCO codes...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> What is ANZSCO code? I am bit confusing you mentioned different ANZCO codes...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


My signature is bit confusing but its like that to give correct information to all team members.

Initially I applied for 261313 but my Assessor suggested two other ANZSCO codes as per my R&R. Then I opted for 261112 and paid additional 200 AUD fees.

Finally my ACS came positive for 261112 with 2 years deduction in Expirence.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> My signature is bit confusing but its like that to give correct information to all team members.
> 
> Initially I applied for 261313 but my Assessor suggested two other ANZSCO codes as per my R&R. Then I opted for 261112 and paid additional 200 AUD fees.
> 
> Finally my ACS came positive for 261112 with 2 years deduction in Expirence.


So did you get an invite with NSW?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> My signature is bit confusing but its like that to give correct information to all team members.
> 
> Initially I applied for 261313 but my Assessor suggested two other ANZSCO codes as per my R&R. Then I opted for 261112 and paid additional 200 AUD fees.
> 
> Finally my ACS came positive for 261112 with 2 years deduction in Expirence.


Ohhhh..okay, Anyhow, Congrats, bro. All the best for further process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Ohhhh..okay, Anyhow, Congrats, bro. All the best for further process.


I still dont get it.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> I still dont get it.


Not you bro, @SunV, I hope 189 will increase invitations who have 70 points all will get the invitation bro. I got frustration bro when they will give all 70 and 65 pointers.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## shallu.bahl (Nov 4, 2017)

I have 70 points in all modules and 81 in speaking in PTE. How difficult is to get 79 in each to get 20 points? Please advise. My question might be silly but I think moving from 65 to 75 is the only alternative of improving PTE score.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

venkat said:


> Not you bro, @SunV, I hope 189 will increase invitations who have 70 points all will get the invitation bro. I got frustration bro when they will give all 70 and 65 pointers.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ...


I am with same code bro...curently have 60 points. Planning to get PTE done to obtain 10 more points. But looking at your score..seems to wait even with 70.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Have an Pre-Invite for VIC, can seniors please let me know how to proceed and what all documents are needed to submit with them...

Help and guidance would be appreciated..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shallu.bahl said:


> I have 70 points in all modules and 81 in speaking in PTE. How difficult is to get 79 in each to get 20 points? Please advise. My question might be silly but I think moving from 65 to 75 is the only alternative of improving PTE score.




It is doable, with some persistency 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> So did you get an invite with NSW?


I got Invitation to apply for Victoria Today.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I still dont get it.


FYI,

Reply from ACS

"Thank you for your ACS Migration Skills Assessment Application.

Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes: 
261111 (ICT Business Analysts); 
261112 (Systems Analysts)

If you wish to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per the above recommendation, please complete the following 2 actions:

1. Please Reply to this email stating your preference.

2. Please submit an additional assessment fee of $200.00 AUD."

I opted for 261112, Since I was applying without migration agent and with the help of you guys in this forum and my other friends I was ready to take the risk of 200 AUD which paid off in the end.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> I got Invitation to apply for Victoria Today.


congrats!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

pitamdli said:


> Have an Pre-Invite for VIC, can seniors please let me know how to proceed and what all documents are needed to submit with them...
> 
> Help and guidance would be appreciated..


Congratz mate.Seniors will help on that.
BTW, what is your ANZSCO code , point breakdown and DOE.
Thanks.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> My signature is bit confusing but its like that to give correct information to all team members.
> 
> Initially I applied for 261313 but my Assessor suggested two other ANZSCO codes as per my R&R. Then I opted for 261112 and paid additional 200 AUD fees.
> 
> Finally my ACS came positive for 261112 with 2 years deduction in Expirence.


Yea, so they don't care about designation? We get ANZSCO code after assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Yea, so they don't care about designation? We get ANZSCO code after assessment?


It’s not like that
In most cases, they will assess you against the Anzsco code you have applied for

Only in some cases, where the assessor fells that although you cannot be assessed positive against the code, you have applied for, he finds that you can be assessed positive under some other Anzsco code, he makes you that offer
It is entirely on you to accept or reject the offer

Also it is not compulsory on the part of the assessor to offer you an alternative Anzsco code when giving you negative assessment 
It’s entirely at his discretion and wisdom 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> Yea, so they don't care about designation? We get ANZSCO code after assessment?


Designation as THE title - no, you can be called Master of Conductive Subtasking, but if you responsibilities are of a BA - you will be assessed as BA without any issues.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

mandy2137 said:


> I am with same code bro...curently have 60 points. Planning to get PTE done to obtain 10 more points. But looking at your score..seems to wait even with 70.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Great bro. please try you will reach 70 points for the state. All the best.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Seniors,

Any developer programmer or software engineers got invitation recent dates with spouse points(5) and ENG-10 points. I have applied 12/01/2018 I haven't received yet, I saw yesterday few system analysts got the invite.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

I will have 75 points for 489 if i clear pte 79 plus. What are the chances for 489 for vic?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Any developer programmer or software engineers got invitation recent dates with spouse points(5) and ENG-10 points. I have applied 12/01/2018 I haven't received yet, I saw yesterday few system analysts got the invite.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




You will have a chance from nsw on nxt Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> You will have a chance from nsw on nxt Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh...Thanks, bro.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> You will have a chance from nsw on nxt Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next Friday AUS(NSW) give invitations.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.

For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.

This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

SunV said:


> whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.
> 
> For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.
> 
> This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


Appreciated mate


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.
> 
> For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.
> 
> This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


Exactly! I have said the same many times in different threads. I hope that the most will respond to this, and for sure If I get approval from VIC, I will withdraw my 189 EOI.

Cheers!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Exactly! I have said the same many times in different threads. I hope that the most will respond to this, and for sure If I get approval from VIC, I will withdraw my 189 EOI.
> 
> Cheers!


Appreciate your efforts.

I know I am not the first one to take this initiative many have done this already (the silent heros for me ) , but still there are many ghost invites and DIBP system doesn't have Artificial intelligence to filter that.

With only 300 invites for every round it's a need of an hour. I know some members are patiently waiting for 189 only why to take their chances. For offshore applicants finding a job in Australia or state is same thing (for me at least) my priority is getting a visa first but for onshore applicants they have limitation of finding a job in state first then apply for SS ( for many states may be not for all).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> I will have 75 points for 489 if i clear pte 79 plus. What are the chances for 489 for vic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


with 75 +(5?) points you have decent chances with NSW or VIC, unless you are an accountant..


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> with 75 +(5?) points you have decent chances with NSW or VIC, unless you are an accountant..


I am software developer. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> I am software developer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




then wait.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi All,

Please find below consolidated list of state requirements for 190 ( all are official government websites). Go through each one thoroughly and check if you are eligible for the state nomination with your ANZSCO code. mandatory documents/eligibility criteria are defined clearly on websites.

NSW https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

Queensland https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-working-queensland/

SA http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants

Tasmania https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

Victoria https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

NT http://www.australiasnorthernterrit...nment-visa-nomination/skilled-nominated-visas

WA http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/serv...n-australia/how-to-apply-for-state-nomination


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello experts.

My Query: My VIC sponsorship application was filled by migration agent with all the necessary details and I was requested to review and submit it. After reviewing the application, I have clicked "next" and after sometime there was connectivity issue with my internet. 
After sometime when i logged into my VIC account, I couldn't find my application there. My agent was saying that the application got submitted but i'm not sure as i didn't click "submit". 
Is there any way to know if my application got submitted?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> Appreciate your efforts.
> 
> I know I am not the first one to take this initiative many have done this already (the silent heros for me ) , but still there are many ghost invites and DIBP system doesn't have Artificial intelligence to filter that.
> 
> With only 300 invites for every round it's a need of an hour. I know some members are patiently waiting for 189 only why to take their chances. For offshore applicants finding a job in Australia or state is same thing (for me at least) my priority is getting a visa first but for onshore applicants they have limitation of finding a job in state first then apply for SS ( for many states may be not for all).


For me I doesn't need a super power to stop inviting ghosts, they can easily validate before sending the invitation, whether this applicant has already lodged a visa application or not!

Yes I don't care which state or visa, I just want to secure a visa first.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

raja1028 said:


> Hello experts.
> 
> My Query: My VIC sponsorship application was filled by migration agent with all the necessary details and I was requested to review and submit it. After reviewing the application, I have clicked "next" and after sometime there was connectivity issue with my internet.
> After sometime when i logged into my VIC account, I couldn't find my application there. My agent was saying that the application got submitted but i'm not sure as i didn't click "submit".
> Is there any way to know if my application got submitted?


I have submitted my application to Victoria, after submitting the application it disappeared. Thus, most probably your application has been submitted too.

Cheers!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello Everyone! 

I've received the below email from VIC today and would be grateful if you could response to my below questions:

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from the application that you have lodged an EOI with New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: 

 Why you would prefer to be nominated by Victoria rather than New South Wales
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.
We look forward to your response.



1- Is it the acknowledgement E-mail that everybody receives? 

2- or Is it because I've mentioned that I applied another EOI to NSW?

3-Is there any tips how to respond to this E-mail? For Ex- how long it should be? headlines ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I've received the below email from VIC today and would be grateful if you could response to my below questions:
> 
> ...


I receieved the exact email from them after I lodged my application, only difference being that my EOI was for Victoria only but in Victoria nomination application, I mentioned my friend who lives in NSW. See below:

----------We note from the application that your friend lives in New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

- Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections

- Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.
-------------------------------------

Write very carefully to this email. I wrote them my response which I think was very genuine and I also commit to live in Victoria for long but I still got a nomination rejection email after 4 weeks.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

SunV said:


> Appreciate your efforts.
> 
> I know I am not the first one to take this initiative many have done this already (the silent heros for me ) , but still there are many ghost invites and DIBP system doesn't have Artificial intelligence to filter that.
> 
> With only 300 invites for every round it's a need of an hour. I know some members are patiently waiting for 189 only why to take their chances. For offshore applicants finding a job in Australia or state is same thing (for me at least) my priority is getting a visa first but for onshore applicants they have limitation of finding a job in state first then apply for SS ( for many states may be not for all).


Hi Sunv,

Are you in the VIC PR group. Please join this

https://chat.whatsapp.com/HRkZkPBSKQn6ND3qivXPRK

Age - 30
PTE - 10
Exp - 10
Edu - 15
Total 65 + 5
VIC DOE - 4/06/2017
VIC Invite - 06/11/2017
VIC Approval - 06/12/2017
Visa Lodge - 29/12/2017
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

labhan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I've received the below email from VIC today and would be grateful if you could response to my below questions:
> 
> ...




It is a requirement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

I was confused because I didn't receive any acknowledgement after the submission. 

Does Victoria ask for this letter from each applicant? Or only from those who have any links to any other state?

Regards,


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Vic asks only for the application details.

Correct me if i am wrong, Application is not an EOI, an application is a pre invite in process/rejected/accepted.

I think we should refrain ourselves from mentioning about EOIs while answering this question.

Thanks,
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

jay3545 said:


> Vic asks only for the application details.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong, Application is not an EOI, an application is a pre invite in process/rejected/accepted.
> 
> ...



I have officially asked Victoria how to answer this question. They said I must choose yes even if it is only an EOI.
Seems u have an experience with this! Please share for our benefit 

Cheers!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.
> 
> For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.
> 
> This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


As Promised, NSW EOI suspended. All the best for others in queue.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I've received the below email from VIC today and would be grateful if you could response to my below questions:
> 
> ...


Answers:
1) Acknowledgement email : "Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-****-*****. The nominated occupation is 261112 Systems Analyst".

2) Yes your understanding is correct.

3) do some research on victorian job market for your ANZSCO code and provide facts that why Victoria has more opportunity than other states. This info is just based on my analysis please take advice from senior expats and best of luck.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

guys with DOE 28th September and 65 points, when can I expect a pre-invite from VIC? or is this a wild dream now?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello mates,*

Can anyone please guide for criteria for ANZSCO 263311 status. Which other state is more better to apply.

*Thanks*


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> Answers:
> 1) Acknowledgement email : "Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-****-*****. The nominated occupation is 261112 Systems Analyst".
> 
> 2) Yes your understanding is correct.
> ...


Thanks a lot dear, and also we all appreciate that you suspended your NSW application. I will do the same after getting Victoria's approval and ITA. wish you all 

Note* I didn't recieve the acknowledgment E-mail.

Cheers!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Thanks a lot dear, and also we all appreciate that you suspended your NSW application. I will do the same after getting Victoria's approval and ITA. wish you all
> 
> Note* I didn't recieve the acknowledgment E-mail.
> 
> Cheers!


 I have read this in one of the threads that "once you reply to their queries you will get your acknowledgement" don't know how much true this is but if someone mentioned I believed. 

Check your spam folders too. I got it in my spam folder so I added victoria mail id in my contacts to avoid future shame.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> I have read this in one of the threads that "once you reply to their queries you will get your acknowledgement" don't know how much true this is but if someone mentioned I believed.
> 
> Check your spam folders too. I got it in my spam folder so I added victoria mail id in my contacts to avoid future shame.


Alright, I didn't reply yet. All what I have done that I submitted my application then I got this commitment E-mail directly to my inbox.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Alright, I didn't reply yet. All what I have done that I submitted my application then I got this commitment E-mail directly to my inbox.


Take your time and do some research before replying (you know your situation better than me) , don't loose your chance with rubbish reply.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> labhan said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, I didn't reply yet. All what I have done that I submitted my application then I got this commitment E-mail directly to my inbox.
> ...


Thanks a lot mate for your advice and wish u all the best.

Cheers!


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

labhan said:


> I have submitted my application to Victoria, after submitting the application it disappeared. Thus, most probably your application has been submitted too.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah, Thanq. 
Today morning I have received a mail from VIC stating that my application has been received and will be reviewed within 12 weeks.


----------



## modibitar1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I intend to apply for Victoria nomination . I have some doubts about work experience filling.

My score is 65 = Age (30) + education (15) + English ( 20).
I have + assessment from EA for My bachelor degree only ( Mechanical engineering). My experience is kind of technical sales (6+ years). Im not sure what should I fill in work experience field in the application. I would be gratefull if you can share some advises.

Regards

Mohamed Albitar


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

modibitar1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I intend to apply for Victoria nomination . I have some doubts about work experience filling.
> 
> ...


You may put 6 years + months in experience field. The decision is with them to assess how many years of relevant experience.
Btw, Vic SS will take a closer look at your CV for any specific skills, therefore CV must be your top priority when applying.

I had successfully assessed my experience which include both technical roles and sales activities. Won't be a problem for you. Wait for others opinion too.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Am i correct in sayng the current average for a visa 190 vic is around 70 days?

Has anyone from Dec received a grant?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raja1028 said:


> Yeah, Thanq.
> Today morning I have received a mail from VIC stating that my application has been received and will be reviewed within 12 weeks.


They usually process it quicker.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

I was checking myimmitracker for 190 EOI for Victoria state (filter state). It seems the approval rate of state nomination is really low (pre-invite to invite). In last 5 months I am seeing around 5 approved cases. May be the sample size on this website is not significant and possibly people forgot to update their status after approval. But still its a small number.
People who already have received the ITA can clarify more on this if they are still following the thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

SunV said:


> I have read this in one of the threads that "once you reply to their queries you will get your acknowledgement" don't know how much true this is but if someone mentioned I believed.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your spam folders too. I got it in my spam folder so I added victoria mail id in my contacts to avoid future shame.




What was the email address you whitelisted, is it [email protected] ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

I applied for 190 Victoria state on 5th Feb 2018, as soon as they opened for Engineering sector. Received the acknowledgement mail next day.
Today I received refusal mail from them. 
Occupation: 233311 Electrical engineer
Experience: 6 years
English: IELTS 7
189 points: 65


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> I applied for 190 Victoria state on 5th Feb 2018, as soon as they opened for Engineering sector. Received the acknowledgement mail next day.
> 
> Today I received refusal mail from them.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that  Are you looking for any other state too? Did you submitted your resume to Victoria? or just the EOI?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

expat_user_25 said:


> Sorry to hear that  Are you looking for any other state too? Did you submitted your resume to Victoria? or just the EOI?


No. Only applied for Victoria. 
Yeah, uploaded my CV with two aussie referees.
In the application form, I mentioned my relatives and friends too.

The refusal came back very fast


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> No. Only applied for Victoria.
> 
> Yeah, uploaded my CV with two aussie referees.
> 
> ...




Surprisingly its really fast..


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

I just received the approval for VIC state sponsorship.
I applied on 6 Feb. And when I received the email this morning, I thought it is a refusal email or asking for extra information because it is so quick. But it turns out to be a good one.

Does it mean I have nothing to deal with VIC anymore and my visa application is decided by DIBP only?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> I just received the approval for VIC state sponsorship.
> I applied on 6 Feb. And when I received the email this morning, I thought it is a refusal email or asking for extra information because it is so quick. But it turns out to be a good one.
> 
> Does it mean I have nothing to deal with VIC anymore and my visa application is decided by DIBP only?




Congratulations! Looks like Victoria is sending some decisions emails today.
And yes, now you should be able to apply for Visa through SkillSelect and DIBP will do the final processing (background check, medical reports etc).


----------



## modibitar1 (Oct 20, 2016)

IMG_SL said:


> You may put 6 years + months in experience field. The decision is with them to assess how many years of relevant experience.
> Btw, Vic SS will take a closer look at your CV for any specific skills, therefore CV must be your top priority when applying.
> 
> I had successfully assessed my experience which include both technical roles and sales activities. Won't be a problem for you. Wait for others opinion too.
> ...


Hi IMG,

Thank you for the advice. Can you please advise how many years EA considered on the outcome letter out of your total experience? and how did you manage episodes in sales related field? 

Thanks in advance,

Mbitar


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

modibitar1 said:


> Hi IMG,
> 
> Thank you for the advice. Can you please advise how many years EA considered on the outcome letter out of your total experience? and how did you manage episodes in sales related field?
> 
> ...


They counted all years and did not reduce any. I added some of the field demonstrations 
I carried out during the sales role, and few technical things as well. What I worked on those days were related directly to field testings.


----------



## modibitar1 (Oct 20, 2016)

IMG_SL said:


> They counted all years and did not reduce any. I added some of the field demonstrations
> I carried out during the sales role, and few technical things as well. What I worked on those days were related directly to field testings.


 Thank you very much IMG


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Congratulations! Looks like Victoria is sending some decisions emails today.
> And yes, now you should be able to apply for Visa through SkillSelect and DIBP will do the final processing (background check, medical reports etc).


If I lodge an EOI for 190 VIC today and then email to VIC with my EOI ID, when will I get the ITA from DIBP?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> If I lodge an EOI for 190 VIC today and then email to VIC with my EOI ID, when will I get the ITA from DIBP?




I am sorry, not sure about the timings. 
Hope someone answers your question.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Updated timeline folks

189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those. 👍


----------



## alokjoy000 (Nov 16, 2017)

HI ,

What is VIC state email id to connect with them? 

I have applied for VIC on 18-Jan for Software engineer 261313 with 70 Points( including SS). Anybody can give suggestions on this. How much do i need to wait for this occupation.

Warm Regards, 
Joy


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kishore2036 said:


> What was the email address you whitelisted, is it [email protected] ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> I applied for 190 Victoria state on 5th Feb 2018, as soon as they opened for Engineering sector. Received the acknowledgement mail next day.
> Today I received refusal mail from them.
> Occupation: 233311 Electrical engineer
> Experience: 6 years
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. Can you please share the exact reason for rejection from victoria.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

SunV said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Can you please share the exact reason for rejection from victoria.


I think it is a generic reply to people who have fulfilled minimum criteria but does not qualify for other reasons.
They state that, number of allocations/ applications, establishing in victoria, higher experience applicants, etc.

It seems like, though there is a minimum requirement in the surface, there are some internal limitations such as quite high work experience and high english language marks.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> I think it is a generic reply to people who have fulfilled minimum criteria but does not qualify for other reasons.
> They state that, number of allocations/ applications, establishing in victoria, higher experience applicants, etc.
> 
> It seems like, though there is a minimum requirement in the surface, there are some internal limitations such as quite high work experience and high english language marks.


You are correct 

But, They send ITA through skill select why can't they just do the filter there like experience, English marks e.t.c. Instead of asking for application and reject the same stating that number of applications are more than actual requirement.

Its very frustrating for an applicant with a hope that he/she got invited for state nomination and rejected for non valid reason.

If rejection is for false documents or invalid point calculation then its genuine.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated timeline folks
> 
> 189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those. 👍


Hi Ravi,
I submitted my application to NSW on 4th. You received yours so quick. Any idea if they called your reference?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

alokjoy000 said:


> HI ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Long wait is on  i know guys who have been waiting since April’2017

Thanks,
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

*Submitted EOI with 65+6 for 261311*

Hello everyone,

I have submitted my EOI for Vic on 8th Feb 2018 with points 65+5.
Earlier I heard that 261311 code has been stopped and would like to know if it is open now with Victoria and please share me where to check the acceptable open occupations for Victoria state.

Thank you


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All information about any state for 190 is on their website. Google would be the first place to start.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

expat_user_25 said:


> All information about any state for 190 is on their website. Google would be the first place to start.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


Thanks for the info. It was listed out in the occupations. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## alokjoy000 (Nov 16, 2017)

HI Jay ,

Thanks for your reply.

Is this only for Software engineers 261313?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*



alokjoy000 said:


> HI Jay ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No brother. Almost all the other occupations are like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

guys, please help me, am I referring to the correct DOE? As people tell here that we get to hear back from VIC SS after 12 weeks, or is this time period post invite?


----------



## h1b2pr (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I'm new here and trying to get my ICT assessment done, I would probably go with 261313 Software Engineer . My score will be 65 and another 5 for nomination total 70. What are my chances for Victoria and NSW?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> guys, please help me, am I referring to the correct DOE? As people tell here that we get to hear back from VIC SS after 12 weeks, or is this time period post invite?




This is correct DOE. 12 weeks processing time period is post pre-invite (invitation for state sponsorship). Within 12 weeks State will assess your CV and other submitted documents, and decide if they want to sponsor you under 190.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

h1b2pr said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm new here and trying to get my ICT assessment done, I would probably go with 261313 Software Engineer . My score will be 65 and another 5 for nomination total 70. What are my chances for Victoria and NSW?




Prediction around 190 for ICT occupation is difficult. We have seen few pre-invites with this score from NSW, not sure about VIC. The competition is really fierce.
Check on myimmitracker for this information under 190 Expression of Interest tracker. That will surely help you to understand current trend.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> mjke1337 said:
> 
> 
> > guys, please help me, am I referring to the correct DOE? As people tell here that we get to hear back from VIC SS after 12 weeks, or is this time period post invite?
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

chriskwoktk said:


> I just received the approval for VIC state sponsorship.
> I applied on 6 Feb. And when I received the email this morning, I thought it is a refusal email or asking for extra information because it is so quick. But it turns out to be a good one.
> 
> Does it mean I have nothing to deal with VIC anymore and my visa application is decided by DIBP only?


i am also civil engineer with 65+5 and submitted to Victoria on 7th Feb 2018. 
i also mentioned that i have EOI, did u make eoi prior to submitting to Victoria?


----------



## Trustworth (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi guys, please has anyone in Engineering occupation got nomination from Victoria state without assessing work experience with EA?


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> i am also civil engineer with 65+5 and submitted to Victoria on 7th Feb 2018.
> i also mentioned that i have EOI, did u make eoi prior to submitting to Victoria?


I haven’t submitted an EOI until I received the approval of VIC SS.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

chriskwoktk said:


> I haven’t submitted an EOI until I received the approval of VIC SS.


Hmm.but some one told me if u have eoi then show it to them

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trustworth (Jul 20, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> chriskwoktk said:
> 
> 
> > I haven’t submitted an EOI until I received the approval of VIC SS.
> ...


Either way works.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

labhan said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have just received an invitation to apply fro state nomination (pre-invite). I found out that there is a mistake in my name in the EOI. Can I update the EOI after receiving this invitation?
> 
> Thanks




Hi,

I have noticed that you are an Egyptian expert and located in Qatar...... We already have a WhatsApp group for all the Egyptians/Arabs located in Qatar who are in the middle of the process for Australian Immigration. If you are interested to join, please let me know.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

labhan said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have just received an invitation to apply fro state nomination (pre-invite). I found out that there is a mistake in my name in the EOI. Can I update the EOI after receiving this invitation?
> 
> Thanks


Invitation from vic or nsw? Ur points breakdown and doe?


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for 2335?


----------



## nathangokul (Jan 31, 2018)

How does VIC 190 visa nomination work, non ICT applications, as It's applied directly(their website) gets assessed immediately / stipulated timeline whereas ICT EOI's are first choosen by score (say 70+ or highest points first ) and then pre-invite is sent and assessed?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> I am sorry, not sure about the timings.
> Hope someone answers your question.


Well I can answer my question myself.
I lodged an EOI for 190 VIC and then email the EOI ID on Sat night.
And then I received the ITA just now (Mon morning), so it only take them hours to do that if you are counting the office hours.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> Well I can answer my question myself.
> 
> I lodged an EOI for 190 VIC and then email the EOI ID on Sat night.
> 
> And then I received the ITA just now (Mon morning), so it only take them hours to do that if you are counting the office hours.




That’s great! Congratulations on getting the nomination. This is super quick!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have noticed that you are an Egyptian expert and located in Qatar...... We already have a WhatsApp group for all the Egyptians/Arabs located in Qatar who are in the middle of the process for Australian Immigration. If you are interested to join, please let me know.


Hi Mina, 
This would be great, please let me know how to join this group.

Regards,


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

masaudakhter said:


> Invitation from vic or nsw? Ur points breakdown and doe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Everything in my signature


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Everything in my signature


Hi,

Have you replied to Victoria queries?


----------



## alokjoy000 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Jay,

But You received your pre-invite too early. That good actually . Invite is another step.

EOI Lodged(VIC) : 13/Dec/2017
Pre Invite : 2/Jan/2018

Warm regards,
Joy


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I applied for Victoria EOI in skill select with 75 points (including ss) for 261112 code... Do I need to apply anywhere else? or just wait for invite from Victoria for further Invite.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I applied for Victoria EOI in skill select with 75 points (including ss) for 261112 code... Do I need to apply anywhere else? or just wait for invite from Victoria for further Invite.


You have to wait for ITA in your skill select.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you replied to Victoria queries?


Not yet, I'm trying to take my time as it sounds like a crucial step.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

chriskwoktk said:


> Well I can answer my question myself.
> I lodged an EOI for 190 VIC and then email the EOI ID on Sat night.
> And then I received the ITA just now (Mon morning), so it only take them hours to do that if you are counting the office hours.


I have also submitted a0plication on the web but parallely i had created eoi for vic and while filling application there is a question that whether i have EOI so i said yes and gave reference no. Do u think they will reject ?as per process eoi is not required but i had already made so couldnt lie to the question of EOI

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> I have also submitted a0plication on the web but parallely i had created eoi for vic and while filling application there is a question that whether i have EOI so i said yes and gave reference no. Do u think they will reject ?as per process eoi is not required but i had already made so couldnt lie to the question of EOI
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure, but personally I think either way work. So no need to worry too much.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

chriskwoktk said:


> I'm not sure, but personally I think either way work. So no need to worry too much.


Thanks for ur response..check ur inbox also i have sent pm

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi experts,
Does anyone go through the 457 fast track stream for 190?
How does that differs from the normal stream except for the speed? 
I am just thinking if I should directly go with 190 with my current exp (70+5) or wait for 457 (probably in 3-4 months). I am now holding a Bridging A from 457.

I am kind new to vic 190 stream. 
My agent has suggested me to look at this stream, and prepared to apply once the working exp reach 3 years in a few months.

I need help from your experts on the following questions: 

1. It seems to me the biggest difference between 190 and 189 is the working exp, especially for the vic. They seem to value experience more than language. 

2. Do they prefer local exp than international exp? This might be the biggest reason why 190 is not that competitive as 189, since a lot of new graduates are unable to have the working exp required.

3. Do they also consider other factors such as multiple higher education degrees in different fields, or the occupation you are working in (like they would prefer a researcher than a developer)? 

Thank you very much for any advice! Sometimes I feel people in here is more professional than some of the agents.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MirandaLi said:


> Hi experts,
> Does anyone go through the 457 fast track stream for 190?
> How does that differs from the normal stream except for the speed?
> I am just thinking if I should directly go with 190 with my current exp (70+5) or wait for 457 (probably in 3-4 months). I am now holding a Bridging A from 457.
> ...


1. SC190 limits for 2 years to your nomination state. If you have ties in other states, you maybe refused. 
2. Both, i guess, VIC is preferred. 
3. Points. 

With 70+5 depending on your occupation, maybe it worth going for sc189? or increase points by another 10? improving ielts?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. SC190 limits for 2 years to your nomination state. If you have ties in other states, you maybe refused.
> 2. Both, i guess, VIC is preferred.
> 3. Points.
> 
> With 70+5 depending on your occupation, maybe it worth going for sc189? or increase points by another 10? improving ielts?


Thank you so much!!!

I would love to get another 10 from english, but trust me--I tried for a whole year but it's just not my thing! I can do a lot more things than english with that time. It's not worth it.

At the moment 189 is very unstable, i lodged 189 at May 2017 with 65 points. In fact I am on the edge of "next full round". But it seems not going to work anytime soon.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. SC190 limits for 2 years to your nomination state. If you have ties in other states, you maybe refused.
> 2. Both, i guess, VIC is preferred.
> 3. Points.
> 
> With 70+5 depending on your occupation, maybe it worth going for sc189? or increase points by another 10? improving ielts?


Please join this group

<*SNIP*> *See "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

i have got the invite from vic ICT security specialist, please let me know whether we need to notarize all documents before we submit?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

My agent has applied for VIC190 with 65+5 in Dec 2017 for Analyst Programmer.
My agent has used the same resume as 189.

I'm wondering if there is any specific resume for VIC should be used and adding few of my friends in Victoria as reference would help boost?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## vprak2020 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Confirmation of Employment statement*

Hi everyone.. 

Can you please answer my below query.. 

Who can sign in Confirmation of employment statement.?

Please confirm if the below answer is correct :

The person who can sign in is working in the same company and knowing the applicant for long time since deputed from and currently securing the position of Manager/ex-manager/higher position than the applicant and currently living in Victoria and holds an Australian PR 

The reason for this question is I am unable to get this from my HR and my current Supervisor. So instead of them Can i get from other people who are mentioned above.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vprak2020 (Jan 30, 2018)

Who can sign in Confirmation of employment statement.

Please confirm if the below answer is correct :
person who can sign in is currently working in the same company and knowing the applicant for long time since deputed from and currently securing the position of Manager/ex-manager/higher position than the applicant and currently living in Victoria and holds an Australian PR 

The reason for this question is iam unable to get help from my HR and my manager.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

vprak2020 said:


> Who can sign in Confirmation of employment statement.
> 
> Please confirm if the below answer is correct :
> person who can sign in is currently working in the same company and knowing the applicant for long time since deputed from and currently securing the position of Manager/ex-manager/higher position than the applicant and currently living in Victoria and holds an Australian PR
> ...


I think your manager can do this. 
I got the signature from the CTO, executive director and CEO. They all appears to be ok when I apply the working visa.


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> i have got the invite from vic ICT security specialist, please let me know whether we need to notarize all documents before we submit?


Hey congrats. I too recieved the invite today for the same code. I believe it's good to get everything notarized before attaching.

They also mention in the invite - 
The Department of Home Affairs*provides state*nominated*skilled migrants*with*priority processing.

Wondering if priority processing means something.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

mayz said:


> Hey congrats. I too recieved the invite today for the same code. I believe it's good to get everything notarized before attaching.
> 
> They also mention in the invite -
> The Department of Home Affairs*provides state*nominated*skilled migrants*with*priority processing.
> ...


Hey,

Can you please help with DOE ? and points split??

Thanks


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

My agent has applied for VIC190 with 65+5 in Dec 2017 for Analyst Programmer.
My agent has used the same resume as 189.

I'm wondering if there is any specific resume for VIC should be used and adding few of my friends in Victoria as a reference would help boost?

EDIT: (I couldn't see an edit button for the post I did a few minutes back).

I remember only EOI has been lodged and no documents have been uploaded.
Seems like the VIC process changed in the last few months of 2017.

Is this fine or is this the reason why I haven't gotten my invite yet?


----------



## vprak2020 (Jan 30, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I think your manager can do this.
> I got the signature from the CTO, executive director and CEO. They all appears to be ok when I apply the working visa.


My manager is not helping me in this. Can I seek help from other managers /co-workers from my company?


----------



## vprak2020 (Jan 30, 2018)

*190 Statesponsorship with 65 points*

PTE : 10 points
ACS - Positive
Age : 30points
Experince : 5 points (AU)
Education : 15

Total : 60 points
VIC state sponsorship : 5 points (Yet to apply)

EOI Lodged : Feb 2018

Can anyone tell me the chances to get PR in this year??


----------



## vprak2020 (Jan 30, 2018)

vprak2020 said:


> PTE : 10 points
> ACS - Positive
> Age : 30points
> Experince : 5 points (AU)
> ...


*code : 263111 Computer Network professional*


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

vprak2020 said:


> PTE : 10 points
> ACS - Positive
> Age : 30points
> Experince : 5 points (AU)
> ...


need to wait until a Financial year...JUNE...There is a hope to get pre-invite.


----------



## raman2017 (May 21, 2017)

vprak2020 said:


> My manager is not helping me in this. Can I seek help from other managers /co-workers from my company?


Yes, your co-worker can sign this statutory declaration, he might not be in same company presently but should be in same company for the period for which you have given the declaration.


----------



## vprak2020 (Jan 30, 2018)

raman2017 said:


> Yes, your co-worker can sign this statutory declaration, he might not be in same company presently but should be in same company for the period for which you have given the declaration.


Ok, But this is not for statutory declaration, This is a special form to submit for state sponsorship. (Confirmation of Employment statement) Thats why I am confused. Is it ok to get it from any other people 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...3015/Confirmation-of-Employment-Statement.doc


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you please help with DOE ? and points split??
> 
> Thanks


DOE - 17 Jan 2018
ITA - 22 Jan 2018
Submitted application - 22 Jan 2018
Recieved invite in skillselect - 13 Feb 2018

Points -
Age 25
English (PTE 90 each) 20
Education 15
Experience 10
SS 5
Total 75
Code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vardanlane said:


> i have got the invite from vic ICT security specialist, please let me know whether we need to notarize all documents before we submit?


color copies generally suffice.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone has any idea how long it might take for 261311 Analyst Programmer with 65+5 points to receive invite?

I applied in the end of December 2017.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Anyone has any idea how long it might take for 261311 Analyst Programmer with 65+5 points to receive invite?
> 
> I applied in the end of December 2017.


Unfortunately, State Sponsorship Invites cannot be predicted. 
If you have already received the Pre-Invite or State Nomination Invite, then you can expect the Approval or Rejection within 12 weeks.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Originally Posted by vprak2020 View Post
PTE : 10 points
ACS - Positive
Age : 30points
Experince : 5 points (AU)
Education : 15
Total : 60 points
VIC state sponsorship : 5 points (Yet to apply)
EOI Lodged : Feb 2018
Can anyone tell me the chances to get PR in this year??
venkat;14017834 said:


> need to wait until a Financial year...JUNE...There is a hope to get pre-invite.



My husband applied with same points to same code in July 2017, still no invite...


----------



## Ana Vuk (Feb 13, 2018)

*Civil engineer with expirience of software testing*

Hi all,

Although I finished college of civil engineering, I have worked in softrware tesing for 3 years. My question is if I apply for visa 190 for occupation software tester, would I obtain 15 points for education?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ana Vuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Although I finished college of civil engineering, I have worked in softrware tesing for 3 years. My question is if I apply for visa 190 for occupation software tester, would I obtain 15 points for education?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think so. Education point is given to having that level of education irrespective of assessment.
Others may add to confirm


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

hi Ana Vuk:

Regarding your work experience: your work experience _may_ not get recognised by relevant Skills Assessment Authority because your experience is not in your area of education. This is just to set your expectation when you apply for Work Experience assessment.

Regarding your education: you will only get points rewarded if the institution you attended is recognised by the Skills Assessment Authority (only a certain number of institutions are recognised, but I don't know the list of recognised institutions worldwide).

All the best.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

My friend had applied for VIC State sponsorship and got a pre-invite after 1 week:

ANZSCO - 262112
Points: 60 + 5 (State Sponsorship)
EOI: 31st Jan 2018
Pre-invite: 6th Feb 2018

He is still waiting for the outcome and he is hoping to get the ITA soon.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

tashilay said:


> I think so. Education point is given to having that level of education irrespective of assessment.
> Others may add to confirm



Hello Friend,

I also applied with same points 12/01/2018 NSW and VIC, How got pre-invite immediately. Why AUS keep me aside I have no idea... I got frustrated.

__________________
Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts 
ACS +ve result: 18/08/16
EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2017
NSW & VIC ITA: ?
189 ITA: ?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

tashilay said:


> I think so. Education point is given to having that level of education irrespective of assessment.
> Others may add to confirm



For education how you got it? extra 5 points...
__________________
Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts 
ACS +ve result: 18/08/16
EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2017
NSW & VIC ITA: ?
189 ITA: ?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you replied to Victoria queries?


Hi

I have submitted the statement today. Wish me a good luck


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

labhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted the statement today. Wish me a good luck


All the very Best Buddy


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

venkat said:


> For education how you got it? extra 5 points...
> __________________
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts
> ...


Study in Australia - 5


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Guys i have lodged my application today when i will get my hap id ?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

tashilay said:


> Study in Australia - 5


That's great. Now are you in AUS or india... I am also waiting when should I get it have no idea...
__________________
Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts 
ACS +ve result: 18/08/16
EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2017
NSW & VIC ITA: ?
189 ITA: ?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

venkat said:


> That's great. Now are you in AUS or india... I am also waiting when should I get it have no idea...
> __________________
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
> Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts
> ...


AM onshore friend. Not sure. I don't know how it all works!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

tashilay said:


> AM onshore friend. Not sure. I don't know how it all works!!


 Thank you, friend, for your reply. I am waiting until AUS will give me.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted the statement today. Wish me a good luck


Good luck mate to you and me because we both are in a same boat with same points.

Lighter note: I want victoria to take both of us to the shore without dropping anyone in the middle of the PR sea.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> Good luck mate to you and me because we both are in a same boat with same points.
> 
> Lighter note: I want victoria to take both of us to the shore without dropping anyone in the middle of the PR sea.


Hahahahah Thanks mate. I thought you already received your ITA from VIC!

let's keep our fingers crossed. I hope that all of us will get approvals soon, because I don't think that VIC has invited many of system analysts this round.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Finally! I have received an ITA from VIC. All the best Guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

jay3545 said:


> Finally! I have received an ITA from VIC. All the best Guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate. All the best mate with your visa application


----------



## Rbshk (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello everyone.. please reply
I am having 4.5 years of experience in software testing and want to apply for 190 visa in Victoria .. but if acs would deduct 2 years .. It wont get me any point .. does that mean I dont qualify as their minimum requirement is 3 years of experience


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rbshk said:


> Hello everyone.. please reply
> I am having 4.5 years of experience in software testing and want to apply for 190 visa in Victoria .. but if acs would deduct 2 years .. It wont get me any point .. does that mean I dont qualify as their minimum requirement is 3 years of experience


Right. You would need to wait 6 months and then apply. 
Also, many in this forum have pointed out that there is less demand for Software Testers. They are only picking Software Testers with special skills like Automation Testing, etc. So ensure that in the next 6 months you add these skills to your skillset and get your ACS assessed with those skills. 

Also, try to improve points to the maximum extent possible to boost your profile further as you will be just meeting their eligibility criteria.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

jay3545 said:


> Finally! I have received an ITA from VIC. All the best Guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations! Do you know if they contacted your references (given in CV) before you received the ITA?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Right. You would need to wait 6 months and then apply.
> Also, many in this forum have pointed out that there is less demand for Software Testers. They are only picking Software Testers with special skills like Automation Testing, etc. So ensure that in the next 6 months you add these skills to your skillset and get your ACS assessed with those skills.
> 
> Also, try to improve points to the maximum extent possible to boost your profile further as you will be just meeting their eligibility criteria.


Brother when are not sure about something kindly refrain from advising others. He has all the rights to apply. I just have 3.5 years of work experience so 0 points for work experience. ACS report says 1.5 years after deduction. VIC site talks about an aspirants overall experience. Not the experience after ACS deduction. I got my ITA yesterday. Job code 262112 at 70 points.

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my X81 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Rbshk said:


> Hello everyone.. please reply
> I am having 4.5 years of experience in software testing and want to apply for 190 visa in Victoria .. but if acs would deduct 2 years .. It wont get me any point .. does that mean I dont qualify as their minimum requirement is 3 years of experience


You are eligible brother. I am not sure about your points breakup. For claiming work ex points you have to wait for another 6 months. There is no harm in applying for VIC 190 with 4.5 years. VIC talks only about the overall experience and for your occupation its three years. 

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my X81 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Congratulations! Do you know if they contacted your references (given in CV) before you received the ITA?


My resume doesn't talk about references brother. I don't have any work experience points to claim so I did not include that header. On top of that my resume was running in to pages and pages after alterations, so thought of omitting the references header.

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my X81 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*



jay3545 said:


> My resume doesn't talk about references brother. I don't have any work experience points to claim so I did not include that header. On top of that my resume was running in to pages and pages after alterations, so thought of omitting the references header.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay
> ...












Posting this screenshot again for everyone’s reference.

Thanks,
Jay



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Brother when are not sure about something kindly refrain from advising others. He has all the rights to apply. I just have 3.5 years of work experience so 0 points for work experience. ACS report says 1.5 years after deduction. VIC site talks about an aspirants overall experience. Not the experience after ACS deduction. I got my ITA yesterday. Job code 262112 at 70 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay
> ...




My bad. I apologise! Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rbshk said:


> Hello everyone.. please reply
> I am having 4.5 years of experience in software testing and want to apply for 190 visa in Victoria .. but if acs would deduct 2 years .. It wont get me any point .. does that mean I dont qualify as their minimum requirement is 3 years of experience




Please disregard my advise about your eligibility. You can apply as Jay pointed out. My apologies.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Congratulations! Do you know if they contacted your references (given in CV) before you received the ITA?




It’s rare but can happen. Decision is upto VIC in this case.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

jay3545 said:


> View attachment 85450
> 
> 
> Posting this screenshot again for everyone’s reference.
> ...


Are you allowed to upload documents after creating EOI?.

My agent says, they will upload the documents only when the invite is received and this is a new process.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> It’s rare but can happen. Decision is upto VIC in this case.




It is not rare brother . Victoria considers only your over all experience. People like me have been getting invites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Are you allowed to upload documents after creating EOI?.
> 
> My agent says, they will upload the documents only when the invite is received and this is a new process.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk




Exactly.

Vic has to sent a pre invite.

I got pre invited on 2nd Jan 2017.

Thanks,
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> It is not rare brother . Victoria considers only your over all experience. People like me have been getting invites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The question was about contacting the references that have been provided in the CV. I answered that it was rare but VIC can do employment verification on their own if required and contact the references mentioned as well before issuing ITAs. Several people have mentioned that VIC their contacts got call. I am only answering based on what people have posted in this forum. 

My references were not contacted by VIC though.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Are you allowed to upload documents after creating EOI?.
> 
> My agent says, they will upload the documents only when the invite is received and this is a new process.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk




Yes, this is true if you are applying for ICT Skilled Nomination. 

For Non ICT skill, they can go ahead and file an application on the VIC website directly and upload documents.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Finally! I have received an ITA from VIC. All the best Guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bro, your points please.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> Bro, your points please.


ANZCO Code : 262112 ICT Security Professional
Age : 30 Points
PTE : 20 Points
Edu : 15 points
Exp : 0 point
State Nomination : 5 Points
Total : 70 points
EOI lodged( VIC ) : 13 Dec 2017
Pre Invite : 2 Jan 2018
ITA : 13 Feb 2018 
Grant : 🤞

Thanks,
Jay




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> Bro, your points please.




Everything is there in signature.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> mjke1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Bro, your points please.
> ...



Web mode on phone bro.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> mjke1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Bro, your points please.
> ...



Thanks bro


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

I am unsure , however I heard that to get a nomination for occupations like software engineer, analyst programmer and software tester requires very good skillsets and high points . There is nothing wrong to put an EOI if you are eligible for 60 points, you can update your points once you gain required experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Did anyone receive pre invite for ICT security specialist 262112 this week? I have submitted EOI on 7th Feb with 65+5 points and waiting..


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.

I have an offshore experience of 4 years and 11 months of experience ( I know, I won't be getting any points for experience after ACS deducts 2 years ) so I'm just short one month of experience to make it 3.

So my total experience would be around 2Y 11M - offshore AND 3 months onshore
Am I still fulfilling the victorias requirement of 3 years of experience?

My total points would be like 55 + 5 (SS) + 5 partner points ~ 60 or 65 total

Can I directly apply for 190, without an EOI and without being waiting to VIC to picked me as I'm holding a job offer? 

what is the process would be like? 

After lodging a Victorian visa nomination application directly, Do I need to rely on my points? 

Much appreciate your reply

TIA
Cheesy


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

icyarun said:


> Did anyone receive pre invite for ICT security specialist 262112 this week? I have submitted EOI on 7th Feb with 65+5 points and waiting..


You should be getting it latest next week. My friend has 60+5 under the same code. He created EOI on 31st Jan 2018 and have received pre-invite for VIC on 6th Feb 2018.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.

If someone has experience with NSW nomination application and process, can you help me with the points to take care of, and any suggestion that might be useful here, I do not want to screw this up again. My job code is Analyst Programmer - 261311

Thanks!


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.
> 
> ...


Same question, can some help with what things to take care of when applying for NSW SS please??


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.
> 
> ...


First of all big congratz for the invite.
Post this on NSW thread, then you may get good advices there.
If you would not mind please sharte your point breakupand DOE for NSW.
All the best for future process.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

melsyd0617 said:


> icyarun said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone receive pre invite for ICT security specialist 262112 this week? I have submitted EOI on 7th Feb with 65+5 points and waiting..
> ...


Thanks buddy.. hopefully should get by next week..


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.
> 
> ...


I don't know what needed to submitted to Victoria that you got rejected. But in case of NSW, we didn't have to submit anything for commitment besides proof of those points claimed. 

Not sure if this would be of any help. It will be a good idea to post same question in NSW thread.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

tashilay said:


> I don't know what needed to submitted to Victoria that you got rejected. But in case of NSW, we didn't have to submit anything for commitment besides proof of those points claimed.
> 
> Not sure if this would be of any help. It will be a good idea to post same question in NSW thread.


I believe that it was my resume. Or I see no other reason as every other document/claim was correct and same as was in EOI. They mentioned this in their rejection email - "While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria."

Can you point out where I can find a good resume format for NSW?


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.
> 
> ...


I am quoting from nsw industry website 

The following documents are*required*for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.

Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.

Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.

Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".

Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.

Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.

Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.

Fee

For NSW nomination for the 190 visa, the application fee is:

$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia

A very important note:
Do not try to open the online form many times it may get blocked 

Prepare the documents and then fill the form and attach the documents once once 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> I believe that it was my resume. Or I see no other reason as every other document/claim was correct and same as was in EOI. They mentioned this in their rejection email - "While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria."
> 
> Can you point out where I can find a good resume format for NSW?


My Resume was:

Personal Information
Educational Qualification
Work experience
Projects undertaken
Professional skills

Four pages only. But please note that I am yet to receive approval. If you post the question in NSW thread, there were many who got approved and be able to help.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

tashilay said:


> My Resume was:
> 
> Personal Information
> Educational Qualification
> ...


Thank you! Can you point me to that group please?


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Got refusal from Victoria
Applicstion submitted on their websitr 6th feb
Occupation non ICT CIVIL engineer
Points
65+5
Pte 10
Exp 10
Edu 15
Age 30

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Thank you! Can you point me to that group please?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2017-a-370.html#post14032362


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

tashilay said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2017-a-370.html#post14032362


Thank You!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Thank You!


I think you found it already right?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

tashilay said:


> I think you found it already right?


Yes I did, just wanted to make sure it was the one. Thanks again!


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone ? ?



cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Does anyone seen a recent invite for 261311 Analyst Programmer?

I applied 65+5 in the last week of Dec 2017 and not sure if I would receive or not.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.
> 
> ...


I can see your frustration, Rejection with Victoria is very high recently. Even I am also waiting for my victoria invite. But it depends on the competition in your ANZSCO code.

At last it's a Supply Demand theory.

Best of luck for your NSW invite.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

SunV said:


> I can see your frustration, Rejection with Victoria is very high recently. Even I am also waiting for my victoria invite. But it depends on the competition in your ANZSCO code.
> 
> At last it's a Supply Demand theory.
> 
> Best of luck for your NSW invite.


Any idea when will be next invite from Victoria? I saw other threads where you predicted right for NSW...


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Any idea when will be next invite from Victoria? I saw other threads where you predicted right for NSW...




I think you should be eligible for the next VIC invite in 6 months from date of the previous decision.


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Generally in how much time Victoria replies as I have applied in 5 feb when they opened for 2335 category 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

immaculateaman said:


> Generally in how much time Victoria replies as I have applied in 5 feb when they opened for 2335 category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Generally Victoria takes 2 months to respond regarding final decision about state nomination and send ITA. But for few job codes like Civil Engineer, Security Specialist the wait is less than 5 weeks. I am not sure if Victoria processes the application in the order they receive for a specific job category.
This analysis is based on the responses people have shared in this thread and myimmitracker.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Any idea when will be next invite from Victoria? I saw other threads where you predicted right for NSW...


I am working on that now, VIC predictions is not straight forward. Still gathering the information from threads.

Other problem with VIC is ITA is only done for ICT ANZSCO codes where as for NSW everything is from EOI.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Both my husband and I have passed skill assessment. We're on combined current list, his profession is MLTSSL and mine STSOL. My question is, can we claim each others points? He applied for VIC...Thanks!


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Both my husband and I have passed skill assessment. We're on combined current list, his profession is MLTSSL and mine STSOL. My question is, can we claim each others points? He applied for VIC...Thanks!




Yes, you can under 190, but not for 189. Start the process in SkillSelect, and it will add the partner points, if eligible.


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I am going to apply for EOI in Victoria state for 262111 - Database Administrator. I have 10 years of experience and my score is coming up to 70 + 5. I cannot find this skill code in NSW or other states. So what are my chances of getting the invite? Anyone with similar skill set can comment on this?

Since this is listed as short term skill, it is my understanding that I cannot apply for 189. Can someone confirm this?

If I have other qualifications, Can I apply for two categories independently?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Yes, you can under 190, but not for 189. Start the process in SkillSelect, and it will add the partner points, if eligible.


Thanks! Yes, it is 190 we're interested in


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Abhinetri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply for EOI in Victoria state for 262111 - Database Administrator. I have 10 years of experience and my score is coming up to 70 + 5. I cannot find this skill code in NSW or other states. So what are my chances of getting the invite? Anyone with similar skill set can comment on this?
> 
> ...




Chances of getting invite in 190: Your points are good but not sure about invitation time since the invitation not only depends on points, but also on skill code and requirement in state market. Look in the myimmitracker if someone got invitation under this code recently.

Since your skill set is under Short term list, you are not eligible for 189 at this moment.
Not sure what do you mean by “other requirements”?

You can only apply for 189 if you get your assessment from ACS under different skill code which comes in Long term or medium term skill list.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,
Anyone received invitations Yesterday with the same points, I have 75 points VIC and NSW with PTE-10.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Chances of getting invite in 190: Your points are good but not sure about invitation time since the invitation not only depends on points, but also on skill code and requirement in state market. Look in the myimmitracker if someone got invitation under this code recently.
> 
> Since your skill set is under Short term list, you are not eligible for 189 at this moment.
> Not sure what do you mean by “other requirements”?
> ...


Thank you for your response.By "other requirements" , i meant that i also have 5 years of experience as a system engineer . With that experience in mind , will i be able to apply for 189 as well?


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you for your response. By "Other requirements" i meant that i have 5 years of experience as a system engineer . Can i apply for 189 as well using this experience?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Abhinetri said:


> Thank you for your response. By "Other requirements" i meant that i have 5 years of experience as a system engineer . Can i apply for 189 as well using this experience?




If you can get a new positive assessment from ACS for system analyst(or related) job code which is there in long or medium term list, then yes, you can definitely apply for 189.
So next step would be to compare your job responsibilities with the most closely related skill code and its duties and get a ACS approval.


----------



## nabirouf (Nov 27, 2017)

Not sure how long does it actually take to receive Victoria nomination though officially they say it is expected in 12 weeks. Has any one received positive Victoria nomination before 12 weeks?

ICT Security Specialist (262112)
189 Points # 65, 190 Points #70
ACS skills evaluation start date: 11-Nov-2017
ACS Positive Assessment Date: 19-Jan-2018
EOI application date: 19-Jan-2018 (189, Victoria, NSW)
Pre-Invite received from Victoria: 22-Jan-2018
Application Submitted for Victoria with all documents: 23-Jan-2018
Application acceptance confirmation: 30-Jan-2018
Now awaiting for Victoria Nomination


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*



nabirouf said:


> Not sure how long does it actually take to receive Victoria nomination though officially they say it is expected in 12 weeks. Has any one received positive Victoria nomination before 12 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Infosec aspirants having getting quicker responses when compared to other job codes. I got my pre invite approved in just 32 days. 

All the best brother 

Thanks,
Jay



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabirouf (Nov 27, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Infosec aspirants having getting quicker responses when compared to other job codes. I got my pre invite approved in just 32 days.
> 
> All the best brother
> 
> ...


Great. So you got the Victoria nomination and have applied for the Visa?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

nabirouf said:


> Great. So you got the Victoria nomination and have applied for the Visa?




Yet to apply. PCC and medicals getting processed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabirouf (Nov 27, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Yet to apply. PCC and medicals getting processed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best brother.


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

nabirouf said:


> Not sure how long does it actually take to receive Victoria nomination though officially they say it is expected in 12 weeks. Has any one received positive Victoria nomination before 12 weeks?
> 
> ICT Security Specialist (262112)
> 189 Points # 65, 190 Points #70
> ...


I got my nomination approved in 3 days, which should be an extreme case.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

SunV said:


> Mitsi said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea when will be next invite from Victoria? I saw other threads where you predicted right for NSW...
> ...


Any predictions on the next invite date?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

anybody has an idea why the pre invite has been so delayed? I have 65+5 submitted last July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icyarun said:


> Any predictions on the next invite date?




They invite on and off regularly, weekly it seems. Sometimes daily for selected applicants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.

I have an offshore experience of 4 years and 11 months of experience ( I know, I won't be getting any points for experience after ACS deducts 2 years ) so I'm just short one month of experience to make it 3.

So my total experience would be around 2Y 11M - offshore AND 3 months onshore
Am I still fulfilling the victorias requirement of 3 years of experience?

My total points would be like 55 + 5 (SS) + 5 partner points ~ 60 or 65 total

Can I directly apply for 190, without an EOI and without being waiting to VIC to picked me as I'm holding a job offer? 

what is the process would be like? 

After lodging a Victorian visa nomination application directly, Do I need to rely on my points? 

Much appreciate your reply

TIA
Cheesy


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

nabirouf said:


> Not sure how long does it actually take to receive Victoria nomination though officially they say it is expected in 12 weeks. Has any one received positive Victoria nomination before 12 weeks?
> 
> ICT Security Specialist (262112)
> 189 Points # 65, 190 Points #70
> ...


Whats ur experience?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	

Occupation Ceiling Value 2017-18 : 6202	
Invitations to 07/02/2018 : 3031

Will they complete their target by sending the invites ?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

jorajau said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers*
> 
> Occupation Ceiling Value 2017-18 : 6202
> Invitations to 07/02/2018 : 3031
> ...


No idea bro, Remaining ceiling (3171) invitations are there, AUS need to increase invitations at least 1000 for every round otherwise we need to wait until June (Financial year) because the current trend is too worst every time AUS give 300 only, I hope next time onwards AUS will increase the invitations which are bringing us happy or ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

May be Victoria send ITA tomorrow. As per my analysis most of the time say 60% Victoria send invites 1 day before 189. Still ITA is only applicable to ICT so its very straight forward with Victoria as compare to NSW. Let's wait and watch.

State ITA are not sent at 12:00 AM it always sent between 15:00-17:00.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

SunV said:


> May be Victoria send ITA tomorrow. As per my analysis most of the time say 60% Victoria send invites 1 day before 189. Still ITA is only applicable to ICT so its very straight forward with Victoria as compare to NSW. Let's wait and watch.
> 
> State ITA are not sent at 12:00 AM it always sent between 15:00-17:00.
> 
> Best of luck to all.


Cool... Lets hope for the best!!!


----------



## manyhk (Feb 19, 2018)

do I need to apply state nomination after submitting EOI?
ANZSCO: 261311


----------



## arorakunal1 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Vic State Nomination As an RN (NEC)*

Hi everyone, 

Has anyone here have applied for Victoria State Nomination as an RN (Newly Graduated) and if yes, how long it took to recieve an invitation. Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Did anyone got invite today?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Did anyone got invite today?


No friend. No invitations so far... check below link.


https://www.theguardian.com/austral...tion-cut-in-speech-targeting-political-elites


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

*Form 80 or Form 1221 or Both*

Hello Experts,

Do i need to upload form 1221 as well ?? 
there is lot of confusion around this. I just uploaded form 80 and applying from India.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Occupation - Database Administrator (262111)
Total Points:65 (Age 30,PTE 10,Exp 5, Education 15, State sponsership 5)

ACS Submitted: 12 September 2017
ACS Result: 19 October 2017
EOI (190) VIC: 27 October 2017
EOI (190) VIC(Pre-Invite) : 08 December 2017
EOI (190) VIC(ITA) :17 January 2018 
VIC Visa Lodged : 3 Feb 2018 :fingerscrossed:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jasj2017 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Upload both 1221 and 80. For you and spouse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Does victoria state sponsorship visa 190 only accepts IELTS english test?
On their website only IELTS is mentioned.
Can someone please confirm??


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VIC accepts PTE as well.

Thanks,
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




States accept whatever the DIBP / DHA accepts.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst - ANZSCO 261314) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.

I have an offshore experience of 4 years and 11 months of experience ( I know, I won't be getting any points for experience after ACS deducts 2 years ) so I'm just short one month of experience to make it 3.

So my total experience would be around 2Y 11M - offshore AND 3 months onshore
Am I still fulfilling the victorias requirement of 3 years of experience?

My total points would be like 55 + 5 (SS) + 5 partner points ~ 60 or 65 total 


I heard there are very fewer chances for Software Tester in VIC. Is it same even if we have a job offer? 

Can I directly apply for 190, without an EOI and without being waiting to VIC to picked me as I'm holding a job offer? 

what is the process would be like? 

After lodging a Victorian visa nomination application directly, Do I need to rely on my points? 

Sorry about the long read, Much appreciate your reply

TIA


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you for the information. Please correct me if i am wrong , but i would still need to get my assessment from ACS even if i am applying for 190 right? Also , while applying do we need to consider the overall IELTS score (For Eg. 7) or do we need to score a 7 in each of the sections?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Abhinetri said:


> Thank you for the information. Please correct me if i am wrong , but i would still need to get my assessment from ACS even if i am applying for 190 right? Also , while applying do we need to consider the overall IELTS score (For Eg. 7) or do we need to score a 7 in each of the sections?


You have to get ACS done before applying an EOI, whether you are going for 189 or 190.

And for IELTS, though you can apply for EOI (and for some states where they haven't explicitly asked for 7) but you will not get any points for that. To get 10 points you have to get a 7, and this has to be 7 in each band.

Hope this answers your queries well.


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes it does answer my queries. Thank you. I really appreciate it.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
I have a bit of a problem, if you could suggest me what to do. My husband (263111, 60+5 points), who sent EoI in July 2017, wanted to increase his language points (he had 10 from IELTS) and had his first PTE exam, but he failed, and the results were much worse than in IELTS. When he booked PTE their site was not working, so he booked it over the phone, and there was a miss-understanding, he thought that they asked him for what purpose is his PTE test, and he said to migrate to Australia, but they also understood that they should send results there. So now results were sent, and if they update his English score, he would lose those 10 points he had and will have only 50+5, which is not enough. 

So my question is who should he send email to, to which email address, to tell them it was a mistake that PTE sent them his score, and that his IELTS points should not be updated? Please advise :'(


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Yet to apply. PCC and medicals getting processed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get the invite to apply for visa?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> Did you get the invite to apply for visa?




Yeah, on Feb 13th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> VIC accepts PTE as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay
> ...


-------------------------------

A quick question, Maybe a stupid question.... What is pre-invite?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Shiv1002 said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question, Maybe a stupid question.... What is pre-invite?




There is nothing like pre-invite as such but people use it to refer to the invitation to apply for nomination from a state. They send that as an email mostly, you then are allowed to apply for their nomination on their portal. 

Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a bit of a problem, if you could suggest me what to do. My husband (263111, 60+5 points), who sent EoI in July 2017, wanted to increase his language points (he had 10 from IELTS) and had his first PTE exam, but he failed, and the results were much worse than in IELTS. When he booked PTE their site was not working, so he booked it over the phone, and there was a miss-understanding, he thought that they asked him for what purpose is his PTE test, and he said to migrate to Australia, but they also understood that they should send results there. So now results were sent, and if they update his English score, he would lose those 10 points he had and will have only 50+5, which is not enough.
> 
> ...




First of all i have not a superior knowledge to guide you and have not done the PTE. So don’t knw how pte people work such kind of situation. But as far as i knw they cannot update your EOI right. As far as your EOI reflects the 60+5 you are safe. Coz EOI is the one they(DIBP) considered here. 
Atill im not the expert. Senior will guide you. 
All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a bit of a problem, if you could suggest me what to do. My husband (263111, 60+5 points), who sent EoI in July 2017, wanted to increase his language points (he had 10 from IELTS) and had his first PTE exam, but he failed, and the results were much worse than in IELTS. When he booked PTE their site was not working, so he booked it over the phone, and there was a miss-understanding, he thought that they asked him for what purpose is his PTE test, and he said to migrate to Australia, but they also understood that they should send results there. So now results were sent, and if they update his English score, he would lose those 10 points he had and will have only 50+5, which is not enough.
> 
> ...




Whether or not PTE results were sent, the DIBP will consider the results which were updated in the EOI. So if your husband has provided details for IELTS test where he got 10 points, that will be considered. 

If you have not updated EOI with PTE details, then DIBP will not check that. 

So I suppose, There is no need to worry in your case.


----------



## fabio011 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi guys,

I see only a few electrical engineers applying for Victoria SS recently. Is it because it is harder to receive a nomination or because NSW is preferable as there are more job opportunities?

Best Wishes,
ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer
Point-Age(30)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(10)
EOI Subclass Victoria 190 (60 + 5 SS points): 04-Feb-2018


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi guys. Did anyone get pre invite?


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hello seniors,

I have a query. I need your advice since I believe I may have done a mistake, please correct me before its too late. Please try to answer all my queries if possible as each query is different

i) I have raised separate EOI for PR 189 and for PR 190, I have raised 2, one for VIC and one for NSW. Do i need to cancel any of these? I have seen people saying that during invite if NSW or VIC comes to know that we have raised for other states as well then there is a chance of rejection. 

2) I have submitted SD during my ACS assessment and is it enough to submit those same docs during visa docs submission as well? I have been in 2 companies and its tough to get reference letter in company letterhead. But in SD, I have in proper format with leads sign, references, roles and responsibilities. I didn't any face issue during ACS assessment.

3) for tax documents during visa docs submission, is FORM 26AS statements enough? if no, what is exactly needed for tax submission and how to get that.

4) For my first employer, I have last 6 months payslips, in 2nd employer I have 6 payslips with different months. I don't have payslips in each and every month during my full-time period. Is this an issue during visa docs submission?

Experts suggestions are also welcome and If I have asked some basic questions, please pardon me and help me out.

Thanks


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I got an invite to apply for VISA. I will be lodging it soon.
My Wife is pregnant and she will not be able to get her medicals done before delivery.
So I need to lodge application without medicals.
Please clarify, is it mandatory for me to notify DIBP regarding this when I lodge application.?
Or is it okay, I am informing case officer about pregnancy once CO is assigned.?
Request your help on this.

Best Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jjacobp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got an invite to apply for VISA. I will be lodging it soon.
> My Wife is pregnant and she will not be able to get her medicals done before delivery.
> ...


There is a column in the medicals form asking if the applicant is pregnant 
When you tick that as a YES, the CO will know the same

Moreover, when you don’t upload the medicals, the CO will ask you to complete the medicals.
At that point also you can inform him of your wife pregnancy supported with Doctor’s confirmation and ask for permission to submit the same only after the baby is delivered

Cheers


----------



## jjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks bro!!!


----------



## Maheshv_1982 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi, I have submitted EOI for 190 subclass for Victoria and NSW on Dec 2017 with 65+5 SS points.My profession is S/W engineer and i have got 10 point for English, Can i Get Invite in the upcoming months?


----------



## nabirouf (Nov 27, 2017)

Overall 13+ years but 10 years after ACS validation


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

Apart from creating EOI in SkillSelect by choosing visa 190, is there anything else that needs to be done for state nomination?


----------



## nabirouf (Nov 27, 2017)

No. Just EOI and selecting State Nomination.
BTW I received the ITA from Victoria yesterday. It is now time for submitting the visa application.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

nabirouf said:


> No. Just EOI and selecting State Nomination.
> BTW I received the ITA from Victoria yesterday. It is now time for submitting the visa application.


Congrats ! When did you apply and which ANZSCO Code?


----------



## nabirouf (Nov 27, 2017)

Applied on 19th Jan.
Skillset ICT security Specialist (262112)


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi All

I had applied for EOI for subclass 189 (70 Points) in early November. But going by trends, invitation may not be in sight for few more months. 

What do you guys recommend? Go for state sponsorship and get five extra points? If apply for 190, with 75 points, how long will it take for the invite? 

Also, which state has better job prospects for Software Engineer - NSW or Victoria? I looked up for jobs on SEEK, both looks equally good, but still I'd like to hear from someone who have first hand info.

__________________
knightfury

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Result: 18-Oct-2017
IELTS: 8 (L) / 7.5 (R) / 7.0 (W) / 8 (S)
Points-Age(25)/Eng(10)/Edu(15)/WorkEx(15)
EOI Subclass 189: 70 Points 04-Nov-2017


----------



## Nadeem223449 (Feb 24, 2018)

nabirouf said:


> No. Just EOI and selecting State Nomination.
> BTW I received the ITA from Victoria yesterday. It is now time for submitting the visa application.


Hello Bro,

When did you submitted your EOI?
What & when was the first email you received from Victoria?
When did your nomination approved?

Thanks in advance.

regards,

Nadeem


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

knightfury said:


> Also, which state has better job prospects for Software Engineer - NSW or Victoria? I looked up for jobs on SEEK, both looks equally good, but still I'd like to hear from someone who have first hand info.


Do you have local work experience or hands-on on niche technology? Then the game is pretty easy.

Else it is a bit tough. No one looks into the resumes received though job portals. Referral is the only key(seems to be due to hidden job market) to land a good permanent job. 

Preference is given to candidates with local work ex, australian students, niche skills etc.


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> Do you have local work experience or hands-on on niche technology? Then the game is pretty easy.
> 
> Else it is a bit tough. No one looks into the resumes received though job portals. Referral is the only key(seems to be due to hidden job market) to land a good permanent job.
> 
> Preference is given to candidates with local work ex, australian students, niche skills etc.


Nope, not local experience at all. I've been to pretty much in Bangalore for all my professional years, have niche in certain areas. I know its' going to be tough, but got to take my chances. 


ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Result: 18-Oct-2017
IELTS: 8 (L) / 7.5 (R) / 7.0 (W) / 8 (S)
Points-Age(25)/Eng(10)/Edu(15)/WorkEx(15)
EOI Subclass 189: 70 Points 04-Nov-2017


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

knightfury said:


> Nope, not local experience at all. I've been to pretty much in Bangalore for all my professional years, have niche in certain areas. I know its' going to be tough, but got to take my chances.


All the best. Do make a nice LinkedIn profile before moving. Ask for recommendations on linkedin by your manager/Team Leads etc. It carries a lot of weightage in AU market.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

knightfury said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had applied for EOI for subclass 189 (70 Points) in early November. But going by trends, invitation may not be in sight for few more months.
> 
> ...




Apply for both VIC and NSW. 
Since you are a SE, NSW is just fine although living cost is bit high. From VIC chances are low even though after the invitation since they looking thoroughly at your CV before accepting it. Recently i saw lot of cases were refused by VIC. SO Only apparent chance is NSW and you would have better opportunity since you got 15 for XP. 
ALL the best mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Apply for both VIC and NSW.
> Since you are a SE, NSW is just fine although living cost is bit high. From VIC chances are low even though after the invitation since they looking thoroughly at your CV before accepting it. Recently i saw lot of cases were refused by VIC. SO Only apparent chance is NSW and you would have better opportunity since you got 15 for XP.
> ALL the best mate.
> 
> ...




Does this mean that NSW doesn’t look at the CV so thoroughly? The invitation for nomination is a guarantee for nomination provided you submitted the correct documents justifying your points claimed in EOI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Does this mean that NSW doesn’t look at the CV so thoroughly? The invitation for nomination is a guarantee for nomination provided you submitted the correct documents justifying your points claimed in EOI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mm.. i can say yes, because as per my knowledge 90%-95% we can say nomination will be get after submitting docs. But most recently only one case i saw which was rejected by NSW by saying false documents. 
In all these years I only heard that single case rejected by NSW, therefore i can say there is very high probability to guaranteeing Visa unless you make silly mistakes with docs. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Mm.. i can say yes, because as per my knowledge 90%-95% we can say nomination will be get after submitting docs. But most recently only one case i saw which was rejected by NSW by saying false documents.
> In all these years I only heard that single case rejected by NSW, therefore i can say there is very high probability to guaranteeing Visa unless you make silly mistakes with docs.
> Cheers.
> 
> ...




Rejection on False documents makes sense. I was curious as I was rejected by Victoria last month saying they have better profile people in the pool, not sure why they sent invite to me in the first place. 

I have submitted docs for NSW this week and it feels so good to read what you just said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Rejection on False documents makes sense. I was curious as I was rejected by Victoria last month saying they have better profile people in the pool, not sure why they sent invite to me in the first place.
> 
> I have submitted docs for NSW this week and it feels so good to read what you just said
> 
> ...



Yups. Congratulations mate. 
All the best for future process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is a column in the medicals form asking if the applicant is pregnant
> When you tick that as a YES, the CO will know the same
> 
> Moreover, when you don’t upload the medicals, the CO will ask you to complete the medicals.
> ...


how long does it takes to assign CO to case, i submitted a month back and still status is received. Thanks!!


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

*CO assign time*

Dear Experts,

Any idea how long does it take to assign CO. i have applied a month back since then application status is received only. 

i received an invite from Vic (190) .


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s difficult to know that unless CO contacts you or an Immi Assessment commencement Email is received. The current trend for CO contact or direct grant is about 60-70 days. This is based on myimmitracker data and only an estimate.


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> It’s difficult to know that unless CO contacts you or an Immi Assessment commencement Email is received. The current trend for CO contact or direct grant is about 60-70 days. This is based on myimmitracker data and only an estimate.


Thanks Bro, mine is under same Anzsco 262111. lets wait and see.
All the best eace:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> Thanks Bro, mine is under same Anzsco 262111. lets wait and see.
> 
> All the best eace:




Thanks! All the Best to you too !


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> > Mm.. i can say yes, because as per my knowledge 90%-95% we can say nomination will be get after submitting docs. But most recently only one case i saw which was rejected by NSW by saying false documents.
> ...


Wondering what kind of false information was provided at the time of SS?? Any idea, so others can avoid such mistakes??


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Rejection on False documents makes sense. I was curious as I was rejected by Victoria last month saying they have better profile people in the pool, not sure why they sent invite to me in the first place.
> 
> I have submitted docs for NSW this week and it feels so good to read what you just said
> 
> ...


one quick question please...they rejected you after pre-invite or main invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> one quick question please...they rejected you after pre-invite or main invite?


The rejection has to be done after pre invite only
How can they reject, if they have issued the final invite ?

Cheers


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The rejection has to be done after pre invite only
> How can they reject, if they have issued the final invite ?
> 
> Cheers


hmm.. makes sense. Thanks Bro.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Jasj2017 said:


> one quick question please...they rejected you after pre-invite or main invite?




Pre-invite dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHamada (Feb 25, 2018)

labhan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I've received the below email from VIC today and would be grateful if you could response to my below questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have received the same couple of days ago. have you submitted your commitment letter? If yes, have they replied?


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Labhan,

That email from VIC tells that VIC is interested in your application. 
The way you reply to VIC in this email would make you stand out from the crowd. If you follow a letter format, how would VIC identify YOU from the rest of the crowd?
Wishing you the best of luck mate because ya almost there.


----------



## umcruh (Oct 20, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Vic asks only for the application details.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong, Application is not an EOI, an application is a pre invite in process/rejected/accepted.
> 
> ...


Hi members,

If at this point we selected the option "NO" (assuming we also applied for NSW 190),does VICTORIA be able to find out about our EOI submitted to NSW?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umcruh said:


> Hi members,
> 
> If at this point we selected the option "NO" (assuming we also applied for NSW 190),does VICTORIA be able to find out about our EOI submitted to NSW?
> 
> Thanks!


No one knows if the states have access to the complete Skillselect database or not

You have to take your chances

Cheers


----------



## umcruh (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks newbienz !


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope this week Victoria sends Invites for application.... Last they sent was 6th Feb'18


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

umcruh said:


> Hi members,
> 
> If at this point we selected the option "NO" (assuming we also applied for NSW 190),does VICTORIA be able to find out about our EOI submitted to NSW?
> 
> Thanks!


I have emailed VICTORIA and they said the answer should "YES" even if it is just an EOI.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

VICjan2018 said:


> Hi Labhan,
> 
> That email from VIC tells that VIC is interested in your application.
> The way you reply to VIC in this email would make you stand out from the crowd. If you follow a letter format, how would VIC identify YOU from the rest of the crowd?
> Wishing you the best of luck mate because ya almost there.


Thanks mate. I already have sent the letter 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

AHamada said:


> Hi,
> I have received the same couple of days ago. have you submitted your commitment letter? If yes, have they replied?


I've submitted the letter almost 3 weeks ago, but yet no reply from them.


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> All the best. Do make a nice LinkedIn profile before moving. Ask for recommendations on linkedin by your manager/Team Leads etc. It carries a lot of weightage in AU market.


Thanks Mike!!


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Does this mean that NSW doesn’t look at the CV so thoroughly? The invitation for nomination is a guarantee for nomination provided you submitted the correct documents justifying your points claimed in EOI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Wish you all the best with invitation. I see you applied for EOI (190) in Jan end, how soon you are expecting invitation?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

knightfury said:


> Thanks, Wish you all the best with invitation. I see you applied for EOI (190) in Jan end, how soon you are expecting invitation?



I submitted EOI on 19th December, got invite on 16th Feb.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> I submitted EOI on 19th December, got invite on 16th Feb.


Hey congratulations.
Can you please let us know the points break and ANZSCO code?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hey congratulations.
> Can you please let us know the points break and ANZSCO code?


Added to my signature.


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

HIi Guys,

I am planning to apply for a VIC nomination. 
I have some small questions, if you would so kind:

1) While filling the form for Subclass 190, should I enter my actual points (70) or 70 + 5.

2) And on attachment page of VICTORIA its asks for 4 main attachment:
- Declaration
- Resume
- Skill assessment
- IELTS TRF result

What else should I upload in the additional documents? I have some good reccomendation letters etc, should I include them?

3) Do I need to provide certified scans of my passport, or HQ colour scans are fine without certification?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Added to my signature.


Thanks. Your NSW invite being posted in VIC thread confused me.
Anyways all the best.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

opto said:


> HIi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for a VIC nomination.
> I have some small questions, if you would so kind:
> ...


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Did anyone receive pre invite this week?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

icyarun said:


> Did anyone receive pre invite this week?


I dont think so...


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone Got Pre-invite for VIC under ANZcode- 263111 (COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER)


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

icyarun said:


> Did anyone receive pre invite this week?


 no dude. Even i am waiting. When yoh applied and whats ur score?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

*Invite*

I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.

As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

SunV said:


> I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.
> 
> As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


hey congratulations first of all. Can you please let me know when you lodged ur eoi and whats your score?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vamsi89 said:


> hey congratulations first of all. Can you please let me know when you lodged ur eoi and whats your score?


Thanks Vamsi.

Please find the details below:

ACS Submitted: 26/11/2017
ACS Result: 31/01/2018 (261112).
PTE Result: 26/01/2018 -- 85/86/83/77
EOI (190) submitted : 31/01/2018
EOI (190) VIC: ITA 06/02/2018
EOI(190) VIC: Invite 28/02/2018

Total Points:75 (Age 30,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

vamsi89 said:


> hey congratulations first of all. Can you please let me know when you lodged ur eoi and whats your score?


its available in his signature


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

SunV said:


> vamsi89 said:
> 
> 
> > hey congratulations first of all. Can you please let me know when you lodged ur eoi and whats your score?
> ...


great! I submitted on 15 feb 2018 with 60 points (includes 5 points for ss). God knows when do.i get an invite.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vamsi89 said:


> great! I submitted on 15 feb 2018 with 60 points (includes 5 points for ss). God knows when do.i get an invite.


With 60 points in current scenario it is next to impossible. Try to improve your points.

Can you please share your ANZSCO code and point breakdown.

All the best for further process.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

SunV said:


> vamsi89 said:
> 
> 
> > great! I submitted on 15 feb 2018 with 60 points (includes 5 points for ss). God knows when do.i get an invite.
> ...


261311 Analyst programmer
Age: 30
Degree: 15
English PTE: 10
State sponsorship: 5


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vamsi89 said:


> 261311 Analyst programmer
> Age: 30
> Degree: 15
> English PTE: 10
> State sponsorship: 5


Improve your English points but it wont help you a lot since now 70 is also not enough to fetch 189.

only option for you is improve your English points and wait in EOI pool. Only thing which help you is experience but this cant be improved quickly it will take its own time. 

With SS experience and English matter a lot you are lacking in both fronts.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

SunV said:


> Improve your English points but it wont help you a lot since now 70 is also not enough to fetch 189.
> 
> only option for you is improve your English points and wait in EOI pool. Only thing which help you is experience but this cant be improved quickly it will take its own time.
> 
> With SS experience and English matter a lot you are lacking in both fronts.


I actually lodged under 190. next two months i will get 5 points for my experience. so total will be 65 including SS. 
Yes, i will try improving my PTE score.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Improve your English points but it wont help you a lot since now 70 is also not enough to fetch 189.
> 
> only option for you is improve your English points and wait in EOI pool. Only thing which help you is experience but this cant be improved quickly it will take its own time.
> 
> With SS experience and English matter a lot you are lacking in both fronts.


Hi there, 
When you say next month you get five points, are you going to reassess or claiming with proof letter? I am in similar condition and not knowing what to do. Please share how are you going to claim 5 more points in one month?

Thanks heaps


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

tashilay said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > Improve your English points but it wont help you a lot since now 70 is also not enough to fetch 189.
> ...


Hi,
After my skill assessment, i have got 4 years of my experience deducted. I still have 2 years and 10 months of work experience. So after two months i will complete 3 years and as a result i get 5 points.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Can I submit two EOIs at a time, i.e 189 and 190?


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes you can


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Did anyone receive pre invite this week?


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI for Subclass 190. What will be the next process? Please help.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

khurrammhd said:


> I have submitted my EOI for Subclass 190. What will be the next process? Please help.



You have to wait for the State to invite you for State sponsorship (pre-invite). Based on score and job code, your EOI will be selected and you will receive an email in SkillSelect.
Then you will have to create an account on Victoria’s website and within 14 days submit your CV and other supporting documents there. 
Then wait for the decision on sponsorship(ITA) from State. Their official processing time is 12 weeks but people get the decision in 7-9 weeks.
Now you will be filing for Visa (PR).
Hope this helps!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

i am currently 70 pts with SS (65+5) yet no invitation from Vic or Nsw at all


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi 

Did anyone receive ITA from Victoria for the code 262111??

I have filed for SS on 8th Feb. What is expected wait time for Victoria SS these days under this code.

Would appreciate if someone could throw some light on it.

------------------------------------------------
Amrutha
ANSZCO-262111
ACS positive - 12th Dec
IELTS First Attempt - L-8.5,R-7,W-7,S-7.5
PTE First Attempt - L-89,R-87,W-85,S-90
points SS VIC (65+5)=70
EOI Submitted - 4 Feb 2018
Pre-invite - 6 Feb 2018
VIC SS Applied - 8 Feb 2018 (Awaiting)


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Amrutha said:


> Hi
> 
> Did anyone receive ITA from Victoria for the code 262111??
> 
> ...


Waiting time does not depend on the ANZSCO code. It varies time by time.

Usually, 80% of people are getting ITA between 30 days to 60 days.

As long as you have submitted an outstanding CV, your occupation is in their high demand list and your profile can convince them well, you will get an ITA for sure.

All the best!


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi,

Even i have applied under the same code as urs 262111.
Currently i am awaiting SS from victoria.

Hw long did it take for u to have the ITA in hand???
And often does applicants for this code get invited from Victoria?
Please share any info related to SS VIC and Visa.

-------------------------------------------
Amrutha
ANSZCO-262111
ACS positive - 12th Dec
IELTS First Attempt - L-8.5,R-7,W-7,S-7.5
PTE First Attempt - L-89,R-87,W-85,S-90
points SS VIC (65+5)=70
EOI Submitted - 4 Feb 2018
Pre-invite - 6 Feb 2018
VIC SS Applied - 8 Feb 2018 (Awaiting)


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

thanks a ton. It helps


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Amrutha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i have applied under the same code as urs 262111.
> Currently i am awaiting SS from victoria.
> ...


Hi Amrutha,

I am not sure if you are referring to me.

If so, I received my ITA on 38 days (17 January 2018) after I submitted the application to nominate (ITA) to Victoria on 9 December 2017.


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

As per the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria, for ANZSCO code 261112- Systems Analyst, the minimum work experience is 3 years.

Is this the total work experience or the 2 year deducted ACS assesed experience?

I have a total experience of 4 years. So ACS has deducted 2. 
Am I eligible for VIC nomination??

ANZSCO 261112 System Analyst
Points 65 (Age 30; English 20; Education 15)


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*



amoghk said:


> As per the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria, for ANZSCO code 261112- Systems Analyst, the minimum work experience is 3 years.
> 
> Is this the total work experience or the 2 year deducted ACS assesed experience?
> 
> ...













You are eligible all the best



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> You are eligible all the best
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome.. thanks for the quick reply.. I can keep my hopes up !! 

ANZSCO 261112 System Analyst
Points 65 (Age 30; English 20; Education 15)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

amoghk said:


> Awesome.. thanks for the quick reply.. I can keep my hopes up !!
> 
> ANZSCO 261112 System Analyst
> Points 65 (Age 30; English 20; Education 15)


I don't want to demoralize you but the truth is, there is a large pool of 70 and 65 points for System Analyst profile before you (approx 30-40). You are bit late to file the EOI for Victoria.

Best of luck and don't loose hope.

Luckily 261112 is in huge demand for NSW and Victoria (after looking at last 3-4 invite cycles).


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

SunV said:


> I don't want to demoralize you but the truth is, there is a large pool of 70 and 65 points for System Analyst profile before you (approx 30-40). You are bit late to file the EOI for Victoria.
> 
> Best of luck and don't loose hope.
> 
> Luckily 261112 is in huge demand for NSW and Victoria (after looking at last 3-4 invite cycles).


Thanks, btw how much do you think it will take for the 30-40 applicants to get nomination? 
Im not in a hurry bcos if I complete 7 more months in my current organisation,I compleye 5 years exp and get additional 5 points which is also beneficial...

ANZSCO 261112 System Analyst
Points 65 (Age 30; English 20; Education 15)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

amoghk said:


> Thanks, btw how much do you think it will take for the 30-40 applicants to get nomination?
> Im not in a hurry bcos if I complete 7 more months in my current organisation,I compleye 5 years exp and get additional 5 points which is also beneficial...
> 
> ANZSCO 261112 System Analyst
> Points 65 (Age 30; English 20; Education 15)


On an average, 3-4 invites are sent to 261112 every round. But now people with 75 (80 SS) points are also applying for SS because of (189-300) invite round these candidates are also part of SS pool ( Can be verified by immigration tracker) they have full right to do that , main problem occurs when they get invite and wait for their 189 ( which is again a fair game and personal call) and it result in frustration for 65 and 70 pointers.

for your case it is next to impossible to get the invite before Jun/Jul ( depends on your luck). After Jun/Jul no one knows what is going to be happen, Since pool is increasing day by day with higher points candidates.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I applied for 261311 with 65 points excluding SS and am not sure when I might get.

With 7.5 overall and 8 out of 13 recognised experience, I wonder even if I would get it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I applied for 261311 with 65 points excluding SS and am not sure when I might get.
> 
> With 7.5 overall and 8 out of 13 recognised experience, I wonder even if I would get it.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk



Bala,

You have a better chance to improve your English points. Try PTE again if your luck favors you will get your invite soon.

people with 20 English points cant improve their experience points but you have got maximum in that. In conclusion you can improve your points within a day where as others have less opportunity (20 with English).

Best of luck.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

SunV said:


> Bala,
> 
> You have a better chance to improve your English points. Try PTE again if your luck favors you you will get your invite soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's what am trying.
Hoping to score more.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> You have to wait for the State to invite you for State sponsorship (pre-invite). Based on score and job code, your EOI will be selected and you will receive an email in SkillSelect.
> Then you will have to create an account on Victoria’s website and within 14 days submit your CV and other supporting documents there.
> Then wait for the decision on sponsorship(ITA) from State. Their official processing time is 12 weeks but people get the decision in 7-9 weeks.
> Now you will be filing for Visa (PR).
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for your response.


----------



## vdalmia (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello Friends, 

I have a question on how to put experience in EOI "Employment History" page for one of the company.

I started working for Company 3 (shown below) from August 2008 (08/08) and my ACS result (shared below) states "employment after August 2009 is considered". I selected "No" for "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" for Company 1 and Company 2, please let me know if I am correct here. 

Secondly, taking ACS result in conjunction, how do I put my exprience for Company 3 in EOI as ACS considers my experience relevant to ANZCO code from middle of Company 3's tenure.

++++++++++++++ ACS SNIP START ++++++++++++++
_Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science) from University of Mumbai completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after August 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262111 (Database Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Company 1
Dates: 07/05 - 10/07 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: Executive - Technical Support
Employer: ******* Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA.

Company 2
Dates: 10/07 - 07/08 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: ****** Technologies
Country: INDIA.

Company 3
Dates: 08/08 - 02/18 (9yrs 6mths)
Position: Senior Technical Architect
Employer: ****** Softwares
Country: INDIA._

++++++++++++++ ACS SNIP END ++++++++++++++

Looking forward for some insight.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vdalmia said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question on how to put experience in EOI "Employment History" page for one of the company.
> 
> ...


For company 1: select relevant experience as NO
For company 2: select relevant experience as NO
For company 3: select relevant experience as NO from Aug-2008 to 31-Jul-2009.
For company 3: select relevant experience as Yes from 01-Aug-2009 to blank.

in conclusion you have to create 4 records for experience.


----------



## vdalmia (Jan 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> For company 1: select relevant experience as NO
> For company 2: select relevant experience as NO
> For company 3: select relevant experience as NO from Aug-2008 to 31-Jul-2009.
> For company 3: select relevant experience as Yes from 01-Aug-2009 to blank.
> ...


Thanks a lot Buddy!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> For company 1: select relevant experience as NO
> For company 2: select relevant experience as NO
> For company 3: select relevant experience as NO from Aug-2008 to 31-Jul-2009.
> For company 3: select relevant experience as Yes from 01-Aug-2009 to blank.
> ...


It’s incorrect 

I have given the correct dates to be followed to the same question in another thread


Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s incorrect
> 
> I have given the correct dates to be followed to the same question in another thread
> 
> ...


Hi,

You suggested this 

"Simple 

Just split employment 3 into 2 parts

Part 1 from XX/08/08 to 31/08/09 and mark this as NON relevant 

Part 2 start another entry from 01/09/09 to xx/02/18 or TO DATE as per yiur choice and This time mark it as RELEVANT 

Cheers"

I say your answer is incorrect because his assessment says its acceptable after AUG-2009.

so it should be Part 1: relevant NO till 31-Jul-2009 and part 2 : Yes from 01-AUG-2009.

Can you please elaborate why your understanding is correct and mine is incorrect.

Vdalmia,

conclusion: whatever you mention 01-Aug or 01-sep you have completed more than 8 years so you will get 15 points for experience. If CO feels anything is incorrect he/she will notify you and do the correction on your behalf. CO only cares if you have not claimed the points wrongly.

You can follow my suggestion (as I followed this in my EOI) or you can follow newbeinz suggestion it's your choice. for me we both are correct in our own understandings.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi,
> 
> You suggested this
> 
> ...


I can’t help it is you still mis read

The ACS result reads AFTER AUg 2009 and NOT FROM Aug 2009

You have to be very careful with dates and caveats when dealing with Immigration matters


Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I can’t help it is you still mis read
> 
> The ACS result reads AFTER AUg 2009 and NOT FROM Aug 2009
> 
> ...



As you say.

Follow newbienz advice, ignore mine.

Cheers.


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Is there any possibility to get pre-invite (either from VIC or NSW) for the following points breakdown?
261313 - software engineer
EOI - 1st of March 2018
PTE - 10 points
189 - 70 points
190 NSW/ VIC - 75 points

Is there anyone who got pre-invite with the same points breakdown.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyhope for mech engr with 65 points? Without SS?


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey dude, 
Did you received invite from NSW/VIC?
Even I have same points as you with pte 10 points 
Thanks 
Vishal


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Is it possible to make an update in the EOI while my application is being assessed by VIC? The update in the section of non-relevant work experience of my EOI , in particular the end date should be 31-JUL-2009; however, it was wrongly entered 22-JUL-2009.


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

imriz said:


> Is there any possibility to get pre-invite (either from VIC or NSW) for the following points breakdown?
> 261313 - software engineer
> EOI - 1st of March 2018
> PTE - 10 points
> ...


Hey,
Any luck on this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

labhan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is it possible to make an update in the EOI while my application is being assessed by VIC? The update in the section of non-relevant work experience of my EOI , in particular the end date should be 31-JUL-2009; however, it was wrongly entered 22-JUL-2009.


You can update it in the EOI, but as a matter of ethics, just inform VIC that you have done the same
As it’s iust a typo , they won’t be bothered

Cheers


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can update it in the EOI, but as a matter of ethics, just inform VIC that you have done the same
> As it’s iust a typo , they won’t be bothered
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot. I updated the EOI and emailed them.

Cheers!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

imriz said:


> Is there any possibility to get pre-invite (either from VIC or NSW) for the following points breakdown?
> 261313 - software engineer
> EOI - 1st of March 2018
> PTE - 10 points
> ...



Haaa! I applied Jan 2018 with same points 261312 code, still, I am waiting we will see is there any miracle happen coming invitation rounds, at the moment PTE-20 is the high priority with 75 points.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

*CV Template*

Hi All,

I got PM from many members to share my CV template, Please find below:

*<<Name>>
Phone: 
Address: 
Present Employer: 
Previous Employers: 
Electronic Mail ID: 
Work Experience: *

____________________________________________________________________

*Business Profile*



*Employment Summary*

*Company	Website	Designation	From	To*

<<Table Format>> 




*Project Experience Summary


Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 1>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: *



*Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 2>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: *



*Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 3>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: *



*Technical Skills*

*Products	
rchitect Products 
Industry Products 
Business Intelligence Products	
Other Software Products/Languages	
Domain Experience	*

<<Table Format>>


*
Rewards and Recognition:*


*Education Summary:

Degree and Date	Institute/University	Major and Specialization*


<<Table Format>> 

*Personal Details

Date of Birth	
Sex	
Nationality	
Marital Status	
Hobbies	*

<<Table Format>>

*References

Provided on request.*

Let me know in case of further queries.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello everyone EOI submitted 24 Jan 18 for Victoria with 65+ 5 = 70 points under 233211 civil engineer. What's are my chances to get invite?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hello everyone EOI submitted 24 Jan 18 for Victoria with 65+ 5 = 70 points under 233211 civil engineer. What's are my chances to get invite?


*Why are you waiting for invite? *Since your ANZSCO is NON ICT occupation, Fill the Victoria nomination form directly (https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....5.1189913071.1520190595-1136195772.1514907732) and provide your EOI details in that.

I really don't know if you are aware of this process or not.

Please refer section "How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: All other occupations" at https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Best of Luck.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Dear all

I got my VIC invite today morning Australian time. What are all the document checklist I need to submit? Please advice. 

Thanks,


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Dear all
> 
> I got my VIC invite today morning Australian time. What are all the document checklist I need to submit? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks,




Congratulations Venkat! It has been a long and frustrating wait for you and I am happy that you got it finally.

Regarding the application, you will have to fill an online application on Victoria site, and they just need your CV, a declaration, ACS assessment letter and English test result certificate. These are the only documents that they require at this moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sumitggn said:


> Congratulations Venkat! It has been a long and frustrating wait for you and I am happy that you got it finally.
> 
> Regarding the application, you will have to fill an online application on Victoria site, and they just need your CV, a declaration, ACS assessment letter and English test result certificate. These are the only documents that they require at this moment.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Friend, I will collect all these documents first I apply immediately.

______________________________________________________

ANZSCO : Developer Programmer - 261312 
Points: 30(Age)+ 10(Eng)+15(Edu)+ 10(Exp)+ 5(Spouse)
DOE (VIC): 12th Jan 2018
ITA (VIC): 5th Mar 2018
NSW Application:?
Nomination: ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Dear all
> 
> I got my VIC invite today morning Australian time. What are all the document checklist I need to submit? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks,



You need to supply all docs to support your points claim + CV + at some stage commitment letter to VIC.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to supply all docs to support your points claim + CV + at some stage commitment letter to VIC.


Sure, Friend.:laser:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Sure, Friend.:laser:


All the best!


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I got an invite to nominate (pre-invite) for Victoria today morning!!!

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got an invite to nominate (pre-invite) for Victoria today morning!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Mitsi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


Congratulations dear
Please share your point scores and timings


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Congratulations dear
> Please share your point scores and timings


Thanks

Here are the details:
__________________
ANZSCO : 261112
Points: 30(Age)+ 10(Eng)+15(Edu)+ 15(Exp)
Total: 70 points
PTE-A: L/R/S/W: 74/75/*58*/82
PTE-A: L/R/S/W: 67/76/73/69 
ACS submission: 19th Dec'17
ACS Assessment: 12th Feb'18 
EOI 189 & 190 VIV: DOE 12th Feb'18:fingerscrossed:
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 16th Feb'18
NSW Invite: 2nd Mar'18
VIC Invite: 5th Mar'18


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have sent my commitment statement to VIC on Feb 13 to [email protected] , but I didn't get any acknowledgment form them. Should I also send it to [email protected]?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Congratulation Venkat and Mitsi. 

Venkat, Finally your wait time is over at least for 190. Take extra care while submitting all docs specially your Resume/CV.

Best of luck.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have sent my commitment statement to VIC on Feb 13 to [email protected] , but I didn't get any acknowledgment form them. Should I also send it to [email protected]?


Do you have below mail ever:

Dear *****,

Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2018-*****. The nominated occupation is 261112 Systems Analyst.


If Yes, Then this is your acknowledgement. Make sure you replied state queries with your reference number.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

SunV said:


> Congratulation Venkat and Mitsi.
> 
> Venkat, Finally your wait time is over at least for 190. Take extra care while submitting all docs specially your Resume/CV.
> 
> Best of luck.


Hey Thanks buddy


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Congratulation Venkat and Mitsi.
> 
> Venkat, Finally your wait time is over at least for 190. Take extra care while submitting all docs specially your Resume/CV.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thank you I am applying through y-axis, They will do it for me, however, I need to take special care CV/Resume template bro. Thank you for your valuable suggestions.:cheer2:


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> Do you have below mail ever:
> 
> Dear *****,
> 
> ...


I didn't have such email. After submitting my application I only got the request for commitment statement email from: [email protected]

I replied to the same email few days later with my commitment letter and some attachments (I also mentioned my REF number). Then I did not receive any email from them (I also checked junk). 

I wish that I used the correct email address to send my letter.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Pls I need clarification. Wn reapplying for Victoria's state sponsorship, do I need to quote my old reference number in the invitation, and old eoi.or will I have to start new ,and also create a new eoi


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello Dear Friends,
I got a pre-invite for Victoria Today. So I greatly appreciate it if let me know which documents I should submit except CV, assessment letter and English certificate?
I mean, should I submit my documents (such as contracts, pay slips,...) related to the time periods of the work experience which I claimed for the point?

Thanks for your attention 

_Computer Network and System Engineer_
Total Points:75 (Age 30,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5)


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> Dear all
> 
> I got my VIC invite today morning Australian time. What are all the document checklist I need to submit? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats Venkat ! All the best for the remaining process of the PR.


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Maziyar said:


> Hello Dear Friends,
> I got a pre-invite for Victoria Today. So I greatly appreciate it if let me know which documents I should submit except CV, assessment letter and English certificate?
> I mean, should I submit my documents (such as contracts, pay slips,...) related to the time periods of the work experience which I claimed for the point?
> 
> ...


Congrats.

When did u submit your Eoi?


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

vikrantandotra said:


> Congrats.
> 
> When did u submit your Eoi?



Thanks a lot. I submitted my EOI on 2/03/2018.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

rasinghb said:


> Congrats Venkat ! All the best for the remaining process of the PR.


Thank you, Dude!.


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Maziyar said:


> vikrantandotra said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats.
> ...


I also have same points 70+5 and submitted my eoi for VIC on 28 Feb 2018 under computer and networks code.....but still waiting..


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

Does internal auditor category require 2 yrs experience in Australia?...can anyone plz confirm....i have 75 points but no aus experience do i stand any chance for invite


----------



## theunique (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi,

I got a VIC pre-invite earlier today and i want to submit the nomination on my own..It would be great if anyone can throw some light on the documents we might need for submitting the application and if we need to update in application that we have already applied for NSW .



---------------------------------------------
EOI for 189 : 6th Feb (with 70 Points)
EOI for 190 NSW : 8th Feb (with 75 Points)
EOI for 190 VIC : 8th Feb (with 75 points)
Pre-invite 190 NSW : 16th Feb
Pre-invite 190 VIC : 05 March
Submitted Nomination (NSW): 17th Feb
Approval (NSW) - Waiting 


Points Breakdown :
Age : 30
PTE : 20 
Edu : 15
Experience : 5
SS : 5


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

theunique said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a VIC pre-invite earlier today and i want to submit the nomination on my own..It would be great if anyone can throw some light on the documents we might need for submitting the application and if we need to update in application that we have already applied for NSW .
> 
> ...


Congrats for your VIC ITA.

Documents Required:
1) Signed Declaration form.
2) CV
3) English Score
4) ACS/Skill Assessment.


if we need to update in application that we have already applied for NSW: Practically/Ethically/Morally you should fill details in Victoria form as you applied for NSW with EOI details there is a section in victoria online application " Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory" .

99.9 % you will get the query from Victoria, why you are interested for Victoria if you filled an application for NSW? so be prepare with the right/genuine answer for this.

Best of luck.


----------



## theunique (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks a lot for sharing the info SunV.That helps a lot.
I will think a bit before submitting the nomination .


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey honestly what are chances of converting Victoria pre-invite into invite ??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey honestly what are chances of converting Victoria pre-invite into invite ??



Frankly, 50/50 VIC rejection ratio is very high. It doesn't mean we should not try.

I got it then I believe anyone can get it.

Important document for any SS is CV, so concentrate on that.

Best of luck.


----------



## invincible123 (Jan 25, 2018)

*Invitation*

Hi all,
Below are my points for 189 and 190

189 

I applied for 189 on 14 Nov for 261313 with 70 points. still awaiting invitation

For 190 , applied for NSW(19 Jan) and Victoria(26th jan) with 75 points.

Partner (5 points)
IELTS(10 points)

still awaiting pre invite

Are there any chances to get invitation(189 or 190) before mid April as I will loose 5 points for Age


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Dude, 

Am in the same stage as you but 189 Nov 3rd and 190 3rd jan I have applied, still waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

theunique said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a VIC pre-invite earlier today and i want to submit the nomination on my own..It would be great if anyone can throw some light on the documents we might need for submitting the application and if we need to update in application that we have already applied for NSW .
> 
> ...




Congrats mate. 

There is no such thing as preinvite, dont confuse things.

In terms of documentation. You need to supply all the documentation to support your points claims, on top of that your CV and at some stage commitment to VIC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vikrantandotra said:


> Originally Posted by vikrantandotra
> Congrats. When did u submit your Eoi?
> 
> Originally Posted by Maziyar
> ...


This is classic case. If you guys update your timelines and PTE scores than that can help everyone what it takes to get an invite!!!


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi All ,

My work experience closely matches with two ANZSCO Code profile( one being a medium/long term skill set and the other being a short term skill set) . If i apply to ACS using the MLTSSL code and find that they are not accepting all of my 10 years of work experience , can i then apply to ACS again using the other code?

Please advise.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhinetri said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, if your responsibilities matches to the other code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisces85 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi,

I've recently submitted an EOI for 189 through skill select. I have below queries on 190 EOI submission.

1. I have seen an option to submit 190 EOI while submitting EOI for 189. However, i am unable to see an option for 190 EOI from the current login after 189 EOI submission. I have options to suspend, withdraw or update 189 EOI. Please advise if i need to create a separate login for 190 EOI submission.

2. Do i need to submit an EOI through skill select for Streamlined pathway for Temporary Work visa holders? I am unsure if i can directly apply for this.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pisces85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently submitted an EOI for 189 through skill select. I have below queries on 190 EOI submission.
> 
> ...


Most members prefer to lodge separate EOIs for 189 and 190.
Yiu should do the same for each state

2. If you are eligible for pathway to PR , then you need not go through the EOI route

Cheers


----------



## Pisces85 (Feb 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Most members prefer to lodge separate EOIs for 189 and 190.
> Yiu should do the same for each state
> 
> 2. If you are eligible for pathway to PR , then you need not go through the EOI route
> ...


Thanks. Any idea on the timelines for pathway to PR? I'll become eligible for this in June 2018. I am having 70+5 points for 190 VIC at present. I need to decide on the best way forward.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pisces85 said:


> Thanks. Any idea on the timelines for pathway to PR? I'll become eligible for this in June 2018. I am having 70+5 points for 190 VIC at present. I need to decide on the best way forward.


You expect someone to answer without any background or context?

Atleast I can’t 

Cheers


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Did anyone get pre invite from Vic for ICT security specialist on 5th March for 65+5 points?


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Did any one get state sponsorship from VIC for civil engineer at 65+5 points


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Guys,*

I am new to this thread.. Please if you anyone guide 489 is better option for SS from Victoria for telecommunication Engineers (263311). 
I will appreciate if anyone could guide with latest updates..

*Regards*


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*489 for Victoria SS.*

*Hello Guys,*

I am new to this thread.. Please if anyone guide 489 is better option for SS from Victoria for telecommunication Engineers (263311). 
I will appreciate if anyone could guide with latest updates.. :help:

*Regards*


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Guys need your help.. applied for Vic and received an email for commitment.

We note*from*the*application that*you lodged an EOI with New South Wales. In being*nominated*by the Victorian Government under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.*

*In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

*********Why you would prefer to be nominated by Victoria rather than New South Wales

*********Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If*we do not*receive this statement within one*month*the file will be closed.

*what would be the best answer? 



Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisces85 (Feb 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You expect someone to answer without any background or context?
> 
> Atleast I can’t
> 
> Cheers


Sorry. I am a new member. I've done ACS, PTE and have already send an EOI for 189 last week with 70 points. I was planning to send an EOI for 190 VIC with 75 points and got to know about pathway to PR for which i will be eligible in June 2018. I need to understand more about the timelines (how long will it take for processing) of pathway to PR so that i can decide if i need to go with EOI for 190 VIC or pathway to PR.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pisces85 said:


> Sorry. I am a new member. I've done ACS, PTE and have already send an EOI for 189 last week with 70 points. I was planning to send an EOI for 190 VIC with 75 points and got to know about pathway to PR for which i will be eligible in June 2018. I need to understand more about the timelines (how long will it take for processing) of pathway to PR so that i can decide if i need to go with EOI for 190 VIC or pathway to PR.
> 
> Thanks.


you are still giving very sketchy details

What is your Anzsco code
How long have you been working in VIC
Yiu are currently under which visa 

Cheers


----------



## Pisces85 (Feb 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> you are still giving very sketchy details
> 
> What is your Anzsco code
> How long have you been working in VIC
> ...


1. Analyst Programmer - 261311
2. 9 Months
3. 457 with nominated occupation as Analyst Programmer - 261311


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> Guys need your help.. applied for Vic and received an email for commitment.
> 
> We note*from*the*application that*you lodged an EOI with New South Wales. In being*nominated*by the Victorian Government under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.*
> 
> ...


I have received the same email one month ago. I have submitted my letter 3 weeks ago, but there is no response from VIC yet.

My advice is to take your time and make a deep research an comparisons between VIC and NSW and why would you prefer to live in VIC. My letter was about 4 pages.

Again do not rush and submit a weak statement, you have one month.

Good luck!


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Did any one get state sponsorship from VIC for civil engineer at 65+5 points


Me. See my signature for details.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Guys. Do you know if anyone got pre invite from Vic for ICT security specialist on 5th March for 65+5 points?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

labhan said:


> I have received the same email one month ago. I have submitted my letter 3 weeks ago, but there is no response from VIC yet.
> 
> My advice is to take your time and make a deep research an comparisons between VIC and NSW and why would you prefer to live in VIC. My letter was about 4 pages.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind could you please share your letter so just to get idea only.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> If you don't mind could you please share your letter so just to get idea only.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Because of plagiarism I can't share it with you, sorry mate. Also I did not get the approval yet, so I am not sure how strong it is.

My letter consisted of different topics:
1- job market
2- transportation
3- education
4- lifestyle
5- cost of living.

It is also a good idea to make a job research and show them that you can be employed easily .

Hope this helps.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

labhan said:


> Because of plagiarism I can't share it with you, sorry mate. Also I did not get the approval yet, so I am not sure how strong it is.
> 
> My letter consisted of different topics:
> 1- job market
> ...


I understand ur concerns, thanks for your reply. Did you send your letter in a word format or pdf?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> I understand ur concerns, thanks for your reply. Did you send your letter in a word format or pdf?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Word file


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

labhan said:


> Word file


Thanks

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

*important Stay in australia after PR*

Dear Experts, i would like to ask a question here
once you receive PR in how many days you may need to go australia(i believe with 6 month is important) and once you touch down how long more you can stay in india

i understand atleast 2 years in 5 years is mandate so is that means i can stay for another 3 years india after i receive visa and once touched their land with in 6 month ???


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> Dear Experts, i would like to ask a question here
> once you receive PR in how many days you may need to go australia(i believe with 6 month is important) and once you touch down how long more you can stay in india
> 
> i understand atleast 2 years in 5 years is mandate so is that means i can stay for another 3 years india after i receive visa and once touched their land with in 6 month ???


When your PR is approved, you also get an IED (Initial Entry Date) by which you have to make your first entry to Australia. You can go there, meet IED and then come back. After that, for the next 5 years, you have to spend at least 2 years in Australia for PR to remain valid. 

Experts can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ORIN (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi
I want migrate to the Australia
My lawyer said to me if you want get 189, you should have 75 points
But if you want 190, 55 points is enough
It is true ?
I am a programmer and my job in 190 list NSW
Thank you


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

ORIN said:


> Hi
> I want migrate to the Australia
> My lawyer said to me if you want get 189, you should have 75 points
> But if you want 190, 55 points is enough
> ...


55 points are enough to be eligible, but they are not enough to be selected due to the high competition.


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

labhan said:


> 55 points are enough to be eligible, but they are not enough to be selected due to the high competition.


Agree, atleast 65 without SS will work


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Due to the high competition among applicants, you must have at-least 65 points. But, try to get 70 or more for more chances.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi Friends, I have applied for VIC state nomination on 08-02-2018 and received this rejection mail yesterday (07-03-2018). 




> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


Seems like even VIC is not interested in nominating Engineering Technologists.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hi Friends, I have applied for VIC state nomination on 08-02-2018 and received this rejection mail yesterday (07-03-2018).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry about this bro.. don't loose hope..if one door closes than 100 other will open for you.. btw what's your core field of Engineering? Have they asked any commitment letter from you? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> So sorry about this bro.. don't loose hope..if one door closes than 100 other will open for you.. btw what's your core field of Engineering? Have they asked any commitment letter from you?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I have B.tech in Mechanical Engineering. 
No, I didn't get any communication from them requesting commitment letter . Straight away got that nomination refusal mail.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

raja1028 said:


> Hi Friends, I have applied for VIC state nomination on 08-02-2018 and received this rejection mail yesterday (07-03-2018).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for you buddy. I received the exact same rejection email, word by word, on 30 jan this year. They break a lot of hearts. Don’t loose hope and try for nsw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> I have B.tech in Mechanical Engineering.
> No, I didn't get any communication from them requesting commitment letter . Straight away got that nomination refusal mail.


How many years of work experience you have? And in which field? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> How many years of work experience you have? And in which field?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


7 years of experience as design engineer.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> 7 years of experience as design engineer.


Bad luck bro.. try NSW and don't loose hope.. we never know when anything will click for us.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Bad luck bro.. try NSW and don't loose hope.. we never know when anything will click for us.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Submitted EOI for NSW too but even NSW is not sponsoring Engineering Technologists since long time. Thinking of 489 now. Need to find out the criteria for that.


----------



## sukanyakathir (Oct 3, 2017)

Has anyone received Invite for VIC for the ANZSCO code 263111 recently in 2-3 months. I checked the immitracker page but not many invites for the 263111.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Bad luck bro.. try NSW and don't loose hope.. we never know when anything will click for us.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

May I ask how many days did it take until you receive an acknowledgement email from victoria?

I submitted my application in "liveinmelbourne" website yesterday with the following requirements and I haven't receive any email from them yet.

01-CV 
02- please sign Victorian nomination declaration
03-Skills assessment
04-English language test results (if applicable)
offer of employment (if applicable).

I am thinking maybe I missed something before I submitted my application.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> May I ask how many days did it take until you receive an acknowledgement email from victoria?
> 
> ...


Bro I did not receive any acknowledgement email from Victoria. After two days, I received an email to send them an updated CV as per their format.

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Could you please share CV format here?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

khurrammhd said:


> Could you please share CV format here?


Here you go
View attachment Chronological-CV.doc


Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 86034
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Maybe I have to wait until Monday then.
I already followed their recommended format during my application.
Have you sent your updated CV already?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sukanyakathir said:


> Has anyone received Invite for VIC for the ANZSCO code 263111 recently in 2-3 months. I checked the immitracker page but not many invites for the 263111.




Thats what it is, not too many are getting invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

raja1028 said:


> Hi Friends, I have applied for VIC state nomination on 08-02-2018 and received this rejection mail yesterday (07-03-2018).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Have you submitted your CV in a chronological format as per Victoria's requirements?
2) Did you mention that you have other 190 EOI with any other Australian states?
3) Did you mention that you have colleagues/ friends in any other Australian States?


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> 1) Have you submitted your CV in a chronological format as per Victoria's requirements?
> 2) Did you mention that you have other 190 EOI with any other Australian states?
> 3) Did you mention that you have colleagues/ friends in any other Australian States?


1. I have applied through consultancy and yes they have edited it to suit victoria's requirement.
2. Yes i guess. I don't remember as my application was filled by the agent.
3. No, I have not mentioned about friends in any other states . But i did mention that my siblings are residing in Melbourne (VIC).


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

raja1028 said:


> 1. I have applied through consultancy and yes they have edited it to suit victoria's requirement.
> 2. Yes i guess. I don't remember as my application was filled by the agent.
> 3. No, I have not mentioned about friends in any other states . But i did mention that my siblings are residing in Melbourne (VIC).




So maybe No. (2) is the potential reason for rejection.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey guys, did anyone with ANZCO code 261311 Analyst Programmer got invited in the last 3 months regardless of points?

My agent says no one have been invited till now in this entire financial year. 

Unfortunately everyone the agent processed till now are ICT based and have either 60 or 65 points.

It surprises that there are few 261312 and 261313 who have not been invited yet with 65+5 points.

I'm wondering if my agent had been silently blacklisted by VIC!?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Hey guys, did anyone with ANZCO code 261311 Analyst Programmer got invited in the last 3 months regardless of points?
> 
> My agent says no one have been invited till now in this entire financial year.
> 
> ...




I was invited with this code on January 2. But sadly, my application got rejected on January 30.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello,

Can we update our EOI while application is under assessment by VIC?? ( vic asked me to submit commitment letter).



Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can we update our EOI while application is under assessment by VIC?? ( vic asked me to submit commitment letter).
> 
> ...




Which occupation are you from, I have also applied for vic as Electrical Engineer but no response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Which occupation are you from, I have also applied for vic as Electrical Engineer but no response
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Engineering technologist 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Engineering technologist
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk




I think Engineering technologist also summits application via vic website, am I right, in how many days you got response? I am also based in Riyadh we can be in touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> I think Engineering technologist also summits application via vic website, am I right, in how many days you got response? I am also based in Riyadh we can be in touch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I submitted my application on their website and got response within two days to submit a new cv. Sure we be in touch.

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

varun118 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it possible to get 190 visa for NSW or Victoria with 70 (65+5) points for code 261313 for software engineer in current scenario.Please let me know



Not for another 6-7 months at-least. There is a long queue of 70+5 for 190 waiting for SS. After that queue of 65+5 from last year onward.

But, Try your luck.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

SunV said:


> Not for another 6-7 months at-least. There is a long queue of 70+5 for 190 waiting for SS. After that queue of 65+5 from last year onward.
> 
> But, Try your luck.



As I know, Visa 190 does not depend on your score and there is no any queue (Ex. If you are eligible for Victoria and you have an extraordinary CV, you could get an invitation even if your score is 55+5). I am talking generally not for a specific job code.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

probably true
if u have max exp points
but if ur exp is between 3 and 5 years what are chances to get pr with 70 points (65+ 5)


----------



## rajidi.16 (Dec 28, 2016)

Any nomination approvals for offshore applicants in the last couple of weeks(ICT occupations)?


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

rajidi.16 said:


> Any nomination approvals for offshore applicants in the last couple of weeks(ICT occupations)?


Database administrator , 190 vic with 60+5 (SS) points in the month of january


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> As I know, Visa 190 does not depend on your score and there is no any queue (Ex. If you are eligible for Victoria and you have an extraordinary CV, you could get an invitation even if your score is 55+5). I am talking generally not for a specific job code.


Hi Mina/Varun,

Your understanding is totally wrong. First important criteria to get ITA is total number of points in skill select (other than ANZSCO code) then all other points breakdown are considered for ranking ( like English Points, Experience etc).

Let's talk about ICT occupation in NSW and Victoria.

If I am CEO of any company ( with 20-25 year of experience) and total points are 55+5, I will not get the ITA before 60+5 (If minimum criteria is met). This is simple mathematical calculation. Secondly, even though two candidates are on same points ( ex 65+5) one with say 5 years of experience and another with 20 years of experience got ITA in same round for 190, in that case also is on state to decide who will be invited first and who will be invited second or rejected.

Do I make sense?


----------



## rajidi.16 (Dec 28, 2016)

How much time did it take for nomination approval after submitting all the documents in response to invitation?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rajidi.16 said:


> How much time did it take for nomination approval after submitting all the documents in response to invitation?


Official timeline are 12 weeks for VIC and NSW for ICT.

Current trend is:

VIC: most of the cases are cleared around 3-9 weeks time.
NSW: most of the cases are cleared around 1-6 weeks time.


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Friends

Please let me know when can I expect visa grant for below information.

State Sposorship: VIC
ANZSCO code : 261311
Lodgement Date: 20-Dec-17
Points: 65+5


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*489 for Victoria SS.*



SunV said:


> Official timeline are 12 weeks for VIC and NSW for ICT.
> 
> Current trend is:
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hi SunV,*

Please can you guide me as per my case and points for *489 Victoria (SS)*

*EA* assessment +ive outcome 1-Sep-2017
*ANZSCO code*: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
*IELTS*: (L7,R6,W6,S7.5) 0 points 
*EXP*: 8 years 
*Age*:34 
*total points: 55 points


Can you guide SS from Victoria for 489. I will be grateful.. :help:

Thanks*


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rjais said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Please let me know when can I expect visa grant for below information.
> 
> ...


189:
Invite: not before 1-2 years ( if current trend of 300 invite continue).
grant: Invite waiting period + 9-12 months (official waiting time)/1-4 months (usual waiting time)

190:
ITA : not before 8-12 months ( if haven't got ITA).
Invite : ITA+12 weeks
Grant: Invite waiting period + 9-12 months (official waiting time)/1-4 months (usual waiting time)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Hi SunV,*
> 
> ...


*

Even though I am not the right person for your query, but I tried to find your ANZSCO code in Victoria occupation list and unable to find the same.

Please refer the below official links for victoria:

1. 190 Victoria requirements: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

2. 489 Victoria requirements: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...killed-regional-provisional-visa-subclass-489

3. Skilled Occupation List: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria*


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*489 for Victoria SS.*



SunV said:


> Even though I am not the right person for your query, but I tried to find your ANZSCO code in Victoria occupation list and unable to find the same.
> 
> Please refer the below official links for victoria:
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks SunV,

unfortunately 263311 not in Victoria list of Occupation  ..


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks SunV,
> 
> unfortunately 263311 not in Victoria list of Occupation  ..


Try for NSW. its a part of 190 and 489 both.

for 489 it's only for Southern Inland.

Check below official link:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

You have a good IELTS score, why you are not trying PTE you will easily get 65+ or I can say 79 +, just try once.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

SunV said:


> Try for NSW. its a part of 190 and 489 both.
> 
> for 489 it's only for Southern Inland.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks SunV :help:



Please help me for NSW SS for *ANZSCO Code :263311 | Telecommunications Engineer|*

any chances for call of pre-invitation for 55+5 =60 points (SS-190|NSW) and 55+10 =65 Points(SS-489|NSW)..


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

SunV said:


> 189:
> Invite: not before 1-2 years ( if current trend of 300 invite continue).
> grant: Invite waiting period + 9-12 months (official waiting time)/1-4 months (usual waiting time)
> 
> ...



Thank You SunV for the quick response.

Since it is close to 3 months after lodging visa, is there any phone number or email to follow up with DIBP. I did see a feedback link on application. Can this be used to inform the DIBP on my case or shall i wait for the completion of fourth month?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rjais said:


> Thank You SunV for the quick response.
> 
> Since it is close to 3 months after lodging visa, is there any phone number or email to follow up with DIBP. I did see a feedback link on application. Can this be used to inform the DIBP on my case or shall i wait for the completion of fourth month?


Hi,

I told you the timings as per other cases in immigration tracker or other forum member timelines.

As per home affairs website below are the timelines:

Visa Type,	Stream (if available),	75% of applications processed in	, 90% of applications processed in
189 Skilled - Independent	, Points-tested,	9 months	,12 months
190 Skilled - Nominated, ,9 months,	12 months


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

so in conclusion it may take upto 1 year.

Any CO contacted you ?

below are the contact numbers:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry

Make an enquiry
Queries related to visa, citizenship, travel or trade
​Do you have a question regarding visa, citizenship, travel or trade, including bringing goods in and out of Australia? Let us help you find the right answer.

Find the answer to your query by using our webform (hyperlink in above URL).

If your query is still unanswered you can contact us by phone, Monday – Friday 8.30am – 4.30pm (AEST) on 131 881 in Australia, except public holidays.

For clients in Western Australia

The department is currently trialling a revised service offer to better assist clients during daylight savings. From 03 October 2017, services will be available for WA clients from Monday – Friday 7.30am – 3.30pm (AWST) on 131 881 in Australia, except public holidays

If you are outside Australia and want to make an enquiry please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas(hyperlink in above URL)..


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jasj2017 said:


> rajidi.16 said:
> 
> 
> > Any nomination approvals for offshore applicants in the last couple of weeks(ICT occupations)?
> ...



Is dba your code? Can you share no of years of exp and timelines


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Amrutha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i have applied under the same code as urs 262111.
> Currently i am awaiting SS from victoria.
> ...


Hi Amrutha
Even I applied on 8th feb after receiving pre invite on 6 feb for 262111 dba
I am also waiting for the final
Invite


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

Can someone please add me to the Whatsapp group? I applied for ACS on 9th Feb and my PTE score is 86. I would like to follow the updates posted by fellow-aspirants.

Thanks
Vinay


----------



## jha.amitkumar (Mar 27, 2016)

*Confusion Filling EOI*

Hi Kunal, 

I have two queries. Can you please help?

1) My total experience is 13 Years. As per ACS, relevant experience will be after January 2011 (7 years including 1 year of Australian experience).
Query1: 
Do I need to mark my total experience in EOI or only the "considered to equate to work" marked by ACS? EOI skillselect advises to fill last 10 years of experience hence confusion 

2) I am looking forward to apply for 189 and 190 (for Victoria and NSW). 
Query2:
How many EOI will have to filled from skillselect website?
1 EOI:	Can this cover 189 and 190 for (NSW) and 190 for (VIC) ?
2 EOI:	189 and 190 for (NSW)
3 EOI:	189 and 190 for (NSW) and 190 for (VIC)


Thanks in Advance


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jha.amitkumar said:


> Hi Kunal,
> 
> I have two queries. Can you please help?
> 
> ...


1. Fill in all your experience. Mark the all employment before January 2011 as "Non Relevant" 
2. 3 separate EOIs is ideal


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

jha.amitkumar said:


> Hi Kunal,
> 
> I have two queries. Can you please help?
> 
> ...


Experience has to be filled based on ACS in the EOI. You can separate the same episodes into two. One relevant and one non relevant.

Ex: Company you have worked is 4 years from which ACS removed 2 at a particular month, say August 2011. The start date of the first entry will be the official start date and end date will be 31 Aug 2011 and this is non relevant. The next will have same details with the start date as 01 Sep 2011 and end date as the actual end date of that episode. This is how you can calculate. 

If ACS has identified an entire episode (Full tenure of that company) as non relevant, enter the details accurately and mark non relevant.

You are free to submit multiple EOIs, So submit 1 for 189 and a 190 each for Vic and NSW. But remember to withdraw the other 2 if you get the final invite to apply for visa on one of the three. (ex 190 vic gives you an invite/ITA, withdraw 190 NSW and 189)

Hope this helps!!


----------



## jha.amitkumar (Mar 27, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Experience has to be filled based on ACS in the EOI. You can separate the same episodes into two. One relevant and one non relevant.
> 
> Ex: Company you have worked is 4 years from which ACS removed 2 at a particular month, say August 2011. The start date of the first entry will be the official start date and end date will be 31 Aug 2011 and this is non relevant. The next will have same details with the start date as 01 Sep 2011 and end date as the actual end date of that episode. This is how you can calculate.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi, Thanks for the clarity. Have one more small query, "Can we use same E-mail-IDs for 3 separate EOI's?".


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

jha.amitkumar said:


> Hi Ravi, Thanks for the clarity. Have one more small query, "Can we use same E-mail-IDs for 3 separate EOI's?".


Yes you can.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have a query related to the docs (Income Tax Return form) needed for visa.
People who have already files their visa application can confirm.
I believe primary applicant needs to submit latest 3 Income Tax Return forms. Do we need Income Tax Return forms for spouse as well? If yes, for how many years?

Regards
G.K


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

G.K said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query related to the docs (Income Tax Return form) needed for visa.
> People who have already files their visa application can confirm.
> ...


Are you claiming partner points? If Yes then you should submit IT returns.

If No and you have those documents with you then submit it, there is no harm in submitting additional documents, it will make your case strong.

First thing first, Please upload all the mandatory documents first because there is a maximum limit of 60 documents per applicant.

There is no minimum number of years for IT returns, the more you upload the more is good ( one TIP you can combine all the returns in one PDF in this way total count would be 1, just make sure it's below the maximum permissible size i.e. 10 MB otherwise split it)

There is a PDF file uploaded by Rave (Ravi) today on NSW thread refer that. that's a good one to find out what all documents are required/needs to be submitted.

Regards,
SUN


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello,

Can anyone please share the CV format for applying EOI for VIC. 

Thank you!



engineer874 said:


> khurrammhd said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please share CV format here?
> ...


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello mate..
I applied with same points.. but no luck yet.
What about yours?




imriz said:


> Is there any possibility to get pre-invite (either from VIC or NSW) for the following points breakdown?
> 261313 - software engineer
> EOI - 1st of March 2018
> PTE - 10 points
> ...


----------



## OverTheMoon (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi,
I have a query about applying for State sponsorship (190) for Victoria/ NSW. 
From the official websites, ICT software engineers (261313) need not apply separately for state sponsorship since the top ranked ones will be invited directly based on SkillSelect details.
Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi guys, need your suggestion.

Should I update my EOI (VIC 65+5 [Dec 2017]) with latest scores or leave it with the previous score?

I'm not sure if VIC looks into individual score of sections and decides to invite or not.

*Last Attempt (Expires in Apr 2019) vs Latest Attempt (Expires in Mar 2020):*

Listening: 77 75
Reading: 81 83
Speaking: 67 76
Writing: 83 76

Grammar: 77 89
Oral Fluency: 63 64
Pronunciation: 50 62
Spelling: 63 74
Vocabulary: 67 74
Written Discourse: 76 76
Overall: 76 77


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

My wife have 2 Years work Experience BUT ACS counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly 
Now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in PTE.
can i claim 5 points for my Spouse or Is she need to continue her job to claim points ?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

Any Engineering technologist who applied for VIC in Feb 2018 got invitation or any other updates ? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello people

Received my invitation from VIC today (in 7 working days).
Applied for Engineering Technologist, BUT via streamlined pathway for international PhD graduates.

See signature for details.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

opto said:


> Hello people
> 
> Received my invitation from VIC today (in 7 working days).
> Applied for Engineering Technologist, BUT via streamlined pathway for international PhD graduates.
> ...


Congrats bro..best of luck for next steps

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

opto said:


> Hello people
> 
> Received my invitation from VIC today (in 7 working days).
> Applied for Engineering Technologist, BUT via streamlined pathway for international PhD graduates.
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> Are you claiming partner points? If Yes then you should submit IT returns.
> 
> If No and you have those documents with you then submit it, there is no harm in submitting additional documents, it will make your case strong.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.

I am not claiming points for spouse so can leave that.
Will check Rave's post.

Regards
G.K


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> Are you claiming partner points? If Yes then you should submit IT returns.
> 
> If No and you have those documents with you then submit it, there is no harm in submitting additional documents, it will make your case strong.
> 
> ...


Hi SunV,

Can you please provide the NSW thread where Rave has uploaded the pdf?
I could not find that.

Thanks
G.K


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Hullo All, 

My pre-invite got approved. I have received invitation to lodge Visa. Finally I could use some good news. Has anyone received approval for pre-invite in recent days and decided to accept it???


----------



## rajidi.16 (Dec 28, 2016)

Congratulations & what is your application reference number?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

purnamani1 said:


> Hullo All,
> 
> My pre-invite got approved. I have received invitation to lodge Visa. Finally I could use some good news. Has anyone received approval for pre-invite in recent days and decided to accept it???


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

rajidi.16 said:


> congratulations & what is your application reference number?


ss-2018-00461


----------



## rajidi.16 (Dec 28, 2016)

So, your reference number was generated on 21st January. Is that correct?


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

rajidi.16 said:


> So, your reference number was generated on 21st January. Is that correct?


I applied for pre-invite on Feb 2nd and reference number was generated on Feb 5th.


----------



## rajidi.16 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> my wife have 2 years work experience but acs counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly
> now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in pte.
> Can i claim 5 points for my spouse or is she need to continue her job to claim points ?


plz reply


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

arnish.singh said:


> plz reply


For claiming partner points the partner has to have a relevant work experience assessed by ACS or any other assessing body if applicable for a period of at least 4 years...and the job code should fall under the same list either STSOL or MTSOL as the primary applicant...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All,

I have submitted ACS application on 10th Feb and my status is 'with assessor'. I know it takes 6-8 weeks. But could you please help me know if it really takes exactly that much time ??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

G.K said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I am not claiming points for spouse so can leave that.
> Will check Rave's post.
> ...


Total number of documents 60 per person , if you are applying with your spouse than 60 for you and 60 for your wife , so you can include that.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

G.K said:


> Hi SunV,
> 
> Can you please provide the NSW thread where Rave has uploaded the pdf?
> I could not find that.
> ...



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2017-a-449.html#post14157154

Page 449 , Post 2.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted ACS application on 10th Feb and my status is 'with assessor'. I know it takes 6-8 weeks. But could you please help me know if it really takes exactly that much time ??


I had my assessment from ACS within 5 working days. They might have changed the period now.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted ACS application on 10th Feb and my status is 'with assessor'. I know it takes 6-8 weeks. But could you please help me know if it really takes exactly that much time ??


September 2017 onwards it has been taking almost 8 weeks...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted ACS application on 10th Feb and my status is 'with assessor'. I know it takes 6-8 weeks. But could you please help me know if it really takes exactly that much time ??


I did that in Jan and it took 7 weeks for me. So be patient.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2017-a-449.html#post14157154
> 
> Page 449 , Post 2.


Thanks for helping with page number as well. 

ITR was never filed for my wife in the past. I was thinking to file it for last 3 years and keep it in case it is asked. I can upload that upfront as well.

Thanks Again!


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

for Genuine relationship evidence what documents i have to submit other than marriage certificate?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

megateja said:


> for Genuine relationship evidence what documents i have to submit other than marriage certificate?


Marriage certificate is sufficient ( no other documents are required), if you want to include more documents then add below ones.

Below documents I found for India in other posts.

1) Passport Last page if spouse name is mentioned.
2) Marriage Photos.
3) Aadhar for wife where husband name is mentioned.
4) any other document where it is mentioned W/O (wife of).


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

G.K said:


> Thanks for helping with page number as well.
> 
> ITR was never filed for my wife in the past. I was thinking to file it for last 3 years and keep it in case it is asked. I can upload that upfront as well.
> 
> Thanks Again!


Dont take pressure, ignore ITR for spouse if you are not claiming points.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> Dont take pressure, ignore ITR for spouse if you are not claiming points.


Sure (Y)


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Total Points:70 (Age 30,English 10,Exp 5, Education 15,Partner 5, State Sponsorship 5).
with 70 points for 261313 software engineer
how long will it take to get 190 visa
or should i go for 489 NSW
little confused 
please suggest me


----------



## rajidi.16 (Dec 28, 2016)

I got approval yesterday evening Sydney time. I've followed up with them couple of times as my 457 is going to expire in the 1st week of April. They were very patient & approved within 2 days of receiving email with the details but I know that all the background verification was done long back & they were just waiting my turn in the queue.


Total points : 65 + 5 (35- Age + 15 - Edu + 10 - PTE + 5 - Exp)
ANZCode : 261313 (Software Engineer)
VIC Pre-Invite : N/A as interstate applicant with valid offer from VIC
VIC sponsorship applied(RefNo generated) - 16th Feb 2018
VIC sponsorship approved - 15th March 2018
Visa Filed - 15th March 2018


----------



## nazz_a (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, I submitted all my documents to the Victoria on Wednesday 7th, to get a 190. I currently have 60(+5) points. But I also have got a job offer, and the visa people already called the company to verify it. How long I could wait with a job offer for my ITA?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone got rejection after VIC pre-invite ?

If yes please let me know your point and job code.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone got rejection after VIC pre-invite ?
> 
> If yes please let me know your point and job code.




I got rejection from Victoria in January this year, with 70+5 points and Analyst Programmer code. I have seen many rejection cases from Victoria in immitracker, almost 50% of what they invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> I got rejection from Victoria in January this year, with 70+5 points and Analyst Programmer code. I have seen many rejection cases from Victoria in immitracker, almost 50% of what they invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is normally reason of rejection ?

whats your take on it.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sumitggn said:


> I got rejection from Victoria in January this year, with 70+5 points and Analyst Programmer code. I have seen many rejection cases from Victoria in immitracker, almost 50% of what they invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my GOD is it, I also applied VIC for approval 261312 will see :llama:
:fish2: How is going on?, Yesterday I saw so many approvals from VIC.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Australianpr2017 said:


> what is normally reason of rejection ?
> 
> whats your take on it.


The main problem here resume(CV) preparation, we have to prepare our resume used same ACS role responsibilities we have to keep in CV, if we add other than that or missed anything from ACS role responsibilities, VIC will think about that, maybe the reason AUS will reject.

Note : Some ppl while preparing their resume they did not copy their ACS role and responsibilities, they wrote their own way, this is the reason they got rejections.:Cry:


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Applying VIC nomination is something like applying a job because your CV outweighs the rest of all.

Secondly, ANZSCO code is also important as they want to see if it is in their recent shortage list in job market based on job opening. Based on my own research, if there are minimum 10 job openings everyday for it, he/she will get the invitation.

Last but not least, they highlight the importance of skill adaptable. People cannot do a lot on this as the assessment seems to be on your past employment history. The more different positions you work before, the more impression you will be given on this matter.

These are my personal view only after reading and hearing from a large number of posts from different people.

The most important is how you can convince Victoria to nominate you in both your CV and commitment letter.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Applying VIC nomination is something like applying a job because your CV outweighs the rest of all.
> 
> Secondly, ANZSCO code is also important as they want to see if it is in their recent shortage list in job market based on job opening. Based on my own research, if there are minimum 10 job openings everyday for it, he/she will get the invitation.
> 
> ...


When you need to submit the commitment letter for VIC, after approval or before approval.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

venkat said:


> When you need to submit the commitment letter for VIC, after approval or before approval.


After your apply for state nomination, they will ask you to submit the commitment letter which needs to be outstanding and quite convincing.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> what is normally reason of rejection ?
> 
> 
> 
> whats your take on it.




They just mentioned that they got better profiles in the pool. I believe cv was the reason but not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sawtinnmaung said:


> After your apply for state nomination, they will ask you to submit the commitment letter which needs to be outstanding and quite convincing.


If VIC will ask need to submit a commitment letter, otherwise not required. Based on the case.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have submitted my commitment letter last week now when can I expect the result of SS ?

They will send direct an email to me for approval or rejection? how the process goes on?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have submitted my commitment letter last week now when can i expect the result of ss ?
> 
> ...


omg


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

venkat said:


> If VIC will ask need to submit a commitment letter, otherwise not required. Based on the case.


99% of cases require commitment letters. Be prepared.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sawtinnmaung said:


> 99% of cases require commitment letters. Be prepared.


You mean to say without VIC asking need to submit VIC commitment letter, is it? :boink:


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have submitted my commitment letter last week now when can I expect the result of SS ?
> 
> ...


Nowadays, Victoria sends ITA between 4 to 8 weeks. Officially, they says the result will be out within 12 weeks.

You will receive an congratulation email from Victoria and right after, you will also receive a notification email from SkillSelect.

Then, you just open your EOI and you will see the golden "Invitation to Apply" status which is changed from "Submitted".

All the best!


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

venkat said:


> You mean to say without VIC asking need to submit VIC commitment letter, is it? :boink:


Normally, they will ask you to submit it after you applied the state nomination.

All the Best and Best Wishes.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Nowadays, Victoria sends ITA between 4 to 8 weeks. Officially, they says the result will be out within 12 weeks.
> 
> You will receive an congratulation email from Victoria and right after, you will also receive a notification email from SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro for a detailed reply.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi All,

I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process?

Regards,
Amrutha
ANSZCO-262111
ACS positive - 12th Dec
IELTS First Attempt - L-8.5,R-7,W-7,S-7.5
PTE First Attempt - L-89,R-87,W-85,S-90
points SS VIC (65+5)=70
EOI Submitted - 4 Feb 2018
Pre-invite - 6 Feb 2018
VIC SS Applied - 8 Feb 2018
VIC SS Received - 16th Mar 2018
Visa - Yet to Apply


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process?
> ...


did you submit any commitment letter for VIC? did VIC ask anything to submit?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process?
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process?
> ...



Congrats...


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

venkat said:


> did you submit any commitment letter for VIC? did VIC ask anything to submit?


No...
they havent asked for anything...
seems like they will only ask a commitment letter if we apply for victoria and state relatives staying in NSW or anyother place. Also if u have applied SS for two states like vic and NSW, then they will ask for commitment letters.

Since i have only applied for vic and also i have mentioned that my relatives also stay in vic they havent asked for any commitment letter.

Regards,
Amrutha

ANSZCO-262111
ACS positive - 12th Dec
IELTS First Attempt - L-8.5,R-7,W-7,S-7.5
PTE First Attempt - L-89,R-87,W-85,S-90
points SS VIC (65+5)=70
EOI Submitted - 4 Feb 2018
Pre-invite - 6 Feb 2018
VIC SS Applied - 8 Feb 2018
VIC SS Received - 16th Mar 2018
Visa - Yet to Apply


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

venkat said:


> did you submit any commitment letter for VIC? did VIC ask anything to submit?


Bro it depends from case to case, like in my case I had mentioned about another EOI for NSW and based on that they asked a commitment letter from me that why I would choose NSW over Vic because I have an active EOI profile for NSW.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Amrutha said:


> No...
> they havent asked for anything...
> seems like they will only ask a commitment letter if we apply for victoria and state relatives staying in NSW or anyother place. Also if u have applied SS for two states like vic and NSW, then they will ask for commitment letters.
> 
> ...


I also applied, that sounds good. They haven't asked anything yet, I am waiting for my approval. All the best for further process.:lalala:


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process?
> ...


Hi Friend,

First of all, Big Congratulation for your invitation!

So, now what you need to do is to lodge your visa through SkillSelect. You will need to create an IMMI account and then you have to fill in much more detailed information than EOI.

No need to worry for documentation because once you lodged the visa, IMMI portal will list down the documents that you need to submit. You can take your time to make notarial documents, do medical checkup, police clearance and so on.

Apart from the list from IMMI portal, people usually submit Form 80 and Form 1221 for all adults before CO asks.

Once again, Congratulation!


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> First of all, Big Congratulation for your invitation!
> 
> ...




Thanks a tonnn 
this helps


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

can i expect 190 visa for code 261313 for software engineer with 70 points (65+5 State sponsorship)


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

venkat said:


> I also applied, that sounds good. They haven't asked anything yet, I am waiting for my approval. All the best for further process.:lalala:



Thank you 

It will atleast take a minimum of 6-7weeks i guess. i have got mine in 6.
All the best for yours..


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Amrutha said:


> Thank you
> 
> It will atleast take a minimum of 6-7weeks i guess. i have got mine in 6.
> All the best for yours..


Thank you.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello Experts,

Can you please suggest what is the subject line of the pre-invitation email from a VIC or NSW?
There are so many useless emails falling in my inbox on daily basis and I don't want to miss the golden email at any cost.

Regards
G.K


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

G.K said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can you please suggest what is the subject line of the pre-invitation email from a VIC or NSW?
> There are so many useless emails falling in my inbox on daily basis and I don't want to miss the golden email at any cost.
> ...


*
Pre Invite*

From: [email protected]

Subject: You have received a message in SkillSelect

DD Month Year

Dear "Your Name"

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

link

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator



*
Invitation To Apply*

From: [email protected]

Subject: You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect

DD Month Year

Dear "Your Name"

Congratulation

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Economic Development, Jobs.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page

link

Regards,

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello Guys,

Regarding VIC's nomination, I know that EOI is required for ICT occupations ONLY prior to VIC's application. However, other occupations are not requested to submit such EOI unless they receive a nomination approval mail firstly from VIC then they are requested to create the EOI. Hence, I would like to ask you some questions:

1) What is the maximum allowable duration to submit an EOI 190 after receiving nomination approval mail from VIC?

2) After submitting the EOI, when it is expected to receive the invitation mail from Skill Select?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Mina2022 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Regarding VIC's nomination, I know that EOI is required for ICT occupations ONLY prior to VIC's application. However, other occupations are not requested to submit such EOI unless they receive a nomination approval mail firstly from VIC then they are requested to create the EOI. Hence, I would like to ask you some questions:
> 
> ...



1) What is the maximum allowable duration to submit an EOI 190 after receiving nomination approval mail from VIC?
Answer: You need to submit EOI by selecting Victoria as a preferred state and send your EOI ID within 4 months to Victoria.

2) After submitting the EOI, when it is expected to receive the invitation mail from Skill Select?
Answer: Then you will receive an invitation to apply from the Department of Home Affairs. No official time period is specified.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

sawtinnmaung said:


> *
> Pre Invite*
> 
> From: [email protected]
> ...


Thanks for providing the details mate. I appreciate that.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Posted on: 18/03/2018 at 00:01

New occupation lists apply from 18 March 2018 with some caveats in place. For the latest information on eligible skilled occupations and occupational caveats check the website at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


----------



## umcruh (Oct 20, 2017)

Amrutha said:


> No...
> they havent asked for anything...
> seems like they will only ask a commitment letter if we apply for victoria and state relatives staying in NSW or anyother place. Also if u have applied SS for two states like vic and NSW, then they will ask for commitment letters.
> 
> ...


At this point,lets suppose if we hide the fact that apart from applying for Victoria, we also applied for NSW,I wonder how will they be able to figure out?Do all states have access to the skilled database?


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

umcruh said:


> Amrutha said:
> 
> 
> > No...
> ...


I wouldn't say yes or no, but if the State Governments don't have access to this database then who does?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Please guide me on the resume format. Following is what I have mentioned in my resume, is this the right format?

1. Profile which talks about my overall experience in number and what I would like to do.
2. List of technical skills.
3. Project experiences with technologies & roles.
4. Education details.
5. References.
6. Header has professional certification logo.

Total pages: 5.


----------



## vncoutinho (Sep 13, 2013)

Newbie question, if I'm living in NSW and want to apply for VIC 190, do I need to move the Victoria state?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

vncoutinho said:


> Newbie question, if I'm living in NSW and want to apply for VIC 190, do I need to move the Victoria state?


Your application can be considered as Interstate application.

You need to have a job offer from Victoria in order to apply Vic 190 nomination.


----------



## vncoutinho (Sep 13, 2013)

On their website says;

''Offer of employment

You will need to provide a current Victorian job offer and Confirmation of Employment Statement *if*

you are currently living in another Australian state, or
you are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates.
To demonstrate evidence of a job offer, you’re required to provide a contract or letter of offer from your employer, which includes your employer’s Australian Business Number (ABN)external link and contact details. The employment must be in the nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and for at least six continuous months.''

Does that mean if I move to Victoria I no longer a job offer?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

vncoutinho said:


> On their website says;
> 
> ''Offer of employment
> 
> ...


If you are in Victoria, your application will be considered as an offshore application.


----------



## vncoutinho (Sep 13, 2013)

Then I don't need a job offer to apply for Visa 190, right?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

vncoutinho said:


> Then I don't need a job offer to apply for Visa 190, right?


Yes, but you must meet the minimum eligibility to apply nomination.


----------



## h.s.c (Mar 18, 2018)

What is the last reference number invited?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I sent out a mail last week requesting VIC to check if am eligible and when my EOI might be picked. Didn't receive any response from them.

Any idea how long it takes for VIC to invite Analyst Programmers with 65+5 points?

Also is there a WhatsApp group available for VIC?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I sent out a mail last week requesting VIC to check if am eligible and when my EOI might be picked. Didn't receive any response from them.
> 
> Any idea how long it takes for VIC to invite Analyst Programmers with 65+5 points?
> 
> ...


At the current trend, 70 or 75 points are required friend for VIC with PTE-10, especially NSW PTE-20 with 70 or 75 points are required for getting the invite. Wait until June (Financial year), may increase the invitations.:fencing::fingerscrossed:


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

rajidi.16 said:


> I got approval yesterday evening Sydney time. I've followed up with them couple of times as my 457 is going to expire in the 1st week of April. They were very patient & approved within 2 days of receiving email with the details but I know that all the background verification was done long back & they were just waiting my turn in the queue.
> 
> 
> Total points : 65 + 5 (35- Age + 15 - Edu + 10 - PTE + 5 - Exp)
> ...


I think VIC do give priority to the ones who has 457 working visas. 
If you are already nominated by a business in VIC, then you pretty much are contributing to the society and blend in the local env. This is the strongest evidence that you are capable of filling the skill shortage in vic. No much to explain or competing to other candidates.
Makes perfect sense.
Congrads


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

venkat said:


> At the current trend, 70 or 75 points are required friend for VIC with PTE-10, especially NSW PTE-20 with 70 or 75 points are required for getting the invite. Wait until June (Financial year), may increase the invitations.:fencing::fingerscrossed:


Thanks, am quite surprised people with 75 points for 189 are also applying 190 as well.

People like me have only 190 as an option as of now and it's kind of frustrating that I don't stand a chance with this competition.

And if this goes on, this will end up similar to Accountant multiple EOI and by the time DIBP fixes it my age would increase and I will loose 5 points and I can forget Australia.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Thanks, am quite surprised people with 75 points for 189 are also applying 190 as well.
> 
> People like me have only 190 as an option as of now and it's kind of frustrating that I don't stand a chance with this competition.
> 
> ...


Try your partner skills you will get extra 5 points and try hard PTE-20 only the option increase points. I knew about PTE bit difficult to get PTE-20.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Thanks, am quite surprised people with 75 points for 189 are also applying 190 as well.
> 
> People like me have only 190 as an option as of now and it's kind of frustrating that I don't stand a chance with this competition.
> 
> ...


Agree!
In fact, I do admire all the accountants, they did everything they can to increase the points. Let's say PTE/IELTS or Natti is not piece of cake! And those PY, 6000$ and you have to stick in a classroom for almost one year! 
In the end the gov just say we don't want you. 

I wish the developers do not have to go through the same thing. 

But if you look at it from another aspect, 75 pointers in 189 is not much, even with 300 per round, they can clear up all of them across the occupation. Plus many of them do not have working exp, this differentiates the 189 and 190 stream.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

venkat said:


> Try your partner skills you will get extra 5 points and try hard PTE-20 only the option increase points. I knew about PTE bit difficult to get PTE-20.


In addition to age, I'm single. So no partner points sigh!

I'm trying to increase my PTE score as well, I guess that's the only hope.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> Agree!
> In fact, I do admire all the accountants, they did everything they can to increase the points. Let's say PTE/IELTS or Natti is not piece of cake! And those PY, 6000$ and you have to stick in a classroom for almost one year!
> In the end the gov just say we don't want you.
> 
> ...


Agreed, if so then why allow 75 in both categories? People who get invited for 75 under 190 might not close their 189, wasting precious invites.

Also there is a disparity in ANZCO codes. Analyst programmer are not same as Software Engineers, though they overlap slightly and it surprises more software engineers are chosen than Analyst Programmer for invites.

I wish my agent applied for 190 in June 2017 instead of waiting till Dec 2017. Everyone before October 2017 got invited!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

hi

i got 489 visa and planning to move to australia 
can i be secondary applicant contributing 5 points for my wife being primary for 190 
please help me on this


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

With every invitation round or week goes..... frustration is building up. Only God knows when things will move for 65 (+5) pointers 

I took me to restart my process and file a new EOI under a different job code. Still waiting from over a month.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Shiv1002 said:


> With every invitation round or week goes..... frustration is building up. Only God knows when things will move for 65 (+5) pointers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 
Plz share your occupation code


----------



## vncoutinho (Sep 13, 2013)

For ICT occupations, VIC requires 3 years of work experience, does that can be local, overseas or mix of both?


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Initially, I applied under 262113 and now I am on the waiting list under 261112



Dilpreet786 said:


> Hi
> Plz share your occupation code


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

vncoutinho said:


> For ICT occupations, VIC requires 3 years of work experience, does that can be local, overseas or mix of both?


It is for both overseas and Australia experience.


----------



## Pillow (Jan 22, 2017)

Can someone help me out? I dont quite get the information from the website. Im a nursing student graduated in WA and is looking to apply 190 for VIC. Since im not in VIC, does that mean i cannot apply for 190 VIC?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Pillow said:


> Can someone help me out? I dont quite get the information from the website. Im a nursing student graduated in WA and is looking to apply 190 for VIC. Since im not in VIC, does that mean i cannot apply for 190 VIC?


Hi Pillow,

Good morning from Singapore!

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

Please look at the above link and let us know which occupation you are going to apply.

And, where do you live now and how many years of overseas experience and Australia overseas do you have?

Then, we will be able to advise you accordingly.


----------



## Pillow (Jan 22, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Pillow,
> 
> Good morning from Singapore!
> 
> ...


Morning Sawtinnmuang!
Thanks for replying to my post.

I am a nursing student studying bachelor in WA. So im gonna be a fresh grad with no exp. And so when i graduate next year i will be looking to apply for registered nurse. In the link given, there is a point that says 

If you’re an international graduate from an Australian university, please refer to the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates

And so if i look at this list, i will be applying for 254499. I assume this is for graduate who studied bachelor in any australia uni?

In the list it did not say that i will require employment, but then again i am from WA. So what happen here? Do i have to be in VIC when i apply for 190? please enlighten me.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Pillow said:


> Morning Sawtinnmuang!
> Thanks for replying to my post.
> 
> I am a nursing student studying bachelor in WA. So im gonna be a fresh grad with no exp. And so when i graduate next year i will be looking to apply for registered nurse. In the link given, there is a point that says
> ...


Yes, you need to have a job offer from Victoria for both 190 and 489 as you are currently in other state.

What I would suggest you is that you need to prepare for IELTS 7 (Each Skill) during your study which is a must for your occupation.

Hopefully, WA will open again 190 or 489 next program year (July 2018 to June 2019) so you can apply for this because WA will be easier than Victoria for your case.

Alternatively, after you graduate, you can come back to Singapore and apply Victoria 190 because it will eliminate the requirement of job offer.

Last but not least, you should start to explore for this requirement "Must have registration (or approval in principle) from the Nursing and Midwifery Board of Australia." As I am not in this field, I have no idea. However, I believe you will be eligible to register it after your graduation.

All the best and hope to get the visa you want soon.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

Has anyone received 190 visa for 65+ 5 points for 261313
can i keep any hopes on this 
or better to go with 489 
please suggest


----------



## Pillow (Jan 22, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Yes, you need to have a job offer from Victoria for both 190 and 489 as you are currently in other state.
> 
> What I would suggest you is that you need to prepare for IELTS 7 (Each Skill) during your study which is a must for your occupation.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Care to elaborate on why it would eliminate the job offer requirement if i go back to Singapore?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

varun118 said:


> Has anyone received 190 visa for 65+ 5 points for 261313
> can i keep any hopes on this
> or better to go with 489
> please suggest


With 65+5 (261313), you need to be patient due to the current trend (300 per round for 189) because more and more people are jumping to 190 in this program year especially after September 2017.

In addition, 261313 has a large number of high pointers which allows states to fill their vacancies quickly.

On the other hand, it is worth to consider 489 though it is not a direct PR but it still provide you the pathway to become PR after 2 years of stay and 1 year of work. It has also become the government's preference now.

Nevertheless, everything depends on the quota of 189. Once it is back to normal (1000++ per round), all will move on smoothly. I hope it will happen soon. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Pillow said:


> Thank you! Care to elaborate on why it would eliminate the job offer requirement if i go back to Singapore?


This is because job offer is only required for interstate applicants, for those who are in different state.

If you are outside Australia, you will no longer need this but you still need to have minimum years of work experience to apply 190. As of now, it states 2 years.


----------



## Pillow (Jan 22, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> This is because job offer is only required for interstate applicants, for those who are in different state.
> 
> If you are outside Australia, you will no longer need this but you still need to have minimum years of work experience to apply 190. As of now, it states 2 years.


What about applying as a grad? will i still need experience?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Pillow said:


> What about applying as a grad? will i still need experience?


Hi Pillow,

Registered Nurse does not require a job offer if you are outside Australia.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-graduates


----------



## inaks (Oct 11, 2012)

*Total IELTS/PTE score if there is a tie*

Could someone clarify if overall IELTS/PTE score would be considered for applicants with similar score in all four components and PR points?


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

I have received Invite or (Pre-invite as some people call it ) Today from Vic with 75 Points including State DOE : 08/02/2018 Details are in my signature.

Please I would like your advise Does my work experience which should be mentioned in the CV should match exactly the Work Experience mentioned in the skill assessment ? as I have 2 years of experience but I haven't been able to provide reference letter for it ;hence it was not assessed of course. I am only mentioning this as I read that any employment gaps needs to be explained.


----------



## dyegolc (Mar 20, 2018)

*CV and written statement*

Hey guys, how are you doing?

I have submitted my EOI in February 06 at the Skillselect website, but I haven't receive any feedback till last week. So, after check in some forums I realised that I could apply in the Victoria website directly, so I did it last week and received 2 emails from them right in the next day. One is asking about a detailed CV as they could not evaluate me by the one I had provided and the other email was about a written commitment letter with VIC as I had visited and lived in other states as well.

My doubt is do they request the CV to everyone who applies on their website or only for who has more chance to get the invite?

Thank you in advance guys.

Have a good one.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

dyegolc said:


> Hey guys, how are you doing?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in February 06 at the Skillselect website, but I haven't receive any feedback till last week. So, after check in some forums I realised that I could apply in the Victoria website directly, so I did it last week and received 2 emails from them right in the next day. One is asking about a detailed CV as they could not evaluate me by the one I had provided and the other email was about a written commitment letter with VIC as I had visited and lived in other states as well.
> 
> ...


CV is mandatory for all the applicants and this has nothing to do with chance one has for an invite.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> CV is mandatory for all the applicants and this has nothing to do with chance one has for an invite.


Can we upload CV while applying in liveinmelbourne website as I wasn't asked either CV or commitment letter? Straight away got the refusal mail a month after applying.


----------



## dyegolc (Mar 20, 2018)

This may answer my doubt...no make sense they request a CV and commitment letterif they are not keen to sponsor someone.


----------



## dyegolc (Mar 20, 2018)

raja1028 said:


> Mitsi said:
> 
> 
> > CV is mandatory for all the applicants and this has nothing to do with chance one has for an invite.
> ...



This may answer my doubt...no make sense they request a CV and commitment letterif they are not keen to sponsor someone.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Mitsi said:


> CV is mandatory for all the applicants and this has nothing to do with chance one has for an invite.


For ICT occupations, we cannot apply directly to their site before a pre-invite via skillselect. Right?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

G.K said:


> For ICT occupations, we cannot apply directly to their site before a pre-invite via skillselect. Right?


Your understanding is 100% correct.


----------



## ramyt (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi everybody,
What are the chances for VIC sc190 invite for ICT Project Manager (135112) with 55+5 points?
What is the current quota for this occupation?
I've lodged my EOI on 20/9/17 and still haven'r received an invite!


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> I have received Invite or (Pre-invite as some people call it ) Today from Vic with 75 Points including State DOE : 08/02/2018 Details are in my signature.
> 
> Please I would like your advise Does my work experience which should be mentioned in the CV should match exactly the Work Experience mentioned in the skill assessment ? as I have 2 years of experience but I haven't been able to provide reference letter for it ;hence it was not assessed of course. I am only mentioning this as I read that any employment gaps needs to be explained.


Firstly, congrads on the pre-invite, a big step forward!

Secondly, vic values CV a lot! I saw some cases where people get refused just because their cv is not stating the same years of exp as they claimed. People with lower points are getting invited because they have impressive cv.

I would say if they have clearly stated something on their website, we need to follow it rigidly, this is how OZ works. My recommandation is go to an experienced agent, ask them how to explain this and how to put up a cv that maximize your chances.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

inaks said:


> Could someone clarify if overall IELTS/PTE score would be considered for applicants with similar score in all four components and PR points?


No, it is not!
you need to achieve four 7+ across listening, speaking, reading and writing.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

ramyt said:


> Hi everybody,
> What are the chances for VIC sc190 invite for ICT Project Manager (135112) with 55+5 points?
> What is the current quota for this occupation?
> I've lodged my EOI on 20/9/17 and still haven'r received an invite!


States usually do not reveal their target and quota for 190/489 nomination.

As and when they need certain occupations based on feedback from the department of education and job, authorities look for candidates from EOI pool and invite them.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anybody got nomination approval today from VIC???


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

raja1028 said:


> Can we upload CV while applying in liveinmelbourne website as I wasn't asked either CV or commitment letter? Straight away got the refusal mail a month after applying.


It is mandatory to upload the CV. please refer this link: 
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

For commitment letter, if you select that you have applied for other states then they will mail asking you commitment letter post form submission to share the commitment letter.

Hope this clarifies the doubts.

Thanks


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

G.K said:


> For ICT occupations, we cannot apply directly to their site before a pre-invite via skillselect. Right?


you are right 100%


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello guys, 
Anyone here got Victoria state sponsorship?


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Appreciate Advise from Seniors and experts I have 8 years of experience after my bachelor degree, however my first employer "2 years" refused to give me duty letter so ACS assessed only the last 6 years now I have received pre invite from Victoria as I mentioned earlier. my concern now is with the CV should I mention the first 2 years of experience which was not assessed by ACS ? Or I shouldn't mention it as I don't have any proof of it. Also, as per Victoria state any gaps in employment should be explained. So, it is really confusing for me as I know CV is very critical for Victoria Please advise.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Australian Expat said:


> Appreciate Advise from Seniors and experts I have 8 years of experience after my bachelor degree, however my first employer "2 years" refused to give me duty letter so ACS assessed only the last 6 years now I have received pre invite from Victoria as I mentioned earlier. my concern now is with the CV should I mention the first 2 years of experience which was not assessed by ACS ? Or I shouldn't mention it as I don't have any proof of it. Also, as per Victoria state any gaps in employment should be explained. So, it is really confusing for me as I know CV is very critical for Victoria Please advise.


One should mention all the experience including one which was not assessed by ACS.


----------



## sjvyas (May 23, 2017)

Waiting for approval on ANZSCO: 263111 with 70+5 points. 
Lodged direct application on 23/02/2018. (Job in Victoria)
Did anyone get recent approval? Any ETA? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Not sure to be happy or sad about this... 

Australia scraps 457 visa popular among Indians; removes over 200 jobs from short-term stream - https://m.businesstoday.in/story/au...s-study-in-oz-tightens-pr-norms/1/273222.html


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

sjvyas said:


> Waiting for approval on ANZSCO: 263111 with 70+5 points.
> Lodged direct application on 23/02/2018. (Job in Victoria)
> Did anyone get recent approval? Any ETA?
> Thanks in advance.


I got approval on March 15th . I submitted my application on Feb 2nd. 261312 developer programmer with 70+5 pts.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Australian Expat said:


> Appreciate Advise from Seniors and experts I have 8 years of experience after my bachelor degree, however my first employer "2 years" refused to give me duty letter so ACS assessed only the last 6 years now I have received pre invite from Victoria as I mentioned earlier. my concern now is with the CV should I mention the first 2 years of experience which was not assessed by ACS ? Or I shouldn't mention it as I don't have any proof of it. Also, as per Victoria state any gaps in employment should be explained. So, it is really confusing for me as I know CV is very critical for Victoria Please advise.


Definitely you should mention all your work details and experience. I am assuming you haven't claimed those 2 years in your EOI.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hello guys,
> Anyone here got Victoria state sponsorship?


Yes got pre-invite and approval as well. Preparing documents for lodging visa.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

purnamani1 said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


Congratulations and good luck for your future


----------



## sri46 (Sep 22, 2016)

Requirement for VIC state sponsorship says : Minimum 3 years work experience. Does this experience count after Acs deduction? Or is it 3 years experience without Acs deduction?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sri46 said:


> Requirement for VIC state sponsorship says : Minimum 3 years work experience. Does this experience count after Acs deduction? Or is it 3 years experience without Acs deduction?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Including ACS deductions 

Cheers


----------



## sri46 (Sep 22, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Including ACS deductions
> 
> Cheers


Thank you 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemav (Mar 24, 2018)

*Waiting for 190 vic invite*



sjvyas said:


> Waiting for approval on ANZSCO: 263111 with 70+5 points.
> Lodged direct application on 23/02/2018. (Job in Victoria)
> Did anyone get recent approval? Any ETA?
> Thanks in advance.


I too applied on the live in melbourne website under 457 pathway on 21st Feb for 261313 but still haven't received the invite. They don't event reply to emails. And I had submitted my EOI for 190 even long time back that is on 26 jan 2018. My points are 70(including SS)


----------



## sjvyas (May 23, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I got approval on March 15th . I submitted my application on Feb 2nd. 261312 developer programmer with 70+5 pts.


Thank you for your reply.
When was your employment reference check was done?
Mine was done on 23rd Feb itself.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sjvyas said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> When was your employment reference check was done?
> Mine was done on 23rd Feb itself.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> You may put 6 years + months in experience field. The decision is with them to assess how many years of relevant experience.
> Btw, Vic SS will take a closer look at your CV for any specific skills, therefore CV must be your top priority when applying.
> 
> I had successfully assessed my experience which include both technical roles and sales activities. Won't be a problem for you. Wait for others opinion too.
> ...


Did u apply for mechanical 233512?


Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Did u apply for mechanical 233512?
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


Electrical

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

hemav said:


> I too applied on the live in melbourne website under 457 pathway on 21st Feb for 261313 but still haven't received the invite. They don't event reply to emails. And I had submitted my EOI for 190 even long time back that is on 26 jan 2018. My points are 70(including SS)


Did you figure out? I am in the similar boat. looks like they ignoring 261313


----------



## sjvyas (May 23, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Did you figure out? I am in the similar boat. looks like they ignoring 261313


What in your point breakdown?
Did you applied with the job letter in Victoria?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Did anyone receive the approval who all are applied 8/03/2018?


----------



## sjvyas (May 23, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Did anyone receive the approval who all are applied 8/03/2018?


My application date is 23/02/2018. Still waiting for it.
70+5 points.
263111


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sjvyas said:


> My application date is 23/02/2018. Still waiting for it.
> 70+5 points.
> 263111


When you got pre-invite?


----------



## sjvyas (May 23, 2017)

venkat said:


> When you got pre-invite?


I applied directly with Job offer letter from my current company.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sjvyas said:


> I applied directly with Job offer letter from my current company.


That's good bro, VIC kills us.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hemav said:


> I too applied on the live in melbourne website under 457 pathway on 21st Feb for 261313 but still haven't received the invite. They don't event reply to emails. And I had submitted my EOI for 190 even long time back that is on 26 jan 2018. My points are 70(including SS)


I am really surprised that you have not received a reply to your 457 pathway application even after more then a month

They are supposed to process it in 2 weeks 

This is the 1st time at least I am hearing of VIC being so late in processing beyond their stipulated time frame

Have you checked your spam folder ?
Moreover, as you are in Melbourne, why don’t you give them a polite call ?

Cheers


----------



## sjvyas (May 23, 2017)

venkat said:


> That's good bro, VIC kills us.


What is your point break down, profile and time line?


----------



## hemav (Mar 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I am really surprised that you have not received a reply to your 457 pathway application even after more then a month
> 
> They are supposed to process it in 2 weeks
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have checked my spam and also called them once around 2 weeks ago, its an IVR setup and it keeps saying we currently have too many applications to process hence no actual officers ever answer the call. 
I too am surprised because their website clearly says that it takes 2 weeks to process 457 pathway. My employment verification was done the very next day after my application submission with my current manager in melbourne.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE 
OR there is any other option to prove functional english.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE
> OR there is any other option to prove functional english.
> 
> Thanks


It’s against forum etiquette to post the same question in many threads

Please refrain
It will only irritate those whom you expect to answer

Cheers


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

arnish.singh said:


> for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE
> OR there is any other option to prove functional english.
> 
> Thanks


For spouse English you can also get University mark statement which states the medium of education is English...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hemav said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have checked my spam and also called them once around 2 weeks ago, its an IVR setup and it keeps saying we currently have too many applications to process hence no actual officers ever answer the call.
> I too am surprised because their website clearly says that it takes 2 weeks to process 457 pathway. My employment verification was done the very next day after my application submission with my current manager in melbourne.


You have done everything which was humanly possible 

Now you can only wait

Every week without fail send them a polite mail highlighting the number of days since you have applied 

Maybe that will rouse them from their sleep

Cheers


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Did any 1 get 190 Victoria invite for mechanical 233512?

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

I got rejection for Victoria first time I had applied in July last year.
If I apply through consultant, does it make any difference? 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> I got rejection for Victoria first time I had applied in July last year.
> If I apply through consultant, does it make any difference?
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


The only thing in which the consultant can really make a difference is the CV
Everything else, he cannot change an iota to what you would do independently 

If you feel paying his fees for just making your CV is worthwhile, you are the best judge

In my opinion , if you spend that money on a professional CV writer in Australia, it would be money better spent

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The only thing in which the consultant can really make a difference is the CV
> Everything else, he cannot change an iota to what you would do independently
> 
> If you feel paying his fees for just making your CV is worthwhile, you are the best judge
> ...


 The only variable here is the CV. All other things are constant. Your are rite that I should not waste money on consultants. 
Thanks. Newbenzie for ur valuable advice.

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dyegolc (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi guys, how are you?

I have a doubt: I am preparing my CV and Commitment Letter for Vic. I was assessed as Engineering Technologist and I have applied for this occupation at the Victoria website. Despite my 5 years of experience as process engineer, I also have 6 months as Cabinet Maker currently working in Australia and more 6 years in Brazil, but more than 10 years ago. 

Should I mention these experiences as cabinet maker in my CV and commitment letter, as Cabinet Maker is also in high demand in Australia? I reckon it can boost my application as I have this flexibility to work well in both mentioned areas, but I am not sure whether it can be beneficial or prejudicial.

Anyone can help me, please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Expats,

anyone received a pre-invite from VIC for 60 or 65 points?


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

dyegolc said:


> Hi guys, how are you?
> 
> I have a doubt: I am preparing my CV and Commitment Letter for Vic. I was assessed as Engineering Technologist and I have applied for this occupation at the Victoria website. Despite my 5 years of experience as process engineer, I also have 6 months as Cabinet Maker currently working in Australia and more 6 years in Brazil, but more than 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


I think it will make no difference. They will consider only the engineering technologist experience. 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, I received VIC pre-invite last week, preparing to apply now. I already received pre-invite from NSW and submitted an application to NSW last month, but no approval yet and I am worried about that, so I would like to try in VIC.

My question is, when I submit the application for VIC, do I need to mention that I have applied to another state and is that making any difference in the approval process?


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Hey guys, I received VIC pre-invite last week, preparing to apply now. I already received pre-invite from NSW and submitted an application to NSW last month, but no approval yet and I am worried about that, so I would like to try in VIC.
> 
> My question is, when I submit the application for VIC, do I need to mention that I have applied to another state and is that making any difference in the approval process?


It certainly does make a difference. Vic will ask you justification around this and you would have to explain why you would chose Vic and not NSW.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

hm, that doesn't sound good.
I submitted EOI for both NSW and VIC at the same day, NSW invited me first, so I applied, but they still didn't send me invitation, so I got pre-invite from VIC now. Honestly, for me, the state doesn't make much difference as long as I get one of these, but not sure how to proceed now. Any suggestions?


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> hm, that doesn't sound good.
> I submitted EOI for both NSW and VIC at the same day, NSW invited me first, so I applied, but they still didn't send me invitation, so I got pre-invite from VIC now. Honestly, for me, the state doesn't make much difference as long as I get one of these, but not sure how to proceed now. Any suggestions?


It was same for me. I suspended my NSW EOI and then selected no when asked if I had applied to some other state. Went fine for me like that and saved me the justification. I received the final invite within a week post that.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

mayz said:


> It was same for me. I suspended my NSW EOI and then selected no when asked if I had applied to some other state. Went fine for me like that and saved me the justification. I received the final invite within a week post that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


for me it's past that stage, I already paid for the NSW application and waited for more than a month now.

Thanks for sharing your experience, appreciate it.


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> for me it's past that stage, I already paid for the NSW application and waited for more than a month now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience, appreciate it.


Then I would suggest wait till the last moment for VIC application. You may just get lucky and receive confirmation from NSW. No harm in dropping a follow up email to NSW as well. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

mayz said:


> Then I would suggest wait till the last moment for VIC application. You may just get lucky and receive confirmation from NSW. No harm in dropping a follow up email to NSW as well. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


yeah, I am doing the same exact thing, received the VIC pre-invite last week, expires end of this week, so I wanna submit before it expires. Still waiting on NSW, but they say don't contact us before 12 weeks, it's been 4 weeks by now.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

*Agricultural Consultant*

Hello,

Its me for the first time writing in a forum.

Is there anyone who lodged visa as an agricultural consultant??

I have lodged on 18/01/2018.

How many days it will take for visa grant?


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Hello,
> 
> Its me for the first time writing in a forum.
> 
> ...


Irrespective of the code, expect direct grant (if all Doc's in place) or a CO contact in 80-90 days. This is how the trend looks like at present and just a rough idea. Keep checking immitracker. It may not be comprehensive but gives you an estimate. Right now the last application date which was granted was for 27th dec as per immitracker.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

How many days will be required for VISA grant?
Please someone reply me..




_______________
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> How many days will be required for VISA grant?
> Please someone reply me..
> 
> 
> ...



The applicants from the last week of Dec started receiving the grant!! Yours should be around the corner ! 


All the best


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

mayz said:


> Irrespective of the code, expect direct grant (if all Doc's in place) or a CO contact in 80-90 days. This is how the trend looks like at present and just a rough idea. Keep checking immitracker. It may not be comprehensive but gives you an estimate. Right now the last application date which was granted was for 27th dec as per immitracker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


A lot of thanks..MAYZ

May I know how to use immtracker???

:help:


__________________
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> The applicants from the last week of Dec started receiving the grant!! Yours should be around the corner !
> 
> 
> All the best


A LOT OF THANKS BROTHER...

-------------------------------------
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> The applicants from the last week of Dec started receiving the grant!! Yours should be around the corner !
> 
> 
> All the best


Just go to immitracker and create an account. You can track specific trackers like sc190 visa grant. Gives you a rough idea.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jackswami5619 (Mar 26, 2018)

*VIC nomination successful*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for VIC state sponsorship for Computer networks and System engineer(263111) on 23rd FEB 2018 and I have been successful in their nomination and received 190 Invitation yesterday 26th March. Currently on 485 visa which is about to expire on 2nd April 2018.

Almost had 1 year of frustration after submitting 189 EOI on 65 points on 10th April 2017. And waiting for the invitation got introduced to Aussizz Migration in Melbourne by one friend. The migration agent Harjeet Chahal has been really helpful and smart in this field and he promised me that he will get an successful invite before my visa will expire, so he did it. Try and contact him if you are facing similar issue or other.

Best of luck guys.


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

Ohhh so it takes only 3- 4 months for Grant is it. I was advised by my agent it will take 6 months to assign CO. Now how weird is this. Anyone in this forum applied in Dec and got grant now.


----------



## rajivs1973 (Mar 27, 2018)

RAJIV SHARMA
ICT Project Manager:135112
ACS + OUTCOME: 20/09/2017
EOI RECIEVED FROM VIC:27/11/2017
VISA LODGE WITH 65 POINTS :02/01/2018
VISA GRANT:aWAITING


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Ohhh so it takes only 3- 4 months for Grant is it. I was advised by my agent it will take 6 months to assign CO. Now how weird is this. Anyone in this forum applied in Dec and got grant now.


Nearly all the Dec applicants got their VISA grants!


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Nearly all the Dec applicants got their VISA grants!


I can see from your signature you got approval and lodged ITA on same day ??? u had all documents ready is it ? Even medicals and PCC.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> I can see from your signature you got approval and lodged ITA on same day ??? u had all documents ready is it ? Even medicals and PCC.


Yes I had everything ready


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes I had everything ready


That's Great. All the best !!!


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes I had everything ready


Is it possible to make all the docs ready before ITA?If yes, than how to proceed for medicals and PCC without ITA?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sjvyas said:


> What is your point break down, profile and timeline?


Total points 75 and AZSCO code: 261312, Got pre-invite 5/03/2016 from VIC, and applied 7/03/2018 and waiting for ITA? (VIC approval).


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

purnamani1 said:


> That's Great. All the best !!!


VIC approval takes huge time I hope.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Is it possible to make all the docs ready before ITA?If yes, than how to proceed for medicals and PCC without ITA?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


PCC : You have to book an appointment with the passport office via online and show your address proof and explain them the reason why need the PCC, it hardly takes 2 hours.

Medicals: Create an online Immi account and then generate a HAPID, then book an appointment with the hospital that is available in the list, be on time and complete your medical's.
The report will be automatically generated in 5 days. 

Note: Once you get an Invite, you have to login with the same online Immi account which you have created for the medicals, if you forget and create one more Immi account then I fear you have to take the medicals again!! So BEWARE!

Hope it helps!

Thanks


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

venkat said:


> VIC approval takes huge time I hope.




Purely depends on your job code. I got my nomination approved within 30 days. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> PCC : You have to book an appointment with the passport office via online and show your address proof and explain them the reason why need the PCC, it hardly takes 2 hours.
> 
> Medicals: Create an online Immi account and then generate a HAPID, then book an appointment with the hospital that is available in the list, be on time and complete your medical's.
> The report will be automatically generated in 5 days.
> ...


Thanks bro 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

jay3545 said:


> Purely depends on your job code. I got my nomination approved within 30 days. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh.okay...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

jay3545 said:


> Purely depends on your job code. I got my nomination approved within 30 days. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Friend,

I am asking about ITA friend


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

purnamani1 said:


> Ohhh so it takes only 3- 4 months for Grant is it. I was advised by my agent it will take 6 months to assign CO. Now how weird is this. Anyone in this forum applied in Dec and got grant now.




Please don’t take your agent for granted. Just follow the GSM allocation dates. They have allocated COs for all the 190 cases till Dec 27th 2017. 190s happen much faster than 180s. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

jay3545 said:


> Please don’t take your agent for granted. Just follow the GSM allocation dates. They have allocated COs for all the 190 cases till Dec 27th 2017. 190s happen much faster than 180s. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when did you get approval?? can you please update your signature timeline...


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> VIC approval takes huge time I hope.



Yes more than a month in fact , I applied to pre-invite on 2nd Feb and got approval on march 15th. Still waiting for 189 so preparing my documents and waiting with patience and moreover once I get my acs I will get 5 pts more which makes my score 75 for 189. Will see till may 1st week still if there is no hope will lode ITA for 190.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

purnamani1 said:


> Yes more than a month in fact , I applied to pre-invite on 2nd Feb and got approval on march 15th. Still waiting for 189 so preparing my documents and waiting with patience and moreover once I get my acs I will get 5 pts more which makes my score 75 for 189. Will see till may 1st week still if there is no hope will lode ITA for 190.


Ohhh..okay, You applied 2nd Feb right. I think you can get 189 friend, wait....slowly you can apply for VISA.


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dear All.. This is my first post in relation to my PR. So I'm super excited and equally nervous considering current trend. However, continuing forward with all positive spirit and following your guidance provided on this forum. I’m waiting for my invite since last few days.. At the moment unsure of ETA but will keep everyone informed on this forum.

*ANZSCO Code:* 135112 - ICT Project Manager
*Points:* 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
*Total:* 70 points
*ACS Application :* 20 Dec 2017
*ACS Result :* 13 Feb 2018
*PTE-A :* 20 Mar 2018 [75:70:75:71]
*EOI (190-VIC): *22 Mar 2018
*Pre-Invite (190-VIC):* Waiting
*ITA (190-VIC):* Waiting
*Lodge:* Waiting
*Grant:* Waiting


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear All,

I have lodged my VISA application by getting nomination from Victoria with a marginal score that is 55+5=60 on dated 18/01/2018.

Now question is 'will it affect VISA grant Time?

My one and only PTE score was: listening-61:frusty:
Reading-67
Speaking-66
Writing-68
That gives no score for PTE but Luckily I have received invitation from Victoria as an agricultural consultant and lodged my VISA.

Please suggest me that either it will be wise to attempt another PTE for claiming additional score or waiting for VISA grant???

Please help me..

-------------
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have lodged my VISA application by getting nomination from Victoria with a marginal score that is 55+5=60 on dated 18/01/2018.
> 
> ...


First of all congratulations for applying for Visa.

After visa application it dosen't matter how many points you have, Only thing to be taken into consideration is: You point claims are genuine.

even if you go for another PTE and get 79+ it will not help you because after lodging visa application there is no role of skill select ( your application move to immi account). In conclusion you can't update your points in current visa application.

Painful but you have to wait for your grant.

Have you done your PCC and Medicals + form 80 and 1221, if not do the same it will help to expedite your case.

Best of luck.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

SunV said:


> First of all congratulations for applying for Visa.
> 
> After visa application it dosen't matter how many points you have, Only thing to be taken into consideration is: You point claims are genuine.
> 
> ...




I am really happy by getting your reply..a lot of thanks.

PCC done on 15/01/2018 and submitted on 25/01/2018, Medicals on 04/02/2018

Form 80 and 1221 duly submitted on 25/01/2018.

Your reply sooth my tension.

Thanks once again.

No CO contacted yet.
How many days I have to wait for CO contact or VISA grant..????


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> I am really happy by getting your reply..a lot of thanks.
> 
> PCC done on 15/01/2018 and submitted on 25/01/2018, Medicals on 04/02/2018
> 
> ...



If you follow immigration tracker than you will observe that cases are cleared till mid/end of December for 190 Visa. so next is yours.

To give you more happiness, it is written rule that 190 has higher priority than 190 (you can check DIBP website for same).

Lets hope you will get some good news by April ( either direct grant or at-least CO assignment).


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

SunV said:


> If you follow immigration tracker than you will observe that cases are cleared till mid/end of December for 190 Visa. so next is yours.
> 
> To give you more happiness, it is written rule that 190 has higher priority than 190 (you can check DIBP website for same).
> 
> Lets hope you will get some good news by April ( either direct grant or at-least CO assignment).


SunV...

I was looking for some guidance that u have already provided..

So happy..and pray for You..

Cheers

-------------
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dear All.. I have processed my Visa application through an agent. Currently, I have submitted my EOI and waiting for an invite. However, my question is how did others track their invites and when should I create an Immi Account..?

What other documentation can be progressed now in preparation to invite..? Should I do Medical & PCC now..?

ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
Points: 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
Total: 70 points
ACS Application : 20 Dec 2017
ACS Result : 13 Feb 2018
PTE-A : 20 Mar 2018 [75:70:75:71]
EOI (190-VIC): 22 Mar 2018
Pre-Invite (190-VIC): Waiting
ITA (190-VIC): Waiting
Lodge: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gurujnpn567 said:


> Dear All.. I have processed my Visa application through an agent. Currently, I have submitted my EOI and waiting for an invite. However, my question is how did others track their invites and when should I create an Immi Account..?
> 
> What other documentation can be progressed now in preparation to invite..? Should I do Medical & PCC now..?
> 
> ...


Will the post invite application submission be done by you directly or through agent ?

Cheers


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Will the post invite application submission be done by you directly or through agent ?
> 
> Cheers


It will be done by agent of course in consultation with me.

ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
Points: 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
Total: 70 points
ACS Application : 20 Dec 2017
ACS Result : 13 Feb 2018
PTE-A : 20 Mar 2018 [75:70:75:71]
EOI (190-VIC): 22 Mar 2018
Pre-Invite (190-VIC): Waiting
ITA (190-VIC): Waiting
Lodge: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gurujnpn567 said:


> It will be done by agent of course in consultation with me.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
> Points: 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
> ...


This is what I call back seat driving

You want to hire a driver and then tell him how to drive

This invariably leads to an accident 

Take a decision of either filing the application yourself, or let the agent do his job

Cheers


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

SunV said:


> If you follow immigration tracker than you will observe that cases are cleared till mid/end of December for 190 Visa. so next is yours.
> 
> To give you more happiness, it is written rule that 190 has higher priority than 190 (you can check DIBP website for same).
> 
> Lets hope you will get some good news by April ( either direct grant or at-least CO assignment).


Is Immi Tracker and official source of tracking or is it just filled by all candidates like you and me? What if i do not update my tracker on regular basis? Then the statistics would not be accurate, no?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Is Immi Tracker and official source of tracking or is it just filled by all candidates like you and me? What if i do not update my tracker on regular basis? Then the statistics would not be accurate, no?


It’s absolutely unofficial and based on data voluntarily uploaded by some members of the forum

Cheers


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is what I call back seat driving
> 
> You want to hire a driver and then tell him how to drive
> 
> ...


Good point.. this is what I wanted to get clarified; Thank you. I'll do the application filing myself for better visibility. Anything, I should be aware of during this process..?

ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
Points: 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
Total: 70 points
ACS Application : 20 Dec 2017
ACS Result : 13 Feb 2018
PTE-A : 20 Mar 2018 [75:70:75:71]
EOI (190-VIC): 22 Mar 2018
Pre-Invite (190-VIC): Waiting
ITA (190-VIC): Waiting
Lodge: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Friends

Is anyone planning to migrate to Melbourne in last week of June'18. Please let me know if there are any groups or links for finding shared accommodation.

Thank you.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s absolutely unofficial and based on data voluntarily uploaded by some members of the forum
> 
> Cheers


In addition to Newbienz comment, 

It is observed that only 10%(+ 5% for some ANZSCO) candidates data is available in immigration tracker. But it will give you rough idea what is going on around you.

There is no official tracker by Australia government.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gurujnpn567 said:


> Good point.. this is what I wanted to get clarified; Thank you. I'll do the application filing myself for better visibility. Anything, I should be aware of during this process..?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
> Points: 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
> ...


This is the Bible, which if you follow, you will never go wrong

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Go through the thread and the links given therein, and in all probability, you will not have To ask another question 

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

*190 Victoria - Software Testing - What are the chances?*

Hello Everyone!

I am waiting for my ACS (lodged on 16-Feb-2018)

I would like to track people in my ANZSCO 261314 about the time taken by VIC to give a pre-invite followed by the time taken for grant after the EOI is filed.

Can someone help me with the same please?

Also, I am worried about the Proof of Funds - Is it ok if i show my funds gradually increasing in a single bank account? say stating with 9 lacs INR in Jan2018 to 17.5lacs INR in June2018 (6 months time-frame), based on 35000AUD requirement including a dependent? 

Are they very strict on the funds part?

Please guide! Thanks to all! 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am waiting for my ACS (lodged on 16-Feb-2018)
> 
> ...



Invites by VIC for 261314 are extremely rare
NSW used to invite earlier but now I think even they have stopped inviting except in the high point category ( not verified by me)

in the whole year VIC would not be even sponsoring 10 applicants as far as I can see

Cheers


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Invites by VIC for 261314 are extremely rare
> NSW used to invite earlier but now I think even they have stopped inviting except in the high point category ( not verified by me)
> 
> in the whole year VIC would not be even sponsoring 10 applicants as far as I can see
> ...


Thanks for your revert Newbienz...

Higher points category meaning 80+ excluding SS points?

Does that also mean, if i file EOI in April, my chances of getting invited would be more next year based on my EOI Ageing? Just trying to look at the bright side!


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents. Yet no CO contact.

Now question: is there any requirement of Bank solvency for dependants?

----------
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents. Yet no CO contact.
> 
> Now question: is there any requirement of Bank solvency for dependants?
> 
> ...


The states do ask sometimes for assets certificates before giving sponsorship, but I have not come across any case wherein DIBP may have asked the applicant for the same

Moreover, it’s just 2 months since you have lodged your application.

you have to be patient as average grant time has gone up in recent times to nearly 5-6 months 

Cheers


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The states do ask sometimes for assets certificates before giving sponsorship, but I have not come across any case wherein DIBP may have asked the applicant for the same
> 
> Moreover, it’s just 2 months since you have lodged your application.
> 
> ...


Hello newbienz,

Your prompt reply really assured me..lot of thanks

Thats why I love the forum.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents. Yet no CO contact.
> 
> Now question: is there any requirement of Bank solvency for dependants?
> 
> ...



Direct grants are given now for those who have lodged (28-29/12/2017). I think you have to be more patient.


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is the Bible, which if you follow, you will never go wrong
> 
> Go through the thread and the links given therein, and in all probability, you will not have To ask another question
> 
> Cheers


Woow.. this is great! Thanks for sharing the Bible..

Thanks again for sharing all the details and answering my queries.

ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
Points: 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
Total: 70 points
ACS Application : 20 Dec 2017
ACS Result : 13 Feb 2018
PTE-A : 20 Mar 2018 [75:70:75:71]
EOI (190-VIC): 22 Mar 2018
Pre-Invite (190-VIC): Waiting
ITA (190-VIC): Waiting
Lodge: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Did anyone get approvals (nominations) from VIC? today.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi experts, need advise on chances of getting invite for VIC SS - i am planning to submit EOI with 65+5 for Civil Engineer - 233211.

please advise what are the chances of invitation for my profession? seems very rare invitations from vic in last couple of months.


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Guys
Today i got refusal from Victoria 
Code 233914
Engineering technologist 
Points 70 +5
PTE 10
EXPERIENCE 15 + Years
Application date 12 feb 2018


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Direct grants are given now for those who have lodged (28-29/12/2017). I think you have to be more patient.



Dear Mina2022,

Thanks for ur kind reply.

May I expect upto the month of April???:couch2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Thanks for your revert Newbienz...
> 
> Higher points category meaning 80+ excluding SS points?
> 
> Does that also mean, if i file EOI in April, my chances of getting invited would be more next year based on my EOI Ageing? Just trying to look at the bright side!


80 points without SS I presume should qualify as high

This is what the website says

Stream Two: very highly ranking candidates in eligible occupations

Anyways, as you have already completed the process and paid all the fees for the assessment, you have nothing further to lose

Submit your applications and hope for the best

Maybe you will get lucky

Cheers


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

AyamS said:


> Guys, I applied through the Victoria Website first, then applied EOI after getting their approval.
> 
> once you have the EOI Number, update Victoria and they will update Border Au to give you the invite.
> 
> This is what I did because Victoria did say apply through them before applying through EOI.


Please suggest how to apply on Victoria Website ? So you saying that before filing EOI for Victoria, I would need to apply on Victoria website first ?


----------



## Asian25 (Mar 25, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Invites by VIC for 261314 are extremely rare
> NSW used to invite earlier but now I think even they have stopped inviting except in the high point category ( not verified by me)
> 
> in the whole year VIC would not be even sponsoring 10 applicants as far as I can see
> ...


Hi, Can you please suggest for the probability of getting invite from Victoria for 261312 with 70 points (including SS) ?

Also, please suggest if I need to file for Vic SS from its own site OR from EOI (skillselect) ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asian25 said:


> Hi, Can you please suggest for the probability of getting invite from Victoria for 261312 with 70 points (including SS) ?
> 
> Also, please suggest if I need to file for Vic SS from its own site OR from EOI (skillselect) ?


I don’t predict invites

ICT applicant can apply directly to VIC only if they are either working or have a job offer from VIC or have a PHD 
Else you have to wait for a preinvite through EOI

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Asian25 said:


> Hi, Can you please suggest for the probability of getting invite from Victoria for 261312 with 70 points (including SS) ?
> 
> Also, please suggest if I need to file for Vic SS from its own site OR from EOI (skillselect) ?


It is mostly 70+5 who are getting invited by VIC on 2613* recently.


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi friends I have applied for Victoria EOI on 22 march 2018 with 60points +5 state and I'm registered nurse of Australia so how long have to wait any idea thanks


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

I can see few people getting invite from VIC and NSW for subclass 190 with 60 points from Immitracker site. 










What exactly is happening?going through multiple threads from the forum got to know that only 75+ are getting invites. do we actually get for 60 points?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vamsi89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There have been cases where even 55 pointers have been nominated. Not sure who misinformed you about only 75+ pointers getting state nomination. 

This happens and completely depends on skill requirement in the local job market. It has become more rare recently due to more eligible people with higher points applying.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi I’m new to this forum. I have 70 plus 5 for Vic SS. What are My chances to get invite as I have only 10 pts for pte


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vamsi89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I can see few people getting invite from VIC and NSW for subclass 190 with 60 points from Immitracker site.
> 
> ...


Car mechianics get at with 60 points... and other rare anzscos. However, 2613, 26111 etc wont get with 60... 70+ and 75+ are getting it.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi I’m new to this forum. I have 70 plus 5 for Vic SS. What are My chances to get invite as I have only 10 pts for pte. My eoi is 5 jan 2018 and anzsco 2613 software engineer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Divkasi said:


> Hi I’m new to this forum. I have 70 plus 5 for Vic SS. What are My chances to get invite as I have only 10 pts for pte. My eoi is 5 jan 2018 and anzsco 2613 software engineer


I guess there is a chance with vic or nsw, but when no one can tell.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> vamsi89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



This is what i am trying to say, well i am not bothered about other codes, since.i am.applying for analyst programmer, so even i look for thise who got invites for how many points. I saw at immitracker and filtered with analyst programmer with 60 points. I can see people getting invites.


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

I am awaiting ACS assessment but I am going to end up with 75 (PTE 20 and without SS) in the ICT Business Analyst role. Can anyone which state provides better job opportunities and how long it may take to get a stamped visa? I know no one can estimate exactly but a rough figure would help me prepare myself accordingly. 

Last but least, is there anything we can do to get grant quicker than usual? 

Thanks
Vinay


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

hirenpanchal said:


> Guys
> Today i got refusal from Victoria
> Code 233914
> Engineering technologist
> ...


Sorry to hear this news.
Do you have your relevant experience in civil or mechanical??


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

hirenpanchal said:


> Guys
> Today i got refusal from Victoria
> Code 233914
> Engineering technologist
> ...


Did you submit declaration form, in the declaration form two radio buttons for the job, we need select first one ( we need commit contract job also), who all are getting reject this is one cause I hope?:fish:


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

*VIC invite*

Hi guys,

I have submitted my EOI for VIC today with 70+5

My points breakdown is as follows

Job Code : Analyst programmer
Age:30
Educ - 15
exp - 10
English - 10
Partner-5
SS-5

When can I expect invitation from VIC.

anyone from the group got the invitation from VIC with PTE score 10.

Please advice.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for VIC today with 70+5
> 
> ...


wait for 40 to 50 days they will consider you I hope, I got it pre-invite from VIC in this time period, but my code is 261312.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All, 

I recently received positive skill assessment with 1 year 5 months experience under 261312 developer programmer category. Till now my points are as below:
Age : 30
English(IELTS-band 7) : 10
Qualification (Bachelors) : 15
ACS (+ve assessment with 1 year 5 months) : 0
Total : 55

I am little confused as my points are not yet 60. I am planning to give PTE to score 20 points. so that my total score becomes 65 to be able to be eligible. As of now can I file EOI with just 55 points ? Can I get state sponsorship (5 points) if i file with EOI with 55 points ? 
With that my points will be 60 then i might be eligible to get invitation for immigration .
I am not sure but could you please advice me best thing to do right now ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently received positive skill assessment with 1 year 5 months experience under 261312 developer programmer category. Till now my points are as below:
> Age : 30
> ...


Yes, you can apply with 55 points for 190 subclass. you will get 5 points for it and you will have 60 points. I did the same, but we have to wait a long time to get the pre-invite.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently received positive skill assessment with 1 year 5 months experience under 261312 developer programmer category. Till now my points are as below:
> Age : 30
> ...


Try PTE-20 friend, you can get both NSW and VIC with 70 points ( yes, you can get your partner 5 points for the state.)


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. Submitted eoi in 5th jan 2018 with 75 pts(70+5 SS) anzsco 2613 when can I expect invite


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Can anyone help me and clarify this please:

As per VIC state website, we need to 1st submit online application form for VIC state nomination from their website and if got nominated, EOI on skillselect is required to be submitted and same to be informed to VIC State within 4 months - now for me, I already have EOI with 65+5 for NSW (ANZ Code 233211 Civil Engineer). I want to submit EOI for VIC as well, should i only submit the form on VIC website or I am required to submit another new EOI as well???

Can anyone please clarify and explain me this. Looking forward to your expert opinions and suggestions


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

venkat said:


> Try PTE-20 friend, you can get both NSW and VIC with 70 points ( yes, you can get your partner 5 points for the state.)


Yeah right for applying for subclass 189 I need 60 points so i am planning to give PTE for that. I cannot claim my partners skill so that option to claim 5 point is ruled out in my case. What I am confused right now is if I can apply for 190 with 55 points for different states and if i do so with its 5 extra points can i again apply for 189 visa with total 60 points ? Meanwhile while i will give PTE and update my points. Actually i don't want to waste anymore time as my age point (30) will be over after october 2018 this year. 
So what do you think is best for me right to do ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Yeah right for applying for subclass 189 I need 60 points so i am planning to give PTE for that. I cannot claim my partners skill so that option to claim 5 point is ruled out in my case. What I am confused right now is if I can apply for 190 with 55 points for different states and if i do so with its 5 extra points can i again apply for 189 visa with total 60 points ? Meanwhile while i will give PTE and update my points. Actually i don't want to waste anymore time as my age point (30) will be over after october 2018 this year.
> So what do you think is best for me right to do ?


The 5 points that you get from the states, cannot be used for 189

To submit an application under 189 you need minimum 60 points without SS

But to be frank, to get an invite with just 55 points under 190 or even 60 points under 189 is equivalent to winning a lottery, under present conditions 

You should seriously rethink your options and if it is worthwhile chasing the Australian dream

Cheers


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

techierox said:


> Yeah right for applying for subclass 189 I need 60 points so i am planning to give PTE for that. I cannot claim my partners skill so that option to claim 5 point is ruled out in my case. What I am confused right now is if I can apply for 190 with 55 points for different states and if i do so with its 5 extra points can i again apply for 189 visa with total 60 points ? Meanwhile while i will give PTE and update my points. Actually i don't want to waste anymore time as my age point (30) will be over after october 2018 this year.
> So what do you think is best for me right to do ?


You can apply, but I do not think so you will get with 55 or 65 points, it takes huge time friend, current trend requires at least 70 or 75 points.:target:


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have applied for NSW also ?


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

vamsi89 said:


> Yes, you can apply with 55 points for 190 subclass. you will get 5 points for it and you will have 60 points. I did the same, but we have to wait a long time to get the pre-invite.


 Ok. So after I submit EOI under 190 can i still update my english points or will it push my application back to the last in queue ??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> Can anyone help me and clarify this please:
> 
> As per VIC state website, we need to 1st submit online application form for VIC state nomination from their website and if got nominated, EOI on skillselect is required to be submitted and same to be informed to VIC State within 4 months - now for me, I already have EOI with 65+5 for NSW (ANZ Code 233211 Civil Engineer). I want to submit EOI for VIC as well, should i only submit the form on VIC website or I am required to submit another new EOI as well???
> 
> Can anyone please clarify and explain me this. Looking forward to your expert opinions and suggestions



You have below options since your occupation is non ICT:

1) create EOI for Victoria, fill the nomination form for victoria and mention your EOI. Outcome, once you will get the approval your EOI will be updated with status Invited.

2) Fill the victoria nomination form and wait for final outcome. Once your nomination is approved you can create an EOI for Victoria and send the details to Victoria team they will update the EOI for you with invite ( for this you will have 4 months after approval).


It's on you which route you are going to follow.

Hope this helps.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The 5 points that you get from the states, cannot be used for 189
> 
> To submit an application under 189 you need minimum 60 points without SS
> 
> ...


 ok in that case i will wait until my pte score is 20 . so that my total score becomes 65. And then probably i can file 189 with 65 points . I think 65 could be my best last score in my situation. i know trend is of 70 or 75 points now but 65 is all i can try and vouch for now . What do you suggest ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

techierox said:


> ok in that case i will wait until my pte score is 20 . so that my total score becomes 65. And then probably i can file 189 with 65 points . I don't think 65 could be my best score in my situation. i know trend is of 70 or 75 points now but 65 is all i can try for now . What do you suggest ?


Go for it, may be situation will change after JUL-2018 then you will have a fair chance with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

techierox said:


> ok in that case i will wait until my pte score is 20 . so that my total score becomes 65. And then probably i can file 189 with 65 points . I don't think 65 could be my best score in my situation. i know trend is of 70 or 75 points now but 65 is all i can try for now . What do you suggest ?




No one really knows about the algorithm used by states to choose an aspirant. Of late people were even getting invited by Vic at 55 points. File an EOI right away and lets see what happens. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

SunV said:


> You have below options since your occupation is non ICT:
> 
> 1) create EOI for Victoria, fill the nomination form for victoria and mention your EOI. Outcome, once you will get the approval your EOI will be updated with status Invited.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. So for now I will only proceed with nomination form and EOI i will lodge after getting outcome from VIC.

Can you please also tell is there any requirement of showing finances at this moment for VIC SS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> ok in that case i will wait until my pte score is 20 . so that my total score becomes 65. And then probably i can file 189 with 65 points . I think 65 could be my best last score in my situation. i know trend is of 70 or 75 points now but 65 is all i can try and vouch for now . What do you suggest ?


Getting a PTE score of 20 is not so easy as it is made out to be

Members have given the exam even 10 times to get the elusive 20 points


Whether to proceed or not, is a decision only you can take

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

jay3545 said:


> No one really knows about the algorithm used by states to choose an aspirant. Of late people were even getting invited by Vic at 55 points. File an EOI right away and lets see what happens. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok Thanks for that suggestion. Could you please clarify one more confusion. After filing EOI for 190 subclass with 55 points can I still update my English score if meanwhile I get 20 in pte, as that will make my score 65? Or will that push my application last in the queue ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Ok Thanks for that suggestion. Could you please clarify one more confusion. After filing EOI for 190 subclass with 55 points can I still update my English score if meanwhile I get 20 in pte, as that will make my score 65? Or will that push my application last in the queue ?


Every change in points, resets the date of effect to the current date

But in 190, there is no concept of date of effect, because the states are free to invite anyone they like irrespective of when the application was lodged or the points

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> Thanks mate. So for now I will only proceed with nomination form and EOI i will lodge after getting outcome from VIC.
> 
> Can you please also tell is there any requirement of showing finances at this moment for VIC SS?



For my application I haven't submitted the proof and got the approval. One of my friend was asked for proofs. So better to keep it ready and once asked provide the same.

Assets can be:

1) Cash.
2) Deposit.
3) house/plot.
4) vehicle.
5) shares.
6) Gold.

you can find this info while filling the nomination form.

It is a mandatory requirement by Victoria but proofs are not asked for 95% of the cases.

Best of Luck.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> You have applied for NSW also ?


Yes applied on 23/2/18 but seems difficult to get pre invite with english 10 , so applied for VIC today to try my luck.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello NB,

I have a query, is form 80 and form 1221 are mandatory and is it required to frontload it with Visa application 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

SunV said:


> For my application I haven't submitted the proof and got the approval. One of my friend was asked for proofs. So better to keep it ready and once asked provide the same.
> 
> Assets can be:
> 
> ...


Thanks for info...and now this will be a point of concern for me :jaw: :ballchain: :target::frusty:....i was thinking it might be required at last stage at ITA stage


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> Thanks for info...and now this will be a point of concern for me :jaw: :ballchain: :target::frusty:....i was thinking it might be required at last stage at ITA stage



@Newbienz, Any help for Naqvi here? What's your suggestion on this?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Thanks for info...and now this will be a point of concern for me :jaw: :ballchain: :target::frusty:....i was thinking it might be required at last stage at ITA stage


As SunV already pointed out, the proof of finances may or may not be asked. 
I was not asked to show the proof, however, a few of them have been asked to produce the same. 

So, be honest in answering this field. 
AFAIK, The proofs can be asked by VIC before nominating you or before sending the ITA.


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi i have Also given financial proofs for vic. They asked me 2 weeks before.anyonw having idea when the next round would be ??thanks


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

SunV said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for info...and now this will be a point of concern for me
> ...





vincyf1 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for info...and now this will be a point of concern for me
> ...


 Hi i have Also given financial proofs for vic. They asked me 2 weeks before.anyonw having idea when the next round would be ??thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have a query, is form 80 and form 1221 are mandatory and is it required to frontload it with Visa application
> 
> ...


It is totally voluntary as far as DIBP is concerned 

But the members have realised that in almost all cases, the CO invariably asks the applicants to upload the same if not already done

So it’s an unwritten rule for the members to upload both the forms for all the adult applicants 

Cheers


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Query related to partner points.... Is it possible to claim additional points for partner if partner is not in same field? If yes, then how?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shiv1002 said:


> Query related to partner points.... Is it possible to claim additional points for partner if partner is not in same field? If yes, then how?


Go through this link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

Basically the most important criteria is positive assessment for your spouse in MLTSSL if you are trying for 189 

Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It is totally voluntary as far as DIBP is concerned
> 
> But the members have realised that in almost all cases, the CO invariably asks the applicants to upload the same if not already done
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply. Is it the same rule applies for offshore applicants ?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Could some one share a cv for victoria ss.
I am confused in these terms. 
-HIGHLIGHT YOUR IDEAL JOB PROGRESSION AND STEADY EMPLOYMENT RECORD
-SET THE STAGE FOR YOUR NEXT CAREER MOVE

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> As SunV already pointed out, the proof of finances may or may not be asked.
> I was not asked to show the proof, however, a few of them have been asked to produce the same.
> 
> So, be honest in answering this field.
> AFAIK, The proofs can be asked by VIC before nominating you or before sending the ITA.


Thanks guys for your replies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is it the same rule applies for offshore applicants ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


As is said..all members do it irrespective of onshore or offshore voluntarily 

Even I did it although I was onshore

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naqvih08 said:


> Thanks guys for your replies.




Previously it has never been asked, but recently some reported they were asked for evidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Guys,

Anyone received pre-invite for 190 from any state with 65 (including SS points) since 2017?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Previously it has never been asked, but recently some reported they were asked for evidence
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets see..what happens, I already submitted VIC nomination from VIC website yesterday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naqvih08 said:


> Lets see..what happens, I already submitted VIC nomination from VIC website yesterday. :fingerscrossed:




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, i need one more clarification - I have submitted EOI (DOE 29 Jan 18) WITH 65 for SC 189. I also included 190 with NSW as preferred state. in between if we change from NSW to VIC or vise versa - what is the impact on our application?
For example - if changed from NSW to VIC and then revert to NSW - WHAT WILL BE THE IMPACT?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naqvih08 said:


> Thanks bro, i need one more clarification - I have submitted EOI (DOE 29 Jan 18) WITH 65 for SC 189. I also included 190 with NSW as preferred state. in between if we change from NSW to VIC or vise versa - what is the impact on our application?
> 
> For example - if changed from NSW to VIC and then revert to NSW - WHAT WILL BE THE IMPACT?




In case of NSW as far as i am aware there will be no impact  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Every change in points, resets the date of effect to the current date
> 
> But in 190, there is no concept of date of effect, because the states are free to invite anyone they like irrespective of when the application was lodged or the points
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks for that info.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Getting a PTE score of 20 is not so easy as it is made out to be
> 
> Members have given the exam even 10 times to get the elusive 20 points
> 
> ...


Hmm right. I have not given PTE yet, so atleast I can try for it. 65 is the maximum score I can have under subclass 189 and 70 could be my best score under subclass 190 after I am able to score 20 in PTE-A.
So right now I am planning to submit EOI for NSW and VIC with just 55 points. Meanwhile I need to prepare for PTE to score more and atleast be eligible for 189. 

Is that a good option in my current situation ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

techierox said:


> Hmm right. I have not given PTE yet, so atleast I can try for it. 65 is the maximum score I can have under subclass 189 and 70 could be my best score under subclass 190 after I am able to score 20 in PTE-A.
> 
> So right now I am planning to submit EOI for NSW and VIC with just 55 points. Meanwhile I need to prepare for PTE to score more and atleast be eligible for 189.
> 
> ...




Whats your anzssco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Whats your anzssco?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Developer programmer -261312


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

vamsi89 said:


> Yes, you can apply with 55 points for 190 subclass. you will get 5 points for it and you will have 60 points. I did the same, but we have to wait a long time to get the pre-invite.


Hi Vamsi89,

Could you please provide little info on submitting EOI under 190 ?
1) What all documents are required for submitting EOI 190 ?
2) Is EOI submission common or I have to submit for individual Australian state ? If it is individual filing then which all states are best for my anzsco code 261312- developer programmer ?
3) Does EOI submission also requires resume ?

It would be very helpful if you could help me with above questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

techierox said:


> Developer programmer -261312




Current trend not 55+5 nor 65+5 have much chance of getting an invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Getting a PTE score of 20 is not so easy as it is made out to be
> 
> Members have given the exam even 10 times to get the elusive 20 points
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz,

Could you please provide little info on submitting EOI under 190 ?
1) What all documents are required for submitting EOI 190 ?
2) Is EOI submission common or I have to submit for individual Australian state ? If it is individual filing then which all states are best for my anzsco code 261312- developer programmer ?
3) Does EOI submission also requires resume ?

It would be very helpful if you could help me with above questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Could you please provide little info on submitting EOI under 190 ?
> 1) What all documents are required for submitting EOI 190 ?
> ...


1. No documents are required to submit an EOI.
It’s all data based

2. Most members lodge separate EOIS for 189 and each state they apply for
In your case NSW and VIC are logical choices

3. No resume required at EOI stage

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

techierox said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Documents required later, once lodging a visa for sc189 or once invited by state to apply for state nomination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puru (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello!

I have 70+5 points and applied for NSW & VIC(261313 - Software Engineer)
Age- 30
Education - 15
PTE - 10
Overseas exp - 10
Aus exp- 5
ss - 5

I have been going through this thread and found that only EOI's with PTE -20 are getting invites. In my case as I have local experience, will it help me to get invite soon? 
Has anyone in this forum got similar profile and received invite recently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Puru said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have 70+5 points and applied for NSW & VIC
> Age-30
> Education - 15




All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puru (Apr 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> All the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you,
I just realized that I've posted an incomplete message and just edited it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Puru said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have 70+5 points and applied for NSW & VIC(261313 - Software Engineer)
> Age- 30
> ...




Overall Points are key factor, and you have high points, so you should get an invite soon or later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone I have 70+ 5 for SS my eoi is 5 jan 2018. Anzsco 261313

I heard that Vic stopped inviting software engineers . Can someone please clarify if this is true


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Puru said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have 70+5 points and applied for NSW & VIC(261313 - Software Engineer)
> Age- 30
> ...


As you are already working in VIC, why are you waiting for a pre invite ?
You can submit your application directly to luveinvic website directly and expect a fast tracked reply in 2 weeks

Cheers


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

SunV said:


> Go for it, may be situation will change after JUL-2018 then you will have a fair chance with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190.


Hi All, 

I am planning to submit EOI for NSW and Vic. For NSW my skill is mentioned in their list but for VIC i See they are asking for atleast 3 years work experience. Although i have experience of 5.5 years but after ACS positive assessment i got skilled experience of 1 year 5 months . So which experience is counted in this case my overall experience or which ACS has given ?

Can anyone please help me on this ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Overall for the purpose of invitation as far as I observed. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. No documents are required to submit an EOI.
> It’s all data based
> 
> 2. Most members lodge separate EOIS for 189 and each state they apply for
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Could you please help me with below questions :
1) My total experience is 5.5 years while my ACS positive assessment gave me 1.5 years skilled experience. VIC state has requirement of minimum 3 years work experience. So which experience is counted for that ?
2) I want to claim my partners point. He has given IELTS with 7 band and now for ACS , he started his career with a start up which is closed since last two years. Does ACS consider such company? Does he has a chance of positive skill assessment ?

Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Overall for the purpose of invitation as far as I observed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay thanks in that case I think I will submit my EOI for NSW and VIC for my code 261312. Should is also apply for other states ? any suggestion ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

techierox said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. As far as i am aware for nomination purposes VIC consider overall experience. You can contact them directly to confirm 

2.as long as he able to provide required evidence (SD, references, payslips) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. As far as i am aware for nomination purposes VIC consider overall experience. You can contact them directly to confirm
> 
> 2.as long as he able to provide required evidence (SD, references, payslips)
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Could you please help with below question i encountered while submitting EOI for 190 :
1) My account is created and now i have selected only 190 and not 189. I intend to submit EOi under 189 later when my score is 65. So will I be able to submit EOI again for 189 with same username later on ?
2) In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? How can i select NSW and VIC . Or should I select any ?
3) Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? I think I should respond no to this right ?

My code is 261312 -developer programmer. So please suggest me accordingly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

*Victoria Rejection*

Hi Members,

I am new to this forum even though I am following this forum from last 6 months.

Today I got rejection from Victoria.

Reason: 

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination. 

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

My question is: Why they send Pre-invite at first place if they are rejecting the application for ICT occupation. Very disappointed :frusty:.

Below are my details, Can you please let me know about my chances for 189? What are the other option available ( other than English improvement).


ANZSCO : - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Points: 30(Age), 10(Eng),15(Edu), 10(Exp), 5(Spouse)
EOI (VIC): 10th Jan 2018
ITA (VIC): 5th Mar 2018
Rejection (VIC): 5th Apr 2018


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

In Addition, My CV was prepared by one of the reputed and famous Migration agent from India.

I don't know what went wrong?


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am new to this forum even though I am following this forum from last 6 months.
> 
> ...


 What is your technology as developer programmer ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very good question and really sorry for you. Their practice remains mysterious to me, sending invite and rejecting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry for the bad news, but can you help me on how to get 5 points for spouse?

-----------------------------------------------------------



AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am new to this forum even though I am following this forum from last 6 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am new to this forum even though I am following this forum from last 6 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the valuable input! you have 70 points without SS, but still got rejected. Can you provide more details about your working exp? Such as what skill sets, years.
Have you applied onshore or offshore? Do you have a job offer from Vic?
Apologise if I am asking for too much private information.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am new to this forum even though I am following this forum from last 6 months.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that mate and your frustration is genuine.

Is your wife eligible for 189/190? How many points she has? Have you applied for NSW?

she can claim your 5 points (since she is eligible). what about that option? I know you are using migration agent and he can help you out with this. Is he charging extra for your spouse application?

Don't loose hope.

Regarding your question: chances with 70 points for 189 is very rare for this FY with this 300 invite cycle. May be next FY will give you good news.


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

techierox said:


> What is your technology as developer programmer ?


Java,C++(MATLAB),SQL/PLSQL,SOA.

Certifications: SCJP,SCWCD,OCP,OCA


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> In Addition, My CV was prepared by one of the reputed and famous Migration agent from India.
> 
> I don't know what went wrong?


This is absolutely wrong on their part ,They are inviting and then rejecting without a solid reason.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Shiv1002 said:


> Sorry for the bad news, but can you help me on how to get 5 points for spouse?
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------




You can use the search, there is hundreds posts on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Thanks for the valuable input! you have 70 points without SS, but still got rejected. Can you provide more details about your working exp? Such as what skill sets, years.
> Have you applied onshore or offshore? Do you have a job offer from Vic?
> Apologise if I am asking for too much private information.


Skills: Java,C++(MATLAB),SQL/PLSQL,SOA.

Certifications: SCJP,SCWCD,OCP,OCA

Total Work Experience: 8.5 years with bachelors and Masters degree in Information Technology.

Offshore applicant. No job offer from Victoria.


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

SunV said:


> Sorry to hear that mate and your frustration is genuine.
> 
> Is your wife eligible for 189/190? How many points she has? Have you applied for NSW?
> 
> ...


She has 65 points in total.

I applied for NSW no response till yet.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AryanKapoor said:


> Skills: Java,C++(MATLAB),SQL/PLSQL,SOA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very impressive profile shall i say...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> This is absolutely wrong on their part ,They are inviting and then rejecting without a solid reason.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


There is no scope of arguing with state authorities. 

I am hoping from Canada now.


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Very impressive profile shall i say...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey, but now I feel what is the use of it. only option is i should go for PTE now because of Canada I preferred IELTS. I don't want to waste money on AUS now for another 3-4 months. 

Let's see where our luck take us.

I kept my both foots in different boats on e in AUS and one in Can, one sink-ed other is still floating.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

AryanKapoor said:


> Java,C++(MATLAB),SQL/PLSQL,SOA.
> 
> Certifications: SCJP,SCWCD,OCP,OCA


Hello Friend,

Sorry for hearing bad news friend, I am also waiting for VIC with the same code and Same points.
When you got pre-invite? You applied for approval your own or did you take any help from the agency?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Sorry for hearing bad news friend, I am also waiting for VIC with the same code and Same points.
> When you got pre-invite? You applied for approval your own or did you take any help from the agency?:fingerscrossed:


5-Mar-2018. 

I am taking the help of migration agent. They are also clue less for rejection on my current profile.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

AryanKapoor said:


> 5-Mar-2018.
> 
> I am taking the help of migration agent. They are also clue less for rejection on my current profile.



How many years of experience you have exactly?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Very impressive profile shall i say...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second that. With this profile you should be in top of their list.


I don't know what Victoria is looking for? 

Andrey, what's your opinion that VIC internal occupation ceiling for aryan's ANZSCO is reached ( I know there is no official data for this) but what's your personal experience on this? When I am reading last years posts no one was invited by VIC and NSW after FEB for ICT maybe I am wrong but this is what I am observing now.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> How many years of experience you have exactly?


Read his previous posts you will get all the info you required.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Second that. With this profile you should be in top of their list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nsw, usually, towards April stops sending invites... vic tends to be more stable throughout the year, but vic has introduced new system this year so... not sure how would they go. 

Also VIC has suspended some anzsco on a couple of occasions in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Nsw, usually, towards April stops sending invites... vic tends to be more stable throughout the year, but vic has introduced new system this year so... not sure how would they go.
> 
> Also VIC has suspended some anzsco on a couple of occasions in the past.
> 
> ...


2018: lots of surprises, lots of rumors , lots of uncertainty.

End result, frustration for all below 70 pointers .


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

skilled migration system itself is a money making system now.:hat:


----------



## nadeemabbas04 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi, I have a query that i have been nominated by state and i would like to know that incase nominated occupation is removed form list before visa application then can it impact my visa application???


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nadeemabbas04 said:


> Hi, I have a query that i have been nominated by state and i would like to know that incase nominated occupation is removed form list before visa application then can it impact my visa application???


If you been nominated by state before the removal then you are safe.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nadeemabbas04 (Jan 10, 2018)

thank you for information.


----------



## nadeemabbas04 (Jan 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you been nominated by state before the removal then you are safe.:fingerscrossed:


thank you for information.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All, 

Can anyone please help with below question i encountered while submitting EOI for 190 :
1) My account is created and now i have selected only 190 and not 189. I intend to submit EOi under 189 later when my score is 65. So will I be able to submit EOI again for 189 with same username later on ?
2) In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? How can i select NSW and VIC . Or should I select any ?
3) Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? I think I should respond no to this right ?

My code is 261312 -developer programmer. So please suggest me accordingly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

AryanKapoor said:


> Skills: Java,C++(MATLAB),SQL/PLSQL,SOA.
> 
> Certifications: SCJP,SCWCD,OCP,OCA
> 
> ...


Impressive! There is no reason for them to reject a profile like this. If I have to guess, then:
1. as many ppl mentioned vic has reached a ceiling this FY.
2. in your rejection letter, they mentioned twice about your chances in finding a job in VIC. maybe they have quite a few applicants who has a job offer onshore.

The reason why I ask the skill sets is as an IT professional, I would use terms like IoT, big data, machine learning, blockchain and even AZURE/AWS architect in my CV rather than how many programming languages. This is how the local company put the hiring ads and maybe this is also how the officers matching skill sets against local market.

These are my personal opinions, just guessing around.
But if I were you, I would try again after July when the new ration comes.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

AryanKapoor said:


> 5-Mar-2018.
> 
> I am taking the help of migration agent. They are also clue less for rejection on my current profile.



How many years of experience you have exactly?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey sorry to hear that !!

When did you uploaded your documents after getting ITA on 5th March ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> Impressive! There is no reason for them to reject a profile like this. If I have to guess, then:
> 1. as many ppl mentioned vic has reached a ceiling this FY.
> 2. in your rejection letter, they mentioned twice about your chances in finding a job in VIC. maybe they have quite a few applicants who has a job offer onshore.
> 
> ...



Good suggestions for other members.

If his CV is prepared by migration agent then I think it is taken care by them. Let's wait for his comment.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Good suggestions for other members.
> 
> 
> 
> If his CV is prepared by migration agent then I think it is taken care by them. Let's wait for his comment.




Better to get cv professionally reviewed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> 2018: lots of surprises, lots of rumors , lots of uncertainty.
> 
> 
> 
> End result, frustration for all below 70 pointers .




Hopefully it will be better in a coming new FY! Lets hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> skilled migration system itself is a money making system now.:hat:




Then they would invite as many as they can. Which they dont. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> Good suggestions for other members.
> 
> If his CV is prepared by migration agent then I think it is taken care by them. Let's wait for his comment.


Well, I heard victoria is very strict with the cv, it has to match the working exp he claimed, it needs to explain the time gaps between job changes, it has to show that he is adaptive to different roles (broad skill sets).

But how do they know what kind of skill sets a programmer has? it's from cv! 

Java, C++, Sql normally come from a ba graduate's CV (who didn't do very well in the uni). A non-technicial background *cv expert* will also write the same thing. 
I knew because I have been participating a few interviews for my company, also helped revising other people's CV to get a job in vic market. 

My advise on cv is: nobody knows you and your own industry more than yourself! draft the cv yourself, get it revised by cv experts. put your own knowledge into the cv to tell a story that is your own. a beautiful template from experts is nothing but a decoration.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Guys,

today i have received email from skill select as below
Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

when i check my EOI account under contacts i could see as attached.

but my agent told that it was released due to technical problem.

is it really not an invite?

How the real invitation looks like and how to find if it is real one or not.

thanks in advance.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> today i have received email from skill select as below
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> ...


The invitation looks real. what is your point?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> today i have received email from skill select as below
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> ...


It is real one only. Proceed for nomination.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

venkat said:


> It is real one only. Proceed for nomination.


Venkat,

For your invitation also you have received email from skill select only like mine or received any other email from other mail id mentioning that you have been invited?
I wonder why my agent is saying its due to technical issues.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> The invitation looks real. what is your point?


My points breakdown is as follows

Job Code : Analyst programmer
Age:30
Educ - 15
exp - 10
English - 10
Partner-5
SS-5


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

santosh.parmi said:


> My points breakdown is as follows
> 
> Job Code : Analyst programmer
> Age:30
> ...


with 70+5(state sponsorship) points, i think the invite is legit.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> My points breakdown is as follows
> 
> Job Code : Analyst programmer
> Age:30
> ...


Congrats. Its a real ITA. download that PDF you will see the invitation details.

Apply for nomination now.


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> 5-Mar-2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking the help of migration agent. They are also clue less for rejection on my current profile.




Services of migration agents are useless. First you f all they can not do any miracle. Entire Australia immigration scenario is quiet difficult these days. Agents are only knowing the things which are available on Australian immigration website and portal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> santosh.parmi said:
> 
> 
> > My points breakdown is as follows
> ...


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone I have applied to nsw and Vic on 5th jan below are my points 

Job Code : Software engineer Age:30 Educ - 15 exp - 10 English - 10 Partner-5 SS-5

What are my chances of getting Victoria SS and nsw as I don’t have 20 in pte


----------



## omeniho (Jan 30, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am new to this forum even though I am following this forum from last 6 months.
> 
> ...


Sorry for this surprise rejection, its really painful.

What amount was your total financial declaration including all assets?

Did you upload any document to support for declaration claims.

How many are your dependents?

Do you have any family or friends living in Australia?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MirandaLi said:


> Well, I heard victoria is very strict with the cv, it has to match the working exp he claimed, it needs to explain the time gaps between job changes, it has to show that he is adaptive to different roles (broad skill sets).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They might have business rep or a recruiter consulting them on skills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. As far as i am aware for nomination purposes VIC consider overall experience. You can contact them directly to confirm
> 
> 2.as long as he able to provide required evidence (SD, references, payslips)
> 
> ...


Hi All, 

Can anyone please help with below question i encountered while submitting EOI for 190 :
1) My account is created and now i have selected only 190 and not 189. I intend to submit EOi under 189 later when my score is 65. So will I be able to submit EOI again for 189 with same username later on ?
2) In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? How can i select NSW and VIC . Or should I select any ?
3) Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? I think I should respond no to this right ?

My code is 261312 -developer programmer. So please suggest me accordingly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1.yes
2. I observe most tend to be focused and better to have 2 eois or 3 for vic, nsw and sc189.
3. Thats your call.
4. Nsw and vic are most likely the only currently inviting 2613 group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 1.yes
> 2. I observe most tend to be focused and better to have 2 eois or 3 for vic, nsw and sc189.
> 3. Thats your call.
> 4. Nsw and vic are most likely the only currently inviting 2613 group
> ...


 Thanks a lot for your reply and suggestion


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

techierox said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply and suggestion




All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone I have applied to nsw and Vic on 5th jan below are my points 
Job Code : Software engineer Age:30 Educ - 15 exp - 10 English - 10 Partner-5 SS-5
What are my chances of getting Victoria SS and nsw as I don’t have 20 in pte


Please provide valuable inputs


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone I have applied to nsw and Vic on 5th jan below are my points
> Job Code : Software engineer Age:30 Educ - 15 exp - 10 English - 10 Partner-5 SS-5
> What are my chances of getting Victoria SS and nsw as I don’t have 20 in pte
> 
> ...




70+5 right? I would say you have good chance, when is unclear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Is it possible to claim 5 points for the partner without doing English test? Sorry for asking this but I am confused on this. My wife has 3.5 years of experience as a pre-primary teacher and I am a Systems Analyst so our field is different.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Shiv1002 said:


> Is it possible to claim 5 points for the partner without doing English test? Sorry for asking this but I am confused on this. My wife has 3.5 years of experience as a pre-primary teacher and I am a Systems Analyst so our field is different.
> 
> any help is appreciated.


For claiming partners 5 points both should have same occupation code. And english test is very much required.

In your case you are systems analyst and ur patner as teacher so you are not eligible. Please also note ACS for both is also required.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

SunV said:


> Congrats. Its a real ITA. download that PDF you will see the invitation details.
> 
> Apply for nomination now.


Thank you!
but still my agent is saying it is released due to technical issues and asked me to ignore the invite.

should we get any email other than from skill select intimating I have been invited like so?

any email id to whom i can address this and take confirmation to proceed further?

My DOE : 03/04/2018
Invitation Date : 05/04/2018

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vikrantandotra said:


> For claiming partners 5 points both should have same occupation code. And english test is very much required.
> 
> In your case you are systems analyst and ur patner as teacher so you are not eligible. Please also note ACS for both is also required.




Occupation code can different , but both should in demand list (sol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

She must have English to be of a certain level. It is required 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> Thank you!
> but still my agent is saying it is released due to technical issues and asked me to ignore the invite.
> 
> should we get any email other than from skill select intimating I have been invited like so?
> ...



He is fooling you definitely, take PDF for your reference and fill the nomination form , you can also call victoria to confirm this (but not sure if you will get any reply without reference number).

I also got VIC ITA in 5 days. so it's possible to get ITA in 2 days.

content of PDF for your reference.

06 Feb 2018
Dear ******
You have been contacted by a Department of Economic Development, Jobs representative
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.

Your EOI details are:
EOI ID: *******
Submitted date: 31 Jan 2018
Full Name: ******
DOB: *******

Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by Department of Economic Development, Jobs as they are interested in
contacting you.
Department of Economic Development, Jobs
Skilled and Business Migration
03 9651 9756
GPO 4509
Melbourne
VIC
3000
[email protected]
Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination
The Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program invites you to lodge a visa nomination application with our office.
Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination via our website within 14 days of receiving this invitation.
Note that you must be able to demonstrate in the visa nomination application that you still meet the claims that were in
your Expression of Interest at the time of invitation.
The 14 day validity period cannot be extended.
Please contact our office if you have any enquires.
Kind regards,
The Skilled and Business Migration Program
Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources
www.liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]
Please note: If you are offered sponsorship by this State or Territory for a Skilled Australian Sponsored visa,
Skilled Regional Provisional visa, Business Innovation and Investment visa or a Business Talent visa you can apply
for this visa from SkillSelect.


You have only 14 days to do all this and please concentrate on your CV content.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

SunV said:


> He is fooling you definitely, take PDF for your reference and fill the nomination form , you can also call victoria to confirm this (but not sure if you will get any reply without reference number).
> 
> I also got VIC ITA in 5 days. so it's possible to get ITA in 2 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate.. I will apply ASAP.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> Thanks a lot mate.. I will apply ASAP.


Have you got the PDF and verified it?


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents. Yet no CO contact.:ranger:

Can anyone please tell me when I will get my VISA???:help::blah::ranger:

----------
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents. Yet no CO contact.:ranger:
> 
> Can anyone please tell me when I will get my VISA???:help::blah::ranger:
> 
> ...


Based on the trends, You can expect within the next two weeks.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

SunV said:


> Have you got the PDF and verified it?


Yes verified.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents. Yet no CO contact.:ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Official wait is around 12 months. 

Average is about 6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi members,

Did anyone receive 190 invite for anzsco code 261313-Software engineer 

My eoi is 5-jan-18 with 75 points


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

Would like to confirm if any house in which my name is added as owner along with my parents names, can be considered for showing financial proof when asked by the states like VIC?

I will also have some funds to show in my account say 10 lacs INR instead of 17.5Lacs (35k AUD) for me and my wife.

Also, how can we show financial proof if we have some jewellery as asset?

Plz suggest..

Thanks!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Would like to confirm if any house in which my name is added as owner along with my parents names, can be considered for showing financial proof when asked by the states like VIC?
> 
> ...


No financial proofs are required upfront. but its good you are ready for worst case scenario.

once documents asked, you can evaluate your property and divide the amount between named owners ( have a chat with lawyer to get it done).

for jewelry ask jewelers to get the quote for it on their letter head and then notarize it as a proof.

for car and all you can show bills or registration cards with current market value evaluation quote.


*Again I am saying it is not required upfront , so prepare these documents once asked by CO/States but make sure you are meeting the eligibility criteria.*


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone!
> ...


Thanks SunV!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Would like to confirm if any house in which my name is added as owner along with my parents names, can be considered for showing financial proof when asked by the states like VIC?
> 
> ...


Don't try for Victoria, try NSW because they are so many rejections are there in VIC.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

venkat said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone!
> ...


My ANZSCO is not what NSW is inviting for


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Don't try for Victoria, try NSW because they are so many rejections are there in VIC.




Every one has a right to apply anywhere so restrain yourself for suggesting this.

Take your own case, VIC is the one who sent you the ITA not NSW. Now its your own CV which will decide where you stay in the competition. Best of luck buddy with your invite for Victoria.

It's easy to get invite from victoria only thing needs to be considered is your skills/CV is best as compared to other candidates.

Hope you don't feel offended with this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Don't try for Victoria, try NSW because they are so many rejections are there in VIC.




Now rejections reported from nsw too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> Every one has a right to apply anywhere so restrain yourself for suggesting this.
> 
> Take your own case, VIC is the one who sent you the ITA not NSW. Now its your own CV which will decide where you stay in the competition. Best of luck buddy with your invite for Victoria.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy,

I know I might sound like a total noob but I should rather ask than assume. I submitted my EOI in march 2018 and checked the check box for both 189 and 190. I also selected VIC and NSW as the states that I am seeking sponsorship from. Is there anything else I need to do to get a state nomination or do the states pick up profiles from skillselect itself?

Thanks,
Dipin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dipin3749 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I know I might sound like a total noob but I should rather ask than assume. I submitted my EOI in march 2018 and checked the check box for both 189 and 190. I also selected VIC and NSW as the states that I am seeking sponsorship from. Is there anything else I need to do to get a state nomination or do the states pick up profiles from skillselect itself?
> 
> ...


The only thing that you can do to increase your chances is to lodge 3 separate EOIs
1 each for 189, NSW and VIC

If you get a preinvite from any of the 2 states, suspend the EOI in the other state so that you can truthfully answer that you have not applied to any other state for SS

Other then that, you can just pray that your EOI catches the attention of the state selectors 

Cheers


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. On the EOI that I submitted for 2611111 ICT Business analyst, I have 70 pts for 189 and 75 for 190. Do you think I could get an invitation is the next couple of months?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

dipin3749 said:


> Thanks for the reply. On the EOI that I submitted for 2611111 ICT Business analyst, I have 70 pts for 189 and 75 for 190. Do you think I could get an invitation is the next couple of months?



If you can,

Ask yourself first that will it matters if you get 190 invite before 189 on same EOI .

If answer is yes, then remove 190 from that EOI and create two separate EOI for NSW and VIC.+ve your DOE is safe for 189, -ve you will get new DOE for SS/190.

If answer is no then 2 options, 

A) Keep this EOI as it is and select your preferred state (either VIC or NSW) in that EOI, It will change your date of submission not DOE. In parallel you can create seperate EOI for other state.

B) Keep this EOI as it is and select preferred state as ANY in 190 from that again DOE will not change and in parallel create individual EOI for VIC and NSW.


Hope I have not confused you.

basically this is what Newbienz explained you in simple terms and I tried to explain you the process which best suits you.


With 70 points you have very rare chance for 189 invite in this FY because of 300 invite rounds.


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> If you can,
> 
> Ask yourself first that will it matters if you get 190 invite before 189 on same EOI .
> 
> ...


Thanks. I went with the option A. I updated my existing EOI with 189 and Vic(which is my first choice for SS) and a new EOI for NSW today. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dipin3749 said:


> Thanks. I went with the option A. I updated my existing EOI with 189 and Vic(which is my first choice for SS) and a new EOI for NSW today. Fingers crossed!!




Hopefully you will hear soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi guys what about Registration nurse hope with 60+5ss applied EOI 10 march 2018.thanks


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I applied for VICTORIA sponsorship on 27th March after getting the pre-invite.

Yesterday, I cleared the Microsoft Azure 70-533 certification which has some weightage in industry . How can I provide this information to Victoria before they arrive at conclusion for my application?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi,

Is my Provident Fund a valid statement of my financial proof along with my bank balance if VIC asks for it? 

Will my bank balance and the PF account balance be together considered for financial proof adding up to 35kAUD VIC requirement, if required, as it's a government provided statement?

Thanks for your suggestions as always !!


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> Now rejections reported from nsw too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


anyidea what scenario they have rejected?? Any recent case? job code??


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Guys,

I got pre-invite from Victoria last Friday i.e. 6th April 2018. I am also expecting an 189 invite in the next round which is 99% sure (unless any unprecedented changes occur).
I am under a confusion, Can I go ahead and submit my documents to Victoria in the meantime while waiting for 189 ITA?
If yes then can I withdraw my submitted Victoria application if I get an 189 ITA?
Also, is there any chance that my 189 ITA becoming void if Victoria approves my nomination within 2weeks i.e. before next round of 189 invitation.

Below is my profile
261312
189 - 75 points DOE 15th March 2018
190(VIC) - 80(75+5) DOE 15th March 2018.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for VICTORIA sponsorship on 27th March after getting the pre-invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhijeet,

70-533 is a certification for Azure Solution Architect concentrating on Infra part. Just curious to know how will you use it for Software Engineer resume? Wouldn't 70-532 been better as it is geared towards Developers (Software Engineers)?

I am asking as I am a AWS Certified Solution Architect - Professional and was not sure if it could be used for Software Engineer.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your CV can have skills ranging across multiple domains. However, it should also reflect the roles and responsibilities are relevant to the ANZSCO under which you are applying for visa. It’s totally OK to have a range of skills.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

SacS said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got pre-invite from Victoria last Friday i.e. 6th April 2018. I am also expecting an 189 invite in the next round which is 99% sure (unless any unprecedented changes occur).
> I am under a confusion, Can I go ahead and submit my documents to Victoria in the meantime while waiting for 189 ITA?
> ...




You can apply for VIC Nomination while you wait for your 189. If you get your 189 invite next week, just send an email to VIC for withdrawal of your nomination application and suspend your 190 EOI. 

If you have used a single EOI for both 189 and 190, then it’s a little bit tricky. Although it’s rare that VIC will approve your EOI in 1-2 week, it does happen for some. If VIC approves, then you will receive an Invite for 190 Visa and you will not be able to receive 189 Visa invite on the same EOI.

It’s your decision to make here. If you are confident of getting 189 soon, then there is no need to apply for VIC Nomination.


----------



## hemav (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi,

I got my invite today from victoria. For people waiting for your invites, below is the info:

Code: Software Engineer
EOI(Vic - 190) application date in skill select: 26 Jan 2018
Vic website application: 19 Feb 2018
Invite received: Today 9 apr 2018
Points 70(including SS Vic)


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

hemav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite today from victoria. For people waiting for your invites, below is the info:
> 
> ...



Congratulation bro. Apply, immediately.


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

hemav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite today from victoria. For people waiting for your invites, below is the info:
> 
> ...


congrats Hema. Why you applied on VIC website? Are you onshore applicant?


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

hemav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite today from victoria. For people waiting for your invites, below is the info:
> 
> ...


Congratulation Hemav..
Can you please tell if you are an offshore employee.. as I am in the same boat as yours.. applied in JAN but still waiting for pre invite..


----------



## hemav (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes, I am in Melbourne working with a 457 visa.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

hemav said:


> Yes, I am in Melbourne working with a 457 visa.


Ohhh..okay.You worked in Melbourne.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

hi guys...i applied for vic nomination thru their website as per the requirement. How long usually they take to reply for acceptance of application?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

santosh.parmi said:


> Venkat,
> 
> For your invitation also you have received email from skill select only like mine or received any other email from other mail id mentioning that you have been invited?
> I wonder why my agent is saying its due to technical issues.


Sorry for the delay to replay you, actually MARA agents don't know much I hope, Don't give them your resume (CV) preparation for the nomination, you prepare yourself, It is actual one please proceed for ITA.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> hi guys...i applied for vic nomination thru their website as per the requirement. How long usually they take to reply for acceptance of application?


Non-ICT approval are quicker than ICT approvals, hope you will get your within 3-4 weeks (In many cases people are getting in 1 week ). Otherwise wait for 12 weeks which is actual waiting time.

Best of luck.


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

*VIC nomination*

Hi All,

Need help friends. Below is my score guys. By when I can expect pre invite from VIC/ NSW ?

Age : 30 till end of this month.
Edu : 15
Exp : 15
pte: 10
SS: 5 ; if invited
Do I have any fair chance to get pre invite in 20 days ? secondly what if my age crossed after pre invite ? will i get invite or not ?

Best Regards,
Lokesh


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

lokeshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help friends. Below is my score guys. By when I can expect pre invite from VIC/ NSW ?
> 
> ...



ANZSCO and DOE?


----------



## swaanurag (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi SunV,

Did you apply in liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au for 190 Vic? When I applied I received for ICT it is not required, rules have changed. I should only apply EOI.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

swaanurag said:


> Hi SunV,
> 
> Did you apply in liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au for 190 Vic? When I applied I received for ICT it is not required, rules have changed. I should only apply EOI.


For ICT Applicant, there is an additional step in the process. first applicant needs to file an EOI for 190 and then wait for an Invite from Victoria. Once applicant receives Invite then they can proceed to file nomination with relevant documents on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au . Then Victoria will review the documents in 12 weeks then they will either approve or reject the nomination. If approved then applicant file visa for PR.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

swaanurag said:


> Hi SunV,
> 
> Did you apply in liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au for 190 Vic? When I applied I received for ICT it is not required, rules have changed. I should only apply EOI.


Two options for ICT,

1) if you have Phd or job offer from victoria then you can directly apply to their website.

2) else, create EOI select preferred state as Victoria/Any ( in case of any it is visible to all states) and wait for their ITA(Invitation to Apply)/Pre-invite. once you get the same then apply your nomination on their website.

In my case I was eligible for option 2 and got ITA within 6 days and final invite within 3 weeks (3 EOI's one for 189 , one for VIC and one for NSW). Now, all other EOI are withdrawn.


Hope this helps.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> For ICT Applicant, there is an additional step in the process. first applicant needs to file an EOI for 190 and then wait for an Invite from Victoria. Once applicant receives Invite then they can proceed to file nomination with relevant documents on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au . Then Victoria will review the documents in 12 weeks then they will either approve or reject the nomination. If approved then applicant file visa for PR.



Partially correct mitsi or I say your statement is correct for 75% of cases .


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Please see my timelines below and suggest if there is anything wrong or technical glitch in my skill select account.

Created EOI 190 Vic on 20-March-2018
Received correspondence notification in skill select as below:
"Invitation to Apply for Victoria State Nomination" and "Invitation Received to apply for a visa" on the same day i.e. 6-Apr-2018

So, below is how my Correspondence tab in skill select looks now.

1st Row - "Invitations" "06/04/2018" "Invitation Received to apply for a visa"
2nd Row - "Contacts" "06/04/2018" "Invitation to Apply for Victoria State Nomination"
3rd Row - "DIBP Correspondence" "20/03/2018" "Your EOI has been submitted"

EOI Home Page tab shows "Apply Visa" button and EOI Status on the top right corner shows "INVITED".

Now my question is it is possible to receive invitation to apply for visa without applying for Vic State Nomination? 
Can I go ahead and click on "Apply Visa" and start filling the application on immi account and submit?
Has this happened before also and people have got visa without any issue?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please see my timelines below and suggest if there is anything wrong or technical glitch in my skill select account.
> 
> ...


SO you are saying that you never filled the form for VIC nomination (on live in victoria website)?

if yes, then its strange and you are very lucky that without filling the nomination form you got invite.

What's your ANZSCO and points?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

SunV said:


> SO you are saying that you never filled the form for VIC nomination (on live in victoria website)?
> 
> if yes, then its strange and you are very lucky that without filling the nomination form you got invite.
> 
> What's your ANZSCO and points?


Yes, I did nothing on Vic website, I don't even know anything about it. I only created EOI.

I don't know whether I am lucky or not but need genuine answer to my query, I don't want to mess up anything at this stage.

Code is 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 70+5 (SS) points with PTE 20.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sabhishek982 said:


> Yes, I did nothing on Vic website, I don't even know anything about it. I only created EOI.
> 
> I don't know whether I am lucky or not but need genuine answer to my query, I don't want to mess up anything at this stage.
> 
> Code is 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 70+5 (SS) points with PTE 20.


My suggestion is:

Call victoria team at below number and ask the same question with your EOI details.
03 9651 9756

In parallel, write a mail to them at below mail id with all details, if they say its a genuine invite then go for it and keep the copy of mail if asked by CO at later stage.
[email protected]

since you got ITA on 06 APR technically you have 14 days to apply for nomination, but in your case you already got invite don't know how? send reminder to them every alternate day and on 14th day apply for your nomination on their website.

I have never read this scenario in this forum. Best bet is to clarify with Victoria team since your occupation is ICT. 

This is only my personal suggestion to you but there is nothing wrong in asking.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

SunV said:


> Partially correct mitsi or I say your statement is correct for 75% of cases .


Yes right... I forgot to mention the job offer or PHD scenario... Thanks


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

SunV said:


> My suggestion is:
> 
> Call victoria team at below number and ask the same question with your EOI details.
> 03 9651 9756
> ...


Thanks so much!

I will write them an email today and call tomorrow to get confirmation.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I will write them an email today and call tomorrow to get confirmation.


OMG, seems the whole immigration system is messed up. Looks like someone's application is patched to another person. 
This error is worrying, it would be a level 1 alert if in my company's software process. The developer could get fired for this big logic error.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I will write them an email today and call tomorrow to get confirmation.


Don't forget to post your outcome, so it will benefit others with same scenario.

Best of luck for your process. Hope this is genuine invite not a system glitch.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> OMG, seems the whole immigration system is messed up. Looks like someone's application is patched to another person.
> This error is worrying, it would be a level 1 alert if in my company's software process. The developer could get fired for this big logic error.


I believe they liked my EOI so much that they invited me directly without the need of nomination


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

SunV said:


> Don't forget to post your outcome, so it will benefit others with same scenario.
> 
> Best of luck for your process. Hope this is genuine invite not a system glitch.


Sure, but I am nervous!


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

sabhishek982 said:


> I believe they liked my EOI so much that they invited me directly without the need of nomination


Hahahahaha, you do have a impressive profile to be honest. The nomination should come to you sooner or later.
They should directly grant you a visa, for compensate their errors.
Best of luck!


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

MirandaLi said:


> Hahahahaha, you do have a impressive profile to be honest. The nomination should come to you sooner or later.
> They should directly grant you a visa, for compensate their errors.
> Best of luck!


I have 11.5 years of experience, has this played nay role here? They may be desperate to have in Victoria asap without wasting their and my time in filling up the nomination application


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Guys!
I mistakenly started Victoria application on its site before I got a Pre-invite. I got his email from their side. What action should I take at this point. Following is the email that I have received. 
You have one or more incomplete applications for Victorian Government skilled visa nomination saved at www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au that will expire in five days.

In order to manage our system's capacity, we remove any incomplete applications that have been there for more than 30 days. Any applications you have started in the last 30 days will still be available on our system.

To complete and submit an application:

1. Go to www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au
2. Login with your username and password
3. Once you have logged in you will see a list of your incomplete applications
4. Click the 'Incomplete - Complete Now' link for the relevant application
5. Complete and submit the application.

If you do not wish to complete an application that is due to expire please ignore this message and the application will be removed from our system.

The LiveInVictoria Web Team.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

khurrammhd said:


> Guys!
> I mistakenly started Victoria application on its site before I got a Pre-invite. I got his email from their side. What action should I take at this point. Following is the email that I have received.
> You have one or more incomplete applications for Victorian Government skilled visa nomination saved at www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au that will expire in five days.
> 
> ...


Have you received the ITA from VIC?

If yes, then complete the application with your EOI details and submit it.

If not, then remove it or let it be removed automatically (Don't click on submit, you may not be able to do it for another 6 months once decision is made on your application).


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All, 

I have submitted EOI for NSW. How can i submit EOI for VIC with same EOI Id ? I am not able to see option to submit another EOI on same ID ? 

Please advice.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

You need to submit a separate EOI for NSW.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Got rejection from VIC today with generic mail however got approval from NSW.. thank everyone


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi what’s your eoi and points you applied for Vic


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Got rejection from VICTORIA.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

venkat said:


> Got rejection from VICTORIA.


Sorry for the news mate. What’s the reason for rejection.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Congrats Mitsi and sorry for you Venkat.


Only reason for rejection i can guess is your NSW EOI in system.

I sound rude but this proves that VIC have access to other EOI in skill select. Once you try to cheat them by telling that you only applied for VIC not for NSW or any other state then you are in trouble.

Members please beware of this, if you got ITA from victoria and you are interested in Victoria please suspend your all 190 EOI's or be truthful with victoria that you applied for other states (Be ready for commitment mail).


Once again Mitsi congrats for NSW invite. Venkat wait for your 189 you will get it soon best of luck.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Congrats Mitsi and sorry for you Venkat.
> 
> 
> Only reason for rejection i can guess is your NSW EOI in system.
> ...


yeah, bro, you got NSW, is it?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

SunV said:


> Congrats Mitsi and sorry for you Venkat.
> 
> 
> Only reason for rejection i can guess is your NSW EOI in system.
> ...


Thanks 

I got both the mails within 5 minutes gap... This means they do have system to track it but they also ask for commitment letter to people who have applied to other states and declare.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitsi said:


> Thanks
> 
> I got both the mails within 5 minutes gap... This means they do have system to track it but they also ask for commitment letter to people who have applied to other states and declare.


No bro, I don't think so, the only issue is PTE-10, if you PTE-20 they will not check whether you applied NSW or other states, they will give you straightforward. I hope


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> yeah, bro, you got NSW, is it?



No mate, I got it from my fav VIC. but before applying for VIC I suspended my NSW application and answered NO to " have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory ?.

Many time I tried to pass this information to other members few followed it few ignored it.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> No mate, I got it from my fav VIC. but before applying for VIC I suspended my NSW application and answered NO to " have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory ?.
> 
> Many time I tried to pass this information to other members few followed it few ignored it.


Is it?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Thanks
> 
> I got both the mails within 5 minutes gap... This means they do have system to track it but they also ask for commitment letter to people who have applied to other states and declare.


Exactly, good thing is NSW don't ask for this info otherwise you were in a big trouble. Anyways we should only care about final outcome which in your case is +ve so enjoy this moment. 

Happy for you.

Cheers.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Is it?


didn't get your question but for your satisfaction here is my reply from Victoria:

"Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful.


We have assessed that your experience and qualifications are currently in demand in Victoria, Australia. You have also assessed yourself as meeting the requirements of the Department of Home Affairs 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme."


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Mitsi said:


> Got rejection from VIC today with generic mail however got approval from NSW.. thank everyone


Congratulations, when did you apply your EOI?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Got rejection from VIC today with generic mail however got approval from NSW.. thank everyone


When you applied? Points? Code? 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> didn't get your question but for your satisfaction here is my reply from Victoria:
> 
> "Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful.
> 
> ...


What is ur ANZSCO code?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> What is ur ANZSCO code?


Check my signature.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

I have applied through vic website for state nomination on 3 Apr 17 and yet to receive any confirmation email from them..can anyone guide me for a way forward?


----------



## Oren29 (Mar 18, 2018)

rasinghb said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> 
> 70-533 is a certification for Azure Solution Architect concentrating on Infra part. Just curious to know how will you use it for Software Engineer resume? Wouldn't 70-532 been better as it is geared towards Developers (Software Engineers)?
> 
> I am asking as I am a AWS Certified Solution Architect - Professional and was not sure if it could be used for Software Engineer.



To get points for a certification, does it need to be assessed by ACS or the certification on its own is enough to get points for qualifications under "An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation."


Thanks


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All, 

I have submitted EOI for NSW. How can i submit EOI for VIC with same EOI Id ? 

Today when I tried to submit an EOI with with same email ID i was not able to do that and got some system error saying"An unexpected error has occurred" . I am not sure why I am facing this error. Please help on how to proceed further .

Please advice.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW. How can i submit EOI for VIC with same EOI Id ?
> 
> ...


You cannot do that in same EOI. What everyone does is, create separate EOIs for specific state.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

What are my chances with 75 (70+5) points for 190 - Vic or NSW?


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi,

I need to initiate my ACS for Australia PR. 
I have total of 65 points including my PTE score. I am an Automation tester.

Can anyone please help on below-
1.Should I apply for software engineer or software tester.
2. Should I need to submit roles and responsibilities HR letter / notarised doc. from all my last 3 companies or only current company.
3. Is there a sample template available for roles and responsibilities for software tester or engineer.

Thanks in advance. Please help. Need to start as early.

Anubhav Sharma


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> I have applied through vic website for state nomination on 3 Apr 17 and yet to receive any confirmation email from them..can anyone guide me for a way forward?


can any one suggest?:clock::faint:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

naqvih08 said:


> I have applied through vic website for state nomination on 3 Apr 17 and yet to receive any confirmation email from them..can anyone guide me for a way forward?


Victoria is waste, they will not give approval, only they ready to give pre-invite, waste of our time.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

For civil engineer there is chance


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

you might get a direct invitation,


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

josygeorge000 said:


> For civil engineer there is chance


Who knows bro, yesterday, all ppl got rejection who applied March... I also got the rejection, we cannot say anything about VIC approval. If you got NSW pre-invite 200% you will get approval.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

venkat said:


> Who knows bro, yesterday, all ppl got rejection who applied March... I also got the rejection, we cannot say anything about VIC approval. If you got NSW pre-invite 200% you will get approval.


There is hell difference between Victoria and NSW 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> There is hell difference between Victoria and NSW
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Yes, friend, There is a lot of difference, after rejection VIC will not give the proper reason why they rejecting simple general mail, stupid VIC.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I will write them an email today and call tomorrow to get confirmation.


Can you share your Points Breakdown?


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

*Vic cv*

Hi friends,

Can I use my roles which i had mentioned in ACS for Victoria CV ITA nomination.

have any one did the same in past and processed?

will it be strong to convince them or should i mention all technology details in the resume

please advice

TIA


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can I use my roles which i had mentioned in ACS for Victoria CV ITA nomination.
> 
> ...



I used the same (not changed even a single word) and got the approval. I also mentioned the technologies in table format.

Hope this helps.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

SunV said:


> I used the same (not changed even a single word) and got the approval. I also mentioned the technologies in table format.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot mate. very helpful advice.


----------



## Oren29 (Mar 18, 2018)

Oren29 said:


> To get points for a certification, does it need to be assessed by ACS or the certification on its own is enough to get points for qualifications under "An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation."
> 
> 
> Thanks


Any pointers guys?


Thanks


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Oren29 said:


> Any pointers guys?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Please note the below Points.
* All degrees, diploma & experience acquired outside Australia needs to be assessed by relevant authority (probably ACS in your case).

1. Only 2 Certifications are valid MCSE (not MCSA) & CCNP (not CCNA) for ACS.
2. If you have any one of the above certification it will be considered equivalent to AQF Diploma with a Major in computing.
3. Since it is equivalent to Diploma Not degree some years (min 2 yr max 4 yr )from your experience will be deducted.
4. If you already have a Bachelor's degree comparable to an
AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing the above certification is of no importance because only Highest degree will be considered.

if you have any further questions share more details about your degree / diploma experience.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All, 

As i have gone through multiple post i see people are getting rejected for ICT profession from VIC and NSW with even 75 points. I am already disheartened with my total score which is 55. However i applied for NSW and planning to do it for VIC. Do i even stand a small chance with this score ? 

Please suggest.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As i have gone through multiple post i see people are getting rejected for ICT profession from VIC and NSW with even 75 points. I am already disheartened with my total score which is 55. However i applied for NSW and planning to do it for VIC. Do i even stand a small chance with this score ?
> 
> Please suggest.


For now, You don't even hold a chance for getting an ITA/Pre-Invite with 55+5 SS. Approval and Rejection is after that.

Bitter truth.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

SunV said:


> For now, You don't even hold a chance for getting an ITA/Pre-Invite with 55+5 SS. Approval and Rejection is after that.
> 
> Bitter truth.


 :'(


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

techierox said:


> :'(


 looks like dreams are crushed


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

techierox said:


> looks like dreams are crushed


Think about those who have 65 (specially 2613* and 26111*) for 189 , their dreams are crushed after Nov-2017 by DIBP at least for this FY.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

What is your points breakdown. Find any scope of improvement, English scores, partner points etc?


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Just for information, does a rejection imply that I cannot apply to the state again.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

vineetanandjha said:


> What is your points breakdown. Find any scope of improvement, English scores, partner points etc?


Its in my signature. The only chance to improve my points is by improving my english score.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

techierox said:


> Just for information, does a rejection imply that I cannot apply to the state again.


Rejection comes later, your eoi will remain endlessly waiting in skillselect and expire after 2 yrs. You may make one eoi for each state but won’t add any value with 60 points for 190.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

techierox said:


> Just for information, does a rejection imply that I cannot apply to the state again.



NSW rejection means you can apply next day/moment with another 300 AUD (if ITA recieved).

VIC rejection means you can't apply for next 6 months.

in all cases you need to create new EOI. your old EOI will be of no use.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

SunV said:


> NSW rejection means you can apply next day/moment with another 300 AUD (if ITA recieved).
> 
> VIC rejection means you can't apply for next 6 months.
> 
> in all cases you need to create new EOI. your old EOI will be of no use.


Thanks all for showing me mirror. I hope others who have 70-75 points get approvals . Best wishes to all of you 

For me: I will try to figure out what else good can I do with my career now.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

techierox said:


> Thanks all for showing me mirror. I hope others who have 70-75 points get approvals . Best wishes to all of you
> 
> For me: I will try to figure out what else good can I do with my career now.


For you , genuine suggestion is to improve your PTE points and make your total score to 65 and wait till AUG/SEP . Observe the trend, you may get 190/189 invite after Jul once number of invites are increased from 300(hope so).

Don't loose heart. Best of luck.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As i have gone through multiple post i see people are getting rejected for ICT profession from VIC and NSW with even 75 points. I am already disheartened with my total score which is 55. However i applied for NSW and planning to do it for VIC. Do i even stand a small chance with this score ?
> 
> Please suggest.




I personally think you stand a chance and you should apply for VIC and let them review your profile. I am currently in touch with another member of the forum who had the same points as yours and VIC nominated him and he got his grant along with me just a couple days ago.

Nothing stops you from trying. Atleast give it a chance. If and When your skill is in demand in VIC they will immediately nominate you.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

I changed a typo in EOI and submitted again, and this changed my overall submission date as today. Wow, what a stupid system. Typo didn't change my overall points!!!!!!!!!!!! This whole immigration is quite stressful and taking a toll on the pocket too.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> I changed a typo in EOI and submitted again, and this changed my overall submission date as today. Wow, what a stupid system. Typo didn't change my overall points!!!!!!!!!!!! This whole immigration is quite stressful and taking a toll on the pocket too.




Did the “Date or Effect” change as well? If it did, then contact the support and get it fixed. You can also download the PDF of EOI and check details in that. 

Date of Effect matters and not submission date.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Did the “Date or Effect” change as well? If it did, then contact the support and get it fixed. You can also download the PDF of EOI and check details in that.
> 
> Date of Effect matters and not submission date.


Yes you are right, its just the date on which EoI updated changed and not the DoE. 

PDF shows only this though - 

Status SUBMITTED
EOI Initially Submitted On 30/03/2018
EOI Last Submitted On 12/04/2018

No DoE info in PDF.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Yes you are right, its just the date on which EoI updated changed and not the DoE.
> 
> PDF shows only this though -
> 
> ...




You can generate two PDFs. One where all EOI information is included, another with Points calculation. Date of Effect is included in the Points calculation PdF.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> I personally think you stand a chance and you should apply for VIC and let them review your profile. I am currently in touch with another member of the forum who had the same points as yours and VIC nominated him and he got his grant along with me just a couple days ago.
> 
> Nothing stops you from trying. Atleast give it a chance. If and When your skill is in demand in VIC they will immediately nominate you.



Thanks a lot for encouragement  I will submit EOI for VIC now and then i will target for PTE to improve my score. Try is what I can do


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

techierox said:


> Thanks a lot for encouragement  I will submit EOI for VIC now and then i will target for PTE to improve my score. Try is what I can do




Yep, try your best to improve the score as well.


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

SunV said:


> For you , genuine suggestion is to improve your PTE points and make your total score to 65 and wait till AUG/SEP . Observe the trend, you may get 190/189 invite after Jul once number of invites are increased from 300(hope so).
> 
> Don't loose heart. Best of luck.


Thanks a lot  I am also planning to target PTE until my score improves.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You can generate two PDFs. One where all EOI information is included, another with Points calculation. Date of Effect is included in the Points calculation PdF.


Yes I see it in other PDF. Thanks.

Where do i stand with my points for S/W Engg (70 + 5) Vincy ? I am looking for Vic or NSW invite.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Yes I see it in other PDF. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do i stand with my points for S/W Engg (70 + 5) Vincy ? I am looking for Vic or NSW invite.




You do have good points but it’s highly unpredictable when it comes to VIC and NSW invites. Just wait it out buddy! That’s all I can say right now.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You do have good points but it’s highly unpredictable when it comes to VIC and NSW invites. Just wait it out buddy! That’s all I can say right now.


Thanks. Will contact you if i get invite especially Vic one because I see lot of rejections from Vic.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi members. I have applied for. Vic and nsw and 189. my points are 70+5 ss. And eoi 5 jan. Anzsco 261313. 

Generally states send out invite with in 12 weeks from doe. But I didn’t receive any till now. Please correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Divkasi said:


> Hi members. I have applied for. Vic and nsw and 189. my points are 70+5 ss. And eoi 5 jan. Anzsco 261313.
> 
> Generally states send out invite with in 12 weeks from doe. But I didn’t receive any till now. Please correct me if I’m wrong


Can you get your point detail? I have 70+5 and was expecting invite from Vic or NSW soon (with in a month). But you are in queue since Jan'18. I read here that in same anzsco people with same points as you have (70+5) and having Date of EOI later than you got invite. So wondering whats a difference! May be age, PTE (though 79+ but not perfect 90s?), etc.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi members. I have applied for. Vic and nsw and 189. my points are 70+5 ss. And eoi 5 jan. Anzsco 261313.
> ...


My points are below 

Age 30
Education 15
Experience 10
Pte 10
Spouse 5
SS 5. If invited
I have no hope for 189 as I will loose 5 points for age in July and it’s very difficult to get invite before With current trend. Only hope is SS


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Divkasi said:


> My points are below
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> ...


I think for Vic, PTE is the one which is blocking your invite. Why don't you try PTE again? That will help you anyway after July when you will lose 5 points in age but may get 10 points in PTE and that will take you to 75+5. 

Also, I think they see 5 points from Spouse as not yours when you compete with someone at 70+5 and having no extra spouse points. 

PTE is your best bet. 

Good luck.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> > My points are below
> ...


I’m trying pte again .but I’m very depressed as i wrote pte 10 times from 2017 January. Not sure whether i will get ever as getting 20 in
Pte is very difficult for me


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> I personally think you stand a chance and you should apply for VIC and let them review your profile. I am currently in touch with another member of the forum who had the same points as yours and VIC nominated him and he got his grant along with me just a couple days ago.
> 
> Nothing stops you from trying. Atleast give it a chance. If and When your skill is in demand in VIC they will immediately nominate you.


Nothing stops you from trying. Atleast give it a chance. If and When your skill is in demand in VIC they will immediately nominate you.[/QUOTE]



Are you sure your friend is from 261312 ANZSCO? and invited on 55. I bet its not the case.

People get invitation on 55 but on rare ANZSCO's. But still he is eligible to lodge the EOI which he should do.


----------



## Oren29 (Mar 18, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> I personally think you stand a chance and you should apply for VIC and let them review your profile. I am currently in touch with another member of the forum who had the same points as yours and VIC nominated him and he got his grant along with me just a couple days ago.
> 
> Nothing stops you from trying. Atleast give it a chance. If and When your skill is in demand in VIC they will immediately nominate you.


Congratulations on your grant.
Would you be able to share some pointers on the CV?

As reading all the comments in here, a lot of stress is given to the CV, but I could hardly find any suggestions on how to make decent one.

Thanks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

SunV said:


> Nothing stops you from trying. Atleast give it a chance. If and When your skill is in demand in VIC they will immediately nominate you.




Are you sure your friend is from 261312 ANZSCO? and invited on 55. I bet its not the case.

People get invitation on 55 but on rare ANZSCO's. But still he is eligible to lodge the EOI which he should do.[/QUOTE]



My friend is from a different ANZSCO 262111 for Database Administrators. But this skill is not rare in Australia. It all depends on CV and experience when it comes to VIC nominations. 

Also, another thing to note is, when my friend got selected by VIC with 55 points, another was rejected for 65 points for the same 262111 ANZSCO. The only thing that seems to justify this is CV and experience in my opinion. 

That is why I stressed the fact that if they find the profile interesting 55 pointers also get picked irrespective of skill code.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Oren29 said:


> Congratulations on your grant.
> 
> Would you be able to share some pointers on the CV?
> 
> ...




You are the best person to draft your own CV. Just like you would when applying for jobs, update your CV and ensure that it covers all your skills. Not necessarily the ones covered under your ANZSCO. 

Note that, CV format is available on the VIC website which can be used to update yours. Provide references in your CV who knows about your work. Sometimes VIC calls them up as well.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

techierox said:


> Its in my signature. The only chance to improve my points is by improving my english score.


Go For PTE bro.. it a bit easier than ILETS. You can definitely make 79+ in PTE. 
Go for PTE scored mock exam A & B for US$ 59. After Test A you will know where you stand and what section to focus. Then Prepare a bit and then Go for test B. 
Finally go for the real PTE Exam. I am sure with one month of practice you will be able to acheive 79+. PM me for practice material.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Why to most of the people prefer VIC over NSW for state nomination?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

vineetanandjha said:


> Why to most of the people prefer VIC over NSW for state nomination?


Maybe cost of living is a factor influencing the decision...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

venkat said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied through vic website for state nomination on 3 Apr 17 and yet to receive any confirmation email from them..can anyone guide me for a way forward?
> ...





josygeorge000 said:


> For civil engineer there is chance





josygeorge000 said:


> you might get a direct invitation,


Thanks guys for ur suggestions....as per application submitted they stated tht ref number will be provided within a weeks time which i didnt get...i sent an email to them..lets see the reply now


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

debeash said:


> Maybe cost of living is a factor influencing the decision...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


In addition to that, 

If you do more study on supply demand ratio you will find out that this ratio is little bit better for Melbourne as compared to Sydney for IT occupation.

Most of the major IT companies have main office in Melbourne and branches in Sydney. This is just based on some news articles and blogs.

This statement dosen't mean that Sydney is worst than Melbourne or vice versa.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> My friend is from a different ANZSCO 262111 for Database Administrators. But this skill is not rare in Australia. It all depends on CV and experience when it comes to VIC nominations.
> 
> Also, another thing to note is, when my friend got selected by VIC with 55 points, another was rejected for 65 points for the same 262111 ANZSCO. The only thing that seems to justify this is CV and experience in my opinion.
> 
> That is why I stressed the fact that if they find the profile interesting 55 pointers also get picked irrespective of skill code.


This is what I am trying to explain you SS invitations are based on ANZSCO/Occupation than points. whereas Approval and Rejection is depend on your CV.

262111 is only valid for 190, that's why people are getting invitation on 55 points but it dosen't mean that 55 will get invite before 60 if both fulfill the eligibility criteria. If there is opening for 1 nomination it will go to 60 pointer not 55.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

SunV said:


> This is what I am trying to explain you SS invitations are based on ANZSCO/Occupation than points. whereas Approval and Rejection is depend on your CV.
> 
> 
> 
> 262111 is only valid for 190, that's why people are getting invitation on 55 points but it dosen't mean that 55 will get invite before 60 if both fulfill the eligibility criteria. If there is opening for 1 nomination it will go to 60 pointer not 55.




Thing is, all this is only our speculation. But what criteria the states follow there is no visibility into it. Each states have their own set of them. 

In my opinion, If there is 1 Nomination available, it can go to either 55 or 60 pointer.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Dear Members,
I am new to this forum. I have applied for Victoria SS on 20 March 2018 with 65 points without SS. I know that official response time is 12 weeks, but what is the actual response time these days. And how much are the chances of receiving an invitation with 65 points ?
I have two additional Master degrees in Engineering Management and Business Administration. Does additional qualification impact the assessment by Victorian Industry Panel ?
My details are as under

VIC EOI DOE 20/03/2018
Applied for VIC SS 20/03/2018
Nomination :fingerscrossed:
Code 233512 | Mechanical Engineer |
Age 25 points | Degree 15 points | IELTS 10 points | Experience 15 points | Total 65 Points


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

can anyboody tell me registered nurse with 60 will get invited ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for Victoria SS on 20 March 2018 with 65 points without SS. I know that official response time is 12 weeks, but what is the actual response time these days. And how much are the chances of receiving an invitation with 65 points ?
> 
> ...




Expect a wait time of atleast 8 weeks. You would be lucky to get a decision before that.


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> can anyboody tell me registered nurse with 60 will get invited ?


 I'm also waiting with 60 point


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Happyjassar said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > can anyboody tell me registered nurse with 60 will get invited ?
> ...


 registered nurse EOI applied on 15 march


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> Expect a wait time of atleast 8 weeks. You would be lucky to get a decision before that.


Thanks vincyf1 for the reply. Can you or anyone here suggest if VIC gives any consideration to higher degrees while selecting the invitees ? As in my case I have two Masters degrees in Mechanical Engineering specialization in Engineering Management (recognized by Engineers Australia as highest qualification) and Business Administration ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jonny Walker said:


> Thanks vincyf1 for the reply. Can you or anyone here suggest if VIC gives any consideration to higher degrees while selecting the invitees ? As in my case I have two Masters degrees in Mechanical Engineering specialization in Engineering Management (recognized by Engineers Australia as highest qualification) and Business Administration ?


In my opinion, Its more about the skills and how well you would be able to find and sustain in VIC rather than about how many degrees you hold. 

Sure, the degrees does help in finding you a job and that should improve your chances as well. Victorian Government have tie up with Third Party Consultants who analyze and assess each application for suitability with VIC's criteria.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

As per Home Affairs website under SkillSelect, the number of intending migrants who received 190 nominations from Victoria from 1 July 2017 to the end of February 2018 is "2006". Is there any breakdown of this figure with respect to occupations ?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Any idea or speculations when will VIC be sending next round of invite?


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Vic Application*

Hi Senior's

I am just wondering that i have a current job in Victoria and working for the same employer for 1 year and 5 months to date. I am also claiming 5 points for this employment. I also have a positive skill assessment for this as well.

I also had a part-time employment with another employer which was also related to my occupation but i am not claiming any point for this job and the duration of this job was 1 year and 7 months. i finished this part employment last month.

These two jobs make me eligible to apply for Vic nomination as the requirement is three years post qualification.

Can someone please guide if I go ahead and apply for nomination through the website. 

My only concern is that i was doing two jobs within the same time period with different employers as well! but claiming point for one job only.

Please guide.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear Members,
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for Victoria SS on 20 March 2018 with 65 points without SS. I know that official response time is 12 weeks, but what is the actual response time these days. And how much are the chances of receiving an invitation with 65 points ?
> I have two additional Master degrees in Engineering Management and Business Administration. Does additional qualification impact the assessment by Victorian Industry Panel ?
> My details are as under
> ...



Hi,

I am a mechanical engineer too and my score is 65 without SS. I submitted my application to VIC on 05.02.18 and I am waiting for 68 days to receive an approval.

So, when you are dealing with VIC, it's better to wait for a long time as this means that most probably you will be invited. Rejected people receive their rejection firstly. Once you pass 8-10 weeks, this means that you may be invited.

Regarding the degrees, as per the DIBP criteria, these degrees have no effect on your score. However, States' criteria are different and are unknown for all the applicant.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Any idea or speculations when will VIC be sending next round of invite?


There are no "rounds of invites". State Nomination Invites get sent out as and when decisions are finalized.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would not completely agree, there are a lot who wait a long time and eventually got refusal. There are examples. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozana (Apr 15, 2018)

*registered nurse*

Hi forum members!

My skill assessment came up as negative twice so now I am looking into studying a different course- nursing and starting all over. I have applied for Nursing course for next year Feb 2019 in Melbourne. The july intake for this year is full. My course will finish in 1.5 years- so by June 2020. The problem is my points for age. In Feb 2021 my points will reduce by 10.

At the moment I have the following points:
Age: 25
Masters degree: 15
Aus study: 5
NAATI: 5
PTE: 20

I was wondering whether I will have enough time from July 2020 till Feb 2021 to get an invite for 189 with 70 points or 190 with 75 points as a registered nurse with no work experience? 
Even if I reduce my points by 10, can i still expect to get an invite for 189 at 60 or 190 at 65 or even 489 at 70?? 

The course is costing me heaps that is why I am a bit worried I would highly appreciate your advice. Please please help


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I would not completely agree, there are a lot who wait a long time and eventually got refusal. There are examples.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi,

Personally, I have not seen any applicant receiving a rejection from Victoria after 10-11 weeks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I have not seen any applicant receiving a rejection from Victoria after 10-11 weeks.




There are some on tracker. Historically applicants often waited for more than 
10 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All, 

I wanted to ask. If it is wise to apply for NZ PR as well along with australia ?
Any suggestion , advice ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to ask. If it is wise to apply for NZ PR as well along with australia ?
> Any suggestion , advice ?


You can apply for as many countries you want, as possible. One does not certainly affect the other.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You can apply for as many countries you want, as possible. One does not certainly affect the other.




Why would he even apply for NZ. Australian PR holders are free to live and work in NZ. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Why would he even apply for NZ. Australian PR holders are free to live and work in NZ. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Either of the PR can give way to live and work in OZ.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Why would he even apply for NZ. Australian PR holders are free to live and work in NZ. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And what makes you think that someone will ask question about NZ PR if s/he already has Aus PR?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> And what makes you think that someone will ask question about NZ PR if s/he already has Aus PR?


This means that in case someone is successful in getting an NZ PR but is unable to get an AUS PR directly, they would still have working rights in Australia with their NZ PR. There is a separate process for that if anyone is interested.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
Please help Urgent. 
It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term 
*The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.* So i have to mark experience before Nov 2009 as non relevant. 
However it will not change my overall points because i have still more than 8 yrs experience after Nov 2009.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> If i Update my Eoi with some information, but does not change the Overall Points, does it change my DoE ?
> Please help Urgent.
> It seems that ACS deducted 2 yrs of my experience, but i did not understood the term
> *The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> ...


HI Vineet,

If there are no changes in your points, then your DOE would not change. You are free to change the EOI - in general.

However I see that you have received an invitation from state to apply for nomination(which some term as a pre-invite). changing an EOI after receiving a preinvite is not suggested though.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> HI Vineet,
> 
> If there are no changes in your points, then your DOE would not change. You are free to change the EOI - in general.
> 
> However I see that you have received an invitation from state to apply for nomination(which some term as a pre-invite). changing an EOI after receiving a preinvite is not suggested though.


Hi Rave,
Thanks for your reply. I am more concerned about my EoI for 189 , for which invite round might happen next week.
It seems ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience due to Non ICT Majors. 

If i have experience starting from Nov 2007 but ACS says 
*employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

So should i mark first 4 yrs experience (Nov 2005-Nov 2009) as "related to nominate Occupation" Yes or No?


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> > HI Vineet,
> ...


You have to mark it as No.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

goal2019 said:


> You have to mark it as No.


Then how to fill this experience in Skill select which is with one company between 13/06/2008 & 18/06/2010. How do i Split fill this experience in the skillselect .


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> goal2019 said:
> 
> 
> > You have to mark it as No.
> ...


Two options:
option-1:
Straught away start experience from 1st Dec 2009 to 18th june 2010 and mark it as yes.
option-2:
1.put from 13/06/2008 to end of Nov 2009. mark it as no.
2.put 1st Dec 2009 to 18th june 2010 and mark it as yes.
hope it helps.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Create one entry with the original start date and end date as 30 Nov 2009 and mark is as No
Next create the same entry this time with start date as 01 Dec 2009 and original end date and mark it as Yes.

The information which you are putting on skillselect should be the same as per the ACS letter. Do not remove anything.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

goal2019 said:


> Two options:
> option-1:
> Straught away start experience from 1st Dec 2009 to 18th june 2010 and mark it as yes.
> option-2:
> ...


Thanks,
Yes i filled and Updated EoI the Split way referring to below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ning-skilled-experience-eoi.html#post12551810
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html#post14309802

Company A - Nov 2005 ~ May 2008 - "Not Relevant"
*Company B - Jun 2008 ~ Nov 2009 - "Not Relevant"
Company B - Dec 2009 ~ - "Relevant"*

BTW i have included Nov in relevant. I consider After Nov Means After Nov 1st its relevant. Not Sure how to interpret this logically.

No change in points claimed, so no change in DoE.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Create one entry with the original start date and end date as 30 Nov 2009 and mark is as No
> Next create the same entry this time with start date as 01 Dec 2009 and original end date and mark it as Yes.
> 
> The information which you are putting on skillselect should be the same as per the ACS letter. Do not remove anything.


Thanks,
i have included Nov in relevant. I consider After Nov Means After Nov 1st its relevant. Not Sure how to interpret this logically.


----------



## Happyjassar (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi I got my Victoria statement nomination today so I have inquiry that can I withdraw funds before apply to immigration.thanks


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Happyjassar said:


> Hi I got my Victoria statement nomination today so I have inquiry that can I withdraw funds before apply to immigration.thanks


Congrats! Could you please share your details Points & DOE? regarding funds, seniors can reply as I don't really know.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Happyjassar said:


> Hi I got my Victoria statement nomination today so I have inquiry that can I withdraw funds before apply to immigration.thanks




Share your job code and points please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Happyjassar said:


> Hi I got my Victoria statement nomination today so I have inquiry that can I withdraw funds before apply to immigration.thanks




What is statement nomination? 

Which funds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Happyjassar said:


> Hi I got my Victoria statement nomination today so I have inquiry that can I withdraw funds before apply to immigration.thanks


Withdraw Funds? You are free to withdraw your own money and use it for whatever purposes you want. But, ensure that you have enough funds available to prove to VIC (if and when asked) that you can sustain yourself (and your family) within VIC if you are granted an Invite and eventually a State Sponsored Visa.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Thanks,
> i have included Nov in relevant. I consider After Nov Means After Nov 1st its relevant. Not Sure how to interpret this logically.


In my opinion, You should change it to 1st Dec 2009. 
Your assessment until 30 Nov 2009 will not be relevant. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
I will give you my own example based on which you can make calculations. 

My Education: ICT Major
My Skill: 262111 - Database Administrator
My Experience Company A: Dec 2009 - Mar 2013

ACS Assessment says: 

The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level

Now, if you know, ACS deducts 2 years if my skill is ICT Major and I am working in a closely related ANZSCO skill. 

So, this how I updated my work experience:

Company A: Dec 2009 - Nov 2011 - "Not Relevant" 
Company A: Dec 2011 - Mar 2013 - "Relevant"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Be careful here because if you eventually get an invite and during verification this is observed, you might end up getting your process delayed or worse a rejection.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

vincyf1 said:


> In my opinion, You should change it to 1st Dec 2009.
> Your assessment until 30 Nov 2009 will not be relevant.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> I will give you my own example based on which you can make calculations.
> ...


Done.. Update EoI,
No Change in Points, so no change in DoE.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Happyjassar said:


> Hi I got my Victoria statement nomination today so I have inquiry that can I withdraw funds before apply to immigration.thanks


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Applied*

Hi all,

I applied for Vic nomination today as i have a job in Victoria as well. Can someone please tell me what the average time to receive the acknowledgment for the application ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for Vic nomination today as i have a job in Victoria as well. Can someone please tell me what the average time to receive the acknowledgment for the application ?


Usually, Less than a week. I received mine in 3 days.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> Usually, Less than a week. I received mine in 3 days.


Thanks heaps for a quick reply. Could you please also tell whether they EV as well so i can inform my supervisor and manager. I have provided payslips and bank statement as well.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uzi19 said:


> Thanks heaps for a quick reply. Could you please also tell whether they EV as well so i can inform my supervisor and manager. I have provided payslips and bank statement as well.



They may or they may not. It’s rare from what I have seen.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Thanks heaps for a quick reply. Could you please also tell whether they EV as well so i can inform my supervisor and manager. I have provided payslips and bank statement as well.


457 to 190 for VIC: They do employment verification if you apply for Vic nomination. Inform your VIC employer they they may receive call or mail from VIC CO.

This is based on my close friends who applied for VIC on 457 to 190 conversion. they got approval within a week.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

SunV said:


> 457 to 190 for VIC: They do employment verification if you apply for Vic nomination. Inform your VIC employer they they may receive call or mail from VIC CO.
> 
> This is based on my close friends who applied for VIC on 457 to 190 conversion. they got approval within a week.


Thanks fro your reply. I am not on 457 visa. I am living and working for a victorian employee for 1.5 years now. 

Lets see what happens. Btw i have 75 points total. There are alot of rejections from Vic so hoping for the best.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*190 guidelines*

Hi 190 Experts,

I am planning to file 190 EOIs separately for NSW and VIC.

I would like to understand certain things for which I would like to have detailed explanation.

What is the waiting time period for 75+5 points. I have got 20 in PTE-A.

1. Will I be back out at any stage from 190 if I get 189 ?

2.If I back out on 190 after getting 190, will I be able to apply for 190 for same state again since my invite time got expired ?

3. What is the time I have to pay fees after I get invite in 190


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi 190 Experts,
> 
> I am planning to file 190 EOIs separately for NSW and VIC.
> 
> ...



Receiving State Nomination invites is unpredictable. Some get it in few days others get it after weeks.

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. If you get State Nomination Invite, VIC is free. NSW asks you to pay A$300 within 14 days. Application to be submitted within 14 days. If you get 190 Invitation to Apply for Visa then 60 days time.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> Receiving State Nomination invites is unpredictable. Some get it in few days others get it after weeks.
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. If you get State Nomination Invite, VIC is free. NSW asks you to pay A$300 within 14 days. Application to be submitted within 14 days. If you get 190 Invitation to Apply for Visa then 60 days time.


Great Vincy thanks for the info.

I hope you understand that I am targetting 190 with 80 basically as a backup for 189.

Today it moved only by 2 days the backlog.So going by the timelines of getting preinvite as mail and then invite and then comes the 60 day buffer period. So I believe even in the best case I will have atleast 2.5 months to apply for visa right ? 

Also , if I receive invite and if I make it expire, will I be able to reapply to the same state in a new EOI. I understand it will be a fresh start. Just want to understand if there will be any legal constraints since I made one EOI for the state expire with invite


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Great Vincy thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You may get state Invite within few days or more than 2.5 months like you pointed out. It’s totally upto the states in this case.

Even if state invite expires you can reapply. There is no legal issues with that. You might have to create new EOI though.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> You may get state Invite within few days or more than 2.5 months like you pointed out. It’s totally upto the states in this case.
> 
> Even if state invite expires you can reapply. There is no legal issues with that. You might have to create new EOI though.


Few days ?

I understand we have 14 days to apply for preinvite.

From preinvite to invite - can it take only few days ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> You may get state Invite within few days or more than 2.5 months like you pointed out. It’s totally upto the states in this case.
> 
> Even if state invite expires you can reapply. There is no legal issues with that. You might have to create new EOI though.


For VIC if your application is approved or rejected you can't apply for 6 months.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

SunV said:


> For VIC if your application is approved or rejected you can't apply for 6 months.


Are you sure ? But Vincy said I can reapply again with new EOI.

What do you mean by approved ?

So far what I have understood is you fill your 190 EOI.

Then you get pre-invite in email and then you have 14 days to apply for invite.

From the date you get invite you have 60 days to apply for visa or you let it go after 60 days.

Where does approval come into picture here ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Are you sure ? But Vincy said I can reapply again with new EOI.
> 
> What do you mean by approved ?
> 
> ...


there is no written rule for this, search "victoria 190 visa reapply" in google.

application with same id is not allowed for 6 months. so its bit confusing. once you get nomination, you can ask victoria team the same they will definitely answer your query.

you have to apply online in vic government website within those 14 days, then they will take upto 12 weeks to decide on your application once it is approved(called nominated by state) then you will get 60 days window to apply for visa.

190 is not a piece of cake. its very very difficult as compare to 189.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

SunV said:


> there is no written rule for this, search "victoria 190 visa reapply" in google.
> 
> application with same id is not allowed for 6 months. so its bit confusing. once you get nomination, you can ask victoria team the same they will definitely answer your query.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with you. I am trying to go for 190 as back up for 189. If I do not get 189 then my obvious choice is 190. Why will I back out ?

I will do so only if I get 189. But on the worst case scenario I am trying to understand things.

Question 1 : "application with same id is not allowed for 6 months" - What did you mean by this ? What do you refer as id here ?

Question 2 : Can I back out at any stage before paying the visa fees in 190 ?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I absolutely agree with you. I am trying to go for 190 as back up for 189. If I do not get 189 then my obvious choice is 190. Why will I back out ?
> 
> I will do so only if I get 189. But on the worst case scenario I am trying to understand things.
> 
> ...


The process is here. First, you have to submit 190 EOI for Victoria. Then, you will get "Contact from Job and Education dept" from Victoria. It is not an invitation. People generally call it as Pre-Invite. Once you get it, you need to apply "State Nomination" to Victoria within 14 days. You will get "Final Invitation" to apply your 190 visa if you are selected by Victoria. I hope you will clear it.

This is what people are referring to Approve or Reject from Victoria. Unfortunately, if the application had been rejected, applicants would need to wait for 6 months to reapply Invitation again to Victoria.


For your question 1, your name, passport number, DOB, ACS assessment and CV are your unique identity which are required to submit when you get Pre-Invite from Victoria.

For your question 2, once you are invited (Final Invite), you will have 60 days to apply 190 visa. Otherwise, it will expire on 61st day.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

SunV said:


> For VIC if your application is approved or rejected you can't apply for 6 months.




Read my answer before blindly commenting on it. 

It’s not about VIC application getting Rejected. 

If it gets expired one can reapply to VIC. If VIC application is approved, then EOI will have received an Invite. Once you receive ITA then EOI will be frozen for 60 days. If the Invite expires on the EOI, and it is still active, it need not be 6 months before he can get another invite. That 6 months is only for VIC application rejection. Please do not misguide. Read through Live In Melbourne website for better understanding.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All, 

I know VIC 190 for Software Engineer-261313 requires full 7 IELTS. I only get full 6 IELTS at the moment but I have a full-time permanent working contract and been working in VIC in the same field for 2 years now (plus 10 years overseas working experience). 

Are there any chance for me as an exception case? 

Thank you,


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi friends , I have a query , I am planning to proceed with SC190 visa for my spouse , who is a QA / Test Lead , under s/w tester category , Pls. advise on the following queries , thank you.

1. How many states can we apply for 190 under her current role..we prefer Sydney followed by Melbourne.
2. Which states shall we consider while proceeding for my wife's role?
3. I am an ICTBA category , however I am having a Non ICT engg degree , hence to avoid RPL etc , we thought to proceed with her first and apply self and kid as dependents. Can I join a job 1st in Australia before her , considering , we may need to settle house , kid's school etc , so I would need to start a job first. Pls. advise.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi friends , I have a query , I am planning to proceed with SC190 visa for my spouse , who is a QA / Test Lead , under s/w tester category , Pls. advise on the following queries , thank you.
> 
> 1. How many states can we apply for 190 under her current role..we prefer Sydney followed by Melbourne.
> 2. Which states shall we consider while proceeding for my wife's role?
> 3. I am an ICTBA category , however I am having a Non ICT engg degree , hence to avoid RPL etc , we thought to proceed with her first and apply self and kid as dependents. Can I join a job 1st in Australia before her , considering , we may need to settle house , kid's school etc , so I would need to start a job first. Pls. advise.


1. Look at the below link :

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Software-Tester/261314.htm

2. Looks like SA and VIC are your options. VIC has more jobs but higher cost of living. SA has relatively lesser jobs and also lower cost of living. 

3. Yes, when a Visa is granted, Each applicant will get a Grant Letter. I think, atleast the primary applicant should visit before the IED for everyone's PR to be validated. Please confirm this with other seniors in the forum or with your State.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,

I have submitted my application to Victoria on the 05th of February 2018. Today is my 72nd day without receiving any response from them.

My question is: What is the longest time that has been experienced waiting for an approval?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

What are the chances of 75+5 receiving pre-invite in 261311?

Guys there should be trend right ? Someone must be knowing the last DOE with 75+5 for VIC 261311.

Please throw some light on it


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> What are the chances of 75+5 receiving pre-invite in 261311?
> 
> Guys there should be trend right ? Someone must be knowing the last DOE with 75+5 for VIC 261311.
> 
> Please throw some light on it


Unfortunately, For State Nominations/ Invitations there are no trends available. It cannot be predicted as well. 

You can check MyImmiTracker where people update their status and based on that assumptions could be made. 

It depends on things like Market Demand, Job availability, etc. And these keep changing month-on-month basis.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> Unfortunately, For State Nominations/ Invitations there are no trends available. It cannot be predicted as well.
> 
> You can check MyImmiTracker where people update their status and based on that assumptions could be made.
> 
> It depends on things like Market Demand, Job availability, etc. And these keep changing month-on-month basis.


Thanks Vincy. In 190 when does the invite happen ? I know its a stupid basic question. In 189 it happens every 14 days Wednesday early morning.

Also is it purely on skill set inside the occupation code or the demand is just at occupation level ?

Cos if you take software engineers there will be technology specific demands. Hence asking the above question w.r.t demand/supply


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> The process is here. First, you have to submit 190 EOI for Victoria. Then, you will get "Contact from Job and Education dept" from Victoria. It is not an invitation. People generally call it as Pre-Invite. Once you get it, you need to apply "State Nomination" to Victoria within 14 days. You will get "Final Invitation" to apply your 190 visa if you are selected by Victoria. I hope you will clear it.
> 
> This is what people are referring to Approve or Reject from Victoria. Unfortunately, if the application had been rejected, applicants would need to wait for 6 months to reapply Invitation again to Victoria.
> 
> ...


Hi
I got Pre invite from Victoria. I even don't meet the minimum requirement. According to them I need 3 years experience but I did not mention any experience in my EOI and still got the pre invitation. Can someone please suggest me what to do as tomorrow is last day to submit visa nomination application. 
Occupation: ICT security
Points: 70 for 190


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

I got Pre invite from Victoria. I even don't meet the minimum requirement. According to them I need 3 years experience but I did not mention any experience in my EOI and still got the pre invitation. Can someone please suggest me what to do as tomorrow is last day to submit visa nomination application. 
Occupation: ICT security
Points: 70 for 190


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Thanks Vincy. In 190 when does the invite happen ? I know its a stupid basic question. In 189 it happens every 14 days Wednesday early morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




190 pre-Invite can happen anytime. And Approval with Invitation can happen within 12 weeks. 

And it is based on both occupation code as well as level. Then they check technology demand when you provide CV after pre-Invite


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I got Pre invite from Victoria. I even don't meet the minimum requirement. According to them I need 3 years experience but I did not mention any experience in my EOI and still got the pre invitation. Can someone please suggest me what to do as tomorrow is last day to submit visa nomination application.
> Occupation: ICT security
> Points: 70 for 190




Submit the application with all true details updated. Let them review.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Submit the application with all true details updated. Let them review.


On what behalf they send pre invites? do they actually check their eligibility criteria?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> On what behalf they send pre invites? do they actually check their eligibility criteria?




They ideally do check it. But given the fact you have 70 points and ICT Security Specialist, they might want to check your suitability for sponsoring PR.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> They ideally do check it. But given the fact you have 70 points and ICT Security Specialist, they might want to check your suitability for sponsoring PR.


So what are the chances of getting an invitation?


----------



## olegapostol (Apr 13, 2018)

i have too interest invitation.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> They ideally do check it. But given the fact you have 70 points and ICT Security Specialist, they might want to check your suitability for sponsoring PR.


I am working in closing related occupation but not in ICT security. Is it must to provide confirmation of employment?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I am working in closing related occupation but not in ICT security. Is it must to provide confirmation of employment?



What about your ACS assessment? What does it say on that?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> What about your ACS assessment? What does it say on that?


I don't have any experience assessment a s I did not claim any point for it. But when I go to apply for 190 Visa Nomination, under Eligibility criteria, it says you must have a Confirmation of Employment. I am not sure if that is must to provide. Can someone suggest please?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

I got refusal email from Vic for SS. They did nt provide any specific reason and said u cannot prove ur committment to vic

but as per my understanding its bcz my bro is in SA

Can this be reason or any other reason?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> I got refusal email from Vic for SS. They did nt provide any specific reason and said u cannot prove ur committment to vic
> 
> but as per my understanding its bcz my bro is in SA
> 
> Can this be reason or any other reason?



Sorry to hear that !!

When did you get refusal mail ?
You have applied yourself or through agent ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I don't have any experience assessment a s I did not claim any point for it. But when I go to apply for 190 Visa Nomination, under Eligibility criteria, it says you must have a Confirmation of Employment. I am not sure if that is must to provide. Can someone suggest please?




You would need a skill assessment without which you will not be able to get any kind of Skill Visa. I don’t think you know the process. 

You can only apply for “ICT Security Specialist” if ACS has assessed your Work experience with that skill. 

Had NSW sent you pre-invite then you would have paid $300 as charity.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> I got refusal email from Vic for SS. They did nt provide any specific reason and said u cannot prove ur committment to vic
> 
> but as per my understanding its bcz my bro is in SA
> 
> Can this be reason or any other reason?




Yes. Your Blood relative being in SA could be the reason for your rejection. 

Why don’t you apply in SA? You stand a strong chance of getting through.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> I got refusal email from Vic for SS. They did nt provide any specific reason and said u cannot prove ur committment to vic
> 
> but as per my understanding its bcz my bro is in SA
> 
> Can this be reason or any other reason?


Hard luck bro.. share your Timeline it may help others who are waiting..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello VincyF1,

I have lodged my visa on 18/01/2018.

Yet no CO contact.

Masum
:ranger::help:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

masumbibm said:


> Hello VincyF1,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 18/01/2018.
> 
> ...


It looks like Jan 18 profiles are getting picked now. 
It could come through anytime soon.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> They have deducted 2 years towards AQF as the education standards in your university does not meet the Australian standards
> So your 2 years experience makes up that shortfall
> Cheers


HI,

Does any university in India meet the Australian standards? Like IITs or BITS??

Will ACS deduct 2 years for candidates from IITs or BITS with computers or IT background?

Thank you
Venkat


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You would need a skill assessment without which you will not be able to get any kind of Skill Visa. I don’t think you know the process.
> 
> You can only apply for “ICT Security Specialist” if ACS has assessed your Work experience with that skill.
> 
> Had NSW sent you pre-invite then you would have paid $300 as charity.


I know the process and I have ACS skill assessment. But I provided Professional year instead of experience as I did not have enough experience. I am working in my nominated occupation and have a confirmation of employment statement. I have applied for 190 Victoria visa nomination. What I don't know is if they will reject my application because I don't have three years of experience that they mentioned on their site? I am not sure on what basis they send invitations?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I know the process and I have ACS skill assessment. But I provided Professional year instead of experience as I did not have enough experience. I am working in my nominated occupation and have a confirmation of employment statement. I have applied for 190 Victoria visa nomination. What I don't know is if they will reject my application because I don't have three years of experience that they mentioned on their site? I am not sure on what basis they send invitations?




I am unable to understand your case.

Anyway, VIC checks your overall as well as your relevant experience. There is no harm in filing the application. 

If there is a rejection you will not be able to file an application for 6 months from the date of decision. 

On the other hand, if approved, you get an invite to apply for visa. 

It’s your call.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I am unable to understand your case.
> 
> Anyway, VIC checks your overall as well as your relevant experience. There is no harm in filing the application.
> 
> ...


Yes, I meet all other requirements except one. How long it normally takes for them to make the decision?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Yes, I meet all other requirements except one. How long it normally takes for them to make the decision?




Anytime within 12 weeks


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

I am currently working in Perth, WA on 457 and applied for Vic with 60+ 5 points. As per their website, it seems I need to have an offer from VIC if I need to get an invite. Do you have any suggestions for applying for jobs in VIC from WA. 

Thanks.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> > I got refusal email from Vic for SS. They did nt provide any specific reason and said u cannot prove ur committment to vic
> ...


I submitted myself.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> > I got refusal email from Vic for SS. They did nt provide any specific reason and said u cannot prove ur committment to vic
> ...


Oppertunities are less for civil engrs as compared with nsw and vic. But yes i am proceeding with tht as well


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> I submitted myself.




When did you get preinvite and when did you uploaded your documents?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted myself.
> ...


For vic u have apply on their website for SS and they will reply u with few weeks time


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
> When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO, You should do all of the processes on your own. Seek help from MARA agents only if you have an unique and complicated circumstance. In most cases, you would get your concerns addressed here. 

This forum in its entirety is to help people in the Process of becoming an Expat in a country. Feel free to ask questions around.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> IMHO, You should do all of the processes on your own. Seek help from MARA agents only if you have an unique and complicated circumstance. In most cases, you would get your concerns addressed here.
> 
> This forum in its entirety is to help people in the Process of becoming an Expat in a country. Feel free to ask questions around.


I just applied for EOI VIC as i am fully confident that many of our friends are around me in this forum who will help me for sure....:help:


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> I just applied for EOI VIC as i am fully confident that many of our friends are around me in this forum who will help me for sure....:help:


The consultant charges fee for a reason. For Non ICT professions, I understand that only submitting EOI for Victoria is not enough. You have to apply for state sponsorship through their website liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au. It looks simple, but it is a tricky part. Because your application is assessed on the following criteria:

1. Your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria
2. The demand for your particular skills and expertise and your ability to find work in Victoria
3. The suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market, and
4. Your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependants, in Victoria with a view to long-term settlement in Victoria.

While applying, be very careful (R) be very careful with your CV. It is the most important, if not the only, aspect of your application. You must have certain financial assets as well. The outcome is generally awarded in 12 weeks time. The good thing is that there is no application fee and if your application is rejected, you can re-apply after six months. On the other hand, if Victoria approves your application, you will get an automatic invitation through skillselect

Many seniors here can help you further....best of luck


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*advise*

dear johnywalker

many thanks. since today only i did on my own in skillselect, i had no clue of " liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au. "., i think better to go with agent.

can i withdraw my application which i did today?
please advise

i am panic now :fingerscrossed:




Jonny Walker said:


> The consultant charges fee for a reason. For Non ICT professions, I understand that only submitting EOI for Victoria is not enough. You have to apply for state sponsorship through their website liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au. It looks simple, but it is a tricky part. Because your application is assessed on the following criteria:
> 
> 1. Your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria
> 2. The demand for your particular skills and expertise and your ability to find work in Victoria
> ...


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> They have deducted 2 years towards AQF as the education standards in your university does not meet the Australian standards
> So your 2 years experience makes up that shortfall
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,

I did MSc (Tech) Information Systems (4 years integrated course) from BITS-Pilani.

Could you please suggest on my ACS assessment:
5th Jan 2010 to 15th June 2010 - Paid full time Internship, part of academics
17th June 2010 to 29th Sept 2010 - Full time at same organisation

18th Oct 2010 to 22nd Sept 2017 - 2nd organisation
26th Sept 2017 to date - 3rd organisation.

Is my internship considered in the work exp? What is the chance that my ACS assessment be 8+ years? Will ACS deduct 2 years for me?
Also, the gap between changing the companies be deducted in overall experience? For instance, I had a gap of 20 days before joining 2nd company.

By July, I'll have 8 years experience without including internship. Do you suggest me to reassess after June?

Please advise.

Thanks
Venkat

__________________
Venkat
-----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer) 
ACS Assessment : 12/04/2018
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 10 | Exp 10 | Partner 5 | Total 70


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> dear johnywalker
> 
> many thanks. since today only i did on my own in skillselect, i had no clue of " liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au. "., i think better to go with agent.
> 
> ...


You can withdraw your application without any issue. 
If you are planning to take this process on your own, do a little bit of research before proceeding. 

Otherwise, its better to go back to your Agent. However, do note that, you would still end up doing most of the work. However, your Agent can guide you with that.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> You can withdraw your application without any issue.
> If you are planning to take this process on your own, do a little bit of research before proceeding.
> 
> Otherwise, its better to go back to your Agent. However, do note that, you would still end up doing most of the work. However, your Agent can guide you with that.


Thank you dear


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi there, just want to get a confirmation I got around 55 points in total with PTE, Education, and age but if I nominate for state sponsorship will 10 points get added to it? and summing that up to 65? Please advise as I am in a dilemma.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi there, just want to get a confirmation I got around 55 points in total with PTE, Education, and age but if I nominate for state sponsorship will 10 points get added to it? and summing that up to 65? Please advise as I am in a dilemma.


state sponsorship gives 5 addl points only.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi there, just want to get a confirmation I got around 55 points in total with PTE, Education, and age but if I nominate for state sponsorship will 10 points get added to it? and summing that up to 65? Please advise as I am in a dilemma.


For Subclass 190, State Sponsorship will give you 5 points.

For Subclass 489, State Sponsorship will give you 10 points.


190 is permanent and 489 is provisional.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello everybody !
Any Mechanical Engineer here who has received Victoria nomination recently ?? Looks like Victoria is not approving any Mechanical Engineers these days ?? I have entered into week six of my application for Victoria. Keeping the figures crossed..:amen:


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi friends,

Unfortunately Victoria rejected my case few hours ago.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Maziyar said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Unfortunately Victoria rejected my case few hours ago.


Sorry to hear this mate. Can you please share your timelines, occupation and the e-mail message details here.


----------



## venkatadiya (Feb 27, 2018)

Maziyar said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Unfortunately Victoria rejected my case few hours ago.


What's the reason..?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello everybody !
> Any Mechanical Engineer here who has received Victoria nomination recently ?? Looks like Victoria is not approving any Mechanical Engineers these days ?? I have entered into week six of my application for Victoria. Keeping the figures crossed..:amen:




I am a mechanical engineer too and today is my 79th day without any response.


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

Jonny Walker said:


> Sorry to hear this mate. Can you please share your timelines, occupation and the e-mail message details here.


Occupation Code: 263111
EOI submission: 2/03/2018
Pre-invite: 5/03/2018
Documents submission:17/03/2018
Rejected on 24/04/2018


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

venkatadiya said:


> What's the reason..?


They don't provide any specific reason. They just send a general email to all applicants.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Maziyar said:


> Occupation Code: 263111
> EOI submission: 2/03/2018
> Pre-invite: 5/03/2018
> Documents submission:17/03/2018
> Rejected on 24/04/2018


Sorry to hear that you got rejected. Could you please advise if you have submitted EOI to NSW?


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

Australian Expat said:


> Sorry to hear that you got rejected. Could you please advise if you have submitted EOI to NSW?


I had only EOI for VIC and 189. I submitted all documents to prove my points also I tried to prepare a CV based on their requirements. So I really don't know why they rejected me o advise others to avoid it. Hope you get approval soon.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Maziyar said:


> I had only EOI for VIC and 189. I submitted all documents to prove my points also I tried to prepare a CV based on their requirements. So I really don't know why they rejected me o advise others to avoid it. Hope you get approval soon.


I understand your frustration getting rejected from Vic with a general Email they sent to everyone as usual  , however, as I can see from your earlier posts you have 10 Points in English just increase it to 20 and you will not need Vic nor NSW you will get it directly with 189 with 80 Points If I am not mistaken. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

Australian Expat said:


> I understand your frustration getting rejected from Vic with a general Email they sent to everyone as usual  , however, as I can see from your earlier posts you have 10 Points in English just increase it to 20 and you will not need Vic nor NSW you will get it directly with 189 with 80 Points If I am not mistaken. Wish you all the best.


You are right. I will try it as well as getting 5 points from my partner. Hope to hear good news from you on getting approval from VIC.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Glad to hear that. Best of luck mate. Sure I will post once I receive any updates from Vic fingers crossed.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am a civil engineer waiting since 59days for approval from VIC

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*CV*

Hi Friends, can anyone share sample CV they submit for filing EOI for VIC. i was asked by my consultant to provide this. kindly help.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi Friends, can anyone share sample CV they submit for filing EOI for VIC. i was asked by my consultant to provide this. kindly help.


Thats the CV format recommended by Victoria


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Jonny Walker said:


> Thats the CV format recommended by Victoria


can you share me filled data for my reference only.

PM to me. pls.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Australian Expat said:


> I understand your frustration getting rejected from Vic with a general Email they sent to everyone as usual  , however, as I can see from your earlier posts you have 10 Points in English just increase it to 20 and you will not need Vic nor NSW you will get it directly with 189 with 80 Points If I am not mistaken. Wish you all the best.


If this is the case, shall i apply for EOI after i try ti get 79Plus.

once rejected, when can we reapply? pls. advise.


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Maziyar said:


> You are right. I will try it as well as getting 5 points from my partner. Hope to hear good news from you on getting approval from VIC.


---------------------------------------------------

It is a sad news when anything gets rejected, but I would like to understand more from you on 5 additional points for the partner as I get more confused when I read more about it.

Somewhere it says my partner should be in the same profession and somewhere it says her profession should be listed under that same occupation list. Another add-on for the confusion  is the English test. Few places it says partner just need the skills assessment other says it needs skills assessment with English exam, that too with scoring certain bands on each section.

I am in IT and my wife is pre-primary teach with 4 years of experience. 

I would really appreciate if someone can guide me on whether I can claim 5 points or not? if yes then how?

:faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> If this is the case, shall i apply for EOI after i try ti get 79Plus.
> 
> once rejected, when can we reapply? pls. advise.


Actually, I was referring to 263111 code as for you I am not aware of the current cutoff for your occupation but for sure increasing your points to 80 for 189 or 85 for 190 will be an excellent way to get the invite faster. If rejected by Vic or NSW you can reapply after 6 months but as I mentioned earlier you wouldn't need 190 if you can get 189 directly. It's not that hard to get 20 in PTE. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Shiv1002 said:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> It is a sad news when anything gets rejected, but I would like to understand more from you on 5 additional points for the partner as I get more confused when I read more about it.
> 
> ...


Mate always trust the official resources when it comes to claiming points for any specific area like partner skills. The Home Affairs clearly highlights the criteria for *Partner Skills*
You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
1. is under 50 years of age
2. has competent English
3. has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
4. has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
5. is coming to Australia with you
6. is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident

Please note that Home Affairs requirement is Competent English (i.e. at least 6 in each of the four test components of IELTS or equivalent). However, the assessing body for nominated occupation of your partner, which I suppose would be 'Australian Institute for Teaching and School Leadership' (AITSL), may require a higher English Language ability. A tricky part here is that as per the requirements of the assessing body AITSL, the applicants should choose the school teacher occupation for which their teaching qualification/s is most relevant. An applicant’s professional practice is not considered as part of a skills assessment.
Further, please also check point no. 3 above, i.e. you and your partner must be on the same SOL and as such there is no requirement for both of them for being on the same occupation.

Hope this clears your confusion. 

Cheers


----------



## shivangbhatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have just joined today, can some one please add me to WhatsApp group for Victoria State Sponsorship, or any other groups which helps in post landing.

I have received my grant just last week thru Victoria state sponsorship.

Thanks
Shivang
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

shivangbhatt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have just joined today, can some one please add me to WhatsApp group for Victoria State Sponsorship, or any other groups which helps in post landing.
> 
> ...


Congrats for the Grant Could you please share your details ( Job code , Points breakdown and dates)?

Thanks and wish you all the best in your upcoming journey.


----------



## shivangbhatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> Congrats for the Grant Could you please share your details ( Job code , Points breakdown and dates)?
> 
> Thanks and wish you all the best in your upcoming journey.


Thank you.
Here are the details. 

Age- 25 points
Qualification- 15 points 
Experience- 20 points
English PTE - 10 points
EOI (190)VIC: ITA 23/11/2017
Nomination Submitted : 15/01/2018
Nomination Approval: 13/04/2018


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

shivangbhatt said:


> Thank you.
> Here are the details.
> 
> Age- 25 points
> ...


There is something wrong in your timelines could you update with correct timing. Also, can you share your job code or name?

Thanks.


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

I am trying to gather all the needed documents in advance while waiting for my ACS results.Does anyone know the validity for police clearance certificate (India/USA)?

Also since i have been staying in USA for the past 4 years , do i need to get the clearance from here as well as India?

Please advice.

Regards,
Abhinetri


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Abhinetri said:


> I am trying to gather all the needed documents in advance while waiting for my ACS results.Does anyone know the validity for police clearance certificate (India/USA)?
> 
> Also since i have been staying in USA for the past 4 years , do i need to get the clearance from here as well as India?
> 
> ...


My PCC dosen't have any expiry date but for AUS I heard that it's valid for 1 year by default.

It's always suggested to do PCC after invite (because of IED and grant date gap) but at same time I have heard that US PCC may take longer time sometime (4-6 months).


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

*Victoria Sponsorship for Software Engineer*

Hello All,

I have applied for Victoria Sponsorship on 16 Feb . My total points including SS are 70 .
points breakdown : 
ANZSCO code : 261313 ( Software Engineer)
Age : 30
PTE : 10
Education : 15
Work Experience : 10

Can anyone help me understand what is the next steps after lodging an EOI application ? what is the current wait period for 70 points to get an invite.

Thanks
Srikanth


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi mate,

VIC will review your eoi and send you and invitation to apply for VIC SS. 
Until then you hv to wait. I should mention that its very hard to get approve your application from VIC even if you get invited. Coz their rejection rate is very high. Meanwhile try to increase your points. And why don’t You apply for NSW. Enev its hard to get invited from NSW with 70 pts, it’s worth for giving a shot. 
Try to increase your pts. See if u cn grab partner pts aswell

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria Sponsorship on 16 Feb . My total points including SS are 70 .
> points breakdown :
> ...


Can one apply for Vic sponsorship directly under 261313? I though for 261313 you need to create EoI and wait for invite from the state (Vic)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> Can one apply for Vic sponsorship directly under 261313? I though for 261313 you need to create EoI and wait for invite from the state (Vic)!!!!!!!!!!




Mate, I think he mixed up an invitation and SS. He dis mean that invitation not SS i guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

I meant, I have submitted an EOI through Skill select and waiting for the response. 

Srikanth


----------



## salildhawan14 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi All,

Below are my details:

Code 261313
EOI : 190(Vic) - 75 Points - 12-Apr
PTE - 20
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Experience - 5
SS - 5

When can I expect a response from Victoria ? And what are the chances of getting a response ?

Regards,
Salil


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

salildhawan14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> ...




You have good points. However, state nomination invites are unpredictable. All you can do is wait for it.


----------



## salildhawan14 (Apr 2, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> You have good points. However, state nomination invites are unpredictable. All you can do is wait for it.


Thanks for the quick reply.

Is it advisable to lodge 189 as well or wait for the 190 to come back ?

And what is the process to lodge a 189 now when I already have submitted 190 ?

Regards,
Salil


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

salildhawan14 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes.
Create a new EOI and select only 189 under visa subclass page. 
The process is no different than 190.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You have good points. However, state nomination invites are unpredictable. All you can do is wait for it.


Better also apply NSW

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## surya19832000 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Masum,

sorry to bother you,

i am name is surya from india, currently i am working agricultural consultant in government job and 6+ Years of experience.

i just cleared IELTS exam, i am planning to submit skill assessment.

could you please advice me what are the documents required and sample reference letter like roles and responsibilities template.

could you please help me on this.

thanks
Surya



masumbibm said:


> I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents. Yet no CO contact.:ranger:
> 
> Can anyone please tell me when I will get my VISA???:help::blah::ranger:
> 
> ...


----------



## shivangbhatt (Apr 25, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> There is something wrong in your timelines could you update with correct timing. Also, can you share your job code or name?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

My job code is 261112

Regards
Shivang


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

surya19832000 said:


> Hi Masum,
> 
> sorry to bother you,
> 
> ...



Hi Surya,

One of my close younger brother expert on this.

You can contact with him through mail:[email protected]

Best of luck..

Masum


----------



## pmgr (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi everyone.

Anyone who had luck being invited for 135112 (ICT Project Manager) with 70 or 75pts?

I have submitted my EOI in Vic but it seems they have only invited those who have 80pts. I have 70+5 pts.

I can have my ACS re-assessed for additional 5pts but I am hesitating since I will still not get 80pts.

TIA


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

"Confirmation of Employment Statement" it necessary to provide this?


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

*Points score*

Hi Guys, 

I have a question, My ACS skills are positive for 261311 (analyst programmer) and I have received my PTE score as 67 overall. so the breakdown

Age - 30 points
PTE - 10 Points
Education - 15 points 
Total - 55 points 

But if I nominate for state sponsorship will 10 points get added to it? and summing that up to 65? Please advise!


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, My ACS skills are positive for 261311 (analyst programmer) and I have received my PTE score as 67 overall. so the breakdown
> 
> ...



You will get 5 points for state sponsorship under 190 or 10 points under 489


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi friends, from your experience, please give me feedback when can I expect ITA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With 65 its hard to get an invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, My ACS skills are positive for 261311 (analyst programmer) and I have received my PTE score as 67 overall. so the breakdown
> 
> ...


What is your score in each module? Overall 67 does not mean you get 10 points. You have to get 65+ in each module to claim 10 points.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Week 6, Day 41 of Victoria SS Application :fingerscrossed:
I guess they won't post a response before last day of week 12. 
Any exceptions here ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jonny Walker said:


> Week 6, Day 41 of Victoria SS Application :fingerscrossed:
> I guess they won't post a response before last day of week 12.
> Any exceptions here ??


They may


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> They may


 I don't mind as long as it is a positive outcome ray:


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello people. Any news from anyone getting invited with 65+5 points? 261313?


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

guys when is next victoria ITA approximately..


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> guys when is next victoria ITA approximately..


There is no schedule for State Invitations. It can come any day, sometimes even during the weekends.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Could someone please advise if someone receives a rejection from Victoria will this be reflected in skill select EOI correspondence and will it have any effect on EOI?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Australian Expat said:


> Could someone please advise if someone receives a rejection from Victoria will this be reflected in skill select EOI correspondence and will it have any effect on EOI?




It is most likely communicated through an Email. Your EOI will not have any change in DOE, etc. it would still remain valid if you have opted for state sponsorship from other states or 189 subclass.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mjke1337 said:


> Hello people. Any news from anyone getting invited with 65+5 points? 261313?



Hi
where did you apply from ? Home country or Australia ?

any impact on timelines, for 190, if we apply by working on 457 in/from Australia?

Regards


----------



## Pravs_american (May 2, 2018)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for Database Administrator. In the form to select states or nomination, I chose only Victoria as it was showing a lot of open positions for DBAs. Overall points, including the 5 for 190, are 70.(I crossed the age bar 2 months back  ) . It has been about 2 weeks now. Please help with following queries:
1) Can I apply for multiple states as well. In other words, can I apply multiple EOIs, one for each state?
2) How to check the state of EOI?
3) Is the chance for getting state nomination very bleak for DBAs?
4) My career path has been DBA for most of my life but I also had some developer experience. Do you think I should apply as software engineer via 189 ? OR for any other developer level code in 190.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

guys i got some queries from Victoria and i think working started !! fingers crossed.


----------



## major3110 (Nov 20, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi
> 
> where did you apply from ? Home country or Australia ?
> 
> ...




If you are on 457 visa.. you will get your 190 invite very quickly.. i assume you have applied from Victoria website directly..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pravs_american said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Database Administrator. In the form to select states or nomination, I chose only Victoria as it was showing a lot of open positions for DBAs. Overall points, including the 5 for 190, are 70.(I crossed the age bar 2 months back  ) . It has been about 2 weeks now. Please help with following queries:
> 1) Can I apply for multiple states as well. In other words, can I apply multiple EOIs, one for each state?
> ...




1. Yes
2. You would receive an email or check “correspondence” tab in your EOI
3. Not for VIC. But, may be with other states.
4. Yes, If you can get Roles and Responsibilities Letter from each of your Employers for Developer Experience and get your ACS assessment done positively. Note that you would have to declare to ACS about your previous assessment.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> guys i got some queries from Victoria and i think working started !! fingers crossed.


What are these queries which you have received????......... I guess they ask for a commitment letter


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I have lodged my VISA on 18/01/2018 with two dependents.

I observed most of the mate who lodged their visa on 18/01/2018, got their VISA.

I am worried and tensed



----------
MASUM 
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## iamishant (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone

I had filed a Victoria State Nomination for my wife and have got the invite. She is in Australia currently on deputation from India on Visa type 400 (Temporary Work Visa) for one more month.

So, please let me know whether I should mention that she is employed with Victoria State and fill up Confirmation on Employment statement (when filling up the form). 

Because if the Victoria government calls up to check with the reference provided after one month, then she would be gone and no longer employed here in Australia.

Please advise.

Thank you


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> guys i got some queries from Victoria and i think working started !! fingers crossed.


Hey buddy,
When did you submit your application for Victoria SS ??
and what are the queries you have received from Victoria ??


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I had filed a Victoria State Nomination for my wife and have got the invite. She is in Australia currently on deputation from India on Visa type 400 (Temporary Work Visa) for one more month.
> 
> ...


TBH, I don't fully understand your query so I am answering as best as I can. 

I would suggest you to ask your wife to take a print of the Employment Statement, Sign it, Scan it and send it to you. 

Also, do mention details about your wife's Australian visit for work while filling up the form.


----------



## auzy (May 2, 2018)

Hi all,
Do we need to fulfil the job exp 5 years criteria and a job offer -for a 489 (FS) for Victoria.


----------



## omeniho (Jan 30, 2017)

*Please Help*

Hello Everyone,

I have previously applied for visa 189 in october 2017 but was withdrawn due to Natural Justice letter on IELTS.

I did PTE with 7band equivalent on 3 Apr. I have done NSW & VIC expression of interest on 4 Apr. I still waiting for invitation.

I want to put in for Study (masters by research) Visa in the interim, what do you think I should do or not do and what will probably stand against me and what can I do about it.

Thanks.

Age 25, Eng 10, Exp 15, Edu 15 = 65 + 5 (SS) = 70 points
NSW & VIC
ray:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

omeniho said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yours is a unique case which very few in the forum may have answers to. I think you should seek advise from a MARA agent.


----------



## justkennie (May 11, 2016)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi, I have applied for 190 Victoria SS, and someone from the office rang my manager (name I used to contact on my CV and other forms) but apparently he is on holidays this week. He said that, someone rang him yesterday, but he was driving so asked to call back later. The lady (case officer) rang him again but he missed her call as he was unpacking stuff and he couldnt reply back as the number was private number. He then texted me said, that if I or anyone needs to contact her, it needs be be before 9:30 am or 5:30 pm as he up in the snow and busy skiing so it will be hard to answer or hear the ring.
> 
> So can I let the case officer know about this?


Hello, how do I apply for the state sponsorship, pardon my question.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

justkennie said:


> Hello, how do I apply for the state sponsorship, pardon my question.




What is your ANZSCO? for vic there is different process for ICT and Non ICT applications.


----------



## justkennie (May 11, 2016)

SunV said:


> What is your ANZSCO? for vic there is different process for ICT and Non ICT applications.



I am a CCIE expert with over ten years experience, I am looking at ...

ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
ANZSCO 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
ANZSCO 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)

Please advise.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

justkennie said:


> I am a CCIE expert with over ten years experience, I am looking at ...
> 
> ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ANZSCO 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
> ...


have you got your assessment?


----------



## justkennie (May 11, 2016)

SunV said:


> have you got your assessment?


I am already working on ti, I am getting references from my place of works.

I want to ask, can the letter be addressed to "To whom", or ???


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

justkennie said:


> I am already working on ti, I am getting references from my place of works.
> 
> I want to ask, can the letter be addressed to "To whom", or ???


Read this for Vic nomination:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## justkennie (May 11, 2016)

SunV said:


> Read this for Vic nomination:
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


Thanks alot for the link, its helpful.

However, it didnt day anything about letter from past employer and if it can be addressed to "To whom". Please advise, this is what is delaying me.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello friends,
I have one 65 and 65+70 points for 189 and 190 respectively. I want to apply for 190 and 489 visa, can anybody guide me how to apply for these types of visa. I have heard I need to approach the state directly. 

Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

combatant said:


> Hello friends,
> I have one 65 and 65+70 points for 189 and 190 respectively. I want to apply for 190 and 489 visa, can anybody guide me how to apply for these types of visa. I have heard I need to approach the state directly.
> 
> Thanks


ANZSCO?

for victoria read this

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/m...a-subclass-190

in case of any doubt after that then let us know. Happy to help.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

justkennie said:


> Thanks alot for the link, its helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> However, it didnt day anything about letter from past employer and if it can be addressed to "To whom". Please advise, this is what is delaying me.




Yes it can be addressed “To Whom it May Concern”


----------



## m_himanshu (Feb 6, 2016)

hello friends,
My first post in here took me long to convince myself to migrate. Have taken the first steps a long long way to go ( booked PTE -A, CDR -prepared.)
My brother has PR and lives in Melbourne.My query is for a 489 family sponsored (Victoria) do I need to have 5 years exp. code 233512/233914.( both are there in VIC list)

please advice..


----------



## justkennie (May 11, 2016)

Well appreciated.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Any hope for 65+ in pte having 70points including 5 points of SS.

261313 AND 261312

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

It looks like there has been a reduction in the number state nomination invites too, starting around March. 

I have been at 75 + 5 for the last 2 weeks. Prior to that was at 70 + 5 for over a month. 

Eng - 20, Exp - 10, Age - 30, Edu - 15
261313. 
VIC


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi friends I have been invited by NSW and am in the process of filling my visa application as I have been to Qatar on short assignments for two to three months on visitors/ Business visa my total stay in 2014/2015 was one year and three months am unable to get Qatar PCC for visitors visa what should I do ? Will this impact my grant? Kindly guide your guidance will be highly appreciated Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

jinahadam said:


> It looks like there has been a reduction in the number state nomination invites too, starting around March.
> 
> I have been at 75 + 5 for the last 2 weeks. Prior to that was at 70 + 5 for over a month.
> 
> ...


Not sure about VIC, but for NSW there was a glitch which caused many invited on Apr 12 to not apply successfully.invites are still expected next week


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I have assessed my skill set and got an outcome as "Engineering technologist-233914"

As per the score calculator, I have a total of 65 points. Since the points required for ET is 75, I couldn't apply for 189 visa. Hence, I'm thinking to apply for state nomination. Could anyone suggest how to proceed further? and What is the chance of getting an invite from the states?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi friends I have been invited by NSW and am in the process of filling my visa application as I have been to Qatar on short assignments for two to three months on visitors/ Business visa my total stay in 2014/2015 was one year and three months am unable to get Qatar PCC for visitors visa what should I do ? Will this impact my grant? Kindly guide your guidance will be highly appreciated Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



PCC is only required when you stayed in country more than 12 months.

If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration
For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.

You must declare all recorded offences to us. If you do not declare an offence and we become aware of this it might have a negative impact on your application.

Do not finalise any travel arrangements until after the grant of your visa. This is because visa processing times can vary depending on the visa type and your personal circumstances.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


So no need to worry.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> PCC is only required when you stayed in country more than 12 months.
> 
> If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration
> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.
> ...


well, above individual should provide PCC his cumulative stay is over 12 months as per my understanding.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> well, above individual should provide PCC his cumulative stay is over 12 months as per my understanding.




Hello I have similar inquiry I have stayed in a country more than 12 months however this was more than 10 years ago and I don’t have a proof of staying as the passport got expired please advise will I still need to find a way to get the pcc as it clearly says in the last 10 years and I am sure its more than 10 years now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

babu91 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have assessed my skill set and got an outcome as "Engineering technologist-233914"
> 
> As per the score calculator, I have a total of 65 points. Since the points required for ET is 75, I couldn't apply for 189 visas. Hence, I'm thinking to apply for state nomination. Could anyone suggest how to proceed further? and What is the chance of getting an invite from the states?


In my opinion, with 65 you will not get an invitation for next two years, try to increase the points to 75 or 80. Then you may stand the chance.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> well, above individual should provide PCC his cumulative stay is over 12 months as per my understanding.


above text is copied from DHA website. If you say this is wrong than I don't know. But no country will provide you PCC on visitor visa.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> Hello I have similar inquiry I have stayed in a country more than 12 months however this was more than 10 years ago and I don’t have a proof of staying as the passport got expired please advise will I still need to find a way to get the pcc as it clearly says in the last 10 years and I am sure its more than 10 years now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better to apply for invite mention the same in your form 80 and wait for CO. If PCC required CO will contact you. You can apply for PCC with your old passport with entry exit stamps.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

SunV said:


> Better to apply for invite mention the same in your form 80 and wait for CO. If PCC required CO will contact you. You can apply for PCC with your old passport with entry exit stamps.




Thanks SunV for your reply hopefully he will not ask as this expired passport I don’t have it anymore. I am still waiting for the invite hopefully it will come this month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Better to apply for invite mention the same in your form 80 and wait for CO. If PCC required CO will contact you. You can apply for PCC with your old passport with entry exit stamps.


PCC should not be required.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> above text is copied from DHA website. If you say this is wrong than I don't know. But no country will provide you PCC on visitor visa.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


It does not mention if an applicant stayed on on tourist visa or any other visa, the fact is that the person stayed for more than 12 months. Unless if you can point me to that please  i might be missing something. 

That's my understanding and general agreed understanding that if an applicant spent 12 or more months in one country he or she should provide PCC. 

Like for example in the US for FBI summary check, you are not required to provide any details of your stays... you could have come as tourist or as visitor, or as anything you can still apply. I can confirm the same with Russia, I reckon it may even be the same for the UK... and Germany maybe even too.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> PCC should not be required.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your valuable information on PCC as far as PCC by FBI of USA is concerned and the gulf countries a different approach moreover when you go to the QAtar and come back again you go after fifteen days problem here is when you have no resident card and inbetween you again go to India and you are asking PCC for a whole year in gap between for fifteen days etc everytime in the case how many PCs they are going to issue I had been there five times making it a year and three months However I am in the process of filling 190Thanks again for your valuable replies

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

*190 vic nomination*

Hi Team,

I applied for 190VIC online on 4th May 2018 and today I received this email and really devastated about the main reason for refusal... Because they never ask and commitment to Victoria and I really don't know about this.

(( Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria,

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Nominated skilled migrants are required to live and work in Victoria for the first two years of their nominated visa. In assessing an application, the Victorian Government considers how well an applicant can demonstrate a commitment to settling in Victoria, such as connections with Australia through family, friends, previous travel, study or employment.

We need to ensure that nominated migrants have the necessary resources, support and commitment to successfully migrate to Victoria and, in this case, it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Home Affairs’ website for alternative visa pathways: 
We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.
))


Can someone help me?


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I applied for 190VIC online on 4th May 2018 and today I received this email and really devastated about the main reason for refusal... Because they never ask and commitment to Victoria and I really don't know about this.
> 
> ...


Hello, I was surprised to see that you got refusal within 3 days of filing the victorian application!! Moreover, as you said you didn't receive a commitment letter request and yet they reject you! actually, this is the first time I saw someone reporting such a case. Could you share more details regarding your occupation, points, and timeline maybe it will have some insight to answer your query?
Have you applied for NSW?


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Hi Dear,

I am Mechanical Engineer with 65 points without SS, PTE 65 each, 7 years exp.

I have also lodged for NSW but not any update yet.

Anyone can advise that how long would it take to get an invite for NSW or should I apply for 489 NSW?


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer with 65 points without SS, PTE 65 each, 7 years exp.
> 
> ...


Hello, experts can correct me. If I am not mistaken since you have lodged NSW application rejection rate for Vic will be almost 100%.

Hopefully, you can get it through NSW you can check immitracker to know the current trend for your occupation as for 489 I guess you need to have a job offer or a relative living there to apply.

The best thing you can do to enhance your chances is to improve your PTE score.

Best of luck.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

*Niaz*



Australian Expat said:


> Hello, experts can correct me. If I am not mistaken since you have lodged NSW application rejection rate for Vic will be almost 100%.
> 
> Hopefully, you can get it through NSW you can check immitracker to know the current trend for your occupation as for 489 I guess you need to have a job offer or a relative living there to apply.
> 
> ...


Dear I lodged separate EOI for NSW and I am waiting for an invitation. However, I believed that NSW 190 will invite as per their requirement.

As per your comment i was rejected due to NSW application is not correct because i never get invited.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> Dear I lodged separate EOI for NSW and I am waiting for an invitation. However, I believed that NSW 190 will invite as per their requirement.
> 
> As per your comment i was rejected due to NSW application is not correct because i never get invited.


I believe each state prefer someone who has employ-ability and commitment to stay in their state or else they are just wasting the nomination for no benefit at all. I have been invited for 489 visa in NT. When i applied my state sponsorship application, i see to it that i cancelled all other state i applied to give way and show my commitment and sincerity with my NT application. Coz, they will just conclude upon seeing different state application that you are just too eager to get visa for Australia and not committed to a particular state. just my two cents.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

expat2expat said:


> I believe each state prefer someone who has employ-ability and commitment to stay in their state or else they are just wasting the nomination for no benefit at all. I have been invited for 489 visa in NT. When i applied my state sponsorship application, i see to it that i cancelled all other state i applied to give way and show my commitment and sincerity with my NT application. Coz, they will just conclude upon seeing different state application that you are just too eager to get visa for Australia and not committed to a particular state. just my two cents.


Totally agree I did the same I withdrawn my NSW application to show commitment to Vic as I saw many application got rejected from Vic because of applying to more than one state.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> Totally agree I did the same I withdrawn my NSW application to show commitment to Vic as I saw many application got rejected from Vic because of applying to more than one state.


Guys,

Are you referring NSW application of EOI or after pre-invite application to NSW for their approval?


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are you referring NSW application of EOI or after pre-invite application to NSW for their approval?


any application you have with other state. EOI with other state. The key is loyalty and sincerity to your possible sponsor. Its like courting a girl.(if applies to you) how can a girl believes in you if your are courting two other girls apart from her.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

expat2expat said:


> any application you have with other state. EOI with other state. The key is loyalty and sincerity to your possible sponsor. Its like courting a girl.(if applies to you) how can a girl believes in you if your are courting two other girls apart from her.


They clearly haven't bought into the saying that " Sydney is the girl you date, but Melbourne is the girl you take home to meet the parents"!


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are you referring NSW application of EOI or after pre-invite application to NSW for their approval?


Before the invite, there is nothing called pre-invite. Victoria is very strict in commitment once they see you have applied to another state they will reject you unless they are convinced with your commitment letter which in your case not requested.

On the other hand, NSW will not reject if you applied to another state. Once you have invited it is almost guaranteed that your application will get approved.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

pravincv said:


> They clearly haven't bought into the saying that " Sydney is the girl you date, but Melbourne is the girl you take home to meet the parents"!


This doesn't apply as he doesn't have a date with anyone yet. He is still asking Sydney for a date which she didn't respond yet. While doing so, he also asked Victoria for a date but she refused it as she learned that he ask the same with Sydney.

Therefore for the benefit of anyone asking for a date make sure to do it one at a time. Two timer is a no no.

Sorry if that sound harsh but its the reality.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

*Niaz*



expat2expat said:


> This doesn't apply as he doesn't have a date with anyone yet. He is still asking Sydney for a date which she didn't respond yet. While doing so, he also asked Victoria for a date but she refused it as she learned that he ask the same with Sydney.
> 
> Therefore for the benefit of anyone asking for a date make sure to do it one at a time. Two timer is a no no.
> 
> Sorry if that sound harsh but its the reality.


Yes, I was wondering how Victorian Girls refused in the very first attempt.  I believed the Victorian girl has too many to offer a date, that's why she is very annoying


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> Yes, I was wondering how Victorian Girls refused in the very first attempt.  I believed the Victorian girl has too many to offer a date, that's why she is very annoying


Guys,

Should I apply for 489 NSW? or wait for 190 NSW?

I am Mechanical Engineer with 65 points without SS

for 190 I will have 70
and 489 i will have 75

Please advice


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have applied for 189 on 01-DEC-2017 with 65 points and no call yet.
Certainly I applied for 190 against NSW on 31-Dec with 70 points but no call again.
Now today I applied for Victoria but reading this forum i interpret they are upfrontly rejecting
if someone applies for more than 1 state , what is this going on ?

If we are not getting a call for 1 door we are trying another and AU governments are only in
mood of reducing immigration nothing else.

I do not know what should I do with my Victoria Application now ?

189 EOI : 01-Dec-2017 with 65 points
190 EOI [NSE] : 31-Dec-2017 with (65+5) points
190 EOI [VIC] : 07-May-2018 with (65+5) points


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

What's your ANZSCO Code?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

*261313*


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> *261313*


Hello mate with your occupation the current trend for 189 is 75 to get invited and 70+5 for states at least.

with 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190 its very hard unless they increase the invites next FY in July. So, best thing to do is to increase your points by improving your PTE score as you can get 10 more points then you can update your EOI to get invited.


----------



## Ns4703 (May 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I have applied for SS for Victoria RN with 55 points on a 23 April, 2018. Just want to know how long it take for SS for Victoria.
Thanks


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello everyone,

My Application got rejected for VIC I was expecting this I don't even recall seeing anyone recently got his final application from VIC approved I wonder really are they still approving any application I wasted a lot of time and effort, I even withdrew my NSW application "which was a mistake" and it was for nothing. Anyway, I will apply for NSW again and hopefully, 189 invites get increased by July.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Australian Expat said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My Application got rejected for VIC I was expecting this I don't even recall seeing anyone recently got his final application from VIC approved I wonder really are they still approving any application I wasted a lot of time and effort, I even withdrew my NSW application "which was a mistake" and it was for nothing. Anyway, I will apply for NSW again and hopefully, 189 invites get increased by July.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


The less said the better for Victoria .They have their own ways

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Experts I need your advise please I changed my VIC EOI which got rejected to NSW and My DOE still the same is this OK ? or I must create a new EOI for NSW Please advise.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> The less said the better for Victoria .They have their own ways
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Agree


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My Application got rejected for VIC I was expecting this I don't even recall seeing anyone recently got his final application from VIC approved I wonder really are they still approving any application I wasted a lot of time and effort, I even withdrew my NSW application "which was a mistake" and it was for nothing. Anyway, I will apply for NSW again and hopefully, 189 invites get increased by July.
> 
> All the best to everyone.



Sorry to hear from your side.
Do they give a solid reason or a general email?


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Sorry to hear from your side.
> Do they give a solid reason or a general email?


General Email as usual


----------



## yoshi345 (Apr 21, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> Before the invite, there is nothing called pre-invite. Victoria is very strict in commitment once they see you have applied to another state they will reject you unless they are convinced with your commitment letter which in your case not requested.
> 
> On the other hand, NSW will not reject if you applied to another state. Once you have invited it is almost guaranteed that your application will get approved.


Hello Expats. What if a person has applied for two EOI with different user id / email id?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijay Chunduri (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Have applied for VICTORIA SS on 457 streamlined pathway details have been given below.

VIC SS applied -- 16th Mar 2018
Reference ID received -- 17th Mar 2018
Additional docs submitted -- 26th Mar 2018
Acknowledgement for additional docs received - 30th Mar 2018.

As per the guidelines provided in liveinvictoria site, i should be able to receive outcome with in 2 weeks of time.

Today is 16th business day , however no decision made from the department.

Can you guys share your experiences in such cases.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinay_1187 said:


> *261313*


with 65 invite is impossible now (well unless somehow VIC or NSW will decide to lower the threshold) they currently invite people at.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

yoshi345 said:


> Hello Expats. What if a person has applied for two EOI with different user id / email id?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


No problem


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Helo Friends,
Is anyone in the group with 2613 code, get invite from VIC ?
I have same code and just applied EOI for VIC.


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

Very true !!! I agree with you.


----------



## expat2expat (May 1, 2018)

yoshi345 said:


> Hello Expats. What if a person has applied for two EOI with different user id / email id?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


you can do that. no issue.

But you will be giving same passport number, same name, same personal details etc. with current technology they will still know if you have application in other state if your intention is not to let them know you have other state applied.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi am about to submit 190 for VIC and there is a question ready to work outside states what do I answer YES or NO pls suggest job code 261313


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Hi am about to submit 190 for VIC and there is a question ready to work outside states what do I answer YES or NO pls suggest job code 261313


Select YES.

You got ITA/Pre-invite or you have job offer or you are just submitting the EOI?


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I have applied for job code 261313 software engineer. No pre invite applied for 189 waiting for it now applying for 190 to try my luck here. And after submitting this what would be the next step


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> I have applied for job code 261313 software engineer. No pre invite applied for 189 waiting for it now applying for 190 to try my luck here. And after submitting this what would be the next step


Got it.

Below are the steps for you 

Vic:


1)190 EOI created in skill select with VIC as preferred state. EOI status- SUBMITTED

2) wait for pre-invite/ITA(Invitation to apply). EOI status- SUBMITTED

3)once invited: 14 days period to apply for nomination which is sent through link in your mail by [email protected] and PDF in mail in correspondence section of skillselect, For VIC there is no fees .Attach all the documents in application important one is CV/Resume. EOI status- SUBMITTED

Online link for VIC nomination after Pre-Invite/ITA for ICT and other occupations: https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount?SQ_ACTION=login

4) wait for 1-12 weeks period to get approval from VIC. EOI status- SUBMITTED

5) After getting approval you will get mail from [email protected] and [email protected] stating that 
"
Dear *****

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Economic Development, Jobs.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator" 

6) EOI status-- Invited.

7) your EOI for VIC will be freezed for 60 days, all other EOI's will be active.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you for such detailed explanation I just submitted the EOI and it's for 70 points any idea as per the latest trends when can I expect an Invite


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Thank you for such detailed explanation I just submitted the EOI and it's for 70 points any idea as per the latest trends when can I expect an Invite


I assume your points are 70+5.

Being honest and if current trend continues then NEVER. Right now people with 75+5 are waiting for their 190 Pre-invites/ITA then there is a long queue of 70+5 from Feb onwards.

but no one knows what are the changes after July so be helpful.

Best of luck.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

The next step is to wait right no need to send any info to VIC


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Sad but it's 65+5 =70 I know I have to wait for long when does 190 draw happen same like 189 alternate Wednesday where can we see that. And there is no need to send any email to VIC correct I should wait for the emails now right.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Sad but it's 65+5 =70 I know I have to wait for long when does 190 draw happen same like 189 alternate Wednesday where can we see that. And there is no need to send any email to VIC correct I should wait for the emails now right.


There are no specific dates for state invites it can be any day of the month.

yes next step is to wait for VIC to respond on your skill select profile but with 65+5 its very difficult. Please check you are meeting the minimum eligibility criteria of VIC i.e. number of years experience and amount in hand at below link. otherwise your application would not be successful.


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## Ns4703 (May 8, 2018)

Happyjassar said:


> Happyjassar said:
> 
> 
> > josygeorge000 said:
> ...



Did you get invited.?


----------



## siva_t (May 10, 2018)

Hi Peng,

Currently I am outside Australia and I had already lodged an application for 190 Visa through 457 pathway from here. Now I am planning to move out from my current employer in India and this might cause withdrawal of my current 457.
I do have couple of queries:
1: Will this affect my ongoing 190 visa process?
2: How can I communicate my employment change to DIBP, while my 190 application is in received status?
Thanks in advance.

Regards
Siva


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,

Today is my 94th day since I have submitted my application to VIC. As per the acknowledgment email received from them, it has been stated that their decision will be taken within 12 weeks (84 days).

Has anybody experienced such delay???


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today is my 94th day since I have submitted my application to VIC. As per the acknowledgment email received from them, it has been stated that their decision will be taken within 12 weeks (84 days).
> 
> Has anybody experienced such delay???


You can politely inquire about the status of your application since it is past 12 weeks.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> Mina2022 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



I have sent two emails without any response from their side 😭😭


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today is my 94th day since I have submitted my application to VIC. As per the acknowledgment email received from them, it has been stated that their decision will be taken within 12 weeks (84 days).
> 
> Has anybody experienced such delay???


I am at 75th day. You should send them an email regarding your case.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi Bro, 

Did you choose only one state as VIC while filling your EOI.

Thanks


----------



## Ns4703 (May 8, 2018)

OCCUPATION CODE 254499.
what is the current trend for AS Victoria.?
Anyone have any idea


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

how are you guys managing multiple state sponsorship EOIs, since things are becoming increasingly gloomy, i am thinking of putting my hat in the ring for NSW too, but i understand VIC doesn't look kindly on this, do u withdraw ur NSW after u receive ur pre-invite? or just having two EOIs for two states is something that will be frowned upon by VIC, i which case i would never get a pre-invite?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi im on a temporary visa now and thinking about taking out a loan with a bank here in Australia to support my PR application. 

Does that mean that if i have a loan within australia it can affect the application for a 190? 

I could set the loan period as 3 years but visa will be expired in 2 years, but I could still get the loan my question is would it reflected in my pr application?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

jinahadam said:


> how are you guys managing multiple state sponsorship EOIs, since things are becoming increasingly gloomy, i am thinking of putting my hat in the ring for NSW too, but i understand VIC doesn't look kindly on this, do u withdraw ur NSW after u receive ur pre-invite? or just having two EOIs for two states is something that will be frowned upon by VIC, i which case i would never get a pre-invite?


You can suspend your NSW EOI after getting VIC pre-invite/ITA. I followed the same.

Best of luck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi im on a temporary visa now and thinking about taking out a loan with a bank here in Australia to support my PR application.
> 
> Does that mean that if i have a loan within australia it can affect the application for a 190?
> 
> I could set the loan period as 3 years but visa will be expired in 2 years, but I could still get the loan my question is would it reflected in my pr application?


If you are working, then a loan would not normally affect your 190 SS application 

If you are a student, then the state might be worried about how you will manage to survive till you get a job 

Cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Mina2022 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



I sent 2 emails without any response


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

singh14286 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Did you choose only one state as VIC while filling your EOI.
> 
> Thanks



For Non-ICT occupations, No EOI is required prior to receiving an invitation from the state


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you are working, then a loan would not normally affect your 190 SS application
> 
> If you are a student, then the state might be worried about how you will manage to survive till you get a job
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, appreciate your contribution to the community... I wish I have enough points to rep+ you again :flame::flame:

Yes, I'm working Full time on a permanent position. 
My only concern is if my loan duration longer than my current visa duration, would it be affected towards my PR ...? (yes, Assume I could take a loan like that)


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I sent 2 emails without any response


Then we can do anything except waiting for response.... Have patience dear surey you will get it soon... Stay positive️

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Thanks NB, appreciate your contribution to the community... I wish I have enough points to rep+ you again :flame::flame:
> 
> Yes, I'm working Full time on a permanent position.
> My only concern is if my loan duration longer than my current visa duration, would it be affected towards my PR ...? (yes, Assume I could take a loan like that)


Once you get an invite, the CO will not be bothered with a loan that you have taken from the bank .
You should not have any overdue payments to the government when your application is being processed 

Cheers


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I sent 2 emails without any response


Hello 
Any response from VIC?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinks77 (May 14, 2018)

Hi, 

How long it might take to get NSW state sponsorship on 70+5 points? I have lodged my EOI on April 23, 2018?

Do we have any idea if DIBP will extend number of invites from 300 to 1000 post July 2018?

Type 189: Points 70
Type: 190
Points: 70+5
Code: 2613
EOI: 23 April 20178


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pinks77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long it might take to get NSW state sponsorship on 70+5 points? I have lodged my EOI on April 23, 2018?
> 
> ...


State Invitations cannot be predicted. Whats your language points? Generally, NSW prefers 20 pointers. If you meet that, then you stand a good chance of getting invite. 

Nobody knows how many invites will be issued by DIBP during each Invitation Round. It is most likely to go up after July 2018. But, do note that it may remain at 300 also.


----------



## pinks77 (May 14, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> State Invitations cannot be predicted. Whats your language points? Generally, NSW prefers 20 pointers. If you meet that, then you stand a good chance of getting invite.
> 
> Nobody knows how many invites will be issued by DIBP during each Invitation Round. It is most likely to go up after July 2018. But, do note that it may remain at 300 also.


Thanks for replying.

My score
Age: 30
PTE: 10
Degree: 15
Work Exp: 15
Can go for partner skills evaluation under 190, partner is Public Relations professional. Will that help?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

pinks77 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If your partner skills and your skills are on the same Skilled Occupation List then you can add partner points.

Do take a look at that. 

Also, there is no harm in improving your points. It will only increase your chances of getting an invite.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I have shown 3 organizational experience certificate to claim 15 points for job exp. Today my current organizations CEO receives employment verification letter from DIBP. Now the question is --will DIBP also send two other organization for verification??? How much time will be required for visa grant after employment verification?? Please help me someone…


----------
MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Guys!! 

I had applied for VIC nomination on 26th Feb 2018, they had asked me for a CV and commitment letter. Today I received the following email from VIC.


Thank you for your application for Victorian Government visa nomination. Due to a high number of applications received, we are experiencing delays in processing all skilled visa nomination applications. Unfortunately, this means that a nomination outcome is unlikely to be provided within the published processing timeframes. Please do contact us by telephone with any urgent deadlines relating to existing applications, however we request that you do not enquire as to the status of your application. We appreciate your patience and understanding and apologise for any inconvenience caused. Please continue to monitor our web page for further updates in the coming weeks:

Don't know if my application is on the positive side or not but its been 80 days now.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> I had applied for VIC nomination on 26th Feb 2018, they had asked me for a CV and commitment letter. Today I received the following email from VIC.
> 
> ...


I applied on 1st March,, I can understand your position as it is much difficult to wait and understand what they are doing. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Victorian Skilled Visa Nomination Processing Delay*

I also received this mail in the morning today. 


"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government visa nomination. 
Due to a high number of applications received, we are experiencing delays in processing all skilled visa nomination applications.
Unfortunately, this means that a nomination outcome is unlikely to be provided within the published processing timeframes. 
Please do contact us by telephone with any urgent deadlines relating to existing applications, however we request that you do not enquire as to the status of your application.
We appreciate your patience and understanding and apologise for any inconvenience caused.
Please continue to monitor our web page for further updates in the coming weeks"

*The last line is of interest. Keep monitoring our web page.....some change in the policy is in the air...I can sense it.*


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Same email received.

Dear Santosh Kumar PARIMI,



Thank you for your application for Victorian Government visa nomination. 



_Due to a high number of applications received, we are experiencing delays in processing all skilled visa nomination applications. 

Unfortunately, this means that a nomination outcome is unlikely to be provided within the published processing timeframes. 

Please do contact us by telephone with any urgent deadlines relating to existing applications, however we request that you do not enquire as to the status of your application. 

We appreciate your patience and understanding and apologise for any inconvenience caused._

--I had applied the nomination on 13th April, so now they will give their opinion after 1st July only it seems.

not sure whether it is good or bad sign. Hope they will start approving nominations as they used to do earlier.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

*Same mail on delays in processing from Victoria*

Hello,

I too got the same mail that everyone has got.

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government visa nomination. I posted my application @ liveinvic on 12Mar18. I got this mail on 15May18.

The last line of their mail in this context looks concerning


"Due to a high number of applications received, we are experiencing delays in processing all skilled visa nomination applications.
Unfortunately, this means that a nomination outcome is unlikely to be provided within the published processing timeframes. 
Please do contact us by telephone with any urgent deadlines relating to existing applications, however we request that you do not enquire as to the status of your application.
We appreciate your patience and understanding and apologise for any inconvenience caused.
Please continue to monitor our web page for further updates in the coming weeks"

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## Vic190 (May 15, 2018)

I applied for my PR on 6th April 2018. My global processing time was 8 to 11 months initially. It is now changed to 6-10 months today. What does this mean. What should be the expected time to get the PR?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vic190 said:


> I applied for my PR on 6th April 2018. My global processing time was 8 to 11 months initially. It is now changed to 6-10 months today. What does this mean. What should be the expected time to get the PR?




It only means the DIBP has picked up some speed in processing applications. Each individual though may have different processing times though. The 6-10 months is only an average duration. Don’t keep your hopes up because this keeps changing every month or two.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Same email received.
> 
> ...





mahaindia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I too got the same mail that everyone has got.
> 
> ...





Jonny Walker said:


> I also received this mail in the morning today.
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your application for Victorian Government visa nomination.
> ...


I too got the same email from VIC. In my perspective we have to wait for long. Hope so this wait might be for positive.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> santosh.parmi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi all,

Is it the same thing happening for anyone applied through streamlined pathway for VIC state?


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

kdabbara said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it the same thing happening for anyone applied through streamlined pathway for VIC state?


I think yes .. Its happening for all applications 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

It's on their website https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...losure-of-skilled-migration-visa-applications

We are currently experiencing a very high volume of applications for visa nomination for skilled migration. To help us manage this demand, and meet our service commitments to you, we are not accepting any new applications at this time.

We will continue to assess all nomination applications received prior to 15 May 2018, however delays may occur in providing outcomes for these applications.

Please note that this is only a temporary measure to manage current demands. 

We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience caused and encourage you to check our website in the coming weeks to stay up-to-date and apply for skilled migration visa nomination when applications reopen.


----------



## Evacheung (May 16, 2018)

Same here, got the email yesterday. Feel very frustrated a don't know how long I need to wait for nomination. My friend lodged her application at the end of Feb got nomination in three weeks and one invitation in one week. I have the same points as her but unfortunately I lodged mine on 4th April and still waiting for nomination


----------



## kdabbara (Mar 27, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> It's on their website https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...losure-of-skilled-migration-visa-applications
> 
> We are currently experiencing a very high volume of applications for visa nomination for skilled migration. To help us manage this demand, and meet our service commitments to you, we are not accepting any new applications at this time.
> 
> ...


In the wake of the current scenario, can we still submit EOI for VIC state and submit state nomination application when they open up again? Asking this question because I will be losing age points at mid of July.

Also, if we submit the state nomination application now, will they reject straight away or the option for submitting itself has been disabled? In case of reject, one has to wait 6 months for re-applying. 

Please reply to the concerns.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kdabbara said:


> In the wake of the current scenario, can we still submit EOI for VIC state and submit state nomination application when they open up again? Asking this question because I will be losing age points at mid of July.
> 
> Also, if we submit the state nomination application now, will they reject straight away or the option for submitting itself has been disabled? In case of reject, one has to wait 6 months for re-applying.
> 
> Please reply to the concerns.


This notice is for those eligible and want to apply directly to VIC for SS
They have been asked not to submit any application till they reopen

You are free to submit your EOI in skill select under 190 for VIC also even today without any repercussions 

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Was hoping to apply VIC directly but now they have closed. 
And my occupation is 261314 software tester and heard it's a graveyarded code. And my chances are extremely low with 55+5 points. 
Only plus point is the job offer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Was hoping to apply VIC directly but now they have closed.
> And my occupation is 261314 software tester and heard it's a graveyarded code. And my chances are extremely low with 55+5 points.
> Only plus point is the job offer.


You are correct
261314 is a graveyard code
But as you have a job offer, there maybe a glimmer of hope

I would not be surprised if next year VIC remove it from their list as NSW have already done

Cheers


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today is my 94th day since I have submitted my application to VIC. As per the acknowledgment email received from them, it has been stated that their decision will be taken within 12 weeks (84 days).
> 
> Has anybody experienced such delay???


What's your anzco code?? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jithinmp1 said:


> What's your anzco code??
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Approved or grant does not depend on anzsco in case of VIC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

I have taken job experience from my Branch office but CO sent employment verification on 14/05/2018 to CEO of Head Office. Head office differ in some points will it hamper to my VISA grant? Please help me...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> I have taken job experience from my Branch office but CO sent employment verification on 14/05/2018 to CEO of Head Office. Head office differ in some points will it hamper to my VISA grant? Please help me...




Potentially it may, if information you have provided is not in sync with what they have heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

masumbibm said:


> I have taken job experience from my Branch office but CO sent employment verification on 14/05/2018 to CEO of Head Office. Head office differ in some points will it hamper to my VISA grant? Please help me...


I don't understand...your company doesn't have HR? ..why CO is approaching the CEO of the company, moreover, your experience letter is issued based on the company HR or your direct manager at that time! how is this your problem if there is a miss communication between the company CEO/ Managers/ HR?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mike129 said:


> I don't understand...your company doesn't have HR? ..why CO is approaching the CEO of the company, moreover, your experience letter is issued based on the company HR or your direct manager at that time! how is this your problem if there is a miss communication between the company CEO/ Managers/ HR?


It is often the case that head office and HR won't know what the employee is actually doing, they have JD based on generic description... hence disconnect.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

mike129 said:


> I don't understand...your company doesn't have HR? ..why CO is approaching the CEO of the company, moreover, your experience letter is issued based on the company HR or your direct manager at that time! how is this your problem if there is a miss communication between the company CEO/ Managers/ HR?


Dear mike129,

My company has HR but they exactly do not know what the role I am playing at branch level thats the problem. They already replied to DIBP, I dont know what they have said?? Now its totally depend on my luck..:target:

MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018 t
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It is often the case that head office and HR won't know what the employee is actually doing, they have JD based on generic description... hence disconnect.



Dear Andreyx108b,

If my head office and HR replied based on a generic description what may be happened from the side of CO.:target:

MASUM
Agricultural consultant:234111
VETASSES + OUTCOME: 02/10/2017
PTE 1st TIME:09/12/2017
EOI SUBMISSION:20/12/2017
INVITATION FROM VIC:03/01/2018
VISA LODGE WITH 60 POINTS :18/01/2018
VISA GRANT:????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> Dear Andreyx108b,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would suggest to see what HR has provided and then seek further advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

masumbibm said:


> Dear mike129,
> 
> My company has HR but they exactly do not know what the role I am playing at branch level thats the problem. They already replied to DIBP, I dont know what they have said?? Now its totally depend on my luck..:target:
> 
> ...


Good luck, I don't think it will be a big deal if CEO mentioned things a little different from your experience letter. but again this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

masumbibm said:


> Dear Andreyx108b,
> 
> If my head office and HR replied based on a generic description what may be happened from the side of CO.:target:
> 
> ...


an just curious to know how did you get your exp. letter from your company?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mike129 said:


> Good luck, I don't think it will be a big deal if CEO mentioned things a little different from your experience letter. but again this is just my personal opinion.




Any discrepancy may be treated like deception, depends on what was provided by an applicant and by HR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Any discrepancy may be treated like deception, depends on what was provided by an applicant and by HR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agreed, but the level discrepancy also matters right? ..I mean for example if he mentioned that he is working in agriculture, but their CEO mentioned he is working as a software engineer.. That is totally unacceptable of course, but if the CEO mentioned similar tasks to what he mentioned in agriculture, I think it should be fine.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mike129 said:


> agreed, but the level discrepancy also matters right? ..I mean for example if he mentioned that he is working in agriculture, but their CEO mentioned he is working as a software engineer.. That is totally unacceptable of course, but if the CEO mentioned similar tasks to what he mentioned in agriculture, I think it should be fine.




Sure!agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Someone got nomination from victoria after Feb 2018 for mechanical 233512

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

mike129 said:


> agreed, but the level discrepancy also matters right? ..I mean for example if he mentioned that he is working in agriculture, but their CEO mentioned he is working as a software engineer.. That is totally unacceptable of course, but if the CEO mentioned similar tasks to what he mentioned in agriculture, I think it should be fine.


Agreed also but the matter is that I am an agriculturist working for agriculture but HR said that the experience letter is said to be collected from their end not from my direct manager.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

masumbibm said:


> Agreed also but the matter is that I am an agriculturist working for agriculture but HR said that the experience letter is said to be collected from their end not from my direct manager.


that is fine all companies do this, but some of them the HR refers to your direct manager for the job details and some have a standard job description for each job...If you used your exp. the letter you got from the HR with your assessment with the relevant authority and you got a positive assessment and same xp. letter you submitted to DHA you should be fine... I am just surprised why the CO approached your CEO...any one who is working in a major company, clearly, the CEO will not have any idea on what the smaller employees are doing... I mean that is the job of your manager/ Director!...what is the hierarchy of your company ? .is it CEO -VP-Director -Manager or just CEO-Manager ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> Dear Andreyx108b,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If its completely different from what you have provided you may receive natural justice letter... then you will need to provide additional evidence and wait longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

mike129 said:


> that is fine all companies do this, but some of them the HR refers to your direct manager for the job details and some have a standard job description for each job...If you used your exp. the letter you got from the HR with your assessment with the relevant authority and you got a positive assessment and same xp. letter you submitted to DHA you should be fine... I am just surprised why the CO approached your CEO...any one who is working in a major company, clearly, the CEO will not have any idea on what the smaller employees are doing... I mean that is the job of your manager/ Director!...what is the hierarchy of your company ? .is it CEO -VP-Director -Manager or just CEO-Manager ?


Dear Mike,

I am very much happy to see your details reply.. a lot of thanks for that. My company is a major company. Its tough to understand branch level official activities like me. The hierarchy is so long. Pray for me since I am waiting for CO reply...


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> If its completely different from what you have provided you may receive natural justice letter... then you will need to provide additional evidence and wait longer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Andreyx,

It will never completely different because every working day I have to work in my area. However, CO yet to be contacted. What can I do in the meantime??


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

masumbibm said:


> Dear Mike,
> 
> I am very much happy to see your details reply.. a lot of thanks for that. My company is a major company. Its tough to understand branch level official activities like me. The hierarchy is so long. Pray for me since I am waiting for CO reply...


Your most welcome my friend, it is a tough journey for all of us, we should help each other to get to the destination. All the best and good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masumbibm said:


> Dear Andreyx,
> 
> 
> 
> It will never completely different because every working day I have to work in my area. However, CO yet to be contacted. What can I do in the meantime??




As I said d before, try to reach to Head office and see what have they provided and how cum it is different - your HR will need to support you in case of anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Please anyone confirm the ration of ITA after July 2017 ?


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> It's on their website https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...losure-of-skilled-migration-visa-applications
> 
> We are currently experiencing a very high volume of applications for visa nomination for skilled migration. To help us manage this demand, and meet our service commitments to you, we are not accepting any new applications at this time.
> 
> ...


About this.... "We will continue to assess all nomination applications received prior to 15 May 2018" 

Do 'applications' refer to those who have recieved invites and have applied, or to those who are pending invitations?

Thanks for your help folks!

261111 ICT BA
Points 70+5 [Age30, edu15, spouse5, PTE20 + SS5]
DOE NSW190, VIC190, 189= 28-Apt-18
Pre-invite/invite pending


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Do you have any idea on when will VIC start the applications again? Will it be next FY?


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi,
Checked yesterday and saw that Victoria state has stopped accepting the nominations after 15th May. Don't know when will they open again.

Has anybody received invite with 65 points in vic state in last 2-3 months?

Thanks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hi,
> Checked yesterday and saw that Victoria state has stopped accepting the nominations after 15th May. Don't know when will they open again.
> 
> Has anybody received invite with 65 points in vic state in last 2-3 months?
> ...




July 2018. This usually happens every year.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

chamku said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do you have any idea on when will VIC start the applications again? Will it be next FY?




July 2018 is when it would open up again.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> I had applied for VIC nomination on 26th Feb 2018, they had asked me for a CV and commitment letter. Today I received the following email from VIC.
> 
> ...


I have crossed 12weeks without any response from VIC. Did you get any info?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I sent 2 emails without any response


Have you heard any response from VIC. 
I also have crossed 12weeks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Hi. I am in the same boat. Eoi 9 May 70+5 points. Does this mean that if you haven't been nominated before 15th you will not be considered?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> I have crossed 12weeks without any response from VIC. Did you get any info?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk




VIC has accepted that there are delays ongoing in their visa processing times. You should hear from them before July 2018 for sure.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Edustar said:


> Hi. I am in the same boat. Eoi 9 May 70+5 points. Does this mean that if you haven't been nominated before 15th you will not be considered?




If you are talking about the invitation to apply for VIC State Nomination (Pre-invite) then Yes - You will not be considered for this until July 2018.


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

I turn 45 on 2 July. So Victoria sounds off the cards for me.


----------



## sairam125 (Apr 10, 2018)

*EOI lodged for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist*



vincyf1 said:


> If you are talking about the invitation to apply for VIC State Nomination (Pre-invite) then Yes - You will not be considered for this until July 2018.


Hi, 

I have lodged visa 189 and 190 with 70+5 for ICT security specialist. Also I see you have planned your move, have you already found a job ?? If yes, what are the chances of getting a job remotely once the PR is issued.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Survey E-Mail from Victoria*

Hello All,

Today is my day 69 and still waiting a response from Victoria. I have just received this survey e-mail. 

"The Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program aims to attract high calibre, experienced overseas skilled professionals, tradespeople, business owners and investors to meet ongoing workforce needs that cannot be met locally, and to attract investment and jobs to Victoria. The Skilled and Business Migration Program (SBMP), offers assistance through free state visa nomination. 

Annually, the Victorian Government reviews the success of the program with those who have used it, in order to measure performance and client satisfaction with the service. The purpose of this review is to improve the service offered to future investors, skilled and business migrants and their agents. 

The Victorian Government has commissioned EY Sweeney, the market research division of the global advisory firm EY, to help gather feedback from those who have used the SBMP service. 

Shortly, you will be contacted by a representative of EY Sweeney to provide assistance for this research. Your assistance would be much valued and appreciated. The information you provide to EY Sweeney will remain anonymous and confidential, and your details will not be passed on to us. 

Should you have any queries about this research, please contact us at [email protected] 

Thank you in advance for your participation in this survey."

*I was wondering if everybody who has applied through Victorian website has received this message ? Any views ? And when should I expect a response from Victoria ?*


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I recieved the same email buddy
I lodged.my visa.on 22 march






Jonny Walker said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today is my day 69 and still waiting a response from Victoria. I have just received this survey e-mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today is my day 69 and still waiting a response from Victoria. I have just received this survey e-mail.
> 
> ...


Received same email today. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today is my day 69 and still waiting a response from Victoria. I have just received this survey e-mail.
> 
> ...


Today is my 89th day. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Is there any chance for 65 points (with SS) to get an invite in the coming year?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sairam125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged visa 189 and 190 with 70+5 for ICT security specialist. Also I see you have planned your move, have you already found a job ?? If yes, what are the chances of getting a job remotely once the PR is issued.




I have not found a job yet. I will look for it once I land in OZ. I have not had any luck getting an interview from remote location. It’s very rare and quite hard as well. We have to be in OZ to have a chance at getting interview.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today is my day 69 and still waiting a response from Victoria. I have just received this survey e-mail.
> 
> ...


i recieved same email.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello guys just a quick question:
It is right to contact VIC office at that time when we passed 12 weeks timeline. Does anybody did so earlier?

Thnx in advance.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Today is my 89th day.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


HI All, 

I received the same email yesterday..I lodged with all the documents on the 16th of March...


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. Just joined today. I have updated my EOI on 08 March 2018 for 261313 in 189 and 190 for VIC and NSW.

My points breakup is as follows -
Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 20
Spouse - 05
State - 05
Experience - 0

189 - 70 and 190 - 75

Can you please advise as in when can I expect pre-invite in case of 190 and invites in case of 189? Much Thanks in advance.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*189 or 190*

Hi All,
I have 75 points on 189 and have submitted my EOI on 24th May 2018.
When can I expect an invite on 189 with 75 points?
Do you think it is better to submit 190 for SS too?


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Today is my 89th day.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Can you Please keep us updated if/when you get the visa grant?

Thanks & Good Luck


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

AA1988 said:


> Can you Please keep us updated if/when you get the visa grant?
> 
> Thanks & Good Luck


Unfortunately I haven't applied for visa... I'm just waiting for state Nomination

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All,

Has anyone got pre-invites in last 2 months with 65 points for 189 and 70 points in 190 visa for ANZ 261312 ?

I have read somewhere that these days there are no invites sent for less than 75 points for job code 261312. Is that true ?

Please throw some light.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

*What are the chances*

Hello all, if anyone can shed some light into the possibility of getting invited for my application below. I have a job offer from the local hospital.

Age 25
Superior English 20
Tertiary education 15
Aus study requirement 5
Regional area study 5
ANZSCO : 2544 Registered Nurse

Thank you and good luck all


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got pre-invites in last 2 months with 65 points for 189 and 70 points in 190 visa for ANZ 261312 ?
> 
> ...


True for almost all cases... :hippie:


----------



## somaswa (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi, Has anyone got an Invite for ANZSCO Code 261311 - Analyst Programmer, with 65+5 from Victoria nomination?

It’s been a while since I applied and awaiting an invite..


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

somaswa said:


> Hi, Has anyone got an Invite for ANZSCO Code 261311 - Analyst Programmer, with 65+5 from Victoria nomination?
> 
> It’s been a while since I applied and awaiting an invite..


Victoria temporarily stopped both sending invitations and recieving applications.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program Survey*

Hello all,
I understand that a lot of people received the survey e-mail from Victoria. Has any body been contacted by EY Sweeney for the actual survey yet ? For information of all, I have not been contacted so far by the survey company i.e. EY Sweeney.

Secondly, has any body received approval of their application filed in or after March 2018 at Victorian Website.

Thanks...this thread has been sleepy of late


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello all,
> I understand that a lot of people received the survey e-mail from Victoria. Has any body been contacted by EY Sweeney for the actual survey yet ? For information of all, I have not been contacted so far by the survey company i.e. EY Sweeney.
> 
> Secondly, has any body received approval of their application filed in or after March 2018 at Victorian Website.
> ...


No, no contact for actual survey yet...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello all,
> I understand that a lot of people received the survey e-mail from Victoria. Has any body been contacted by EY Sweeney for the actual survey yet ? For information of all, I have not been contacted so far by the survey company i.e. EY Sweeney.
> 
> Secondly, has any body received approval of their application filed in or after March 2018 at Victorian Website.
> ...


I applied on 1st March but no response till date. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello all,
> I understand that a lot of people received the survey e-mail from Victoria. Has any body been contacted by EY Sweeney for the actual survey yet ? For information of all, I have not been contacted so far by the survey company i.e. EY Sweeney.
> 
> Secondly, has any body received approval of their application filed in or after March 2018 at Victorian Website.
> ...


Why dont you try PTE exam and make the points to 75.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> I applied on 1st March but no response till date.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


bro i applied on 26 Feb 2018, last correspondence from VIC was on 13 March. 
still waiting... 
100 days almost

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

I applied on 24th Feb but received confirmation email on 1st March.... 
Stay positive bro ... And gud luck for future.


engineer874 said:


> bro i applied on 26 Feb 2018, last correspondence from VIC was on 13 March.
> still waiting...
> 100 days almost
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Why dont you try PTE exam and make the points to 75.


I wish I could but PTE is currently not available in Pakistan. India does not provide visa to Pakitani nationals, so cant visit. And Dubai is an expensive option. So, IELTS (British Council and AEO) literally holds the monopoly in this market in Pakistan. They charge around PKR. 27,500/- per attempt and intentionally gives a lower score in one module.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Victoria State Sponsorship Timelines*

Dear all,
There is a general perception that Victoria conveys its decision on rejected applications rather quickly. As you cross 9-10 weeks (63-70 days) time, the probability of a positive decision increases. What are views and experiences of you people ??


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I got victoria state approval in 1 month 10 days




Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> There is a general perception that Victoria conveys its decision on rejected applications rather quickly. As you cross 9-10 weeks (63-70 days) time, the probability of a positive decision increases. What are views and experiences of you people ??


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> I applied on 24th Feb but received confirmation email on 1st March....
> Stay positive bro ... And gud luck for future.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Good luck to u too.. hopefully we will get any reply in July..

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Jonny Walker said:


> I wish I could but PTE is currently not available in Pakistan. India does not provide visa to Pakitani nationals, so cant visit. And Dubai is an expensive option. So, IELTS (British Council and AEO) literally holds the monopoly in this market in Pakistan. They charge around PKR. 27,500/- per attempt and intentionally gives a lower score in one module.



Their monoply is worldwide not only in Pak. I saw one guy in a forum he tried 30 times to acheive desired score of IELTS. And another appeared 14 times for ielts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

The perception is that only 70+5 pointers will get invite for vict ss . All 65+5 will be rejected? What is the opinion of ppl here?
Some of friends told me all 65+5 pointers should better apply after july-18 once the backlog of 70pointers in 189 will be cleared. Plz comment

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> The perception is that only 70+5 pointers will get invite for vict ss . All 65+5 will be rejected? What is the opinion of ppl here?
> Some of friends told me all 65+5 pointers should better apply after july-18 once the backlog of 70pointers in 189 will be cleared. Plz comment
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


This perception is crazy...No one knows regarding the State sponsor even the highly qualified agency. Only those in DHA and State knows..some cases even 55+5 got invites. So my opinion just pray and don't think to much and become paranoid. Peace.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> I applied on 1st March but no response till date.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


What's your points breakup and anzsco?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> This perception is crazy...No one knows regarding the State sponsor even the highly qualified agency. Only those in DHA and State knows..some cases even 55+5 got invites. So my opinion just pray and don't think to much and become paranoid. Peace.


Totally agree, no one can predict state nominations/invitations. Even if someone says with absolute surety that a specific case can never get an invite...they are living in a delusional world. The key is to file an EOI, be patient, trust the process and never ever lose hope.:amen:


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Victoria has stopped accepting applications for sponsor visa from May 15. When do you think they will start taking applications?? July 1st???


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> Their monoply is worldwide not only in Pak. I saw one guy in a forum he tried 30 times to acheive desired score of IELTS. And another appeared 14 times for ielts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you feel, your score is lower as expected then you can send your IELTS score for a review. One of my friend got 6.5 in speaking and after review he got 7.5. I got 6.5 and after review got 7.0, which was my desired score.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

khurrammhd said:


> If you feel, your score is lower as expected then you can send your IELTS score for a review. One of my friend got 6.5 in speaking and after review he got 7.5. I got 6.5 and after review got 7.0, which was my desired score.




I also got 7 instead of 6. But in writting they dont give


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> I also got 7 instead of 6. But in writting they dont give
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Writing is the most difficult and tricky part of IELTS. You need practice and proper guidance to get a 7.0 band. If you need I can help you. contact me at [email protected]


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> This perception is crazy...No one knows regarding the State sponsor even the highly qualified agency. Only those in DHA and State knows..some cases even 55+5 got invites. So my opinion just pray and don't think to much and become paranoid. Peace.


Did you know any case of 55+5 got for mechanical 233512. Or for pro rata invitation in this fiscal year 2017-18? . no one knows about state criteria but the trend of the break off points remains the criteria of many states. Vict gave invitations in July Aug sept -17 for mechanical 233512 with only 65+5 pointers, at that time no 70 were pending for 189 and I did not see any invite for 60+5 and below.

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Did you know any case of 55+5 got for mechanical 233512. Or for pro rata invitation in this fiscal year 2017-18? . no one knows about state criteria but the trend of the break off points remains the criteria of many states. Vict gave invitations in July Aug sept -17 for mechanical 233512 with only 65+5 pointers, at that time no 70 were pending for 189 and I did not see any invite for 60+5 and below.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


Being a mechanical engineer why you are waiting for VIC ITA? you can apply directly to VIC without waiting for ITA/Pre-invite.

Please note : Application to VIC are temporary stopped form 15-May-2018. Check their website for further information.


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

SunV said:


> Being a mechanical engineer why you are waiting for VIC ITA? you can apply directly to VIC without waiting for ITA/Pre-invite.
> 
> Please note : Application to VIC are temporary stopped form 15-May-2018. Check their website for further information.


I was rejected in Aug last year from vict
Now I applied again but after applying one of friend advised to refrain now intill Aug when the will reopen . and explained the above logic.

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Did you know any case of 55+5 got for mechanical 233512. Or for pro rata invitation in this fiscal year 2017-18? . no one knows about state criteria but the trend of the break off points remains the criteria of many states. Vict gave invitations in July Aug sept -17 for mechanical 233512 with only 65+5 pointers, at that time no 70 were pending for 189 and I did not see any invite for 60+5 and below.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


Yes there is a friend of mine and not active in any forum he is very quiet guy but not in Victoria he apply in Queensland.. and guest what he landed a Job offer in a company in Queensland and having a visa -190 . This is why no one knows and no one can predict the state sponsor. in this trend in Visa 190 is very difficult to predict unless some Nostradamus mind but still difficult. I believe you will have a good chance aftr July 2018 just dont think to much..enjoy life.. if gods will you will get invites with out any delay. cheers


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

khurrammhd said:


> Writing is the most difficult and tricky part of IELTS. You need practice and proper guidance to get a 7.0 band. If you need I can help you. contact me at [email protected]




I am at 65 points already with eng 10. Need to try PTE for 79. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> Yes there is a friend of mine and not active in any forum he is very quiet guy but not in Victoria he apply in Queensland.. and guest what he landed a Job offer in a company in Queensland and having a visa -190 . This is why no one knows and no one can predict the state sponsor. in this trend in Visa 190 is very difficult to predict unless some Nostradamus mind but still difficult. I believe you will have a good chance aftr July 2018 just dont think to much..enjoy life.. if gods will you will get invites with out any delay. cheers


Every state has his own criteria. I also had received Queensland invite but they need registration certificate from RPEQ without this no one(2335) can get 190ss from queensland. If your friend category 233512 and he was offshore then he might help me in getting the registration from RPEQ?

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Republishing..

Victoria has stopped accepting applications for sponsor visa from May 15. When do you think they will start taking applications?? July 1st???


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Every state has his own criteria. I also had received Queensland invite but they need registration certificate from RPEQ without this no one(2335) can get 190ss from queensland. If your friend category 233512 and he was offshore then he might help me in getting the registration from RPEQ?
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


You just check with EA 1st then in Queensland website and also in other forum they mention step by step procedure.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Guys..
Please share the details of NAMING documents that will be used for the Visa Application?
for example,
1. Applicant_Birth_Certificate
.................
X. Spouse_Birth_Certificate
...................
X. Dependant1_Birth_Certificate
..................
X. Dependant2_Birth_Certificate

What is the exact naming?


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

I was trying to study the data in immitracker. When I sort for Mechanical Engineer, I could see that only around 10 rows are available in the last 1 year and if I sort it to VICTORIA, then I get a total of only 14 line items from 2016, off that the latest is Jan25, 2018 (from egypt) and the latest from India is Oct11, 2017 (lodgement dates)

My query is, should I rely on this data, if so, is it better to apply for some other state since VIC does not seem to be so good for mechanical engineers? or is there something wrong in the way that I have sorted the data? Can any one please validate & confirm on this data that I have populated? Thanks much in advance.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys, My name is Deepak and i'm moving my victoria nomination through an agent. I got my offer letter as ICT security specialist and gave it to the agent. The agent said he applied at May 6th 2018 and he says he hasn't got any acknowledgement mail or reference number, now the nomination is closed. He is not giving me a correct answer. Has anyone applied Vic visa nomination before May 15th 2018? I'm afraid and I really wanna know the status.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys, My name is Deepak and i'm moving my victoria nomination through an agent. I got my offer letter as ICT security specialist and gave it to the agent. The agent said he applied at May 6th 2018 and he says he hasn't got any acknowledgement mail or reference number, now the nomination is closed. He is not giving me a correct answer. Has anyone applied Vic visa nomination before May 15th 2018? I'm afraid and I really wanna know the status.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys, My name is Deepak and i'm moving my victoria nomination through an agent. I got my offer letter as ICT security specialist and gave it to the agent. The agent said he applied at May 6th 2018 and he says he hasn't got any acknowledgement mail or reference number, now the nomination is closed. He is not giving me a correct answer. Has anyone applied Vic visa nomination before May 15th 2018? I'm afraid and I really wanna know the status.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys, My name is Deepak and i'm moving my victoria nomination through an agent. I got my offer letter as ICT security specialist and gave it to the agent. The agent said he applied at May 6th 2018 and he says he hasn't got any acknowledgement mail or reference number, now the nomination is closed. He is not giving me a correct answer. Has anyone applied Vic visa nomination before May 15th 2018? I'm afraid and I really wanna know the status.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> I was trying to study the data in immitracker. When I sort for Mechanical Engineer, I could see that only around 10 rows are available in the last 1 year and if I sort it to VICTORIA, then I get a total of only 14 line items from 2016, off that the latest is Jan25, 2018 (from egypt) and the latest from India is Oct11, 2017 (lodgement dates)
> 
> My query is, should I rely on this data, if so, is it better to apply for some other state since VIC does not seem to be so good for mechanical engineers? or is there something wrong in the way that I have sorted the data? Can any one please validate & confirm on this data that I have populated? Thanks much in advance.


You have sorted the data correctly. There are many people who trust the data of immitracker. Well, I personally don't. This is simple human psychology, as soon as one moves to next stage, one tends to loose interest in the previous. Eg. How many out of us have visited assessment websites like Engineers Australia after successful outcome ?? Further, many people don't update immitracker status, fictitious entries are also there. In short, just take a slight idea from immitracker, but do not completely rely on its data.

Victoria does not have much of heavy industry base. So, depends on which field of mechanical engineering you have expertise in. By the way Victoria is very touchy about applying with other states while an application is under their consideration. So, take well informed decision.

Best of Luch


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Request for participation – review of skilled and business migration program*

Today is *day 84 of my application, no response yet*. Just received this survey e-mail of EY Sweeney a few hours back:

We would like to invite you to participate in a survey to review the Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program (SBMP). Annually, the Victorian Government reviews the success of the program among those that have used it, in order to measure performance and client satisfaction with the service. The purpose of this review is to improve the service offered to future skilled, business and investor migrants and their agents. 

The Victorian Government has commissioned EY Sweeney, the market research division of the global advisory firm EY, to help gather feedback from those who have used the SBMP service. 

We value your responses and would appreciate it if you could answer as openly and honestly as possible. There are no right or wrong answers – just tell us what you think. 
The survey should take no more than 15 minutes to complete 

Please click the button below to start the survey.

*What about other members ? Anyone got this email ? Anyone got a response on outcome of application filed in or before March ??*


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I got the same email and completed the survey



Jonny Walker said:


> Today is *day 84 of my application, no response yet*. Just received this survey e-mail of EY Sweeney a few hours back:
> 
> We would like to invite you to participate in a survey to review the Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program (SBMP). Annually, the Victorian Government reviews the success of the program among those that have used it, in order to measure performance and client satisfaction with the service. The purpose of this review is to improve the service offered to future skilled, business and investor migrants and their agents.
> 
> ...


----------



## abidaltaf (Jun 3, 2018)

I also responded to the survey. They had notified about the same some two weeks back.


----------



## numanabidffc (Jun 12, 2018)

*Applying for VIC Nomination*

Dear All,

I am extremely confused and need your help to understand steps involved to apply VIC state nomination.

My agent lodged EOI in skillselect under 190. For 190 he mentioned VIC as state of interest. 

I also came to know recently that for state sponsorship, application should be submitted on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au website. i think he didn't apply on this website (he is not responding).

Will you pls advise if first EOI needs to submitted and then after getting invitation from VIC he needs to apply on above link or he should have done both (EOI+applying on state website) as first step?

Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

numanabidffc said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am extremely confused and need your help to understand steps involved to apply VIC state nomination.
> 
> ...


Please dont post same query in every thread its against the forum rules.

What's your ANZSCO code if its ICT then your agent is right.

Steps:

ICT occupation:

1. Fill the EOI.
2. wait for Pre-invite/ITA (Invitation to Apply).
3. after ITA , submit application on liveinvictoria website.
4. wait for outcome.
5. apply for visa.

Non ICT/job offer from Vic/streamlined 457/ phd apthway:
1. fill EOI.
2. submit applciation on liveinvictoria website.
3. wait for outcome.
4. apply for visa.

or 

1. submit applciation on liveinvictoria website.
2. wait for outcome.
3. fill EOI and inform vic to get invite on EOI.
4. apply for visa.

refer this

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/m...a-subclass-190

Hope this helps


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> You have sorted the data correctly. There are many people who trust the data of immitracker. Well, I personally don't. This is simple human psychology, as soon as one moves to next stage, one tends to loose interest in the previous. Eg. How many out of us have visited assessment websites like Engineers Australia after successful outcome ?? Further, many people don't update immitracker status, fictitious entries are also there. In short, just take a slight idea from immitracker, but do not completely rely on its data.
> 
> Victoria does not have much of heavy industry base. So, depends on which field of mechanical engineering you have expertise in. By the way Victoria is very touchy about applying with other states while an application is under their consideration. So, take well informed decision.
> 
> Best of Luch


Thanks much for the confirmation dude. I see lots of people talking about data shared in immitracker, but after trying to learn on that for the last couple of weeks, I was not sure if I need to believe that data, If I have to then I should not wait for a positive SS for Victoria, I mean that is the conclusion to which I had come to looking at that data.
But as you have mentioned I should not completely rely on it.

I am still thinking and loosing hope for a positive outcome as days pass. I applied for SS on 02Mar18, but with the amount of messages shared here, I am not sure if waiting for this would be a vice decision, its little confusing now


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> I am still thinking and loosing hope for a positive outcome as days pass. I applied for SS on 02Mar18, but with the amount of messages shared here, I am not sure if waiting for this would be a vice decision, its little confusing now


Initially I applied on 02Mar18, then they replied back asking for an updated CV which I completed and the confirmation from them was on 12Mar18. I could not edit my post, hence had to send my replies back to back.


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello dear fellows
I have applied my 190 visa in last week of april.
I got msg from gsm CO about my medical and birth certificate update and i have done all requirements by last week. But the thing is i got the autogenerated mail stating that 'your case will be reviewed in 28 days ,28 days timelaps.
I would like to know 2 things.
1. Are that was the last requirements checklist that CO asked me to update regarding my documents?
2.though i have submitted the requirements within 4 days. Still my file will be review in 28 days or it can be review anytime?
Please reply i need your genuine opinion


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

146 days since visa lodgement and 30 days since employment verification but no CO contact.. Waiting really eating my intestine...


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

I too have applied for VIC and NSW under 190 for 261312 job code with 55 points on 12th april 2018 with the hope if selected will get 5 points which will make me eligible(60 points) for further process. But now after 2 months and my score i really think i should shut my hopes


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

I heard that NSW shutting down the window of invitations with effect from now...
Is it true??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Amey said:


> I heard that NSW shutting down the window of invitations with effect from now...
> Is it true??


Yes it and only for this FY i.e. till June-2018 effectively 17 days left. 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

*Vic 190*

Hi Friends,


Can somebody please guide me:

On 8th July, i will get 15 points for experience and will update my VIC-190 EOI with 75 points for SKILL-261313.

Around what time i can expect an invite from VIC with these points in new financial year?

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Vic nomination*

Hi 
I'm deepak
I applied for software engineer in Vic nomination with offer letter. I went through an agent, she said they have applied on may 4th and haven't got any reference number or acknowledgement email from victoria after applying to nomination. Is anyone going through my phase? My agent is also not responding properly.
Could someone please help me out with this?


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Please update if someone have got pre invite for vict SS, those who applied after Feb,-18

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnu22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi All, 

I have joined this forum recently and wanted to know if I should take help from agent for Australia PR or can i file it myself. Does agent has some setting to expedite this process in anyway ?


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

vishnu22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have joined this forum recently and wanted to know if I should take help from agent for Australia PR or can i file it myself. Does agent has some setting to expedite this process in anyway ?


In terms of expedite the PR Process, there is no difference whether you or agent applied. If you are fine to do little research on documentation you can do yourself. You can get all information on this forum.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

*VIC Nomination application*

Hi,

VIC has stopped taking nominations for current financial year i.e. 2017-18 from 15th May.
Any idea when they will start accepting nominations for next year? Does that window opens again on 1st July or it is somewhere in mid- july. Please clarify if anybody knows.

Thanks.


----------



## Sonal123 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello, 

I have applied for VIC under 190 Class with 70 points on 15th March, as a developer programmer. Including the point of State sponsorship.

Can anyone tell me what is the probability of getting a nomination?


----------



## guru78sr (Apr 4, 2018)

Any tester with 80 points above has received Pre invite


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

i applied on September 28, 2017 and received it on January 25, 2018. Maybe i had some delays due to the holidays..Good Luck..



Sonal123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for VIC under 190 Class with 70 points on 15th March, as a developer programmer. Including the point of State sponsorship.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the probability of getting a nomination?


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi, 

please note that i received my grant on june 14, Thank God.

hope you received good news tooo





nader_amj said:


> Did they ask you to write a commitment letter? If so, the 12 weeks( normal weeks) are calculated from the day you replied with commitment letter. If not so it will be from the day you applied.
> 
> BTW, I applied 12th of October and still waiting... Please update me whenever you get any response.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Guys, I got my results for 3rd PTE attempt and again I lacked on few numbers to qualify for 79+:ranger::ranger::ranger: :frusty::frusty::frusty: Here is what I was able to score:

Speaking - 76
Writing - 77
Reading - 75
Listening - 75
Overall - 76

Question: does it make sense to update this in my EOI? I am already claiming 10 points


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Victoria State Sponsorship Application Status*

94 Not Out....
I hope that "no news is good news"


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

AA1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> please note that i received my grant on june 14, Thank God.
> 
> hope you received good news tooo


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

What are the chances for 263111 with 70+5 ss points for VIC as per last year trends?I am not able to find a link where I can check the cut off points for VIC 190 for last financial year. Let me know the link if someone has.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Do offshore applicants also receive employment verification calls for Victoria pre-invite?


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Shiv1002 said:


> Guys, I got my results for 3rd PTE attempt and again I lacked on few numbers to qualify for 79+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no. Yes, if you did not have 65 in each component with your old results for SS. No, if you have 65 in each of the components with the old results.

Hope this clears your doubt


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

has VIC 190 stopped for this year like NSW?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shekar.ym said:


> has VIC 190 stopped for this year like NSW?


For 190 and 489 in this financial year at least, yes.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> has VIC 190 stopped for this year like NSW?


In fact it was VIC that lead the way before NSW. VIC closed it by mid of May.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> has VIC 190 stopped for this year like NSW?


Yes, Now Victoria has closed the 190 application for time being. Perhaps, it will re-open July 2018 onwards.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Yes and no. Yes, if you did not have 65 in each component with your old results for SS. No, if you have 65 in each of the components with the old results.
> 
> Hope this clears your doubt


Needless to update the language score unless your existing score card is getting expired any time soon since you are not gaining any extra points out of this new scorecard.


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello People,

I have a couple of questions regarding 190 Visa type.

1) I have submitted an EOI for Software Engineer ( 261313 ) on 16/02. Any pointers on when can I receive nomination from Vic

Points segregation as below 
Age 30 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 10 points | Experience 10 points | 
Total 70 Points including SS

2) I have completed 1 year of professional year in Vic which resulted in 75 Points now. Can I apply through 457 pathway ( through LiveinMelbourne website ). I know currently the applications are being held, but is it worth doing this in July once the application process begins again ?


Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding 190 Visa type.
> 
> ...


If you are eligible for pathway, you should use it without any doubt
Recheck the eligibility in your circumstances 

Your application may not be picked up at all through Skillselect, so why would you like to take that chance

Cheers


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

Has anyone received a VIC nomination with 70 points in the last few months? I have seen people getting invites at 75 points but yet to come across someone having got an invite at 70 points in IT skills.

Is there an exception here?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rkbn said:


> Has anyone received a VIC nomination with 70 points in the last few months? I have seen people getting invites at 75 points but yet to come across someone having got an invite at 70 points in IT skills.
> 
> Is there an exception here?




Many, which ANZSCO code you are looking for? Check immigration tracker you will have the rough idea.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Can you please direct me to url where the last year trends of 190 are mentioned. Let me know the cut off for 263111 if possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

SunV said:


> Many, which ANZSCO code you are looking for? Check immigration tracker you will have the rough idea.


Thanks SunV for your response. Looked around myimmitracker but unable to find a tracker that shows invites for points.

If you have a link for such a tracker, that will be helpful, pls share. Thanks.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rkbn said:


> Thanks SunV for your response. Looked around myimmitracker but unable to find a tracker that shows invites for points.
> 
> If you have a link for such a tracker, that will be helpful, pls share. Thanks.


google this keyword:

Immigration tracker Expression of Interest - SC190.


I can't paste the URL its against the forum rules.


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Guys 

Received rejection today from VIC
application date: 26.02.2018
rejection date: 27.06.2018
233914 ( Engineering Technologist)
points 70+5

reason of rejection: general

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Hard luck dear.


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received rejection today from VIC
> application date: 26.02.2018
> ...


Hi there,

That’s really sad news 😔 We lodged it in March and waiting . Really nervous after reading your post . Could you please share more details like whether u are currently employed in vic , or studied here in vic ?? Or any criteria in that generic email which u didn’t meet

Also am assuming you received an acknowledgement when u had submitted the state nomination application .

Am sorry to ask u above questions , but I had a notion that you l not receieve acknowldeldgemnt and the application gets rejected if you fail to meet the criteria in that’s generic email .< have read the contents of that generic email one some other post >


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Jonny Walker said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Hi,

I came across this post .jsut wondering of you have received state nomination outcome?IT would fairly give an idea of the waiting times a span we had lodged it in March


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Deeps1904 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this post .jsut wondering of you have received state nomination outcome?IT would fairly give an idea of the waiting times a span we had lodged it in March


Still waiting dear..

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Deeps1904 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Ok , am assuming u had applied in March ?? 
Hopefully we get to hear positive news from them soon


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Deeps1904 said:


> Ok , am assuming u had applied in March ??
> Hopefully we get to hear positive news from them soon


Yes applied on 24th Feb and received confirmation email on 1st March. Now, still waiting for the outcome. Hopeful that would be positive.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Deeps1904 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok , am assuming u had applied in March ??
> ...


Would you mind letting me know the ansco code?

Ours is software engineer


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Deeps1904 said:


> Would you mind letting me know the ansco code?
> 
> Ours is software engineer


Yeah sure, it is 233211 civil engineer. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> That’s really sad news 😔 We lodged it in March and waiting . Really nervous after reading your post . Could you please share more details like whether u are currently employed in vic , or studied here in vic ?? Or any criteria in that generic email which u didn’t meet
> 
> ...


Application date: 26.02.2018

acknowledgement: 28.02.2018 + requested for an updated CV.

6th March 2018: request to send a commitment letter 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

Had u received that survey email ??

And would you mind letting me know how many points you had ?


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Deeps1904 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Had u received that survey email ??
And would you mind letting me know how many points you had ?


Deeps1904 said:


> Had u received that survey email ??
> 
> And would you mind letting me know how many points you had ?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all, 
Is it true that as from July they increased number of points to apply to be 65, and not 60?


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> Is it true that as from July they increased number of points to apply to be 65, and not 60?


Yes..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Deeps1904 said:


> Had u received that survey email ??
> And would you mind letting me know how many points you had ?


yeah i had received that survey email on Jun 12.

I have 70 points without SS

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

yes. That's true.
Go through below link for more details.

Pool/Pass Mark rises for 489/189/190 visas to 65 points minimum - Iscah


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone provide me a sample CV for 'Software Engineer'. I am interested to know about details like Format, Content framing etc.

Thanks in Advance
Srik


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

*VIC is open again for 2018-2019*

Hi All,

FYI, Victoria is open for nomination again for this FY 2018-2019.

Their occupation list is updated today, Please find the link below:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

Best of luck to all applicants seeking nomination for Victoria.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Victoria is open for nomination again for this FY 2018-2019.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. 

How long it will take to get an invite for civil engineer if we satisfy all their minimum requirements?

Experience - 5 Years and English - 10 Points

Total - 65 + 5 

Thanks,


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

For 489 they asking a job offer right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> How long it will take to get an invite for civil engineer if we satisfy all their minimum requirements?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Process is changed for Non ICT (nursing and engineering) from yesterday. before it was direct application now they change the process.


Please refer to* How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations* section in below link.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

Since it's a new change no one knows how soon you will get ITA/Pre-invite.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> How long it will take to get an invite for civil engineer if we satisfy all their minimum requirements?
> 
> ...


Hii, i am waiting since 1st march with 65+5 points under 233211 anzsco. Hoping that they will nominate soon in this new FY.

Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Process is changed for Non ICT (nursing and engineering) from yesterday. before it was direct application now they change the process.
> 
> ...


Hello, plz shed some light what about nomination applications that have already lodged.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hello, plz shed some light what about nomination applications that have already lodged.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk



That will go with old process. I hope you have already applied for VIC through old process. If yes, then you have to wait for their decision on your application.

Hope you will get positive reply soon.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> That will go with old process. I hope you have already applied for VIC through old process. If yes, then you have to wait for their decision on your application.
> 
> Hope you will get positive reply soon.


Yeah mate i have already applied for nomination on their website since 1st march. 

Thnx and you too good luck for your future.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Process is changed for Non ICT (nursing and engineering) from yesterday. before it was direct application now they change the process.
> 
> ...


So it means we need a job offer to apply under civil engineering with this new change? Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> So it means we need a job offer to apply under civil engineering with this new change? Please correct me if I am wrong.




I think 489 requires job offer but 190 don’t. Experience members please correct if this is not the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> I think 489 requires job offer but 190 don’t. Experience members please correct if this is not the case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please explain the new change. I dont understand while reading it.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Can you please explain the new change. I dont understand while reading it.




Let me know the particular phrase which you don’t understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

I meant I got confused a bit. Normally we will submit the EOI and wait for invite and their showing some visa nomination process first without invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> I meant I got confused a bit. Normally we will submit the EOI and wait for invite and their showing some visa nomination process first without invite.


It all depends on your Anzsco code

Give your Anzsco code if you want any clarification 

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> it all depends on your anzsco code
> 
> give your anzsco code if you want any clarification
> 
> cheers


233211


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> 233211


You will have to go through the EOI route only unless you qualify under these exemptions 

Exemptions from this process

This application process is for ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations only. However, if you are applying with one of these occupations and currently hold a valid offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD or recent graduate pathways, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria.

Cheers


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

So if I have a job offer with my ANZSCO 233211 (Civil Engineer). I can directly apply for visa nomination without waiting for pre- invite. Please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> So if I have a job offer with my ANZSCO 233211 (Civil Engineer). I can directly apply for visa nomination without waiting for pre- invite. Please correct if I am wrong.



Yes you are correct but offer should be from VIC not other state.


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Process is changed for Non ICT (nursing and engineering) from yesterday. before it was direct application now they change the process.
> 
> ...


Pls confirm that nothing has changed for ICT applicants. Process is exactly the same for them as it was in previous year. Right?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rkbn said:


> Pls confirm that nothing has changed for ICT applicants. Process is exactly the same for them as it was in previous year. Right?



After reading these changes and new occupation list. 

*No changes done by victoria for ICT.*


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

SunV said:


> Yes you are correct but offer should be from VIC not other state.


Thank you for your prompt response


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hii, i am waiting since 1st march with 65+5 points under 233211 anzsco. Hoping that they will nominate soon in this new FY.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Hi do you have 5 years experience and 10 points for English?


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

Total points: 65 (189), 70(190 - VIC)
ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> It's been really a long waiting that I've been through.
> Can Anyone suggest as per present scenario, when can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category?
> 
> Following are my stats:
> ...




No one can predict until couple of rounds for this FY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi do you have 5 years experience and 10 points for English?


Yup

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> No one can predict until couple of rounds for this FY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think its not really predictive system, estimation is possible but not prediction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Outcome of Application for Victoria SS*

Dear all,
Just received generic rejection e-mail from Victoria after 106 days. 

*"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for visa nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian visa nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian visa nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Home Affairs’ website www.homeaffairs.gov.au.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours."*

No other option left but to enhance language scores. Thanks for support all the way and best of luck for your applications.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi, Sorry hear that.
Wt is ur job code, experience and Ielts.
Think they give chances for the pleople having higher experience (10+ years)





Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> Just received generic rejection e-mail from Victoria after 106 days.
> 
> *"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> ...


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just received generic rejection e-mail from Victoria after 106 days.
> 
> ...




Sad to hear that. What was your code n point details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> Just received generic rejection e-mail from Victoria after 106 days.
> 
> *"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> ...


Oh sorry to hear that. You have already got the pre-invite with Victoria right and then they rejected?


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks like as FY started, applications started to move. 

With God’s grace, I got an invitation to apply for Visa today.

Anzsco code: 233512, mechanical engineer
Points for SS:75
Total years of experience 11.5 years
PTE-A : 10 (L80, R79, S79, W78)

Wishing good luck for all👍🏼

Regards,
Maharajan


----------



## abs_m110 (Mar 1, 2018)

Dear All,

I received the Victoria nomination approval today morning.

ANZCO - 233914
EOI and Victoria Nomination application- 1st March 2018
Total points - 65+5



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeps1904 (Jan 14, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Looks like as FY started, applications started to move.
> 
> With God’s grace, I got an invitation to apply for Visa today.
> 
> ...


Can you pls let me know the date u filed the nomination application?

Regards


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

abs_m110 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the Victoria nomination approval today morning.
> 
> ...


congratulations and best of luck for further steps

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Deeps1904 said:


> mahaindia said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like as FY started, applications started to move.
> ...


Forgot to mention in my previous post 

It was 13Mar18


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Dear all,
> Just received generic rejection e-mail from Victoria after 106 days.
> 
> *"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> ...


Sorry to hear that, but don’t loose hope because I got rejected in GSM in 2010 due to points, so wanted to improve with experience as well as language, unfortunate to have missed 79 by 1 mark this time too, so there is always a second chance.

So if points is your problem, try and improve that and sure that you will be able to get through one day or the other.

All the best!!!

How much was your points including SS?

Did you apply for any other state as well?


----------



## gillvirgo (Jul 3, 2018)

What the Doe date?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

gillvirgo said:


> What the Doe date?



Date Of Effect for EOI. It is the most important date w.r.t invites.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Looks like as FY started, applications started to move.
> 
> With God’s grace, I got an invitation to apply for Visa today.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

abs_m110 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the Victoria nomination approval today morning.
> 
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Guy's, It's been over 4.5 months of waiting for invitation. Can someone please stimulate with positive responses or changes coming for this year?

What are the chances for Systems Analyst with 65 + 5 points?


----------



## gillvirgo (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi all,

How does a state counts 12 week.
Is it from the date you filled EOI (DOE) or is it after a state acknowledged your EOI and gave you ref no and ask for commitment letter.


Regards,
Gill


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Shiv1002 said:


> Hi Guy's, It's been over 4.5 months of waiting for invitation. Can someone please stimulate with positive responses or changes coming for this year?
> 
> What are the chances for Systems Analyst with 65 + 5 points?


As you have more than 10 years of experience, you should get an invitation from Victoria as they focus more on work experience. However, you need to have an outstanding resume which they will ask you when you receive a pre-invitation.

On the other hand, NSW is more on English which means most of the applicants who received invitations in 2017-2018 program year have 20 points in English (PTE 79 individual).

Overall, you have a higher chance to get an invitation from Victoria.

All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sawtinnmaung said:


> As you have more than 10 years of experience, you should get an invitation from Victoria as they focus more on work experience. However, you need to have an outstanding resume which they will ask you when you receive a pre-invitation.
> 
> On the other hand, NSW is more on English which means most of the applicants who received invitations in 2017-2018 program year have 20 points in English (PTE 79 individual).
> 
> ...




Both focusing on high points, the rest are additional factors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guru78sr (Apr 4, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> As you have more than 10 years of experience, you should get an invitation from Victoria as they focus more on work experience. However, you need to have an outstanding resume which they will ask you when you receive a pre-invitation.
> 
> On the other hand, NSW is more on English which means most of the applicants who received invitations in 2017-2018 program year have 20 points in English (PTE 79 individual).
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,
Does this >10 years of experience apply to all occupation. I am a software tester with over 15 years of experience. I have 80 points ( including State nomination) with 20 points in english. Applied on 12th Apr. Please let me know my chances.

Regards,
Guru


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh man 80 points. Superb. Why are you not preferring 189?


guru78sr said:


> Hi Andrew,
> Does this >10 years of experience apply to all occupation. I am a software tester with over 15 years of experience. I have 80 points ( including State nomination) with 20 points in english. Applied on 12th Apr. Please let me know my chances.
> 
> Regards,
> Guru


Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All, 

As Q3 has begun. Anyone got invite from NSW or VIC under subclass 190 visa with 60 points? Or anyone for invite for 189 visa with 65 points ?

What is the trend now ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

techierox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As Q3 has begun. Anyone got invite from NSW or VIC under subclass 190 visa with 60 points? Or anyone for invite for 189 visa with 65 points ?
> 
> What is the trend now ?


60 pointers will not be getting an invite from 1 July 2018 onwards as per current policies.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Guyz,

Jst came to know that VIC now required a Job offer right.
Just seen the requirement under eligibility criteria. 
Means we cannot apply now right?
then what happen tothe EOIs already applied and not receive the invite?


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Guyz,
> 
> Jst came to know that VIC now required a Job offer right.
> Just seen the requirement under eligibility criteria.
> ...


Where did you see this? Can you post the link?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

bottom of the eligibility criteria.
cannot share the links i guess.
but seems like its only valid for onshore applicants and international students.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190
> 
> bottom of the eligibility criteria.
> cannot share the links i guess.
> but seems like its only valid for onshore applicants and international students.


You don't need the job offer. Please read carefully.

Offer of employment

You will need to provide a current Victorian job offer and Confirmation of Employment Statement if:

you are currently living in another Australian state, or
you are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates.
To demonstrate evidence of a job offer, you’re required to provide a contract or letter of offer from your employer, which includes your employer’s Australian Business Number (ABN)external link and contact details. The employment must be in the nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and for at least six continuous months.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

babajee said:


> You don't need the job offer. Please read carefully.
> 
> Offer of employment
> 
> ...


Yh..apparently offer needed for international graduates and onshore applicants.
Thnx mate.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Shiv1002 said:


> Hi Guy's, It's been over 4.5 months of waiting for invitation. Can someone please stimulate with positive responses or changes coming for this year?
> 
> What are the chances for Systems Analyst with 65 + 5 points?


Sorry but it states at Vic website that for code 2611 require 75 points and 7 bands.


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Sorry but it states at Vic website that for code 2611 require 75 points and 7 bands.


Where have you seen the requirement for 75 points? Can you please post the link here?


----------



## techierox (Jan 23, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 60 pointers will not be getting an invite from 1 July 2018 onwards as per current policies.


You mean 60 points for Subclass 190 visa won't be getting any invite for this year ?
And same goes for 189 visa ?

What is the current cut-off to get invite under both 189 and 190 visa now ?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

rkbn said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but it states at Vic website that for code 2611 require 75 points and 7 bands.
> ...


Hi here is link for 7 bands and min 5 years for work ex.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

As for 75 points I pointed it out keeping in mind invites @ 190 for last 2 years you can search them in other threads and any senior member will agree that [email protected] points for BA profile is wait only now. Did mean no harm.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

techierox said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > 60 pointers will not be getting an invite from 1 July 2018 onwards as per current policies.
> ...


Officially from July 2018 
65 points is minimum criteria.
As per trends in 189 only 75 and 75+ have got invite. So is for 190.
190 @ 65 with 60+5SS looks far far fetched. 
These are facts as of now.


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Please advise If I can expect Victoria Invite and if you can give any tentative date or timeline.
Initially I applied 190 for NSW but changed it to Vic -190 State sponsorship on 20th June with Date of Effect for SC190 31/Jan/2018 only.

Sharing the details below.

*EOI(SC 189)- 24th April 2017 
ACS Result: Positive : 05/September/2016 (261313) Valid till 05/09/2018*
PTE Result: 22/041/2017 -- 78/74/90/84 - 10 Points
EOI (190) NSW submitted : 31/01/2018 (Changed later on 20th June to Victoria)- Date of Effect for SC 190 is still 31/01/2018
EOI (190) VIC : Awaiting Pre Invite

Total Points:70 (Age 25,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).

Regards,
Ratnesh


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ARP22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise If I can expect Victoria Invite and if you can give any tentative date or timeline.
> Initially I applied 190 for NSW but changed it to Vic -190 State sponsorship on 20th June with Date of Effect for SC190 31/Jan/2018 only.
> ...



Why you are playing with same invite.

As what most of us followed and I will suggest you same create 3 EOI's.

1) for 189;
2) for 190 NSW;
3) for 190 VIC.


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Please advise how to create 3 EOI with same passport number. I tried creating separate EOI but system did not allowed.


SunV said:


> Why you are playing with same invite.
> 
> As what most of us followed and I will suggest you same create 3 EOI's.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ARP22 said:


> Please advise how to create 3 EOI with same passport number. I tried creating separate EOI but system did not allowed.


Strange.

When you tried after 1 July?

Many of us created more than 1 eoi with same passport and same mail id.

are you selecting 189 also in other EOI? if yes, then its duplicate and its not allowed. 

Please check and clarify.

If you are still facing this issue then may be rule changed after 01-Jul-2018 which I am not aware of.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ARP22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise If I can expect Victoria Invite and if you can give any tentative date or timeline.
> Initially I applied 190 for NSW but changed it to Vic -190 State sponsorship on 20th June with Date of Effect for SC190 31/Jan/2018 only.
> ...


Please reappear for PTE As it seems you can easily improve score to 79+ in all bands. Then you are looking at 3 months deadline, hope so.
You can watch trend for points is going on higher side. 
Don't mean any harm just an advise.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

You guys need to remember that state nomination is not only points based. They can nominate someone with 65 points and reject someone with 80 points.

Their criteria is not just points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> Sorry but it states at Vic website that for code 2611 require 75 points and 7 bands.




Where does it say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> You guys need to remember that state nomination is not only points based. They can nominate someone with 65 points and reject someone with 80 points.
> 
> Their criteria is not just points.



But 80 points case for rejection or invite will be taken earlier then 65 points irrespective of DOE. Plus preference in English marks .


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but it states at Vic website that for code 2611 require 75 points and 7 bands.
> ...


Already replied with link. Look at all threads


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

HI all, can any1 give the details for spouse eligibility for the main applicant to claim 5 extra points?
TIA.
can we count SS=5 pts+ spouse 5 pts=10 points?


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> But 80 points case for rejection or invite will be taken earlier then 65 points irrespective of DOE. Plus preference in English marks .


Not always. States might like profiles with 65 points because of their experience or degrees or background or whatever.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > But 80 points case for rejection or invite will be taken earlier then 65 points irrespective of DOE. Plus preference in English marks .
> ...


I guess towarss your liking my opinion should not matter. But anyone applying for 190 visa with 60+5 points, is now at bottom of pyramid due to new regulations that is fact as it stands.
There is a reason it's called point based system as all applications with higher points get processed first irrespective of DOE.


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the information but can you please advise what would be benefit of creating one EOI for SC190-Victoria, one EOI for SC-189 . :ranger:
Looking forward to your response guys.
Cheers,
Ratnesh


SunV said:


> Why you are playing with same invite.
> 
> As what most of us followed and I will suggest you same create 3 EOI's.
> 
> ...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > But 80 points case for rejection or invite will be taken earlier then 65 points irrespective of DOE. Plus preference in English marks .
> ...


Plz see
http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Hi here is link for 7 bands and min 5 years for work ex.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
> 
> As for 75 points I pointed it out keeping in mind invites @ 190 for last 2 years you can search them in other threads and any senior member will agree that [email protected] points for BA profile is wait only now. Did mean no harm.


This is misrepresentation. The website doesn't say anything about 75 points. Plus there have been several instances of 190 invites at 70 points both from NSW and VIC.

Pls don't spread false information regarding points criteria. Do state your opinion if you are pointing out something that is not on official websites.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

rkbn said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi here is link for 7 bands and min 5 years for work ex.
> ...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

rkbn said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi here is link for 7 bands and min 5 years for work ex.
> ...



Please read what I have written. No invites for 65+5 @ 190 for 2611 after Oct '17


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Plz see
> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


This link shows the information about 189 NOT 190. Why are you referring to that link on 190 thread?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Plz see
> ...


Apologies done by mistake.
What is your point break up for 190 and in which code.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Apologies done by mistake.
> What is your point break up for 190 and in which code.


I applied for ACS for ANZSCO 261313. Waiting for +ve ACS assessment.

55 + 10 (PTE) + 5 (State)

I might attempt another PTE for 20 points and the points tally will jump to 55 + 20 (PTE) + 5


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Please I need a candid advise.I applied for 489 visa with South Australia state nomination .However, I got Victoria 190 state nomination this morning.Kindly advise if it is possible to switch my visa application from 489 to 190.Please,kindly advise.I am highly in sore straight. Knowing fully well that 190 visa supersedes 489 a whole lot.Please help me


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Please I need a candid advise.I applied for 489 visa with South Australia state nomination .However, I got Victoria 190 state nomination this morning.Kindly advise if it is possible to switch my visa application from 489 to 190.Please,kindly advise.I am highly in sore straight. Knowing fully well that 190 visa supersedes 489 a whole lot.Please help me


Can you pleas share your point break down?

Date of EOI submission and ANZSCO code


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

Received ITA from VIC,
Date of Pre-invte 19th March
Docs Submitted for ITA:- 23rd March
VIC Ack 26 March


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello everyone, What was the visa processing time frame during 24 april for 190 applicants... Please tell in 75% and 90% as per website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Please I need a candid advise.I applied for 489 visa with South Australia state nomination .However, I got Victoria 190 state nomination this morning.Kindly advise if it is possible to switch my visa application from 489 to 190.Please,kindly advise.I am highly in sore straight. Knowing fully well that 190 visa supersedes 489 a whole lot.Please help me


You will have to withdraw the 489 and apply for refund of the visa fees
THere is no system to transfer one application to another category 

In some rare cases, where absolutely no processing has been done, the department does refund some portion of the visa fees
But that’s a very long shot , let me repeat again

You will have to take a call on whether you can afford both the visa fees and waste the 489 fees

Cheers


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

M656 said:


> Received ITA from VIC,
> Date of Pre-invte 19th March
> Docs Submitted for ITA:- 23rd March
> VIC Ack 26 March


Kindly share your points break down

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

Age, Edu, Exp, PTE, SS 30+15+10+10+5


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

M656 said:


> Age, Edu, Exp, PTE, SS 30+15+10+10+5


Many congratulations!!!
Please share your timeline and anzco code as well. Please.


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All awaiting your kind response. Please advise what would be benefit of maintaining two to Three EOI .
My Background details- EOI(SC 189)- 24th April 2017 
ACS Result: Positive : 05/September/2016 (261313) Valid till 05/09/2018
PTE Result: 22/041/2017 -- 78/74/90/84 - 10 Points
EOI (190) NSW submitted : 31/01/2018 (Changed later on 20th June to Victoria)- Date of Effect for SC 190 is still 31/01/2018
EOI (190) VIC : Awaiting Pre Invite:fingerscrossed:

Total Points:70 (Age 25,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5).

Regards,
Ratnesh


ARP22 said:


> Thanks for the information but can you please advise what would be benefit of creating one EOI for SC190-Victoria, one EOI for SC-189 . :ranger:
> Looking forward to your response guys.
> Cheers,
> Ratnesh


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ARP22 said:


> Hi All awaiting your kind response. Please advise what would be benefit of maintaining two to Three EOI .
> My Background details- EOI(SC 189)- 24th April 2017
> ACS Result: Positive : 05/September/2016 (261313) Valid till 05/09/2018
> PTE Result: 22/041/2017 -- 78/74/90/84 - 10 Points
> ...


Where is it you planning to go NSW or VIC. I guess one loss is that once you get invite your EOI gets locked for 60 days and you might not get invite in any other category as you are using single EOI. My knowledge is limited just sharing what I know.


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

*Funds Requirement*

Dears 
I would like to know if it is mandatory to show the funds when you apply for Victoria 190?
Also, at what stage do they check this?

Due to certain recent investments, I do not have the funds...


----------



## shanepeiris (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I need some help in clarifying a doubt. So I'm planning to apply for skilled migration using the state sponsorship for VIC. I have total of 3 years+ after my degree was completed. I have a few questions.

1. How many years is required to apply for the ACS skill test?
2. How many years is required for the state nomination? Can this years be from what was applied for the ACS as well?

Hope to hear soon.

Thanks!
Shane.


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for your response. I am applying for Victoria. 
On advise , I actually created new EOI for 190 -Vic yesterday .

Is there any impact of time when you applied for sponsership on your EOI. eg: earlier when I applied for SC190 for victoria date of effect was 30-Jan-2018 but now it would be 05th July 2018. does it impact time for getting state sponsorship .
Thanks in advance.
Ratnesh


himsrj said:


> Where is it you planning to go NSW or VIC. I guess one loss is that once you get invite your EOI gets locked for 60 days and you might not get invite in any other category as you are using single EOI. My knowledge is limited just sharing what I know.


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

mzk said:


> Dears
> I would like to know if it is mandatory to show the funds when you apply for Victoria 190?
> Also, at what stage do they check this?
> 
> Due to certain recent investments, I do not have the funds...


They do not ask for proof of funds and it is not expected to have funds only in cash. Funds can be in any form, savings, investments, jewellery, property etc which you can liquidate.


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

ARP22 said:


> Thanks for your response. I am applying for Victoria.
> On advise , I actually created new EOI for 190 -Vic yesterday .
> 
> Is there any impact of time when you applied for sponsership on your EOI. eg: earlier when I applied for SC190 for victoria date of effect was 30-Jan-2018 but now it would be 05th July 2018. does it impact time for getting state sponsorship .
> ...


DOE does not matter for 190-state nomination EOI. Don't worry on that. If state likes your profile they may contact you next day itself, otherwise it may take months.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

tusshhar said:


> mzk said:
> 
> 
> > Dears
> ...


Check on VIC website it says 20,000$ for onshore applicants and 30,000$ for offshore. But nowhere it's said that one needs to provide proof.???

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Check on VIC website it says 20,000$ for onshore applicants and 30,000$ for offshore. But nowhere it's said that one needs to provide proof.???
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


Thanks ...

I thought the CO may ask this... as this was mentioned in the requirements


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

SunV said:


> Why you are playing with same invite.
> 
> As what most of us followed and I will suggest you same create 3 EOI's.
> 
> ...


In this case, at what point should we withdraw the 189 application. I thought that Vic state specifically rejects, if you have applied for other states too. So is it advisable to withdraw the 189 EOI too?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

anoopvjn3 said:


> In this case, at what point should we withdraw the 189 application. I thought that Vic state specifically rejects, if you have applied for other states too. So is it advisable to withdraw the 189 EOI too?


There are many permutation combination and you are the one who is going to decide on your own application.

But keep in mind, *Never withdraw/suspend your 189 before getting invite.*.

Regarding you question, They don't care about 189, they are only concerned about 190 other states applications.

What options you have as per my view,

1) once getting ITA from VIC. suspend NSW EOI.

2) once getting ITA from NSW keep VIC active ( NSW don't care about other states applications till last FY. I am not aware of any changes for this FY because they are still not sending ITA for this FY).

3) once getting 189 invite withdraw all other 190 ( who care after getting 189).

4) if getting ITA from NSW and VIC both at same time then its bit tricky, I dont want to suggest anything on this but will tell you my observations.

a) if you are submitting nominations for both, then chances of VIC rejections are very high.

b) if you are submitting nomination for one state then keep in mind that NSW rejection is less than 5% as per trend ( As they reject based on wrong points claimed) and Victoria rejection is almost 80% because they do so many checks and send you generic rejection.

I will give you one recent example on condition "b". One person got invites from both NSW and VIC . he selected vic and applied for same and not for NSW and finally got rejected from VIC, at last he lost his NSW ITA too.

In my case I followed option "b" with VIC and my gamble paid off.

Above statements are my personal observations/expirence, take your decision by yourself.


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> There are many permutation combination and you are the one who is going to decide on your own application.
> 
> But keep in mind, *Never withdraw/suspend your 189 before getting invite.*.
> 
> ...


Hello SUNv
Did you get any request to prove your funds? (for Vic 190)


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

As the new program year 2018-2019 has just started, I have seen many discussions and arguments on 190 nomination.

I have been analyzing 190 nomination (Not Pre-Invitation) for last two years and found the following.

The most compelling difference between 189 and 190 is that 189 invitation purely depends on points which means higher pointers will get invitations earlier than lower pointers for sure while 190 nominations are having not only high points but also other factors.

What are they? 
First of all, we need to know that there are two groups of occupation such as Pro-Rata and Non-Pro-Rata. If you are in Pro-Rata, your points is the first factor for state to consider. If two candidates are having same points, NSW prefer higher English score (20) while Victoria prefer more experience and your resume. 

In addition to this, Non-Pro-Rata candidates will be nominated by State based on their requirements to fulfill their industries' needs. For instance, when States send invitations to Pro-Rata applicants with high points (75 or 80), 65 pointers can expect their nominations from States.

Last but not least, how you can convince to States when you receive your Pre-Invite is very important to take note. You need to have an outstanding resume, convincing reasons why you want to stay in the state you selected in your EOI. Additionally, how well you can manage yourself to secure the job is also vital to convince the State to nominate you. For example, 65 pointer received the invitation while 70 pointer had been rejected for the same occupation.

In conclusion, while higher points judge the nomination for 189 applicants, 190 nominations have many other key factors for different States.

With best wishes for all applicants in the new program year 2018-2019.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tusshhar said:


> They do not ask for proof of funds and it is not expected to have funds only in cash. Funds can be in any form, savings, investments, jewellery, property etc which you can liquidate.




They never ask, thats for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

well I separated my EOI for SC-190 Victoria and SC-189 to not mix up .:fingerscrossed:


anoopvjn3 said:


> In this case, at what point should we withdraw the 189 application. I thought that Vic state specifically rejects, if you have applied for other states too. So is it advisable to withdraw the 189 EOI too?


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*Victoria Nomination*

Hello

I am offshore applicant and i would like to get information about visa Victoria SC 489, my occupation is ICT Business analyst (261111) and i would like to apply for visa nomination for 489 but information given on website is not clear about offer of employment. On one section, it says you must have offer employment while on another section it says "if applicable". For visa SC 190, it clearly mentioned that onshore interstate required job offer, not offshore. Therefore, please clear my doubts that if offer of employment is mandatory or not for visa SC 489 Victoria nomination (offshore)

THANKS


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Immi master said:


> Hello
> 
> I am offshore applicant and i would like to get information about visa Victoria SC 489, my occupation is ICT Business analyst (261111) and i would like to apply for visa nomination for 489 but information given on website is not clear about offer of employment. On one section, it says you must have offer employment while on another section it says "if applicable". For visa SC 190, it clearly mentioned that onshore interstate required job offer, not offshore. Therefore, please clear my doubts that if offer of employment is mandatory or not for visa SC 489 Victoria nomination (offshore)
> 
> THANKS


Its mandatory for 489, i think.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Immi master said:


> Hello
> 
> I am offshore applicant and i would like to get information about visa Victoria SC 489, my occupation is ICT Business analyst (261111) and i would like to apply for visa nomination for 489 but information given on website is not clear about offer of employment. On one section, it says you must have offer employment while on another section it says "if applicable". For visa SC 190, it clearly mentioned that onshore interstate required job offer, not offshore. Therefore, please clear my doubts that if offer of employment is mandatory or not for visa SC 489 Victoria nomination (offshore)
> 
> THANKS


Yes, Victoria needs candidates to have a job offer to apply 489 nomination.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello,

This might be a silly question, but I could not get an answer if I search for keywords in the forum

1) I am in the process of filing the application, while uploading the documents I got a doubt if I have to get my documents notarised? I remember doing that in 2010 when I got a rejection, but I could not find this point of getting the documents notarised now

2) I have added my child in my application and it asks for the following documents and not sure what to give as proofs for these 
a) custodial evidence- not sure why this comes up? Does this point come only when a guardian is selected or the child is a non migrating member? But I have added the child as a migrating member
b) member of family unit - this point is available for both my spouse and child, so is it ok to add the passport copy for my spouse’s document since my name is added in the passport and birth certificate for child again for this point too since that will have both the parents name?

Thanks for your help in advance

Regards
Maharajan


----------



## ahsanmehmood (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi,

I had submitted multiple EOIs for VIC & NSW on 02-07-2017, however till now I haven't received any invitation, my points without state nomination are 60.

Experience 8 Years
IELTS 7

Regards,


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ahsanmehmood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted multiple EOIs for VIC & NSW on 02-07-2017, however till now I haven't received any invitation, my points without state nomination are 60.
> 
> ...


People with 75 points from April are also waiting here in a queue and you are telling with 60 points and EOI date 07/07/2017.
Lol.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

shalinjames said:


> Hello everyone, I am creating this thread for those who aspire to be nominated by Victoria state.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Hi,
have you created separate EOI Ids for NSW and Victoria and a total of three EOI Ids ( one for 189, one for NSW and 1 for Victoria)? Is it ok to create more than one EOI Ids? 

Please suggest is it ok to create more than one ids?

Thanks,


----------



## Ramitha777 (Jul 4, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> shalinjames said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I am creating this thread for those who aspire to be nominated by Victoria state.
> ...


I see that a Lot of people here has created multiple EOI accounts. But I remember reading in the site not to do so. They say for one passport, one account. Or everything will get rejected.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ramitha777 said:


> I see that a Lot of people here has created multiple EOI accounts. But I remember reading in the site not to do so. They say for one passport, one account. Or everything will get rejected.



Its basically one passport, one eoi for one visa sub class and if its 190 then one state this combination should be unique. so multiple EOI's are fine till now.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got PM from many members to share my CV template, Please find below:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the format SunV, really helpful !


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Thanks for the format SunV, really helpful !


It is approved by VIC, So I think you can refer this with just minor changes as per your requirement.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

SunV said:


> It is approved by VIC, So I think you can refer this with just minor changes as per your requirement.


Can you please upload the pdf or word version by changing your personal details?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

babajee said:


> Can you please upload the pdf or word version by changing your personal details?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk




If I do that then it will result in plagiarism which I dont prefer because everyone will try to use the same as it is and it will create trouble for you guys.

Sorry, use the template its more than enough and easy to understand.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

SunV said:


> If I do that then it will result in plagiarism which I dont prefer because everyone will try to use the same as it is and it will create trouble for you guys.
> 
> Sorry, use the template its more than enough and easy to understand.


Could you please tell your timeline and code? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

babajee said:


> Could you please tell your timeline and code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



its in my signature buddy, if you are using mobile app then tap on my name.

FYI, I got vic approval in 22 days.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

SunV said:


> its in my signature buddy, if you are using mobile app then tap on my name.
> 
> FYI, I got vic approval in 22 days.


I can't see your anzsco code. I can see you are from UK. Are you British national? I am thinking it might help getting nomination quickly if you have British passport. Just a guess.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

babajee said:


> I can't see your anzsco code. I can see you are from UK. Are you British national? I am thinking it might help getting nomination quickly if you have British passport. Just a guess.




261112.


Please dont do unnecessary calculations it dosent matter for AUS PR.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

SunV said:


> 261112.
> 
> 
> Please dont do unnecessary calculations it dosent matter for AUS PR.


I agree. I was just guessing because VIC nomination have no set pattern. They can invite someone with 65 and reject someone with 80.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

babajee said:


> I agree. I was just guessing because VIC nomination have no set pattern. They can invite someone with 65 and reject someone with 80.


for VIC CV matters a lot (for other states too). VIC sends your CV to third parties for evaluation.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SunV said:


> babajee said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I was just guessing because VIC nomination have no set pattern. They can invite someone with 65 and reject someone with 80.
> ...


That's a useful nugget of info!! Any source? 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> for VIC CV matters a lot (for other states too). VIC sends your CV to third parties for evaluation.


 VIC does not send your CV for evaluation 

They have a panel of members consisting of bureaucrats and industry representatives who decide who should be invited after going through all the CVs

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> VIC does not send your CV for evaluation
> 
> They have a panel of members consisting of bureaucrats and industry representatives who decide who should be invited after going through all the CVs
> 
> Cheers




I don't have any official confirmation on this but these (panel of members consisting of bureaucrats and industry representatives) are E&Y team who do the evaluation.

Again this is not official I cannot provide confirmation, its based on word of mouth from someone who is in AUS and works for E&Y.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That's a useful nugget of info!! Any source? 🙂


You can read on this forum that few people with lower points got nomination. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

babajee said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > That's a useful nugget of info!! Any source? 🙂
> ...


Sorry mate wasn't questioning you, just probing SunV for more info which was done above 🙂


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Got refusal from VIC after 122 days.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Got refusal from VIC after 122 days.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Could you plz update ur timeline here

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Got refusal from VIC after 122 days.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Reason given for refusal?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Friends as per VIC website , live in Melbourne , it shows the min work experience for ICT BA 261111 as 5 years , does it mean total work experience or what ACS recognizes?

For example : ICT minor with 8 years of total work ex. - ACS recognizes 4 years , then will he / she be rejected by VIC for 190 SS?

ANZSCO code||Occupation Minimum IELTS (or equivalent) requirement || Minimum work experience || Specialisations and other requirements

261111 ICT Business Analyst 7.0 in each band Five years


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends as per VIC website , live in Melbourne , it shows the min work experience for ICT BA 261111 as 5 years , does it mean total work experience or what ACS recognizes?
> 
> For example : ICT minor with 8 years of total work ex. - ACS recognizes 4 years , then will he / she be rejected by VIC for 190 SS?
> 
> ...


Victoria accepts experience even it is deducted by ACS.

You meet the 5 Years of experience for Victoria.



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

hi there,

May I also know if I updated my DOE this month... would it be also considered to be eligible for 261111 for Vic 190? 

as I saw on the VIC website regarding ICT: that ’the EOI submitted before 1-Jul -2018 would be considered for Victoria state sponsorship nomination. "

what does this mean?

does that mean the EOI ( which I suspect it is different than DOE) must be before 1-Jul-2018?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Do I have any chance in VIC with my Anzsco? Do they have an equivalent of stream 2?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information.
> 
> ...


I would say that's getting more regular now, in the past 6 months i've heard a few cases... and in prior 3 years it never happened.


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that's getting more regular now, in the past 6 months i've heard a few cases... and in prior 3 years it never happened.


The funds should be in your bank account?
I think it might be of any form?
Liguid cash like assets gold

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> The funds should be in your bank account?
> I think it might be of any form?
> Liguid cash like assets gold
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


You need to refer to VIC web-site for such details.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information.
> 
> ...


Hi SunV,

I am an individual applicant - assume I just applied for VIC 190 ( and yet to receive an invite ).

From this point, when am I supposed to show proof of $30,000 AUD?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Hi SunV,
> 
> I am an individual applicant - assume I just applied for VIC 190.
> 
> From this point, when am I supposed to show proof of $30,000 AUD?




No one asks for any proofs, there is question in nomination form "Total estimated amount of financial resources you have,including all of your assets (in A$) e.g. 100000" where you have to mention total amount you have, assets can be cash,house,gold,car,bike,shares,FD etc (it is mentioned in form once you click on "?" button in form.

Usually they are required by state CO's and in *very very very rare scenarios*. For me not asked by VIC and I got Invite but I am ready with proofs if asked.

In my friends case he told me it was asked by DIBP CO after invite (many wont agree with that and I dont want to argue on this) and now he hired one migration lawyer for that. I dont know the final outcome about his case till yet.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys , Is it ok to have two eoi for 190 ( one each for Victoria and NSW). I heard that Victoria rejects applications who seek approval from other states too ?

Regards


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

SunV said:


> No one asks for any proofs, there is question in nomination form "Total estimated amount of financial resources you have,including all of your assets (in A$) e.g. 100000" where you have to mention total amount you have, assets can be cash,house,gold,car,bike,shares,FD etc (it is mentioned in form once you click on "?" button in form.
> 
> Usually they are required by state CO's and in *very very very rare scenarios*. For me not asked by VIC and I got Invite but I am ready with proofs if asked.
> 
> In my friends case he told me it was asked by DIBP CO after invite (many wont agree with that and I dont want to argue on this) and now he hired one migration lawyer for that. I dont know the final outcome about his case till yet.


Thanks mate, for the details, very helpful.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys , Is it ok to have two eoi for 190 ( one each for Victoria and NSW). I heard that Victoria rejects applications who seek approval from other states too ?
> 
> Regards


its ok to have more than 1 EOI.

During VIC nomination application there is a question "have you applied for other states? "you have to mention that and in most of the cases candidates got mail to proove that why they applied for other state and why they want to migrate to VIC. If you can satisfy them with your answers then fine otherwise be ready for rejection.

Rejection ratio is high for VIC as compare to NSW because NSW don't ask for these silly questions till last FY. Not sure about this FY because its not opened yet.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok Thanks for your reply. That nomination application needs to be filled after an invite from victoria ?


Also any idea when the invite will come for the following details

Occupation: 261313
Points: 75
Doe: 11 July 2018

Regards,


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Ok Thanks for your reply. That nomination application needs to be filled after an invite from victoria ?
> 
> 
> Also any idea when the invite will come for the following details
> ...


first question Yes,

second question, 261313 is very competitive so dont expect anything before OCT/NOV if invite round continues like this. For 190 also there is a huge queue in your anzsco.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok. Any suggestions for other states from where invite will come early for this occupation ?


Also how do they (victoria) select the EOIs for invitation ? IS it dependent on points and DOE same like 189?


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

If the ACS was done under Software Engineer code, can we apply for VIC nomination under different code that is similar to Software Engineer? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> If the ACS was done under Software Engineer code, can we apply for VIC nomination under different code that is similar to Software Engineer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Get yourself another assessment through ACS under the similar to software engineer code

You can have multiple assessments, all running concurrently 

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Which code has less competition or non pro rata?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> its ok to have more than 1 EOI.
> 
> During VIC nomination application there is a question "have you applied for other states? "you have to mention that and in most of the cases candidates got mail to proove that why they applied for other state and why they want to migrate to VIC. If you can satisfy them with your answers then fine otherwise be ready for rejection.
> 
> Rejection ratio is high for VIC as compare to NSW because NSW don't ask for these silly questions till last FY. Not sure about this FY because its not opened yet.


Just so I am not confusing my self. It's ok to have 2 seprate EOI's but if you receive an invite from Vic and they ask if you have applied to any other state, we should answer it honestly and say we have 2 EOI's? I read on some other post that if you receive an invite from Vic, you should immediately suspend your other EOI so you can truthfully answer No to the question about applying to other states. Which one is the right approach??


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

dipin3749 said:


> Just so I am not confusing my self. It's ok to have 2 seprate EOI's but if you receive an invite from Vic and they ask if you have applied to any other state, we should answer it honestly and say we have 2 EOI's? I read on some other post that if you receive an invite from Vic, you should immediately suspend your other EOI so you can truthfully answer No to the question about applying to other states. Which one is the right approach??


+1

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi, 

Is suspending or withdrawing the other eoi after getting invited by victoria and answering the question " have you applied to other states " as "No " is a good approach?


Regards,


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is suspending or withdrawing the other eoi after getting invited by victoria and answering the question " have you applied to other states " as "No " is a good approach?
> 
> ...





skharoon said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk





dipin3749 said:


> Just so I am not confusing my self. It's ok to have 2 seprate EOI's but if you receive an invite from Vic and they ask if you have applied to any other state, we should answer it honestly and say we have 2 EOI's? I read on some other post that if you receive an invite from Vic, you should immediately suspend your other EOI so you can truthfully answer No to the question about applying to other states. Which one is the right approach??




What approach I followed is, I suspended my NSW EOI and answered NO (this is my personal view and my first preference was melbourne).

But keep one thing in mind, getting approval from NSW is a cake walk and with VIC is like reaching mount Everest peak. So ask yourself would you afford to suspend NSW . So in conclusion its your own decision.


Recently in EF one guy preferred VIC and ignored NSW pre-invite and finally he was rejected by VIC, now think about his situation and keep yourself in same place before taking any decision.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

What are the factors that make the approval from victoria difficult ?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys

Anyone applied for 190 vic ss
Engineering technologist sponsorship?
I am going to apply through international graduate pathway as i am living in vic for 5 years now.
I have employement offerletter

My Points
Edu: 15
Aus study: 5
PTE: 20
Age: 30

I am going to lodge next week
What are my chances??


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

SunV said:


> What approach I followed is, I suspended my NSW EOI and answered NO (this is my personal view and my first preference was melbourne).
> 
> But keep one thing in mind, getting approval from NSW is a cake walk and with VIC is like reaching mount Everest peak. So ask yourself would you afford to suspend NSW . So in conclusion its your own decision.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insights. Vic is my primary choice as well so your experience would come in handy if I ever get the invite. 

Age:30
Edu:15
English : 20
Exp: 10
SS: 5
EOI1 : 189 + 190 NSW
EOI2: 190 Vic
DOE: 3rd MAy 2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manusaavi said:


> What are the factors that make the approval from victoria difficult ?


There is really no definitive answer to that.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> There is really no definitive answer to that.


Please suggest average timeline after applying for visa nomination for Vic and receiving ita for 190 visa.


----------



## KiranKirru (Jul 12, 2018)

*261311: Analyst Programmer*

Hi All, 

Below are my Details:

PTE A: S-80,L-71,R-73,W-69 ( 10 Points ) 
Total Points: 65 + 5 (SS-VIC) = 70 points
261311: Analyst Programmer

EOI Lodged: 3rd July 2019 :fingerscrossed:

when can i expect invitation..? how many months its taking to get an invitation with this designation and points..?


----------



## KiranKirru (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry its 2018*

Apologies


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Please suggest average timeline after applying for visa nomination for Vic and receiving ita for 190 visa.



After applying to Victoria nomination, they take up to 12 weeks to answer and at the end of those 12 weeks they write you back with the outcome of your application.

They rejected my application after 3 months.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Please suggest average timeline after applying for visa nomination for Vic and receiving ita for 190 visa.
> ...


Any reason they mention for rejection?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> After applying to Victoria nomination, they take up to 12 weeks to answer and at the end of those 12 weeks they write you back with the outcome of your application.
> 
> They rejected my application after 3 months.


Many thanks.
Just wanted to know about the timeline. One small tiny query though, is it mentioned somewhere that 12 weeks is minimum time they take. Kindly let me know if yo know the source as it will help. Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Friends , Is vict 190 ss open and inviting folks new FY 201819? Has ppl in ict received pre invites / invites this fy , pls advise, thanks


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*

Hi, guys got the nomination from vic today

Anzco 254423(registered nurse)

Application lodged -12/4/2018

Nomination -13/7/2018

Invitation for visa- 13/7/2018

Points- 60+5

Experience- 3 years


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Hi, guys got the nomination from vic today
> 
> Anzco 254423(registered nurse)
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate! best of luck with visa process


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Hi, guys got the nomination from vic today
> 
> Anzco 254423(registered nurse)
> 
> ...



Congratulations Jithin. Good Luck!


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations Jithin. Good Luck!


Thank youu..,

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Congratulations Mate! best of luck with visa process


Thanks..Mate..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Hi, guys got the nomination from vic today
> 
> Anzco 254423(registered nurse)
> 
> ...


congrats!


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> congrats!


Hi,
From July they have changed the minimum points requirement to 65 right.
So I am little confused about how they have sent invite for 60 +5 points. 
Please clarify or maybe can you post the points calculation for your points.
Thanks very much. 

Congrats on the invite. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hi,
> From July they have changed the minimum points requirement to 65 right.
> So I am little confused about how they have sent invite for 60 +5 points.
> Please clarify or maybe can you post the points calculation for your points.
> ...


The minimum requirements is 65 points so if you have 60 points , the state nomination will give you 5 points more that will make it 65 so you are eligible..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Jithinmp1 said:


> The minimum requirements is 65 points so if you have 60 points , the state nomination will give you 5 points more that will make it 65 so you are eligible..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ohh it works that way.
Thanks for clarifying.
All the best.. !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

261313 - 75 points including state points - EOI Feb 2018.

Can we anyone suggest when should I expect invitation?


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Guys,

My VIC nomination has been approved and received ITA.

I will lodge visa very soon.

experts please suggest me how many days it will take for grant and whether grant is also have 50-50 approval chances for VIC.

Thanks in advance.

EOI - 2nd April 2018
invitation - 5th April
ITA - 13th July
points
age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 10
PTE - 10
Partner - 5
SS -5
total - 75


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My VIC nomination has been approved and received ITA.
> 
> ...


When did you apply? You code?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My VIC nomination has been approved and received ITA.
> 
> ...


75% in 5 months and 90% in 8 months. I have not seen cases where after visa lodgement it gets declined, I am not a pro or senior at this though.

You shall get it earliest and many congrats.
Here is link
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/190-


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> congrats!


Thank you..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello... does suspending an EOI impact this DOE when you try to activate the EOI again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dipin3749 said:


> Hello... does suspending an EOI impact this DOE when you try to activate the EOI again?


Nope

Unless the points change in the interim due to age or experience 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My VIC nomination has been approved and received ITA.
> 
> ...


Quite a big proportion of the grants are currently around the 5-6 months time period
However, this is to be used just as a guideline as th actual time taken can vary from a few weeks to upto 2 years depending on individual case

The % of visa rejections have gone up by 46% in this year as compared to previous years as per statement issued by the department
( please don’t misunderstand that 46% of all visas are rejected)
So be very sure of the claims you make
If all your claims are true, then you have nothing to worry

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Quite a big proportion of the grants are currently around the 5-6 months time period
However, this is to be used just as a guideline as th actual time taken can vary from a few weeks to upto 2 years depending on individual case

The % of visa rejections have gone up by 46% in this year as compared to previous years as per statement issued by the department
( please don’t misunderstand that 46% of all visas are rejected)
So be very sure of the claims you make
If all your claims are true, then you have nothing to worry

Cheers[/QUOTE]

What is basis of your data. Can you please share a link if it's officially stated somewhere.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Quite a big proportion of the grants are currently around the 5-6 months time period
> However, this is to be used just as a guideline as th actual time taken can vary from a few weeks to upto 2 years depending on individual case
> 
> The % of visa rejections have gone up by 46% in this year as compared to previous years as per statement issued by the department
> ...


What is basis of your data. Can you please share a link if it's officially stated somewhere.[/QUOTE]

I have posted a link in the Citizenship thread

Go through it 

Cheers


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Unless the points change in the interim due to age or experience
> 
> Cheers



Thank u. 

Has Vic started to roll out ICT invites for 190 for this FY??


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a big proportion of the grants are currently around the 5-6 months time period
> ...


I have posted a link in the Citizenship thread

Go through it 

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Cannot find it. Please share it again will be of great help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> I have posted a link in the Citizenship thread
> 
> Go through it
> 
> Cheers


Cannot find it. Please share it again will be of great help.[/QUOTE]

Australia's immigration fell by 10 per cent in a year | Daily Mail Online

Cheers


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

newbienz said:


> What is basis of your data. Can you please share a link if it's officially stated somewhere.




I have posted a link in the Citizenship thread



Go through it 



Cheers[/QUOTE]



Why u are always posting negative threads . Dont make us scared. I never heard visa rejection unless you claimed wrong points or some other. And 46% is too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > What is basis of your data. Can you please share a link if it's officially stated somewhere.
> ...




Why u are always posting negative threads . Dont make us scared. I never heard visa rejection unless you claimed wrong points or some other. And 46% is too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Please read the link he has shared. He is spreading facts which is good.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Why u are always posting negative threads . Dont make us scared. I never heard visa rejection unless you claimed wrong points or some other. And 46% is too much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please read the link he has shared. He is spreading facts which is good.
Thanks for sharing.[/QUOTE]


There will always be some people who like to bury their head in the sand and think that no one can see them
Moreover despite my clarification in the post, cannot grasp the context of 46%

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Why u are always posting negative threads . Dont make us scared. I never heard visa rejection unless you claimed wrong points or some other. And 46% is too much
> ...



There will always be some people who like to bury their head in the sand and think that no one can see them
Moreover despite my clarification in the post, cannot grasp the context of 46%

Cheers[/QUOTE]

I leave for others to judge that ostrich comment, each to his liking.

I also did all kind of math to reach that 46% but failed to understand the dailymail.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

himsrj said:


> There will always be some people who like to bury their head in the sand and think that no one can see them
> Moreover despite my clarification in the post, cannot grasp the context of 46%
> 
> Cheers


I leave for others to judge that ostrich comment, each to his liking.

I also did all kind of math to reach that 46% but failed to understand the dailymail.[/QUOTE]The reduction in calling has resulted in lesser intake and they say that fraudulent claims has reduced it a total lie

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> Any reason they mention for rejection?


There is a standard draft reply from Victorian authority which they send to all those rejected candidates.

i have read many threads about victoria and everybody has received the same reply in the rejection mail.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Many thanks.
> Just wanted to know about the timeline. One small tiny query though, is it mentioned somewhere that 12 weeks is minimum time they take. Kindly let me know if yo know the source as it will help. Thanks for reaching out.



We get an acknowledgement mail from victorian authority when we apply for the state nomination and in that acknowledgement email, they mention that it will take up to 12 weeks to assess our application and that we need not to chase them during this time.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> We get an acknowledgement mail from victorian authority when we apply for the state nomination and in that acknowledgement email, they mention that it will take up to 12 weeks to assess our application and that we need not to chase them during this time.



Thanks man for reaching out.
Hope you get your NSW invite or 189 very soon then you expect.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello,

Please let know when is the next invitation round happening for Victoria state ?

Regards,


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please let know when is the next invitation round happening for Victoria state ?
> 
> Regards,


I think there is no set date for state invitation rounds. They can send you the invite anytime they find your profile to be suitable for their requirements.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys, till June I think only ICT were required to apply through Skill Select and other through livemelbourne site. Now I see the following in their site,


> Due to the high number of applications that Victoria receives in:
> 
> ICT
> nursing
> ...


Does this mean that from July all engineering branches like Mech, Electrical etc also need to apply through skill select first?

Sorry if somebody asked this question already.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Guys, till June I think only ICT were required to apply through Skill Select and other through livemelbourne site. Now I see the following in their site,
> 
> 
> Does this mean that from July all engineering branches like Mech, Electrical etc also need to apply through skill select first?
> ...


You are correct
They have widened the exclusion net from only ICT to these occupations also

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> They have widened the exclusion net from only ICT to these occupations also
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,
What do you think of high rejection rate for VIC applicants, could it be the multiple EOI s for other states.
I personally believe it could be a reason of the high rate of rejection as filling multiple EOI s directly violate the commitment to state.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> What do you think of high rejection rate for VIC applicants, could it be the multiple EOI s for other states.
> I personally believe it could be a reason of the high rate of rejection as filling multiple EOI s directly violate the commitment to state.


Nope

VIC has a panel consisting of bureaucrats and industry representatives who sit together and decide the merit of each application 

From the EOI you cannot actually understand the capabilities of the applicant 
Once they have the CV and the education details, I presume they reject those they don’t find up to the mark

VIC is the most professional state I would bet on when it comes to handing out invites

It may look like cruel, but I still admire their policies 

Cheers


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

SunV said:


> For All members:
> 
> My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The reason for showing a proof of 40k AUD in bank account - does this depend on the job role that the person is currently in or the total experience or some doubts in payslip for CO? May be we might get a clue once we have those details..

So 40k AUD is equivalent to ~₹20L for 6 months in bank account, which I’m not sure if anyone would be able to fulfill, I do not say that it’s impossible, but need to sell off something to get that done in most of the cases.


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Is there any need to show some bank balance also for Victoria nomination ?


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Is there any need to show some bank balance also for Victoria nomination ?


8 our of 10 times if you just state that you have 40k in bank account, you are good but in some cases the candidate may be asked to produce bank statements. Even if you are asked for proof of funds, it depends on the officials if they accept just the bank statements and FDs or they would also let you declare immovable assets as proof of funds.
There is some speculation on whether candidates experience or salary package has any impact on demand for financial proof but it’s just speculation and atleast I do not know for sure if this is this case.


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Experts

I have 7 years of experience but a non ict degree, which means 6 years will be deducted by ACS. That leaves me with one year of skilled assessment in ACS report.

Does Victoria considers the overall experience (7 years) or only (1 skilled experience year as per ACS )? 

Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Did VIC start giving 190 Pre-invitations after July 1st??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bhaggy said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have 7 years of experience but a non ict degree, which means 6 years will be deducted by ACS. That leaves me with one year of skilled assessment in ACS report.
> 
> ...



States consider complete experience but points you can only claim as per ACS outcome letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

dipin3749 said:


> 8 our of 10 times if you just state that you have 40k in bank account, you are good but in some cases the candidate may be asked to produce bank statements. Even if you are asked for proof of funds, it depends on the officials if they accept just the bank statements and FDs or they would also let you declare immovable assets as proof of funds.
> There is some speculation on whether candidates experience or salary package has any impact on demand for financial proof but it’s just speculation and atleast I do not know for sure if this is this case.



As mentioned in nomination form by VIC, Proof can be and not limited to :

1) Cash in bank account.
2) FD.
3) house.
4) gold.
5) vehicle.
6) shares and bonds.

Proofs are not required upfront but once asked you should be able to provide documents to support this.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> The reason for showing a proof of 40k AUD in bank account - does this depend on the job role that the person is currently in or the total experience or some doubts in payslip for CO? May be we might get a clue once we have those details..
> 
> So 40k AUD is equivalent to ~₹20L for 6 months in bank account, which I’m not sure if anyone would be able to fulfill, I do not say that it’s impossible, but need to sell off something to get that done in most of the cases.


Amount can be in movable and immovable assets and its clearly mentioned in VIC nomination form.


You dont have to prove this amount upfront, it's required once asked.


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Dear xxxxx, 

Thank you for your email. 

Our office will take into account any relevant post-qualification employment even if it is not listed on your skills assessment. 

Kind regards,


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends as per VIC website , live in Melbourne , it shows the min work experience for ICT BA 261111 as 5 years , does it mean total work experience or what ACS recognizes?
> 
> For example : ICT minor with 8 years of total work ex. - ACS recognizes 4 years , then will he / she be rejected by VIC for 190 SS?
> 
> ...


When i checked with VIC below response i received. Therefore, u r ok to go with VIC SS. But u will not get any experience points. 

Dear XXXXXXX, 

Thank you for your email. 

Our office will take into account any relevant post-qualification employment even if it is not listed on your skills assessment. 

Kind regards,


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Any one got invite from victoria yet for new FY?My doe is 23rd June 2018 with 75 points including state for ANZSCO 263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

syedabraar said:


> When i checked with VIC below response i received. Therefore, u r ok to go with VIC SS. But u will not get any experience points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Second that, it has always been the case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> Any one got invite from victoria yet for new FY?My doe is 23rd June 2018 with 75 points including state for ANZSCO 263111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I didnt see any reported recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I didnt see any reported recently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When can I expect given my points and Doe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I have been deputed by my organisation on 457 in Melbourne. I have the deputation letter ( contract of 10 months).

I have submitted my nomination to Victoria using the job offer immediately after starting my job here in Melbourne. Submitted my 457 Visa copy also along with the nomination as it was asked.

Got all the necessary signatures on Certificate of employment form by HR.

My question is does Victoria reject a nomination request even if you apply via a job offer category?

Regards
Leo


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been deputed by my organisation on 457 in Melbourne. I have the deputation letter ( contract of 10 months).
> 
> ...


You have a better chance then other applicants, but seeing that the rejection rate of Victoria is extremely high you can be facing a rejection also

Moreover, a deputation may not be accepted as a job offer
It’s open to interpretation 

What’s your Anzsco code ?
Is the 457 and 190 application code same ?
What is your points?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

leoujjawal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been deputed by my organisation on 457 in Melbourne. I have the deputation letter ( contract of 10 months).
> 
> ...


They may, there is no restriction on that.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

Today Victoria has declined the application saying as below:

Unfortunately the Victorian Government is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer outside of this new process and therefore the application has been deemed invalid and is now closed.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> Today Victoria has declined the application saying as below:
> 
> Unfortunately the Victorian Government is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer outside of this new process and therefore the application has been deemed invalid and is now closed.


Have you applied directly on liveinvictoria website? 

If yes, what's the reason behind this of doing so.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

SunV said:


> Have you applied directly on liveinvictoria website?
> 
> If yes, what's the reason behind this of doing so.



I have applied EOI and lodged the application in liveinvictoria.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> I have applied EOI and lodged the application in liveinvictoria.


Ok mate, this is wrong process. 

First try to understand the state nomination process. Please find the below links for state nomination process, Read it first then raise your queries.

VIC: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

NSW: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


FYI, NSW is still not open for nomination but you are free to create 1 EOI for same.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > Have you applied directly on liveinvictoria website?
> ...


Hope this is your own mishap and no agent involved.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

SunV said:


> Ok mate, this is wrong process.
> 
> First try to understand the state nomination process. Please find the below links for state nomination process, Read it first then raise your queries.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the link.
As per the link:
2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in the Department of Home Affairs' SkillSelectexternal link, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2018), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.

--- I missed out this line. Please confirm if the EOI will be automatically rejected and do i need to wait for another 6 months to reapply


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Software - 261313
My company filed 457 in ICT BA


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

leoujjawal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been deputed by my organisation on 457 in Melbourne. I have the deputation letter ( contract of 10 months).
> 
> ...


When you submit direct nomination with offer letter. ITA will be given later but first your company details and no's which you would have entered will be contacted for validation of job offer and they do call up. Your company however will say you are on deputation. Detail which as per you have given are off your offer letter to this company.
certification of employment is to be submitted while lodging visa.
There is lots of ambiguity but hope you shall get invite. Seniors expats will resolve problem with a better view though.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

himsrj said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


I did inquire them on the deputation part. They said it is a type of contract and and can be used to submit my Nomination application. What I am concerned is, the chances of rejection. I had my resume built well. The skill is in high demand in AUS. One issue is the 457 was on ICT BA due to my promotion in the company. Though the role remains the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> I did inquire them on the deputation part. They said it is a type of contract and and can be used to submit my Nomination application. What I am concerned is, the chances of rejection. I had my resume built well. The skill is in high demand in AUS. One issue is the 457 was on ICT BA due to my promotion in the company. Though the role remains the same.


Well then you will know only when you get the results 
Have you spoken to your company hr or local manager ?
Are they aware of the pr application?

Cheers


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > I did inquire them on the deputation part. They said it is a type of contract and and can be used to submit my Nomination application. What I am concerned is, the chances of rejection. I had my resume built well. The skill is in high demand in AUS. One issue is the 457 was on ICT BA due to my promotion in the company. Though the role remains the same.
> ...


Yes, Manager, Hr everyone is aware of. HR signed as they have done this for several employees.


----------



## cva (Jul 5, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> Today Victoria has declined the application saying as below:
> 
> Unfortunately the Victorian Government is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer outside of this new process and therefore the application has been deemed invalid and is now closed.



Have you lodged EOI before 1st July 2018 then I guess you might get a sponsorship and invitation as well as per the below statement.

2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in the Department of Home Affairs' SkillSelectexternal link, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2018), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

cva said:


> Have you lodged EOI before 1st July 2018 then I guess you might get a sponsorship and invitation as well as per the below statement.
> 
> 2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in the Department of Home Affairs' SkillSelectexternal link, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2018), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.



Yes, I have submitted my EOI before 1st July 2018.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

leoujjawal said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > leoujjawal said:
> ...


We'll Vic website says if you have valid offer letter or streamline 457 visa or PhD then you don't have to wait for pre invite for ICT BA.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

As far as your fear of refusal then wait for result as stated by senior expat. I use to think BA is specialized profile but is not the case here, I never knew so many BA as are there on ef.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cva said:


> rajakv3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Today Victoria has declined the application saying as below:
> ...


So it will not effect in any way his EOI against which he filed the visa nomination. When application for nomination is deemed invalid and closed. I guess he should take opinion of someone with more stars than us.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

himsrj said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > newbienz said:
> ...



You got confused. My nominated skill is Software Eng. It's just due to my promotion in my organisation before 457 was initiated, the company used ICT BA for 457 for a slightly higher package in AU.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

leoujjawal said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > leoujjawal said:
> ...


Well it remains same for all ICT applicants read the link. It all depends on all employer as they will be contacted.


----------



## aus.aim (Apr 9, 2018)

help required.

I have all the documents according to the acs report but currently not employed, doing freelancing from last one year but somehow will not be able to prove, so what should I write in form 80 in currently working, can I write self-study to enhance my skills before to reach Australia ??
ACS report is OK till May 2017.

regards


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

*Need Feedback regarding 190 Preinvitation*

Hey Dudes!

I am working in Melbourne for the past 2 years and have applied for 190(Vic) with 80 points (75+5) on 12th July, Occupation: Software Engineer (261313).

Tomorrow, I am going to apply for state nomination application directly on Victoria website.

How good are my chances to get an invite?

Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Dudes!
> 
> I am working in Melbourne for the past 2 years and have applied for 190(Vic) with 80 points (75+5) on 12th July, Occupation: Software Engineer (261313).
> 
> ...


You should check in 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Also some senior we're discussing similar case in below thread take there advise 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...2018-a-new-post.html#/topics/1452746?page=188


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Can anyone tell whether for 190 also we need a job offer or not???


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

For registered nurse after creating EOI should we wait like NSW fro a pre-invite??


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> For registered nurse after creating EOI should we wait like NSW fro a pre-invite??


Everything you need is here.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> For registered nurse after creating EOI should we wait like NSW fro a pre-invite??


Read this section in below link.

How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Answer to your question: If you don't have any job offer from VIC or PHD then you have to follow same process as you followed for NSW i.e. create EOI and wait for Pre-invite/Invitation to Apply from VIC.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Everything you need is here.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190



Himsrj, His/Her question is for VIC not for NSW.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Everything you need is here.
> ...


Apologies I did a DJ Trump there.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So with 60 points without ss is it possible for a registered nurse to get invited by Vic??


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> So with 60 points without ss is it possible for a registered nurse to get invited by Vic??


DHA says this 


You must be able to meet the points score on your invitation letter. This score will be 65 or more.

The score on your invitation letter is based on the information in your EOI.

You must be able to meet the points score eligibility at the time you are invited to apply for the visa.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone applied as
Engineering technologist: 70+5 Vic SS

I am on shore graduate and lodged my EOI recently as i had the Enployement offerletter.

Anythoughts on my chances?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

13akber said:


> Anyone applied as
> Engineering technologist: 70+5 Vic SS
> 
> I am on shore graduate and lodged my EOI recently as i had the Enployement offerletter.
> ...


No one can predict a SS

You have to wait and see

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> So with 60 points without ss is it possible for a registered nurse to get invited by Vic??


then you have 65 (60+5), however, i doubt you can get an invite... the scores are higher ATM


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> So with 60 points without ss is it possible for a registered nurse to get invited by Vic??


Yes, i got invite 
60 +5 ss
But not sure about the current situation i had applied 3 months back got invite on july 13th

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Guys.
Update about my vic ss application lodged on 05 April 18.
I recieved rejection generic email.
Points:65+5
Mechanical 233512.
Age.30
Ielts. 7.5
Experience 7+ in sales and application pumps.

Any suggestions for a review reply to victoria? 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Hi Guys.
> Update about my vic ss application lodged on 05 April 18.
> I recieved rejection generic email.
> Points:65+5
> ...


I would not have gone for a review
In fact Vic rejects maybe more then 2/3 of all application and none have filled for review s far I have read

Cheers


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Hi Guys.
> Update about my vic ss application lodged on 05 April 18.
> I recieved rejection generic email.
> Points:65+5
> ...


How long it took them to decide your application and are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

13akber said:


> How long it took them to decide your application and are you onshore or offshore?


Applied on 05 April-18
Rejection:20 july

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Does victoria need a job offer for registered nurse to get invite in 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Does victoria need a job offer for registered nurse to get invite in 190?


Was posting elsewhere
Cheers


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Does victoria need a job offer for registered nurse to get invite in 190?


No need

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> No need
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


When we have a job offer then only we can apply in their direct website for 190. Otherwise waiting like NSW for a pre-invite with unending time.


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> When we have a job offer then only we can apply in their direct website for 190. Otherwise waiting like NSW for a pre-invite with unending time.


Yup..thats right..they have changed the process because of the hike in applications

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Yup..thats right..they have changed the process because of the hike in applications
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


But I have a doubt if I get an original offer letter from a company can I nominate on the basis of that and after that can I change the job once I receive the invite with 190.


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> But I have a doubt if I get an original offer letter from a company can I nominate on the basis of that and after that can I change the job once I receive the invite with 190.


May be..but they will do a verification of your offer letter..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> May be..but they will do a verification of your offer letter..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


The offer is original from company hr but I don't want to continue with them once I am granted the visa is that possible?


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> The offer is original from company hr but I don't want to continue with them once I am granted the visa is that possible?


Once your visa is granted..you can change the employer..i think there is no problem with that

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Once your visa is granted..you can change the employer..i think there is no problem with that
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Thanks for the reply.


️

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > How long it took them to decide your application and are you onshore or offshore?
> ...


Are u based offshore?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Yes, thats right.


who called?


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

13akber said:


> Are u based offshore?


Yes 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hopeful for my 190 invite, recently completed 5 years of work experience and relying on superior english. Hope they roll out invites to 65+5 points.

I have 11 months of work experience in Victoria. Gosh could have stayed for a month more 😞


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

In the VIC application, they ask about the other state nominations that I have and the status of that nomination. If I'm already nominated by another state (let's say 489 SA), What do I put? If I put YES, does VIC refuse my application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chamku said:


> In the VIC application, they ask about the other state nominations that I have and the status of that nomination. If I'm already nominated by another state (let's say 489 SA), What do I put? If I put YES, does VIC refuse my application?


They will most likely refuse, if you say YES

But don’t lie under any circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamku said:


> In the VIC application, they ask about the other state nominations that I have and the status of that nomination. If I'm already nominated by another state (let's say 489 SA), What do I put? If I put YES, does VIC refuse my application?


You have to be honest, and i guess it is at their discretion... 

i am not recalling that nomination is considered a blocker (i am not sure 100%) 

What they say is:

Your commitment to Victoria
You must commit to living and working in Victoria for at least two years. If you are currently living in another Australian state, you will need to provide a current Victorian job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> chamku said:
> 
> 
> > In the VIC application, they ask about the other state nominations that I have and the status of that nomination. If I'm already nominated by another state (let's say 489 SA), What do I put? If I put YES, does VIC refuse my application?
> ...


Hi,
In the case of If I don't apply for the SA 489 visa and if I can cancel the invitation of SA once VIC is approved. 
Do I still mention YES.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chamku said:


> Hi,
> In the case of If I don't apply for the SA 489 visa and if I can cancel the invitation of SA once VIC is approved.
> Do I still mention YES.


I would be always honest with immigration, if you had a nomination, then it makes sense to put yes and maybe attach a cover.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi, 
Can someone please throw lights if you have information on this.

I have Applied for Vic State Nomination for 190 Visa through Mara Agent on 4th July 2018 (without preinvite) as i have Current Job Offer Letter of ICT Software Engineer 261313 from Victorian Employer.
It says 12 weeks of processing time for Nomination on Victorian website. But Any idea whats processing time for such application as of current scenario, If someone have received approval recently.
Thank you


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Dear Members,

Anyone received invitation from Victoria recently? Seems they have started but I see no significant news around.

Thanks
Kiran


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Anyone received invitation from Victoria recently? Seems they have started but I see no significant news around.
> 
> ...


Yo have answered this riddle on own

"I see no significant news around" no one has posted recently


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Anyone received invitation from Victoria recently? Seems they have started but I see no significant news around.
> 
> ...


I got nomination on july 13

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Jithinmp1 said:


> attaluri_kiran said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Members,
> ...


Congrats

Please let us know your occupation and points breakdown


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Jithinmp1 said:


> I got nomination on july 13
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


At 60+5 points and registered nurse.

Force is with you. Congrats.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jithinmp1 said:


> I got nomination on july 13
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


nomination is great, invitation is what we are looking for  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> nomination is great, invitation is what we are looking for  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


I have got invitation too..on the same day..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> I have got invitation too..on the same day..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


What was the anzco code??


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> What was the anzco code??


254423 Registered Nurse

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> At 60+5 points and registered nurse.
> 
> Force is with you. Congrats.


did nurse with 60+5 got nomination? Really?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Jithinmp1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got nomination on july 13
> ...


Hi Sir 

Good morning to you.

Please share the details of the process for this 190 Victoria visa application. I am confused as for invitation and nominations and pre invitations.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> did nurse with 60+5 got nomination? Really?


Yup...thats happened for me...️

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> Congrats
> 
> Please let us know your occupation and points breakdown


254423 registered nurse

Points breakdown

Age 30

Degree 15

OET 10

Exp 5

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

himsrj said:


> At 60+5 points and registered nurse.
> 
> Force is with you. Congrats.


Thanks mate...️

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> 254423 Registered Nurse
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


This code is critical because they are looking for a registered nurse with some emergency or some kind of special experience where there is a shortage in the professional, so not every kind of registered nurse will get an invitation.


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> This code is critical because they are looking for a registered nurse with some emergency or some kind of special experience where there is a shortage in the professional, so not every kind of registered nurse will get an invitation.


Thats not true, because my other friends got invitation too..with different anzco codes...from the same profession
And they all got nomination within 1 month..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Thats not true, because my other friends got invitation too..with different anzco codes...from the same profession
> And they all got nomination within 1 month..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


anyway, that is for people who already applied before July 01. After that, it is all about pre-invite which is unpredictable at the moment.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Without a job offer no-one can lodge an application now, so there is no confusion and whoever applied before July 1 may stand a chance.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Jithinmp1 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats
> ...


Are u based
Onshore or offshore?


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> Are u based
> Onshore or offshore?


Offshore

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Without a job offer no-one can lodge an application now, so there is no confusion and whoever applied before July 1 may stand a chance.


Are you sure 
Please go through link.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys I just have a doubt, as per victoria the additional requirement for registered nurses are 2 years experience, but by anmac getting an experience of 2 year only is impossible, because they only give more than 3 years for point credits, so if I get an invite by victoria should that 2 years of experience be certified by anmac?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Are you sure
> Please go through link.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


I mean for nursing and engineering professionals, read that page.


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys I just have a doubt, as per victoria the additional requirement for registered nurses are 2 years experience, but by anmac getting an experience of 2 year only is impossible, because they only give more than 3 years for point credits, so if I get an invite by victoria should that 2 years of experience be certified by anmac?


Nop..they need at least 36 months of experience .

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Nop..they need at least 36 months of experience .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Who told you that ?







See the attached picture.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> Nop..they need at least 36 months of experience .
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


This is wrong and need only 24 months of experience.


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Who told you that ?
> View attachment 88752
> 
> See the attached picture.


No..i mean anmac needed atleast 3 years of experience then only they will asess that for migration..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Jithinmp1 said:


> No..i mean anmac needed atleast 3 years of experience then only they will asess that for migration..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Not for Victoria nomination

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure
> ...


Do you mean to say that nursing and engineering professionals cannot apply for 190 Victoria visa after 1st July 2018 without having job offer in hand.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> No..i mean anmac needed atleast 3 years of experience then only they will asess that for migration..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ok I understand, but see the above attached picture for that they need 2 years minimum, but that two years how we will show without anmac?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Do you mean to say that nursing and engineering professionals cannot apply for 190 Victoria visa after 1st July 2018 without having job offer in hand.


Without job offer they need a preinvite from victoria.


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Ok I understand, but see the above attached picture for that they need 2 years minimum, but that two years how we will show without anmac?


No need of anmac asessment for that experience.. Victoria will consider it..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavanKonaps (Aug 21, 2017)

Dear Expats,

I am new to this thread! 
Just wanted to understand the process for applying Victoria state nomination. My details as follows:

Points: 75 (Age:25, English:20, Experience:10, Degree: 15) + state nomination (5 points)

Lodged for VIC state nomination on 1st July 2018 via Skill select. 
Do I need to apply same on Victorian site?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PavanKonaps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am new to this thread!
> Just wanted to understand the process for applying Victoria state nomination. My details as follows:
> ...


Da konappa, 

You need to apply seperately


----------



## PavanKonaps (Aug 21, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Da konappa,
> 
> You need to apply seperately


Thanks for quick reply!

Without preinvite from VIC, Is it ok to apply on Victorian official site?
I read somewhere on this thread that software engineers (261313) are not allowed to lodge after 1st July 2018.

2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in the Department of Home Affairs' SkillSelect external link, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. *You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2018), it will be considered for Victorian nomination*. You will not need to resubmit it.

Can you please explain what does above highlighted line indicates?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PavanKonaps said:


> Thanks for quick reply!
> 
> Without preinvite from VIC, Is it ok to apply on Victorian official site?
> I read somewhere on this thread that software engineers (261313) are not allowed to lodge after 1st July 2018.
> ...


yOU NEED A PREINVITE FOR SURE, YOU CANT APPLY DIRECTLY NOW.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jithinmp1 said:


> 254423 registered nurse
> 
> Points breakdown
> 
> ...




When did you applied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavanKonaps (Aug 21, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> yOU NEED A PREINVITE FOR SURE, YOU CANT APPLY DIRECTLY NOW.


Thanks Again!

Then it is a wait game. Do you have any idea when Can I expect preinvite with 75 points, 10+ years experience, and applied for Software Engineer (261313)?


----------



## Jithinmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> When did you applied?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


April 12th

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PavanKonaps said:


> Thanks Again!
> 
> Then it is a wait game. Do you have any idea when Can I expect preinvite with 75 points, 10+ years experience, and applied for Software Engineer (261313)?


Maybe tomorrow may after 2 months maybe after 4 months no idea and no one can predict also.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean to say that nursing and engineering professionals cannot apply for 190 Victoria visa after 1st July 2018 without having job offer in hand.
> ...


Was just clarifying on statement you made earlier. Now it seems to be resolved.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PavanKonaps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am new to this thread!
> Just wanted to understand the process for applying Victoria state nomination. My details as follows:
> ...


For someone who does not hold an offer letter and is offshore it goes like this

You shall wait after submitting eoi for 190 for pre invite from Vic.
Once you have pre invite you have 14 days to file Vic state nomination.
That should be notified in 12 weeks as per mail we receive after filing state nomination.
Once you get nomination then lodge visa with DHA and wait for grant.
Seniors can further amend if I am wrong.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> For someone who does not hold an offer letter and is offshore it goes like this
> 
> You shall wait after submitting eoi for 190 for pre invite from Vic.
> Once you have pre invite you have 14 days to file Vic state nomination.
> ...


Yes correct, but the preinvite from victoria is like hell of a waiting for sure, no one is sure when they will call,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes correct, but the preinvite from victoria is like hell of a waiting for sure, no one is sure when they will call,


One more thing after that also

The rate of rejection after pre invite and scrutiny of your application especially cv is also extremely high

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

himsrj said:


> For someone who does not hold an offer letter and is offshore it goes like this
> 
> You shall wait after submitting eoi for 190 for pre invite from Vic.
> Once you have pre invite you have 14 days to file Vic state nomination.
> ...


We have to lodge EOI in Skillselect for pre-invite ??
After pre-invite we lodge application for State nomination ??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> We have to lodge EOI in Skillselect for pre-invite ??
> After pre-invite we lodge application for State nomination ??


Yes for both,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> We have to lodge EOI in Skillselect for pre-invite ??
> After pre-invite we lodge application for State nomination ??


If you are not in any if these Anzsco codes


ICT
nursing
engineering and building occupations

Then you can lodge directly to VIC. No need to wait for preinvite

However, if you are one of the 3 then as mentioned in the earlier post is correct

Cheers


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes for both,


I have lodged EOI for 190 with 60 points in June 2018, not sure whether they will considering it or not


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> I have lodged EOI for 190 with 60 points in June 2018, not sure whether they will considering it or not


55+5 or 60+5 ?

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> I have lodged EOI for 190 with 60 points in June 2018, not sure whether they will considering it or not


You can apply directly in their website, if 60 points without state sponsorship.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 55+5 or 60+5 ?
> 
> Cheers


55+5 = 60


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> 55+5 = 60


You cant apply for 190 if you don't have 60 points without state sponsorship, this is the new rule from July 1, 2018.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Agronomist said:


> I have lodged EOI for 190 with 60 points in June 2018, not sure whether they will considering it or not


with 60 points + 5 points? Unless you are of very rare anzsco... otherwise no chance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> You cant apply for 190 if you don't have 60 points without state sponsorship, this is the new rule from July 1, 2018.


exactly, i think not everyone are aware of this yet... many still think 55+5 is enough.


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Hi Group Members,

I received a pre-invite from VIC today on skillselect against my EOI, had a question related to documents required to be uploaded along with the online application for visa nomination at this stage, request to please help me with it.

Apart from the CV (in a chronological template). Will I have to provide proofs like PF, Payslips, Form 16, Bank statements at this stage or is that something which I will need to provide only once If I receive the nomination?

Regards.

Analyst Programmer (261311)
DOE- 30th May 2018
SS Points- 80 (English-20)


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Hi Group Members,
> 
> I received a pre-invite from VIC today on skillselect against my EOI, had a question related to documents required to be uploaded along with the online application for visa nomination at this stage, request to please help me with it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, but as I read it, the VIC state has the highest number of invitation rejects after the pre-invite stage, so I reckon I'd better keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Cheers mate, but as I read it, the VIC state has the highest number of invitation rejects after the pre-invite stage, so I reckon I'd better keep my fingers crossed.


I believe as long as your documentation is accurate, you should be receiving your ITA. Hope for the best mate.. I have been sitting ducks since April 18 with 70+5.. 

Be careful with your documentation and wish you all the best.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes correct, but the preinvite from victoria is like hell of a waiting for sure, no one is sure when they will call,


Victoria usually becomes very active between August and February in every program year.


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I believe as long as your documentation is accurate, you should be receiving your ITA. Hope for the best mate.. I have been sitting ducks since April 18 with 70+5..
> 
> Be careful with your documentation and wish you all the best.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Good Advice. I shall take care. hopefully i hear from someone with the details of the doco's i'd be needed to furnish, and then will get to it. 

All the best to you too man, it wont be long now. 

Cheers.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Good Advice. I shall take care. hopefully i hear from someone with the details of the doco's i'd be needed to furnish, and then will get to it.
> 
> All the best to you too man, it wont be long now.
> 
> Cheers.


Thnx mate..

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ksr229 said:


> Hi Group Members,
> 
> I received a pre-invite from VIC today on skillselect against my EOI, had a question related to documents required to be uploaded along with the online application for visa nomination at this stage, request to please help me with it.
> 
> ...



Hi Congratulations,

Below documents are required:

1) PTE/IELTS score card.
2) Skill Assessment for you ACS.
3) Skill Declaration form (available on VIC website (https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0015/225051/Skilled-Declaration.doc)).
4) CV (most important for VIC nomination prospective).


That's it.

Please refer below link for further details (I assume you already done that).

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Best of luck


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi Congratulations,
> 
> Below documents are required:
> 
> ...


Coolio, thanks a bunch, mate. 

This is helpful. 
I believe I have all the docs needed to proceed with the application in that case. As advised earlier will give a bit of a finishing touch to the resume and then will put it through.

Cheers.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ksr229 said:


> Coolio, thanks a bunch, mate.
> 
> This is helpful.
> I believe I have all the docs needed to proceed with the application in that case. As advised earlier will give a bit of a finishing touch to the resume and then will put it through.
> ...


Give your best and honest efforts. Don't worry about VIC rejection ratio and all. 

Think if they have to take one candidate then why not you. I have done the same and got approval.

Best of luck.


----------



## Uche (Jul 18, 2018)

I know my chances are very slim .code 261112 score 65 without state nomination .expats pls do I stand a chance with 65+5 for Vic ? Or Nsw
Age 30
Pte10
Exp 10
Education 15


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Uche said:


> I know my chances are very slim .code 261112 score 65 without state nomination .expats pls do I stand a chance with 65+5 for Vic ? Or Nsw
> Age 30
> Pte10
> Exp 10
> Education 15


You must be done with all 3 eoi so now work on getting 79+ in pte and you seem to be all set. 
You already seem to know about chances so why beat around the bush.
Free e2lectures on YouTube and one pte app from pineapple studio shall get your work done with lots of practice.


If you know thy enemy and you know yourself, you need not fear result of any battle.


----------



## Uche (Jul 18, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Uche said:
> 
> 
> > I know my chances are very slim .code 261112 score 65 without state nomination .expats pls do I stand a chance with 65+5 for Vic ? Or Nsw
> ...



Thanks,I will work on my pte


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I believe as long as your documentation is accurate, you should be receiving your ITA. Hope for the best mate.. I have been sitting ducks since April 18 with 70+5..
> 
> Be careful with your documentation and wish you all the best.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


nominations are indeed refused, but mostly for lack of demand reason,.

please remember, there is no such thing as pre-invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Give your best and honest efforts. Don't worry about VIC rejection ratio and all.
> 
> Think if they have to take one candidate then why not you. I have done the same and got approval.
> 
> Best of luck.


Best approach.


----------



## pbzie_0914 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi guys do you think I still have a chance to be invited with the below points for ss vic?

EOI July 2018
Pts 75
Code 261112

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

pbzie_0914 said:


> Hi guys do you think I still have a chance to be invited with the below points for ss vic?
> 
> EOI July 2018
> Pts 75
> ...


75 points including state sponsorship points?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

*Victoria Settlement Funds*

Victoria is asking for 30,000 AUD for settlement funds at the time of application. How are we supposed to show it. Do we need t show bank balance with that much amount in our local currency or we can show any other assets.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Victoria is asking for 30,000 AUD for settlement funds at the time of application. How are we supposed to show it. Do we need t show bank balance with that much amount in our local currency or we can show any other assets.


I already replied on other thread. please go through that.


----------



## singha88 (Jul 24, 2018)

*263111*

Hi all

Can you please help me with Vic state nomination for 263111. 
I do have work experience for more than 5 years. but my skill assessment shows only from Mar 2017. VIc State has confirmed they will go as per CV not as per skill assessment.
so my agent has put 0 points for work experience, my question is do we have to update the work exp points in EOI to get a pre invite or they will check CV. I Have 65[189] and 70[VIC 190]


ANZCO 263111 // PTE points 20 // Edu 15 // Age 30 // SS 5

for VIC Should i add work exp points in EOI to get pre invite ? or is there anyone who has lodged EOI in Jan 18 and still waiting for pre invite ?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Has anyone who applied after 1st July got an invitation yet?


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*190 vic*

Hi Guys

My details below:

ANZSCO: 261111
DOE: 9th May, 2018 for VIC
Points: 75+5

can i expect Invite from VIC at all? Any idea on what was the last 261111 invite date from VIC?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pbzie_0914 said:


> Hi guys do you think I still have a chance to be invited with the below points for ss vic?
> 
> EOI July 2018
> Pts 75
> ...


I reckon there is, but VIC is unreliable, with 75+5 NSW is a way better chance


----------



## singh14286 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mine is same code 263111 and having 65+5 = 70 for VIC 190. I applied on May 7th but still there is no update. Now I am going to proceed with 489 NSW as this is the only option available for this code [65+10 =75] for 489 NSW. I would suggest you not to waste your time for VIC.


----------



## pbzie_0914 (Jun 5, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> 75 points including state sponsorship points?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey guys quick question. Does DOE have any impact on 190 invites?? Right now I have 1 EOI for Vic and another EOI for both 190 NSW and 189 which I’m planning to split into 2 different EOI but I’m afraid it may impact my DOE for 190 NSW. Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dipin3749 said:


> Hey guys quick question. Does DOE have any impact on 190 invites?? Right now I have 1 EOI for Vic and another EOI for both 190 NSW and 189 which I’m planning to split into 2 different EOI but I’m afraid it may impact my DOE for 190 NSW. Please suggest.


There is no priority for earlier application in 190

The states are free to choose any applicant they like without bothering about his date of lodging of EOI or his points

They infact do so also

Cheers


----------



## sunilkk (Jul 25, 2018)

Gurujnpn567 said:


> Good point.. this is what I wanted to get clarified; Thank you. I'll do the application filing myself for better visibility. Anything, I should be aware of during this process..?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
> Points: 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
> ...


Is there any progress on your EOI guru? I have submitted EOI with 75 points including SS two months back for Victoria and no progress on it.


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

sunilkk said:


> Is there any progress on your EOI guru? I have submitted EOI with 75 points including SS two months back for Victoria and no progress on it.


Hi Sunil.. Thanks for checking.. I had submitted my EOI on 22nd March 2018 with 70 points and now its almost end of July (4 months) but I'm still waiting for my invite. You might be aware VIC had temporarily closed the PR processing that might be the reason for the delay. However, last I heard was VIC have started the process for Jan 2018 applicants but timelines have changed a lot.. Please check the below link for 189 applicants just for your reference.

When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah latest estimates 10th June 2018 - Iscah

I think we should get some news from VIC sometime very soon. Till then we can stay in touch..Cheers!!

ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
Points: 25(Age) + 10(Eng) + 15(Edu) + 10(Exp) + 5(PS) + 5(SS)
Total: 70 points
ACS Application : 20 Dec 2017
ACS Result : 13 Feb 2018
PTE-A : 20 Mar 2018 [75:70:75:71]
EOI (190-VIC): 22 Mar 2018
Pre-Invite (190-VIC): Waiting
ITA (190-VIC): Waiting
Lodge: Waiting
Grant: Waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunilkk said:


> Is there any progress on your EOI guru? I have submitted EOI with 75 points including SS two months back for Victoria and no progress on it.


they are taking their time, its obvious on all who submitted.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dipin3749 said:


> Hey guys quick question. Does DOE have any impact on 190 invites?? Right now I have 1 EOI for Vic and another EOI for both 190 NSW and 189 which I’m planning to split into 2 different EOI but I’m afraid it may impact my DOE for 190 NSW. Please suggest.


no. no issues.


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Need help reg. 489 relative sponsored visa*

Hi guys,

Could someone please help me with my doubts.

1. how to prove "proof of your relationship to your sponsor" for first cousin
2. areas allowed to work n live in victoria.


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Hello,

While filling up the online application for Nomination on VIC state website I had queries regarding a few questions, would appreciate if members could kindly help clear them out. Thanks.

Q1. I submitted my EOI 190 with 80 points (75+5 points SS). So, when asked for the points on the application, should I mention 75 or 80?

Q2. I have a total experience of 10 Years, post BTech, in my nominated occupation but, as per ACS, it's lesser than that. So now what should go under the question, _Years/Months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated ocupation_?

Q3. I have added the names of my friends and family in VIC on the application, should i be attaching some kind of proof to validate the same on the final page?

Q4. At this stage do I need to attach some proof for the financials of AUD 35000 that I am claiming on the application?

Regards.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Hi Group Members,
> 
> I received a pre-invite from VIC today on skillselect against my EOI, had a question related to documents required to be uploaded along with the online application for visa nomination at this stage, request to please help me with it.
> 
> ...




Congratulations !!! Good luck on your next step. Happy to hear that VIC started to give invitation with their new process for ICT similar to NSW.

Can you help to share us how VIC pre-invite sample email looks like? And the "from" address? 

It will help us to scan through our mailbox/spam folders and watch carefully and also It will be beneficial for many to who are waiting for the invitation from VIC under new process.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Hi Rahul,

How much points do you have including state sponsorship? Do you have victorian job offer or are you currently working in Australia?
Also, when did you apply for that



Rahul_AUS said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Group Members,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Hello,
> 
> While filling up the online application for Nomination on VIC state website I had queries regarding a few questions, would appreciate if members could kindly help clear them out. Thanks.
> 
> ...


1. 75 points
2. 10 years
3. NO
4. NO

Make sure that in the CV that you submit you clarify what is the ACS and non ACS experience clearly 

Cheers


----------



## 3mr (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi friends. My nic is Software eng. And my score is 55 without state aponsorship. If manage to get 20 pts for English I can jump upto 65 and with state sponsorship can reach 70 points. I tried IELTS twice . In the first attempt it was LRWS 8.5 7 7 8 annd in the second attemt it was 8 7.5 6 7.5. So could not get the required 20 points for English. I am 42 yrs and losing points for age. What abt trying PTE ? Would it help ? Please help


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Hey Newbienz,

R u sure that v hv to write 75 points as state sponsorship gives 5 more points and EOI shows 80 points, then why do we hv to write 75?




newbienz said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Group Members,
> ...


Hi Rahul,

I received an email from skillselect saying there was a new correspondence on my EOI, nothing more. 
When i logged into skillselect and viewed the latest correspondence it had the information that my application has been selected to apply for nomination, with request that i should submit my application for nomination within 14 days from the day of receiving this communication.

Email add:
[email protected]

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Thanks mate. Shall update accordingly. 

Cheers


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Vic 190*

Hi Newbnz

I have applied for VIC 190 on 9th May, 2018 with below details:

ANZSCO: 261111
Points: 75+5
English: 20

I have a question. Of the total 11 years of my experience ACS accessed that only 7 years I can use for claiming points while it deducted 4 years. Hence, under the experience I only mentioned that 7 years as relevant but did not mention about my 4 years that was deducted although this experience is also related to my nominated occupation.

1. Do you think I should mention this experience as well but mark it as non relevant?

2. If I update my EOI now will I lose my place in queue i.e. will my DOE change?

Thanks for your help
Bha


----------



## dipin3749 (Apr 7, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Hi Newbnz
> 
> I have applied for VIC 190 on 9th May, 2018 with below details:
> 
> ...


Mention all your experience in EOI but mark it as non relevant.

As long as there is no change to the points, your DOE will not change so u will retain your spot in the queue.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

3mr said:


> Hi friends. My nic is Software eng. And my score is 55 without state aponsorship. If manage to get 20 pts for English I can jump upto 65 and with state sponsorship can reach 70 points. I tried IELTS twice . In the first attempt it was LRWS 8.5 7 7 8 annd in the second attemt it was 8 7.5 6 7.5. So could not get the required 20 points for English. I am 42 yrs and losing points for age. What abt trying PTE ? Would it help ? Please help


I personally find PTE is easier, hassle free and most importantly, FASTER to get results. But there is a slight learning curve, you will need some practice. Checkout some of the PTE threads here you might find some useful information.

Whether bumping your score to 70 will definitely help secure you an invite from a state, I'm not sure bro.


----------



## sunilkk (Jul 25, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> they are taking their time, its obvious on all who submitted.


What are the chances do you think of getting an invite with 75 points from Victoria for 190 visa under 135112 code?:confused2:


----------



## sunshine2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

sunilkk said:


> What are the chances do you think of getting an invite with 75 points from Victoria for 190 visa under 135112 code?:confused2:


I wish to know that too. Applied with 70+5 for 190 under the same project code in Jan 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunilkk said:


> What are the chances do you think of getting an invite with 75 points from Victoria for 190 visa under 135112 code?:confused2:


No one can predict 
Especially not him

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

3mr said:


> Hi friends. My nic is Software eng. And my score is 55 without state aponsorship. If manage to get 20 pts for English I can jump upto 65 and with state sponsorship can reach 70 points. I tried IELTS twice . In the first attempt it was LRWS 8.5 7 7 8 annd in the second attemt it was 8 7.5 6 7.5. So could not get the required 20 points for English. I am 42 yrs and losing points for age. What abt trying PTE ? Would it help ? Please help


Pte is comparatively easier than ielts. Try the tread for pte.


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> R u sure that v hv to write 75 points as state sponsorship gives 5 more points and EOI shows 80 points, then why do we hv to write 75?


Yes he is right. 

Under the question there is help section, which clearly states "_Please do not consider potential nomination points while answering this question_".

I missed to see it earlier.


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

I hv submitted application with 80 points.

Any idea how can i update this?




ksr229 said:


> PteEnthu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Newbienz,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PteEnthu said:


> I hv submitted application with 80 points.
> 
> Any idea how can i update this?


Send them an email with the reference number you must have got when you applied

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

PteEnthu said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> R u sure that v hv to write 75 points as state sponsorship gives 5 more points and EOI shows 80 points, then why do we hv to write 75?


He is sure and me too (Got VIC approval).


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Thanks mate,

Just emailed them regarding this.



newbienz said:


> Send them an email with the reference number you must have got when you applied
> 
> Cheers


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Yeah, i just make sure again by looking into another application. Thanks, Guys!

Hey! curious question, how much time will it take to get preapproval ?

Onshore applicant, working here already since 2 years, 80 points (including SS), PTE - 79+. In total (4yrs of exp)

Worst part, my visa is gonna expire in oct, so i m relying solely on 190 at the moment, i dont have any hope with 189 currently! 






SunV said:


> He is sure and me too (Got VIC approval).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunilkk said:


> What are the chances do you think of getting an invite with 75 points from Victoria for 190 visa under 135112 code?:confused2:


I think the last reported invite is in Jan 2018, with 80 points, so... maybe there is a chance, but not too high.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PteEnthu said:


> Yeah, i just make sure again by looking into another application. Thanks, Guys!
> 
> Hey! curious question, how much time will it take to get preapproval ?
> 
> ...


Inform Vic about your looming 457 visa expiry date

They may expedite your nomination result

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Inform Vic about your looming 457 visa expiry date
> 
> They may expedite your nomination result
> 
> Cheers


was not aware this can be done 🤩


How to go bout that ?? Drop mail??I guess


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> was not aware this can be done 🤩
> 
> 
> How to go bout that ?? Drop mail??I guess


Yes
Drop an email, giving your application to VIC reference number and the date of expiry of your existing visa

It’s a long shot, but worth trying
This is only for those who have a preinvite or are eligible to apply directly 
Please don’t flood VIC mail boxes by those also who don’t have a preinvite

No state would want to lose a good applicant, if they can retain him

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> Drop an email, giving your application to VIC reference number and the date of expiry of your existing visa
> 
> It’s a long shot, but worth trying
> ...


Don't know about long shot .

But nonetheless might turn out to be good cheat code for few😀


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> was not aware this can be done 🤩
> 
> 
> How to go bout that ?? Drop mail??I guess


I dont recall seeing any confirmed case where it helped, but any option is good trying.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > was not aware this can be done 🤩
> ...


And there is no such thing as pre invite 😁😀

But the suggestion deserves standing ovation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> And there is no such thing as pre invite 😁😀
> 
> But the suggestion deserves standing ovation.


hm... you are easily amused it seems :clap2:


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

Should we apply on Victoria website too or would just a 190 selection on skillselect works?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

itssujan said:


> Should we apply on Victoria website too or would just a 190 selection on skillselect works?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


All information is available here.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

in case of further queries then post it in this forum.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> And there is no such thing as pre invite 😁😀
> 
> But the suggestion deserves standing ovation.


Pre invite was probably coined by me
It has removed a lot of ambiguity on the actual status of the applicant on sponsorship 

Better get used to this or avoid reading my posts as they will in all likelihood contain this word when it comes to sponsorship questions

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> And there is no such thing as pre invite 😁😀
> 
> But the suggestion deserves standing ovation.


It was probably coined by me
It has removed a lot of ambiguity on the actual status of the applicant on sponsorship 

Better get used to seeing this as it’s use is very widespread on the forum.


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Pre invite was probably coined by me
> It has removed a lot of ambiguity on the actual status of the applicant on sponsorship
> 
> Better get used to this or avoid reading my posts as they will in all likelihood contain this word when it comes to sponsorship questions
> ...



Exactly, lack of knowledge of immigration system is reason for coming up with the term which is only known by you, has no logic, and totally confusing to 99% of members. :clap2:


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

PteEnthu said:


> Yeah, i just make sure again by looking into another application. Thanks, Guys!
> 
> Hey! curious question, how much time will it take to get preapproval ?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, are you working in or outside Victoria?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

ksr229 said:


> Yes he is right.
> 
> Under the question there is help section, which clearly states "_Please do not consider potential nomination points while answering this question_".
> 
> I missed to see it earlier.


Omg, I submitted the application without considering this note  am I messed up?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultimate said:


> Omg, I submitted the application without considering this note  am I messed up?


Inform VIC asap.
Maybe it’s not too late to salvage the situation 

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Pre invite was probably coined by me
> It has removed a lot of ambiguity on the actual status of the applicant on sponsorship
> 
> Better get used to this or avoid reading my posts as they will in all likelihood contain this word when it comes to sponsorship questions
> ...


Interesting informative posts cannot be avoided.

I agree in totality of using that nomenclature it removes confusion .


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Inform VIC asap.
> Maybe it’s not too late to salvage the situation
> 
> Cheers





> For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Home Affairs points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. *Potential nomination points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.*


Thank you very much @newbienz. They stated the recommendation with "should not" instead of "do not", I hope it is not too serious.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> Interesting informative posts cannot be avoided.
> 
> I agree in totality of using that nomenclature it removes confusion .


It does not remove confusion, it adds confiusion, people confused by the wrong terms then are getting lost in google, as the term does not exist anywhere apart from this forum.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultimate said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Inform VIC asap.
> ...


I know it's tempting to jump down a rabbit hole of semantics, but in my mind it isn't ambiguous 

Should not = do not 

Hope you get a favourable response 🙂


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I know it's tempting to jump down a rabbit hole of semantics, but in my mind it isn't ambiguous
> 
> Should not = do not
> 
> Hope you get a favourable response 🙂


It is ambiguous mate, otherwise, VIC must have a bad taste of user experience. In term of UX, if something is important, VIC shall note it right outside with a red text line instead of putting it in a hidden block with no highlight. As the question is so clear and easy to understand, I didn't consider to open the hint block so I was trapped


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultimate said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's tempting to jump down a rabbit hole of semantics, but in my mind it isn't ambiguous
> ...


I meant the wording isn't ambiguous 

The placement and UX for quite a few state websites leave a fair bit to be desired 

Glad you found it nonetheless


----------



## Uche (Jul 18, 2018)

I’m in need of a good immigration agent/lawyer to assist me.pls any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uche said:


> I’m in need of a good immigration agent/lawyer to assist me.pls any recommendations? Thanks


Found this
Looks interesting 

http://www.visalawyers.com.au/content_common/index.aspx?id=82321ea2-9eba-430c-b5aa-b0cc19de670b

Please do your own due diligence before engaging 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Uche said:


> I’m in need of a good immigration agent/lawyer to assist me.pls any recommendations? Thanks


if you PM i can suggest too.


----------



## Pravs_american (May 2, 2018)

*Vic/NSW chances for code 262111(70 points)*

Guys,
Please suggest the chances of getting an invite from Vic or NSW in code 262111(Database Administrator) with 70 points. I applied in April first week this year. My age may be a negative aspect:-( In immitracker there is only one DBA applicant with 15 points in employment experience who was granted the invite, in 247 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pravs_american said:


> Guys,
> Please suggest the chances of getting an invite from Vic or NSW in code 262111(Database Administrator) with 70 points. I applied in April first week this year. My age may be a negative aspect:-( In immitracker there is only one DBA applicant with 15 points in employment experience who was granted the invite, in 247 days.


One can never predict an SS

Moreover, the trackers has too little a database for you to reach a correct conclusion 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pravs_american said:


> Guys,
> Please suggest the chances of getting an invite from Vic or NSW in code 262111(Database Administrator) with 70 points. I applied in April first week this year. My age may be a negative aspect:-( In immitracker there is only one DBA applicant with 15 points in employment experience who was granted the invite, in 247 days.


it is quite a tiny pool of applicants, so hard to tell.


----------



## smritibansal1987 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi All,

i am new to this so please excuse any silly or already answered questions,

my ANZO code is 261314, Software Tester. the points that i will get (including spouse) is 65. any chances to get any state sponsorship. and what is the way to get one.

thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smritibansal1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am new to this so please excuse any silly or already answered questions,
> 
> ...


Answered on another thread

Cheers


----------



## Uche (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

*Query on VIC State Nomination 190 Visa*

My employer has filed TSS - 482 Visa and provided me an offer letter to work in Melbourne. 

My TSS is under process and expected to be approved in 4-6 weeks time frame.

I wish to apply for PR and wanted to know if I get ACS skills verification completed and PTE, can I apply for PR 190 Visa showcasing the offer letter issued to me? Will it help me gain 5 additional points?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smritibansal1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am new to this so please excuse any silly or already answered questions,
> 
> ...


i would rather say very hard if not impossible.


----------



## PteEnthu (May 25, 2018)

Need to confirm 1 thing, if i get an approval from vic then do i get invitation in skill select in 1-2hours or do i have to wait?
I am trying to understand whether it's automated process or manual?



ultimate said:


> PteEnthu said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, i just make sure again by looking into another application. Thanks, Guys!
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> My employer has filed TSS - 482 Visa and provided me an offer letter to work in Melbourne.
> 
> My TSS is under process and expected to be approved in 4-6 weeks time frame.
> 
> I wish to apply for PR and wanted to know if I get ACS skills verification completed and PTE, can I apply for PR 190 Visa showcasing the offer letter issued to me? Will it help me gain 5 additional points?


You do not get any additional points for offer letter as such
You can get 5 points for SS

If you have an offer letter for a job or are already working in the state, the chances of getting SS increases dramatically 

Complete the skills assessment and the English test and make your points table
Then you can assess your probability better

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i would rather say very hard if not impossible.


what about with a permanent job offer and VIC working experience of 8 months and counting? 
Same code, same points :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cheesy_pizza said:


> what about with a permanent job offer and VIC working experience of 8 months and counting?
> 
> Same code, same points :confused2:




I would agree with above poster, with job offer chances are better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

PteEnthu said:


> Need to confirm 1 thing, if i get an approval from vic then do i get invitation in skill select in 1-2hours or do i have to wait?
> I am trying to understand whether it's automated process or manual?



Firstly, Victoria will approve your application for nomination.

Then, you will receive an email about your application has been successful once it is approved and at the same time, your EOI status will be changed to "Invited".

All happen within 1 hour!!!


----------



## CCook (Jul 16, 2018)

Does anyone know if there have there been any recent invitations for Systems Analysts from Victoria state (75 points) most of the trackers (I know these are vastly inaccurate) show no invitations since March this year? 

Has the application restriction put in place in May also put a hold on Invitations?

TIA


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

PteEnthu said:


> Need to confirm 1 thing, if i get an approval from vic then do i get invitation in skill select in 1-2hours or do i have to wait?
> I am trying to understand whether it's automated process or manual?


In my case, as I had already created the EOI, the two emails (state nomination and ITA) came at almost the same time.

All the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CCook said:


> Does anyone know if there have there been any recent invitations for Systems Analysts from Victoria state (75 points) most of the trackers (I know these are vastly inaccurate) show no invitations since March this year?
> 
> Has the application restriction put in place in May also put a hold on Invitations?
> 
> TIA


The states jointly issue 15,000 to 20,000 invites per year

Only a few hundred are reported on these trackers which also one can never be sure are correct or not
Till the states start putting these information in the public domain, one cannot reach any definitive conclusion on which categories were invited by whom

Cheers


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

binhphucnhut said:


> In my case, as I had already created the EOI, the two emails (state nomination and ITA) came at almost the same time.
> 
> All the best.


Could I ask when did you receive the ITA & the nomination? :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PteEnthu said:


> Need to confirm 1 thing, if i get an approval from vic then do i get invitation in skill select in 1-2hours or do i have to wait?
> I am trying to understand whether it's automated process or manual?




I think it is pretty instant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binhphucnhut (Apr 9, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Could I ask when did you receive the ITA & the nomination? :clap2:


My case was in the streamlined pathway, it took only 3 days to get both the nomination and ITA (i could not remember exactly) somewhere in the middle of April.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just want to know whether the 190 invitation process will get faster if I get a job offer from Victorian employer. Or do i need to have previous work experience in the same employer in Victoria.

Thank you


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just want to know whether the 190 invitation process will get faster if I get a job offer from Victorian employer. Or do i need to have previous work experience in the same employer in Victoria.
> 
> Thank you




If you have the job offer, you can directly apply on victoria website and thar would be faster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> If you have the job offer, you can directly apply on victoria website and thar would be faster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the information Pnarang3


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

binhphucnhut said:


> My case was in the streamlined pathway, it took only 3 days to get both the nomination and ITA (i could not remember exactly) somewhere in the middle of April.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi there. May I ask you if you were a PhD graduating from a Vic university?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Anyone got the pre-invitation from VIC after July 1st????


----------



## amitkb (May 21, 2018)

Hello guys. 
What is the average time to receive pre-invitation for 190 vic. My eoi doe is 19 july 2018 with 80 points. Job code is 261312. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Did anyone get ITA by this week? I've just seen a person from 251111 65+5 got ITA after 12 weeks of waiting today.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Did anyone get ITA by this week? I've just seen a person from 251111 65+5 got ITA after 12 weeks of waiting today.


Dietitian code is 251111
Where did you see ??
12 weeks is standard time though.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

amitkb said:


> Hello guys.
> What is the average time to receive pre-invitation for 190 vic. My eoi doe is 19 july 2018 with 80 points. Job code is 261312.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think state nominations follow any specific timeline. So you could receive a pre-invite anytime from now. But is your score 75+5 or 80+5?

From what I see from immitracker there is a long list of applicants with 75+5, so it could take a while to get an invite with that score.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ultimate said:


> Did anyone get ITA by this week? I've just seen a person from 251111 65+5 got ITA after 12 weeks of waiting today.


approvals are coming, new invites, i have not noticed.


----------



## nabirouf (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks to everyone in this forum.
I received the grant today. 
Honestly the forum been very informative and helpful.
Best of luck to all others who are also waiting for the grant.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

nabirouf said:


> Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> I received the grant today.
> Honestly the forum been very informative and helpful.
> Best of luck to all others who are also waiting for the grant.


Congratulations @nabirouf

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nabirouf (Nov 27, 2017)

thank you.
best of luck for your application as well.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

nabirouf said:


> thank you.
> best of luck for your application as well.


Thank you.
Btw, can you give a brief summary of your application timeline, occupation/score etc.. ? And are you an onshore applicant?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

Is there any way I'll be getting 190 visa from NSW? Should I wait or look for other visas? Occupation - mechanical engineer

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nabirouf said:


> Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> I received the grant today.
> Honestly the forum been very informative and helpful.
> Best of luck to all others who are also waiting for the grant.


Many congratulations!
I suppose you have posted in wrong thread for grant.
If possible can you share timeline of your application.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Thank you.
> Btw, can you give a brief summary of your application timeline, occupation/score etc.. ? And are you an onshore applicant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


He posted on page 126 ->



nabirouf said:


> Not sure how long does it actually take to receive Victoria nomination though officially they say it is expected in 12 weeks. Has any one received positive Victoria nomination before 12 weeks?
> 
> ICT Security Specialist (262112)
> 189 Points # 65, 190 Points #70
> ...


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ultimate said:


> He posted on page 126 ->


Cool, thank you

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Man, look at the number, am I wrong or it is so ridiculous comparison. By the period of 2016-2017, VIC had 2566 invitations sent out, and then by the period of 2017-2018, VIC had ONLY 212 invitations sent out  Really? Is that for real? :confused2::confused2::confused2:

*2016-2017*


>


*2017-2018*


>


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

ultimate said:


> Man, look at the number, am I wrong or it is so ridiculous comparison. By the period of 2016-2017, VIC had 2566 invitations sent out, and then by the period of 2017-2018, VIC had ONLY 212 invitations sent out  Really? Is that for real? :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> *2016-2017*
> 
> ...


Very Strange !! Seems there is a data issue as I do not think # would be that low.


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello bro/sis may i know this message from victoria we lodge aug 1 the we received this message august 3. Anyone knows about this. 
Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello bro/sis may i know this message from victoria we lodge aug 1 the we received this message august 3. Anyone knows about this.
> Thank you so much for the help.


seems like an acknowledgement to me.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello bro/sis may i know this message from victoria we lodge aug 1 the we received this message august 3. Anyone knows about this.
> Thank you so much for the help.




I got similar email to me . Yes it is acknowledging the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello bro/sis may i know this message from victoria we lodge aug 1 the we received this message august 3. Anyone knows about this.
> Thank you so much for the help.


Hello!
That is the Acknowledge letter to confirm that they have received your application and they will process it. It will take up to 12 weeks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ultimate said:


> Man, look at the number, am I wrong or it is so ridiculous comparison. By the period of 2016-2017, VIC had 2566 invitations sent out, and then by the period of 2017-2018, VIC had ONLY 212 invitations sent out  Really? Is that for real? :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> *2016-2017*
> 
> ...


agree, it cant be correct.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello bro/sis may i know this message from victoria we lodge aug 1 the we received this message august 3. Anyone knows about this.
> Thank you so much for the help.


Don't worry it is just an acknowledgment and you will be notified again through mail on their decision that is yes or now after almost 10 weeks or later. Normally it comes as a rejection or approval. :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello bro/sis may i know this message from victoria we lodge aug 1 the we received this message august 3. Anyone knows about this.
> Thank you so much for the help.


now waiting begins! all the best!


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

ultimate said:


> Man, look at the number, am I wrong or it is so ridiculous comparison. By the period of 2016-2017, VIC had 2566 invitations sent out, and then by the period of 2017-2018, VIC had ONLY 212 invitations sent out  Really? Is that for real? :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> *2016-2017*
> 
> ...


It means state nominations also reduced.
The pace of 190 invitations are also depending on 189 invitations 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> It means state nominations also reduced.
> The pace of 190 invitations are also depending on 189 invitations
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


I know there is a big decrease this year obviously, but 212 invitations sent in 1 year by VIC is just ridiculously low, how can we look forward to VIC if they just invite around 15 people every month :ranger:?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> zeeshaniqbal391 said:
> 
> 
> > It means state nominations also reduced.
> ...


There is sure a typo on this. 
I am pretty sure its between 1500-2000


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Has anyone applied through graduate pathway?

I recently graduated in Melbourne and assessed as engineering technologist. 

Applied last week for Vic Nomination with employement offerletter.

70 points:
Engineering technologist 

20 English
15 Education 
5 Aus Study
30 Age

What are my chances? I am currently on shore Melbourne


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

Applied 190 Vic EOI on 75 Points for 262111 DBA. Submitted on 14th July 2018, still no reply  
Anyone know the trend when do they start giving EOI if the field gets available in July???


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Has anyone who has applied end of July 2018 for VIC sponsorship received an invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

13akber said:


> Has anyone applied through graduate pathway?
> 
> I recently graduated in Melbourne and assessed as engineering technologist.
> 
> ...


Vic has a high rejection rate
You will have to wait patiently for the decision 

Cheers


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Has anyone applied through graduate pathway?
> 
> I recently graduated in Melbourne and assessed as engineering technologist.
> 
> ...


Is that your occupation requires 5 years work exp? As FAQ from VIC



> Only paid work experience gained 'post-qualification' is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. Please include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume (CV) for industry assessment purposes.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone applied through graduate pathway?
> ...


There is a Victoria Graduate List aswell which applies to on shore graduates only

For that you require an offerletter only if you studied in australia


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Here is the graduate list

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-graduates


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Here is the graduate list
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-graduates


Oh sorry, I nearly forgot there is also a graduate pathway . I think with the working onshore status, you will have much higher chance than normal to get an invitation, let's wait for it :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the graduate list
> ...


Hope so

At the moment, i have job offer which i provided to Vic
Will start working once Vic approves nomination , if not than with 189 70 points, i think i dont stand a chance looking at current trend unless the lift up invites for pro rata


----------



## Mabelkoko (Aug 8, 2018)

13akber said:


> ultimate said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...




Hey Mate, 
Please can you send me a pm. I have a few questions as regards this as we are in the same kind of situation.


----------



## Mabelkoko (Aug 8, 2018)

I just joined this forum but have been a guest for a long time. I am not allowed to pm and i was wondering why? Please help as i have few people i need to ask some questions from.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Mabelkoko said:


> I just joined this forum but have been a guest for a long time. I am not allowed to pm and i was wondering why? Please help as i have few people i need to ask some questions from.


Guest don't have access to the PM system, and Members do after 5 posts. 

You decided to register as a Member only today, and have have made the requisite 5 posts since then, so you do now have access to the PM system.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

>


DIBP fixed their table. Now it shows that VIC had 2890 invitations during the last financial year.



Mabelkoko said:


> I just joined this forum but have been a guest for a long time. I am not allowed to pm and i was wondering why? Please help as i have few people i need to ask some questions from.


Why don't you ask him here?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ultimate said:


> DIBP fixed their table. Now it shows that VIC had 2890 invitations during the last financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask him here?


secrets


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> You must be done with all 3 eoi so now work on getting 79+ in pte and you seem to be all set.
> You already seem to know about chances so why beat around the bush.
> Free e2lectures on YouTube and one pte app from pineapple studio shall get your work done with lots of practice.
> 
> ...


Hi HRJ,

Are you still waiting for the invitation from VIC?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi HRJ,
> 
> Are you still waiting for the invitation from VIC?


Yes sir still waiting for ITA. It's not even 4 weeks when i applied, got acknowledgement from VIC for reply in 12 weeks though.

And I yearn for cheese pizza now. 🤩
Someone told me +39 pizzeria is one of best place for cheese pizza in melb?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> Yes sir still waiting for ITA. It's not even 4 weeks when i applied, got acknowledgement from VIC for reply in 12 weeks though.
> 
> And I yearn for cheese pizza now. 🤩
> Someone told me +39 pizzeria is one of best place for cheese pizza in melb?


Sydney even without +39 pizzeria is a way better place :clap2::ranger:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Sydney even without +39 pizzeria is a way better place


Melbourne hipster vs Sydney surfer ??

Tough choice ??


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

himsrj said:


> cheesy_pizza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi HRJ,
> ...


Hi, which date you applied vic nomination? 
I applied for vic nomination with job offer letter on 6th july, but my employer who gave me job offer haven't received call even for verification, there is not many post on forums regarding updates on timelines of nomination application process such as when they apply and receive any outcome. Their standard response is 12 weeks but expecting to get it approved earlier. Pls keep updating your progress on nomination.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> Hi, which date you applied vic nomination?
> I applied for vic nomination with job offer letter on 6th july, but my employer who gave me job offer haven't received call even for verification, there is not many post on forums regarding updates on timelines of nomination application process such as when they apply and receive any outcome. Their standard response is 12 weeks but expecting to get it approved earlier. Pls keep updating your progress on nomination.


16th July is when one applied.
Got acknowledgement mail from vic on 18th July.
Co-ordinator in hr confirmed on 25th july that they were contacted, regarding general info.
Between 7th-8th week I shall receive outcome as per to be hr.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

I think all applicants after 1st Jul received the acknowledgement email on wed 18th Jul. Is there any case in the past that VIC gave the ITA directly without contacting hr to verify the working status?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> Melbourne hipster vs Sydney surfer ??
> 
> Tough choice ??


sydney sun and hot, melbourne cold and rain


----------



## Mabelkoko (Aug 8, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> ultimate said:
> 
> 
> > DIBP fixed their table. Now it shows that VIC had 2890 invitations during the last financial year.
> ...


Actually its no secret. It was thinking it might be a stupid question hence i wanted to ask privately. My question is about the job offer. I was wondering how he was able to secure it. I have tried to no avail to get one even though i have a bit of local experience. 
Please anyone with knowledge about this should help me out. 
Some agencies say they do provide job offer for a fee but i am not sure and i do not want to be scammed. Please seniors help me.


----------



## Mabelkoko (Aug 8, 2018)

kaju said:


> Mabelkoko said:
> 
> 
> > I just joined this forum but have been a guest for a long time. I am not allowed to pm and i was wondering why? Please help as i have few people i need to ask some questions from.
> ...


Thank you so much. I am still having difficulty Sending pm so as someone has suggested i will ask the question here.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mabelkoko said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > ultimate said:
> ...


Hi mate

I have job offer as i applied the job and was able to get the offer. Hopefully if i get approved by vic , i will be able to start work as my employer want some one who is permanent resident.

Not sure any agent helps in getting offerletters

I am onshore graduate , luckily my occupation engineering technologist is on vic graduate list. So i applied with offer letter and waiting for vic responce.

Have 70 points ( Edu: 15, Age: 30, English: 20, Aus study: 5) fingers crossed.
I am not expecting much as vic are quite unpredictable


----------



## Mabelkoko (Aug 8, 2018)

13akber said:


> Mabelkoko said:
> 
> 
> > andreyx108b said:
> ...


Thanks mate. I appreciate. 
Our timelines are exactly same and with the number of engineering technologist on 189, i was thinking 190 for onshore graduate might be better. 
Also NSW has stopped engineering technologist. 
My question will be whats the title of the role you applied for? And was it on seek, indeed or company webisite? 
Also what do you mean by victoria not predictable? 
I am currently in queensland and hoping to move to Victoria when needed. 
I am just trying to weigh my options. There is not way to claim extra points.


----------



## surya007 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> Hi, which date you applied vic nomination?
> I applied for vic nomination with job offer letter on 6th july, but my employer who gave me job offer haven't received call even for verification, there is not many post on forums regarding updates on timelines of nomination application process such as when they apply and receive any outcome. Their standard response is 12 weeks but expecting to get it approved earlier. Pls keep updating your progress on nomination.


is it 457 streamlined pathway victoria process ?
are you in Aus and with Job offer ?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Need inputs...*

Hi experts
need your valuable suggestion

was worried, after reading many comments about Victoria SS, very particular about CV.

i applied for SS two days back, from onshore with 457 stream line path process with 3.5 years experience and working with the current employer from last 3 years.

i submitted all the docs and i was not serious with the CV.


any impact ?
any suggestion 

Thanks a lot


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi experts
> need your valuable suggestion
> 
> was worried, after reading many comments about Victoria SS, very particular about CV.
> ...


Haven't seen anyone got a rejection from 457 or PHD, it is mostly likely VIC accepted all the cases for those pathways


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi experts
> need your valuable suggestion
> 
> was worried, after reading many comments about Victoria SS, very particular about CV.
> ...


I think you should be fine as you are from a streamlined pathway and you have already proven your employment readiness in VIC. :clap2:
I think CV would be a matter mostly to the offshore people 
All the best and I hope you will hear a good news soon!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

cheesy_pizza said:


> I think you should be fine as you are from a streamlined pathway and you have already proven your employment readiness in VIC. :clap2:
> I think CV would be a matter mostly to the offshore people
> All the best and I hope you will hear a good news soon!


Thanks Ultimate/ Cheesy Pizza

you guys have given a hope for me. :ranger:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi experts
> need your valuable suggestion
> 
> was worried, after reading many comments about Victoria SS, very particular about CV.
> ...


did you use your CV to get a job in AU?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mabelkoko said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Mabelkoko said:
> ...


When i got the offer letter, it had the job responsibilities on that such as mould review registor,designning autocad, Web site Up dates etc, he did notmentioned the title. 
When i provided that to my agent he was ok with that, really engineering technologist cant be a title. Offer just need to have job description which should be closest to engineering sector.
The bottom line is you will need to get a offer from an engineering company

One thing for sure that offer letter followed all the guidelines mentioned in fairwork website.
The reason i say vic is unpredictable because the rejection rate is quite high, it says on their website even if you meet minimum criteria, you are not guranteed nomination.
By the way, whata your point score?

I only reasln opted 190 pathway because i am waiting since nov 2017 with 70 points on 189 but doesnt look i will ever get invited


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> did you use your CV to get a job in AU?



no, it was a very old CV, which i did not update also.

i never tried any jobs in Aus and i am currently on 457 with an employer.


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,

A bit anxious!!

Applied for Vic nomination with job offer on 16th July. Got an email on 9 Aug, asking to provide a commitment email as I had previously worked in Sydney 3 years back.

Replied with 3-4 valid genuine reasons (Sent a paraphrase for each of the below points)
1) My job offer contract is in Melbourne and will get extended in Mel itself.
2) Wife will join here taking an location transfer to Mel from India, me so we both plan to settle down here itself
3) When I was in Sydney 3 years back, I understand the cost of living is considerably less in MEL than it used to be in NSW, 3 years back.
4) Job prospects are higher in VIC for my skills
5) Diversity, Seamless work opportunity and comparatively less cost of living in Melbourne

Can I expect my nomination to get approved?? If yes, how long does it take after replying to the commitment email?

Please guide.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> no, it was a very old CV, which i did not update also.
> 
> i never tried any jobs in Aus and i am currently on 457 with an employer.


In that case, I would suggest you contact the relevant authority, just to be on the safe side, 
It's always safer to add your current employment details :juggle:


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/contact-us


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prksh.mani said:


> Hi,
> 
> A bit anxious!!
> 
> ...


Your guess is as good as anybody else’s 

You will have to wait for the decision 
It should take a total of 10- 12 weeks since you applied
That’s when most applicants hear back from the department 

Cheers


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Hi,
> 
> A bit anxious!!
> 
> ...


Hi mate 

My nomination is under process too but they havnt asked anything of me yet.

In your case, i beilieve you do stand a chance with vic thats the reason why they are happy to proceed with your application by asking your commitments.

I hope my guess is right

By the way whats your point score and occupation?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> I think all applicants after 1st Jul received the acknowledgement email on wed 18th Jul. Is there any case in the past that VIC gave the ITA directly without contacting hr to verify the working status?


Don't know much about verification as some people mentioned they were also being contacted, but in most cases employer is contacted afaik.

It's not necessary they contact hr, I provided details of to be HOD, hr, signing authority of offer letter. 
But was informed by hr person of contact made from relevant authorities.
Who contacted them and what was discussed one does not know??

For CV i will suggest use their template only and provide as many native references you can from current and to be employer.

I don't think you can buy an offer as ABN details are mentioned on offer letter, as somebody mentioned that. 
I know for sure that more work ex, skills on CV, being onshore plays vital role for vic nomination. I know of certain offshore bloke (17 yrs of work ex as technical consultant) from UK who was invited on 60 +5 points in Feb, working in sabre pacific melb now. Sabre was contacted, he was not.

For any queries we can mail them also, but not to ask for progress of application as mentioned in acknowledgement.
[email protected]

**This is all I know of, weekend to start in 10 mins.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Experts, 
For onshore applicants (non 457 pathway stream) filing directly via live in Melbourne site, how much time does it generally take to get a response from VIC? Website and email says 10-12 weeks, but just checking from experts if this less?
Cheers
AT


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have applied EOI for Victoria on 5thJuly2018. I understand the process as below:
1. Complete Skill Assessment
2. Submit EOI by selecting Victoria as preferred state
3. Wait to get nomination email
4. Then we should submit Online form along with CV
5. And we have to email them our EOI number

Please let me know if I am wrong


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Hi,
> 
> A bit anxious!!
> 
> ...


Did you just reply with those? I thought you must have prepared a world file of at least 2 pages to express those reasons in details. They give you one month to write a commitment letter, so you should invest in it. Anw, let us know once you receive an outcome from VIC


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi newbeinz, 
Can you suggest my case, I have applied for vic 190 with 75points ,261313 on 3rd jan 2018 , till now I haven't received Pre invite. 

Points break down
30+15+10+10+5 wife points1323484183 +5 Ss points

Is there a way we can send them mail for the Pre invite, can you please suggest.


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

giang26290 said:


> Did you just reply with those? I thought you must have prepared a world file of at least 2 pages to express those reasons in details. They give you one month to write a commitment letter, so you should invest in it. Anw, let us know once you receive an outcome from VIC



One should not just follow someone blindly. The questions to me were just with respect to 3 points:

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:
Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived
Why you do not want to live in the state/territory in which you previously lived Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories


I did go through ppl, they wrote a 2-4 page word document, but thats not what they have asked. They just have asked a commitment statement with respect to the 3 points. My response was not that brief...It had a paraphrase for each of those.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

surya007 said:


> Ricco.marino said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, which date you applied vic nomination?
> ...


Hi, its direct entry for 190. I am in overseas, but was able to secure job with personal contacts.


----------



## NoobRN (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,
Im registered nurse with 65+5 points DOE 22May18. Anyone recently received VIC SS email to apply for invitation? 189 doenst seem to move at all for 65 pointers like me. !_! 
Thanks.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

WishLuck said:


> Hi newbeinz,
> Can you suggest my case, I have applied for vic 190 with 75points ,261313 on 3rd jan 2018 , till now I haven't received Pre invite.
> 
> Points break down
> ...



Hello,

I am new to this forum. I have applied EOI for Victoria on 5thJuly2018. I understand the process as below:
1. Complete Skill Assessment
2. Submit EOI by selecting Victoria as preferred state
3. Wait to get nomination email
4. Then we should submit Online form along with CV
5. And we have to email them our EOI number

Please let me know if I am wrong . Please reply as you already applied in this stream. Thank you for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied EOI for Victoria on 5thJuly2018. I understand the process as below:
> 1. Complete Skill Assessment
> ...


1-4 is correct

Not sure if 5 is necessary

Cheers


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi newbeinz, can you pleas


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi newbeinz, can you please suggest on my querY?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

WishLuck said:


> Hi newbeinz, can you please suggest on my querY?


Post on my thread
The link is given in my signature 
Can’t search all over the forum

I have written in my signature also, that if you wish a question to be answered specifically by me, post on that thread
I don’t answer all questions on other threads

Cheers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Hi Experts,
> For onshore applicants (non 457 pathway stream) filing directly via live in Melbourne site, how much time does it generally take to get a response from VIC? Website and email says 10-12 weeks, but just checking from experts if this less?
> Cheers
> AT


Is there anyone who has filed Victoria nomination non 457 pathway directly on the live in Melbourne website?


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

AT03 said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


I applied on 6th july directly for nomination for 190 vic with job offer letter.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Ricco, when did you received the acknowledgement? what code to have applied for and at what points? Are you in Victoria currently?


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Hi Ricco, when did you received the acknowledgement? what code to have applied for and at what points? Are you in Victoria currently?


18th july i received ack email.
261313 
Points: 
Age 30
Study : 15
Aus study: 5
Pte: 10
Total 60 +5 SS =65

I didnt claim for 5 points of regional studies because i dont have enough docs to support it. ( because it was 2007-2009 period)

Nor did i claim for work exp points due to lack of docs.
As my migration agent suggested me so.
And it was enough to qualify with job offer letter for SS.
I am in oversea


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> 18th july i received ack email.
> 261313
> Points:
> Age 30
> ...


Hi Ricco, did you check the site liveinmelbourne? You can apply directly with a job offer, but you must meet the requirement of 3-year experience for your job code, so I'm sure you must claim for work exp before applying. Otherwise, I think the CO will contact you soon to ask for it.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> Ricco.marino said:
> 
> 
> > 18th july i received ack email.
> ...



Yes i do fulfill 3 year minimum work experience , so in my skills assessment as well its mentioned i worked for certain period. And also attached reference letter from those employers. 
But my mara agent said we wont claim experience points as we are eligible to apply for direct nomination with requi


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Pravs_american said:


> Guys,
> Please suggest the chances of getting an invite from Vic or NSW in code 262111(Database Administrator) with 70 points. I applied in April first week this year. My age may be a negative aspect:-( In immitracker there is only one DBA applicant with 15 points in employment experience who was granted the invite, in 247 days.



Hi Pravs,

Did you receive your grant?

Could you provide the URL for the immigration tracker?

I have submitted my EOI for 190 visa to Victoria, yesterday, the 11th of August 2018.

I would like to know more about your experience through out the process.

Thanks,
Ram Rachakonda.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

For those who filed visa nomination - on shore w offer. Did you guys also submit 

1)confirmation of employment declaration as given by employer
2) skilled declaration form

Did anyone else got commitment mail as well.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> For those who filed visa nomination - on shore w offer. Did you guys also submit
> 
> 1)confirmation of employment declaration as given by employer
> 2) skilled declaration form
> ...


Hey mate,
isn't it mandatory to attach the both?

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/?a=225054 

*Online applications cannot be accepted until this document is submitted.
*
*Skilled Declaration (DOC) (116.0 KB)*
Last updated: 03 Jan 2018
Skilled Declaration form to complete for the Skilled Nominated (190) visa for Victorian Government nomination.

*Confirmation of Employment Form (DOC) (98.0 KB)*
Last updated: 03 Jan 2018
Confirmation of employment form to complete if applicant has an offer of employment or is currently employed by a Victorian employer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ricco.marino said:


> Yes i do fulfill 3 year minimum work experience , so in my skills assessment as well its mentioned i worked for certain period. And also attached reference letter from those employers.
> But my mara agent said we wont claim experience points as we are eligible to apply for direct nomination with requi


reference letters and payslips are not required if no employment points are claimed. That's standard across agents. That's for visa lodge.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> Yes i do fulfill 3 year minimum work experience , so in my skills assessment as well its mentioned i worked for certain period. And also attached reference letter from those employers.
> But my mara agent said we wont claim experience points as we are eligible to apply for direct nomination with requi


That's true, as VIC consider all kinds of paid work & post-graduated experience even those are in some deduction periods such as 2 years deduction for an oversea degree from ACS.



himsrj said:


> For those who filed visa nomination - on shore w offer. Did you guys also submit
> 
> 1)confirmation of employment declaration as given by employer
> 2) skilled declaration form
> ...


I did submit both & haven't receieved any commitment mail yet.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ultimate said:


> That's true, as VIC consider all kinds of paid work & post-graduated experience even those are in some deduction periods such as 2 years deduction for an oversea degree from ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> I did submit both & haven't receieved any commitment mail yet.


When did you apply? Onshore and currently working? It seems like VIC getting very greedy on giving nominations. I have heard, last year they sent nominations within a week for ICT 60 pointers who had a job offer.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hey mate,
> isn't it mandatory to attach the both?



Again one craves for cheese pizza 😊
Yes, I wrote to keep discussion alive and get any new updates. 
Commitment mail any of you got or others, only one seen till now.
I think we shall see progress in this-coming week, 190 pace picks up in August.
Keep posting ppl.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> When did you apply? Onshore and currently working? It seems like VIC getting very greedy on giving nominations. I have heard, last year they sent nominations within a week for ICT 60 pointers who had a job offer.


Submitted on 8 Jul, onshore & working in VIC mate


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

ultimate said:


> Submitted on 8 Jul, onshore & working in VIC mate


Is it under 457 Streamlined pathway , Victoria?
ANZSCO code ?

did you get a mail after submitting in liveinvictoria , that your is getting process under 457 pathway ?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Again one craves for cheese pizza 😊
> Yes, I wrote to keep discussion alive and get any new updates.
> Commitment mail any of you got or others, only one seen till now.
> I think we shall see progress in this-coming week, 190 pace picks up in August.
> Keep posting ppl.


 cool... any update from your side? 

btw, I would vouch for '+39 Pizz in Little Bourke' if you are craving a treat yourself


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Submitted on 8 Jul, onshore & working in VIC mate


any employer contact has been made yet? 
All the best and I hope you will get a nomination soon


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Is it under 457 Streamlined pathway , Victoria?
> ANZSCO code ?
> 
> did you get a mail after submitting in liveinvictoria , that your is getting process under 457 pathway ?


I am not in 457 streamlined pathway. Stupid me that I was able to get in 457 back in March but I didn't cuz of my poor knowledge and also my carelessness. Now I am paying for that with much harder way 

P/S: Also no contact from VIC for verification yet. :ranger:


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ultimate said:


> I am not in 457 streamlined pathway. Stupid me that I was able to get in 457 back in March but I didn't cuz of my poor knowledge and also my carelessness. Now I am paying for that with much harder way
> 
> P/S: Also no contact from VIC for verification yet. :ranger:


ohh...waiting time gonna be very long this year....I'm not even applied yet, hopefully, Mid Sept.

If it was last year you would have already got it by now


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> ultimate said:
> 
> 
> > I am not in 457 streamlined pathway. Stupid me that I was able to get in 457 back in March but I didn't cuz of my poor knowledge and also my carelessness. Now I am paying for that with much harder way
> ...


I’m also in the same boat. Have applied on 31 Jul. Got the ack next day itself. And now waiting for the invite.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

AT03 said:


> I’m also in the same boat. Have applied on 31 Jul. Got the ack next day itself. And now waiting for the invite.


is this a standard acknowledgement ? like a default std mail

or something specific , with timelines?


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m also in the same boat. Have applied on 31 Jul. Got the ack next day itself. And now waiting for the invite.
> ...


10-12 weeks with SS number.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

AT03 said:


> 10-12 weeks with SS number.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## sachitha (Aug 13, 2018)

*Aircraft Maintenance Engineer for NT*

Anyone apply for Aircraft Maintenance Engineer of 190 or 489 Visa


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

sachitha said:


> Anyone apply for Aircraft Maintenance Engineer of 190 or 489 Visa


I am not sure whether that occupation is available in VIC skilled migration list atm :confused2:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> [/IMG] cool... any update from your side?
> 
> btw, I would vouch for '+39 Pizz in Little Bourke' if you are craving a treat yourself


None nothing.
We should hear something here soon enough, I believe.
It's like waiting for GOT season 8.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sachitha said:


> Anyone apply for Aircraft Maintenance Engineer of 190 or 489 Visa


I guess it's not on VIC nomination list, did you apply?

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I completed my degree in May 2012 and started working right after, have been working in the same organization ever since.

But, I had backlogs which I cleared only in May 2015. 

Now, what will I answer to the below question in 190 nomination?

_*How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? **_

All my 6 years experience is relevant, and ACS deducted 2.6 years.

Please suggest, thank you!


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I completed my degree in May 2012 and started working right after, have been working in the same organization ever since.
> 
> ...




Mention what ACS has considered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I completed my degree in May 2012 and started working right after, have been working in the same organization ever since.
> 
> ...


I would go with 6


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Now, what will I answer to the below question in 190 nomination?
> 
> ...


They must have mentioned date for completion of ICT major degree in ACS assessment, put entire work ex after that.
What's your anzsco code are you filing visa nomination directly ? For ICT is has some pre conditions??
Or 
filing EOI 190 for VIC?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

himsrj said:


> They must have mentioned date for completion of ICT major degree in ACS assessment, put entire work ex after that.
> What's your anzsco code are you filing visa nomination directly ? For ICT is has some pre conditions??
> Or
> filing EOI 190 for VIC?


ICT BA is the code, unfortunately.

ACS considered all experience after I graduated, hence the 2.6 deductions. (the time I took to clear)

Would it have been a different scenario had I cleared the degree like normal people? I wonder. Damn you, math!


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

The thing is, VIC needs 5 years experience, that's the minimum. Now, what gives me the jitters is, what if they consider only the years after my graduation as experience? 

I will be left with less than 5, even as per VIC standards.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

benisrael said:


> ICT BA is the code, unfortunately.
> 
> ACS considered all experience after I graduated, hence the 2.6 deductions. (the time I took to clear)
> 
> Would it have been a different scenario had I cleared the degree like normal people? I wonder. Damn you, math!


2 years in that case I guess for an ICT major degree for normal scholars.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

benisrael said:


> The thing is, VIC needs 5 years experience, that's the minimum. Now, what gives me the jitters is, what if they consider only the years after my graduation as experience?
> 
> I will be left with less than 5, even as per VIC standards.


No what Vic needs is total experience of min 5 years (relv + non relv) with 7 bands for ICT BA.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

himsrj said:


> No what Vic needs is total experience(relv + non relv) with 7 bands.


Ah, this seems very interesting. Then I have no reason to worry I beleive.

7 bands in IELTS? Yes, yes, I have a good score for that, Thank God! He did not pull the plug on my English side of the brain like he did for math.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Ah, this seems very interesting. Then I have no reason to worry I beleive.
> 
> 7 bands in IELTS? Yes, yes, I have a good score for that, Thank God! He did not pull the plug on my English side of the brain like he did for math.


No reasons for worries.
NSW has no such requirement in their nomination list.
Wreck it Ralph 2 is also coming.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

himsrj said:


> No reasons for worries.
> NSW has no such requirement in their nomination list.
> Wreck it Ralph 2 is also coming.


Exactly, I searched the NSW portal for a similar qualification requirement but did not find any. Too good to be true, but it is. 

Yeah ! Wreck-it Ralph 2 FTW  btw, Johnny Bravo was my childhood inspiration loll


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Ricco.marino said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i do fulfill 3 year minimum work experience , so in my skills assessment as well its mentioned i worked for certain period. And also attached reference letter from those employers.
> ...


Will i be still required to provide pay slips or other employment evidence while lodging for 190 visa application even though i am not claiming points for experience? I do have reference letters


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

benisrael said:


> Ah, this seems very interesting. Then I have no reason to worry I beleive.
> 
> 7 bands in IELTS? Yes, yes, I have a good score for that, Thank God! He did not pull the plug on my English side of the brain like he did for math.


I second the above.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ricco.marino said:


> Will i be still required to provide pay slips or other employment evidence while lodging for 190 visa application even though i am not claiming points for experience? I do have reference letters


no. if you are not claiming nothing is required.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got PM from many members to share my CV template, Please find below:
> 
> ...


Hi SunV,

I fail to understand, so excuse my ignorance.

What is the difference between _Business Profile_, _Employment Summary_ and _Project Experience_ Summary?

I thought something like below was fine,

- Career Profile or Overview/Summary
- Employment History


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

@sunv has not shined since many days. He can only answer. Judge it on your own or some other senior.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Be careful on CV template. Victoria sooner recognize the format that many people use which in turns negative results to application unexpectedly.

In my opinion, CV is very important to convince Victoria to nominate you. However, it is not format that does matter but the qualification, experience and your presentation play very important roles.

Thus, I would suggest you all to use your own CV which you normally use for applying jobs. You just need to present well yourself with outstanding experience to stand out among others.

Bare in mind that, Victoria outsources this to third-party consultation farms to assess your application then they advise Victoria officials to nominate which applicants.


All the best!!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Victoria usually becomes very active between August and February in every program year.


Does this stands correct. We are waiting patiently for them to get active??


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Does this stands correct. We are waiting patiently for them to get active??


This trend is based on what I have studied for past 3 years since August 2015.

However, getting invitation from Victoria is much more difficult than NSW. This is because Victoria usually send invitation not only based on points but also experience. I would suggest for those who has little experience to improve their points especially English and apply for NSW.

Having said that, Victoria is trying to overtake Sydney in few years so they may send vast invitation this year as TSS and ENS are having more and more strict rules to employ foreigners on the other hand.


All the best!!!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Any experience on chances for onshore victtorian graduate?
There is pathway if you graduated onshore and you can apply with offer letter which i did
Occupation: engineering technologist 
70 points+5 SS
Onshore


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

13akber said:


> Any experience on chances for onshore victtorian graduate?
> There is pathway if you graduated onshore and you can apply with offer letter which i did
> Occupation: engineering technologist
> 70 points+5 SS
> Onshore


You will have a higher chance to get nominated as you are an onshore applicant and you got a job offer.


All the Best!!!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Any experience on chances for onshore victtorian graduate?
> ...




Thanks for your reply

I am waiting for 189 since nov 2017, lodged my EOI in Nov with 70 points but no luck

Seems like Victoria is my only hope


You will have a higher chance to get nominated as you are an onshore applicant and you got a job offer


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> You will have a higher chance to get nominated as you are an onshore applicant and you got a job offer.
> 
> All the Best!!!


One more itsy-bitsy query for you?

Like what's the trend ratio in favor/failure for onshore applicants with offer applying to VIC.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

himsrj said:


> One more itsy-bitsy query for you?
> 
> Like what's the trend ratio in favor/failure for onshore applicants with offer applying to VIC.


Onshore applicants with a genuine job offer will have a decent chance to get an invitation compared to offshore applications.

However, some graduates find difficulties to secure a job offer as they have no experience so they will not have enough points to apply 190.


All the Best !!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Onshore applicants with a genuine job offer will have a decent chance to get an invitation compared to offshore applications.
> 
> All the Best !!!


Many thanks !!
You just dethroned Maile Carnegie as leader of my all time fav lady list in Aus


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Any experience on chances for onshore victtorian graduate?
> ...



I have applied through agent on 24th July

Recieved acknowledgnent the very next day

Nothing after that yet, checked with my employer who provided me offerletter, not been contacted yet.
Do they always verify or its not necessarily?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

13akber said:


> I have applied through agent on 24th July
> 
> Recieved acknowledgnent the very next day
> 
> ...


First and foremost, how much confidence does CO has in your job offer is very important because you have only this so it is very likely to verify with your employer which is in Australia.

For those who had multiple jobs in the past, it is 50-50. Why? Taking my case as an example, I had no job verification. I think this is because I submitted TAX documents for 10 years in Singapore, various bank statements in Singapore for 10 years and payslips for 10 years in Singapore employers. It is very difficult to make fraud documents in Singapore especially for those government related documents. As a result, CO will not have any doubts. Furthermore, the good thing about Singapore employers is quite responsive to reply those verification.

If your employer do not want to reply, there will be delay. Unfortunately, it is beyond your control. However, do not worry. CO will come to you if they cannot verify with your employer. Then, you have to either liaise with your employer to response or find any other alternative methods to proof this.


All the Best!!!


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Be careful on CV template. Victoria sooner recognize the format that many people use which in turns negative results to application unexpectedly.
> 
> In my opinion, CV is very important to convince Victoria to nominate you. However, it is not format that does matter but the qualification, experience and your presentation play very important roles.
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate! Appreciate your inputs. When you say presentation, I assume you are referring to the way your resume looks and makes them feel, right?

Also, is it an added advantage if you have an online v-card site in your name? It impresses them a bit I hope?

And finally, the CV template clearly mentions not to mention different positions in the same organisation separately. 

_"Avoid showing each new position with the same organisation as a new job "_

Now, in my case, I have all my experience in just one organisation - any suggestion how I can explain all my roles, and still comply to the above?


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Does this stands correct. We are waiting patiently for them to get active??


Same Here.. No news yet


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

benisrael said:


> Thanks, mate! Appreciate your inputs. When you say presentation, I assume you are referring to the way your resume looks and makes them feel, right?
> 
> Also, is it an added advantage if you have an online v-card site in your name? It impresses them a bit I hope?
> 
> ...


For those who have many years of experience in different companies, they should list down chronologically (latest first - earliest last), and state responsibilities clearly which should be related to the job code that you nominated. It must be verifiable with your employers where you put them in reference.

For those who have experience in only organization, they just follow the same method of describing their responsibilities which should sound somewhat employable in Victoria's job market.

If you have more roles and responsibilities in one company, you should separate them with period so that it will allow the reader to understand that you had promotions and different responsibilities time by time.

The rule of thumb is CV should not be less than 2 pages and more than 4 pages.

Another important one is "Why you want to live in Victoria" which they may ask you to provide. That even outweighs CV. You need to describe how you have researched Victoria, Job market and what you can contribute to Victoria and what you are expecting from Victoria. There is no standard format for this as CV but you need to use report writing style to present why you want Victoria's invitation.


All the Best !!!


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> For those who have many years of experience in different companies, they should list down chronologically (latest first - earliest last), and state responsibilities clearly which should be related to the job code that you nominated. It must be verifiable with your employers where you put them in reference.
> 
> For those who have experience in only organization, they just follow the same method of describing their responsibilities which should sound somewhat employable in Victoria's job market.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation and advice 

I'm just wondering, do they (VIC) verify the offshore experience as well? 
I have an ongoing employment in Melb and I'll be putting references from my current company but none of the offshore references. 
And how are they going to verify them exactly? I mean would they verify each and every task which mentioned in the CV ? What kinda information they are going to verify?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Thanks for the explanation and advice
> 
> I'm just wondering, do they (VIC) verify the offshore experience as well?
> I have an ongoing employment in Melb and I'll be putting references from my current company but none of the offshore references.
> And how are they going to verify them exactly? I mean would they verify each and every task which mentioned in the CV ? What kinda information they are going to verify?


I think i came across one story, but not it is rather one off.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think i came across one story, but not it is rather one off.


so what is the best way to provide references from our old companies? Assume someone has worked for more than 3 companies then his references section will be flooded.
I can't say like "available upon request" as I want to put some AUS references


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Logically only local employer shall be contacted for giving VIC nomination, which is practically proven in few cases. If only we could have more samples to study from or find such onshore applicants in visa Grant section. 
Or suggest immitracker to include a new tab for onshore visa applicant😊 while applying 189/190. 
I will say provide more local references if onshore.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Thanks for the explanation and advice
> 
> I'm just wondering, do they (VIC) verify the offshore experience as well?
> I have an ongoing employment in Melb and I'll be putting references from my current company but none of the offshore references.
> And how are they going to verify them exactly? I mean would they verify each and every task which mentioned in the CV ? What kinda information they are going to verify?



There are some threads in this forum regarding employment verification. When the Case Office suspects on your past employment that you claim for points, they do check with your past employer through emails, phone calls or visiting to offices. For overseas employment verification, CO engages with Australian Embassy to visit the office and interview with HR or your past supervisor who issued an employment letter to you.


That's why it is strongly recommended to submit genuine documents for visa applications.


All the Best !!!


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> There are some threads in this forum regarding employment verification. When the Case Office suspects on your past employment that you claim for points, they do check with your past employer through emails, phone calls or visiting to offices. For overseas employment verification, CO engages with Australian Embassy to visit the office and interview with HR or your past supervisor who issued an employment letter to you.
> 
> 
> That's why it is strongly recommended to submit genuine documents for visa applications.
> ...


alright! But I was referring to the initial stage of VIC nomination. The phase of where VIC review our CV


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Applied with Vic today on liveinvictoria website. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:

Please refer to my signature. Good luck to everyone waiting !!


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

cheesy_pizza said:


> alright! But I was referring to the initial stage of VIC nomination. The phase of where VIC review our CV


For application for nomination (Pre-Invite to Invitation to Apply), you need to provide your CV and employment reference letters. However, Victoria officials unlikely to verify with your employers.

Most of the employment verification is done in visa application stage.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Applied with Vic today on liveinvictoria website. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Please refer to my signature. Good luck to everyone waiting !!


I thought you have applied somewhat earlier this year


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> For application for nomination (Pre-Invite to Invitation to Apply), you need to provide your CV and employment reference letters. However, Victoria officials unlikely to verify with your employers.
> 
> Most of the employment verification is done in visa application stage.


Hi sawtinnmaung,

Is onshore applicant a person who is in Australia and working there and offshore person who like me applies in india.
Does applicant which are onshore treated differently from offshore and are they processed fast from local Indian migrants. I have been to Australia twice on tourist visa will it help.

Thanks and regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> alright! But I was referring to the initial stage of VIC nomination. The phase of where VIC review our CV


@cheesy_pizza, i think we need to find someone who was ashore and was granted visa.
@sawtinnmaung was offshore during process. But insights given by @sawtinnmaung are commendable.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Applied with Vic today on liveinvictoria website. Fingers Crossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your occupation and point score please


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

sawtinnmaung,

Very sensible advice, mate. Thank you!


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Himsrj,

I am a bit confused about the Pre-Invite & Invite process. 

Step 1: You express to the state via Skillselect EOI (No CV)
Step 2: State gives you a Pre-Invite
Step 3: You apply through the state site (with CV, cover letters, reasons etc.)
Step 4: State nominates you
Step 5: Lodge Visa application via Home affairs site

Is this right?




himsrj said:


> @cheesy_pizza, i think we need to find someone who was ashore and was granted visa.
> @sawtinnmaung was offshore during process. But insights given by @sawtinnmaung are commendable.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi sawtinnmaung,
> 
> Is onshore applicant a person who is in Australia and working there and offshore person who like me applies in india.
> Does applicant which are onshore treated differently from offshore and are they processed fast from local Indian migrants. I have been to Australia twice on tourist visa will it help.
> ...


Onshore applicant means those who are working in Australia or just graduated. They don't need to wait for Pre-Invitation from Victoria. They can apply SN190 directly while offshore applicants need to submit EOI and wait for Pre-Invitation (Application for Nomination). 

Having multiple times of visit will not be considered as onshore applicants.

In other words, onshore applicants mean who are working and living in Australia at the time of application.


All the Best !!!!


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

himsrj said:


> @cheesy_pizza, i think we need to find someone who was ashore and was granted visa.
> @sawtinnmaung was offshore during process. But insights given by @sawtinnmaung are commendable.


Hi himsrj and cheesy_pizza,

Yes, that is true. I was an offshore applicant. If there is an onshore applicant, he/she can answer more than me.

Be patient!!! As I have mentioned in another post that TSS and ENS visas are having stricter rules, States will invite more this year. That's what I estimate and I strongly wish it to be true for new applicants. Normally, NSW and VIC watch 189 trend before they send many invitations. The program year just started. Wait for a while to come your turn!!!


All the Best to you all!!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Hi Himsrj,
> 
> I am a bit confused about the Pre-Invite & Invite process.


These links willl give you much detailed information, take time to read. You already know much.

File EOI 190
Wait for Pre-Invite for ICT, engg/building occupation, nurse

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx

If you file visa nomination details are below

https://www.business.vic.gov.au/wor...l-business-festival/featured-events/?a=138730

Further all details on entire process:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


In addition just for you 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-apply-skilled-nominated-visa-subclass190.pdf


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

benisrael said:


> Hi Himsrj,
> 
> I am a bit confused about the Pre-Invite & Invite process.
> 
> ...


Hi Bensirael,

You are right. It is for offshore applicants like us.

However, for onshore applicants, they can jump directly to Step 3 with EOI and a job offer.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Bensirael,
> 
> You are right. It is for offshore applicants like us.
> 
> However, for onshore applicants, they can jump directly to Step 3 with EOI and a job offer.


Thank you, again. 

It is really wonderful that people like you hang around even after getting their visa, just to help others.

I am really putting all my efforts to create a good CV, and Cover Letter addressed to the officials. Hoping for the best.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

benisrael said:


> Thank you, again.
> 
> It is really wonderful that people like you hang around even after getting their visa, just to help others.
> 
> I am really putting all my efforts to create a good CV, and Cover Letter addressed to the officials. Hoping for the best.



It is my pleasure to help you all.


Beside CV and cover letter, please do prepare "Why Victoria?" as best as you can.


All the best to you all !!!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> benisrael said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, again.
> ...


I am onshore graduate but surprisingly i was only asked for CV and employment offer letter.
Not sure if they will ask anything else , been living in victoria for nearly 6 years now with 190 state nomination is my only hope


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

benisrael said:


> sawtinnmaung said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bensirael,
> ...


+1 Agree


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

cheesy_pizza said:


> In that case, I would suggest you contact the relevant authority, just to be on the safe side,
> It's always safer to add your current employment details :juggle:
> 
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/contact-us


Thanka a lot Cheesy_Pizza

got the invite today (ITA) - after a wait. 

Thanks to one and all, who supported me and suggested me , what to do , when i was stuck and suggested a good path to follow.
lane:


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanka a lot Cheesy_Pizza
> 
> got the invite today (ITA) - after a wait.
> 
> ...


Congrat bro!!! Application with 457 got through so straightforwardly :clap2:


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

ultimate said:


> Congrat bro!!! Application with 457 got through so straightforwardly :clap2:


Thanks Ultimete
but i was bit worried, as i accidentally submitted a old resume (not up to date), which i was using for jobs.

i was having only 3+ years exp after the ACS cut off date. 

Everything went well.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> ultimate said:
> 
> 
> > Congrat bro!!! Application with 457 got through so straightforwardly
> ...


Congrats bro

It was quick

I am onshore aswell, applied since july but no news and nothing been verified yet


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> It was quick
> 
> I am onshore aswell, applied since july but no news and nothing been verified yet


what your ANZSCO?

do you have a offer letter ? applied under 457 streamlined pathway process ? 

how long are you in VIC ?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> what your ANZSCO?
> 
> do you have a offer letter ? applied under 457 streamlined pathway process ?
> 
> how long are you in VIC ?


He is pretty active around here atm. As I know, he is a VIC uni graduate, following graduate pathway, having a job offer, been living in VIC for 6 years, 70 Pointers Engineering Technologist :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats bro
> ...




applied through graduate pathway

70 points + 5SS

provided job offer letter

Occupation: engineering technologist 

do you have a offer letter ? applied under 457 streamlined pathway process


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats bro
> ...



applied through graduate pathway

70 points + 5SS

provided job offer letter

Occupation: engineering technologist 

Been in Vic for almost 6 years now


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> applied through graduate pathway
> 
> 70 points + 5SS
> 
> ...


i Applied under 457 pathway. 
on 457 and working in VIC from last 3 years and currently employed and have the contract till mid of 2019. Applied with 60+5 points.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > applied through graduate pathway
> ...



Thts good

Dont know if they going to nominate me,


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> vemasani82 said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...



Dont really know if any other graduate applied to get the better understanding of my chances.

My agent is confident though

Let see


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> Thts good
> 
> Dont know if they going to nominate me,


sure, you will get the good news ........at the earliest

All the best.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> got the invite today (ITA) - after a wait.


Hey vemasani 82

Many congratulations to you and famiy !!

I remember you from getting skills reassessed in jun. 

Plz share your timeline, when did you apply through which process. How much time it took.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanka a lot Cheesy_Pizza
> 
> got the invite today (ITA) - after a wait.
> 
> ...


heyyy..congratulations! That was quick 
it's been a while since we heard an awesome news on this thread!!! 

wish u all the best with your visa process, now the real waiting time begins!! :ranger:


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Hey vemasani 82
> 
> Many congratulations to you and famiy !!
> 
> ...


Hi
i got ACS assessed in 2016 which expired in 2018 june.
applied for ACS again in may 2018 (something like a fresh one) and took 9-10 weeks time.

there was a difference(wrong ) in dates when compared in 2016 and 2018.
applied for appeal and got it corrected in 2 weeks time, got my money back for appeal.

Thanks for your wishes and let me know, if you are looking for more details.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Thanks for your wishes and let me know, if you are looking for more details.


Just wanted to know your anzsco code and did you apply for state nomination with offer or streamlined pathway. And time taken to receive ITA


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Just wanted to know your anzsco code and did you apply for state nomination with offer or streamlined pathway. And time taken to receive ITA


261111

applied under 457 streamlined pathway for VIC only (applied one EOI for VIC only) with an offer (working in VIC from last 3+ years)
took two week time to get the ITA

you can find all the details in my signature


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vemasani82 said:


> 261111
> 
> applied under 457 streamlined pathway for VIC only (applied one EOI for VIC only) with an offer (working in VIC from last 3+ years)
> took two week time to get the ITA
> ...


that's quick congrats once again


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi
> i got ACS assessed in 2016 which expired in 2018 june.
> applied for ACS again in may 2018 (something like a fresh one) and took 9-10 weeks time.
> 
> ...


ACS is good in that regards, if they are wrong, they will assess and refund.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Happy Monday peeps! let's see what this week brings :ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Happy Monday peeps! let's see what this week brings


This day although was no go. I went through the entire Vic thread from starting though in meantime. We can get most of our queries cleared by it like rough estimate of timeline for onshore.
Have you decided on/against going to Germany ??😉


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I am posting this question from my friend’s behalf. He recently submitted his 190 EOI with 80 points and waiting for pre-invite.
Does anyone has any idea about the next VIC invitation round? I know it doesn’t happen in a fixed cycle, but any expected date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Need advise ppl???

Professional Year in Australia gives : 5 points

So if one is completing a year in Jan'19 than he can add 5 points for professional year
and
consequently also add another 5 points for Australia work ex, for skilled employment in Australia 1-2 years(work ex ashore already assessed by ACS as relevant in may'18)
So does one get 10 point hike?
Will these be updated on own in system ??

Please answer before Jan'19 😊 as soon as anyone can.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am posting this question from my friend’s behalf. He recently submitted his 190 EOI with 80 points and waiting for pre-invite.
> Does anyone has any idea about the next VIC invitation round? I know it doesn’t happen in a fixed cycle, but any expected date?
> 
> ...


Hi There,

I am in the same situation.
I have applied for 190 EOI for Victoria on the 11th of August, with 80 points including SS.

Can someone help us with any info regarding the next VIC invitation round?

Any expected timelines from the same time in previous years?

Regards,
Ram.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Need advise ppl???
> 
> Professional Year in Australia gives : 5 points
> 
> ...


Professional year, is for the students doing studies here in australia.
after the edu, they having something called profession year course (1 year) and this is equivalent to some exp, for which they can claim 5 points.

for a 1 year job exp , you will only get 5 points.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> expat_user_25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!
> ...


No they don't have a fixed cycle as you mentioned. But starts to pick up around Aug mid-end. We all are waiting.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Professional year, is for the students doing studies here in australia.
> after the edu, they having something called profession year course (1 year) and this is equivalent to some exp, for which they can claim 5 points.
> 
> for a 1 year job exp , you will only get 5 points.


No vema! yo just might be wrong, go through below link once

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...s/skilled/Professional-year-in-Australia.aspx


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> manu14143 said:
> 
> 
> > expat_user_25 said:
> ...


Thanks for the info.
Eagerly waiting here..


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Guys

I have applied for 190 nomination with offer letter as a Software engineer on 12th of August 2018. PTE - 10 points, experience - 3 years, Offer letter. Studied in victoria for 2 years and lived in Victoria for 4 years. Total 60 + 5 points(Victoria State). 

Do you guys know when will they contact my employer? I'm just worried what if my employer misses the call.

Please reply, I'm bit stressed at this.

My 485 visa expires this October 2018. Its very crucial for me.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have applied for 190 nomination with offer letter as a Software engineer on 12th of August 2018. PTE - 10 points, experience - 3 years, Offer letter. Studied in victoria for 2 years and lived in Victoria for 4 years. Total 60 + 5 points(Victoria State).
> 
> ...


My case is quite similar to you but applied from 8th July, my boss hasn't received any call from VIC yet. My friend applied from 6 Jul (Chef) also no contact from VIC yet. Keep us posted bro! :juggle:


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

I have applied for vic nomination on 8th july with job offer letter. My employer hasn't got any call yet. Please keep updating if some gets any update on approval or case officer contact. Thanks


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have applied for 190 nomination with offer letter as a Software engineer on 12th of August 2018. PTE - 10 points, experience - 3 years, Offer letter. Studied in victoria for 2 years and lived in Victoria for 4 years. Total 60 + 5 points(Victoria State).
> 
> ...


You should wait for enough 2 weeks, then email VIC explaining your stream line case and your situation (visa is expiring in Oct).


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> One should not just follow someone blindly. The questions to me were just with respect to 3 points:
> 
> In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:
> Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state/territory in which you previously lived
> ...


Hi Mani, did you get any response from VIC?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Guys infuse your life with action of solving my point puzzle query above till we all are waiting for something to happen.


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

himsrj said:


> No vema! yo just might be wrong, go through below link once
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...s/skilled/Professional-year-in-Australia.aspx


His information is correct, 5 point for PY course, 5 points for 1 year working experience in Aus.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Points for Australia study, specialized study and study in regional area are different, to be claimed by students as per courses.
This is for working professionals and is related to having worked in Aus in your nominated occupation for 1 year 

what it states on DHA webpage is follows:
Your Professional Year must have been:

-completed in Australia in the four years before you are invited to apply for a visa.
-in your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation
-completed over a period of at least 12 months
-provided by specified assessor's

One is 8 months in it. And wanted to know as will complete a year in jan-feb19.
If required by that time should then one add these 5 points and 5 for skilled employment 1-2 yrs. Skilled employment will get updated on own that I already found out.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Points for Australia study, specialized study and study in regional area are different, to be claimed by students as per courses.
> This is for working professionals and is related to having worked in Aus in your nominated occupation for 1 year
> 
> what it states on DHA webpage is follows:
> ...


Your understanding is wrong.

please refer this from ACS ( I believe you are looking for ICT):

https://www.acs.org.au/cpd-education/professional-year-program.html


PY is different and skilled employment in AUS is different.

PY: you have to pay fees to gain 5 points.
Skilled employment in AUS : you will get salary for this.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> Your understanding is wrong.
> 
> please refer this from ACS ( I believe you are looking for ICT):
> 
> ...


Yes that is exactly right and what I was looking for. You have been a knight in shining armor throughout my pr process.
😊


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> Professional year, is for the students doing studies here in australia.
> for a 1 year job exp , you will only get 5 points.





giang26290 said:


> His information is correct, 5 point for PY course, 5 points for 1 year working experience in Aus.


Thanks to both of you.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the response guys

And, I want to know one more thing, what if my employer misses the call? What will the Victorian case officer do?

Please respond


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

And, does points count here? Do Victoria nomination go with points or just meeting the criteria?

Thanks


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

deepak234 said:


> Thanks for the response guys
> 
> And, I want to know one more thing, what if my employer misses the call? What will the Victorian case officer do?
> 
> Please respond


1.They is no hard and fast rule that they will call the employer. If your document looks fine with no queries - no call

2. even if they miss the call, they will drop a mail and get clarified. Make sure, the responsible person number and mail ID are updated in "Confirmation of employment" document - if possible


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

vemasani82 said:


> 1.They is no hard and fast rule that they will call the employer. If your document looks fine with no queries - no call
> 
> 2. even if they miss the call, they will drop a mail and get clarified. Make sure, the responsible person number and mail ID are updated in "Confirmation of employment" document - if possible



Thanks for the reply . I'm working for the present company as a casual software engineer, my company gave me a Full-time offer letter stating "Start date upon grant on visa". I provided them the last 2 months casual payslips and Confirmation of employment with their own phone number. Will they call to the number or they will cal the landline?

Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Any news, looks like its very quiet. Hardly any aprovals this month


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> Any news, looks like its very quiet. Hardly any aprovals this month


Only vema got lucky.
None whatsoever but NSW started yesterday and they have stuck to their basics. So VIC shall also do same.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They might and they might not as you can go through whole thread. Mode of contact depends on them only.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone have any thoughts on the rejection rate of onshore vs offshore.
Heard onshore rejection is lower, is it true?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Only vema got lucky.
> None whatsoever but NSW started yesterday and they have stuck to their basics. So VIC shall also do same.


Yeah, I really want to see some processes from VIC. They are just way too silent :ranger: started the new year before NSW and now later in action than NSW.


----------



## GhulamGhous (Aug 24, 2018)

*Vic 190*

Dear members 
I want to share that me and my friend has applied for vic 190 on the 17th of July. we both work in the same company and applied after one and another. 
The acknowledgment we received we got the file reference number after 1 and another. 
soon after 1 week, my company received a call from Victoria for reference. but unfortunately, the guy on reception told that the authorized person has left the office so call tomorrow. 
after that, it's been 1 month since we don't have received any phone call. 
and it was all about my friend. 
as for as my self-concerned the manager and receptionist say they haven't received any call regarding me. 
can anyone tell me anything or any scenario about this situation?
thanks and I appreciate any responses.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

GhulamGhous said:


> Dear members
> I want to share that me and my friend has applied for vic 190 on the 17th of July. we both work in the same company and applied after one and another.
> The acknowledgment we received we got the file reference number after 1 and another.
> soon after 1 week, my company received a call from Victoria for reference. but unfortunately, the guy on reception told that the authorized person has left the office so call tomorrow.
> ...


Are you moving through an agent? And, whats your occupation?


----------



## GhulamGhous (Aug 24, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Are you moving through an agent? And, whats your occupation?


My occupation is computer networks and I have lodged at my own


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

GhulamGhous said:


> My occupation is computer networks and I have lodged at my own


Then call them with your reference number provided. Ask them whether they called or not. And, please update us after you call them.

Thanks


----------



## GhulamGhous (Aug 24, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Then call them with your reference number provided. Ask them whether they called or not. And, please update us after you call them.
> 
> Thanks[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

GhulamGhous said:


> deepak234 said:
> 
> 
> > Then call them with your reference number provided. Ask them whether they called or not. And, please update us after you call them.
> ...


----------



## GhulamGhous (Aug 24, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> GhulamGhous said:
> 
> 
> > But your friend got a call?
> ...


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

GhulamGhous said:


> deepak234 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they called for my friend and the person told that the authorized person (Manager) has left the office.
> ...


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> GhulamGhous said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember what did the call come through?
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

GhulamGhous said:


> deepak234 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they called for my friend and the person told that the authorized person (Manager) has left the office.
> ...


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

GhulamGhous said:


> Dear members
> I want to share that me and my friend has applied for vic 190 on the 17th of July. we both work in the same company and applied after one and another.
> The acknowledgment we received we got the file reference number after 1 and another.
> soon after 1 week, my company received a call from Victoria for reference. but unfortunately, the guy on reception told that the authorized person has left the office so call tomorrow.
> ...


My theory is that perhaps they want to verify the company itself, they didn't want to verify whether your friend or you working there (as you might already provide the payslip or contract and letter offer in your application). It was clear that they got the contact from your friend's application, so they asked for him but it was not their main purpose. Once the company is already verified, there might be no need to verify anymore when they got your application.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultimate said:


> My theory is that perhaps they want to verify the company itself, they didn't want to verify whether your friend or you working there (as you might already provide the payslip or contract and letter offer in your application). It was clear that they got the contact from your friend's application, so they asked for him but it was not their main purpose. Once the company is already verified, there might be no need to verify anymore when they got your application.


Good point handn't thought of that - so many layers of potential reasons for verification.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

I applied for vic nomination on 8th july with job offer letter(261313). My employer who gave me offer letter received verification call today. 
Any idea guys how much time it takes from here to approval.
Thanks


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> I applied for vic nomination on 8th july with job offer letter(261313). My employer who gave me offer letter received verification call today.
> Any idea guys how much time it takes from here to approval.
> Thanks


Thats a good sign. Good luck with that man.
Hopefully within a week you will get a response from them.

So, could you please tell me what all did they ask during the conversation? It would be helpful if you could share.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> I applied for vic nomination on 8th july with job offer letter(261313). My employer who gave me offer letter received verification call today.
> Any idea guys how much time it takes from here to approval.
> Thanks


Good sign bro !!! Did they call to the company landline or they called your employer personal contact?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> I applied for vic nomination on 8th july with job offer letter(261313). My employer who gave me offer letter received verification call today.
> Any idea guys how much time it takes from here to approval.
> Thanks


Finally! :clap2::clap2:

Happy Friday peeps! Some progress with one of friends case and no more Peter Dutton phobia!!


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Ricco.marino said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for vic nomination on 8th july with job offer letter(261313). My employer who gave me offer letter received verification call today.
> ...


Actually i havent talked in detail regarding questionaries, employer just gave me quick update, thats it. Once i find out regarding questionaries i will update it soon.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Ricco.marino said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for vic nomination on 8th july with job offer letter(261313). My employer who gave me offer letter received verification call today.
> ...


I gave my employer personal contact in nomination declaration form and in offer letter below signatory. 
So i guess they would have called on mobile phone.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> This day although was no go. I went through the entire Vic thread from starting though in meantime. We can get most of our queries cleared by it like rough estimate of timeline for onshore.
> Have you decided on/against going to Germany ??😉


Finally some progress with Riccos' case :clap2:

Ohhh  No I will stick to AU for now, but Germany is THE country I always dreamt of  But I think I'm getting used to AUS' 'laid-back' culture and It would be pretty much challenging to again go to a different country and settle from the beginning... especially when is a sort of language barrier...but I would not hesitate to go to a Scanadivan country or Netherlands where it has a booming IT industry and people are not too 'picky' in language


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Ricco.marino said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for vic nomination on 8th july with job offer letter(261313). My employer who gave me offer letter received verification call today.
> ...


Mostly case officer inquired regarding job duties and confirmed that job will be ongoing for atleast 6 months. Thats it.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> Mostly case officer inquired regarding job duties and confirmed that job will be ongoing for atleast 6 months. Thats it.


Is that all the case officer asked your employer? And, did they contact your employer on mobile phone or landline?

It would be very helpful if you could share us.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

It looks like VIC is not giving invitations to offshore applicants.


----------



## GhulamGhous (Aug 24, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> I gave my employer personal contact in nomination declaration form and in offer letter below signatory.
> So i guess they would have called on mobile phone.


Bro can you share the last 5 digits of your application reference number so i can make the idea how far my application from you??


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

chamku said:


> It looks like VIC is not giving invitations to offshore applicants.


They are barely giving to anyone at moment. I wonder process is slow citing elections in Nov.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> They are barely giving to anyone at moment. I wonder process is slow citing elections in Nov.


Yeah, not only offshore, even for onshore applicants . Only ones with streamlined pathway 457 got through :confused2:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Yeah, not only offshore, even for onshore applicants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They start inviting anytime between 20 by max 60 days on an average, if you go through whole thread can be concluded. Wonder how many more threads one has to finish waiting.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> They start inviting anytime between 20 by max 60 days on an average, if you go through whole thread can be concluded. Wonder how many more threads one has to finish waiting.


how did you come to that conclusion ..from 2017 patterns?


----------



## rincyjoy (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for state nomination (victoria) on 15th of June with 65 points and ANZCO code 254424. Any idea about when I will get the invitation? Please do reply if anyone already got the invitation in this date...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> how did you come to that conclusion ..from 2017 patterns?


From 2017-18 pattern yes, from what I got out of whole thread. Most of onshore got result in this time span. None was declined. 
But I have a hunch that it's getting closer.


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

rincyjoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for state nomination (victoria) on 15th of June with 65 points and ANZCO code 254424. Any idea about when I will get the invitation? Please do reply if anyone already got the invitation in this date...


I couldnt see any one still got Pre-Invites yet. Waiting for same.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Aicha1988 said:


> I couldnt see any one still got Pre-Invites yet. Waiting for same.


I hope we all are not posting in wrong thread 🤔
Your profile name is interesting.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

> https://www.facebook.com/9News/videos/1939187389715444
> The government is considering plans for migrants to be forced out of Sydney and Melbourne.


It seems gonna harder and even harder. Godspeed us and ones with NSW.


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have submitted my EOI for VISA 190 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 70 points with "ANY" state option, I am looking for the invitation from VIC or NSW. 
is it fine or do i need to select a specific state? Please help.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

SkillSelect 've just updated their statistics, look at a ridiculously high number from VIC (442). It gotta be kidding me, I barely saw one got the invitation from VIC last month til now.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ultimate said:


> SkillSelect 've just updated their statistics, look at a ridiculously high number from VIC (442). It gotta be kidding me, I barely saw one got the invitation from VIC last month til now.


Not everyone uses the forum / immitracker unfortunately - interesting to see so many subclass 188 nominations from VIC, more than half of their monthly nominations


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

ultimate said:


> SkillSelect 've just updated their statistics, look at a ridiculously high number from VIC (442). It gotta be kidding me, I barely saw one got the invitation from VIC last month til now.





PrettyIsotonic said:


> ultimate said:
> 
> 
> > SkillSelect 've just updated their statistics, look at a ridiculously high number from VIC (442). It gotta be kidding me, I barely saw one got the invitation from VIC last month til now.
> ...


Can you pls share the link also?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

I was wrong about the thread it's the forum 🤫. Or the data from some parallel-universe got overlapped. It must be 2 or 4.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> I was wrong about the thread it's the forum 🤫. Or the data from some parallel-universe got overlapped. It must be 2 or 4.


Exactly what I am thinking. The guy who is in charge of updating this table must be always on weed, last time he also did it wrong :boxing:. I think 442 should be 42.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AT03 said:


> Can you pls share the link also?


Link to what my friend?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi mate, 

I've logged VIC EOI for SE 261313 with 70+5 and I've been working in VIC for more than 2 years. My questions is should I log another EOI for the other states? I actually don't want to relocate, but I am thinking of NSW as in the other forum, one guy who have the same situation as me, got NSW invite even he logged NSW one month later.

Thanks,

Thanks,


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Guys!! Any update? Has anyone got any sort of response?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I've logged VIC EOI for SE 261313 with 70+5 and I've been working in VIC for more than 2 years. My questions is should I log another EOI for the other states? I actually don't want to relocate, but I am thinking of NSW as in the other forum, one guy who have the same situation as me, got NSW invite even he logged NSW one month later.
> 
> ...


I would lodge as many EOIs as you are eligible for. You can always make a decision to accept/reject any invite later on.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

deepak234 said:


> Guys!! Any update? Has anyone got any sort of response?


Seems like Victoria is sleeping.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

does that implies state has its own monthly invitation rounds?


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you pls share the link also?
> ...


Hi, I need the link for the state nomination page ( the table shared by ultimate) , I tried googling it but couldn’t find it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AT03 said:


> Hi, I need the link for the state nomination page ( the table shared by ultimate) , I tried googling it but couldn’t find it.


Oh right! Here you go: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2 (click on State & Territory Nominations)


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Oh right! Here you go: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2 (click on State & Territory Nominations)


Hi sir 

Is this right information for Vic state invitations. On myimmitracker total 11 invites from 1 July to 30 Aug for Vic. And 1 case refused after pre invite and 1 approved. Where are the other invites reported than. It means Vic is even much faster than nsw than.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## vdhing01 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello,

I have applied for 190 and 489 visa for Victoria with points 70 and 75 respectively for job code 262111( Database administrator).

Please suggest is there any possibility that i will get invite with 70 points for 190 visa.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I need the link for the state nomination page ( the table shared by ultimate) , I tried googling it but couldn’t find it.
> ...


Thanks😊😊


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Roadzilla said:


> I have sent them a query.As I understood, there are 3 options-
> 
> 1) Either hold an offer letter in your nominated ANZSCO code.
> 2) Streamlined 457 pathway where you have spent 1 year in Vic
> ...





Roadzilla said:


> Got a reply. Person who is holding a job in his nominated ANZSCO code in Vic can apply through direct pathway. Will be sole discretion of Vic Government to choose the applicant after his application.


So this guy actually applied through direct pathway.
So can we also, just need to mail them.
What say guys??
@cheesy @ricco
Shall be done on Monday though!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Exactly what I am thinking. The guy who is in charge of updating this table must be always on weed, last time he also did it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also has nearly 200 nsw 489 nomination and Vic 200- 188. I did checked on other migrationdesk portals as well nothing as such is reported.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> So this guy actually applied through direct pathway.
> So can we also, just need to mail them.
> What say guys??
> @cheesy @ricco
> Shall be done on Monday though!


yeah, isn't it the same procedure that we already know ?
Applying through the Liveinvic site. 

But we will be not having the opportunity of express 2 week nomination as 457, phd holders


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> yeah, isn't it the same procedure that we already know ?
> Applying through the Liveinvic site.
> 
> But we will be not having the opportunity of express 2 week nomination as 457, phd holders


Got it, he made an inquiry and then got invite in 12 days. So whether he went through 457 pathway or not is not clear. Going through his timeline to understand.
He made inquiry as he did not had full 1 year work ex in same nominated anzsco code just 5 months in it.


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

giang26290 said:


> Hi Mani, did you get any response from VIC?


No response yet.. I am just thinking should I ask for priority processing as I have a job offer and currently working in Victoria on the offered job for about 2 months.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Got it, he made an inquiry and then got invite in 12 days. So whether he went through 457 pathway or not is not clear. Going through his timeline to understand.
> He made inquiry as he did not had full 1 year work ex in same nominated anzsco code just 5 months in it.


I think we can't use the trend of last year to apply to this year. I know a friend 55+5 Pointer, who was from 485 got the invitation within 10 days after direct applying to VIC on July 2017. He was working in VIC for a year. VIC was really active last year, but not this year. Everything seems to be different and un-predictable, we might have to wait exact 12 weeks after a confirmation email to expect a sort of outcome.


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

vdhing01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for 190 and 489 visa for Victoria with points 70 and 75 respectively for job code 262111( Database administrator).
> 
> Please suggest is there any possibility that i will get invite with 70 points for 190 visa.


Hi I have also applied 190 for VIC with points 75 for same job code on 14th July. No response tilll yet ...


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Aicha1988 said:


> vdhing01 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Are u onshore or offshore?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys is there any hope of getting SS?


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

13akber said:


> Aicha1988 said:
> 
> 
> > vdhing01 said:
> ...


Offshore 
You?


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

mike129 said:


> guys is there any hope of getting SS?


Same question 😞


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> No response yet.. I am just thinking should I ask for priority processing as I have a job offer and currently working in Victoria on the offered job for about 2 months.


You can ask if you're on 457 visa.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*How to apply for 190 Victoria*

I am a newbie here and have a very basic question. How can one apply for Victoria or NSW under 190? Do we need to submit explicitly at the state website or skillset EOI will do the job? 

I have 65 points without the state sponsorship. What are the expected timelines for getting an invitation with these marks under 2613?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

hi guy, anyone please show me how to request the express pathway for VIC? 

I've been working in Melbourne for more than 2 years, and logged almost 2 weeks ago but no responsed yet. Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

davidng said:


> hi guy, anyone please show me how to request the express pathway for VIC?
> 
> I've been working in Melbourne for more than 2 years, and logged almost 2 weeks ago but no responsed yet. Thanks


Whts your points and occupation?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

13akber said:


> Whts your points and occupation?


points = 70 without SS
occupation = 261313 (Software Engineer)

Thanks


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

davidng said:


> points = 70 without SS
> occupation = 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Thanks


Hey there,

You applied EOI or you applied an application on live in Victoria website ?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

davidng said:


> hi guy, anyone please show me how to request the express pathway for VIC?
> 
> I've been working in Melbourne for more than 2 years, and logged almost 2 weeks ago but no responsed yet. Thanks


Hey David, if you have 457 it shall be fairly quick lane: otherwise, you will be in the waiting queue of 12 weeks starting from the time that you receive the acknowledgement email.


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

ultimate said:


> Hey David, if you have 457 it shall be fairly quick lane: otherwise, you will be in the waiting queue of 12 weeks starting from the time that you receive the acknowledgement email.


Only if you have worked in VIC for at least 1 year in the past 3 years.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Only if you have worked in VIC for at least 1 year in the past 3 years.


Ah yes, that 457 have to be from a VIC company and 1+ year old. :eyebrows:


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Uzi19 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> You applied EOI or you applied an application on live in Victoria website ?


Yes, I did 2 weeks ago


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ultimate said:


> Hey David, if you have 457 it shall be fairly quick lane: otherwise, you will be in the waiting queue of 12 weeks starting from the time that you receive the acknowledgement email.


I am not holding 457 but I've been working in Melbourne as an software engineer more than 2 years. Any differences?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

prksh.mani said:


> Only if you have worked in VIC for at least 1 year in the past 3 years.


What's u mean is that I do not need to hold 457, just need to work more than 1 year in the past 3 years. I have 2 years, should I email them to ask about it?


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

davidng said:


> What's u mean is that I do not need to hold 457, just need to work more than 1 year in the past 3 years. I have 2 years, should I email them to ask about it?


did you receive the acknowledgment for your application or have you heard anything back since you submitted all the documentation ?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

davidng said:


> I am not holding 457 but I've been working in Melbourne as an software engineer more than 2 years. Any differences?


Without 457, you will be treated the same as applicants who are having a job offer (probably with a higher chance due to your 2 years relationship with Victoria)


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Uzi19 said:


> did you receive the acknowledgment for your application or have you heard anything back since you submitted all the documentation ?


I got the acknowledgment for my submission, it mentioned a general statement which is just like on their website "up to twelve weeks and 02 weeks for PhD or 457" . Just wonder any exemptions in my case.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

I can very sure that for onshore applicants who are working in VIC for longer than 1 year, the chance of getting SS is 99%. It is just a matter of time. So keep your patience.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> I can very sure that for onshore applicants who are working in VIC for longer than 1 year, the chance of getting SS is 99%. It is just a matter of time. So keep your patience.


Any idea abt onshore graduates?
I ve applied as engineering technologist which
Is on Victorian graduates list?
Applied with 70 points excluding SS Points with offerletter last month


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Vic has made some changes according to iscah

The streamlined pathway is removed for 457 and International PHD graduated.
It will take 12 weeks now for them too


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

13akber said:


> Vic has made some changes according to iscah
> 
> The streamlined pathway is removed for 457 and International PHD graduated.
> It will take 12 weeks now for them too


Do have reference link to this ? I dont think this is true. Where did you found this information ?


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> did you receive the acknowledgment for your application or have you heard anything back since you submitted all the documentation ?


Did you apply with an offer letter?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Do have reference link to this ? I dont think this is true. Where did you found this information ?


That's not true, according to this https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/what-happens-after-ive-applied



> The current processing time for skilled visa nomination applications is approximately 12 weeks, unless you have applied through the international PhD graduate or 457 visa holder pathway which is two weeks.


They are still keeping that process.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

ultimate said:


> That's not true, according to this https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/what-happens-after-ive-applied
> 
> 
> 
> They are still keeping that process.


Yes, nothing is changed. All is sweet. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1929621360457203&id=568690946550258


Check above

It will be a updated on the website on 10th

I rang victoria too and she confirmed


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

13akber said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1929621360457203&id=568690946550258
> 
> 
> Check above
> ...


Thanks for the link. Really appreciate it. Alot of changes coming by the look of it. 

Hope everyone gets an invite soon.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1929621360457203&id=568690946550258
> 
> 
> Check above
> ...


Hi Akber
Hope there are no changes in 189. Is this authentic news. There every news has 1/2 ratio of success/assumption 🙂

Thanks and Regards


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1929621360457203&id=568690946550258
> ...


It is 100% authentic
I rang and confirmed

Not such a big change anyways


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

13akber said:


> It is 100% authentic
> I rang and confirmed
> 
> Not such a big change anyways


Yeah, It is authentic. As you said. Please update here if anyone receives any kind response from them.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Oops!!! That's not a good news. Best of luck for us all, everyone please hold tight, I think the rain of invitations will come in October cuz that the time many application pass the 12 week processing line, don't lose your faith.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

that's not good, any changes to the people wih a job offer?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> that's not good, any changes to the people wih a job offer?





> The “Invitation Only” application procedure will continue to be applied across three industry groups: Information & Communication Technology, Building & Engineering and Nursing, with 457 visa holders and applicants holding valid job offers now subject to this procedure.


Damn...I'm done!!!!  

I'm just a 65 pointer and but was hoping to skip this invitation procedure as I'm holding a job offer....seems like I will never get an invitation...

How VIC does the invitation rounds? is it similar to 189? where they have sort of cut off mark kinda thing?


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Experts,

Sorry for the dumb question, but can anyone explain what changed and does it affect us who have submitted EOI for 190 Vic offfshore without job??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but can anyone explain what changed and does it affect us who have submitted EOI for 190 Vic offfshore without job??


No Change for your condition.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

SunV said:


> No Change for your condition.


Thanks for clarifying SunV


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Any idea how VIC does the invitation rounds? Is it purely based on cutoff marks?


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Plesae some one clarify - Does anything change for me as an onshore applicant? I have already filed my nomination request in mid-July


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Plesae some one clarify - Does anything change for me as an onshore applicant? I have already filed my nomination request in mid-July


No, it just affect the later applicant, you have already applied, your case will be processed soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Much Ado about nothing.
These changes will be effective from whenever they make it official.
We have already applied got acknowledgements from Vic of 12 weeks like they use to do.
As @ultimate said very less chances of onshore rejection and last year they gave much invites in 8-12 weeks. So njoy your weekend guys.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Much Ado about nothing.
> These changes will be effective from whenever they make it official.
> We have already applied got acknowledgements from Vic of 12 weeks like they use to do.
> As @ultimate said very less chances of onshore rejection and last year they gave much invites in 8-12 weeks. So njoy your weekend guys.


you guys are safe .... I haven't applied yet as I'm waiting for my partners SA which should come by next 2-3 days....

Now I have to go through the EOI process....any idea how the VIC eoi process works? is it purely based on points number? seems like i will be not having any advantage over the job offer


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Now I have to go through the EOI process....any idea how the VIC eoi process works? is it purely based on points number? seems like i will be not having any advantage over the job offer


 Expanded “Invitation Only” procedure

An “Invitation Only” application procedure will continue to be applied across three industry groups: Information & Communication Technology, Building & Engineering and Nursing, with 457 visa holders and applicants holding valid job offers now subject to this procedure

In your case you have job offer + already working in melb . Your chances for selection are much high, anyone will agree.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Expanded “Invitation Only” procedure
> 
> An “Invitation Only” application procedure will continue to be applied across three industry groups: Information & Communication Technology, Building & Engineering and Nursing, with 457 visa holders and applicants holding valid job offers now subject to this procedure
> 
> In your case you have job offer + already working in melb . Your chances for selection are much high, anyone will agree.


*SBMP will continue to periodically invite eligible, high calibre applicants in these industry groups.*
````
*There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed. If selected, an email invitation to apply for Victorian visa nomination will be sent to your email address used for the EOI.*
````
*The Victorian Government will review and select the top ranking ICT candidates from SkillSelect, who have indicated Victoria as their preferred state.*

So how they select to ranking candidates from skill select? from points right?

But I hope they would favor towards to 457 holders and Jov offer holders....they might be not competitive in points score but they have proved their employability


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> you guys are safe .... I haven't applied yet as I'm waiting for my partners SA which should come by next 2-3 days....
> 
> Now I have to go through the EOI process....any idea how the VIC eoi process works? is it purely based on points number? seems like i will be not having any advantage over the job offer


You should have applied earlier as for the state nomination, point is not important. Partner point would support if you apply for 189. if you already have enough 60 (+5) point, meet the requirement, logde the application asap. for 190, 489 visa, the state cares your ability of securing employment, your commitment to the state, your contribution to the state


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> *SBMP will continue to periodically invite eligible, high calibre applicants in these industry groups.*
> ````
> *There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed. If selected, an email invitation to apply for Victorian visa nomination will be sent to your email address used for the EOI.*
> ````
> ...


In my opinion, VIC still can check your EOI and still can see your employment history, so they can see you are clearly working in VIC, they will invite you to apply. I think that is the point why VIC remove 457 pathway as there is no such place in EOI you can state that which visa you are on.

Anyways, if you can apply VIC nomination now, just apply it now, it would be a much better chance for you before Monday.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> You should have applied earlier as for the state nomination, point is not important. Partner point would support if you apply for 189. if you already have enough 60 (+5) point, meet the requirement, logde the application asap. for 190, 489 visa, the state cares your ability of securing employment, your commitment to the state, your contribution to the state





ultimate said:


> In my opinion, VIC still can check your EOI and still can see your employment history, so they can see you are clearly working in VIC, they will invite you to apply. I think that is the point why VIC remove 457 pathway as there is no such place in EOI you can state that which visa you are on.
> 
> Anyways, if you can apply VIC nomination now, just apply it now, it would be a much better chance for you before Monday.


Thank you guys, I wish I could apply right now, but I need my partners 5 points to get 60 points (without ss)


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys, is there anyway that I could edit my nomination appilcation after submitting?


----------



## kkk07 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello Experts.

I am on 457 in Melbourne for more than 3 years now. I received my PTE score on 06/09. I created an EOI and applied for Vic SS nomination on 07/09 (yesterday) on their website around 6:30 in the evening (AEST). Haven’t received the acknowledgment yet, of course.

The news states that they are closing 457 streamlined pathway from 10/09. Based on your knowledge and experience, can you please advise whether my application will be considered and whether it would go through the old fast tracked process?

Any input from you would be highly appreciated..Thank you


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi guys, is there anyway that I could edit my nomination appilcation after submitting?


If you remember where is your mistake you can sent VIC an email, and they will update the information for you.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

kkk07 said:


> Hello Experts.
> 
> I am on 457 in Melbourne for more than 3 years now. I received my PTE score on 06/09. I created an EOI and applied for Vic SS nomination on 07/09 (yesterday) on their website around 6:30 in the evening (AEST). Haven’t received the acknowledgment yet, of course.
> 
> ...


I would go with the chance that your case can be processed within 2 weeks. :clap2:


----------



## kkk07 (Sep 8, 2018)

ultimate said:


> I would go with the chance that your case can be processed within 2 weeks. :clap2:


Thanks, ultimate. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

I suppose they have stopped processing applications after news update.

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....33.583807241.1536442230-1224347051.1536442230

I am still wondering about all those 400+ invites they send as on DHA website, still not updated.


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

kkk07 said:


> Hello Experts.
> 
> I am on 457 in Melbourne for more than 3 years now. I received my PTE score on 06/09. I created an EOI and applied for Vic SS nomination on 07/09 (yesterday) on their website around 6:30 in the evening (AEST). Haven’t received the acknowledgment yet, of course.
> 
> ...


You might receive the acknowledgement email saying that "...Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period. ..."

But you should email them back asking for your case whether the processing time is 2 or 12wks.

My case is PhD, we applied 1,5months ago and the email should have said 2 wk time but we had received the above acknowledgement email after few days of applying, then we emailed back to double check and got the confirmation of 2wk time


----------



## kkk07 (Sep 8, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> You might receive the acknowledgement email saying that "...Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period. ..."
> 
> But you should email them back asking for your case whether the processing time is 2 or 12wks.
> 
> My case is PhD, we applied 1,5months ago and the email should have said 2 wk time but we had received the above acknowledgement email after few days of applying, then we emailed back to double check and got the confirmation of 2wk time


Thanks, giang26290.


----------



## kkk07 (Sep 8, 2018)

himsrj said:


> I suppose they have stopped processing applications after news update.
> 
> 
> I am still wondering about all those 400+ invites they send as on DHA website, still not updated.


Hi himsrj, are you referring to below quote on the Liveinmelbourne login page? Looks like the page has not been updated since start of the year. 


Please login to your account
The page you are trying to access is only available to registered users of the Live in Melbourne website.

"*Please note that there is a temporary closure of skilled visa nomination applications. See Latest Updates for further information*". 

Please login to continue or register an account


----------



## kkk07 (Sep 8, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> You might receive the acknowledgement email saying that "...Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period. ..."
> 
> But you should email them back asking for your case whether the processing time is 2 or 12wks.
> 
> My case is PhD, we applied 1,5months ago and the email should have said 2 wk time but we had received the above acknowledgement email after few days of applying, then we emailed back to double check and got the confirmation of 2wk time


@giang26290 : So, did you get the invite within 2 weeks?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kkk07 said:


> "*Please note that there is a temporary closure of skilled visa nomination applications. See Latest Updates for further information*".


Yeah I believe so, did anybody file their application. If it's accepting then good.


----------



## kkk07 (Sep 8, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Yeah I believe so, did anybody file their application. If it's accepting then good.


Yeah, even when I filed my application on 07/09, it was showing the same. But I was able to login and submit my application.


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

kkk07 said:


> @giang26290 : So, did you get the invite within 2 weeks?


This is my timeline:

18/07: submitted the application
24/07: received the acknowledgement email
06/08: received an email asking for a commitment letter in which addressing 3 questions (We got the PhD in NSW and applied offshore, that’s why VIC asked for the commitment letter)
21/08: submitted the commitment letter
22/08: received email from VIC saying that my filed had been updated with the new information
24/08: got an ITA

so for my case it took more than a month…

I advise you to invest in the commitment letter if you grasp the opportunity to write it as it is the final condition for VIC to decide like they said in the email “In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria…”

I hope you will get good news from VIC.


----------



## kkk07 (Sep 8, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> kkk07 said:
> 
> 
> > @giang26290 : So, did you get the invite within 2 weeks?
> ...



Thank you so much for the information, giang26290..


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

So was any contacts made peeps.
Any updates??? Progress?? Commitment mails???
Sound of silence is my fav track!!
Time to wake vic up before September ends.
189 round is showing mixed emotions from yesterday.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> So was any contacts made peeps.
> Any updates??? Progress?? Commitment mails???
> Sound of silence is my fav track!!
> Time to wake vic up before September ends.
> 189 round is showing mixed emotions from yesterday.


Indeed, they are in deep sleep atm for updating system due to policy changes especially. But don't worry mate, they will come back in October. We are getting there :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Indeed, they are in deep sleep atm for updating system due to policy changes especially. But don't worry mate, they will come back in October. We are getting there


Is there quota of invites for 2018-19 mentioned anywhere. Got total states quota from below

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi

I applied nomination with offer letter on 13th August. When will my employer get a call?

Any employer been contacted?

Please do share your status


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied nomination with offer letter on 13th August. When will my employer get a call?
> 
> ...


I applied on 8th July, my boss got a call last noon, at 4:45 pm. He just told me, as he wasn't in the office yesterday. 5-6 mins call of some basic questions .


----------



## singha88 (Jul 24, 2018)

What are the chances for getting invite on 190- VIC with 75 points ! Any idea of time frame ?

applied in month of AUG


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> deepak234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Do u roughly know what questions they asked.

I ve applied on 24th July still no contact

My employer provided me with job offer, do they verify them aswell ?
I am onshore graduate


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Do u roughly know what questions they asked.
> 
> I ve applied on 24th July still no contact
> 
> ...


My boss told me they just asked straightly about the company, his name, his position, me, my name, my position, my job duty. Nothing was tricky. :eyebrows:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Do u roughly know what questions they asked.
> ...


Did u provide offerletter too or you already working there?


----------



## Mabelkoko (Aug 8, 2018)

13akber said:


> ultimate said:
> 
> 
> > deepak234 said:
> ...


Atleast you still have a job offer. I haven't been able to secure a job not to mention submitting an eoi for Victoria. I have been applying and nothing yet. People that got job how did you do it? I have overseas experience and few months volunteer experience in Australia. I have a masters of civil engineering and i was assessed as engineering technologist by engineers Australia. Please help mates. This job offer will change my life totally. Over 3 years in Aus and no PR yet. 
Please can you share your thoughts on this please.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mabelkoko said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > ultimate said:
> ...


Keep sending your resumes to companies or go through job recruiting agencies and explain your situation.
In my case i m onshore graduate and engineering technologist is on graduate list for that i just need job offer which i provided.
I have 70 points without state points.
I not currently working in that company as my employer need to hire someone for the longterm therefore he gave me the offer , if its approved i ll be working full time

Whts your situation? Are you onshore graduate too? How many points


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

In my opinion, the priority of VIC is like this

VIC PhD -> International PhD -> VIC 457 -> 482/485 working in VIC 1+ year full time -> Super High Pointer -> Students/485 working in VIC part time -> Job offer -> High Pointer -> Offshore


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> In my opinion, the priority of VIC is like this
> 
> VIC PhD -> International PhD -> VIC 457 -> 482/485 working in VIC 1+ year full time -> Super High Pointer -> Students/485 working in VIC part time -> Job offer -> High Pointer -> Offshore



You are right but since the change last week, i think PHD, 457, 485 have been allocated same priority now and than offshore i think


----------



## Mabelkoko (Aug 8, 2018)

Keep sending your resumes to companies or go through job recruiting agencies and explain your situation.
In my case i m onshore graduate and engineering technologist is on graduate list for that i just need job offer which i provided.
I have 70 points without state points.
I not currently working in that company as my employer need to hire someone for the longterm therefore he gave me the offer , if its approved i ll be working full time

Whts your situation? Are you onshore graduate too? How many points[/QUOTE]

Yes i am onshore. Graduated from Queensland. I have 65 points. Hoping to do ielts again to get 10 points more. Writing keeps messing me up. 
Its just so frustrating. 
Also i am planning to move to Victoria so as to go to various offices to ask for job offer. Which area can i get a good house to rent. Is Melton south a good place? Or what other places 
Thanks


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

ultimate said:


> I applied on 8th July, my boss got a call last noon, at 4:45 pm. He just told me, as he wasn't in the office yesterday. 5-6 mins call of some basic questions .


Did the case officer call straight to mobile or landline?


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

ultimate said:


> I applied on 8th July, my boss got a call last noon, at 4:45 pm. He just told me, as he wasn't in the office yesterday. 5-6 mins call of some basic questions .


Did the case officer cal to mobile or landline?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mabelkoko said:


> Keep sending your resumes to companies or go through job recruiting agencies and explain your situation.
> In my case i m onshore graduate and engineering technologist is on graduate list for that i just need job offer which i provided.
> I have 70 points without state points.
> I not currently working in that company as my employer need to hire someone for the longterm therefore he gave me the offer , if its approved i ll be working full time
> ...


Yes i am onshore. Graduated from Queensland. I have 65 points. Hoping to do ielts again to get 10 points more. Writing keeps messing me up. 
Its just so frustrating. 
Also i am planning to move to Victoria so as to go to various offices to ask for job offer. Which area can i get a good house to rent. Is Melton south a good place? Or what other places 
Thanks[/QUOTE]

Ya melton is good but apply as soon as you get offerletter because only Vic have ET on its and list tasmania therefore lots of competition. 
189 requires atleast 75 points , only 190 is the option

Try PTE , i had 20 points from English through PTE exam


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Mabelkoko said:


> Keep sending your resumes to companies or go through job recruiting agencies and explain your situation.
> In my case i m onshore graduate and engineering technologist is on graduate list for that i just need job offer which i provided.
> I have 70 points without state points.
> I not currently working in that company as my employer need to hire someone for the longterm therefore he gave me the offer , if its approved i ll be working full time
> ...


Yes i am onshore. Graduated from Queensland. I have 65 points. Hoping to do ielts again to get 10 points more. Writing keeps messing me up. 
Its just so frustrating. 
Also i am planning to move to Victoria so as to go to various offices to ask for job offer. Which area can i get a good house to rent. Is Melton south a good place? Or what other places 
Thanks[/QUOTE]

Why not you try an option to get 190 Queensland? If you intend to live and work in Victoria, you may consider 489 nomination from Victoria but you need to have a job offer. Of course, must live outside of Melbourne. For 190 Victoria, they ask for minimum 5 years experience and I guess you do not have.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Mabelkoko said:


> Atleast you still have a job offer. I haven't been able to secure a job not to mention submitting an eoi for Victoria. I have been applying and nothing yet. People that got job how did you do it? I have overseas experience and few months volunteer experience in Australia. I have a masters of civil engineering and i was assessed as engineering technologist by engineers Australia. Please help mates. This job offer will change my life totally. Over 3 years in Aus and no PR yet.
> Please can you share your thoughts on this please.


I can bet you, just dialing and meeting consultants only will end up in job offer for civil person in less than a month's time. Also PTE is very generous and easy to surpass superior score, take a month to prepare.
So either ways job offer or 75 points in a month's time and you are all set.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Did the case officer cal to mobile or landline?


Straightly to my boss' mobile as I declared in the Statement of Employment form and the VIC application form


----------



## Patii2003 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi All , Need your suggestion. I have applied VIC SS with (65+5) points on 15 Aug for ICT Project Manager . I am currently working in Melbourne since 8 months. As per my DoB I would go to 40+ age group next month losing 10 points. Is it advisable to call VIC team to consider my application explaining this reason? Appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Patii2003 said:


> Hi All , Need your suggestion. I have applied VIC SS with (65+5) points on 15 Aug for ICT Project Manager . I am currently working in Melbourne since 8 months. As per my DoB I would go to 40+ age group next month losing 10 points. Is it advisable to call VIC team to consider my application explaining this reason? Appreciate your suggestion.


You can definitely write an email to Vic, no harm in that.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Patii2003 said:


> Hi All , Need your suggestion. I have applied VIC SS with (65+5) points on 15 Aug for ICT Project Manager . I am currently working in Melbourne since 8 months. As per my DoB I would go to 40+ age group next month losing 10 points. Is it advisable to call VIC team to consider my application explaining this reason? Appreciate your suggestion.


Your case is really in urgent as next month can change your whole destiny in Australia, I am not 100% sure but 80% sure that they will do something if they are aware of your situation. Just prepare your speech carefully and look forward to their kindness.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vdhing01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for 190 and 489 visa for Victoria with points 70 and 75 respectively for job code 262111( Database administrator).
> 
> Please suggest is there any possibility that i will get invite with 70 points for 190 visa.


Hi,

I am in the same bucket. I have applied for VIC 190SC for 262111 with 75+5 points on the 11th of Aug.

Waiting on it.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Aicha1988 said:


> vdhing01 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Same here. DBA 262111 SC190 75+5 11th Aug 18.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys

I ve applied on 24th june onshore graduate pathway with offerletter, still my employer hasnt been contacted. Have 70 points without state and Occupation is engineering technologist 

Is it ok not to be verified nearly 2 months after applying?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I ve applied on 24th june onshore graduate pathway with offerletter, still my employer hasnt been contacted. Have 70 points without state and Occupation is engineering technologist
> 
> Is it ok not to be verified nearly 2 months after applying?


I know someone, who got the verification call and then right after that call that person got invitation, hope that would relax you somehow


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...



Hope so
Was that person onshore graduate aswell?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hope so
> Was that person onshore graduate aswell?


onshore working mate 60+5


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

ultimate said:


> I know someone, who got the verification call and then right after that call that person got invitation, hope that would relax you somehow


Mate, VIC opened only on 2nd of July. How could you apply before that?


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Mate, VIC opened only on 2nd of July. How could you apply before that?


 I applied on 8th July 2018 mate


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

*Query*

Hi
I am registered nurse with code 254499, I have a query. Do this occupation require 2 year work experience for the Victoria state nomination, I don't live in Victoria and studied from a QLD uni
Can anyone please tell me??
Regards


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi
> I am registered nurse with code 254499, I have a query. Do this occupation require 2 year work experience for the Victoria state nomination, I don't live in Victoria and studied from a QLD uni
> Can anyone please tell me??
> Regards


Yes 2 years work experience required with 7.0 in IELTS or equivalent and registration from nursing& midwifery board. No worries if you are in QLD, they will ask for commitment explanation if they want.

Below is link check against your anzsco and enjoy the weekend

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

*Aplied before 8th July*



ultimate said:


> I applied on 8th July 2018 mate


Hi, 

I applied for VIC 190 even before 8th July, while filing my EOI for 189. I hope they consider that , and not chuck anything before that date, when they started accepting invites for 190.:fingerscrossed:

Edit: Just checked the link. They will consider all cases before 1st July 2018:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

"2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in the Department of Home Affairs' SkillSelect, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2018), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it."


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the reply. I dont have work experience as I recently graduated. So without experience it's a no no for this visa? I have the registration but no experience


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

It looks like NSW are giving invitation out there, hopefully someones will get the invitation from VIC this month.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

ultimate said:


> It looks like NSW are giving invitation out there, hopefully someones will get the invitation from VIC this month.


Hi Ultimate,

Are you refering to the invitations that were sent out by NSW on 23rd Aug?
Been a month since then but haven't seen anymore Invites after that.

Thanks


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

ultimate said:


> It looks like NSW are giving invitation out there, hopefully someones will get the invitation from VIC this month.


Hi ultimate,

have you received any other update on your application to VIC ? is you ACS assessment says 3 years exp or less !!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

190 VIC pre-invite DOE 16th May 261313 onshore 65+5, saw it on ImmiTracker


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi ultimate,
> 
> have you received any other update on your application to VIC ? is you ACS assessment says 3 years exp or less !!


My SA shows that I have 4 years 10 months exp in total = 2 years 10 months after deduction ( 1 year 2 months of AU exp)


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone here have got invited since 30 August?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

My friend onshore , applied on 5th july with 60 +5 points got invited today
Currently working in nominated occupation engineering technologist 

I am also waiting with same occupation with 70+5 points , provided joboffer
Not been verified yet but my friend who got invited was verified in 2 weeks
Nervous!!!


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> My friend onshore , applied on 5th july with 60 +5 points got invited today
> Currently working in nominated occupation engineering technologist
> 
> I am also waiting with same occupation with 70+5 points , provided joboffer
> ...


Hi Akber,

Just a small query for applying under the graduate scheme for 190 do we need to lodge an EOI first in Skillselect or Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination first and once invited lodge an EOI?

Regards


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

RIQ said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > My friend onshore , applied on 5th july with 60 +5 points got invited today
> ...


If the occupation ICT, ENGINEERING you can apply direct


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

I heard from my migration agent that one of his client in IT got invitation today on 11th week. I am in same time frame aswell. Anyone else got invitation please update. Thanks


----------



## ckarty083 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi ,

Submitted by EOI on 18 th Aug 2018 for both NSW and VIC .Points 75 :Split up given below. What are my chances ? Can you guyz suggest.
ANZSCO- 261313 (software )
Age - 25
Education - 15
Work - 15
English -10
State - 5
Spouse - 5


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ckarty083 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Submitted by EOI on 18 th Aug 2018 for both NSW and VIC .Points 75 :Split up given below. What are my chances ? Can you guyz suggest.
> ANZSCO- 261313 (software )
> ...


Me, on the same boat, but on 30th Aug

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## venuk (Aug 14, 2018)

RIQ said:


> Hi Akber,
> 
> Just a small query for applying under the graduate scheme for 190 do we need to lodge an EOI first in Skillselect or Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination first and once invited lodge an EOI?
> 
> Regards


Hi RIQ,

EOI may be not mandatory but its good to lodge EOI first and mention the EOI no in the Victoria nomination application. I did it this way for my 457 streamlined pathway. My assumption was if state nominates you and if they already have your EOI then they can send you ITA straight away. I got both nomination and ITA on the same day this way. 

Both ways will work, give it a thought and do whichever works for you.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> My friend onshore , applied on 5th july with 60 +5 points got invited today
> Currently working in nominated occupation engineering technologist
> 
> I am also waiting with same occupation with 70+5 points , provided joboffer
> ...


Wow , VIC is coming back, I am also an onshore working one, really hope invitation shall come to me soon.

P/S: Did your friend apply to VIC via normal pathway or graduate pathway?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > My friend onshore , applied on 5th july with 60 +5 points got invited today
> ...


Graduate, i am also applied through graduate pathway
Whats your occupation ?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> I heard from my migration agent that one of his client in IT got invitation today on 11th week. I am in same time frame aswell. Anyone else got invitation please update. Thanks


You will get before or on last day of 12 weeks. As last year they did same.


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> If the occupation ICT, ENGINEERING you can apply direct


You advised wrong. please refer to the page https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

RIQ said:


> Hi Akber,
> 
> Just a small query for applying under the graduate scheme for 190 do we need to lodge an EOI first in Skillselect or Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination first and once invited lodge an EOI?
> 
> Regards


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

Please read this above link fyr. You must logde an EOI and wait until you are selected to apply if you are ICT, Engineer or Nurse


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> RIQ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Akber,
> ...


I applied in july therefore i was able lodge direct.
Must be the new change which came on 10th


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Chances of 190 VIC Sponsorship*

Hi All,

Thanks in advance.

Please can you let know on estimated wait time for my friend with below details.

ANZSCO code - 261312
Estimated points - 70 + 5 (SS - VIC / NSW)
Planning to apply for EOI - Dec 2018

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Graduate, i am also applied through graduate pathway
> Whats your occupation ?


I am with my 2613 - 70 Pointer. VIC is currently in temporary closing for new applicants after 10 Sep 2018. I guess they are trying to process the backlog. This month and next month will have a lot of invitations sent out.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

13akber said:


> I applied in july therefore i was able lodge direct.
> Must be the new change which came on 10th


Agree, I logged on 30th Aug, it was still eligible to apply directly.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ultimate said:


> I am with my 2613 - 70 Pointer. VIC is currently in temporary closing for new applicants after 10 Sep 2018. I guess they are trying to process the backlog. This month and next month will have a lot of invitations sent out.


is there any news about this closure?


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ultimate said:


> I am with my 2613 - 70 Pointer. VIC is currently in temporary closing for new applicants after 10 Sep 2018. I guess they are trying to process the backlog. This month and next month will have a lot of invitations sent out.


Haven't heard any news of closing. Can you please share link.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Haven't heard any news of closing. Can you please share link.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount



> Please note that there is a temporary closure of skilled visa nomination applications. See Latest Updates for further information.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ultimate said:


> https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount


and it's pointing to a 404


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

himsrj said:


> You will get before or on last day of 12 weeks. As last year they did same.


Your Words Are Golden Luck Bro.
Just Received Email today on confirmation of nomination application. 
So Monday will Apply for Visa.
Thanks


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > You will get before or on last day of 12 weeks. As last year they did same.
> ...


Congratulations Ricco... All the best with your journey... 🍻 🎉 
What is the job code and points break down... 
And onshore working or off shore?


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

Applied for Nomination on 6th July 2018.
Directly with Job Offer Letter in 261313. 
Received inquiry call to employer who provided me offer letter on 24th Aug 2018.
Application approved and received invitation to apply Visa today on 19th Sept 2018.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Congratulations Ricco... All the best with your journey... 🍻 🎉
> What is the job code and points break down...
> And onshore working or off shore?


Thx Bro.
Job Code 261313
Age : 30
Bachelor of IT (2007): 15 
Study in Australia (2007): 5 
PTE : 10 

Since 10 Years i was working in overseas. So applied as Offshore Applicant. 

Total 60 + 5 SS 
Didn't Claim any points of Experience and Regional Studies due to lack of Evidence.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Wow many invitations sent out this week, Ricco.marino's case gonna be an inspiration for a lot of applicants with job offers. Congratulation, Ricco, all the best for your visa application!


----------



## ckarty083 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have applied for 190 with 75 points .Expecting the invite sometime in few months. But me and spouse have worked in US for around 7 years and currently in India. How do we apply PCC in US from India. Is it advisable to get it done before getting the invite. Do we need to apply thru any agents . My bro is there in US now .Can it be done by him.Any help on this is appreciated.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> Your Words Are Golden Luck Bro.
> Just Received Email today on confirmation of nomination application.
> So Monday will Apply for Visa.
> Thanks


Many congrats @ricco


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Wow many invitations sent out this week, Ricco.marino's case gonna be an inspiration for a lot of applicants with job offers. Congratulation, Ricco, all the best for your visa application!


With 8 July you must get it by today or tomorrow as well. It seems they are following 12 weeks pattern strictly.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> With 8 July you must get it by today or tomorrow as well. It seems they are following 12 weeks pattern strictly.


Bro, you should do some lotteries these days, cuz our big brother VIC 's just given me an invitation  everyone who applied after 1st July should get their invitations really soon. See you guys in the visa application in a short time

P/S: Onshore + 1.5 year working in VIC + 70+5 Point + 2613 + 8 Jul -> 20 Sep


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ricco.marino said:


> Your Words Are Golden Luck Bro.
> Just Received Email today on confirmation of nomination application.
> So Monday will Apply for Visa.
> Thanks


Congratulations Ricco. Best of Luck for further PR stages.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Bro, you should do some lotteries these days, cuz our big brother VIC 's just given me an invitation  everyone who applied after 1st July should get their invitations really soon. See you guys in the visa application in a short time
> 
> P/S: Onshore + 1.5 year working in VIC + 70+5 Point + 2613 + 8 Jul -> 20 Sep


wooo!! 😎😎ultimately, our ultimate got it!!! a golden week it is! 😆


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ultimate said:


> Bro, you should do some lotteries these days, cuz our big brother VIC 's just given me an invitation  everyone who applied after 1st July should get their invitations really soon. See you guys in the visa application in a short time
> 
> P/S: Onshore + 1.5 year working in VIC + 70+5 Point + 2613 + 8 Jul -> 20 Sep


Congrats mate, 

Onshore, 70+5, 261313, 2years working in Vic, 30th Aug --> ???? Fingers crossing 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ultimate said:


> Bro, you should do some lotteries these days, cuz our big brother VIC 's just given me an invitation  everyone who applied after 1st July should get their invitations really soon. See you guys in the visa application in a short time
> 
> P/S: Onshore + 1.5 year working in VIC + 70+5 Point + 2613 + 8 Jul -> 20 Sep


Congrats, Offshore 70+5, 261112, DOE 26th April, experience 5 years. Any hope for VIC invite this month?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> wooo!! 😎😎ultimately, our ultimate got it!!! a golden week it is! 😆


Cheers Chessy, best of luck with your next coming application, I shall have a big hawaiian pizza tonight !!! 



davidng said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> Onshore, 70+5, 261313, 2years working in Vic, 30th Aug --> ???? Fingers crossing
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You shall definitely get it on a beautiful day in October 



attaluri_kiran said:


> Congrats, Offshore 70+5, 261112, DOE 26th April, experience 5 years. Any hope for VIC invite this month?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Be cool and patient until the 12 weeks bro!!! VIC is coming back :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> VIC just given me an invitation everyone who applied after 1st July should get their invitations really soon. See you guys in the visa application in a short time


Many congrats @ultimate.
I received mail today to submit commitment statement as will be moving from Adelaide.
8 weeks and 2+ days since submitting visa nomination. Employer contact in July.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

I am onshore vic graduate 
Applied with offer letter on 24th July
Still no verification nothing

Points 70+5
Engineering technologist


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> I am onshore vic graduate
> Applied with offer letter on 24th July
> Still no verification nothing
> 
> ...


It's not necessarily that they do verification. There are cases reported where in 24 hrs of employer contact applicant got nominated. 
You must have received 12 weeks acknowledgement as well, wait it out. For sure you will get it. And check your mailbox regularly.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Wiating as well.*

Hi,

I applied for Vic as well.

Updated my file with new extra documents. Like provided contract, current on shore payslips and previous employer references (Au and Overseas) 2 years Exp onshore 1 year offshore.

My skills assessment is not 3 years. but have experience in total for 3 + years. that why provided CV and all references letter to prove 3 years work experience.

Hoping for positive response in this case.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for Vic as well.
> 
> ...


When did you apply? for what occupation? Could you provide all the details please


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for Vic as well.
> 
> ...


I had 4 years 10 months (2 years 10 month after deduction) at the time applying VIC nomination, still got through, so be positive with yours


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Many congrats @ultimate.
> I received mail today to submit commitment statement as will be moving from Adelaide.
> 8 weeks and 2+ days since submitting visa nomination. Employer contact in July.


I am happy to see that you are happy now.

Asking a commitment statement is very positive. You will get the final invitation soon.

All the Best!!!


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Many congrats @ultimate.
> I received mail today to submit commitment statement as will be moving from Adelaide.
> 8 weeks and 2+ days since submitting visa nomination. Employer contact in July.


That's some progress mate!! Hope you will nail it and landed to Bourke St pretty soon!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Many congrats @ultimate.
> I received mail today to submit commitment statement as will be moving from Adelaide.
> 8 weeks and 2+ days since submitting visa nomination. Employer contact in July.


Probably, a week after submitting a commitment letter, you will get the invitation. See you at Flinder Station very soon Johnny!


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Software tester or System Analyst

Hi, I've got a positive assessment as a software tester 261314 including my current Australian employment.

I'm planning to apply for VIC nomination with 65 points including SS. But I've heard so many negative comments about software tester code, so I thought of get myslef assessed as a System Analyst 261311. 

I'm currently working in Melbourne as a software tester but I don't see any hopes of getting the nomination. 

Is it good idea to do the assessment as a system analyst? I'm not sure about the outcome as I've done mostly manual testing. 

Or should i stick to the software tester as I'm currently working in Vic?

TIA


----------



## NoobRN (Aug 9, 2018)

Did anyone receive pre-invite recently for Registered Nurse?


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Bro, you should do some lotteries these days, cuz our big brother VIC 's just given me an invitation







everyone who applied after 1st July should get their invitations really soon. See you guys in the visa application in a short time

P/S: Onshore + 1.5 year working in VIC + 70+5 Point + 2613 + 8 Jul -> 20 Sep[/QUOTE]

Congrats Ultimate!! Good news... Is your 457 and 190 on the same code? When did u received employer contact?
I have applied as onshore Vic applicant on 65+5 points +2613+31 Jul. My 457 is on 2611. Still awaiting on employer contact.


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

Did anyone got ViC pre-invite for any code??? 



NoobRN said:


> Did anyone receive pre-invite recently for Registered Nurse?


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi
I am registered nurse with code 254499, I have a query. Do this occupation require 2 year work experience for the Victoria state nomination, I don't live in Victoria and studied from a QLD uni. I have no experience and job offer letter. 
My points are 70 without the state sponsorship. 
Can anyone please tell me if I am eligible to apply for Victoria 190?
Regards


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Congrats Ultimate!! Good news... Is your 457 and 190 on the same code? When did u received employer contact?
> I have applied as onshore Vic applicant on 65+5 points +2613+31 Jul. My 457 is on 2611. Still awaiting on employer contact.


Hey bro, I come from 485 - a VIC graduate, 8 Jul (Applying) -> 10 Sep (Verification) -> 20 Sep (Invitation)


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

ultimate said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Ultimate!! Good news... Is your 457 and 190 on the same code? When did u received employer contact?
> ...


Okie cool!!!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ultimate said:


> Hey bro, I come from 485 - a VIC graduate, 8 Jul (Applying) -> 10 Sep (Verification) -> 20 Sep (Invitation)


July is processing , waiting for August 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewolf07 (Jun 7, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT
> 
> Please read this above link fyr. You must logde an EOI and wait until you are selected to apply if you are ICT, Engineer or Nurse


In this document what does it mean by "submitted before 1 July 2018" ? Since that date is already passed, when is the next round that I can apply for VIC within this year?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

whitewolf07 said:


> giang26290 said:
> 
> 
> > https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT
> ...


Anyone knows why there is temporary closure for vic 190 applications. 
Will it affect me? I lodged on 24th july onshore with offer letter


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

13akber said:


> Anyone knows why there is temporary closure for vic 190 applications.
> Will it affect me? I lodged on 24th july onshore with offer letter


Vic wanted to first clear the existing applications and then get new ones. Looks like there is a lot a applcations for Vic to process. I don’t think you should worry about your application. The current trend is that Jul 1-2 weeks’ applications are invited. So it is just a matter of couple of weeks for you. Have you received employer contact?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

AT03 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows why there is temporary closure for vic 190 applications.
> ...


Not yet
My offerletter not been verified yet
70+5 points
Engineering technologist 
Onshore graduate


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi All, Just about to raise my EOI for 190 VIC for 261312 (Developer Programmer). Can anyone please tell me if a VIC invites for nomination , what are the documents we have to submit in 2 weeks.
If there is any link where this is mentioned, kindly share.
I have the same query for 190 NSW too.

TIA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Hi All, Just about to raise my EOI for 190 VIC for 261312 (Developer Programmer). Can anyone please tell me if a VIC invites for nomination , what are the documents we have to submit in 2 weeks.
> If there is any link where this is mentioned, kindly share.
> I have the same query for 190 NSW too.
> 
> ...


Hi Nithi 
In below link you will find all details 


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Thanks and Regards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Any idea about the timelines for 261314-Software tester, with 70 points. Submitted the EOI from offshore just a week ago on 18th Sept

Kind Regards


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi im planning move to melb, currently im in act hold 485 visa. My uncle live in melb, is it possible for me to get sponsor for 190 or other visa? Thanks


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any idea about the timelines for 261314-Software tester, with 70 points. Submitted the EOI from offshore just a week ago on 18th Sept
> 
> Kind Regards


You need to wait

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

I have applied 190 on 17th July and my employer hasn't been contacted yet.
Does anyone know timeline? I have applied on 65+5 points.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

dpansuriya said:


> I have applied 190 on 17th July and my employer hasn't been contacted yet.
> Does anyone know timeline? I have applied on 65+5 points.


Same here
I appplied on 24th july onshore graduate 
My employer who provided offerletter not been contacted too

Does anybody know if they always verify or sometimes they dont

I have 70+5 points 
Engineering technologist


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Anyone knows why there is temporary closure for vic 190 applications.
> Will it affect me? I lodged on 24th july onshore with offer letter


It looks like VIC finished their website updating, and the temporary closure is done. All new applicants are now able to apply again!


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Tipeen said:


> Hi im planning move to melb, currently im in act hold 485 visa. My uncle live in melb, is it possible for me to get sponsor for 190 or other visa? Thanks


Did you study in ACT, or do you have job in ACT atm, as I know ACT is pretty open for ACT graduates and people who are living in ACT for 1+ year.


----------



## Bizz (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi 
I Want to ask is it necessary to have a job offer for Vic state nomination ? 
I have PhD in electrical engineering and am an offshore candidate
Points break down are as follows

Age : 30
Qualification : 20
English : 20 

Total : 70


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

Bizz said:


> Hi
> I Want to ask is it necessary to have a job offer for Vic state nomination ?
> I have PhD in electrical engineering and am an offshore candidate
> Points break down are as follows
> ...


Nope, you can apply directly if you have got the phd in the last 5 years.

fyr: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...nd-assessment/international-graduate-pathways


----------



## Bizz (Aug 16, 2018)

giang26290 said:


> Nope, you can apply directly if you have got the phd in the last 5 years.
> 
> fyr: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...nd-assessment/international-graduate-pathways





Thanks. And what the chances with 75 points for 190 visa ?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Bizz said:


> giang26290 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, you can apply directly if you have got the phd in the last 5 years.
> ...


Points wouldn't matter... 😉 Even 65 pointers would get nomination if their profile matches what state's looking for..


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Nithi
> In below link you will find all details
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.
A doubt again

For VIC, the Financial statement (of 30000 AUD for 1 dependent) has to be shown while we submit documents for Nomination. Or while we do VISA process.?

I mean should we submit Bank Statement showing we have 30000AUD in account.?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi buddies, 

My ACS Skill Assessment is going to expire, will it affect my VIC application? Note: I logged my application when my SA has only one month valid, and I did renew my ACS SA right then but still have not received a new one.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Guidance for ITA with 60 pointers*



cheesy_pizza said:


> Points wouldn't matter... 😉 Even 65 pointers would get nomination if their profile matches what state's looking for..


Is their any chances for ANZSCO code 263311 with 60 points from NSW or any other state please..


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Tipeen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi im planning move to melb, currently im in act hold 485 visa. My uncle live in melb, is it possible for me to get sponsor for 190 or other visa? Thanks
> ...


Now im doing py in act, i graduate my mpa in sydney. But my job here as chef, is there any visa that family can sponsor to vic? Any suggestion for mig agent?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

*Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants of 2017 - 2018 migration year*

Hi Guys,

Anyone from offshore got the invitation from VIC for 261313 with 70+5 points? My DOE : June 2018

I have applied through the new process (EOI only). Didn't apply on the VIC website.

Do we need to apply through vic website as well? Is there any chance to receive invitation from VIC for my points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

Bizz said:


> Thanks. And what the chances with 75 points for 190 visa ?


Your chance depends on how well you prepare for the application. So, take time to research how to do it, then do it. Point isn't a big issue when applying for the state nomination.


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> Thanks for the link.
> A doubt again
> 
> For VIC, the Financial statement (of 30000 AUD for 1 dependent) has to be shown while we submit documents for Nomination. Or while we do VISA process.?
> ...


You don't need to show it, but if in case the CO asks for it, you must provide the proof


----------



## karanje.ashish (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello Everyone, 

Need an advise to see whether or not I can claim 5 points of partner.

My wife is BSc chemistry from Pune University and 8+ years of IT experience as UI Developer and she is still working in IT.

Should I go for ACS skill assessment for her to claim additional 5 points?


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> My ACS Skill Assessment is going to expire, will it affect my VIC application? Note: I logged my application when my SA has only one month valid, and I did renew my ACS SA right then but still have not received a new one.


in my opinion, it will be totally fine as long as the acknowledgement email received before the expiry date. If you are still not sure, just email to [email protected]



karanje.ashish said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need an advise to see whether or not I can claim 5 points of partner.
> 
> ...


Why not, it's 5 precious points. In her case, she will need to write RPL about all projects she had done in the past, and 6-8 years of valid work experience proof (ER) for ACS to deduct.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

karanje.ashish said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need an advise to see whether or not I can claim 5 points of partner.
> 
> ...


Yes please, it will help more in raising the pointers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Any onshore applicant received employer contact or invitation for applications filed in 3-4 week of Jul’18?


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

AT03 said:


> Any onshore applicant received employer contact or invitation for applications filed in 3-4 week of Jul’18?



I am in the same situation as you are in.

Applied on 16th July. Got commitment email on 5th Aug. No employer contact yet. Onshore with job offer working for a reputed MNC. Scared as hell now. Cannot withstand a rejection from the department.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> I am in the same situation as you are in.
> 
> Applied on 16th July. Got commitment email on 5th Aug. No employer contact yet. Onshore with job offer working for a reputed MNC. Scared as hell now. Cannot withstand a rejection from the department.


I understand what you are going through right now, but stay calm and don't worry mate. 
You'll get it soon; perhaps in the next week or two. 
I applied on 11th July, got acknowledgement mail on 18th, and got my invite yesterday afternoon. There was no employer contact. I'm working in Melbourne, for a reputable local Australian IT company. Applied with 65+5 points as a software engineer. I'm not on 457 pathway.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

bobbyfz said:


> I understand what you are going through right now, but stay calm and don't worry mate.
> You'll get it soon; perhaps in the next week or two.
> I applied on 11th July, got acknowledgement mail on 18th, and got my invite yesterday afternoon. There was no employer contact. I'm working in Melbourne, for a reputable local Australian IT company. Applied with 65+5 points as a software engineer. I'm not on 457 pathway.


Congrats Bobby!!!


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

bobbyfz said:


> I understand what you are going through right now, but stay calm and don't worry mate.
> You'll get it soon; perhaps in the next week or two.
> I applied on 11th July, got acknowledgement mail on 18th, and got my invite yesterday afternoon. There was no employer contact. I'm working in Melbourne, for a reputable local Australian IT company. Applied with 65+5 points as a software engineer. I'm not on 457 pathway.


Hey there,

Congrats on the invite. Could you please what document have you provided them and what was you total exp on ACS Skill assessment ? Please


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Congrats on the invite. Could you please what document have you provided them and what was you total exp on ACS Skill assessment ? Please


Hi,
Thanks. I provided all the documents Vic required, including CV, employer nomination, ACS, PTE, etc. My experience is 18+ years, but because I'm not comp science, ACS deducted 6 years and gave me 12 years in ACS. For ACS I gave the project reports and experience letter from previous and current employer.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Any onshore applicant received employer contact or invitation for applications filed in 3-4 week of Jul’18?




Same here applied on 24 july onshore graduate with 70 +5 , Engineering technologist 
Provided job offerletter 
no vetification been done yet getting worried now


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

13akber said:


> Same here applied on 24 july onshore graduate with 70 +5 , Engineering technologist
> Provided job offerletter
> no vetification been done yet getting worried now


It's too early for you to start worrying. Victoria has been doing an excellent job of managing its workload to ensure they keep to timelines. Unless there is something wrong with your documents, they are sending out decisions on the end of 11th week or sometime in 12th week.

So you should be expecting a decision between 9th to 16th Oct. Don't worry about employer contact, because they don't do it for everyone. Even if they do, your case timeline should not be any different.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Congrats @bobby
I submitted in 3rd week of July, got employer verification in a week in July itself. Not necessarily they do it.
Was asked for statement of commitment on 20th sep. Replied with following on 24th sep
✓ skill assessment details 
✓ why more employment opportunities in vic than sa for my job code and proof that I am getting high paying jobs in vic, links to various other jobs
✓ attached original offer letter and explained condition of joining
✓ willingness to invest in future in vic
✓ proof of funds, I am single applicant

Contacted them again on 26th sept and got confirmation on updation of details on 26th Sept via mail. Now waiting for winds of spring to get an invite.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone from offshore got the invitation from VIC for 261313 with 70+5 points? My DOE : June 2018
> 
> ...


Please check new changes after 10th sep, now you have to wait for Pre-Invite/intimation for visa nomination than only can apply on Vic website for ITA.
Yes for this code offshore invites are reported on myimmitracker as well as other EF's online.


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Congrats @bobby
> I submitted in 3rd week of July, got employer verification in a week in July itself. Not necessarily they do it.
> Was asked for statement of commitment on 20th sep. Replied with following on 24th sep
> ✓ skill assessment details
> ...


I believe you had a good commitment letter. You may receive an ITA soon after its submission. I received an ITA just 2 days (Friday afternoon) after the confirmation on update...


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> I am in the same situation as you are in.
> 
> Applied on 16th July. Got commitment email on 5th Aug. No employer contact yet. Onshore with job offer working for a reputed MNC. Scared as hell now. Cannot withstand a rejection from the department.


Calm down bro, you are working in VIC like me, you are just right after the PhD guys in the priority queue. You will see your ITA sooner or later.



himsrj said:


> Congrats @bobby
> I submitted in 3rd week of July, got employer verification in a week in July itself. Not necessarily they do it.
> Was asked for statement of commitment on 20th sep. Replied with following on 24th sep
> ✓ skill assessment details
> ...


Good job Johnny, see you in the visa pool very soon


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

*Expected Outcome*

Hi Folks,

The wait is getting excruciating !! 261111 with 70+5 , DOE 13th June. Where is the man with his golden words ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Points wouldn't matter... 😉 Even 65 pointers would get nomination if their profile matches what state's looking for..


How will they know that somebody's skills are better than someone else's skills? Because on EOI you just add your company's name and number of years experience. That's it.

So How will they know that one candidate is better than other?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

babajee said:


> How will they know that somebody's skills are better than someone else's skills? Because on EOI you just add your company's name and number of years experience. That's it.
> 
> So How will they know that one candidate is better than other?


Hi baba,

They upload there offers and work details as few are group of people already in Melbourne. So there applications were treated differently then offshore. Also Melbourne is giving offers at low points but high work experience, today someone got approval at 12 years.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi baba,
> 
> They upload there offers and work details as few are group of people already in Melbourne. So there applications were treated differently then offshore. Also Melbourne is giving offers at low points but high work experience, today someone got approval at 12 years.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


How can somebody claim 12 years of experience in EOI? Because you can only claim experience from last 10 years.

Minimum 2 years are always deducted so you can claim maximum 8 years of experience.

I have 12 years of experience but I can only claim 8 years from last 10 years.

OR

Should I add all my experience in EOI?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

babajee said:


> How can somebody claim 12 years of experience in EOI? Because you can only claim experience from last 10 years.
> 
> Minimum 2 years are always deducted so you can claim maximum 8 years of experience.
> 
> ...


Hi baba

Mark it as non relevant and relevant headers for all work ex which you have. I am aware of ACS assessment as they give details of relevant work ex can be used after certain date. Before that is non relevant. If you have 12 years than have good chance with Victoria 190.
Below is quote from Bobby who got invited today.



bobbyfz said:


> Hi,
> Thanks. I provided all the documents Vic required, including CV, employer nomination, ACS, PTE, etc. My experience is 18+ years, but because I'm not comp science, ACS deducted 6 years and gave me 12 years in ACS. For ACS I gave the project reports and experience letter from previous and current employer.


Thanks and Regards


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

babajee said:


> How will they know that somebody's skills are better than someone else's skills? Because on EOI you just add your company's name and number of years experience. That's it.
> 
> So How will they know that one candidate is better than other?


It is clear that for the first round, they want someone who has an advantage in work experience especially work experience in Victoria, then after that in the 2nd round, they will consider your CV. In short, it is their game, we have to follow the rule.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone know if they give any priority to onshore victorian graduate, with offerletter
24 july lodged
70+5 Engineering technologist (20 points english)
Offerletter not been verified yet
I am getting worried now been living in Melbourne since 7 years


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

ultimate said:


> It is clear that for the first round, they want someone who has an advantage in work experience especially work experience in Victoria, then after that in the 2nd round, they will consider your CV. In short, it is their game, we have to follow the rule.


Hi 
I want to know my Vic chances with 80+ 5 . Also can you suggest if 190 takes less time than 189 for visa grant.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> I want to know my Vic chances with 80+ 5 . Also can you suggest if 190 takes less time than 189 for visa grant.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Ceteris paribus after lodging 190 is given priority by DHA over 189 - however zooming out getting state nomination may potentially take longer via the state route than getting invited via the 189 invitation rounds.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ceteris paribus after lodging 190 is given priority by DHA over 189 - however zooming out getting state nomination may potentially take longer via the state route than getting invited via the 189 invitation rounds.


Hi Sir
Thanks for making me understand, got confused going through lodgement threads of both visa. I will stick with whatever I get first, in my case have got filed separate eoi for Vic 190.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone know if they give any priority to onshore victorian graduate, with offerletter 24 july lodged 70+5 Engineering technologist (20 points english) Offerletter not been verified yet I am getting worried now been living in Melbourne since 7 years


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone who got any commuincation today??


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have applied for an invite for 190 through skill select with 65 points including SS in the month of march but I haven't received anything yet 
. Can anyone let me know what shall I do?

Thanks,


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys

Any update?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for an invite for 190 through skill select with 65 points including SS in the month of march but I haven't received anything yet
> . Can anyone let me know what shall I do?
> ...


Ohh, why wouldn't they pick up your eoi, unbelievable... What's your job code? And why didn't you apply directly through liveinmelb site?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Job code for me is 261313 and as I haven't Co.pleted one year could apply through 457 streamlined pathway as well at that time


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Any updates for those who have applied in July?

I have applied in July and 11weeks completed today but I haven't got any verification call yet.


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

dpansuriya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any updates for those who have applied in July?
> 
> I have applied in July and 11weeks completed today but I haven't got any verification call yet.


Same situation - Applied on 16th July. Nothing yet. Please update as soon as you receive any communication.


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

If you get any updates then please post it here as well. what is your points, experience and code?


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

dpansuriya said:


> If you get any updates then please post it here as well. what is your points, experience and code?


Software, 65 & 6.5 years.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Same here no update
Applied 24 july , offer letter not been verified yet
Onshore graduate
70+ 5
Engineering technologist 


Dont know whether its a worrying sign, its already 10 weeks


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

dpansuriya said:


> If you get any updates then please post it here as well. what is your points, experience and code?


Whats yours?


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Whats yours?


Developer, 65+5 and 3.9 yrs.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone

As per DHA website updated today 
Total invite in July -Aug : 734 from vic
But we only see handful reported here, why is that ??


Plz check invitation rounds tab >>state nominations 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect

Thanks and Regards


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> Same here no update
> Applied 24 july , offer letter not been verified yet
> Onshore graduate
> 70+ 5
> ...


Hey mate! What do you mean by offer letter not verified? The case officer has not contacted your company?

I am on the same boat. Do you know any on shore graduates under ET who were invited through 190 VIC? Or how do we find out the last invite that was given out under this stream?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

warkan said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Same here no update
> ...


Ya i mean offer letter not verified 
I dont know anyother person on the sane boat as me and applied asrecent graduate 


Are u in same occupation

How many points you have?


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

2613->31 Jul->1-Aug 6+ years exp. No employer contact yet. Onshore non 457 streamlined applicant.

I think the 12 weeks window start from the day you get an acknowledgement and not from the day one apply on live in Melbourne. Pls correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

AT03 said:


> 2613->31 Jul->1-Aug 6+ years exp. No employer contact yet. Onshore non 457 streamlined applicant.
> 
> I think the 12 weeks window start from the day you get an acknowledgement and not from the day one apply on live in Melbourne. Pls correct me if I’m wrong.


Correct, it starts when you receive acknowledgement


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> As per DHA website updated today
> Total invite in July -Aug : 734 from vic
> ...


Hi All

What about all 734 invites from melb more then nsw and not even 5% reported here

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys, any info about Electrical Engineer (233311) being invited by Victoria??


----------



## Aro Sebastine (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi guys,
I need your help and advise to confirm if my profile has any chance in the state of Victoria. I am a software tester 261314 and I have 70 points without state sponsorship. Is there any scope for me? P.S. i have already applied eoi for sa 489 and thats the only application i have filed. Thanks.


----------



## PrasannaGunta (Oct 2, 2018)

I applied for VIC software tester with 65+5 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation? Have anyone received an invitation for software tester VIC


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

PrasannaGunta said:


> I applied for VIC software tester with 65+5 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation? Have anyone received an invitation for software tester VIC


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

My 485 visa is expiring in 15 October 2018 and I have applied victoria nomination on 13th August with Offer letter as Software Engineer. I could still see even July ppl haven't got any sort of response from them yet. Whats the best solution for me? Could you guys please help me.

Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My 485 visa is expiring in 15 October 2018 and I have applied victoria nomination on 13th August with Offer letter as Software Engineer. I could still see even July ppl haven't got any sort of response from them yet. Whats the best solution for me? Could you guys please help me.
> 
> Thanks


Email victoria abt your situation and request them to help you. I heard they look after onshore graduates
Are u working or you just provided offerletter?

I am in the same boat 
Onshore graduate on 485
Applied on 24th july
Engineering technologist 
70+5 points
Visa ends feb 2019


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Email victoria abt your situation and request them to help you. I heard they look after onshore graduates
> Are u working or you just provided offerletter?
> 
> I am in the same boat
> ...


Yes Akber

I did provide an offer letter. I'm currently a casual software engineer and provided offer letter stating start date upon grant on visa. My agent has called them and requested, they keep telling its still in process. I'm so worried what needs to be done to grab their attention.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

deepak234 said:


> Yes Akber
> 
> I did provide an offer letter. I'm currently a casual software engineer and provided offer letter stating start date upon grant on visa. My agent has called them and requested, they keep telling its still in process. I'm so worried what needs to be done to grab their attention.


In case you haven't thought about it / your agent hasn't talked this through with you - I would make plans in case you don't get VIC nomination by 15 October 2018. 

It wouldn't be the end of the world, but perhaps putting your belongings in storage, heading back to your home country for 6-12 months till your visa grant (assuming you get VIC nomination) - kick-start that thinking and planning process in case you haven't already. 

If being onshore is your main priority - have you considered another student visa to tide you over, that would allow you to work casually too? 

Btw, great job on getting a conditional job offer - hope everything works out without you having to move. 

As others have suggested, the paperwork trail can be easily lost when only done via calls - try sending VIC an email with [URGENT] in the subject line explaining your situation.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> Ya i mean offer letter not verified
> I dont know anyother person on the sane boat as me and applied asrecent graduate
> 
> 
> ...


AGE:30
English:20
Bachelors:15
Local Masters: 5

Awaiting state sponsorship +5. 

Got accredited as Engineering Technologist for my bachelors(Electronics and Computer). I am not sure if I can assess my masters(Mechatronics and Robotics) and upgrade my SOL to a professional electrical/electronics engineer. I guess electrical would definitely help?

Been working in a company on my TR visa for the past 3-4 months.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case you haven't thought about it / your agent hasn't talked this through with you - I would make plans in case you don't get VIC nomination by 15 October 2018.
> 
> It wouldn't be the end of the world, but perhaps putting your belongings in storage, heading back to your home country for 6-12 months till your visa grant (assuming you get VIC nomination) - kick-start that thinking and planning process in case you haven't already.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much bud. I really appreciate it.

Yeah, my agent has sent an email to them as well. Pretty much no response from their end.

They would not have much application after september 10 since because of the changes they have made. I thought the process would be faster for those who have applied before September 10th.

I really dont have any idea what they are up to.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

warkan said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Ya i mean offer letter not verified
> ...


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Emailed the department to check my application status. My 12 weeks timeframe is getting completed today


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Thank you so much bud. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Yeah, my agent has sent an email to them as well. Pretty much no response from their end.
> 
> ...


I would have mailed VIC myself instead of relying solely on agent specially if there is a "no further stay clause", if that's the case. You can easily revoke BVE to extend stay, ask your lawyer/consultant he will let you find a easy way out.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Emailed the department to check my application status. My 12 weeks timeframe is getting completed today


Well you applied on 16th so count 84 days / 12 weeks from it I guess. If you have applied with offer let your company drop a mail to them, providing your ref no in acknowledgement.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > 2613->31 Jul->1-Aug 6+ years exp. No employer contact yet. Onshore non 457 streamlined applicant.
> ...


84 days / 12 weeks from date you applied for visa nomination. As per EF, pomsinoz, migrationdesk. Have seen everyone got it from date they applied afaik.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Yes Akber
> 
> I did provide an offer letter. I'm currently a casual software engineer and provided offer letter stating start date upon grant on visa. My agent has called them and requested, they keep telling its still in process. I'm so worried what needs to be done to grab their attention.


When did you agent contact them, if your agent told them like the invitation is your survival factor, the last hope of your career in AU in combination with your critical visa condition, VIC would do something for you. After all, authorities are humans.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

himsrj said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > AT03 said:
> ...


Are u onshore graduate?


----------



## PrasannaGunta (Oct 2, 2018)

Any software testers who got 190 VIC invitation.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> Are u onshore graduate?


Not an onshore graduate. Most of people waiting from July should get in Oct today-tomm-day after, whenever they roll out invites in Oct.
Stop worrying for employment verification, not mandatory for 100% cases it's done.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> warkan said:
> 
> 
> > When did u apply?
> ...


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

warkan said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > warkan said:
> ...


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi All,
For your information, my application for nomination of 190 visa by Victoria has been rejected on 1-Oct-2018. I applied it on 1-Jun-2018 and result has come out after 4 months. 
My breakdown points are available in my signature. Now, looking forward to receive 189 soon, finger cross.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi All,
> For your information, my application for nomination of 190 visa by Victoria has been rejected on 1-Oct-2018. I applied it on 1-Jun-2018 and result has come out after 4 months.
> My breakdown points are available in my signature. Now, looking forward to receive 189 soon, finger cross.


Sorry to hear tht
Bro are u on shore graduate or offshore


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

13akber said:


> Sorry to hear tht
> Bro are u on shore graduate or offshore


Hi, 
I am offshore applicant with almost 8 years’ experience. I am not so sure about the selection criteria why my application was rejected.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi,
> I am offshore applicant with almost 8 years’ experience. I am not so sure about the selection criteria why my application was rejected.


Tough luck but you still have many options not to worry as ME is very good profile. Means Vic is as active as they can be now.
If you might also just let us know when did you receive your acknowledgement for 12 weeks and did you contact Vic after 12 weeks were over.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Tough luck but you still have many options not to worry as ME is very good profile. Means Vic is as active as they can be now.
> If you might also just let us know when did you receive your acknowledgement for 12 weeks and did you contact Vic after 12 weeks were over.


Hi, 
In fact, I applied my nomination application on 15-May-2018 and there are some clarifications between me and Vic. Received application acknowledgement on 1-Jun-2018 and stated that it might take more than 12 weeks due to many applications. I received the result on 1-Oct-2018 which means it took about 17 working weeks.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> Sorry to hear tht
> Bro are u on shore graduate or offshore


One of my friends who applied on 20th July got employer verification today , whosoever called asked for job description from company for which offer was given.
He got offer through walker Anderson recently in one of reputed IT Giants.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi,
> In fact, I applied my nomination application on 15-May-2018 and there are some clarifications between me and Vic. Received application acknowledgement on 1-Jun-2018 and stated that it might take more than 12 weeks due to many applications. I received the result on 1-Oct-2018 which means it took about 17 working weeks.


Thanks for details, you can easily catch up in 189 with 70 pointers called till 18 Jan for your anzsco in last round. Usually in oct-dec floods of nsw invites also start coming in.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Thanks for details, you can easily catch up in 189 with 70 pointers called till 18 Jan for your anzsco in last round. Usually in oct-dec floods of nsw invites also start coming in.


Thanks for the information bro. I am hoping for 189 invitation by Jan-2019 invitation round. For NSW invitation for Mechanical engineers, I do not hope since it is very rare they give 190 invitation to Mechanical engineers.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SLO said:


> Thanks for the information bro. I am hoping for 189 invitation by Jan-2019 invitation round. For NSW invitation for Mechanical engineers, I do not hope since it is very rare they give 190 invitation to Mechanical engineers.


You can always check official details for 189 rounds on below link it gets updated every month for last round results and anzsco wise break ups

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect

And can go through iscah, myimmitracker to further analyze and get much clear info about 189. Good luck.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

himsrj said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear tht
> ...


Thanks for info

I applied on 24th july and checked with my employer today who provided offerletter, he hasnt received any call yet so fingers crossed


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...


But some say they dont always verify so never know


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> warkan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes so by 4th December you will have an answer
> ...


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

13akber said:


> Thanks for info
> 
> I applied on 24th july and checked with my employer today who provided offerletter, he hasnt received any call yet so fingers crossed


Hi, 
May I know detail about your 190 nomination application? Are you onshore? You got a job offer and mentioned it inside your 190 nomination application?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

SLO said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for info
> ...


70+5 onshore
Vic graduate
Provided offerletter 
Been in Melbourne for 6 years


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> SLO said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi,

Any candidates under 135112 ICT Project Manager in this thread? Anyone who received invites from VIC in the past few months?

Thanks.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

13akber said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > 70+5 onshore
> ...


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone below are my details.
When can I expect vic invite. Are there any chances for offshore applicants

Total Marks: 80
Code: 261313 
DOE: 27/09/18 
English:20 
Age:25 
Exp:10 
Education:15 
Partner skills:5
Ss: 5


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone below are my details.
> When can I expect vic invite. Are there any chances for offshore applicants
> 
> Total Marks: 80
> ...


With these points you will get 189 quicker in next round hopefully 
190 is unpredictable as points not entirely matters


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Did anyone get invited this week 15th July applicants onwards


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone below are my details.
> When can I expect vic invite. Are there any chances for offshore applicants
> 
> Total Marks: 80
> ...


You surely gonna get NSW invitation and 189 Invitation before VIC. Speaking of 190, with this high point , VIC is actually not a good choice unless you really want to live in Melbourne instead of Sydney.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Did anyone get invited this week 15th July applicants onwards


Nothing 
Not verified either
Applied on 24th july onshore


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

dpansuriya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any updates for those who have applied in July?
> 
> I have applied in July and 11weeks completed today but I haven't got any verification call yet.



Hey did you get any communication recently? You had applied on 17th July..right...?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Nothing
> Not verified either
> Applied on 24th july onshore


17 July 65(190) pointer including job offer offshore registered nurse has got invite yesterday an invite. He is one of my friend.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing
> ...


Do you if they verified his offerletter?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Do you if they verified his offerletter?


I believe they may have, but I am not sure.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Do you if they verified his offerletter?


It is not only an offer letter but also a confirmation of employement letter filled by employer itself. And adding to that two contact number of employer as well.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Do you if they verified his offerletter?
> ...


Yes same here, i have confirmation of employment too but as i said nothing been verified


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I dont think it is basically for that job offer they are selecting you it is for the skill which you have that suits Victorian job market. Job offer is a criteria for application directly n Victoria website. So even if you have job offer they will look for your skills. And also they have not mentioned anything about the job offer on his mail of invite. He confirmed it to me. 
Job offer is a simple criteria for direct application that is it.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I dont think it is basically for that job offer they are selecting you it is for the skill which you have that suits Victorian job market. Job offer is a criteria for application directly n Victoria website. So even if you have job offer they will look for your skills. And also they have not mentioned anything about the job offer on his mail of invite. He confirmed it to me.
> Job offer is a simple criteria for direct application that is it.


What abt verification, did you check if thet verified him

I have applied through vic onshore graduate pathway aa engineering technologist is in graduate list


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

venkat said:


> I also applied, that sounds good. They haven't asked anything yet, I am waiting for my approval. All the best for further process.:lalala:


Hi Amrutha,

Have you followed any resume format to submit for VIC SS? 

I was rejected from VIC SS for 262111 with 65 points (60+5) in April 2018. Not sure was it because of my poor points or due to some issues with my resume.

Appreciate, if you could share some thoughts on preparing resume as I understand that it is the most important factor to get SS.

Thank you.

Regards,
Salah


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> venkat said:
> 
> 
> > I also applied, that sounds good. They haven't asked anything yet, I am waiting for my approval. All the best for further process.
> ...


Hi salah

They have resume template on their website

When they rejected last time, where you on shore or offshore?


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi All

I have 70 +5 (SS) for Computer Network and Systems Engineer job code. I have just filled EOI for 190 visa. Is there anything that I need to update apart from EOI?
Also, what invitation dates can be expected?

Much appreciate anyone taking time to help


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Hi Amrutha,
> 
> Have you followed any resume format to submit for VIC SS?
> 
> ...


Were you Onshore or offshore? If offshore, how long did it take to receive the pre-invite for your EOI?
CV format is available in https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0011/1245188/Chronological-CV.doc


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Have July applicants got any communication?


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

dpansuriya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have July applicants got any communication?


Not yet...what about you? whats your end digit of application id..May be I can relate with mine.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> dpansuriya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Not yet 

Applied on 24th july recived acknowledgment on 25th

How abt u
When u applied?
My offerletter still not verified


----------



## anita11 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi friends,
I am new to this forum. I want to know what are the chances of offshore applicants with 70 + 5 points ( Anzsco 261313). Should I apply for Victoria or for NSW? 
Any suggestions would be great help.
Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

anita11 said:


> Hi friends,
> I am new to this forum. I want to know what are the chances of offshore applicants with 70 + 5 points ( Anzsco 261313). Should I apply for Victoria or for NSW?
> Any suggestions would be great help.
> Thanks


Apply both


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have 70 +5 (SS) for Computer Network and Systems Engineer job code. I have just filled EOI for 190 visa. Is there anything that I need to update apart from EOI?
> Also, what invitation dates can be expected?
> ...


Any help here please?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Sadhnaarora said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Hi sadhana

You can just wait after filing your eoi, state will give you an intimation/Pre-Invite for nomination as per new rules of Vic state. Then you can file in Vic nomination nad wait for ITA. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## anita11 (Oct 1, 2018)

Ok Thanks. What are the predicted chances 🤔



13akber said:


> anita11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends,
> ...


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

13akber said:


> Not yet
> 
> Applied on 24th july recived acknowledgment on 25th
> 
> ...


I thought most July applications on 1st and 2nd week have already got the invites by end of September. I submitted EOI on 11th July, and got invite on 26th September. Several other reported in this thread that they go it earlier.


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

bobbyfz said:


> I thought most July applications on 1st and 2nd week have already got the invites by end of September. I submitted EOI on 11th July, and got invite on 26th September. Several other reported in this thread that they go it earlier.


No, I have applied on 17th July and still haven't got any reply


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

anita11 said:


> Hi friends,
> I am new to this forum. I want to know what are the chances of offshore applicants with 70 + 5 points ( Anzsco 261313). Should I apply for Victoria or for NSW?
> Any suggestions would be great help.
> Thanks


Hi, no harm in applying to both. Not sure about NSW criteria (I applied in April, didn't even get pre-invite), but VIC looks at other things not just points. Definitely apply for both.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Feeling STOKED!!!

Got INVITED just 10 mins earlier.

Anzsco:261111, DOE: 6.07.18, Vic Nomination filed : 17.07.18, Points:70+5

Thanks @sunv and whole of expatforum.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

dpansuriya said:


> No, I have applied on 17th July and still haven't got any reply


If you don't get it by tomorrow (today you will complete 12 weeks from 17th July), you should follow up with Victoria. They reply within a day usually. As long as your paperwork is good there shouldn't be too much delay.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Feeling STOKED!!!
> 
> Got INVITED just 10 mins earlier.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

bobbyfz said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks a ton!!
Phew now will get hold of some good consultant for further process. It's been long wait of 3 months man.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Feeling STOKED!!!
> 
> Got INVITED just 10 mins earlier.
> 
> ...




Congrats. Onshore or offshore applicant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Congrats. Onshore or offshore applicant?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Onshore not in VIC, working in Adelaide.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Thanks a ton!!
> Phew now will get hold of some good consultant for further process. It's been long wait of 3 months man.


You will love it when you move from Adelaide to Melbourne. Except for the weather and real estate price, Melbourne is the best place to live in Australia without a doubt 

All the best to you on your visa. See you on the visa lodge forums...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

bobbyfz said:


> You will love it when you move from Adelaide to Melbourne. Except for the weather and real estate price, Melbourne is the best place to live in Australia without a doubt 🙂
> 
> All the best to you on your visa. See you on the visa lodge forums...


Yess I have already been to melb many a times , have family in Newport avenue. Will not be put up there.
Was there for supershow down last weekend.
Many things to be done, resignation to be send. Find consultant, file visa, join new employer.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Feeling STOKED!!!
> 
> Got INVITED just 10 mins earlier.
> 
> ...


Congrats Johny, it looks like VIC is pushing their invitations punctually.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Congrats Johny, it looks like VIC is pushing their invitations punctually.


Thanks @ ultimate.
Yes that's the case when it not should be, I thought initially that they should pick applications randomly. But they priorities as you once stated. It's 83rd day from nomination to invitation.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling STOKED!!!
> ...


Congrata bro

When did they verify your employement or offerletter whatever you provided

I applied on 24th july still bo verification
I am onshore Melbourne graduate


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling STOKED!!!
> ...


Well within a week itself was informed by hr that Vic has contacted them. My employer only provided me with confirmation of employment statement and guided me for process to follow. I attached my offer letter late while submitting commitment statement to Vic.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

himsrj said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > himsrj said:
> ...


I am worried now in my case i also provided employment statement along with job offer letter but nothing verified.
Applied july 24,
Losing hope as most approval are after employers verification


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> I am worried now in my case i also provided employment statement along with job offer letter but nothing verified.
> Applied july 24,
> Losing hope as most approval are after employers verification


You of all, should not worry. Just now found a new way to track it if only they are giving invite as per applications. My last 4 digits are 3504 of ref no, what are yours. You will get max by Oct last week or first week in Nov, not to worry.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

himsrj said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > I am worried now in my case i also provided employment statement along with job offer letter but nothing verified.
> ...


Mine are 3650 its way far


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Offshore applicant, applied for SS on 13/06/2018. 70+5 261111 . Still no communication from VIC


----------



## Mrk2016 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Experts

Kindly let me know whether am I eligible to apply for Victoria with 70 + 5 points? 
What are my chances of getting invited?

Please find my points break down

Age - 30
Educ - 15
English - 20
Experience - 0 (2 yrs (6yrs was deducted by ACS))
Partner- 5
Skill - Software Engineer

Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

adg.andy said:


> Offshore applicant, applied for SS on 13/06/2018. 70+5 261111 . Still no communication from VIC


I think in June Vic stopped taking 190 that's why I filed mine in July.
Check 190 for nsw as well and is there any means by which you can increase your score for 189.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Thanks @ ultimate.
> Yes that's the case when it not should be, I thought initially that they should pick applications randomly. But they priorities as you once stated. It's 83rd day from nomination to invitation.


Lodge the visa brother! Lodge it asap for your future proof in Mel CBD :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Lodge the visa brother! Lodge it asap for your future proof in Mel CBD


Yup on it man. 
Thanks again!! @TC was discussing about invites for bad news not visa grants. Will it have affect on grants is also there to see.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Mine are 3650 its way far


I know how you are feeling bro :mad2: mine was 319x & invitation was on 20 Sep. VIC also is my all-in. Just 100+ applications to go after @himsrj, really hope you gonna get the invitation before any change.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Mrk2016 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Kindly let me know whether am I eligible to apply for Victoria with 70 + 5 points?
> What are my chances of getting invited?
> ...


Vic prefers much work ex for applications for starters. Rest after 10th September they have changed there profile for applications.
NSW with software engg is a good bet with high English score as you have.


----------



## prksh.mani (Dec 18, 2017)

Got Invited today. Thanks for all the support guys. Happy to help. My timeline -

1) Applied SS on 16th July with Job offer and onshore
2) Asked for commitment email on 8th Aug. Emailed them the same on 10th Aug.
3) Employer verification happened on 4th Oct (Both via call and email)
4) Invited on 9th Oct.

Thanks.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Great News*



prksh.mani said:


> Got Invited today. Thanks for all the support guys. Happy to help. My timeline -
> 
> 1) Applied SS on 16th July with Job offer and onshore
> 2) Asked for commitment email on 8th Aug. Emailed them the same on 10th Aug.
> ...


Congratulations Prksh.mani


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Got Invited today. Thanks for all the support guys. Happy to help. My timeline -
> 
> 1) Applied SS on 16th July with Job offer and onshore
> 2) Asked for commitment email on 8th Aug. Emailed them the same on 10th Aug.
> ...


Hi

Many congrats. What is your code and points. Are you in Bangalore.
There is one software engg also reported on myimmitracker got invited from Vic.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I've applied on the 28th of Sep on 190 VIC with 75+5 points for occupation 261111 (that includes 5 partner points for the same occupation - 261111).

I failed to understand the trend of Business Analyst for 190 VIC for 80 points. Can anyone give me insights on when shall I expect (roughly) the invite? Does it happen for similar occupation to get invited fast for 75+5 points in VIC?

Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> prksh.mani said:
> 
> 
> > Got Invited today. Thanks for all the support guys. Happy to help. My timeline -
> ...


Congrats bro
Are u based in Victoria or other state?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> Congrats bro
> Are u based in Victoria or other state?


Hi 
Bangalore, India.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Got Invited today. Thanks for all the support guys. Happy to help. My timeline -
> 
> 1) Applied SS on 16th July with Job offer and onshore
> 2) Asked for commitment email on 8th Aug. Emailed them the same on 10th Aug.
> ...


Congratulations on invite. 
File your visa asap.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

prksh.mani said:


> Got Invited today. Thanks for all the support guys. Happy to help. My timeline -
> 
> 1) Applied SS on 16th July with Job offer and onshore
> 2) Asked for commitment email on 8th Aug. Emailed them the same on 10th Aug.
> ...


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Feeling STOKED!!!
> 
> Got INVITED just 10 mins earlier.
> 
> ...


Superb !!! Congrats


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Guys, even I got the invite yesterday!!! Woo hoooo!!

Thankyou all mates for passing the information and helping out with queries!!!

Timeline-
2613->31 Jul->1-Aug 6+ years exp. employer contact 4 Oct and invite 9-Oct.
Onshore non 457 streamlined applicant.

Regards
ABT


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Guys, even I got the invite yesterday!!! Woo hoooo!!
> 
> Thankyou all mates for passing the information and helping out with queries!!!
> 
> ...


Are u then onshore graduate?
I am onshore graduate applied 24july still no verification nothing


----------



## Sona Singh (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello members, I am new to this forum.Please help me to clear my confusion regarding Victoria State Sponsorship. I submitted EOI on Skill select for Victoria on 30 July 2018(Agricultural Scientist,70 points without nomination, International Ph.D graduate).But, I applied directly on Victoria website only on 9 October 2018(as I came to know about the process only recently). My worry is that whether I have to wait 12 weeks from 9 Oct or the date of EOI submission i.e 30 July will be considered? 
Please reply. Thanks in advance


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Sona Singh said:


> Hello members, I am new to this forum.Please help me to clear my confusion regarding Victoria State Sponsorship. I submitted EOI on Skill select for Victoria on 30 July 2018(Agricultural Scientist,70 points without nomination, International Ph.D graduate).But, I applied directly on Victoria website only on 9 October 2018(as I came to know about the process only recently). My worry is that whether I have to wait 12 weeks from 9 Oct or the date of EOI submission i.e 30 July will be considered?
> Please reply. Thanks in advance


From 9th October.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Sona Singh said:


> Hello members, I am new to this forum.Please help me to clear my confusion regarding Victoria State Sponsorship. I submitted EOI on Skill select for Victoria on 30 July 2018(Agricultural Scientist,70 points without nomination, International Ph.D graduate).But, I applied directly on Victoria website only on 9 October 2018(as I came to know about the process only recently). My worry is that whether I have to wait 12 weeks from 9 Oct or the date of EOI submission i.e 30 July will be considered?
> Please reply. Thanks in advance


The time was counted from the moment that you got your acknowledgment email with the application reference number.


----------



## Sona Singh (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks agronomist.


----------



## Sona Singh (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for replying. It means I wasted two precious months.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Sona Singh said:


> Thanks for replying. It means I wasted two precious months.


Don't worry, at least PhD pathway is at the top of the priority list. If you got your acknowledgment email already, it is 99% that you gonna get the invitation within 12 processing weeks, just a matter of time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Sona Singh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for replying. It means I wasted two precious months.
> ...


Hope they give some preference to onshore vic graduates too
I am waiting since 24th july, 70+5 points engineering technologist with offerletter nothing been requested and verified yet.


----------



## Sona Singh (Oct 10, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Don't worry, at least PhD pathway is at the top of the priority list. If you got your acknowledgment email already, it is 99% that you gonna get the invitation within 12 processing weeks, just a matter of time. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for lifting my spirits


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

13akber said:


> Hope they give some preference to onshore vic graduates too
> I am waiting since 24th july, 70+5 points engineering technologist with offerletter nothing been requested and verified yet.


Wait for your infor, I am one month after you 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

davidng said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hope they give some preference to onshore vic graduates too
> ...


Whts your occupation and points?
Are u vic onshore graduate?


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

13akber said:


> Are u then onshore graduate?
> I am onshore graduate applied 24july still no verification nothing


Akber, I’m on 457 visa and not onshore graduate. Couldn’t apply for 457 pathway as I competed only 8 months in Victoria and not 1 year.

You should be getting some good news latest by next weekend. Even one of my friend got the invite just on the last day of 12th week and there was no employment verification done. It is just a matter of time...Good luck !!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Guys, even I got the invite yesterday!!! Woo hoooo!!
> 
> Thankyou all mates for passing the information and helping out with queries!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on invite!!!
Focus and file visa asap.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

AT03 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Are u then onshore graduate?
> ...



Hopefully bro, was your friend was onshore vic graduate to? Please let me know his points and occupation thanks


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hopefully bro, was your friend was onshore vic graduate to? Please let me know his points and occupation thanks


Onshore 457, applied via non 457 streamlined path
261311
Point 60+5


----------



## Adrian1983 (May 25, 2018)

Hi...i am new and this is my first post here..actually I have applied directly through Victoria website as offshore with 65+5 =70 points..i applied for invitation on 28th July..i was asked for commitment letter on 25th September..still waiting for final decision..
What are the chances for offshore without job offer..?


----------



## Adrian1983 (May 25, 2018)

Adrian1983 said:


> Hi...i am new and this is my first post here..actually I have applied directly through Victoria website as offshore with 60+5 =65 points.i applied for invitation on 28th July..i was asked for commitment letter on 25th September and submitted on 28th September.still waiting for final decision.
> What are the chances for offshore without job offer


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hopefully bro, was your friend was onshore vic graduate to? Please let me know his points and occupation thanks


Dude, chillax! you are completely safe and should get a nomination any time soon! 

You should hear my story, I'm currently in Mel and working in my nominated occupation for 10 months now, I was having only 55+5 at the time of April 18, and I was waiting for my ACS assessment result and hoping to apply by July. And suddenly federal gov increased minimum points to 65 and I had to go for my partner assessment, to get an additional 5 points...
when we were waiting for that assessment result, out of blues in September, VIC stopped accepting direct applications even for onshore working people  So I have had lost all my chances!! 

Now I have to start from the beginning, have to wait for pre-invite for my EOI which would take indefinite time :fingerscrossed: See how safe you are! You have done everything you can do, so wait! fate will take you there!


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Feeling STOKED!!!
> 
> Got INVITED just 10 mins earlier.
> 
> ...



Hi.. Just wanted to check with you if you filled only EOI and waited for invite.. OR there is anything else as well to be filled ?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully bro, was your friend was onshore vic graduate to? Please let me know his points and occupation thanks
> ...


In my case, i have provided offer letter but currently working on other job. As my employer who provided offer wants some one who PR .
Once pr approves he will hire thats the conditio n of my offer. Hope i am safe, as website says for my occupation engineering technologist if your are onshore graduate who require just an offerletter with minimum 20hrs per week not casual


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

Adrian1983 said:


> Adrian1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...i am new and this is my first post here..actually I have applied directly through Victoria website as offshore with 60+5 =65 points.i applied for invitation on 28th July..i was asked for commitment letter on 25th September and submitted on 28th September.still waiting for final decision.
> ...


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

giang26290 said:


> Adrian1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of people got invite after commitment letter. so your chance is high. it is just a matter of time. Be patient!
> ...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Who need to require a comment letter? Is it case by case?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Those who apply from different state or have studied in different state in oz. Can also be asked from offshore people in 99% cases after commitment statement invite is given.
It's case by case in actuality.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Hi.. Just wanted to check with you if you filled only EOI and waited for invite.. OR there is anything else as well to be filled ?


After 10th sep rules have changed now you can only wait after filing separate eoi for Vic. You will get intimation/pre-Invite after which Vic nomination to be filed, then they take 12 weeks to decide upon nomination.
For your code 70 pointers till May first week are invited. So you can wait a while for 189. File separate eoi for nsw, if you have superior English score chances for nsw look good.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Adrian1983 said:


> Hi...i am new and this is my first post here..actually I have applied directly through Victoria website as offshore with 60+5 =65 points.i applied for invitation on 28th July..i was asked for commitment letter on 25th September and submitted on 28th September.still waiting for final decision.
> What are the chances for offshore without job offer


Chances are really good. You just need to hold your breath and wait. I submitted my statement on 24th sep got invite on 9th Oct.
Just take acknowledgement from them for updation of statement in their records.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

13akber said:


> Whts your occupation and points?
> Are u vic onshore graduate?


Onshore & not VIC graduate

2613, 70+5, Vic DOE 30-Aug, long wait 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi salah
> 
> They have resume template on their website
> 
> When they rejected last time, where you on shore or offshore?



Forgot to mention that I've followed their resume template, but still no luck. I was rejected on 24th April 2018. Could be due to lack of points (65) or something else.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Were you Onshore or offshore? If offshore, how long did it take to receive the pre-invite for your EOI?
> CV format is available in https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0011/1245188/Chronological-CV.doc


Hi Cheesy,

I have applied for my EOI on the 11th of Aug 2018 to VIC with 80 points including SS.

I haven't received my ITA yet.

Could you please help me in understanding how long it would to receive ITA in general?

Any info on the delay this year?

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Feeling STOKED!!!
> 
> Got INVITED just 10 mins earlier.
> 
> ...


Hi Himsrj,

After applying for EOI, from which email id did you receive your ITA?

I have been checking my emails eversince I applied for EOI to VIC on the 11th of Aug. But am not sure what to look for. 

If you can let me know where the email comes from and the subject that I need to expect, then it will be helpful.

I applied for job code 262111 and so can't apply for State Sponsorship until I get my ITA for EOI.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> After applying for EOI, from which email id did you receive your ITA?
> 
> 
> If you can let me know where the email comes from and the subject that I need to expect, then it will be helpful.


.

Sub: skilled nominated (applicant name) (ref no of acknowledgement)

[email protected]


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Himsrj,
> 
> After applying for EOI, from which email id did you receive your ITA?
> 
> ...


Even if you deleted or your spam setting deleted it, you can just log on to your skillselect account and you would see the message in there.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

bobbyfz said:


> Even if you deleted or your spam setting deleted it, you can just log on to your skillselect account and you would see the message in there.


Thanks.

It helps me relax a bit.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

manu14143 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It helps me relax a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Have u check your EOI mate, my application is on 30th August and no infor since then.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

davidng said:


> manu14143 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


Mine is 24th July onshore , still no verification 
No news


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Adrian1983 said:


> Hi...i am new and this is my first post here..actually I have applied directly through Victoria website as offshore with 65+5 =70 points..i applied for invitation on 28th July..i was asked for commitment letter on 25th September..still waiting for final decision..
> What are the chances for offshore without job offer..?


Hi Adrian,
How long did it take you to receive the ITA for your EOI?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

davidng said:


> Have u check your EOI mate, my application is on 30th August and no infor since then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes. I have. No info yet.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Yes. I have. No info yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi Manu

Are you waiting for pre invite or waiting for ITA. 
As you file EOI than wait for pre invite, indefinitely.
Once pre invite you can apply for Vic nomination, which takes 12 weeks to get you ITA.
Which stage are you on??
As I also applied with 80+5, but now removed my 190 eoi as I got 189 invite.


Thanks and Regards


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

13akber said:


> Mine is 24th July onshore , still no verification
> No news


If your papers are alright, you should expect is sometime next week.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Onshore 457, applied via non 457 streamlined path
> 261311
> Point 60+5


@at03
How much time it took to get Indian PCC. You went in person to ipvsc office or opted for courier.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

himsrj said:


> @at03
> How much time it took to get Indian PCC. You went in person to ipvsc office or opted for courier.


Here are 2 scenarios that I experienced when getting PCC in May 2018. 

My wife applied for it and the verification by police personnel physically was done the next day at the given address and 2 days from there, we got a message stating that you can come and collect the PCC. 

When I was expecting a similar thing, I went to the passport Kendra and went ahead going through their typical counter system and then to the last counter. The person took around 5 minutes (I did not know at that time that he was verifying) to verify my details online, guess they have links of all police stations and was asked to collect the receipt from the exit counter. 

Until then, I did not know and was expecting the receipt (which gives details of the application number and date of filing and date of collection) and at the exit counter they gave me 2 copies of PCC.

So the minimum time is the day we file and the maximum time is 5 working days in a metro city.

I'm not sure why it was 2 different methods, one possibility is, my home address belongs to old area of the city, my wife's is comparatively a newer one, in the same city though. Second possibility is, my wife is a government employee.

Hope this helps

Best Regards, 
Maharajan


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Manu
> 
> Are you waiting for pre invite or waiting for ITA.
> As you file EOI than wait for pre invite, indefinitely.
> ...


Hi,

I am actually waiting for my pre-invite then.

Have applied EOI exactly 63 days ago.

Don't know how long before I can shout out in happiness.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am actually waiting for my pre-invite then.
> 
> ...


Hi Manu,

Check for someone who got invited from your anzsco code here or on myimmitracker. That way you will get some idea. Victoria pattern for invite is not easy as compared to nsw. My understanding on state invites is limited. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

himsrj said:


> AT03 said:
> 
> 
> > Onshore 457, applied via non 457 streamlined path
> ...


Hi 

There is no option for courier for Indian PCC, you must take appointment from psk and visit them. I got mine in single day as guided by seniors.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Immigrantno1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Manu
> ...


Yes Manu, you just need to wait. 
There is no acknowledgement for EOi lodging. 
And can't predict the timeline.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for reaching out but both of you need to have a look at below link. My query is on something entirely different.

http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/aust...laneous/police_clearance_certificate_PCC.html



mahaindia said:


> Here are 2 scenarios that I experienced when getting PCC in May 2018.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ...





Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> 
> There is no option for courier for Indian PCC, you must take appointment from psk and visit them. I got mine in single day as guided by seniors.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


----------



## striker84 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EOI on 9/Oct/18 with total 75 points under 190 in NSW and Victoria under ICT 261112
Age - 25
Edu - 15
Exp - 15
Eng. - 10 
Spouse - 05
SS - 5

Any chance to get invite soon looking at current trend?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

striker84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI on 9/Oct/18 with total 75 points under 190 in NSW and Victoria under ICT 261112
> Age - 25
> Edu - 15
> ...


NSW prefers superior English and if you get superior English then 189 you will grab much early. For 261112 cut off stand at 75 invited around mid July.
VIC prefers quantum logic so it's all fizzy , much uncertainty.
Get down and score more in pte and you are through.


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi..I applied EOI on 25th July and applied for 190 state sponsorship Victoria nomination through Victoria website on 25th July. I received acknowledgement email on 30th July.
On 20th September, I received an email saying my application is rejected but the next day again I received an e-mail saying it's system mistake and disregard the previous e-mail and added that my application is on process. I was asked for commitment letter and I did submitted it on 30th September. Still waiting for the final decision.

I am really confused of the process and waiting for the final email/decision. any ideas guys ???i have 65 points total (60+5), no job offer, off shore...


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi Adrian,
> How long did it take you to receive the ITA for your EOI?


Hi..I applied EOI on 25th July and applied for 190 state sponsorship Victoria nomination through Victoria website on 25th July. I received acknowledgement email on 30th July.
On 20th September, I received an email saying my application is rejected but the next day again I received an e-mail saying it's system mistake and disregard the previous e-mail and added that my application is on process. I was asked for commitment letter and I did submitted it on 30th September. Still waiting for the final decision.

I am really confused of the process and waiting for the final email/decision. any ideas guys ???i have 65 points total (60+5), no job offer, off shore...


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Hi..I applied EOI on 25th July and applied for 190 state sponsorship Victoria nomination through Victoria website on 25th July. I received acknowledgement email on 30th July.
> On 20th September, I received an email saying my application is rejected but the next day again I received an e-mail saying it's system mistake and disregard the previous e-mail and added that my application is on process. I was asked for commitment letter and I did submitted it on 30th September. Still waiting for the final decision.
> 
> I am really confused of the process and waiting for the final email/decision. any ideas guys ???i have 65 points total (60+5), no job offer, off shore...


I applied on 24th , recieved acknowledgment on 25 july but since than heard nothing 
I am on shore 70+5 SS , with offerletter


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Yes Manu, you just need to wait.
> There is no acknowledgement for EOi lodging.
> And can't predict the timeline.


Sure thing. Thanks. It feels like ages are passing by..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> Check for someone who got invited from your anzsco code here or on myimmitracker. That way you will get some idea. Victoria pattern for invite is not easy as compared to nsw. My understanding on state invites is limited.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Sure. Thanks.

I did not find any one who received an invitation for my job code 262111 this year.

Will keep looking.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Hi..I applied EOI on 25th July and applied for 190 state sponsorship Victoria nomination through Victoria website on 25th July. I received acknowledgement email on 30th July.
> On 20th September, I received an email saying my application is rejected but the next day again I received an e-mail saying it's system mistake and disregard the previous e-mail and added that my application is on process. I was asked for commitment letter and I did submitted it on 30th September. Still waiting for the final decision.
> 
> I am really confused of the process and waiting for the final email/decision. any ideas guys ???i have 65 points total (60+5), no job offer, off shore...


It would take upto 12 weeks, post this you can mail them to check on the status.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi can anyone have any idea whts happening with mine i ve applied 24th july onshore victoria with job offer, i havnt heard nothing. My offerletter not been verified either. I have 70+5 SS Points engineering technologist


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

Yaay guys, I have got nomination today and also got invitation.
ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
Age - 30
PTE - 10
Education - 15
Aus Edu - 5
Work Exp - 5

Nomination Applied - 17/07/2018
Got Acknowledgement - 18/07/2018
Employment Verification - 08/10/2018
Invitation - 15/10/2018


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

dpansuriya said:


> Yaay guys, I have got nomination today and also got invitation.
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> Age - 30
> PTE - 10
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Congratulations


thanks Cheesy_pizza


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Congratulations


Congrats man. Way to go  Happy for you ppl

They made me an employer contact on 10th October(via phone and email). Applied on 12th August for Software Engineer.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

dpansuriya said:


> Yaay guys, I have got nomination today and also got invitation.
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> Age - 30
> PTE - 10
> ...


Great news.. Congratulations..

Everytime I see someone receives the invite, I fell happy as if it was my invite...

I wish you all the best.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Gonna lodge EOI this week, hopefully... As a onshore + working applicant... Not sure how long it would take to receive the ITA...😕 If not changes made on minimum PR points, I would have applied in july and I could be happy as you guys as now.. 😔


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

dpansuriya said:


> Yaay guys, I have got nomination today and also got invitation.
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> Age - 30
> PTE - 10
> ...


Congrats mate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpansuriya (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks you so much Guys. you all will get invitation soon.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need Guidance:

I am very new to this Victoria forum. Today only, I have applied for Victoria 190 visa with total 60+5 points.

Occupation code: 263111
PTE: 10 points

Can any one please let me know how often and on what basis Victoria invites? and do I have any change with Victoria?

Rgds

Jatin Pandey


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

dpansuriya said:


> Yaay guys, I have got nomination today and also got invitation.
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> Age - 30
> PTE - 10
> ...


congratz 70 pointer are started hope so


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys i am starting to worry . I havnt heard from vic , no been verified
Applied on 24th july onshore with job offer
Anyine experienced same situation. I am expecting outcome next week


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need Guidance:
> 
> ...


I am assuming that you had applied in liveinvictoria website and waiting for a pre-invite. This will take generally a week to 2 weeks. Post this, you will get an invitation to apply and then maximum 12 weeks for the outcome to apply for visa. 

There are many factors involved in getting an invitation like anzsco code, experience level, your cv, to name a few. So it's hard to predict it that way. 

So in the mean time, if you want to improve your score, you could try attempting PTE for 20 points, so that you would have 75 points with SS. 

If there is demand for your anzsco code, you might even get the invite before the mentioned time.


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi guys i am starting to worry . I havnt heard from vic , no been verified
> Applied on 24th july onshore with job offer
> Anyine experienced same situation. I am expecting outcome next week


Don't worry dude.. You still have time for the outcome and you will get it, be positive. Involve yourselves in something else than thinking about this, may be something like this - >. layball:

Past instances have shown that for some, EV was not done and they had received direct grant, so believing that you will get a direct grant. 

Best wishes for your grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yajina Padmanabhan (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi.. I am looking for Australian migration through “Electronic equipment trade worker profile” my profile is assessing through VETASSESS, now I have completed the first level document verification and proceeding to the second level “Technical interview”

Anybody can guide me the pattern of the questions in the interview? In the interview they will ask anything related to the Electronics or related our experience ?


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

mahaindia said:


> I am assuming that you had applied in liveinvictoria website and waiting for a pre-invite. This will take generally a week to 2 weeks. Post this, you will get an invitation to apply and then maximum 12 weeks for the outcome to apply for visa.
> 
> There are many factors involved in getting an invitation like anzsco code, experience level, your cv, to name a few. So it's hard to predict it that way.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

Thanks for your reply. I applied only over skill select EOI page. Is there any alternate way as well for submitting EOI?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi guys i am starting to worry . I havnt heard from vic , no been verified
> Applied on 24th july onshore with job offer
> Anyine experienced same situation. I am expecting outcome next week


Sit this week out, if you don't get any info till 19th than start to panic. Either mail them yourself on 22nd or tell your employer to drop mail to vic. 
It get's crazy we all know the wait. You will get it.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> I am assuming that you had applied in liveinvictoria website and waiting for a pre-invite. This will take generally a week to 2 weeks. Post this, you will get an invitation to apply and then maximum 12 weeks for the outcome to apply for visa.
> 
> There are many factors involved in getting an invitation like anzsco code, experience level, your cv, to name a few. So it's hard to predict it that way.
> 
> ...


Rules have changed from 10th Sept, check Vic website.
Are you sure, Vic sends Pre-Invite in 1-2 weeks of eoi submission.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys

Got my invite on 15th October 2018 for Software Engineer.  

Applied nomination: 12/08/2018
Employee verification: 10/10/2018(via phone and email) conversation was very detailed
Invite date: 15/10/2018

Thank you so much guys. This forum was really helpful. I could see Victorian state nomination is boosting up. I hope all gets it. Best of luck to all


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got my invite on 15th October 2018 for Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Many Congrats !!! File visa ASAP


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

deepak234 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got my invite on 15th October 2018 for Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, best luck to all of those are waiting like me 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Many Congrats !!! File visa ASAP


Thank you bud. I'll apply within 2 days.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> I am assuming that you had applied in liveinvictoria website and waiting for a pre-invite. This will take generally a week to 2 weeks. Post this, you will get an invitation to apply and then maximum 12 weeks for the outcome to apply for visa.
> 
> There are many factors involved in getting an invitation like anzsco code, experience level, your cv, to name a few. So it's hard to predict it that way.
> 
> ...


Are sure about the waiting time for ITA? just 1 to 2 weeks?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got my invite on 15th October 2018 for Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro
Are u in Victoria currently or anyother state?


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got my invite on 15th October 2018 for Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Deepak, 

I wonder what the conversation was about (employee verificatio)? 

My employer doesn't know too much about technical sides, while my manager has resigned. So, it would be really helpful if you could give me a hint or some examples. Thank you.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Congrats bro
> Are u in Victoria currently or anyother state?


Thanks Akber
I'm currently in Victoria and working for the same organisation who provided me the offer letter.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> I wonder what the conversation was about (employee verificatio)?
> 
> My employer doesn't know too much about technical sides, while my manager has resigned. So, it would be really helpful if you could give me a hint or some examples. Thank you.


Hey man,

Totally depends on the role you applied for. Whatever it was in roles and responsibilities my HR told it to them, and on the top they needed offer letter and some documents mailed to them again, which my employer did. It totally depends on the officer who contacts your employer.

Thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats bro
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
I applied through onshore Victorian graduate pathway. And for my occupation engineering technologist if you graduated onshore you require offerletter, which i provided. Currently i am working on other job as my offerletter states that once approved, i can start working as my employer needs someone for long term. My employer hasnt been contacted yet. I applied on 24th july with 70+5 SS points. 
I am currently on 485 Visa in Melbourne. Dont know how they treat recent graduate. I havbt heard anything yet.


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Totally depends on the role you applied for. Whatever it was in roles and responsibilities my HR told it to them, and on the top they needed offer letter and some documents mailed to them again, which my employer did. It totally depends on the officer who contacts your employer.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I am a software engineer too. 

I am just concerned whether they are going to ask something that is too technical. The owner may not know about this :-( 

Anyway thanks for the reply. 

I have just submitted my EOI with 65 points for VIC while holding 457 visa and working on English test to add 10 more points. As we are in the same occupation. From your experience, how long do you need to get an invitation from EOI submission?


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Are sure about the waiting time for ITA? just 1 to 2 weeks?


Hey. Cheesy pizza, that was when I got, details in my signature. Post Sep10, I guess it might be more time.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I applied through onshore Victorian graduate pathway. And for my occupation engineering technologist if you graduated onshore you require offerletter, which i provided. Currently i am working on other job as my offerletter states that once approved, i can start working as my employer needs someone for long term. My employer hasnt been contacted yet. I applied on 24th july with 70+5 SS points.
> I am currently on 485 Visa in Melbourne. Dont know how they treat recent graduate. I havbt heard anything yet.


Even I'm in 485 visa bro. Might be they would investigate more one your case. It happened to my friend who applied for engineering technologist. They had 3 verifications. Make sure you employer provides all the verification. Best of luck buddy


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention that I am a software engineer too.
> 
> ...


 Hey man,

To get a clear pic did you apply for EOI or nomination? In my case I didn't apply for EOI I applied for nomination because earlier the criteria was 3 years of experience in software engineer, 7 in each band and an offer letter as a Software Engineer. I'm currently working in this company for 6 months..


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> To get a clear pic did you apply for EOI or nomination? In my case I didn't apply for EOI I applied for nomination because earlier the criteria was 3 years of experience in software engineer, 7 in each band and an offer letter as a Software Engineer. I'm currently working in this company for 6 months..


EOI... 

Apparently, they have changed the rules. For some industries (including ICT), there is a need for EOI first. 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> EOI...
> 
> Apparently, they have changed the rules. For some industries (including ICT), there is a need for EOI first.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


Ok. To be frank, I have no idea whether they would provide EOI or sometimes not. Totally up to them. My suggestion would be to go with a backup bud. Do not rely after changing the rules.

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> EOI...
> 
> Apparently, they have changed the rules. For some industries (including ICT), there is a need for EOI first.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


Hi mate, I'm also in your boat...goanna lodge my EOI as an onshore applicant....please keep us updated, all the best with your process :fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi mate, I'm also in your boat...goanna lodge my EOI as an onshore applicant....please keep us updated, all the best with your process


You have strong case for invite, samples are all of post July invites on thread for you to have look at.
All the delays you made still AMUSES me, most of our gang got through.
Which anzsco are you applying in finally? How many points?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...


Did he eventually got approved?
In my case next week is week 12 of my application and they still havnt done any verification. May be i get refused, hope not


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Did he eventually got approved?
> In my case next week is week 12 of my application and they still havnt done any verification. May be i get refused, hope not


Lets stay positive bro  don't stress. Sometimes they take more than 12 weeks. My suggestion would be to call them and ask for your status. They will definitely update your status.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Did he eventually got approved?
> In my case next week is week 12 of my application and they still havnt done any verification. May be i get refused, hope not


Definitely you will get within next week bro  Stay positive. Alert your employers


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey Guys, onshore 457 applicants now can’t directly apply for Vic nominations via live in Melbourne website? Pls confirm!!


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Hey Guys, onshore 457 applicants now can’t directly apply for Vic nominations via live in Melbourne website? Pls confirm!!


Since 10th September rules have changed. 457 needs to go through Pre-invite process for the 3 profession groups. "An “Invitation Only” application procedure applies across three industry groups: Information & Communication Technology, Building & Engineering and Nursing. 457 visa holders and applicants holding valid job offers are now subject to this procedure also."


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

AT03 said:


> Hey Guys, onshore 457 applicants now can’t directly apply for Vic nominations via live in Melbourne website? Pls confirm!!


True
Only PHD and recent graduates can


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks bobby and Akber


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Correct me if I am wrong guys.

As per the trend, I believe only onshore applicants are being invited these days..isn't it?

Rgds


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

jatinpandey said:


> Correct me if I am wrong guys.
> 
> As per the trend, I believe only onshore applicants are being invited these days..isn't it?
> 
> Rgds



Hi jatin

They are more active on forum that is why it seems so. If you will check skill select page you will find Victoria has given much invites this year after July.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect

Thanks and Regards


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Thanks Immigrantno1


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

please guide me through one more thing as well:

I have changed my job after my ACS assesment. so do I need to new job as "relevant" or Non relevant? I am thinking not to mentioned any job which is not assessed. I left my assessed job on 19/01/2017.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

jatinpandey said:


> please guide me through one more thing as well:
> 
> I have changed my job after my ACS assesment. so do I need to new job as "relevant" or Non relevant? I am thinking not to mentioned any job which is not assessed. I left my assessed job on 19/01/2017.


Hi jatin

That will be non relevant. Cannot claim points for it. Do you show it or not while filing visa is upto you only, but should not hide anything is my point of view.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## mahaindia (Mar 21, 2018)

jatinpandey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I applied only over skill select EOI page. Is there any alternate way as well for submitting EOI?


Sorry, one change post 10sep18 is you need to submit only as (or through) EOI and you will get an ITA, previously it was 2 step process, now it's 1step, so it might take upto 12 weeks to receive an invitation as seen from the historical data. 

The reason for this change is for faster processing time, this was mentiones as reason in Victoria website.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

mahaindia said:


> Sorry, one change post 10sep18 is you need to submit only as (or through) EOI and you will get an ITA, previously it was 2 step process, now it's 1step, so it might take upto 12 weeks to receive an invitation as seen from the historical data.
> 
> The reason for this change is for faster processing time, this was mentiones as reason in Victoria website.


I can't believe to see "12 weeks of processing time". I have almost lost all hopes after seeing last year invite trend. Hope this time it Rains for all of us.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

jatinpandey said:


> please guide me through one more thing as well:
> 
> I have changed my job after my ACS assesment. so do I need to new job as "relevant" or Non relevant? I am thinking not to mentioned any job which is not assessed. I left my assessed job on 19/01/2017.


Jatin, as far as I know, the authorities need to see a continued need for you in the nominated occupation. If your new job is no longer in the nominated skill, then you won't be meeting any skill shortage in that occupation, as you would we working in some other role. This is different from ACS assessment, which is a report on what you have done in the past. You may choose not to mention your current job to ACS if it is not relevant. However, it will matter for the nomination process.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Guys, I have an ICT occupation and submitted my EOI on skill select on 18th September. Do i just have to wait for nomination from Victoria. OR do I need to do something else too. I heard that I also hvae to apply at the Victoria Website... Is that so... My information was that for ICT occupations, you just have to submit an EOI in skill select and choose Victoria there.... Please suggest


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys, I have an ICT occupation and submitted my EOI on skill select on 18th September. Do i just have to wait for nomination from Victoria. OR do I need to do something else too. I heard that I also hvae to apply at the Victoria Website... Is that so... My information was that for ICT occupations, you just have to submit an EOI in skill select and choose Victoria there.... Please suggest


As per new rules after submitting eoi for Vic. Wait indefinitely till they give you a pre invite/ intimation to apply for visa nomination.

An “Invitation Only” application procedure applies across three industry groups: Information & Communication Technology, Building & Engineering and Nursing. 457 visa holders and applicants holding valid job offers are now subject to this procedure also.

SBMP will continue to periodically invite eligible, high calibre applicants in these industry groups.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys
I inquired abt my application via email as its getting closer to 3 months abd i got below reply

Your application is in its final stages abd an outcome will be provided as soon as possible


I am worried because no verification been done on my provided offerletter 

Onshore graduate vic
70+5 ss
Engineering technologist 
Applied on 24th July 2018


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi bobbyfz,

This is being confusing for me.

I have entered my new job details as well but keeping then as non relevant because new job is not assessed. 

If. I will keep new jobs as 'relavant' than it would create problem in future. 

I will be completing 5 yrs of work ex as per ACS in Jan 2019. Planning for ACS again in Jan 2019.

Pls suggest if I am right track.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi guys
> I inquired abt my application via email as its getting closer to 3 months abd i got below reply
> 
> Your application is in its final stages abd an outcome will be provided as soon as possible
> ...


Patience is virtue. Please wait. You will get a positive outcome. Cheers


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

espionage said:


> any chance to get invitation for 65 point ?


I got in 65 points. As a part of Victorian nomination you just need to match the criteria.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

deepak234 said:


> I got in 65 points. As a part of Victorian nomination you just need to match the criteria.


Have you heard anyone get invitation for 65 pointer for VIC?


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

espionage said:


> Have you heard anyone get invitation for 65 pointer for VIC?


I myself got 2 days back mate. Trust me


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

deepak234 said:


> I myself got 2 days back mate. Trust me


what occupation is that?
How long you have been waiting for?


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

espionage said:


> what occupation is that?
> How long you have been waiting for?


Software engineer
I didn't go through EOI, the criteria was different earlier. I just applied for nomination with an existing offer letter. 

It took 8 weeks for my invitation


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

ic...you got luck.


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

espionage said:


> ic...you got luck.


Come on man. It's not luck. You just need to match the criteria. Please appreciate people my friend


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes, it is a hard work.
All the best to your new role there.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Come on man. It's not luck. You just need to match the criteria. Please appreciate people my friend


I can understand his idea.

I have applied for EOI with 80 points and still waiting for an invite since 3 months.

From my shoes, I might start believing in luck tooo....

But congratulation man.. Happy for you.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

espionage said:


> Yes, it is a hard work.
> All the best to your new role there.


Lol of course its a hard work my friend. Nothing comes to us easily.  
Good luck to you


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> I can understand his idea.
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 80 points and still waiting for an invite since 3 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks man  Good luck to you. I know EOI is a pain


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi bobbyfz,
> 
> This is being confusing for me.
> 
> ...


Can you explain a bit where you are entering job details as non-relevant? For example, if you had a job offer, at the time of ACS, it doesn't matter for ACS, but matters for the nomination. If you are already in the new job, you will give employment confirmation, and the employer verification will check with your employers on your job roles. Your ACS assessment, your resume, your offer letter, your current employer confirmation all serve to complete the picture of your skill and continued reason for using that skill in Victoria. You may even be unemployed or doing an unrelated job currently, but you will be treated differently than if you already had a job/offer in that skill. ACS assessment is used for points calculation. It is an input to the overall picture Victoria will use to decide if you are a good fit for them.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

bobbyfz said:


> Can you explain a bit where you are entering job details as non-relevant? For example, if you had a job offer, at the time of ACS, it doesn't matter for ACS, but matters for the nomination. If you are already in the new job, you will give employment confirmation, and the employer verification will check with your employers on your job roles. Your ACS assessment, your resume, your offer letter, your current employer confirmation all serve to complete the picture of your skill and continued reason for using that skill in Victoria. You may even be unemployed or doing an unrelated job currently, but you will be treated differently than if you already had a job/offer in that skill. ACS assessment is used for points calculation. It is an input to the overall picture Victoria will use to decide if you are a good fit for them.


I am an offshore applicant from India. Not residing or studying in Australia. 
I am entering this job details in EOI page under Employment section.

- Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? 
- I have selected "No" for my un-assessed new jobs.

My job history: 
Ericsson: 3/1/2014 to 19/1/2018 = Assessed by ACS 

Accenture: 29/1/2018 to 28/6/2018 = not assessed

HCL Technologies: 02/07/2018 to Present = not assessed

=============
so for my jobs in accenture and HCL I have selected "No".


================
ACS: 17/3/2017: Positive with 3 yrs experience
Visa 189: 60 Points
Visa 190: 65 points

Offshore applicant


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

jatinpandey said:


> I am an offshore applicant from India. Not residing or studying in Australia.
> I am entering this job details in EOI page under Employment section.
> 
> - Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
> ...


Ok, I understand. If you are claiming points for experience, only ACS assessed relevant experience should be marked as relevant, to be safe. This is a very commonly confused section. Once you finish 5 years, you can do reassessment with ACS and claim that for next point bracket.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Perfect. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> I can understand his idea.
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 80 points and still waiting for an invite since 3 months.
> 
> ...


@deepak's case is different, got attention from VIC by his visa deadline, and critically he is working in VIC & offer letter. VIC always have a space in the heart for every applicant who is working in the state. So it's not actually luck.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ultimate said:


> manu14143 said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand his idea.
> ...


 Hope they would have the same for EOI onshore applicants


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

Just wondering, is it true that VIC prioritise onshore over offshore? 
Has anyone who lodged after 10 September 2018 receive any positive news? 

I have got only 60+5 points for 190 Visa. After consulting with 3 migration agents, 2 of them feel that it is almost impossible to get a nomination from VIC. Although one of them believe I still have a chance because I am holding 457 Visa and have been in VIC since 2013 for studying and working. 

The only way I could do is to boost my point by English test which I am not sure I can do it. :-(


Occupation: Software Engineer.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> Just wondering, is it true that VIC prioritise onshore over offshore?
> Has anyone who lodged after 10 September 2018 receive any positive news?
> 
> I have got only 60+5 points for 190 Visa. After consulting with 3 migration agents, 2 of them feel that it is almost impossible to get a nomination from VIC. Although one of them believe I still have a chance because I am holding 457 Visa and have been in VIC since 2013 for studying and working.
> ...


for how long you have been working in VIC?
and when did u lodge?


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> for how long you have been working in VIC?
> and when did u lodge?


Since 2015 and Just lodge my EOI last week. LOL. Visa expiry = May 2019. 

My plan has totally changed since the rule changes on Sept 10, 2018. :-(
Whereas my application was being assessed by ACS at that time.

Otherwise, there was a pathway for 457 visa. :-(


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> cheesy_pizza said:
> 
> 
> > for how long you have been working in VIC?
> ...


Me too.. Happened to me as well...my partner's application being assesd and it came only on 14th sept. Let's hope for the best bro... I'm also. In vic and working 
May be they will finish the applications received till 10th sept and then only start considering EOI applicants....


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

And i must say you have bright chances as you have been working for 3 long years... Why would they ditch you... I've seen people with just a job offer received nomination...
They must have seen people with dodgy job offers could be the main reason to stop this path... Which is really unfair for the people who's already working or holding genuine job offers


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> Just wondering, is it true that VIC prioritise onshore over offshore?
> Has anyone who lodged after 10 September 2018 receive any positive news?
> 
> I have got only 60+5 points for 190 Visa. After consulting with 3 migration agents, 2 of them feel that it is almost impossible to get a nomination from VIC. Although one of them believe I still have a chance because I am holding 457 Visa and have been in VIC since 2013 for studying and working.
> ...


60+5 is possible, we saw several guys these days who got through with that amount. However, if you have decent work experience & currently on 457 so mean that you will most likely get to 186 TRT or even 186 DE when the time comes. 190 is just your backup, am I right?


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi guys. I applied on 17th July with 70 + 5. 

Got employer confirmation call last Friday 12th October. Haven't heard back since then. 

Occupation is Engineering Technologist and working as Civil Engineer for over a year now. 

Usually after employer confirmation, how long will it take for them to send out the result? 

Cheers


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

ultimate said:


> 60+5 is possible, we saw several guys these days who got through with that amount. However, if you have decent work experience & currently on 457 so mean that you will most likely get to 186 TRT or even 186 DE when the time comes. 190 is just your backup, am I right?


You are absolutely right, 

However, I can't see a plan to continue the project as it is nearly finished. Unless we receive another project. Lol.... Therefore, I don't see an option from my company to nominate 186 visa.

Furthermore, 186 visa takes 15-19 months according to the website. We never know what will happen in the future. They could stop receiving migrants, especially for VIC and NSW.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> Therefore, I don't see an option from my company to nominate 186 visa.
> 
> Furthermore, 186 visa takes 15-19 months according to the website. We never know what will happen in the future. They could stop receiving migrants, especially for VIC and NSW.


If it is of any help but success rate of onshore applicants is 100% what have seen since july'18.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

sweet185 said:


> Hi guys. I applied on 17th July with 70 + 5.
> 
> Got employer confirmation call last Friday 12th October. Haven't heard back since then.
> 
> ...


I am with same occupation applied on 24th july onshore vic graduate , nothing been verified yet
I have 70+5 points
Are u onshore graduate?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> You have strong case for invite, samples are all of post July invites on thread for you to have look at.
> All the delays you made still AMUSES me, most of our gang got through.
> Which anzsco are you applying in finally? How many points?


bro, i've done everything I can..besides, i'm on a student visa, I have to pay for my partner's education... so we had to make the things delay.. anyways I can get another temp visa for 2 years and hope they will pick my EOI at some point


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

13akber said:


> I am with same occupation applied on 24th july onshore vic graduate , nothing been verified yet
> I have 70+5 points
> Are u onshore graduate?


Yes I am on shore graduate and working in VIC. 

Oh sorry I actually applied on 27th July. it was a typo before . 

Next week will be exactly 3 months. A bit worry now


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sweet185 said:


> Yes I am on shore graduate and working in VIC.
> 
> Oh sorry I actually applied on 27th July. it was a typo before .
> 
> Next week will be exactly 3 months. A bit worry now


You can ask your employer how the call went. Well in this universe you have much much bright chances to receive nomination any day now.


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

himsrj said:


> You can ask your employer how the call went. Well in this universe you have much much bright chances to receive nomination any day now.


My employer said the phone interview was good. But the interviewer said she will send email so that my employer can send the job description again. But we didnt received any email after that.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sweet185 said:


> My employer said the phone interview was good. But the interviewer said she will send email so that my employer can send the job description again. But we didnt received any email after that.


She will only mail if she is not convince on call if job description matches skill on your resume. Otherwise you are all set or if still have doubts, call on that no take her mail and tell your employer to mail job description.
Wait for sweet invite for now ☺


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

himsrj said:


> She will only mail if she is not convince on call if job description matches skill on your resume. Otherwise you are all set or if still have doubts, call on that no take her mail and tell your employer to mail job description.
> Wait for sweet invite for now ☺


Thank you. :fingerscrossed: Just have to keep waiting and hope for the best i think. 

Btw, do you remember how long does it take after your employer confirmed until you actually got invited?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> bro, i've done everything I can..besides, i'm on a student visa, I have to pay for my partner's education... so we had to make the things delay..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know the hustle now for Vic invite. As @ultimate said there is no doubt that being in vic and working has it's own soft spot.


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

13akber said:


> I am with same occupation applied on 24th july onshore vic graduate , nothing been verified yet
> I have 70+5 points
> Are u onshore graduate?


Also, I think since all the 189 75 points got invited last round, they are getting to our case with 70 points now. So we just have to wait...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sweet185 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We"ll each case is different here but recently all with EV have their invites is what I know off.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

himsrj said:


> We"ll each case is different here but recently all with EV have their invites is what I know off.


Confirmed . My friend got EV at 10am this morning and the invitation came out 1hour after that. It's on the last day of 12th week. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

sweet185 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > You can ask your employer how the call went. Well in this universe you have much much bright chances to receive nomination any day now.
> ...


In my case they still havnt verified at all. Starting to worry now as i applied 24th july
I emailed abt the status and they said its in final stages of assessment and outcome will be provided as soon as possible

Points 70+5
Onshore graduate Victoria 
Engineering technologist 
Provided job offer


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi All,
I have got a doubt regarding MINIMUM WORK EXPERIENCE required for VIC 190.
It is mentioned 3 years of minimum work experience for Developer Programmer.
Is it the RELEVANT WORK EXPERIENCE after ACS Deduction or TOTAL(OVERALL) WORK EXPERIENCE.
NB: I am having Total 4.9 YoE and ACS deducted 4 years.

TIA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

JennHere said:


> Hi All,
> I have got a doubt regarding MINIMUM WORK EXPERIENCE required for VIC 190.
> It is mentioned 3 years of minimum work experience for Developer Programmer.
> Is it the RELEVANT WORK EXPERIENCE after ACS Deduction or TOTAL(OVERALL) WORK EXPERIENCE.
> ...


Hi Jen 

It's total work experience you have in nominated field. Not the relevant experience by ACS, that will be used to claim points.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Applied 24th july onshore vic
70+5 Engineering technologist 
Verification call: 18/10/18


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

13akber said:


> Applied 24th july onshore vic
> 70+5 Engineering technologist
> Verification call: 18/10/18


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: You ITA might come if not today so definitely next week.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> Applied 24th july onshore vic
> 70+5 Engineering technologist
> Verification call: 18/10/18


You called them or they called you for verifying something?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

warkan said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Applied 24th july onshore vic
> ...


They verified from my employer 
2 min call, checking job responsibilities, hours etc


----------



## RIQ (Aug 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> They verified from my employer
> 2 min call, checking job responsibilities, hours etc


Hi Akber,

Hopefully you will get an invitation in a couple of days 

I just wanted to confirm that when you fill the 190 form on liveinvictoria website for the question regarding Dept of Home Affair marks?
Do we include the State Sponsorship marks in the total say 65+5=70 or just enter 65 without the state sponsorship points?

Regards


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

RIQ said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > They verified from my employer
> ...


No u just enter 65 because its says exclude any poosible state points


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> They verified from my employer
> 2 min call, checking job responsibilities, hours etc


Awesome bro! So it has taken them approx 12 weeks to call the employer. You should be getting the invite in no time. :amen:

I am concerned if my employer is busy and does not pick up the call. The first point of the contact is the CEO himself so the chances of him being free to pick up a call is very minute. The secondary contact is always on the road and therefore I am a bit a concerned. 

What happens if they are unable to reach the employer? Will i be notified?

Also, at the time of application I was under bridging visa but now I have received my TR. How do I update this on the application that was already submitted?

It has been 7 weeks now since I applied with 70 Points - Engineering Technologist, on shore graduate with a job offer. :clock:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Applied 24th july onshore vic
> ...


Enjoy the weekend now. Congratulations!!


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi All,

For VIC 190,
1. When should we show the proof of Finance ; at the time of Nomination Form submission or while Visa Application submission?
2. I am migrating with 1 dependent, so finance to be shown is 35000AUD~ 18lakh INR (it's quite a huge amount). What all type of finance we can show (like PF, FD, Mutual Fund, Any property value )
3. I am 65+5 - Developer Programmer - Superior English - DoE 19/10/2018 ::: Any possibility that I will get Nomination Invite. If so, any prediction.

TIA

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Rarely do they ask for proof of funds, do don't worry bout it.
All your assets that can be liquify can be shown, just for info even your car.
Onshore 60/65 ppl have seen invite. Not much offshore apart from tradies.
If you can increase score than can help a lot.



JennHere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For VIC 190,


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

"less offshore invites" is such a heart breaking line 

==============
OFFSHORE applicant 
VIC EOI lodged: 15/10/2018
189: 60
190 (VIC): 65
PTE: 10
Occupation code: 263111


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi All.

I have gone through all 7 states list.

Can you confirm (from your understanding) 

1. For Developer Programmer - 261312 , VIC and NSW are the only Open States now( as on Oct 2018), aren't they??

2.South Australia and Queensland have Additional Requirements. For SA, 489 Visa Only and QLD, min 80 points. 
Any chance that SA and QLD will waive off these additional requirements anytime during the year.

TIA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

JennHere said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have gone through all 7 states list.
> 
> ...


For SA 489 you will require 70 points and other conditions. If it includes 10 points of nomination that you can check on website.
Queensland requires offer letter to apply with 80 points. If it includes 10 points of state nomination check out.
Does not seem that they will waive these changes off. You can also go through dedicated threads to SA and QLD. Put up your case and get more opinions always better to do that.
NSW is inviting high pointers and Vic is all fizzy logic have seen 75+5 and 80+5 Vic waiting.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,
Which are the best SS to choose for a 65 point Trade person whose Trade code in MLTSSL list as an offshore applicant


----------



## Bannysingh (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello everybody, I am new here. I applied 65+5=70 as a pastry cook. Any chance and how long for trade onshore. I use to love in vic but now I am living in nsw but I provided job offer letter ifor Victoria. What you guys think. Anybody with this occupation get nomination before


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Bannysingh said:


> Hello everybody, I am new here. I applied 65+5=70 as a pastry cook. Any chance and how long for trade onshore. I use to love in vic but now I am living in nsw but I provided job offer letter ifor Victoria. What you guys think. Anybody with this occupation get nomination before


No one with such anzsco reported here since July 1 this year. Check myimmitracker or check other state threads for similar cases.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,
> Which are the best SS to choose for a 65 point Trade person whose Trade code in MLTSSL list as an offshore applicant


What kinda trade person, like share your anzsco please.


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Bannysingh said:


> Hello everybody, I am new here. I applied 65+5=70 as a pastry cook. Any chance and how long for trade onshore. I use to love in vic but now I am living in nsw but I provided job offer letter ifor Victoria. What you guys think. Anybody with this occupation get nomination before




Hi.. .I am in a same boat..applied as a Pastry Cook with 10 yrs experience..65+5 without IELTS..
Applied on 25th July..aaked for commitment letter on 20th September.
Still waiting for Final decision.


----------



## Bannysingh (Oct 19, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Hi.. .I am in a same boat..applied as a Pastry Cook with 10 yrs experience..65+5 without IELTS..
> Applied on 25th July..aaked for commitment letter on 20th September.
> Still waiting for Final decision.


Hi dear, you ll get coming this week,Bec you ll be finishing 12 week. Are you onshore or offshore and did you get job offer.
how is possible without ielts? Can you reply pls thanks


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Does Victoria sends invite on any random day or any fixed date of a month?


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Bannysingh said:


> Leverd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. .I am in a same boat..applied as a Pastry Cook with 10 yrs experience..65+5 without IELTS..
> ...


Hi...American Passport ...off shore ..without job offer..lets see


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Bannysingh said:


> Leverd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. .I am in a same boat..applied as a Pastry Cook with 10 yrs experience..65+5 without IELTS..
> ...


Hi Banny
I applied offshore..American Passport...no job offer..lets see


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

jatinpandey said:


> Does Victoria sends invite on any random day or any fixed date of a month?


Its random, no set day


----------



## Bannysingh (Oct 19, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Hi Banny
> I applied offshore..American Passport...no job offer..lets see


Yea,pls let me know when you ll get outcome thanks


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Havnt heard anything from vic, getting closer to 3 months
Applied: 24 July 18
Acknowledgment: 25 july 18
Employer Verified: 18 Oct 18
Outcome: Waiting

Onshore Vic Graduate
70+5 
Engineering technologist


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

*VIC State Nomination applied after new rules on 10-Sep-2018*

Has anyone applied for VIC State Nomination after the new rules introduced on 10-Sep-2018 and got an update from state? Please reply


----------



## kiran_nine (Jun 18, 2018)

shashikala said:


> Has anyone applied for VIC State Nomination after the new rules introduced on 10-Sep-2018 and got an update from state? Please reply


Submitted EOI on 16th Sep for 190 VIC. No update yet.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Got approved finally guys

Lodged: 24th July
Acknowledgment: 25 July
Employer Verification: 18Oct
Approved: 23Oct

Engineering technologist 
Onshore Victorian Graduate
70+5 SS


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

13akber said:


> Got approved finally guys
> 
> Lodged: 24th July
> Acknowledgment: 25 July
> ...


Congrats mate, you deserve it 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

kiran_nine said:


> Submitted EOI on 16th Sep for 190 VIC. No update yet.


Oh, okay.. Thanks for the reply Kiran.
I have also applied on 22nd Sep 2018. No update yet. Please let me know if you get any update. Thanks


----------



## deepak234 (Jun 12, 2018)

13akber said:


> Got approved finally guys
> 
> Lodged: 24th July
> Acknowledgment: 25 July
> ...


Congrats man. Finally you got it. They have maintained their time. Good luck to ya for the process.

Party Hard Bhai


----------



## kiran_nine (Jun 18, 2018)

Sure.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

13akber said:


> Got approved finally guys
> 
> Lodged: 24th July
> Acknowledgment: 25 July
> ...


Congrats mate! Hope you are taking a sigh of relief now 

Don't relax yet though, and submit your visa paperwork correctly as soon as possible.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

kiran_nine said:


> Submitted EOI on 16th Sep for 190 VIC. No update yet.


damn!!! you missed the streamlined pathway by just 2 days!!! 

Your anzco and points please?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi expaters, 

Do you know when the next verification call will take place? 

It was my mistake, I listed only my manager as an employer confirmation point and only used his work phone. Unfortunately, he's being out of office for a week. 
Should I inform SMP about this situation and add his mobile as an alternative number? 
or Can I contact SMP to add our hr representative as a second contact for my application? 

Thanks,


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi expaters,
> 
> Do you know when the next verification call will take place?
> 
> ...


You must have submitted confirmation of employement form. It has 2 employer contacts, I gave one of hr and one of my to be l1.
You can always mail them or mail new form to them stating your reason of updation.


----------



## kiran_nine (Jun 18, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> damn!!! you missed the streamlined pathway by just 2 days!!!
> 
> Your anzco and points please?


Yes, My bad luck 
261313 with 65+5 points


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

himsrj said:


> You must have submitted confirmation of employement form. It has 2 employer contacts, I gave one of hr and one of my to be l1.
> You can always mail them or mail new form to them stating your reason of updation.


Thanks, at the time I submitted, HR guy was not in the office for few days, so I decided to add only my manager. I might send the new form to them, anyway. :amen:


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

kiran_nine said:


> Yes, My bad luck
> 261313 with 65+5 points


HI Kiran,

If I'm not wrong, you have just submitted EOI and did not submit any nomination application in liveinmelbourne website? right ?


----------



## kiran_nine (Jun 18, 2018)

shashikala said:


> HI Kiran,
> 
> If I'm not wrong, you have just submitted EOI and did not submit any nomination application in liveinmelbourne website? right ?


Hi Shashikala,

Yes, I have not submitted nomination application. It's just EOI. By the way, what is your ANZSCO code and points?


----------



## rakaisraka (Aug 12, 2017)

ACS assessment. 

Hi, I did my skill assessment in Feb 2018 and got 2 years as valid exp. I will complete 3 years in April 2019 in same organization. Do I need to go thru entire process again to claim 5 points for 3 years of exp.
Thanks


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

rakaisraka said:


> ACS assessment.
> 
> Hi, I did my skill assessment in Feb 2018 and got 2 years as valid exp. I will complete 3 years in April 2019 in same organization. Do I need to go thru entire process again to claim 5 points for 3 years of exp.
> Thanks


Unfortunately yes, you have to go through the entire process again


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

kiran_nine said:


> Hi Shashikala,
> 
> Yes, I have not submitted nomination application. It's just EOI. By the way, what is your ANZSCO code and points?


its, 261311, 65+5


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

bobbyfz said:


> Unfortunately yes, you have to go through the entire process again


What is the need for the process to start entirely? ACS assessment is valid for 2 years and they will mention the experience is considered from so-and-so date.


261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

rakaisraka said:


> ACS assessment.
> 
> Hi, I did my skill assessment in Feb 2018 and got 2 years as valid exp. I will complete 3 years in April 2019 in same organization. Do I need to go thru entire process again to claim 5 points for 3 years of exp.
> Thanks


No need. ACS assessment is valid for 2 years

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## rakaisraka (Aug 12, 2017)

Time line for state nomination. Hi, any idea how much time it is taking for state nomination with 65+5 points. any chances with this score. Job code is icy business analyst


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

kiran_nine said:


> Yes, My bad luck
> 261313 with 65+5 points


Hi Kiran,
have you included any other visa type in your EOI other than 190 or is it just for 190 visa ?
And any prediction you have made as to by when you might get selected by the state (for submitting after Sep 10th)
?


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> What is the need for the process to start entirely? ACS assessment is valid for 2 years and they will mention the experience is considered from so-and-so date.
> 
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


If you want to update your experience, then you have to do the assessment again. Just because you did the same job for another year, after ACS verified that job was relevant earlier, you don't automatically get recognition for that extra period, unless ACS says so again.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

rakaisraka said:


> Time line for state nomination. Hi, any idea how much time it is taking for state nomination with 65+5 points. any chances with this score. Job code is icy business analyst


At least in Victoria, points is not a major consideration currently as long as you meet the eligible point score. I don't know what they look at overall. I believe there is a panel of people, including people from the industry, to judge whether a candidate is a good fit. So don't worry about points for Victoria. As long as your case looks good overall, you'll get the nomination in roughly 12 weeks. This is what I have seen in the last 3 months. Of course, nowadays rules change like the weather.


----------



## kiran_nine (Jun 18, 2018)

shashikala said:


> Hi Kiran,
> have you included any other visa type in your EOI other than 190 or is it just for 190 visa ?
> And any prediction you have made as to by when you might get selected by the state (for submitting after Sep 10th)
> ?


Hi Shashikala,
I have not included other visa in my EOI, it's just 190(VIC). I too don't have much idea on how much time it will take. I am guessing they are clearing applications submitted prior to 10th Sep and then they will invite us. So minimum 3 months wait.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Any idea when will Victoria start inviting offshore applicants with 70+5 points for ICT business analyst 261111??


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

kiran_nine said:


> Hi Shashikala,
> I have not included other visa in my EOI, it's just 190(VIC). I too don't have much idea on how much time it will take. I am guessing they are clearing applications submitted prior to 10th Sep and then they will invite us. So minimum 3 months wait.


Thanks Kiran,

I got another doubt, could you please help

ACS has deducted my initial 2 years of experience.
So in my EOI application, I should enter this initial 2 years experience as "Not Relevant" to my occupation, right ? So that I won't get any points for this.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

shashikala said:


> Thanks Kiran,
> 
> I got another doubt, could you please help
> 
> ...


Yes, absolutely right.

You have to enter all experience that you have.

If your experience is claimable, just select "Relevant".

Otherwise, "Not Relevant".


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Yes, absolutely right.
> 
> You have to enter all experience that you have.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sawtin,

How do you find out experience is claimable?
My ACS letter says like this:

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

So, it means, whatever experience I have BEFORE JULY 2012 would be NON RELEVANT (Non claimable) ?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

shashikala said:


> Thanks, Sawtin,
> 
> How do you find out experience is claimable?
> My ACS letter says like this:
> ...



YES. Only the experience from August 2012 is claimable. But you need to include the deducted experience and mark it as non relevant.


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

Jana143 said:


> YES. Only the experience from August 2012 is claimable. But you need to include the deducted experience and mark it as non relevant.


Thanks


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any idea when will Victoria start inviting offshore applicants with 70+5 points for ICT business analyst 261111??


Does anyone have any idea about above query ??


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Does anyone have any idea about above query ??


No one can predict this. But we may see invites in November probably after 189 round, which is on 11th Nov.

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone, its been 12 weeks already but still i am waiting for the final decison..how long it might take more? It's been 12 weeks already in my case...
Off shore applicant..i dnt know what to do now?? Shall i email them or just wait...Taking more than 12 weeks time is positive or negative bit confused ..


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi bro..its been 12 weeks but still i am waiting for the final decison..how many days it took in your case? Did u contact then or just they email you directly? It's been 12 weeks already in my case...
Off shore applicant..i dnt know what to do now?? Taking more than 12 weeks time is positive or negative bit confused ..


----------



## Bannysingh (Oct 19, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Hi bro..its been 12 weeks but still i am waiting for the final decison..how many days it took in your case? Did u contact then or just they email you directly? It's been 12 weeks already in my case...
> Off shore applicant..i dnt know what to do now?? Taking more than 12 weeks time is positive or negative bit confused ..


Hi bro, give me your email I’d or contact number so I can inbox you. Thanks


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Pass me your email address too..


----------



## sahilrajpal (Aug 14, 2018)

*Employee verification*



Bannysingh said:


> Hi bro, give me your email I’d or contact number so I can inbox you. Thanks


Hi Banny,

They contacted my Employer but she was outside Australia. They emailed me back that contact could not be established. Then I emailed them that she is coming back to Australia in 3 days and copied my Manager. She also replied back to them, that she can be contacted back in 3 days time. 

Its already been 5 days, and they had stated "if they are able to verify the job offer within two weeks, it will be deemed invalid". 

I am already working in Melbourne, been in Australia for 2+ years now on 457.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Hello Everyone, its been 12 weeks already but still i am waiting for the final decison..how long it might take more? It's been 12 weeks already in my case...
> Off shore applicant..i dnt know what to do now?? Shall i email them or just wait...Taking more than 12 weeks time is positive or negative bit confused ..


12 weeks is from date you apply on Vic website, old process before 10th sep. They use to give mail acknowledgement to revert in 12 weeks. Have you applied via same??

If you applied before 10th sep, than mail and ask Vic for response or try contacting with other means if passed 12 weeks from date you receive acknowledgement mail. They will reply for sure.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sahilrajpal said:


> Hi Banny,
> 
> They contacted my Employer but she was outside Australia. They emailed me back that contact could not be established. Then I emailed them that she is coming back to Australia in 3 days and copied my Manager. She also replied back to them, that she can be contacted back in 3 days time.
> 
> ...


Try contacting on no they called up from. Tell your manager to drop mail to vic stating that was outside oz, mention your job description and reference no in that.


----------



## sahilrajpal (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks Banny. They contacted my manager by email yesterday for the confirmation. Hopefully the things get back to flow now..


----------



## Auser (Oct 29, 2018)

kiran_nine said:


> Submitted EOI on 16th Sep for 190 VIC. No update yet.



Hi,

I have submitted 190 victoria EOI on 65 points including state sponsorship points on 24th Sep 2018 under 261313(software engineer) code. I have three plus years of experience here in Victoria. 
I am waiting for an invite for state nomination. Please let me know if you get invited.

Thanks,
Ritesh


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I had applied for VIC SS on 13th June through skillselect(261111) with 75 points. No response yet. Should I try to contact them?


----------



## Auser (Oct 29, 2018)

adg.andy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for VIC SS on 13th June through skillselect(261111) with 75 points. No response yet. Should I try to contact them?



Have you applied from onshore or offshore?


----------



## adg.andy (Jul 9, 2016)

Auser said:


> Have you applied from onshore or offshore?


Offshore


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

Hi all,

I just got an invitation to lodge my visa for 190-VIC

Civil Engineer - 233211
65+5 points for 190
PTE-10 Points
Offshore 
EOI issued on 15 May 2018

Wish me luck, and wish you all the best.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

sahilrajpal said:


> Thanks Banny. They contacted my manager by email yesterday for the confirmation. Hopefully the things get back to flow now..


Can you please share your VIC acknowledgment date of your application?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got an invitation to lodge my visa for 190-VIC
> 
> ...


Hi ziad

Many congrats for invite.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## sahilrajpal (Aug 14, 2018)

Application date: 1 August, 2018
Acknowledgement Date: 15 August, 2018


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got an invitation to lodge my visa for 190-VIC
> 
> ...


Congrats bro!!! I guess that you would have a massive work experience in your occupation :spy:


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got an invitation to lodge my visa for 190-VIC
> 
> ...


Congratulations dude..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Ziad Sal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


+1 to all that.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Congrats bro!!! I guess that you would have a massive work experience in your occupation :spy:


Yes, You can say that


----------



## pramodreddy (Oct 8, 2017)

Congrats Bro. God will look after ur career. Don't worry.
Kindly update your status. Even I applied with same points on 17 Jul 2018 and much worried till now as I didn't hear from anyone about the pre-invites. However, now I'm a bit relaxed though, I'm still worried about not receiving the pre-invite, but after seeing ur update my hopes are building a bit. Kindly, update periodically about ur status, which will help many others like me here.


----------



## pramodreddy (Oct 8, 2017)

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got an invitation to lodge my visa for 190-VIC
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro. God will look after ur career. Don't worry.
Kindly update your status. Even I applied with same points on 17 Jul 2018 and much worried till now as I didn't hear from anyone about the pre-invites. However, now I'm a bit relaxed though, I'm still worried about not receiving the pre-invite, but after seeing ur update my hopes are building a bit. Kindly, update periodically about ur status, which will help many others like me here.


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Same here mate..applied directly from website on 25th july..got acknowledgement on 27th July.. asked and submitted commitment letter in september but not yet final decision...i guess it's been 13 weeks over..worried now.. 
Offshore ...


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys! For onshore applicants, it says you need to have financial resources of minimum 20,000$. Does this include assets from back home? or do you need to have 20,000$ in your bank account as cash? Also, can we include our annual salary to this?

Can we modify the online application already sent to liveinmelbourne? or do we need to start a new application altogether if you need to amend it?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

warkan said:


> Hey guys! For onshore applicants, it says you need to have financial resources of minimum 20,000$. Does this include assets from back home? or do you need to have 20,000$ in your bank account as cash? Also, can we include our annual salary to this?
> 
> Can we modify the online application already sent to liveinmelbourne? or do we need to start a new application altogether if you need to amend it?


You can include everything which can be liquidated even your car, cycle, etc
Assets back home if in your name.
Not annual salary but what riches are in bank
You need to show pof only when asked or if you want to show in commitment statement.

If you need to add any other details you can mail them.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

himsrj said:


> You can include everything which can be liquidated even your car, cycle, etc
> Assets back home if in your name.
> Not annual salary but what riches are in bank
> You need to show pof only when asked or if you want to show in commitment statement.
> ...


Thank you for the confirmation. So, to update my financial details, I can just reply them to the email sent by them asking me to confirm my assets? I do not need to start a new application, right?

I had given the wrong assets information which was less than 20,000. Hence, I think they have sent an email out.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

warkan said:


> Thank you for the confirmation. So, to update my financial details, I can just reply them to the email sent by them asking me to confirm my assets? I do not need to start a new application, right?
> 
> I had given the wrong assets information which was less than 20,000. Hence, I think they have sent an email out.


Yes do that asap. If they have asked for it, male a consolidated pdf with proofs in total and mail them back scan copies.

Once mailed after 1-2 days take acknowledgement that they have got it and updated it.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Yes do that asap. If they have asked for it, male a consolidated pdf with proofs in total and mail them back scan copies.
> 
> Once mailed after 1-2 days take acknowledgement that they have got it and updated it.



They have mentioned in the email that I do not need to show proof?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

warkan said:


> They have mentioned in the email that I do not need to show proof?


Means pdf containing necessary docs to proove proofs, like car & other docs, land ownership, bank statement latest of 1 month.
Also mention that you made mistake while filling form earlier.
just make sure it goes slight above 20k


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

*outlook*

Hi Guy, 

I've spent for while to collect info from members in this thread since I joined, here is the data that I found: 

ack date | veri date | ita
13akber => 27/7 => 18/10 => 23/10
sweet185 => 27/7 => 12/10 => 
deepak234 => 12/8 => 10/10 => 15/10
Ricco => 6/7 => 24/8 => 19/9
ultimate => 8/7 => 10/9 => 20/9
himsrj => 17/7 => 2/10 => 9/10
at03 => 31/7 => 4/10 => 9/10
dpansuriya => 17/7 => 08/10 => 15/10
jayasrinivask => 4/8 => N/A => 8/10
sahilrajpal => 15/8 => 30/10 => 

In average, it takes ~70 days to get employer verification and ~76 days to get ita (1 week after verification)

Hope you guy have an overview on the time frame.
Cheers,


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Applied 17/7
EV 24/7
Commitment 20/9 submitted 24/9
ITA 9/10
I think for ev there is no time limit. For final response there is.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

pramodreddy said:


> Congrats Bro. God will look after ur career. Don't worry.
> Kindly update your status. Even I applied with same points on 17 Jul 2018 and much worried till now as I didn't hear from anyone about the pre-invites. However, now I'm a bit relaxed though, I'm still worried about not receiving the pre-invite, but after seeing ur update my hopes are building a bit. Kindly, update periodically about ur status, which will help many others like me here.


Thanks Bro, wish you all the best, I can understand the anxiety in this, I've been there, I will keep updating my status.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Means pdf containing necessary docs to proove proofs, like car & other docs, land ownership, bank statement latest of 1 month.
> Also mention that you made mistake while filling form earlier.
> just make sure it goes slight above 20k


On the email it says 'We do not indicate the funds required to make a successful application. It is the applicant's responsibility to research the cost of living in Victoria and to provide a true and accurate reflection of the funds available for migration. We do not require any evidence of the resources available'.

You reckon just slightly above 20k should be okay?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

warkan said:


> On the email it says 'We do not indicate the funds required to make a successful application. It is the applicant's responsibility to research the cost of living in Victoria and to provide a true and accurate reflection of the funds available for migration. We do not require any evidence of the resources available'.
> 
> You reckon just slightly above 20k should be okay?


I send them of 22k, as its mention 20k for onshore applicant. 
Rest all is standard communication. Need not to worry much, it just goes in your file. Scan copies of all proof in pdf, consolidate it. Then mention break up in mail body.
Take acknowledgement that they have updated same in system.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I have applied for 190 vic with 70+5ss points(engineering technologist). I have a job offer letter and applied from onshore. What are the chances of invitation and how the whole process works? Thanks in advance


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

HI,

For VIC 190 state nomination, there is a requirement about financial support as shown below,

ONSHORE APPLICANTS (Working in nominated occupation) --> A$20,000 
If offshore --> some amount

My doubt is at what stage we need to prove to them that we have a minimum account balance? Please help me to understand.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi guys, I have applied for 190 vic with 70+5ss points(engineering technologist). I have a job offer letter and applied from onshore. What are the chances of invitation and how the whole process works? Thanks in advance


I reckon at least 3 people in this thread with the same occupation got ITA recently. You definitely have high chance. Lodge VIC ss => employer verification => ITA . It will take nearly 12 weeks as the current trend.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

davidng said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have applied for 190 vic with 70+5ss points(engineering technologist). I have a job offer letter and applied from onshore. What are the chances of invitation and how the whole process works? Thanks in advance
> ...


Thanks, is it 12 weeks after eoi lodgment or after they ask for documents?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

shashikala said:


> HI,
> 
> For VIC 190 state nomination, there is a requirement about financial support as shown below,
> 
> ...


Its rarely asked do not worry. You must have mentioned same in application , if by mistake you quoted less then 20k than they wil.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Thanks, is it 12 weeks after eoi lodgment or after they ask for documents?


If you were to apply on vic website directly for nomination as was allowed before 10th sep, vic use to give acknowledgement to revert in 12 weeks by mail.
After 10th sep you just need to file seprate eoi for vic and wait indefinately till they pre-invite/initimate you for nomination.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi everyone,*

Can someone share latest pointer status for *VIC* for *190/489 ITA* ? Another question what is ration of* ITA* for *Telecommunications Engineer 263311* ?

*Thanks*


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, is it 12 weeks after eoi lodgment or after they ask for documents?
> ...


I have applied on 1st Nov, so have to wait for the pre-invite. Do i have to work for some months into my job before state can nominate me?


----------



## abhay_923 (Nov 2, 2018)

Guys, I have recently submitted EOI for 190 VIC with points 60+5 for a software engineer. I have applied from onshore and have 1 year in Melbourne, total 9 years. What is the chance of my application to get pre-invite from VIC?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> I have applied on 1st Nov, so have to wait for the pre-invite. Do i have to work for some months into my job before state can nominate me?


Not necessary you can start as and when your offer suggests.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

abhay_923 said:


> Guys, I have recently submitted EOI for 190 VIC with points 60+5 for a software engineer. I have applied from onshore and have 1 year in Melbourne, total 9 years. What is the chance of my application to get pre-invite from VIC?


Going through all vic invites so far it looks good. Sit tight and wait.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi everyone,*
> 
> Can someone share latest pointer status for *VIC* for *190/489 ITA* ? Another question what is ration of* ITA* for *Telecommunications Engineer 263311* ?
> 
> *Thanks*


Telecommunications engineer is not in Vic skilled occupation list
Check their website


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Omg ..still waiting..14 weeks completed and 15 weeks started, days counted from acknowledgement date..applied directly from website..offshore with 65 + 5 ss.
I emailed last week and they say my file is "still under assessment and will provide the outcome as soon as possible".

On 8th week received an email saying its rejected and within 1 hour that time received another email saying system error and disregard that email and again asked for commitment letter..but now 14 weeks completed..

I dnt know how long it takes..confused and lost hope now..


----------



## abhay_923 (Nov 2, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Going through all vic invites so far it looks good. Sit tight and wait.


Thanks for the reply, do you think I'd get pre-invite by January?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

abhay_923 said:


> Thanks for the reply, do you think I'd get pre-invite by January?


Maybe before that, one is not sure of new timelines. Keep updating to let us know but.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Leverd said:


> On 8th week received an email saying its rejected and within 1 hour that time received another email saying system error and disregard that email and again asked for commitment letter..but now 14 weeks completed..
> 
> I dnt know how long it takes..confused and lost hope now..


Since they have already given negative outcome and then relinquish same.
Only outcome you can get is positive one, how long they will take no one knows. 
Better put forward mail stating full details to them.
Else wait.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Does anyone know where i can find about the timeline of pre-invite for 75 pointers ?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone get Employment Verification recently? It has been 10 weeks for me in the silent mode.


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Omg ..still waiting..14 weeks completed and 15 weeks started, days counted from acknowledgement date..applied directly from website..offshore with 65 + 5 ss.
> I emailed last week and they say my file is "still under assessment and will provide the outcome as soon as possible".
> 
> On 8th week received an email saying its rejected and within 1 hour that time received another email saying system error and disregard that email and again asked for commitment letter..but now 14 weeks completed..
> ...



How did you send them an email? 
I am sorry, I know nothing because I use a migration agent to help me in regard to my application. I, however, want to try to send a follow-up letter by myself to the authorities.


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Does anyone know where i can find about the timeline of pre-invite for 75 pointers ?


I am not quite sure. Some people here think that unlike other states, Victoria doesn't really look from the points. 

Some people who only have 65 points may receive the invitation faster than those who are 75 points.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I just received a pre-invite for my EOI for VIC.

Date of Effect is on the 11th of Aug with 75 points W/O SS.

Pre-invite received on 5th Nov.

262111 - Database Administrator.

Will apply for for State Nomination on the 8th of Nov.

Hope others will also receive it soon..

All the best guys..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received a pre-invite for my EOI for VIC.
> 
> ...


It took almost 3 months for pre-invite with 75 points. I have lodged EOI on 1st Nov, do you think it's the normal wait time for pre-invite ?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> It took almost 3 months for pre-invite with 75 points. I have lodged EOI on 1st Nov, do you think it's the normal wait time for pre-invite ?


I am not sure if it's normal.

But my guess is that after 10th September, it would be 12 weeks for EOI and 12 for SS.

Didn't find many cases after that date. So this is just my theory.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received a pre-invite for my EOI for VIC.
> 
> ...


Congrats manu.
Make sure to submit good resume, sample you will get on vic website. Add good references to it .


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Congrats manu.
> Make sure to submit good resume, sample you will get on vic website. Add good references to it .


Thanks..

Sure. Will follow your advice.

The references I have are my friends from previous organizations.

Hoping for the best.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process?
> ...


Hello Amrutha,

Congrats for your SS. Have you applied for Visa yet ?

I have also gotten a pre-invite from Victoria today under code 262111- Database Administrator. 

May I know what was the format for your resume? Which database technology do you work on? What all steps were involved in responding to pre-invite?

I have had my SS rejected earlier, so it would be really great if you can help me out.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

astronautvj said:


> Hello Amrutha,
> 
> Congrats for your SS. Have you applied for Visa yet ?
> 
> ...


Hi Astro, Amrutha,

Even I received my pre-invite today.

Please let me know what aspects should be taken care of while applying for SS.

I am applying for VIC with 75 + 5 points.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes ..i emailed them last week and they replied me saying its still under process and provide the outcome as soon as possible..


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

hnandarusdy said:


> I am not quite sure. Some people here think that unlike other states, Victoria doesn't really look from the points.
> 
> Some people who only have 65 points may receive the invitation faster than those who are 75 points.


Victoria indeed does not put a high weight on points. They have industry panel advisors (from industry) who assess CVs of applicants applying for visa nomination against criteria including the applicant’s skillset, work experience, and likelihood of finding work in the Victorian labour market.
Hence if you already have a job in Victoria in the nominated profession, its a good validation of the last point. Anyone who us an industry expert can apply to become an assessor. I don't think these experienced people are required if they are just going to sort by point and pick from top.


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My total points excluding SS is 60. I had filed my EOI on March 13,2018 . Yet there is no acknowledgement nor pre invite till now from Victoria state.What should I do? I have already emailed them but they say that I have to wait until I get an invite through skill select. Let me know any chances for getting victoria invite.


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Just forgot to mention in my previous post. I will be completing one year in the month of November in Australia and Victoria so 5 points will be added up.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

avilashparida90 said:


> Just forgot to mention in my previous post. I will be completing one year in the month of November in Australia and Victoria so 5 points will be added up.


Just wonder why don't you submit directly through VIC portal then the waiting time is only 12 weeks. I think you are eligible for it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

My occupation is 261313 which is ICT so I could only apply through skill select as the other option I.e 457 to PR is temporarily closed


----------



## Ariel_10 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I got invitation today
ANZSCO : 261312
Age: 30 points
Education : 15 points
Experience: 10 points
English: 10 points
Applied on 30th July, Offshore with Job Offer
Verification call on 31st October (first attempt on 23rd October, but my manager did not answer) , invitation 4th November.


----------



## Ariel_10 (Oct 10, 2018)

Invitation 7th November, not 4th November.


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got invitation today
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Age: 30 points
> ...


Congrats!!!

May I know how did you find the job? Did you apply through any job portal? Considering long PR processing time, is your employer okay to onboard you after long time? 

Apologies for so many questions. I'm also in offshore and thinking if I can also follow the same path like you.

Thank you.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My total points excluding SS is 60. I had filed my EOI on March 13,2018 . Yet there is no acknowledgement nor pre invite till now from Victoria state.What should I do? I have already emailed them but they say that I have to wait until I get an invite through skill select. Let me know any chances for getting victoria invite.


This makes me worried, so vic doesn't care onshore working people... Ridiculous... I have the same points and will be completing my 1 yr in vic coming December... No hope for pre invite even after that...


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Any invitation for software tester in last 4-5 months ? Please share how many points you had and wait time. thanks in advance.


----------



## Ariel_10 (Oct 10, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> May I know how did you find the job? Did you apply through any job portal? Considering long PR processing time, is your employer okay to onboard you after long time?
> 
> ...


Thanks, 
I am working for the Child Company (not the best term i'd use but hey) from my country for 4 years and decided to ask them for the possibility of moving to AU, and I guess they were satisffied by what I've done so far and they agreed.
Regards


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> This makes me worried, so vic doesn't care onshore working people... Ridiculous... I have the same points and will be completing my 1 yr in vic coming December... No hope for pre invite even after that...


Have you filed eoi? When ?
What is point score without ss??
Did you add local references in resume???
In dec eoi gets updated by +5 ??
Did you changed anzsco ???
Can you mail them asking that you are working in vic and are you allowed to file through 457 pathway or for vic nomination directly???


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Totally depends on the role you applied for. Whatever it was in roles and responsibilities my HR told it to them, and on the top they needed offer letter and some documents mailed to them again, which my employer did. It totally depends on the officer who contacts your employer.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Deepak,
Congrats for you invite.
How do they know how to contact the employer? Do we have to have to give the address/email somewhere in the resume ?

Is there is some format apart from the one mentioned on Victoria website(Chronological-CV) ?

I have also gotten the pre-invite and I am in process of submitting the resume.
I have had my resume rejected once so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

astronautvj said:


> Hello Amrutha,
> 
> Congrats for your SS. Have you applied for Visa yet ?
> 
> ...


Congrats astronautvj for receiving the pre-invite. Do you mind sharing your points breakup?


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

rkbn said:


> Congrats astronautvj for receiving the pre-invite. Do you mind sharing your points breakup?


Age: 25 points
Education : 15 points
Experience: 15 points
English: 20 points
Spouse: 5 points
SS : 5 Points


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

astronautvj said:


> Age: 25 points
> Education : 15 points
> Experience: 15 points
> English: 20 points
> ...


That's pretty impressive. Yours is almost a sure shot case. All the best !


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

deepak234 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got my invite on 15th October 2018 for Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Deepak,

Congrats!

I will really appreciate if you can tell me the additional documents you uploaded apart from CV and declaration form while submitting the nomination application. 

--
ANZSCO - 262111 (Database Administrator)
Age: 25 points
Education : 15 points
Experience: 15 points
English: 20 points
Spouse: 5 points
SS : 5 Points
1st pre-invite - Aug 2017
SS rejected - Oct 2017

2nd pre-invite - 5 nov 2018
Yet to submit nomination application


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

rkbn said:


> That's pretty impressive. Yours is almost a sure shot case. All the best !


I dont think it is. It has been rejected once with the same score.


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

astronautvj said:


> I dont think it is. It has been rejected once with the same score.


Oh ! So sorry to hear that. Must have been the CV. OR Was it something else that led to rejection?


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

rkbn said:


> Oh ! So sorry to hear that. Must have been the CV. OR Was it something else that led to rejection?


Its was CV it seems.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

astronautvj said:


> Its was CV it seems.


So a not so good CV which adheres to their format may still get rejected despite the technical expertise and experience?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> So a not so good CV which adheres to their format may still get rejected despite the technical expertise and experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Not sure. They don't give any specific reason for rejection.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

mahaindia said:


> Sorry, one change post 10sep18 is you need to submit only as (or through) EOI and you will get an ITA, previously it was 2 step process, now it's 1step, so it might take upto 12 weeks to receive an invitation as seen from the historical data.
> 
> The reason for this change is for faster processing time, this was mentiones as reason in Victoria website.


Is there any chance that Victoria would invite people with 65 point after recent changes?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

kiran_nine said:


> Submitted EOI on 16th Sep for 190 VIC. No update yet.


Any update?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Is there any chance that Victoria would invite people with 65 point after recent changes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Actually, after the 10th of September, there is a 2 step process.

First we need to apply for EOI. Once we get the pre-invite, we will have to apply for State Nomination for ITA. - this for ICT and 2 other job profiles.

Earlier, you could apply for both parallely.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone have updated recently? I am at 11th week but nothing has been taking into account


----------



## kiran_nine (Jun 18, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Any update?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No :nono:
Still waiting....


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got invitation today
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Age: 30 points
> ...


Hi mate, how can you know the first attempt was failed? Did they email you to inform that? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

My 15 weeks almost done..i sent email asking about my application ..they replied saying still on process..will provide outcome as soon as possible...


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello Buddy,
Can you tell me what all supporting documents you uploaded while filing the Vic state nomination ?


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Actually, after the 10th of September, there is a 2 step process.
> 
> First we need to apply for EOI. Once we get the pre-invite, we will have to apply for State Nomination for ITA. - this for ICT and 2 other job profiles.
> 
> ...


Hi Manu,
I have filed my EOI 190 for VIC. I understand we don't have to do anything else after the 10th Sept changes. Just wait for VIC to send pre-invite, right?

As for pre-invite, is there any know timeline to expect pre-invite, or is it infinite?

Thanks


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> Hi Manu,
> I have filed my EOI 190 for VIC. I understand we don't have to do anything else after the 10th Sept changes. Just wait for VIC to send pre-invite, right?
> 
> As for pre-invite, is there any know timeline to expect pre-invite, or is it infinite?
> ...


Ideally the wait is indefinite...

But I got mine in the 11th week.

So my guess is they take approximately 12 weeks for EOI and the same for State sponsorship.

But we can't say for sure that something works...

In the words of my agent it could be anywhere from two weeks to two years..

So have patience. There is no transparency in EOI process.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Ideally the wait is indefinite...
> 
> But I got mine in the 11th week.
> 
> ...


Few more usual questions 

1. What was your Anzsco code? 
2. Were you onshore? 
3. Did you have job offer? 
4. And lastly how much points did you have without sponsorship?

Thanks


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> Few more usual questions
> 
> Were you onshore? Did you have job offer? And lastly how much points did you have without sponsorship?
> 
> Thanks


I am an offshore applicant without a job offer.

I have 75 points without sponsorship.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> I am an offshore applicant without a job offer.
> 
> I have 75 points without sponsorship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I am a DBA 262111.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

astronautvj said:


> Hello Buddy,
> Can you tell me what all supporting documents you uploaded while filing the Vic state nomination ?


Hi buddy...off shore..no job offer...


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi, what is the current waiting period of pre-invite for 70+5ss points, have applied on 1st Nov with job offer( Engineering technologist). Thanks


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi, what is the current waiting period of pre-invite for 70+5ss points, have applied on 1st Nov with job offer( Engineering technologist). Thanks


Hi 
You have to wait indefinitely, as per victoria website. 
Thanks and Regards


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, what is the current waiting period of pre-invite for 70+5ss points, have applied on 1st Nov with job offer( Engineering technologist). Thanks
> ...


Thanks for the replay, but I wanted to know the average time that people are waiting for the pre-invite after 10th Sep.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Thanks for the replay, but I wanted to know the average time that people are waiting for the pre-invite after 10th Sep.


There is no average timeline for this, can get invite in 4 weeks to 19 weeks. If you go through thread than you might able to analyze same.
Its however is said that vic prefers much work ex in all applications.
Even applicants with 75 points wirhout ss are not invited.
But actual logic behind vic invite is fizzy quantum logic.


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replay, but I wanted to know the average time that people are waiting for the pre-invite after 10th Sep.
> ...



Hi...yes it's not sure how long it takes for invitation..its been 16 weeks already in my case since received acknowledgement...still waiting...long wait...


----------



## Ariel_10 (Oct 10, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi mate, how can you know the first attempt was failed? Did they email you to inform that? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi,
When they contacted my manager, he was busy and asked to be contacted later and they called back after one week. He told me, i did not receive any message from VIC.
Regards


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Hi...yes it's not sure how long it takes for invitation..its been 16 weeks already in my case since received acknowledgement...still waiting...long wait...


Your case is becoming an anomaly. You should be contacting vic regularly.
I was suggesting pre invite timelines.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am an ofshore applicant with 70 points, occupation is Software Tester...

I had submitted by EOI on 15th Sept for 190 visa..but instead of selecting Victoria over there.. I selected all states... I realised this in first week of November and then updated the EOI with Victoria.. 

When will my timeline start.. from the day I first submitted by EOI in September or from the day when I selected Victoria in the EOI ?.. Also, are there any chances of getting a pre invite for offshore software tester with 70 points.. ?

Please suggest..

Kind Regards,


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am an ofshore applicant with 70 points, occupation is Software Tester...
> 
> ...


Since there is no change in the points, your DOE is still the first application date.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Your case is becoming an anomaly. You should be contacting vic regularly.
> I was suggesting pre invite timelines.


I don't know what 's happening with Vic ss. For me, there are only two days left from 12weeks but no acttions has been taken. 

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> I don't know what 's happening with Vic ss. For me, there are only two days left from 12weeks but no acttions has been taken.


Keep calm, sit tight and wait it out, must be on it's way. Contact them after 12 weeks from date of acknowledgement, once pass that.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi guy,

I've got an ITA few minutes ago , it's one day left from 12weeks,
My timeline:

Code: 261313, onshore 
Ack: 30/08
EV: 16/11(via e-mail, my boss forgot to tell me)
ITA: 20/11 (today)

Thank all you guy for sharing.

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> I've got an ITA few minutes ago , it's one day left from 12weeks,
> My timeline:
> ...


Your Points?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Your Points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Have you got direct invite or you need to apply SS now ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Maggo1234 said:


> Have you got direct invite or you need to apply SS now ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Points: 70+5
I applied directly, it was before 10 September.

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> I've got an ITA few minutes ago
> 
> ...


Many congrats to you !! 
Lodge visa asap now.


----------



## vamsidba (Oct 24, 2017)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process?
> ...


How many years did ACS deducted from your experience for database administrator(262111)


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vamsidba said:


> How many years did ACS deducted from your experience for database administrator(262111)


Since my education is relevent to my Job profile, just a few (4) months were deducted.



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi I submitted EOI 20/11/2018 under software engineer 75+ss points with following
30 age
15 experience 
15 education 
10 PTE

How long it will take to get invitation 

Regards


----------



## abhay_923 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone got pre-invites from Vic after September 10 for Software engineer skill? 

Regards
Abhay Somani


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

abhay_923 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got pre-invites from Vic after September 10 for Software engineer skill?
> 
> ...


Have created a thread for post 10sep .
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1462652&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

No , still waiting


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

abhay_923 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got pre-invites from Vic after September 10 for Software engineer skill?
> 
> ...


No , still waiting, Submitted EOI on 22 Sep


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Jojo2011 said:


> Hi I submitted EOI 20/11/2018 under software engineer 75+ss points with following
> 30 age
> 15 experience
> 15 education
> ...


I think you might get 189 in the next round

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhay_923 (Nov 2, 2018)

shashikala said:


> No , still waiting, Submitted EOI on 22 Sep


What your point break-up?


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Leverd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...yes it's not sure how long it takes for invitation..its been 16 weeks already in my case since received acknowledgement...still waiting...long wait...
> ...





davidng said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Your case is becoming an anomaly. You should be contacting vic regularly.
> ...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Leverd said:


> It's been over 16 weeks and 3 days since the acknowledgement received date...at 12th week I emailed and asked about the status of the application and I received reply saying its still under process and will provide the outcome as soon as possible..
> Last week (exactly at 16th week from acknowledgement received date) I emailed again but received same reply saying my application is still under process and will provide an outcome as soon as possible..
> Bit confused...may be because of offshore application it's over 12 weeks..I lose my hope now...I dnt know how long it will take more...confused.....


My guess is as good as anybodys now.
Sit it out as they have already given negative outcome and taken it back, so only way forward is positive outcome.

Else can contact vic on phone 03 9651 9756 ask them that application was rejected and then recieved system error still waiting for final outcome.

On a bad note for offshore few outcomes reported on thread in 17th-14th week where after pre invite they declined final nomination.

Shall not happen to you as they took negative outcome back.
Better call and discuss entire scenario tomorrow with vic.


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello,

I have applied for my CDR+Skill assessment on 1st November 2018 and awaiting results. My query is: Once I receive the +ve outcome (hopefully), I will be filling the EOI on SkillSelect. 
OPTION 1: Should I lodge an application for skill nomination after filling my EOI? Or should I wait for the selection by Victorian Government? 
OPTION 2:If I get selected by Victorian Government after EOI on Skill Select, will then I have to lodge an application for visa nomination by VIC? And after the nomination is granted, I will then have to apply for visa? 

Which Option to choose? I think option 2 is quite lengthy!!!

Age : 31. (turning 32 in September 2019): Points 30
PTE: L:80, W:84, SP:78, R:74. 10 Points
Qualification: 15 (in case of +ve CDR hopefully)
Experience: Total exp is 7 yrs 11 months. (Again depends on skill assessment by EA). So may be I'll be having 15 points (in case of 8 yr exp) or 10 points (in case of any deductions)

Total: 30+10+15+(10/15) = 65/70. +5 for VIC (State sponsorship)


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Still waiting..
Actually I have changed my EOI on 6th week from the Day of receiving acknowledgement email..i forgot my old EOI log in password..so I then created new EOI and submitted to victoria that new EOI details..everythg exactly same even the score but only changed is EOI number..
May be because of changed EOI details my file is delayed? It's been 11 weeks from the time I changed to new EOI and submitted that new EOI details to victoria..i dnt know does it happen like this or it's just my thinking....because it's been long time


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Today my friend received direct grant for Software Tester VIC. Date of application was Sometime in July. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

How many day it usually takes to consider our VIC application after being pre-invited?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

chamku said:


> How many day it usually takes to consider our VIC application after being pre-invited?


You will recieve mail from vic after pre invite when you file nomination, stating outcome will be given in 12 weeks and not to contact before that.


----------



## Bannysingh (Oct 19, 2018)

I got my nomination today from vic after 8 weeks, and got invitation so , what ll next step. My occupation is pastry cook and my point 70. Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Bannysingh said:


> I got my nomination today from vic after 8 weeks, and got invitation so , what ll next step. My occupation is pastry cook and my point 70. Thanks


CONGRATS!!
Next step is to lodge visa asap, get pcc done if not yet, health assessment as well. Go through below thread

189 invite - How to Proceed https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1227801


----------



## thulili (May 10, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I submitted my application on Vic's website in Dec 5th and received an email in which they said "This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made". 

However when I read the website, it is said that "The current processing time for skilled visa nomination applications is approximately 12 weeks, unless you have applied through the international PhD graduate or 457 visa holder pathway which is two weeks". 

I am Phd. So the processing time for my case is 2 weeks? Am I right? 

Thank you!


----------



## giang26290 (May 9, 2018)

thulili said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my application on Vic's website in Dec 5th and received an email in which they said "This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made".
> 
> ...


there is no more 2wks processing time for phd. please refer to this link: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/news-events/news/2018/skilled-visa-nomination-changes


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi.. I would like to know do they contact current employer always in case of state sponsorship ? Is this the case even for offshore applicants ?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have a query regarding 190 VIC ss pre invite. I had submitted application for my VIC ss with 65 +5 points(if selected) in skillselect for 261313 category . I am working now as a deputee on 457 here in Melbourne for over one year now. Do I have any chance of getting a pre invite anytime from now. Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## thulili (May 10, 2017)

Thank you giang26290!


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a query regarding 190 VIC ss pre invite. I had submitted application for my VIC ss with 65 +5 points(if selected) in skillselect for 261313 category . I am working now as a deputee on 457 here in Melbourne for over one year now. Do I have any chance of getting a pre invite anytime from now. Thanks everyone in advance.


I haven't seen any post getting pre invite aftee Sept 10 Changes. Anyone got pre invite?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jainam481993 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi guys i have applied for Vic state nominations in engineering technologist on 9th of August and it's been 17 weeks still haven't received any outcome. Even my employer has been verified 3 times but still they are holding my application for no reason. Moreover my friends who had applied for the same occupation after me got there invitation.


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi guys,

If some one can please help me here -
EOI filed on 4th September 2018.
Without state sponsorship my score is 75 points and with state nomination it will be 80
My profile is 261314 as software tester.

Questions - 
What are the chances of getting pre-invite ? 
Has any one received anything under this code in past few months ? 

Please please please advise.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

jainam481993 said:


> Hi guys i have applied for Vic state nominations in engineering technologist on 9th of August and it's been 17 weeks still haven't received any outcome. Even my employer has been verified 3 times but still they are holding my application for no reason. Moreover my friends who had applied for the same occupation after me got there invitation.


Have patience since employement verification is done they will revert back.
However yours is first case of 3 ev, what date ev's happend on.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

darshanvadera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If some one can please help me here -
> EOI filed on 4th September 2018.
> ...


Have not seen much in this code. You will have to wait it out.
VIC prefers much work ex applicants/onshore applicants has been trend.


----------



## jainam481993 (Dec 6, 2018)

himsrj said:


> jainam481993 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys i have applied for Vic state nominations in engineering technologist on 9th of August and it's been 17 weeks still haven't received any outcome. Even my employer has been verified 3 times but still they are holding my application for no reason. Moreover my friends who had applied for the same occupation after me got there invitation.
> ...


in 15th week according to my agent


----------



## jainam481993 (Dec 6, 2018)

jainam481993 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > jainam481993 said:
> ...


Moreover they asked for authentication letter after 1st EV which happened in 10 week which was provided by the agent and after that there is no reply from them.


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

My is running 19th week since acknowledgement...i applied directly through website without pre-invite...offshore..American Passport..no IELTS.. 
I wait 1 more week..if dnt get outcome within a week then I continue MBA here only...
Let's see what happens...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

jainam481993 said:


> jainam481993 said:
> 
> 
> > jainam481993 said:
> ...


That's a first actually because vic has directly contacted all employers via call to know of job description. 2nd or 3rd contact made if 1st time employer was not able to get through. And they discussed only job descriptions in most of cases.


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Thank you for the reply I could not understand the below -

"VIC prefers much work ex applicants/onshore applicants has been trend."

I have 10+ years of work experience, and you mean that ppl already in Vic have been preferred over from outside ? can you please elaborate..

Thanks.


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

darshanvadera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If some one can please help me here -
> EOI filed on 4th September 2018.
> ...



Hi Thank you for the reply I could not understand the below -

"VIC prefers much work ex applicants/onshore applicants has been trend."

I have 10+ years of work experience, and you mean that ppl already in Vic have been preferred over from outside ? can you please elaborate..

Thanks.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

darshanvadera said:


> Hi Thank you for the reply I could not understand the below -
> 
> "VIC prefers much work ex applicants/onshore applicants has been trend."
> 
> ...


Yes onshore have been preferred over offshore in vic invites since july afaik.
You have much work ex but can only suggest to wait, as they have not given ny timeline in case of pre invite. They clearly state to wait indefinately after submitting vic eoi in system.


----------



## jainam481993 (Dec 6, 2018)

himsrj said:


> jainam481993 said:
> 
> 
> > jainam481993 said:
> ...


 but now EV is done then why are they not giving any outcome?


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Yes onshore have been preferred over offshore in vic invites since july afaik.
> You have much work ex but can only suggest to wait, as they have not given ny timeline in case of pre invite. They clearly state to wait indefinately after submitting vic eoi in system.



Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jainam481993 said:


> but now EV is done then why are they not giving any outcome?


Perhaps ceteris paribus there was a stronger candidate? 

Hope you get the invite


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

Gurujnpn567 said:


> Dear All.. I have processed my Visa application through an agent. Currently, I have submitted my EOI and waiting for an invite. However, my question is how did others track their invites and when should I create an Immi Account..?
> 
> What other documentation can be progressed now in preparation to invite..? Should I do Medical & PCC now..?
> 
> ...


Hi Gurujnpn567

I am in the same boat as yours. What stage is your application at. Can you please provide updated dates/status if your application has moved forward?

Cheers
Rak


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

sunilkk said:


> What are the chances do you think of getting an invite with 75 points from Victoria for 190 visa under 135112 code?:confused2:


Hi Sunilkk

I have also applied for the same job code. Have you recieved any reply? Did your application move forward. If so, can you please share the dates?

Cheers
Rak
Points with SS: 75
EOI(VC) PreInvite: 12 Sep 2018
Awaiting response to file EOI.


----------



## maddyin61 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello All,

Need help for below queries for 190. One of my friend has received CO contact today for below points.

1- He has different names in a Birth certificate and passport so CO requested for AFP for both names.
Is it possible to apply for PCC for Australia and India for Both names? Do they do police verification based on Passport only?

2-He has uploaded statutory declaration for current company experience but CO needs on the declaration on company letterhead. His company is not ready to provide roles and responsibilities on company letterhead. Request you to please let me know what document we can upload to provide response to CO.


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

*Almost an year of waiting without any progress..*



Raksp said:


> Hi Gurujnpn567
> 
> I am in the same boat as yours. What stage is your application at. Can you please provide updated dates/status if your application has moved forward?
> 
> ...


Hello Raksp.. unfortunately, I'm still at the same stage without any further progress. Its been 9 months from the day of EOI but still no luck. Looking into Immi Tracker there are people waiting from long time.. Considering the year end holiday season I'm not too hopeful in the month of Dec and Jan.. I guess it will be pushed to 2019 to get an invite.. How about you..? when did you apply?


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

Gurujnpn567 said:


> Hello Raksp.. unfortunately, I'm still at the same stage without any further progress. Its been 9 months from the day of EOI but still no luck. Looking into Immi Tracker there are people waiting from long time.. Considering the year end holiday season I'm not too hopeful in the month of Dec and Jan.. I guess it will be pushed to 2019 to get an invite.. How about you..? when did you apply?


Thanks Gurujnpn567,

Even I have not seen any updates, so thought of posting here. I applied on 12th Sep. Considering your dates, it is next to impossible for me to receive any time soon. My break up is 

Age: 25 Qual: 15 Exp:10 PTE:20 SS:5
Code: 135112

Lets keep on sharing updates

Regards
Rak


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Did any one got pre invite today?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks like VIC isn't sending many invites these days. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guys,
Kindly provide feedback regarding my case as a ICT security specialist with 70 + 5 points. Do you think the chance with Victora is higher than NSW ? 
Regards


----------



## shivi1223 (Dec 12, 2018)

*190 Invitation*

Hi Guys, 

Would appreciate if someone could help with below question:

I have received an Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination on 7/12/2018. I will be submitting the online application for Victoria visa nomination in the next couple of days.

I have two questions regarding ACS (Australian Computer Society) assessment:

1) I successfully did ACS assessment in Feb 2017 which considers work experience of 1 years and 3 months relevant to Analyst Programmer (261311). I am in the same work position since Feb 2017 and as of today I have total 3 years and 2 months of Analyst Programmer. My question is do I need a new ACS skill assessment to state 3 years of work experience?

2) I will submitting the online application for Victoria visa nomination on 14/12/2018 and according to the website it can maximum 12 weeks to process an application. My current ACS skill assessment will expire on 07/02/2019. 
My question is if I don't get the VIC visa nomination before 07/02/2019 will my current ACS skill assessment still be valid? 
If no, I will apply for a new ACS assessment and can I upload it after submitting the online application for VIC visa nomination (In Jan 2019)?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

shivi1223 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone could help with below question:
> 
> ...


If in acs assessment same role was marked as continued and rnr has not changed than can claim points.
For now they will check all claims made by you in eoi. Have to file vic nomination within 14 days without any fees.
As per vic skill assessment shall stand valid till lodgement of visa application.


What you can do is file vic nomination and simultaneously start assessment and update it to vic when its completed. 

Be sure enough that assessing again will not have any change in points.
Also put forward solid resume with good references, i beleieve you are onshore.
Plz share your anzsco and points claimed if can ??


----------



## shivi1223 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for replying.
Yes I am onshore, applied for 190 EOI last month with 70 points


----------



## karthikeyan.kulandaisamy (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi,

Can any one please answer my queries below,

I am currently working in Melbourne with 457 Visa.I submitted EOI for 262113(System Admin) job code in 190 category(VIC state) with 75 points.

1.I understand from the above discussion that its difficult to get a invite for this job code.Is it true?

2.Whether VIC inviting for this job code.If not, please suggest the state name where I can try.

Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

karthikeyan.kulandaisamy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please answer my queries below,
> 
> ...


Nobody has reported invite in this code for sometime now.
If any other code matches your rnr much than can go for that as well.

Can check myimmitracker and iscah for samples and predictions on anzscos.

South australia and NSW have also invited un past for this code.


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Looks like VIC isn't sending many invites these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


@Maggo1234 where & how do you see these invite #s from Victoria fr 190? Immi tracker?


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone.. .
I just got invitation to apply PR.. through offshore...american passport - no ielts.. took exactly 20 weeks...


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Leverd said:


> Hello Everyone.. .
> I just got invitation to apply PR.. through offshore...american passport - no ielts.. took exactly 20 weeks...


Your wait and struggles finally have been paid off! Congratz mate! 
Now Enjoy the holiday like a boss!


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

....thank you


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Immitracker someone reported an invite for https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

saju223 - 261112 - Systems Analyst, Points w/o SS 75, State VIC, EOI Nov 15 2019, Invited date Nov 27,2018

Questioning the accuracy of information? I have same points and an earlier EOI... or am I reading the information wrong?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> Immitracker someone reported an invite for https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> saju223 - 261112 - Systems Analyst, Points w/o SS 75, State VIC, EOI Nov 15 2019, Invited date Nov 27,2018
> 
> Questioning the accuracy of information? I have same points and an earlier EOI... or am I reading the information wrong?


Meeting the minimum eligibility criteria is just one aspect of how VIC determines their nominations (according to their website) - so it could be the other candidate was more suitable based on the other aspects (which are wide-ranging and subjective):

"Every application for Victorian visa nomination is assessed individually with a focus on your ability to address a number of assessment criteria, including:

-your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria

-the demand for your particular skills and expertise and your ability to find work in Victoria

-the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market, and

-your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependants, in Victoria with a view to long-term settlement in Victoria.

Applicants who best meet the assessment criteria will be offered nomination."

Edit:

E.g. perhaps their past professional experience (via their CV) was more suitable to what VIC is looking for - despite the same occupation, points, and later DOE.


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi mates today we got pre invite from Vic 190
Dec 12 eoi lodge
Anszco 233211- civil engr
65+5pts
10pts english
We have only 14days to complete the documents then we need to wait for the final ITA.
Hoping for a good outcome. Just pray hard🙏🙏🙏


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

PandaBelle said:


> Hi mates today we got pre invite from Vic 190
> Dec 12 eoi lodge
> Anszco 233211- civil engr
> 65+5pts
> ...


are u onshore?


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

hi mate our application is offshore.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

Has anybody got invite from VIC with 75 [with SS] in 261313 since Nov, 2018 ?


----------



## jau84 (Mar 26, 2017)

Leverd said:


> Hello Everyone.. .
> I just got invitation to apply PR.. through offshore...american passport - no ielts.. took exactly 20 weeks...




Congrats @Leverd! Pls what is your occupation and number of years of experience. 

This is great for offshore applicants.


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

When did you apply your pre-invite / ITA? 

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Raksp said:


> When did you apply your pre-invite / ITA?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk



Hello...i applied on the website directly with selection "Any State" in EOI..... I didn't wait for pre invite ...same day I make EOI and after 1 hr I applied on victoria website directly...


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

It was around mid july


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

jau84 said:


> Leverd said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone.. .
> ...




Cook ...10 yrs of experiences


----------



## O88V (Aug 20, 2017)

*Please advcie*

Hi

I am asking this question behalf a friend of mine,

She has done her MBA+MPA and currently into 6 months of her 485 visa. She is working at one of the leading banks in Melbourne. and she also have overseas banking experience as an assistant manager operations for 2 years. She is planing to move to Tasmania as she has been advised that she will not be able to apply for any VISA from VIC. 

Can you please advise whether there is any opportunity for her to apply for 190 or 489 from VIC? 

Cheers


----------



## er.anshuman (Dec 10, 2017)

*Invitation for 261313 code*

Hi,

Has anyone received the invite for VIC or NSW since Dec 2018?

I am looking for any pointers as to by when can I expect the invite for VIC with DOE: 27th Nov 2018, PTE: 20 points and EOI: 80 points.

Was also looking on the approximate timeframe for NSW with DOE: 4th Dec 2018

Was looking forward to the approximate timeline as I would be losing 5 points for age coming 14th Feb.

Any pointers would be highly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

er.anshuman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received the invite for VIC or NSW since Dec 2018?
> 
> ...


You should get an invite under 189 in the next round with 75 points 261313
Why do you want to bother with 190 I fail to understand 

Cheers


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

NB said:


> You should get an invite under 189 in the next round with 75 points 261313
> 
> Why do you want to bother with 190 I fail to understand
> 
> ...


How about 261314 with 65 incl SS Vic onshore?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## er.anshuman (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> You should get an invite under 189 in the next round with 75 points 261313
> Why do you want to bother with 190 I fail to understand
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you for replying to my post  Actually, I am claiming 5 partner points for 190 with her anzsco code being 225113 : Marketing Specialist. This code is not open for 189, hence I have 70 points for 189, which will further be reduced by 5 coming 14th Feb.

I had two more linked questions.
1) I am the primary applicant here and my code is 261313 (Software Engineer - ICT code) which is part of the skilled occupation list whereas my partner code is 225113, which is part of Short-term Skilled Occupation List. In such a scenario, for the 190 subclass, will VIC or NSW sponsorship give me 80 points, or 75 points (considering my partner's occupation is not open in their states).
2) I have already applied for VIC and NSW in two separate EOI's (as updated earlier). Should I be applying for Southern Australia in a third EOI, given that for SA my occupation and my partner's occupation both are eligible through higher points criteria (80 points including state nomination points)

Looking forward to your valuable insight.

Cheers


----------



## er.anshuman (Dec 10, 2017)

er.anshuman said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for replying to my post  Actually, I am claiming 5 partner points for 190 with her anzsco code being 225113 : Marketing Specialist. This code is not open for 189, hence I have 70 points for 189, which will further be reduced by 5 coming 14th Feb.
> 
> ...



Hi Kaju/NB,

Any idea on the above ... pointers would be really appreciable.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

er.anshuman said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for replying to my post  Actually, I am claiming 5 partner points for 190 with her anzsco code being 225113 : Marketing Specialist. This code is not open for 189, hence I have 70 points for 189, which will further be reduced by 5 coming 14th Feb.
> 
> ...


As you have already applied for Vic and nsw SS, the EOI will show how many points you are getting for the same
Why this question , I don’t understand on how many points you will get
The system calculates the points on its own and no action is required by you except to ensure that you enter the data correctly 

2. No idea

Cheers


----------



## rejul2007 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi All

I am planning to apply state sponsorship PR with Victoria for Business analyst occupation. I have got 70 points in total. What are the chances of getting invitation?

My age limit will get over by August 2 (33years), I wanted to get the invitation of visa lodgment before that? Is this possible if I m putting my EOI within this month?

Any advice?

Regards
Rejul R


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

rejul2007 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am planning to apply state sponsorship PR with Victoria for Business analyst occupation. I have got 70 points in total. What are the chances of getting invitation?
> 
> ...


Do you have 70 points including State Sponsorship? In that case, you are in a long queue, as a lot of people are waiting for so long on 70 points. I will suggest at least to log the EOI asap and stand in QUEUE.


----------



## rejul2007 (Mar 2, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Do you have 70 points including State Sponsorship? In that case, you are in a long queue, as a lot of people are waiting for so long on 70 points. I will suggest at least to log the EOI asap and stand in QUEUE.


What are the chances to get this done before August 2?

Any idea about the time as per the current situation?

regards
Rejul R


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

rejul2007 said:


> What are the chances to get this done before August 2?
> 
> Any idea about the time as per the current situation?
> 
> ...


The only way is to increase your point in some way. Maybe PTE or via Spouse skills if married. No other means, as I am waiting on 70 points since last year.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> The only way is to increase your point in some way. Maybe PTE or via Spouse skills if married. No other means, as I am waiting on 70 points since last year.




Community Language?


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has already received preinvite from Victoria for 261313 after the Sept 10 changes (removal of streamlined processing for 457 holders)? 

I have submitted my EOI with 70 points with SS for 190 last Sept-10-2018; application is onshore... just wondering if anyone already got a preinvite by any chance? 

**preinvite = invitation to apply for state nomination


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

fer2_4fer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has already received preinvite from Victoria for 261313 after the Sept 10 changes (removal of streamlined processing for 457 holders)?
> 
> ...


I have applied for pre-invite on Sep 12 with same point level but different Anzsco. Still waiting for updates. 

Regards 


Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Is your Anzsco an ICT code? Hoping we would get the preinvite soon!



Raksp said:


> fer2_4fer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## Raksp (Aug 29, 2018)

fer2_4fer said:


> Is your Anzsco an ICT code? Hoping we would get the preinvite soon!


Yes it is ICT 135112. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## pausyum (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey guys I'm new in the forum. Has anyone gotten a pre-invite from Vic in Jan 2019 so far? The EOI tracker seems to be in deep slumber with zero new pre-invite since Dec 20...


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

pausyum said:


> Hey guys I'm new in the forum. Has anyone gotten a pre-invite from Vic in Jan 2019 so far? The EOI tracker seems to be in deep slumber with zero new pre-invite since Dec 20...




I got it on 24th December.


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

May we know your anzsco code and your eoi doe mate?


----------



## Essam Ramadan (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi, Does Victoria need a job offer for Visa 190, Mechanical Engineer, 65 point + 5 ss?


----------



## kishoresalian (Jan 3, 2019)

hi Even I have applied for state sponsorship for engineering technologist, it’s 15 th week now no reply from them


----------



## kishoresalian (Jan 3, 2019)

jainam481993 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > jainam481993 said:
> ...


Hi, have you received invitation?


----------



## kishoresalian (Jan 3, 2019)

jainam481993 said:


> Hi guys i have applied for Vic state nominations in engineering technologist on 9th of August and it's been 17 weeks still haven't received any outcome. Even my employer has been verified 3 times but still they are holding my application for no reason. Moreover my friends who had applied for the same occupation after me got there invitation.


Hi jainam, even I have applied for same, it’s my 15th week, what do they ask your employer about job? Have you received any update?


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Application submitted on April 11, 2018. Code - 263111 with 70 points. Still no invite from VIC (190). No hope on 189 as I have only 65 points.


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

SP77 said:


> Application submitted on April 11, 2018. Code - 263111 with 70 points. Still no invite from VIC (190). No hope on 189 as I have only 65 points.


I am new to this forum. 

As mentioned above, I have submitted the 190 application (VIC) in April 11, 2018. I am 41 years old. 

Age -15, PTE - 20, Degree-15, Overseas Exp - 15

Should I keep some hope to receive the invite or forget it? Its more than 9 months now.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

SP77 said:


> I am new to this forum.
> 
> As mentioned above, I have submitted the 190 application (VIC) in April 11, 2018. I am 41 years old.
> 
> ...


Do not lose hope the day merit comes to 70 you will get the invite.


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi there.
My Doe for 189 for engineering technologist is 22 dec 2018 with 70 points. How long u guys reckon i have to wait?
What are the chances for 190?


----------



## shivi1223 (Dec 12, 2018)

*190 Invitation*

Hi Guys,

I had applied for 190 Victoria State Nomination on 20/12/2018. 

Today I received below response:

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

The assessment process requires you to complete a nomination declaration and return the signed document to the Skilled and Business Migration Program. This declaration confirms that all parties understand the conditions and limitations of Victorian Government nomination and you should ensure that you read and understand this document prior to signature and submission.

We do not require a hard copy of the document.

If we do not receive the declaration from you within two weeks, the application will be deemed invalid and your file closed.

We look forward to receiving the declaration.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Global Victoria
Department of Jobs, Precincts and Regions
GPO Box 4509, Victoria, 3000

As part of the application, I had already provided the Skilled Visa Scheme: Nomination Declaration signed form.

Do I need to provide the same document again or is there any other document.

Would appreciate if someone can reply asap .

-Shivi


----------



## 457aug2016 (Sep 7, 2016)

shivi1223 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for 190 Victoria State Nomination on 20/12/2018.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Shivi.. I am a newbie myself so might not be able to answer your question.. how many points did you had for state sponsorship?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

shivi1223 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for 190 Victoria State Nomination on 20/12/2018.
> 
> ...


You can get declaration format on below link

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...as/supporting-documentation-for-skilled-visas

Filled form must be mailed back to them and you are all set.


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

shivi1223 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for 190 Victoria State Nomination on 20/12/2018.
> 
> ...



When did you lodge EOI ? What skill did you apply for ? I applied for EOI on 10-12-2018 for Software tester and waiting for nomination, offshore?


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi shivi, what anszco code did you apply for? Did u send an application in live in melbourne site or just submitted an eoi?



shivi1223 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> Yes I am onshore, applied for 190 EOI last month with 70 points


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Does civil engineer profession need to submit victoria state seperate application or just eoi is enough by mentioning victoria state nomination?


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

*Conflicted!*

Dear All, 

I'm in a very tricky situation, please help me out. 
I have 4.5 years of experience as ICT Security specialist and from a non ICT background in my bachelors. I'm awaiting ACS outcome at this time.

My current score is *65* - 
30 points(27yrs age)+
20 points (PTE)+
15 Bachelors in Engineering (non ICT)

Since non pro-rata cut off is at 70, I have no hopes to get a 189 invite.

I'm keen to apply for Vic and NSW for subclass 190 which makes my score 70; What could be my chances? 

My dilemma is because, if I do not stand a chance in this race, I'm willing to move to Melbourne on a study visa and join Masters of Cyber Security which will add on to my current role as ICT security specialist.

The current ceiling for my occupation is only 18% filled; and since my PTE score is 79+
1. Should I have my hopes up for VIC with 70 points (SS)? or just move to Melbourne on a study visa?
2. Should I consider applying for any other states for 190 subclass -70 points (SS)?

The earliest intake i can join masters is in July and I don't want to miss July deadline and waste another year.

(I'm actually from India but I have 2 years overseas experience in Malaysia(current residence); if it helps my CV in anyway!)

Your suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi All, need some advice, my current eoi doesn't have points claim for experience yet, but come august 1 I would be eligible to claim additional 5 points. Question is, i have left current job role end date as blank since I am continuing in that role. Come Aug 1, do i need to manually update my eoi to claim the 5 points or will it auto-update and add 5 points to my total?


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

fer2_4fer said:


> Hi All, need some advice, my current eoi doesn't have points claim for experience yet, but come august 1 I would be eligible to claim additional 5 points. Question is, i have left current job role end date as blank since I am continuing in that role. Come Aug 1, do i need to manually update my eoi to claim the 5 points or will it auto-update and add 5 points to my total?


It is my understanding that you can leave 'To Date' blank and the points will be added automatically.


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello, I'm a newbie and still learning the lingo.

I applied for Victoria 190 EoI on Jan. 12, 2019 as Software Engineer (261313) with 70 points + 5 SS. I have been continuously employed at Melbourne since June 2017.

My 70 points break-down: Age=15, English=20, Education=15, Australian Work=5, Overseas Work=10 and Partner=5.

*Question*: Given that I am an onshore applicant who's working in Melbourne for almost 18 months now, does it make it easier for me to get an SS invite from Victoria? If so, any guess on when I could expect the invite?

I apologize for the newbie/naive question. But I'm expecting a few changes in my family life in the coming months. Any direction from the experts on the forum would help plan contingencies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bajis said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie and still learning the lingo.
> 
> I applied for Victoria 190 EoI on Jan. 12, 2019 as Software Engineer (261313) with 70 points + 5 SS. I have been continuously employed at Melbourne since June 2017.
> 
> ...


You are ticking all the right boxes, but SS is totally an opaque processs
The only thing against you is your age which I presume is 40+

No one in the world can predict whether you will actually get a SS or not
Request your employer to sponsor a 186 

You have to just wait and hope for the best

Cheers


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

NB said:


> You are ticking all the right boxes, but SS is totally an opaque processs
> The only thing against you is your age which I presume is 40+
> 
> No one in the world can predict whether you will actually get a SS or not
> ...


Thanks for the reply NB. Yes I'm 40+. I began work in mid-2017 under 457. My company told me that I'd need to wait for 3 years before 186 can be applied for (something about "temporary residence transition stream".) So decided to take care of PR myself.

When I'm grasping at straws to make some life-changing decisions, it's invaluable for me to get different perspectives an opinions about my situation. And for that, I thank you heartily.


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

Conflicted!
Dear All, 

I'm in a very tricky situation, please help me out. 
I have 4.5 years of experience as ICT Security specialist and from a non ICT background in my bachelors. I'm awaiting ACS outcome at this time.

My current score is 65 - 
30 points(27yrs age)+
20 points (PTE)+
15 Bachelors in Engineering (non ICT)

Since non pro-rata cut off is at 70, I have no hopes to get a 189 invite.

I'm keen to apply for Vic and NSW for subclass 190 which makes my score 70; What could be my chances? 

My dilemma is because, if I do not stand a chance in this race, I'm willing to move to Melbourne on a study visa and join Masters of Cyber Security which will add on to my current role as ICT security specialist.

The current ceiling for my occupation is only 18% filled; and since my PTE score is 79+
1. Should I have my hopes up for VIC with 70 points (SS)? or just move to Melbourne on a study visa?
2. Should I consider applying for any other states for 190 subclass -70 points (SS)?

The earliest intake i can join masters is in July and I don't want to miss July deadline and waste another year.

(I'm actually from India but I have 2 years overseas experience in Malaysia(current residence); if it helps my CV in anyway!)

Your suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## pbb (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi,

I applied EOi for Victoria 190 with 65 points including ss on 24th September 2018, but I didn't receive eoi yet.

Did anyone get eoi who applied after 10 September 2018?

I am onshore applicant having 3.5 year experience working in Melbourne. Is any chance of getting eoi on 65 points?

Thanks
PBB


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Does anybody know if I would need to submit a new skill assessment to claim the additional 5 pts? I will be continuing in the same company on the same role and will be able to get employment certificate. 

I reckon there shouldn't be any need for a new assessment right?



bajis said:


> fer2_4fer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, need some advice, my current eoi doesn't have points claim for experience yet, but come august 1 I would be eligible to claim additional 5 points. Question is, i have left current job role end date as blank since I am continuing in that role. Come Aug 1, do i need to manually update my eoi to claim the 5 points or will it auto-update and add 5 points to my total?
> ...


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi guys, do we need to hv employment in vic state for applying 190 visa from offshore?
Website says only poeple living in other states in australia need employment offer. Did anyone from offshore apply fpr 190 visa withput job offer in vic? What are the chances for software engineer in getting 190 ss?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

NewIndis said:


> Hi guys, do we need to hv employment in vic state for applying 190 visa from offshore?
> Website says only poeple living in other states in australia need employment offer. Did anyone from offshore apply fpr 190 visa withput job offer in vic? What are the chances for software engineer in getting 190 ss?


You can make seprate eoi for vic, that's what is applying for 190 vic. Offer or deputation does not matter after 10 sep changes. If your credentials are what vic seeks for, you will get invite.


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Hello People,
I submitted EOI to VIC on 26th June 2018 with 70+5 points - Analyst Programmer (261311) as an offshore applicant.

I received an invite on 18th Jan to apply on the liveinmelbourne website. I have the following questions:

1. Do all applicants (261xxx) get invites for 190 visa once application is submitted on the liveinmelbourne website? Or are there applications which do not get an invite after submission.

2. How many weeks does it take to get an invite for 190 visa after submitting an application on the liveinmelbourne website on average for 261xxx job codes?
(I am asking the second questions because as per my current ACS skills assessment, I will get 5 additional points on April 30 2019. However, I recently submitted another skills assessment application adding my summer internship during my master's degree which can add 5 points to my 189 visa application in Feb 2019 instead of April 30. And that would significantly increase odds of my 189 EOI being invited on the March 11 round. I, like everone else, would prefer 189 visa)


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

akashgjoshi said:


> Hello People,
> I submitted EOI to VIC on 26th June 2018 with 70+5 points - Analyst Programmer (261311) as an offshore applicant.
> 
> I received an invite on 18th Jan to apply on the liveinmelbourne website. I have the following questions:
> ...



You should receive a response from Vic with in 12 weeks of submitting your application on the liveinvic site.

It could be an ITA for Visa (high probability) or a rejection.

I received mine in 9 weeks.

If you did not receive it in the 12 week window, you may then contact Victoria for an update, but not before that.

FYI, I am an offshore applicant 262111 Database Administrator.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> You should receive a response from Vic with in 12 weeks of submitting your application on the liveinvic site.
> 
> It could be an ITA for Visa (high probability) or a rejection.
> 
> ...


Also, your points will be auto updated by April. But they won't be considered as they are required only for EOI, which you have already received.

You will be submitting your Vic nomination with in 14 days from the date of receiving ITA for state nomination.

So you can't wait until then.

Your additional points will not contribute to appending up processing times and their lacking is not going to slow your nomination and visa. So chill..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pbb (Jan 17, 2019)

manu14143 said:


> You should receive a response from Vic with in 12 weeks of submitting your application on the liveinvic site.
> 
> It could be an ITA for Visa (high probability) or a rejection.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you tell me how to contact VIC immigration. 

Thanks,
PBB


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pbb said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/contact-us


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Hello,
I have one more question.

Is it possible to get medicals done before receiving an invite for 189 or 190 visa?
I will be visiting India in Feb for few weeks and I would like to get it done there as it would save me few hundred $$.

If yes, is there a thread on this forum which has info about this or any other webpage/blog which has more information regarding this topic.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

pbb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me how to contact VIC immigration.
> 
> ...


You can try this.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/contact-us


----------



## pbb (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for reply to previous post.

Can I know from which email address I will receive invite from Victoria state nomination and Is any update seen on EOI application after receiving the invite?

Thanks,
PBB


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

pbb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for reply to previous post.
> 
> ...


If you are going through a MARA agent, he / she would get the email and they would forward it to you.
Else you would receive it on the same email that you used to register on liveinvic site to submit your nomination.

In EOI, the status would be changed to INVITED from SUBMITTED.

Also you will have a correspondence showing ITA FOR VISA, in addition to your current ITA FOR STATE NOMINATION.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I had applied for pre invite in march 2018 with 65 points including SS, but my points updated on 1stdecember 2018 to 70 points including SS. Is there any possibility that i will get a pre invite from VIC anytime soon? My code is 261313 ICT software engineer.


----------



## NewApplicant05 (Dec 18, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Today my friend received direct grant for Software Tester VIC. Date of application was Sometime in July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I am waiting for pre-invite from Victoria since Aug 2018 for software tester code 261314 with 70 points including SS. The wait is endless......


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

NewApplicant05 said:


> Maggo1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Today my friend received direct grant for Software Tester VIC. Date of application was Sometime in July.
> ...


Hi NewApplicant, did you apply via live in melbourne site? Or just submitted EOI? Can you let us know as soon as you get an ITA for state nomination so we could at least get a high level idea on VIC timelines?


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Today my friend received direct grant for Software Tester VIC. Date of application was Sometime in July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi Maggo1234, do you know if your friend applied via live in melbourne site or just via EOI?


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

manu14143 said:


> You should receive a response from Vic with in 12 weeks of submitting your application on the liveinvic site.
> 
> It could be an ITA for Visa (high probability) or a rejection.
> 
> ...




Dear manu14143,

My total points are 65+5=70pts, any idea what are the changes for 70pts?

BR


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

syedabraar said:


> Dear manu14143,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Syed,

You satisfy the eligibility for application and so you definitely have a chance.

But since the provision of ITA for both State Sponsorship and Visa is based on the points, we will not be able to assess how soon you will get them.

You may logon to myimmitracker and see how many have the same points and job code as yours and how long did it take for them to receive their ITA, which should give you as estimate.

Also the timelines are dependent on the demand for your skillset.
So it may be sooner than what you would expect from observing myimmitracker or may take a little longer.

Could you provide your ANZSCO code?

Someone, with the same skillset, who already is in the process can help you better.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

manu14143 said:


> syedabraar said:
> 
> 
> > Dear manu14143,
> ...


Thanks for the swift reply. My anzsco is 262111 Database Administrator. 
I am regularly checking the my immitracker, however, there are ppl who are awaiting since March 2018 with 70points. I am nervous, getting pessemestic day by day. I hope before this July I could get that invitation from VIC.


----------



## vikas5431 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi,

I had applied for job code - 261313 Software Engineer and got a similar email. 

_Unfortunately the Victorian Government is not currently accepting nomination applications for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer outside of this new process and therefore the application has been deemed invalid and is now closed._

As per their website for *ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations* EOI alone is enough and separate application on Victoria website is not required. However i think for Software engineering job code we needs to apply separately on Victoria website. Appreciate if any one can help here.


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

vikas5431 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for job code - 261313 Software Engineer and got a similar email.
> 
> ...


No, that's not true. My EoI date is 12-Jan-2019, onshore in VIC, 261313 (Software Engineer) for VIC 190. I took got the same email back after applying in 'Live in Melbourne' website. All ICT codes need to submit EoI in Skill Select... and wait!


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vikas5431 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas,

For ICT, Nursing and Engineering, EOI needs to be submitted first, should receive an ITA for State Nomination from that EOI and only then should you be submitting the State Nomination.

For others, you can submit them both in parallel.

How did you submit your's?

If you did it the same way, then I am not sure why you have received the email.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas5431 (Sep 9, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> For ICT, Nursing and Engineering, EOI needs to be submitted first, should receive an ITA for State Nomination from that EOI and only then should you be submitting the State Nomination.
> 
> ...


I applied for job code *261313 Software Engineer
* . Will it fall under ICT, Nursing and Engineering? I submitted my EOI and immediately applied on their state website.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vikas5431 said:


> I applied for job code *261313 Software Engineer
> 
> * . Will it fall under ICT, Nursing and Engineering? I submitted my EOI and immediately applied on their state website.


That is an ICT code. So you will have to wait until you get a response for the EOI and only then your nomination will be considered.

So all we can now do is wait.....

All the best...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas5431 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Manu. Just one more query.
The email mentioned - _for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer outside of this new process and therefore the application has been deemed invalid and is now closed
_

Will this effect my already submitted EOI for victoria ? Hopefully that is not deemed invalid.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vikas5431 said:


> Thanks Manu. Just one more query.
> The email mentioned - _for the occupation of 261313 Software Engineer outside of this new process and therefore the application has been deemed invalid and is now closed
> _
> 
> Will this effect my already submitted EOI for victoria ? Hopefully that is not deemed invalid.


No.

When you apply for your nomination, you also mention your EOI.

This nomination was invalidated as the EOI wasn't invited.

But the EOI, however, is not affected.

You may check the correspondence tab of the EOI to see if there are any updates.

Else, it should be good.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas5431 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Manu.


----------



## Mano9494 (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: Wait Time*

Hi Guys,

Job Code - 261313
Nomination applied - 14/Dec/2018
Points - 65 + 5(Nomination)

Can you please let me know any ETA as to when i will be getting a pre-invite/decision in this new process flow? The immi-tracker has no frequent updates for VIC 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

I have same code and points, submitted my eoi last Sept-10-2018 and I still haven't received invitation to apply for state nomination.... Still waiting. Anyone else who received preinvite on this anszco recently?


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

*Please share your thoughts*

Hello All,

First of all appologies for posting the same query in multiple threads as I am still not clear and did not get any response so far in places where I had before.

My current point is 80 for VISA 190 and 70 for 189,

Here are my points breakdown,

*ANZSCO:* 261313
*Age:* 25
*Education:* 15
*Work Experience:* 10
*Partner(262111):* 5***
*PTE:* 20
_***Can't claim *5 points* for VISA 189 as my partner's code 262111 is in *STSOL *while mine is in *MLTSSL *._

Now, I am out of my depth with few queries,

1. What is the validity of IELTS score as my partner's Date of test is 8th July 2017 because somewhere I read that it is valid for 2 years, however, I noticed this statement '*Has the client's partner undertaken an English language test
within the last 36 months?*' while filling the EOI, so would like to verify with forum members?.

2. To my knowledge, for VISA 189, it will take a long time to get invited owing to my *less point(70)*. Hence, I believe this option will not work for me.

3. My first preference is Victoria followed by NSW, but with my current point(80) and code 261313, how much longer would it take roughly to get the invitation as I don't see any invitations for 261313 in recent days(besides rejections by Victoria). On account of this, I'm hesitant to update my EOI with my latest PTE score for NSW because I May get an invite sooner than Victoria as per current trend.

4. But at the same time, I don't want to wait for a long time for Victoria's invitation or rejection as I'm worried about the change in the VISA policy by July 2019, who knows anything may happen either positive or negative.

5. I am now planning to try for Victoria's response either positive or negative for at least 2 or 3 months, and on the outcome of this, I will decide whether to go for NSW till then better let me not update my EOI for NSW. Am I making sense here?

6. *When was the last invite for 261313 for 80 pointers from Victoria*, as far as you know and *when would they possibly start inviting applicants* who are also in the same boat as I am?

Experts, please throw some light on my insight and actions and what can be the best to do at this time.

Thanks


----------



## er.anshuman (Dec 10, 2017)

jpss said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First of all appologies for posting the same query in multiple threads as I am still not clear and did not get any response so far in places where I had before.
> 
> ...


Hi jpss,

I was also in the same dilemma sometime back and the scenario was also more than 90 % similar to what you have as of now. Then I realized one big thing, "One bird in the hand is anytime better than 2 in the bush". I suppose I did answer you here.

In case you want an explicit suggestion, I would say go for NSW and you may anytime relocate to Victoria once you are actually there in Australia. You mustn't lose the opportunity trying to get everything at once.

Cheers,
Anshuman


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

er.anshuman said:


> Hi jpss,
> 
> I was also in the same dilemma sometime back and the scenario was also more than 90 % similar to what you have as of now. Then I realized one big thing, "One bird in the hand is anytime better than 2 in the bush". I suppose I did answer you here.
> 
> ...


Hi Anshuman,

Thanks a million for your prompt response.

You are right on the money here and I am also on the same page to go for NSW and will certainly decide soon.

Thanks


----------



## rejul2007 (Mar 2, 2018)

*Current waiting time ICT business Analyst - 261111*

Hi All

My current points stand at 

189 - 70
190 - 75

I have started my EOI on Feb 6 2019. What is the current waiting period? Whether I will get by this year end or will it move beyond 2020 April as my current visa is expiring

Please advise?

Also want to know, the waiting time for 80 points in 190, (I am also trying Naati in March)

Thanks


----------



## vikas5431 (Sep 9, 2018)

Mano9494 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Job Code - 261313
> Nomination applied - 14/Dec/2018
> ...



I am awaiting as well with same points and job code.


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi All,

For VIC SS, there is a clause that my occupation (ICT Security Specialist) requires a 3 year work experience --

I have a total of 4.5 years experience and ACS outcome is -- "The following employment after July 2018 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code. "

Does this mean the 3 year requirement will be calculated after July 2018?

Please shed some light on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

vijay7392 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be fine. But i let seniors to confirm. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

Maggo1234 said:


> You should be fine. But i let seniors to confirm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I have submitted my EOI today for Vic SS; 

Please confirm the work experience considered for VIC 190 visa, is it post ACS or the total experience. 

I'm assuming the wait is going to be long with my points score (65+5) for the occupation 262112 - ICT security specialist.

No other scope for points in my case except NAATI, which i think is not practical at this point 



___________________
Age(27): 30 pts
Education(ECE): 15 pts
English: 20 pts
work experience(5 yrs): 0 pts
spouse: 0 pts

And my wait begins!!


----------



## jeffrey_garay (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi,

I asked this same question to Victoria last 2017 and please find their response below:

Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

To be eligible to apply for Victorian skilled visa nomination, you must meet the work experience requirements for your occupation. Check the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria for these requirements. 

Only paid work experience gained after completion of your qualification is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. The paid work experience must be at least 20 hours/week (part-time). Unpaid apprenticeships are generally not counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. 

For more information on Victorian skilled visa nomination eligibility, visit the Live in Victoria website: 

Skilled Nominated (190) visa - minimum eligibility requirements 
Skilled Regional (489) visa - minimum eligibility requirements 

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Investment and Trade
Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, Victoria 3000
LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you so much for the response.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

ANZSCO: 261311

Age:25 
Education: 15
Experience: 15
English: 20
State: 5

Points for 190: 80

EOI submitted for VIC on 9-Feb-2019. I am working in Melbourne (TSS 482) with Australian job offer.

Will be losing 10 points due to age after 19-Mar. So really hoping I get invite for 190 for VIC or 189.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Seems like VIC is not sending many invites :/


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> ANZSCO: 261311
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Submit 189 EOI also. With 75 points, you should get invite in next round.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Hi There,

Can you please share if VIC is nominating for state nominations at 65+5 score?
What is the wait time if yes?

This is for software engineer and I am onshore at Melbourne since a year now.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

inspi said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can you please share if VIC is nominating for state nominations at 65+5 score?
> What is the wait time if yes?
> ...


At least for me, it has been a while since VIC nominated Software Engineers (261313). I have heard 20 points in English helps, onshore helps, etc. - but still no invites yet since the Sep. 2018 process change.

What is your points break-down? Any chance you can increase it?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

bajis said:


> At least for me, it has been a while since VIC nominated Software Engineers (261313). I have heard 20 points in English helps, onshore helps, etc. - but still no invites yet since the Sep. 2018 process change.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your points break-down? Any chance you can increase it?


Thanks for the reply
Can we check and validate somewhere that there have been no invites at all since Sept 2018
It sounds strange and surprising.

My points breakup:
Age: 30
Onshore exp:5
Pte:10
Spouse :5
Education:15

Yeah I can try to increase pte score but am very much demotivated to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

inspi said:


> Thanks for the reply
> Can we check and validate somewhere that there have been no invites at all since Sept 2018
> It sounds strange and surprising.
> 
> ...


You will need to increase PTE score if you even want a chance for 189 or 190, 65 or 65+5 invites are very very rare, almost impossible.


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

vijay7392 said:


> I have submitted my EOI today for Vic SS;
> 
> Please confirm the work experience considered for VIC 190 visa, is it post ACS or the total experience.
> 
> ...


FYI---This is the reply from VIC..

Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.



The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 



If you are applying for Victorian skilled visa nomination under an occupation assessed by the Australian Computer Society, you must provide a detailed CV which includes detailed information about your overall work experience history.



For more information on Victorian skilled visa nomination eligibility, visit the Live in Melbourne:



http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...led-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 - MinimumRequirementsSkilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)


Kind Regards,

Skilled and Business Migration Program 
Department of Jobs, Precincts and Regions
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: (03) 9651 9756

liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au


___________________
Age(27): 30 pts
Education(ECE): 15 pts
English: 20 pts
work experience(5 yrs): 0 pts
spouse: 0 pts

And my wait begins!!


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> You will need to increase PTE score if you even want a chance for 189 or 190, 65 or 65+5 invites are very very rare, almost impossible.


Bro, police clearance in Malaysia is the CGC right from e-konsular? https://ekonsular.kln.gov.my/

Do we need anything other than the certificate of Good Conduct?

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

vijay7392 said:


> Bro, police clearance in Malaysia is the CGC right from e-konsular? https://ekonsular.kln.gov.my/
> 
> Do we need anything other than the certificate of Good Conduct?
> 
> ...


No need of other document. just get the certificate of good conduct from ekonsular. It's easy to apply online and will take a max of 3 weeks. Will cost you 20 ringgit

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

*Do offshore applicants for Victoria need to prove 'Offer of employment'?*

Hi,

Do I(*offshore applicant*) need to have a *job offer* beforehand if I wish to apply(or create an EOI) for Victoria state as per the statement mentioned below in their portal?


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

jpss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I(*offshore applicant*) need to have a *job offer* beforehand if I wish to apply(or create an EOI) for Victoria state as per the statement mentioned below in their portal?


I think what I asked is for graduates but not for skilled applicants as they have two different types of Occupation Lists (1. Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria & 2. Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates) and says nothing about the job offer in '*Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria*' (https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria#) except for '*Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)*'.

Please correct me if my insight is inaccurate.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

*Hi all*

ANZSCO : 233211

Offshore 

Syrian / I stay in UAE

Submitted through Agent

Points: 25(Age)+ 10(PTE-Eng)+15(Edu)+ 15(Exp) + 5 VIC sponsor 

Total: 65+5 points

EOI: 15-5-2018

VIC-190

Invited: 30-10-18

Lodged : 11-11-2018

Finally !! Co Contact: 29-1-2019

Asking for Polio vaccine Cert. since i visited my home country recently (Syria) 

CO reply: 5-2-2019

Grant : Pending :fingerscrossed::clock:


hope these information can be helpful to you all


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi ziad,

Just wondering what invited means. Is it invited to apply for state nomination or invited to apply for visa?

If it is invited to apply for visa, did you apply separately for state nomination in live in Melbourne site? I believe your anszco is civil eng?



Ziad Sal said:


> ANZSCO : 233211
> 
> Offshore
> 
> ...


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

fer2_4fer said:


> Hi ziad,
> 
> Just wondering what invited means. Is it invited to apply for state nomination or invited to apply for visa?
> 
> If it is invited to apply for visa, did you apply separately for state nomination in live in Melbourne site? I believe your anszco is civil eng?



This is what my agent sent me, hope it will answer your question:

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2018 9:11 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Skilled Nominated Ziad SALxxx SS-2018-02809



STATE NOMINATED MIGRATION – VICTORIA

Ziad SALxxxx

(ANZSCO Code: 233211 Occupation: Civil Engineer)



Dear Ziad SALxxx,



Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful.



We have assessed that your experience and qualifications are currently in demand in Victoria, Australia. You have also assessed yourself as meeting the requirements of the Department of Home Affairs 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.



Please read the following conditions carefully as Victorian Government nomination is subject to the requirements outlined in this email.
.....
....
... etc


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> This is what my agent sent me, hope it will answer your question:
> 
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2018 9:11 AM
> ...



Next steps

1. We have officially informed the Department of Home Affairs of the Victorian nomination by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) application in SkillSelect. You should now receive an invitation to make a visa application from the Department of Home Affairs.

2. We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by the Department of Home Affairs to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Next steps
> 
> 1. We have officially informed the Department of Home Affairs of the Victorian nomination by nominating your Expression of Interest (EOI) application in SkillSelect. You should now receive an invitation to make a visa application from the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> 2. We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by the Department of Home Affairs to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number.






Then I got this from skillselect:

From: SkillSelect [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2018 9:10 AM
To: <[B]SNIP[/B]>/email]
Subject: You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect



30 Oct 2018

Dear Ziad Salxxx

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Economic Development, Jobs.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

[url]http://www.skillselect.gov.au/login_page[/url]

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks very much for the detailed reply ziad!
So you got nomination from victoria which automatically triggered the invitation to apply for visa.

Congrats on you mate! For us applying via an ICT anszco code, we need to wait for victoria to invite us to apply for state nomination first. Once we submit our state nomination application and it gets approved, only then we could apply for visa.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

Jasj2017 said:


> Rules changed after july 2017. again it varies occupation to occupation.
> for ICT it is 3 years for most.


This is not true. I have confirmation from the state dept--- Post ACS experience is not the criteria.

Subject: Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program



Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program.



The Victorian Government skilled visa nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 



If you are applying for Victorian skilled visa nomination under an occupation assessed by the Australian Computer Society, you must provide a detailed CV which includes detailed information about your overall work experience history.



For more information on Victorian skilled visa nomination eligibility, visit the Live in Melbourne:



http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...led-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 - MinimumRequirementsSkilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)


Kind Regards,

Skilled and Business Migration Program 
Department of Jobs, Precincts and Regions
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: (03) 9651 9756


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi Expats*, any single good news with anyone for *ANZSCO :: 263311 * in 190 /489. Can anyone comment that skyscraper point's 75,80 will reduce to 60 points or not.
*Thanks*


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi Expats*, any single good news with anyone for *ANZSCO :: 263311 * in 190 /489. Can anyone comment that skyscraper point's 75,80 will reduce to 60 points or not.
> *Thanks*


Is it really that still Victoria is not nominating.?
Will victoria not nominate until next year now

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

inspi said:


> Is it really that still Victoria is not nominating.?
> Will victoria not nominate until next year now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


*
No idea*, I am seeking for *ANZSCO::263311 ITA *for 190/489 in NSW, Victoria, SA, WA, Queensland, Tasmania, Northern Territory :clock:


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Did anyone receive an invite from Victoria for 190 this month? 

And Do we have to apply directly on liveinvictoria website or submitting an EOI in skill select for Victorian state is enough to get an invite? My occupation is Electrical Engineer-233311 70 points.


----------



## sunny001 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello, 

I have submitted EOI in SkillSelect with 70 points for 190 VISA 3 weeks ago. Occupation: Developer Programmer. I am an onshore applicant and have indicated interest in VIC state only. Does anyone have any idea on how long will VICTORIA take to grant nomination, or is there a chance at all with 70 points.


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

sunny001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in SkillSelect with 70 points for 190 VISA 3 weeks ago. Occupation: Developer Programmer. I am an onshore applicant and have indicated interest in VIC state only. Does anyone have any idea on how long will VICTORIA take to grant nomination, or is there a chance at all with 70 points.


It's a frustrating wait mate - you can see it in the tracker. I guess onshore is good. 20 points in English would also be good. But I haven't seen any 190 VIC invites since Sep. 2018 process change.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

bajis said:


> It's a frustrating wait mate - you can see it in the tracker. I guess onshore is good. 20 points in English would also be good. But I haven't seen any 190 VIC invites since Sep. 2018 process change.


I've lodged my EOI on the 11th of Aug and received invitation for applying state nomination on the 5th of Nov.

Applied for Vic Nomination on 8th Nov and received ITA for Visa on the 14th of Jan.

I am an offshore applicant.

If I got you would get too.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

manu14143 said:


> I've lodged my EOI on the 11th of Aug and received invitation for applying state nomination on the 5th of Nov.
> 
> Applied for Vic Nomination on 8th Nov and received ITA for Visa on the 14th of Jan.
> 
> ...


That's awesome mate, best wishes for your speedy approval. So VIC is inviting after all!!


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

bajis said:


> That's awesome mate, best wishes for your speedy approval. So VIC is inviting after all!!


It is not open at this moment. But it is going to start from tomorrow, the 18th of Feb.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi Manu,

Congratulations on getting your ITA.
Just wondering if you could let us know your anszco and points breakdown? Thanks a lot!



manu14143 said:


> bajis said:
> 
> 
> > It's a frustrating wait mate - you can see it in the tracker. I guess onshore is good. 20 points in English would also be good. But I haven't seen any 190 VIC invites since Sep. 2018 process change.
> ...


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> It is not open at this moment. But it is going to start from tomorrow, the 18th of Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that they would start inviting from tomorrow.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> I hope that they would start inviting from tomorrow.


My bad.. That was for select business and investor visas.
But hope they will open soon..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

bajis said:


> It's a frustrating wait mate - you can see it in the tracker. I guess onshore is good. 20 points in English would also be good. But I haven't seen any 190 VIC invites since Sep. 2018 process change.


What you are saying is correct! I just confirmed with my agent. They said there is barely any EOI invitations since the process changed at 10 Sep.
Yes -- onshore with job offer is good, Yes -- 20 points in English is good, but nothing matters if they don't invite anyone.
My agent got quite a few 190 candidates with strong background, none of them got invited. Hope things will start moving soon.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

sunny001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in SkillSelect with 70 points for 190 VISA 3 weeks ago. Occupation: Developer Programmer. I am an onshore applicant and have indicated interest in VIC state only. Does anyone have any idea on how long will VICTORIA take to grant nomination, or is there a chance at all with 70 points.


I submitted EOI vic 190 last year Oct, same situation: 70+5, onshore, 457 visa, studied in VIC, working in VIC, looking for settle down in VIC. 

No news so far.

In fact, just got confirmation from my agent, they said nothing moves after 10 Sep process changed. They are about to ask for an official confirmation/explanation from the state government.

I will update to here once there is any news.

Fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> I submitted EOI vic 190 last year Oct, same situation: 70+5, onshore, 457 visa, studied in VIC, working in VIC, looking for settle down in VIC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same situation.
Will wait for your updates.
TIA

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

inspi said:


> Same situation.
> Will wait for your updates.
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


My agent is doing what they can. However, my suspicion is they might just get an official response from the government, if not an auto-reply or copy-paste.

My guess is our chances lies in the next FY

Anyways, stay positive.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

rejul2007 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My current points stand at
> 
> ...


Here is the one sitting in the same situation for 4 months. no good news so far.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

bajis said:


> At least for me, it has been a while since VIC nominated Software Engineers (261313). I have heard 20 points in English helps, onshore helps, etc. - but still no invites yet since the Sep. 2018 process change.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your points break-down? Any chance you can increase it?




Hi

My name is Karunakar and I have 70 pints with 20 in ENG and 10 in exp for 261313.if I apply for VIC, what are the chances I get invited and in what timelines?Does Victoria required job offer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Karunakar and I have 70 pints with 20 in ENG and 10 in exp for 261313.if I apply for VIC, what are the chances I get invited and in what timelines?Does Victoria required job offer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A couple of portals that would help you:
- As per Live in Melbourne portal, you would need to show evidence of job offer if you are already in Australia, but in another state (other than VIC)
- Reg. timelines, you can get a sense from the 190 tracker. Unfortunately not much movement in VIC since Sep. 2018.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

I have filed EOI for 190 VIC for job code 261311 on 9-Feb-2019

For 190, I have 80 points with 20 points in English.

I also have job from Australian employer. However there is no way (at least I did not find one when I filed EOI) to show that I am working locally.

I am waiting for invite.



regattekreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Karunakar and I have 70 pints with 20 in ENG and 10 in exp for 261313.if I apply for VIC, what are the chances I get invited and in what timelines?Does Victoria required job offer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> I have filed EOI for 190 VIC for job code 261311 on 9-Feb-2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You did not file for 189 ?


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Have filed for 189 as well. 



Australianpr2017 said:


> You did not file for 189 ?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Ok, here is a reply form my agent regards to confirm the stop of 190 VIC invitation since Sep with the state government:

_The state government will get back to us in about 2-3 business days._

So just wait anxiously. 

I also asked ISHAC if they have any insights, no reply yet.

Hope everything starts to move soon.


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

MirandaLi said:


> Ok, here is a reply form my agent regards to confirm the stop of 190 VIC invitation since Sep with the state government:
> 
> _The state government will get back to us in about 2-3 business days._
> 
> ...


Don't worry about contacting ISCAH mate. I already asked for their thoughts/opinions about this and they sent me a 1-liner: "Sorry we don’t get statistics on the state so we don’t know this."

I read their article on Feb. 6th around the same topic. And I had raised a follow-up question about VIC 190 processing for ICT codes. That's when I got the 1-liner.


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

thanks for the info.. please keep us updated. Atleast helps to know what else we can do.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello Everyone! A couple of hours ago I received an email from my agent stating that I have received a pre-invite from VIC for 190. I don't know if she is lying or telling the truth. As Victoria stopped sending the invites I don't have a clue how she got one. Can anyone please guide me here as I am confused. Thank You.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Everyone! A couple of hours ago I received an email from my agent stating that I have received a pre-invite from VIC for 190. I don't know if she is lying or telling the truth. As Victoria stopped sending the invites I don't have a clue how she got one. Can anyone please guide me here as I am confused. Thank You.


Quite possible. VIC has been inviting non-ICT candidates, although very few of them. Since you are electrical engineer, you might have got it.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> Quite possible. VIC has been inviting non-ICT candidates, although very few of them. Since you are electrical engineer, you might have got it.


I have just emailed Vic for the confirmation of Pre-Invite, let's see what they would have to say about it.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

mahnoor101 said:


> I have just emailed Vic for the confirmation of Pre-Invite, let's see what they would have to say about it.




Why don’t you ask your agent to send invite mail to you and check, instead of sending mail to Victoria?or am I missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hello Everyone! A couple of hours ago I received an email from my agent stating that I have received a pre-invite from VIC for 190. I don't know if she is lying or telling the truth. As Victoria stopped sending the invites I don't have a clue how she got one. Can anyone please guide me here as I am confused. Thank You.


Contact your agent as soon as possible and get the clarity of your 190 Victoria pre-invite.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Why don’t you ask your agent to send invite mail to you and check, instead of sending mail to Victoria?or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Just did and It looks fake. That's why I am confused. Either she did it on purpose or she might have changed it so that I won't get the link for applying myself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> I Just did and It looks fake. That's why I am confused. Either she did it on purpose or she might have changed it so that I won't get the link for applying myself.


It looks like both of you don’t trust each other

Its better that you break the relationship asap as the agent particularly can put you in serious trouble if she so desires by uploading false documents or evidence

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> It looks like both of you don’t trust each other
> 
> Its better that you break the relationship asap as the agent particularly can put you in serious trouble if she so desires by uploading false documents or evidence
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response NB. Yes, you are right. I wanted to ask you Does the pre-invite comes directly from Home Affairs for Victoria or the state sends it just like NSW?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

It would be really helpful for me if someone would share Victorian Pre-Invitation email here. Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thanks for your response NB. Yes, you are right. I wanted to ask you Does the pre-invite comes directly from Home Affairs for Victoria or the state sends it just like NSW?


The pre invite is sent by the state, just like nsw 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> It would be really helpful for me if someone would share Victorian Pre-Invitation email here. Thank You.


Why don't you just click on the link? Why would you suspect your agent is lying to you?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Why don't you just click on the link? Why would you suspect your agent is lying to you?


No link in the email, which my consultant sent me.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

This is what I got from my consultant. Seniors, Please tell me if it is legit or fake? People who already have received their invite would know better so please help me here. Thank You. 

https://imgur.com/a/ipdBAz9


----------



## pausyum (Jan 9, 2019)

That's a legit mail. Congratulations!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> This is what I got from my consultant. Seniors, Please tell me if it is legit or fake? People who already have received their invite would know better so please help me here. Thank You.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ipdBAz9


Congratulations mahnoor101. Go ahead. Upload the documents required to get 190 Victoria ITA.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations mahnoor101. Go ahead. Upload the documents required to get 190 Victoria ITA.


Thank You. I couldn't believe it myself that I would get a pre-invitation especially from Victoria.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

1. Can anyone please tell me how long does Victoria usually takes for pre-invite approval? 

2. I have already applied for NSW pre-invitation but my priority was Victoria and I would like to continue with it. Would it cause a problem for the Victorian invitation? And should I mention the Pre-invite in the Victorian Declaration form as well?


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

I had written to [email protected] and received below e-mail:

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed. If selected, an email invitation to apply for Victorian visa nomination will be sent to your email address used for the EOI.

Selection considerations 

The Victorian Government will review and select the top ranking ICT, Nursing and Engineering & Building candidates from SkillSelect, who have indicated Victoria as their preferred state. Candidates who are selected to apply are still required to meet Victoria’s minimum eligibility requirements, including demonstrating employability and commitment to Victoria, and are not guaranteed nomination.

If you are not selected by the Victorian Government, you will not receive an email. Your EOI will continue to be considered for as long as it remains in Home Affairs’ SkillSelect system.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> 1. Can anyone please tell me how long does Victoria usually takes for pre-invite approval?
> 
> 2. I have already applied for NSW pre-invitation but my priority was Victoria and I would like to continue with it. Would it cause a problem for the Victorian invitation? And should I mention the Pre-invite in the Victorian Declaration form as well?


190 Victoria Invitation to Apply (ITA) takes time. If you consider the recent data in ImmiTracker for 190 Victoria, say for the recent 5 people, the time for approval are: 68 days, 55 days, 77 days, 45 days, 70 days. If you take their average, it comes to 63 days. This is just an example.
Link: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Happy for you as you now have 190 NSW pre-invite and 190 VIC pre-invite. Good Luck mahnoor101!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> 190 Victoria Invitation to Apply (ITA) takes time. If you consider the recent data in ImmiTracker for 190 Victoria, say for the recent 5 people, the time for approval are: 68 days, 55 days, 77 days, 45 days, 70 days. If you take their average, it comes to 63 days. This is just an example.
> Link: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> Happy for you as you now have 190 NSW pre-invite and 190 VIC pre-invite. Good Luck mahnoor101!


You are right. I also saw the trend on immitracker, some people got approval in 35 days as well. But having said that Vic takes more time than NSW. I am concerned that Victoria does refuse pre-invitation as well. And having that in mind I am really confused what should I do.

1. Go with the NSW ITA?

2. Wait for Victorian Response on my application? And definitely go with Victoria as it was my first preference. 

3. If I wait for Victoria full ITA and till that time my Visa deadline is expiring and in the end, Victoria refuses my application what should I do then?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Is the commitment letter mandatory when submitting Victorian Application after Pre-Invite?


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Received invite from VIC today for 190.

Had submitted EOI with 80 points for 261311 on 9-Feb-2019 and got invite today.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> Received invite from VIC today for 190.
> 
> Had submitted EOI with 80 points for 261311 on 9-Feb-2019 and got invite today.


Congrats! You are probably the only person post 10th Sept changes to get invite in ICT from VIC (as per myimmitracker). 

I do have a question regarding your application. Did you just put 190 EOI in system or did you apply via Liveinmelbourne site also (or any other way)


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

nikhileshp said:


> Received invite from VIC today for 190.
> 
> Had submitted EOI with 80 points for 261311 on 9-Feb-2019 and got invite today.


Hi 
I have also got invite today. Eoi submission on 22nd jan. 
Can you guide documents required for next step.


----------



## shashikala (Oct 22, 2018)

awara said:


> Hi
> I have also got invite today. Eoi submission on 22nd jan.
> Can you guide documents required for next step.


Congrats.. 
Could you please tell me how many points you had and for which occupation ?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

awara said:


> Hi
> I have also got invite today. Eoi submission on 22nd jan.
> Can you guide documents required for next step.


Hey Congratulations. Could you please share your occupation and points details. Tia. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi 
My details are as below 
261313 code 
Age : 25 Points 
Work ex: 10 Points for 7.4 relevant work ex in single organization
Graduation : 15 points
PTE : 20 points scored 85 in first attempt
Total points for VIC: 70+5
Recieved invite for nomination yesterday


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

awara said:


> Hi
> My details are as below
> 261313 code
> Age : 25 Points
> ...


Your DOE?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

inspi said:


> Hey Congratulations. Could you please share your occupation and points details. Tia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Super awesome news..22 Jan 2019 is your EOI date?
I have launched my EOI on 26th February 2019 for Victoria with same points as yours , waiting for invitation.

ANZSCO CODE-261313
English -20
Age-25
Experience-10
Education-15
Vic SS-5 

Total -70+5 points

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Does Status change in skillselect after getting pre invite ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Does Status change in skillselect after getting pre invite ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Nope

Only after the final invite

Cheers


----------



## tjrejeesh (Oct 1, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> Received invite from VIC today for 190.
> 
> Had submitted EOI with 80 points for 261311 on 9-Feb-2019 and got invite today.


Congratulations!!

I have submitted my EOI on 30th Sep 2018 to VIC with the below details. Is there anyone got any update on similar line? Or can anyone please provide guidance? 

261313 - Software Engineer
Age 30 | English 10 | Edu 15 | Exp 15 | SS(VIC) 5 - Total : 70 +5 points

PTE: 29/Sep/2018 - 67/69/72/82
ACS: Applied May 2018, Received - 16/07/2018

EOI DoE 190 (VIC) 30/Sep/2018 75 Points (70 + 5)
EOI DoE 189 30/Sep/2018 70 Points

Currently working in Victoria, Australia since May 2018 with 457 VISA.
On 13th May will get 5 more points on Australia local experience and at the same time on 20th May will cross age 33 and will loose 5 points.

No update on invitation


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> Received invite from VIC today for 190.
> 
> Had submitted EOI with 80 points for 261311 on 9-Feb-2019 and got invite today.


Congratulations Nikhil


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> Only after the final invite
> 
> Cheers


Hi 
How much time will it takes once filed invitation for nomination/pre invitation for final nomination towards final nomination by state. 

Plz help, you seem to be much older expat on forum.


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Congratulation!! I reckon, Victoria now started sponsoring for 70 points without SS. I assume, they'll send pre-invitation for below (65 or 70) points in last quarter.

However, experts can suggest or share their experience on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

awara said:


> Hi
> How much time will it takes once filed invitation for nomination/pre invitation for final nomination towards final nomination by state.
> 
> Plz help, you seem to be much older expat on forum.


Replied on another thread 

Cheers


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Experts,
I have received pre-invite for 190 VIC on 1st march. While submitting the form i came across a question which says 
"*Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory?"*
what should be the response for this.
Please note that i have created a separate EOI for VIC and NSW. Though i created an EOI for NSW i never got any pre invite from NSW. So, should i answer as 'NO' to the question as i did not submit any details for NSW. 
Please advise.

Thanks,


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have received pre-invite for 190 VIC on 1st march. While submitting the form i came across a question which says
> "*Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory?"*
> what should be the response for this.
> ...


Mark it NO afaik.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have received pre-invite for 190 VIC on 1st march. While submitting the form i came across a question which says
> "*Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory?"*
> what should be the response for this.
> ...


You need to mark it NO. As on time/date of filing form you have still not got nominated by any other state.


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

haseeb88 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have received pre-invite for 190 VIC on 1st march. While submitting the form i came across a question which says
> "*Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory?"*
> what should be the response for this.
> ...


Hi Haseeb,

I am waiting for VIC pre-invite. Can I please know when you filed EOI and what is your occupation code ?


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

261311 as per his previous posts.


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

mandrakem87 said:


> Hi Haseeb,
> 
> I am waiting for VIC pre-invite. Can I please know when you filed EOI and what is your occupation code ?


EOI submitted on 8/05/2018 with OC- 261311.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

haseeb88 said:


> EOI submitted on 8/05/2018 with OC- 261311.


Hi Haseeb,
Can you also mention your total points (w/o SS) and English score.


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

nitinsy said:


> Hi Haseeb,
> Can you also mention your total points (w/o SS) and English score.


-------------------
Age 30 | English 10 | Edu 15 | Exp 15 - 70 points
PTE: 75, 80, 90, 74


----------



## AUasp (Aug 13, 2018)

awara said:


> Mark it NO afaik.


 Hi, I got another question. I received my VIC pre-invite. At moment I am not in a hurry to move Aus and I wish to get my 189 outcome.

1. if I dont apply to Vic within 14days and let it expire will there be an issue later when I apply for nomination again in case i dont get 189?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

AUasp said:


> Hi, I got another question. I received my VIC pre-invite. At moment I am not in a hurry to move Aus and I wish to get my 189 outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. if I dont apply to Vic within 14days and let it expire will there be an issue later when I apply for nomination again in case i dont get 189?




When did u get ur invite?
What is ur ANZSCO code?How many points without SS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any good news for 263311 in VIC or a nyother state


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

AUasp said:


> Hi, I got another question. I received my VIC pre-invite. At moment I am not in a hurry to move Aus and I wish to get my 189 outcome.
> 
> 1. if I dont apply to Vic within 14days and let it expire will there be an issue later when I apply for nomination again in case i dont get 189?


Submit the application and at the same time see if you can get 189 in this round. As Victoria takes more than 12 weeks for processing your application you would have ample time to select between 189 or this pre-invite.


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got PM from many members to share my CV template, Please find below:
> 
> ...



Hi SunV,
I am in the process of submitting the pre-invite application for VIC so just wanted to understand if the above CV template was accepted. I mean did you receive the invite using this template.

Thanks.


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

haseeb88 said:


> EOI submitted on 8/05/2018 with OC- 261311.


are you onshore or offshore applicant ?


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello All,

I am a software tester by profession and as I would come under 190 visa, thus I have applied under 190 for VIC & NSW in may'2018(PTE 65+) and as I 
increased my english score(PTE) to 86 , I've updated my EOI yesterday which is 03/08/2019.

Currently I have 70+5(SS), and would get another 5 points added up on July 31st this year.

My query as below
-what are my chances on the above states for 261314(Software tester)? 
- Do I just coninue with the application? or shall I wait under 190 until July 31st to get moved up 
- Or shall I do again ACS for 261313 - which has simimar roles and responsibilities as 261314 
- I heard Queensland invites for 80 pointers - which I would get on July 31st - Do I want to apply for that too? 
- For my profession which state is likely to get me into a safer zone for my family.
Your advise is highly helpful to me at this stage.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a software tester by profession and as I would come under 190 visa, thus I have applied under 190 for VIC & NSW in may'2018(PTE 65+) and as I
> increased my english score(PTE) to 86 , I've updated my EOI yesterday which is 03/08/2019.
> ...


NO other state except Vic sponsors 261314 and that too maybe just a few in the entire year

So the chances of getting sponsorship are practically nil no matter how many points you have 

If you have done automation testing, then you can apply as software engineer and get an invite under 189

But make sure that you don’t make any false claims in your RnR just to get a positive assessment from ACS 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> NO other state except Vic sponsors 261314 and that too maybe just a few in the entire year
> 
> So the chances of getting sponsorship are practically nil no matter how many points you have
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.
Unfortunately, I am not into automation testing. I am really worried now. Don't know which way to go now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks mate.
> Unfortunately, I am not into automation testing. I am really worried now. Don't know which way to go now


Look for some other field or country

Software testing is anyway on its way out with all the automation 
The coders themselves now do the testing at least in my company 

Cheers


----------



## Abhimundra78 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for VIC and NSW on 26th Feb 2019 for developer programmer with 70+5 point including 20 for PTE.

When can I expect my invitation for nomination.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Abhi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhimundra78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for VIC and NSW on 26th Feb 2019 for developer programmer with 70+5 point including 20 for PTE.
> 
> ...


It can be Tomorrow , after a year or never

No one can predict a SS

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

My agent asked VIC government in regards to "why VIC stopped/ slowed down 190 invitation" question.

1. they have confirmed they did slow down the invitation after 10 Sep change.
2. they are unwilling to give us more details about what would be the top considerations when they select candidate after 10 Sep.
3. my agent also asked for the time line, they said it is an "internal process" now. So they won't say anything about it.
4. they asked me to wait patiently (again).

I wish I could have more information. Also checked immitracker, seems the queue has not budged at all.

My guess is, in the following month till July, the situation might just stay the same.
And in the end, Victoria SS might only invited for 2 months, way below their target.

Thoughts, guys?


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

I think, what I will do is, to register a NATTI class, and get those 5 points done! 
I will have another 5 points from work experience next year, that adds up to 80.

If I still cannot get an invitation from 189 or 190 with 80, think Australia is just not for me.

Guys, there is no other way, except for do everything in your power to make points.
Wait here patiently doesn't really change the situation. At least, do something.


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

tjrejeesh said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 30th Sep 2018 to VIC with the below details. Is there anyone got any update on similar line? Or can anyone please provide guidance?
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this.
I think you should be on their top 10 list. Unfortunately, they are not sending many invitations those days.

My suggestion is, do whatever you can to increase your points and go for 189.
You are only 5 points away.

Let me know if you get pre-invite. I am on the same boat as you.
We missed 457 streamline, so unlucky.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Guys, I got my 189 invite yesterday only, and I suspended my VIC EOI to help other candidates who are waiting for the invite. These posts are very positive and help us get familiar with the processes and wastages of EOI, so these gestures are nothing less than help extended to each other.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Guys, I got my 189 invite yesterday only, and I suspended my VIC EOI to help other candidates who are waiting for the invite. These posts are very positive and help us get familiar with the processes and wastages of EOI, so these gestures are nothing less than help extended to each other.


Thanks for leading by example. I wish there where more folks like you. All the best for your next steps!


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Friends,

I got 189 invite yesterday and also had received 190 VIC pre-invite on 1-Mar. I am not going to proceed for 190 so that it would help others who have been waiting to get an invite.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got 189 invite yesterday and also had received 190 VIC pre-invite on 1-Mar. I am not going to proceed for 190 so that it would help others who have been waiting to get an invite.


Congratulations for your 189 invite  Good Luck!


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

nikhileshp said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got 189 invite yesterday and also had received 190 VIC pre-invite on 1-Mar. I am not going to proceed for 190 so that it would help others who have been waiting to get an invite.


Congratuations mate.. Nice gesture to suspend the 190 so that everyone else might be beneficial in gaining their state invite. This might open up few eyes of the people who don't follow this.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Can anyone please tell me the email id from which they send out pre invite. need to add that in my address book so I don't loose it.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

Maggo1234 said:


> Can anyone please tell me the email id from which they send out pre invite. need to add that in my address book so I don't loose it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I believe it is "[email protected]"


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

For VIC pre-invite, I received e-mail from "[email protected]" with subject "You have received a message in SkillSelect"


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

Will moderators please remove /2017-18/ from thread name.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all,

Finally I got overall 90 in PTE ( 87 in Listening, 90 in others)

1) I have lodged a single EOI today via agent and selected 189 and 190 NSW. When can I expect invite? any, and which is faster?

2)What are my chances of getting nominated from NSW?

3)Shall I go for 190 VIC as well with separate EOI? What are chances for 190 VIC invite?

Code: 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer

Points:

Age: 25 (will be 37 next month)

Edu: 15

Exp: 10 (in Oct 2019, I can claim 5 points more, for 8 yrs experience suitablto ACS)

PTE: 20

189: 70 pts

190 NSW: 75 pts (if nominated)

Thanks in advance for your valuable input.

Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally I got overall 90 in PTE ( 87 in Listening, 90 in others)
> 
> ...


Create 3 separate EOIs - 189, 190 NSW and 190 VIC


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

nikhileshp said:


> For VIC pre-invite, I received e-mail from "[email protected]" with subject "You have received a message in SkillSelect"




Do you get correspondence in skillselect when u get pre-invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

regattekreddy said:


> Do you get correspondence in skillselect when u get pre-invite?


Yes, you'll get an email saying that you have a message in Skillselect then have a PDF correspondence saying you can create an application in liveinmelbourne website for the Victoria nomination.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

starmock said:


> Yes, you'll get an email saying that you have a message in Skillselect then have a PDF correspondence saying you can create an application in liveinmelbourne website for the Victoria nomination.




Thanks. For NSW ,I don’t think we get any correspondence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

*For 190 NSW Pre-Invite:*
1. You will get a mail from email address: [email protected]
2. Subject line of the email: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - Full Name - EOI #
3. You will NOT get any email from Skillselect at this moment.

*After you receive your 190 NSW Pre-Invite:*
1. Click on the link given in the email.
2. Fill up the details.
3. Submit all the documents.
4. Proceed by clicking next to the payment page and pay $300 AUD
5. Submit your application.

Wait patiently till you receive your 190 NSW / 190 VIC Invitation to Apply.

Now at this point, when you receive your 190 NSW Invitation to Apply, the status of your EOI in Skillselect will change to "*INVITED*".

*For 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (Final Invite):*
1. You will get a mail from email address: [email protected]
2. Subject line of the email: NSW Skilled Nomination migration (190) - Application Approved - Full Name - EOI #
3. You will also receive a mail from Skillselect with Subject Line: You have received an Invitation to Apply for a visa in Skillselect.

You have 60 days to lodge your Visa from the date you receive your 190 NSW / 190 VIC Invitation to Apply.

As soon as you login to your EOI - You will also see "APPLY VISA" button on the main screen under Actions.

Click on "Apply Visa" button and it will redirect you to the page "IMMIACCOUNT"

1. If you already have an ImmiAccount account, you can proceed with the same credentials.
else,
Create a new login.
2. Proceed with filling up the online application form. Note that this online application form can be saved too!
3. Upload all the documents that you have.
4. Proceed with the Visa Payment.

Once the Visa Payment is done, you can still check your EOI - where you will see the status is changed to "*LODGED*".


----------



## Wyz (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi all, I had been following this thread for a while,however,didn't found much similar case to mine. But I just received an invitation from Vic, so here to leave a comment to maybe give idea to others in my occupation.

351112 Pastry cook
Points w/o ss 65 
EOI lodged 24/1/19
Vic nomination lodged 30/1/19
First VE call 5/3/19 (missed)
Second VE call 14/3/19 
Within half hour received an invitation 14/3/19


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Wyz said:


> Hi all, I had been following this thread for a while,however,didn't found much similar case to mine. But I just received an invitation from Vic, so here to leave a comment to maybe give idea to others in my occupation.
> 
> 351112 Pastry cook
> Points w/o ss 65
> ...


Congratulations for your invite


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

SG said:


> *For 190 NSW Pre-Invite:*
> 1. You will get a mail from email address: [email protected]
> 2. Subject line of the email: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - Full Name - EOI #
> 3. You will NOT get any email from Skillselect at this moment.
> ...


Excellent details


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

Wyz said:


> Hi all, I had been following this thread for a while,however,didn't found much similar case to mine. But I just received an invitation from Vic, so here to leave a comment to maybe give idea to others in my occupation.
> 
> 351112 Pastry cook
> Points w/o ss 65
> ...


Congratulations Wyz


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Excellent details


Thanks Asif


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

awara said:


> Congratulations Wyz




What is VE call?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> What is VE call?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi there,

I got a friend who is a Nurse (aged care) got 190 invitation from Victoria at 15/March/2019. She submitted her EOI at 1/March/2019 with the score of 60.

Just for your information.


----------



## 457aug2016 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I have a question for Vic invite - I have selected 'No' in the question related with 'Are you interested in living outside capital city' 

Will this have any impact on the invitations? If I change it now to 'Yes', will it change my Date of Effect? Since the points remain the same? Please suggest guys, will be really helpful.
Please find below my points breakup and DOE

__________________
189:
ANZCODE: 261313 Software Engineer
EXP: 5 points
EDU: 15 points
PTE: 20 points
AGE: 30 points
DOE: 23/01/2019

190:
ANZCODE: 261313 Software Engineer
EXP: 5 points
EDU: 15 points
PTE: 20 points
AGE: 30 points
DOE: 23/01/2019 

Current visa:
457 till Nov 2020


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

457aug2016 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question for Vic invite - I have selected 'No' in the question related with 'Are you interested in living outside capital city'
> 
> Will this have any impact on the invitations? If I change it now to 'Yes', will it change my Date of Effect? Since the points remain the same? Please suggest guys, will be really helpful.



If you’re interested in working outside the city, then go ahead. If not, keep it as No. I don’t think it will affect your application. I got both EOI invite and VIC nomination with that field set ti No.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

any recent Vic 190 visa - developer programmer 261312 invites with 75 points wo SS points but IELTS 7 (PTE 65) ? 

myimmitracker doesn't have this condition.. it shows recent 75s wo SS but IELTS as 8.0


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

457aug2016 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question for Vic invite - I have selected 'No' in the question related with 'Are you interested in living outside capital city'
> 
> ...


'Are you interested in living outside capital city' ?
Answering YES / NO to this question doesn't stop you to get a pre-invite / invitation. 

People who selected either Yes/No have got their Grants and have had no issues.

Date of Effect will not change with any selection of this question. The Date of Effect changes with change in points only.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

I have logged the Visa Type 190 EoI on March-2019, points 70 (including State sponsorship) for Vic state. 
Code- 263111 

What are the chances of the invite with 70 points and any expected time periods/months?

Any and all information would much appreciate all.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

*EOI detail 263111*

I have logged the Visa Type 190 EoI on March-2019, points 70 (including State sponsorship) for Vic state. 
Code- 263111 

What are the chances of the invite with 70 points and any expected time periods/months?

Any and all information would much appreciate all.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> I have logged the Visa Type 190 EoI on March-2019, points 70 (including State sponsorship) for Vic state.
> Code- 263111
> 
> What are the chances of the invite with 70 points and any expected time periods/months?
> ...


No one can predict when to get an invite. The only thing one can do is wait for the email to arrive in Inbox.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

so there is hope with 70 points Visa 190 VIC....it could be a delay but can get it one day.
is it?


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

suresh_441189 said:


> so there is hope with 70 points Visa 190 VIC....it could be a delay but can get it one day.
> 
> Just to give you an idea, i have submitted EOI last Sept 2018 with same points for anszco 261313 and still havent got any update til now 😢


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

fer2_4fer said:


> suresh_441189 said:
> 
> 
> > so there is hope with 70 points Visa 190 VIC....it could be a delay but can get it one day.
> ...


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

fer2_4fer said:


> suresh_441189 said:
> 
> 
> > so there is hope with 70 points Visa 190 VIC....it could be a delay but can get it one day.
> ...


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I had submitted my EOI for victoria on December 1st with 65+5 points and yesterday i updated my points to 75+5(if vic approves my state sponsorship) with code-261313. Are there any changes of getting pre invite from victoria. My points division are- age:30 pte:20 australian experience:5 graduation in computer science:15 partner points-5.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I had submitted my EOI for victoria on December 1st with 65+5 points and yesterday i updated my points to 75+5(if vic approves my state sponsorship) with code-261313. Are there any changes of getting pre invite from victoria. My points division are- age:30 pte:20 australian experience:5 graduation in computer science:15 partner points-5.


75+5 has better chances of receiving invitations.


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> fer2_4fer said:
> 
> 
> > What are your English and experience points?
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

fer2_4fer said:


> regattekreddy said:
> 
> 
> > Age is 30; English points is 20; Education is 15; Experience is 0 cause ACS deducted 6 yrs from me (non-ICT bachelor degree);
> ...


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

SG said:


> fer2_4fer said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a possibility to add spouse points to your application, that'll give you extra 5 points making your total score to 70+5, which is better than 65+5 presently.
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

fer2_4fer said:


> SG said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... unfortunately i dont have one yet. I will get 5 pts for experience on Aug 1. Just hoping that the rules wont change drastically this July 😢
> ...


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

*victoria or NSW with 75 points*

Guys,
I have a situation here. I have an EOI with 70 points 190 Victoria for 261312 and was done on feb 20, 2019. I have recently got 5 points for spouse. I have to add them. 

1) Should I continue adding them in Victoria (which will make my points to 75) ? 
2) I should change the state to NSW (Keeping in mind that my friend with 75 points and same EOI date got NSW )?
3) can I have multiple EOIs with Victoria and NSW? 
4) is there any other state which can give me the invite in next session? 

Please note that I my Assessment will expire on May 7th 2019. This is my last chance here./


Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayaswalraj said:


> Guys,
> I have a situation here. I have an EOI with 70 points 190 Victoria for 261312 and was done on feb 20, 2019. I have recently got 5 points for spouse. I have to add them.
> 
> 1) Should I continue adding them in Victoria (which will make my points to 75) ?
> ...


1. Yes

2. File additional EOI for 190 nsw
But someone else getting nominations at the same point necessarily does not mean you will also get it
States don’t follow any rules for nominations 

3. Yes

4. Not that I can think of

Cheers


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

fer2_4fer said:


> SG said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeah... unfortunately i dont have one yet.* I will get 5 pts for experience on Aug 1. Just hoping that the rules wont change drastically this July 😢
> ...


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Why is the group so silent? Any Victoria invitations recently? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: 190 VIC for 261312*

Hi 
what are the chances for VIC state nominations with 75 points(including 5 from the state) for 261312 code? I'm applying for my spouse ACS next week and I'll reach to 80 for 190 and 75 for 189. Should I go with 190 if I get it before 189?


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ruj said:


> Hi
> what are the chances for VIC state nominations with 75 points(including 5 from the state) for 261312 code? I'm applying for my spouse ACS next week and I'll reach to 80 for 190 and 75 for 189. Should I go with 190 if I get it before 189?


TBH @ 75 points for 189 it is heaps better to take 189 rather than 190 for very many reasons


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ruj said:


> Hi
> what are the chances for VIC state nominations with 75 points(including 5 from the state) for 261312 code? I'm applying for my spouse ACS next week and I'll reach to 80 for 190 and 75 for 189. Should I go with 190 if I get it before 189?


Whichever 189 / 190 you get at first, go with that.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

it is VIC state 65+5=70
English -10 points 
Experience-10 & 5 for Aus.

EOI applied in MAr-2019. Any chances on it ?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

When can we expect Victoria invitations in April? In March , they issued in 1st week of March.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

praveen14 said:


> TBH @ 75 points for 189 it is heaps better to take 189 rather than 190 for very many reasons


Ohk. Can you tell me what's the main reason? According to my knowledge I need to live in VIC for 2 years right? There's no other condition. I'm already living in Melbourne from almost 2 years now.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> it is VIC state 65+5=70
> English -10 points
> Experience-10 & 5 for Aus.
> 
> EOI applied in MAr-2019. Any chances on it ?


Hi Suresh,

Try to increase your English points to 20. After-which , you will be having 75 points. The higher the points, the higher chances of getting the invitation. 

Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> When can we expect Victoria invitations in April? In March , they issued in 1st week of March.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very difficult question! No one can predict this. There are no fixed dates for 190 invitations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruj said:


> Ohk. Can you tell me what's the main reason? According to my knowledge I need to live in VIC for 2 years right? There's no other condition. I'm already living in Melbourne from almost 2 years now.


The Time you have already spent In Vic doesn’t count towards the 2 years live and work commitment 

You have to live and work in Vic for further 2 years from the date you get your 190 grant 
There are no other conditions 

Cheers


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Do Victoria differentiate between 261311, 261312, 261313 etc for their state nominations, and do they have sub-criteria like NSW on English and Experience points?

Anyone know the latest DOE for 261313 with 70+5 points to be nominated?
Immitracker doesn't seem to have too many entries.

And also, are they still inviting every month for 2613xx, any size estimate per batch?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Do Victoria differentiate between 261311, 261312, 261313 etc for their state nominations, and do they have sub-criteria like NSW on English and Experience points?
> 
> Anyone know the latest DOE for 261313 with 70+5 points to be nominated?
> Immitracker doesn't seem to have too many entries.
> ...


The states nominations system is shrouded in mystery Moreso with VIC

There is no date of effect concept in state nominations as they do not sponsor serially

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hello,

I saw in another group a Messge about invitation received today,anybody else received the invitation today.Please Check and reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

can you please give me some more details about the invitation? which code and how many points?


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Ruj said:


> can you please give me some more details about the invitation? which code and how many points?


There is one entry updated on immitracker. As it is only one, it could also be a mistake.

That one is: 254499 Registered Nurses nfd, 60 points (7 ielts, 0 work exp), DOE 18 March 2019. State invitation 1 April 2019.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

SG said:


> *For 190 NSW Pre-Invite:*
> 1. You will get a mail from email address: [email protected]
> 2. Subject line of the email: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - Full Name - EOI #
> 3. You will NOT get any email from Skillselect at this moment.
> ...


Hi,
At which stage CO comes into picture ?
Do we have to pay final visa fee after or before CO`s approval ?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

One ICT professional got invite..don’t know how many points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi,
> At which stage CO comes into picture ?
> Do we have to pay final visa fee after or before CO`s approval ?


Is this same for VIC?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi,
> At which stage CO comes into picture ?
> Do we have to pay final visa fee after or before CO`s approval ?



The stages are

Lodge EOI nsw 190
Preinvite
Apply and pay nsw sponsorship fees
Final invite
Apply through Immiaccount and pay pr visa fees


Cheers


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

NB said:


> The stages are
> 
> Lodge EOI nsw 190
> Preinvite
> ...


Is there any chance of rejection after final invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> Is there any chance of rejection after final invite ?


The documents based on which you have claimed points will be verified thoroughly by DHA

If you have made any false claim, your application will be rejected and you may face a ban also from applying 

Be very careful in what you claim 
An invite does not mean that all your documents are in order

Cheers


----------



## PoojaK (Apr 5, 2019)

*EOI pastry cook 190 for vic*



Bannysingh said:


> Hello everybody, I am new here. I applied 65+5=70 as a pastry cook. Any chance and how long for trade onshore. I use to love in vic but now I am living in nsw but I provided job offer letter ifor Victoria. What you guys think. Anybody with this occupation get nomination before


Hello Banny Singh, i need to know about the job offer you provided. And are u required to stay in victoria for a certian period???


----------



## PoojaK (Apr 5, 2019)

*EOI pastry cook 190 for vic*

Has any one recently filed EOI for Vic under pastry cook and received the invite.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Got Pre-invite from Victoria 190 invitation today......
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(233512)
EOI lodged: 26-03-2019
Points: 70+5=75
What are the required documents for submitting online application for final invite?
Got 14 days to apply.......


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello members.. just woke up to a pre invite from VIC this morning. My code is 233211z i didnt applied directly on the website.. i just put VIC in my EOI. So my question is did i miss something?? I had to apply on their website as well?? 
And can anybody please guide me which documents i have to submit in the 14 days time.. thankyou


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Did anybody recieve pre-invite for 261313?Please drop a messGe in group.All other job codes are getting invite except for 261313.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amjad_755 said:


> Hello members.. just woke up to a pre invite from VIC this morning. My code is 233211z i didnt applied directly on the website.. i just put VIC in my EOI. So my question is did i miss something?? I had to apply on their website as well??
> And can anybody please guide me which documents i have to submit in the 14 days time.. thankyou


That’s the process to get the pre invite

Now head off to Vic sponsorship website to check the next process

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Cheers


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Did anybody recieve pre-invite for 261313?Please drop a messGe in group.All other job codes are getting invite except for 261313.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not even 261314..


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Amjad_755 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello members.. just woke up to a pre invite from VIC this morning. My code is 233211z i didnt applied directly on the website.. i just put VIC in my EOI. So my question is did i miss something?? I had to apply on their website as well??
> ...


Dear NB, i am a little lost here.. about the documents i have to provide for my work experience as my work experienxe is not assessed by EA. I am claiming points for 8years.. can you please guide me what documents i have to provide for my work experience in detail..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moincue said:


> Got Pre-invite from Victoria 190 invitation today......
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer(233512)
> EOI lodged: 26-03-2019
> Points: 70+5=75
> ...


Congratulations 

For 190 Victoria, documents required to upload:
1. Skilled Declaration Form - fill it, sign and scan it. 
2. Skilled Assessment Report
3. PTE SCORE CARD
4. All documents that you submitted for Skilled Assessment.
5. CV / Resume

Steps:
1. Navigate to https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/
2. On the top, you have Register/Login - click here.
3. If you already have a Login, enter your credentials and login, or else, click to Register.
4. Fill up the online form and upload the documents.

Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Amjad_755 said:


> Dear NB, i am a little lost here.. about the documents i have to provide for my work experience as my work experienxe is not assessed by EA. I am claiming points for 8years.. can you please guide me what documents i have to provide for my work experience in detail..





Amjad_755 said:


> Hello members.. just woke up to a pre invite from VIC this morning. My code is 233211z i didnt applied directly on the website.. i just put VIC in my EOI. So my question is did i miss something?? I had to apply on their website as well??
> And can anybody please guide me which documents i have to submit in the 14 days time.. thankyou


Amjad, since your work experience is not assessed by EA, where did you get your Skills Assessment from (which authority) ?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

It seems that VIC issued a lot of invitation yesterday. Some of my friends got Invite. Structural engineer with 65 point.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

SG said:


> Amjad_755 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB, i am a little lost here.. about the documents i have to provide for my work experience as my work experienxe is not assessed by EA. I am claiming points for 8years.. can you please guide me what documents i have to provide for my work experience in detail..
> ...


Skill assessment is done by EA..


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

SG said:


> Congratulations
> 
> For 190 Victoria, documents required to upload:
> 1. Skilled Declaration Form - fill it, sign and scan it.
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Now, i am wondering whether Victoria take longer time to approve or not? In fact, i am preparing to apply soon.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Anybody for 261313 received pre-invite from Victoria in April???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moincue said:


> Thanks for your reply. Now, i am wondering whether Victoria take longer time to approve or not? In fact, i am preparing to apply soon.


They generally take a lot of time and their rejection rate after pre invite is also quite high
So don’t have very high hopes of it converting to a final invite

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> It seems that VIC issued a lot of invitation yesterday. Some of my friends got Invite. Structural engineer with 65 point.


Congratulations to your friends


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Does VIC send pre-invites once per month or multiple? I saw that there were some invites in this month and I want to ask if there is a possibility of another round?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Will we get correspondence in EOI if we get pre-invite for Victoria?Please answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Will we get correspondence in EOI if we get pre-invite for Victoria?Please answer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes

You will get an email through Skillselect if Vic will send you a preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Does VIC send pre-invites once per month or multiple? I saw that there were some invites in this month and I want to ask if there is a possibility of another round?


There is no fixed schedule
They can send on any day any time in batches or individually 


You have to wait patiently for the preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Email will go to consultant. I have logins to EOI,so want to check if get any update on “correspondence section of EOI”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Will we get correspondence in EOI if we get pre-invite for Victoria?Please answer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get an email first from skill-select that you got a message in skill-select mailbox account. Then, if you check your EOI account in correspondence section, you will get that golden attachment .

Thanks


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Moincue said:


> You will get an email first from skill-select that you got a message in skill-select mailbox account. Then, if you check your EOI account in correspondence section, you will get that golden attachment .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

NB said:


> There is no fixed schedule
> They can send on any day any time in batches or individually
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi experts,

I saw this link being passed around social media channels about changes in the points system. I really could not understand its implications considering the queues and waiting times we currently have just to get a preinvite:

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ave-spouse-or-partners-new-visa-points-system

Did a bit of researching and found that it seems legit as proven by this link:
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text

According the the changes--
· more points for having a skilled spouse or de facto partner (10 points);
· more points for applicants nominated by a State or Territory government or sponsored by a family member residing in regional Australia (15 points);
· more points for having certain STEM qualifications (10 points);
· points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points); and
· points for applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who has competent English (5 points)

Won't this result to skyrocketing points? It is said it will take effect starting Nov 2019, but I am really wondering how it would be like. Take myself as a hypothetical example come that date:

Age (30pts) + Educ (15) + PTE (20) + Work Exp (5) + No spouse (10) + State Nom (15)
SC189 = 80 pts
SC190 = 95 pts

Is my understanding correct given the above computation? Hoping for you to shed light on these changes


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

fer2_4fer said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I saw this link being passed around social media channels about changes in the points system. I really could not understand its implications considering the queues and waiting times we currently have just to get a preinvite:
> 
> ...


The point as value does not matter more than its relative value. If we detail the relationship between different statuses then it will be as the following:

First, the current points system:
1-Single person can get same points as another married person whose partner is not skilled or competent in English
2-Married person with skilled partner that is competent in English will have higher points than a single person by 5.

in the new system:
1-Single person will have 10 points more than a married person whose partner is not skilled or competent in English (this is different than before)
2-Married person with skilled partner that is competent in English will have higher points than a single person by 5 (this is same as before), and higher 15 points than a married person with partner that is not skilled or competent.
3-Married person with a competent partner in English (but not skilled) will be less than a single person with 5 points, and less than another person who is married to a skilled and competent parter by 10.

As you can see, the worst case is someone who is married and his spouse is not skilled or competent in English. This category of applicants will be most affected negatively by the new points. They will be less 10 points down relatively to other categories.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have submitted online application for 190 Victoria state nomination today. How long they will take to respond for an outcome?


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks so much for your reply. Yeah I realized this too. It essentially stays the same. Have 2 more questions though as I havent reached the invite process yet:
- How does the AU govt assess civil status (whether you have a spouse etc), will they require something like certificate of no marriage / marriage certificate etc?
- Do you have any idea about the STEM courses that will be granted 10 more points? Which body will assess this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fer2_4fer said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. Yeah I realized this too. It essentially stays the same. Have 2 more questions though as I havent reached the invite process yet:
> - How does the AU govt assess civil status (whether you have a spouse etc), will they require something like certificate of no marriage / marriage certificate etc?
> - Do you have any idea about the STEM courses that will be granted 10 more points? Which body will assess this?


You have to declare whether you are married or not in the forms

I am sure no one will risk his PR by giving a wrong declaration as it may create complications down the road, which may even result in cancellations 

Cheers


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

himsrj said:


> haseeb88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Are you sure tha we have to mark no as i have read in many threads that we have to write yes even if its only EOI.
I am also bit confused in this regard.. because VIC rejection rate also high if they find we have multiple EOI for other state s


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amjad_755 said:


> Are you sure tha we have to mark no as i have read in many threads that we have to write yes even if its only EOI.
> I am also bit confused in this regard.. because VIC rejection rate also high if they find we have multiple EOI for other state s


Suspend or withdraw all other EOIs that you have in Skillselect, the moment you get the Vic preinvite 

That way you can truthfully answer that you have not applied to any other state

Cheers


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Amjad_755 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure tha we have to mark no as i have read in many threads that we have to write yes even if its only EOI.
> ...


This is tough.. because i am also hoping for pre invite from ACT matrix system.. if i suspend ACT EOI i will lose that chance.. because VIC rejection rate is also high 😐😐.. 
is it possible that i mention it truthfully that yes i have submitted another EOI and also provide a commitment letter 😁
So right now cery much confused..


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Does anyone know someone who got pre-invite with Software Engineer 261313 during April?


----------



## RnD120712 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello guys! I know alot of you already received pre invites may I ask if anyone already received the ITA from skill select? Been waiting for it. My details as follows;

Anzscode : 233211 Civil Engr
DOE - Jan 24 2019
Pre-Invite - Feb 26 2019
Lodged State Nomination - March 8 2019
CO - March 27 2019 ask about our vacation to Australia way back 2013 and commitment letter. Provided commitment letter and some docs on March 29 2019. 

We are really hopeful but also worried as VIC has high refusal rate.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

In SkillSelect, it asks for the last 10 years of experience.

However, I see that people talk about that they have 14 years etc. Do the states look at experience beyond the last 10 years?

If adding old experience and mark it as non-relevant, does it need any assessment or it is OK to add outside of the ACS assessment letter?


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

RnD120712 said:


> Hello guys! I know alot of you already received pre invites may I ask if anyone already received the ITA from skill select? Been waiting for it. My details as follows;
> 
> Anzscode : 233211 Civil Engr
> DOE - Jan 24 2019
> ...


Any specific reason why the refusal rate is high, or any parameters based on which it is decided?


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Dear Friends

Could anyone update me difference in 190 for NSW and VIC. My agent updated me saying VIC has less chances due to large number of applicants and other stuff like VIC give preference to one who are already staying in VIC. 

Should i apply for 190 and for which states.

Thanks in advance

261313
EOI 189[75 pts]====>23rd March 2019
Waiting for Invite:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

I received the pre-invite for Victoria with 75 points for 190
DOE: 03.03.2019
Pre-invite : 25.03.2019 for Victoria
Occupation: 262112(ICT security specialist)
Points:75

Updated my EOI on 05.04.2019
Updated DOE: 80
In how many days can i expect an invite from for Vic as per the current trend?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have applied for final invite online in Victoria 9th April 2019 after got pre-invite in 5th April. 
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
Points claimed:70+5
EOI lodged: 26th March 2019
Now, it is written that the process may take up to 12 weeks, how long I have to wait in actual?


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

totally depends on them as how long they take some have got the actual invite in 1 month and then grant in 3 months but some have not got their invite for a long time so I guess it is hard to predict.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moincue said:


> I have applied for final invite online in Victoria 9th April 2019 after got pre-invite in 5th April.
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Points claimed:70+5
> EOI lodged: 26th March 2019
> Now, it is written that the process may take up to 12 weeks, how long I have to wait in actual?


Congratulations for Victoria pre-invite 

Victoria takes time to send the final invite. So, you need a lot of patience!

Some people received their Final Invite from Victoria after 45 days from pre-invite date. I am talking of last year. Haven't much seen anyone receiving Victoria final invite faster.

In the meanwhile, you can start collecting documents required to upload in ImmiAccount for visa lodge.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Moincue said:


> I have applied for final invite online in Victoria 9th April 2019 after got pre-invite in 5th April.
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Points claimed:70+5
> EOI lodged: 26th March 2019
> Now, it is written that the process may take up to 12 weeks, how long I have to wait in actual?


Congratulations!


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello can anybidy pkease guide me here that while writing commitment letter it should be about victoria or Melbourne? E.g we will write abiut why we want to move to Victoria or Melbourne???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amjad_755 said:


> Hello can anybidy pkease guide me here that while writing commitment letter it should be about victoria or Melbourne? E.g we will write abiut why we want to move to Victoria or Melbourne???


Depends on whether you want to settle in Melbourne or you are open to rural Vic

Cheers


----------



## mrnumb2010 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi all, please someone can explain me the 190 Victoria's requirement for ET-233914 as below
"Only work experience in the civil or mechanical engineering disciplines is eligible"
I have a Bachelor degree of Mechanical (Mechatronics) Engineer from Viet Nam, but was assessed as Engineering Technologist, got over 8 years experience of Repairing or maintenance (Repair Technician in Medical devices). I wonder if my experiences are belong to this requirement? 
Please anyone help me with this query.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Moincue said:


> I have applied for final invite online in Victoria 9th April 2019 after got pre-invite in 5th April.
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Points claimed:70+5
> EOI lodged: 26th March 2019
> Now, it is written that the process may take up to 12 weeks, how long I have to wait in actual?


Hello if you dont mind me asking can you please tell what documents you submitted for proof of employment?? I will really appreicate it..


----------



## Mk79 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi,

I submitted EOI for ICT Project Manager (135122) on 17th Jan 2019 with 80 points (75+5). Still waiting for the pre-invite. Did anyone receive pre-invite lately?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moincue said:


> I have applied for final invite online in Victoria 9th April 2019 after got pre-invite in 5th April.
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Points claimed:70+5
> EOI lodged: 26th March 2019
> Now, it is written that the process may take up to 12 weeks, how long I have to wait in actual?


 Vic generally take a lot of time in giving a decision 

You will have to wait patiently 

Also beware that the rate of rejection after pre invite is pretty high for Vic

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> I received the pre-invite for Victoria with 75 points for 190
> DOE: 03.03.2019
> Pre-invite : 25.03.2019 for Victoria
> Occupation: 262112(ICT security specialist)
> ...


Was your total point 75 including state? And did you claim points for work experience?


----------



## alex63 (Apr 18, 2019)

I submitted in September with 75 points (Engineering Technologist). Still waiting...


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What is the current timeline for receiving final invite from Victoria state after applying for pre-invite?
Online application lodged on 9th April 2019.
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
Point: 75


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

I want to know as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moincue said:


> What is the current timeline for receiving final invite from Victoria state after applying for pre-invite?
> Online application lodged on 9th April 2019.
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Point: 75


Vic unfortunately takes a hell lot of a time in giving a decision which mostly even exceeds the 12 weeks mentioned on their website 

You have to wait patiently 
One more thing..the rate of rejection after pre invite is very high in Vic so do not get your hopes too high

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moincue said:


> What is the current timeline for receiving final invite from Victoria state after applying for pre-invite?
> Online application lodged on 9th April 2019.
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Point: 75


The average processing time for Victorian skilled visa nomination is currently 12 weeks. This may vary depending on the occupation and in some instances it may take longer to assess applications.

You (or your migration agent) will be notified of the outcome of your nomination application by email.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

*Pre Invite Trend*

Hi,
I want to know what is the current pre-invite trend of Vic for 263111 code ?


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

hamidd said:


> The point as value does not matter more than its relative value. If we detail the relationship between different statuses then it will be as the following:
> 
> First, the current points system:
> 1-Single person can get same points as another married person whose partner is not skilled or competent in English
> ...


I don't think that's true actually.

You will now get 10 points if you are single and 10 points if you have a spouse who is skilled and has competent English. That means it is "equal first" and that single people can now be on equal footing with those who have spouses/partners.

Those with spouses or partners who have competent English but don't have skills qualification will get 5 points.

ISCAh explained it well on their website. I wish I could link to it, but since I'm new, it isn't letting me post a link.


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi,
I have a query regarding claiming 5 points for Australian study. I have completed my Master in Korea and already assessed that from ACS but now I am doing PhD in Australia and completed 2 years of study while the degree is still in progress. 
Can I claim 5 points for Australian study without completing the degree? I do have official academic record for 2 years study but not completion certificate.
I have lodged EOI for 189/190 VIC and have received pre-invite; waiting for final invite but just wondering if I couldn’t get ITA from Vic then I may increase 5 points for 189.
NB and other experienced members reply would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manal2015 said:


> Hi,
> I have a query regarding claiming 5 points for Australian study. I have completed my Master in Korea and already assessed that from ACS but now I am doing PhD in Australia and completed 2 years of study while the degree is still in progress.
> Can I claim 5 points for Australian study without completing the degree? I do have official academic record for 2 years study but not completion certificate.
> I have lodged EOI for 189/190 VIC and have received pre-invite; waiting for final invite but just wondering if I couldn’t get ITA from Vic then I may increase 5 points for 189.
> ...


You can claim points for education only when you get a degree

Cheers


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Did anyone receive an invitation for 261312 code with 80(including SS points) points from VICin 2019?


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

Do you know anyone who got a pre-invite from Victoria with Anzsco code 261313 during April or May?


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

hamidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know anyone who got a pre-invite from Victoria with Anzsco code 261313 during April or May?


I don’t think so. I’ve not heard from any groups on whatsapp or telegram. It looks like Victoria is not sending ITAs in year end.


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

*options for Database Administrator*

Hi everyone,
I am wondering if any Database Administrator(ANZSCO 262111) has applied for a category other than 190(Victoria). I lodged in my EOI for Vic in mid-April.

DBA being on STSOL has limited options. I would like to learn about people's experience of applying 
a) for 489 in VIC
b) for 190 and 489 in other states(such as SA, NT, TAS).

Would really appreciate anything that anyone could share.

Thanks.


----------



## Lord T (May 8, 2019)

Thinking of applying for a 190 for dietitian (my wife), was talking with a immi lawyer who reckons Vic isnt sending out invites for scores less than 80??

Do you think thats true or not?


----------



## Lord T (May 8, 2019)

Just to add we are already here living in melbourne with a 457


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lord T said:


> Thinking of applying for a 190 for dietitian (my wife), was talking with a immi lawyer who reckons Vic isnt sending out invites for scores less than 80??
> 
> Do you think thats true or not?


It depends 
If the state needs your skills, like plumbers , electricians and nurses they will invite you at 60

Accountant need 85

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Any Invitation round this month?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

*190 VIC 85 points*

Is there a chance that VIC will send an invite before the fiscal year ends? My job code is 261312 with 85 points and I lodged this April.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

I got the pre-invite from Victoria yesterday (details in my signature)
Experts, Please guide me about the procedures and any tips for filling online application and what documents I need to attach in application... Many Thanks.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

majidk said:


> I got the pre-invite from Victoria yesterday (details in my signature)
> Experts, Please guide me about the procedures and any tips for filling online application and what documents I need to attach in application... Many Thanks.


Specifically, what documents do I have to upload under the "Additional Attachments" options ?


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Have you looked at https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...on-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190? That should have everything you need.


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

majidk said:


> I got the pre-invite from Victoria yesterday (details in my signature)
> Experts, Please guide me about the procedures and any tips for filling online application and what documents I need to attach in application... Many Thanks.


Can you please tell me your skill code and points ?


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Ruj said:


> Can you please tell me your skill code and points ?


Please see signature below.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

It means one should have to give the funds requirements proofs as well? like bank statements etc. 




Marple1102 said:


> Have you looked at https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...on-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190? That should have everything you need.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

I can’t see what the online application is asking for, but you should at the very least include your resume/CV in the format requested plus any other documentation they’ve requested, like skills assessment, PTE/IELTS results, etc.


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Any update on 190 VIC grants this month ?


----------



## redlionking (May 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I just want to ask about financial proof. I just submit my EOI yesterday and just research a bit about different states and I see the minimum settlement fund is at around 30,000 for Victoria. Therefore I want to ask if my saving is not met up with that fund, is there any other way to bypass it? Like my sister is currently living in NSW, is it possible to like get a letter from her that confirm she will sponsor me financially for the first few months or I need to have the money transferred to my account to prove that?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi guys. I received pre-invite from Victoria and I need to know that how much time will it take to receive the invitation after uploading all documents on their website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi guys. I received pre-invite from Victoria and I need to know that how much time will it take to receive the invitation after uploading all documents on their website.


Vic generally takes a lot of time
It can even extend beyond 3 months, so you have to be patient 

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi guys. I received pre-invite from Victoria and I need to know that how much time will it take to receive the invitation after uploading all documents on their website.


Congratulation!!!

your code and points/doe details please

Thanks


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Vic generally takes a lot of time
> It can even extend beyond 3 months, so you have to be patient
> 
> Cheers


I will wait for 189 invitation during that duration.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi guys. I received pre-invite from Victoria and I need to know that how much time will it take to receive the invitation after uploading all documents on their website.


There is no fixed time, it used to be approximately 12 weeks.

Request you to please mention your ANZSCO code, EOI date, points for others to keep track.

Thanks


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

nitinsy said:


> There is no fixed time, it used to be approximately 12 weeks.
> 
> Request you to please mention your ANZSCO code, EOI date, points for others to keep track.
> 
> Thanks


Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
Points: 75+5
EOI Date: 21-May-2019


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi guys. I received pre-invite from Victoria and I need to know that how much time will it take to receive the invitation after uploading all documents on their website.


Hi Farrukh Rashid,

Firstly. Congratulations to you for your Victoria pre-invite.

Victoria takes time to send the final invitation (ITA). 

My friend received ITA on the 75th day after submitting pre-invite documents.

Good Luck!


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Which documents should we provide in order to avoid the chances of getting the rejection from Victoria State?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Which documents should we provide in order to avoid the chances of getting the rejection from Victoria State?


It depends on how much your skills are in demand in the state

The documents don’t play that much a role as much as your CV
The documents are very standard and minimal 

Make a very good CV as per Australian format highlighting all your skills

Cheers


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi guys. I received pre-invite from Victoria and I need to know that how much time will it take to receive the invitation after uploading all documents on their website.


Farrukh,
As you wait for the invite, Congratulations on receiving the pre-invite.
What's your occupation btw. Would you mind sharing your timelines so far, just curious how things are moving for PR aspirants !!

THanks,


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Details are posted a few posts up.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

NB said:


> It depends on how much your skills are in demand in the state
> 
> The documents don’t play that much a role as much as your CV
> The documents are very standard and minimal
> ...


What if I provide evidence/advertisements of current jobs in Victoria market related to my experience as Tasmania requires such job advertisement to demonstrate the need of our skills while submitting application.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

From what I understand, Victoria seems pretty clear about what documents you need to show. As NB said, a great CV is critical. You need to showcase what skills and experience you have that set you apart from other applicants in your occupation.

I guess you can send them some sample jobs you would apply for but given that you need to wait almost 3 months to receive word that you’ll get the invite and then wait another 11-14 months for your visa to process, i’m Not sure what good that does you.


----------



## 457aug2016 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi,

The people who recently received pre-invite from Victoria , could you please let me know the email-id from which you received the email ?

I have a feeling I might have missed my pre-invite in my spam folder and it got deleted after 30 days from spam folder as well. Please suggest guys what should I do, can I contact liveinvictoria email id to check if I missed their invitation ? My assumption is based on the fact that I have been working on 457 visa for past 2 years in Melbourne. Please let me know the email id and also please suggest should I contact them ?

ANZCO: 261313 (70 pts)
Date Of Effect (189) and 190 - 07/01/19
PTE- 20 pts, 
AGE- 30 pts (27yr old),
experience - 5pts,
education-15 pts

state sponsorship - 5 points


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

You list your experience points as 5. Is that from overseas or in Australia? It looks like the minimum amount of experience you need in your occupation to be nominated by VIC is 3 years, which is why I ask.


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

457aug2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The people who recently received pre-invite from Victoria , could you please let me know the email-id from which you received the email ?
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

I don't think you've missed any communication. There are a lot of people waiting since April 2018 with 70+5ss points for 261313.

The 2-years under 457 might have mattered prior to Sep. 2018, when you could applied directly in LivrInVictoria. But since VIC changed the process in Sep. 2018, pre-invites for ICT codes, that too with 70+5ss points (whether you're currently in VIC or not) have stopped.

Still, the a prior post details the email ID from which you'll hear about the pre-invite. You can also check the correspondence in Skill Select.

Cheers.


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Which documents should we provide in order to avoid the chances of getting the rejection from Victoria State?


Be careful with the CV. They have clear guidelines for preparing CV. Adhere to those. Give whatever they have asked for. Any extra docs wont hurt, if you have them handy.


----------



## 457aug2016 (Sep 7, 2016)

Marple1102 said:


> You list your experience points as 5. Is that from overseas or in Australia? It looks like the minimum amount of experience you need in your occupation to be nominated by VIC is 3 years, which is why I ask.


I got 5 points for 1 year Australian experience. And around 2 years in Indian experience(after deduction from ACS) which makes more than 3 years in total.


----------



## 457aug2016 (Sep 7, 2016)

bajis said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I don't think you've missed any communication. There are a lot of people waiting since April 2018 with 70+5ss points for 261313.
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for replying, I have been hearing that people who are onshore and have a job in hand have better chances than offshore people. That's why I asked, I think I will anyway contact live in melbourne team. Thanks for helping with the email ids.


----------



## arcamillus (May 8, 2019)

Hi Guys,

What are my chances for 190 in VIC with below points?

Points - 70 +5 SS
PTE -79+ (LWS-90 and R-88)
Work - Offshore
ACS deducted 4 years from my 8 years of work experience and only 4 is considered.
SOL - 262111 - Database admin
EOI Date -7th May 2019


----------



## arcamillus (May 8, 2019)

ghimirra said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am wondering if any Database Administrator(ANZSCO 262111) has applied for a category other than 190(Victoria). I lodged in my EOI for Vic in mid-April.
> 
> DBA being on STSOL has limited options. I would like to learn about people's experience of applying
> ...


There are not many options for DBAs. I'm a DBA as well and have applied for 190 Victoria with 75 points(including SS) on May 7th, 2019. If I don't get a response by August, then the only option would be applying for South Australia regional.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I was uploading the documents on VIC site and found that they need only CV, PTE Score Card, Qualification document, Skill Assessment Letter & Declaration Form. However, they are neither asking any employment documents (RNR, playslips etc) nor any commitment letter. So should I upload both of them?


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

arcamillus said:


> There are not many options for DBAs. I'm a DBA as well and have applied for 190 Victoria with 75 points(including SS) on May 7th, 2019. If I don't get a response by August, then the only option would be applying for South Australia regional.


I have also applied in 262111 code and awaiting grant. My timelines are in my signature. They took 6 months to send me ITA for state nomination.


----------



## ausbnfausbnf (Jun 4, 2019)

ANZSCO: 254499 registered nurse (nec)
EOI score 75+5
breakdown
age: 30
english language: 20
level of education: 15
australia study requirement: 5
regional australian study: 5
state nomination: 5

is there any chance to get invite for vic 190? thank you


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Have patience since employement verification is done they will revert back.
> However yours is first case of 3 ev, what date ev's happend on.


Employment Verification is done for Onshore or Offshore applicants?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

vijay7392 said:


> This is not true. I have confirmation from the state dept--- Post ACS experience is not the criteria.
> 
> Subject: Victorian Government Skilled and Business Migration Program
> 
> ...


What should I answer below question?
EA deducted 3 months of my work experience, so should I mentioned total experience (actual) or work experience duration assessed by EA?


How many years/months post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation? *
Hide Help
It is not necessary for this work experience to be positively assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority. This question refers to the total amount of post qualification work experience you have in your nominated occupation.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> What should I answer below question?
> EA deducted 3 months of my work experience, so should I mentioned total experience (actual) or work experience duration assessed by EA?
> 
> 
> ...


You need to mention your total experience provided it was gained after qualification. Don't worry about deducted experience by any accessing body because the state nomination criteria is different.


----------



## HungNguyen (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi,

This is my first post in this forum so please excuse me if I post on the wrong thread.

I am a mobile developer. I have 2 years of experience over sea after my Bachelor of IT, and 1 year in Australia after my Master degree at RMIT Melbourne. Thus, 3 years in total.
The requirement of Victorian visa nomination for developer occupation is also 3 years of experience. My question is that will my 3 years be deducted by 2, thus become 1 year just like how it does when applying for Skill Assessment?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HungNguyen said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum so please excuse me if I post on the wrong thread.
> 
> ...


In the EOI you can claim only 1 year but if you get the preinvite from VIC, then you can claim the entire 3 years experience 

Cheers


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

arcamillus said:


> There are not many options for DBAs. I'm a DBA as well and have applied for 190 Victoria with 75 points(including SS) on May 7th, 2019. If I don't get a response by August, then the only option would be applying for South Australia regional.


To me it seems, both 190 and 489 aren't available for DBA(262111) for SA.

the occupation is under 'special conditions apply', with details:
Additional Requirements
Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See*additional instructions; Not available for high points nomination 30/4/19; Not available for chain migration nomination 30/4/19

So, there's very low chances for DBAs. Just VIC.


----------



## ckvm25 (Jun 12, 2019)

I have applied for 189 and 190 (Victoria) with the below points break down.

DOE: 17-Apr-2019
Age: 25 points
Language: 20 points
Degree : 15 points
Australia Experience : 0 points
Overseas Experience : 15 Points
Occupation : Software Engineer - 261313 

189 Total : 75 points
190 Total : 80 points

I can see other messages that they got 190 Pre-Invite from Victoria with 75 Points and DOE 25-Apr-2019.
Why I didn't receive any pre-invite?
Is it only for people who have Australia experience or is it because of the occupation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ckvm25 said:


> I have applied for 189 and 190 (Victoria) with the below points break down.
> 
> DOE: 17-Apr-2019
> Age: 25 points
> ...


No one knows on what basis the states choose the applicants for issuing the pre invites

It’s an absolute mystery and you have to live with it and wait patiently 

There is nothing you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Has anyone received invitation to apply from VIC this month? I applied a month ago on 20th may, onshore 70+5 points. Reg nurse NEC, no news yet..


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

June is the end of the program year. It’s highly likely that they didn’t have as many spots allocated. One month isn’t that long of a wait, especially now that more people are going for 190 because of the huge decrease coming for 189.

Patience is key now. 🙂


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

I have just received ITA from VIC. Exactly 1 month after receiving acknowledgement letter.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> I have just received ITA from VIC. Exactly 1 month after receiving acknowledgement letter.


That's great! Congratulations Chinny


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Chinny50 said:


> I have just received ITA from VIC. Exactly 1 month after receiving acknowledgement letter.


Congratulations! Can you tell me what is acknowledge letter? Did you applied through liveinvictoria website or through skill select website?


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Ruj said:


> Chinny50 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just received ITA from VIC. Exactly 1 month after receiving acknowledgement letter.
> ...


Acknowledgement letter is what you receive from the state after applying on the liveinvictoria website. Yes, I applied on both, simultaneously.


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

I heard that for Victoria, in order to get an invite, you must hold a PHD, is that right?

For example my case: (Production Engineer 233513)

Age 30
Edu 15
P Year 5
English 20
Total w/o s s =70

Can/should I apply for Victoria 190?


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello guys pls someone advise me with your knowledge,

With 70points+5, no PHD, no related work experience, and never lived in Victoria, do I still stand any chance for Victoria?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kiraaa said:


> Hello guys pls someone advise me with your knowledge,
> 
> With 70points+5, no PHD, no related work experience, and never lived in Victoria, do I still stand any chance for Victoria?



Check the last invite cut off on DHA website. To get more clear idea.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Check the last invite cut off on DHA website. To get more clear idea.


That’s for 189

For 190 they only give the number of invites state wise 
No break up of Anzsco code or points

Cheers


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

There is no cutoff data for 190 on the DHA website.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorry if this has been asked elsewhere. I couldn’t find the answer to my question when I searched the forums.

So I know that when you get a 190, you commit to live and work in a region for 2 years. I’m assuming the countdown starts upon first entry, correct? I ask because, technically, you could enter the country, leave for 6 months but use someone else’s address, and then come back, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marple1102 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked elsewhere. I couldn’t find the answer to my question when I searched the forums.
> 
> So I know that when you get a 190, you commit to live and work in a region for 2 years. I’m assuming the countdown starts upon first entry, correct? I ask because, technically, you could enter the country, leave for 6 months but use someone else’s address, and then come back, right?


You have to live and work for 2 years in the state
If you keep living and going back, deduct the absent portion and then total the 2 years
To ensure that you have met the 2 years requirement
So let’s say if you stay only 6 months in a year in the state and 6 months in your home country, then your 2 years will be met only at the end of 4 years

Cheers


----------



## creaven (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi everyone,

This is my first message in this forum. I would like to ask for an opinion especially since some of you have a significant experience with VIC immigration program.

The information related to my application is in my signature, however, my first question is more around the amount of points. Indeed, I keep questioning myself if I should take the CCL exam to get 5 more points, but the first date available will be on December. Due to the exam cost and the very odd cancellation policy, I am wondering if it really worth it...

I also know that we are at the beginning of July and things "should be" moving more for the invites comparing to the last few months. So there are two voices in my mind, one telling me to take the CCL and the other one is telling me to be wise and just wait for the invitation.

Finally, I have seen in this forum that some people create several EOI with same information (except email) to increase their chances to be invited...Is this really a thing?

Thanks in advance.

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
PTE: Superior English
Offshore XP (France): 3.5 years (All used for the Skill Assessment -> No points)
Onshore XP (Melbourne): 1 year and 10 months, currently working in Melbourne under the same ANZSCO (Skill Visa 482 valid until 01/2021)

190 VIC Effective Date: 12/05/2019

190 Points Breakdown: 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 5 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 (state sponsorship) = *70*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

creaven said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first message in this forum. I would like to ask for an opinion especially since some of you have a significant experience with VIC immigration program.
> 
> ...


Frankly with just 65+5 you have low chances of sponsorship unless Vic decides to sponsor you as you are already working in the state
NAATi points not sure will really help you and it’s not so easy to clear it 
The states are mainly looking for experience and spouse points 

Moreover, you can lodge separate EOIs for different states, not for the same state

Cheers


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks, NB. It wasn’t really something I’m considering, since going back and forth from the States to Australia would be super expensive. I just know that people have talked about getting sponsorship from a state and then living elsewhere, which I find super frustrating for those of us who want an invite for a particular region! I wasn’t sure if people were doing the back and forth thing too.

I know it was an odd question, but I’m happy that it seems there’s a way to track it.


----------



## creaven (Jul 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Frankly with just 65+5 you have low chances of sponsorship unless Vic decides to sponsor you as you are already working in the state
> NAATi points not sure will really help you and it’s not so easy to clear it
> The states are mainly looking for experience and spouse points
> 
> ...


Thanks NB.

One of my friends got invited with 70 points in August 2018. Exactly the same points attribution as me except that he is a Software Engineer. So I will hang on and see what happen. Thanks again for your time.

Cheers,


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I submitted my application on 6th June and received a confirmation email with a reference number. However, when I login on their webiste I can't see any history of my submitted application. Did anyone experience such issue?


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I submitted my application on 6th June and received a confirmation email with a reference number. However, when I login on their webiste I can't see any history of my submitted application. Did anyone experience such issue?


That's normal, no need to worry. If they nominate you then you would receive Email from them as well as from SkillSelect and your EOI will change to "INVITED" from "SUBMITTED".


----------



## DeeImmi (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi Guys. Need your opinion. I have filed for EOI on 15th May 2019 with 75+5 points (190) for software engineer occupation. Is there a chance of getting invite with these points?

Thanks


----------



## Himanshv (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi All,

Can someone confirm,how long it will take to get an invite from VIC ,190 i am awaited since september, 

AZNSCO: 26211(Database Administrator)

EOI: 25th Sep 2018

Total Points 70(including state nomination)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Himanshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone confirm,how long it will take to get an invite from VIC ,190 i am awaited since september,
> 
> ...


No one can even guess leave alone confirm when you will get an invite 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Finally I've received 190 visa nomination from Victoria.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Finally I've received 190 visa nomination from Victoria.


Congrats mate.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Finally I've received 190 visa nomination from Victoria.


Congrats


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Finally I've received 190 visa nomination from Victoria.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi...what was your score and your EOI effective date


pratiksawant10 said:


> farrukh.rashid said:
> 
> 
> > Finally I've received 190 visa nomination from Victoria.
> ...


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Its almost 17 months since I applied for VIC 190 with 70 points. Is there any way to find out if a pre invite was send. Just want to make sure it was not missed by the agent. It also shows "no records to display" under invitations and contacts.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Finally I've received 190 visa nomination from Victoria.


Congratulations Farrukh


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

SP77 said:


> Its almost 17 months since I applied for VIC 190 with 70 points. Is there any way to find out if a pre invite was send. Just want to make sure it was not missed by the agent. It also shows "no records to display" under invitations and contacts.


Skillselect if not showing then it never came. For statesponsor nobody knows the criteria so its literally on state to invite whoever they like. They can neglect the 80 pointer and instead invite 65 if they think they need that skillset. 

Some people say that people with 20 points in english are usually invited but there is no data to support this assumption.


----------



## Suganyakr (Oct 9, 2017)

Guys.. need a clarification on 190 visa for Victoria. I have submitted the EOI with 75+5 points.

Should I wait until I get invited or should apply for Visa nomination in Victoria website now itself in parallel

Please help.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

For non phd holders...Victoria nomination should be applied after receiving invitation ...


----------



## connectneethutc (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi Newbienz,

I have applied for Software tester under 190 for Victoria with 80 points . 

Its been 3 months and no response yet ...I know I need to wait though

I havent gone through an agent because of the expense factor .From all the threads ,i have got to know like testers get minimal invites .

Do you reckon if it would be better for me to submit a separate EOI for NSW or Queensland ?


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Skillselect if not showing then it never came. For statesponsor nobody knows the criteria so its literally on state to invite whoever they like. They can neglect the 80 pointer and instead invite 65 if they think they need that skillset.
> 
> Some people say that people with 20 points in english are usually invited but there is no data to support this assumption.


But within a specific skill (Software engineer) for example, would the invite be based on who has maximum points or is that also not certain? 

Also how does Victoria invite folks - is it based on DoE and points? Any pointer would help? Just applied for Victoria and NSW today with 75+5 points.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> But within a specific skill (Software engineer) for example, would the invite be based on who has maximum points or is that also not certain?
> 
> Also how does Victoria invite folks - is it based on DoE and points? Any pointer would help? Just applied for Victoria and NSW today with 75+5 points.


No point based selection within the same occupation either as each profile could be unique (like where they worked previously or other such factors (overall experience). As per what i have seen they tend to pick whoever have some AU experience or max experience, good english like 20 points. But keep in mind this is my assumption. All states pretty much invite in random fashion and its not mandatory for them to pick all high/same pointers per date wise. 

For example: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 Look at the EOI filing date and you would notice that many people with 80 or 85 didn't get invited although similar points in same dates got invites. So its purely luck in my opinion and complete blackbox as far some logic is considered. Though someone could argue that people might not be updating status (which can be true) but we dont have many other similar sources to negate this theory.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

connectneethutc said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have applied for Software tester under 190 for Victoria with 80 points .
> 
> ...


Might be true but no certain way to confirm this either. As per immitracker last invite for tester 261314 was in October 2018 and no invite after that. Even 2 people with 80 are waiting. No state can be forced in this regard neither do they work in any logical manner. So only thing you can do is to get evaluated as other closely occupation code and apply in that as well. Luck may work but who knows. Good Luck


----------



## Suganyakr (Oct 9, 2017)

Av2019 said:


> For non phd holders...Victoria nomination should be applied after receiving invitation ...


Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

connectneethutc said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I have applied for Software tester under 190 for Victoria with 80 points .
> 
> ...


261314 is a dead end Anzsco code

I don’t think other then Vic it’s in any other state list
Vic maybe inviting a few per year, which is also doubtful 

Don’t waste your time waiting for an invite
You have maybe 1 in a thousand chance
Better to try in Canada
If you are in automation testing, you can be assessed as 261313
You can check if your RnR allows you apply under 261313

Cheers


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

I have filed both 189 and 190 in single EOI (65/70) in April 2018. Did I make a mistake of not going for separate EOI? I have not received any invite yet. 

Thanks for any reply.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

SP77 said:


> I have filed both 189 and 190 in single EOI (65/70) in April 2018. Did I make a mistake of not going for separate EOI? I have not received any invite yet.
> 
> Thanks for any reply.


Hi SP77,

The moment the 190 pre-invite turns to a final invite, the EOI gets frozen and will not participate in the 189 round.


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi SP77,
> 
> The moment the 190 pre-invite turns to a final invite, the EOI gets frozen and will not participate in the 189 round.


Thanks SG. But my query is whether separate EOI for 189 and 190 would have helped to get invitation from Victoria. Was it a mistake to go for one EOI?


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Victoria wouldn’t care if your EOI for 189 and 190 were the same. That doesn’t affect your invite.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

SP77 said:


> Thanks SG. But my query is whether separate EOI for 189 and 190 would have helped to get invitation from Victoria. Was it a mistake to go for one EOI?


Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2018-a-433.html


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Marple1102 said:


> Victoria wouldn’t care if your EOI for 189 and 190 were the same. That doesn’t affect your invite.


Thanks Marple1102.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SP77 said:


> Thanks SG. But my query is whether separate EOI for 189 and 190 would have helped to get invitation from Victoria. Was it a mistake to go for one EOI?


189 and 190 in the same EOI will not reduce the chances, but adding another state in the same EOI or choosing ANY state instead of VIC only, will reduce your chances

Cheers


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

NB said:


> 189 and 190 in the same EOI will not reduce the chances, but adding another state in the same EOI or choosing ANY state instead of VIC only, will reduce your chances
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I had filed two EOIs. First EOI - 189 and VIC-190. Second EOI - 189 and NSW - 190. Anyway, its almost 17 months now. I had only 65/70 points. I don't have much hope now.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Do we need to send PTE report card to any place other DIBP for Victoria nomination?

My PTE will be 2 years old soon, so I want send it before that.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Do we need to send PTE report card to any place other DIBP for Victoria nomination?
> 
> My PTE will be 2 years old soon, so I want send it before that.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


You are required to upload the PTE scorecard once you are invited by VIC ((applicable if are part of pro rata group). There is an application you need to fill post invite and you are asked to provide the proof of your skill assessment, PTE etc. Sending them now will be of no use.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> You are required to upload the PTE scorecard once you are invited by VIC ((applicable if are part of pro rata group). There is an application you need to fill post invite and you are asked to provide the proof of your skill assessment, PTE etc. Sending them now will be of no use.


So nothing needs to be sent from PTE to Victoria directly. I am assuming to prove my PTE score, I will be uploading the result card. Right?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Do we need to send PTE report card to any place other DIBP for Victoria nomination?
> 
> My PTE will be 2 years old soon, so I want send it before that.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Hi Rizwan,

Send the PTE scores to DHA.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I did't any received any email after documents and application VIC state nomination portal. 

Web portal of VIC was too and took 3 to 4 min for submission.

Is it normal?

How i can come my application is submitted on VIC nomination portal ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did't any received any email after documents and application VIC state nomination portal.
> 
> ...


Did you get a pre invite from VIC ?
When did you submit ?

Cheers


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> So nothing needs to be sent from PTE to Victoria directly. I am assuming to prove my PTE score, I will be uploading the result card. Right?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


That is right.. PTE will send a copy to DHA (provided u tick the check box) However, you need to upload it manually now.


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

aussiedream87 said:


> That is right.. PTE will send a copy to DHA (provided u tick the check box) However, you need to upload it manually now.


My PTE will expire in April 2020 and if I don't receive any invite by then.. do I need to sit another PTE test ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

mandrakem87 said:


> My PTE will expire in April 2020 and if I don't receive any invite by then.. do I need to sit another PTE test ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


It expires after 3 years for immigration purposes, however, you can send your report card until the end of second year. You have to retake the exam after 3 years.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> It expires after 3 years for immigration purposes, however, you can send your report card until the end of second year. You have to retake the exam after 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I missed that statement of 3 years validity. Thanks for highlighting this point here


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> It expires after 3 years for immigration purposes, however, you can send your report card until the end of second year. You have to retake the exam after 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Send to DHA even if I dont receive an invite and only have EOI ?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

mandrakem87 said:


> Send to DHA even if I dont receive an invite and only have EOI ?


Yeah send to DHA and keep the email just in case.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did't any received any email after documents and application VIC state nomination portal.
> 
> ...


It happened with me as well. The submission took forever and finally I had to close the window. In my case I submitted the application again and did send a mail to them describing what had happened, in case they get 2 applications.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> It happened with me as well. The submission took forever and finally I had to close the window. In my case I submitted the application again and did send a mail to them describing what had happened, in case they get 2 applications.


I also faced the same issue and submitted the application again. However, I received only one email from them for the confirmation of my application.


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I submitted EOI 190 VIC under Systems Analyst 261112 with 75+5 points (Age 25, Edu 15, Exp 10, PTE 20, Partner 5, State 5) on 21 Jun 2019. Do I just need to wait for pre-invite or I need to do anything else? When will VIC start sending invites for 2019/2020?

Thank you.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

cuongvh3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI 190 VIC under Systems Analyst 261112 with 75+5 points (Age 25, Edu 15, Exp 10, PTE 20, Partner 5, State 5) on 21 Jun 2019. Do I just need to wait for pre-invite or I need to do anything else? When will VIC start sending invites for 2019/2020?
> 
> Thank you.


Hey,

You will have to wait for a pre-invite as VIC don't allow direct applications for any ICT occupation.

Good luck

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hey,
> 
> You will have to wait for a pre-invite as VIC don't allow direct applications for any ICT occupation.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Pratik. Do you know when will VIC start sending invitations for the current year? Thank you again.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

cuongvh3 said:


> Thank you, Pratik. Do you know when will VIC start sending invitations for the current year? Thank you again.


No one can predict that even I am waiting for the same. I haven't seen any invites for this FY yet, hopefully they start sending out soon


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

And what are the likelihood of software engineers getting invited? I don't see too many invites in inmi tracker...do they go by points largely?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbocharged (Jun 9, 2019)

Does Victoria have a precondition that the applicant must have worked in the state for a specific period of time, in order to receive an Invitation to Apply (similar to what NSW has announced now)?
I could only find the ‘Minimum Work Experience’ needed for each job, on the state government’s website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Room,

I am looking for 489 Victoria Nomination. As per their condition they need a job offer in the regional area to nominate the candidate.

Is this really possible that being an offshore candidate we can give interviews and got selected or it is just a condition to keep people away?

Does people got this or not in the past?

My occupation is 261313/261312..


Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

turbocharged said:


> Does Victoria have a precondition that the applicant must have worked in the state for a specific period of time, in order to receive an Invitation to Apply (similar to what NSW has announced now)?
> I could only find the ‘Minimum Work Experience’ needed for each job, on the state government’s website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There used be such condition but it has been removed.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi Room,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no such condition of living now. Only work experience is needed.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi Room,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Baljeet, with 489 we can only work in regional areas of NSW right? Do you know job prospects in regional areas for software engineers?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

pratiksawant10 said:


> No one can predict that even I am waiting for the same. I haven't seen any invites for this FY yet, hopefully they start sending out soon


As per Iscah, "Victoria State sponsorship opening delayed to 29th July
On Monday 29 July 2019, Victoria’s Skilled and Business Migration Program will be launching a new and improved application system for visa nomination."

So hopefully, we will be seeing invites being sent after that.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Any chance for VIC nomination ?


ANZSCO : 233311 Electrical Engineer

Points : 60

Edu: 30 (PhD from AU)
Age: 30
IELTS/PTE: 0 

Vic EOI with Job offer: 29/06/2019
DOE : 29/06/2019
EOI Update: 10/07/2019


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi experts.. greetings for the day

any idea, how much time it can take for getting an invite from DHA after one gets a pre-invite from the state? 
one of my friend's agent informed him that they have received a pre-invite from Victoria in 190 on 09 june 19, but nothing since then from DHA. 
can you please share your experience on this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gurdeep001 said:


> Hi experts.. greetings for the day
> 
> any idea, how much time it can take for getting an invite from DHA after one gets a pre-invite from the state?
> one of my friend's agent informed him that they have received a pre-invite from Victoria in 190 on 09 june 19, but nothing since then from DHA.
> can you please share your experience on this?


DHA does not issue the invite in case of state sponsorship 

The final invite processing will be done by the state only which in your case is VIC
Unfortunately VIC takes a long time in finalising a pre invite, so you have to wait patiently 
Once they have decided you will get a mail from Skillselect which will enable you to lodge the visa application 

Cheers


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

NB said:


> DHA does not issue the invite in case of state sponsorship
> 
> *The final invite processing will be done by the state only which in your case is VIC*
> Unfortunately VIC takes a long time in finalising a pre invite, so you have to wait patiently
> ...


Can I see the preinvite from VIC (190) in Skillselect. Or how do I know if they have send it or not? Or Will I be able to see only DHA invite?


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

NB said:


> DHA does not issue the invite in case of state sponsorship
> 
> The final invite processing will be done by the state only which in your case is VIC
> Unfortunately VIC takes a long time in finalising a pre invite, so you have to wait patiently
> ...


Thanks NB.. appreciate the quick response 

cheers !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SP77 said:


> Can I see the preinvite from VIC (190) in Skillselect. Or how do I know if they have send it or not? Or Will I be able to see only DHA invite?


I think it will come directly in your email
It’s not reflected in Skillselect 
Only the final invites get reflected there

You have to check your email and spam folder regularly to make sure that you don’t miss it

Cheers


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

NB said:


> I think it will come directly in your email
> It’s not reflected in Skillselect
> Only the final invites get reflected there
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. Not sure if my agent has missed the mail from VIC.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Anyone from Offshore with 80 points (Including SS) received the invitation from VIC under 261312 or 261313 this year?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone from Offshore with 80 points (Including SS) received the invitation from VIC under 261312 or 261313 this year?


Hey Rahul,

VIC has not sent any invites for 261312 or 261313 since last September.

Hopefully they should start sending from next month.

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## d.balaaji (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello All, 
Thank you all expat experts. I am new to this forum. I recently moved into Melbourne with TSS 482 visa. I have completed positive skill assessment and 65+ in all pte modules. I belong to ANZSCO 262111 (Database Administrator) and have a score of 65(mine)+5(spouse)=70(Total w/o state sponsorship). I got to know from my mate that I might have stream lined process since I am already working in designated profile for last 5 months. Is that true? If not, what would be the general wait period if I submit the skill select profile (EOI for VIC) this week. 
please help me understand my situation. 

Regards,
Balaaji Dhananjayan


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

mail2notif said:


> There is no such condition of living now. Only work experience is needed.


That condition is still on their website:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...killed-regional-provisional-visa-subclass-489

Occupation
Your occupation must be listed on one of the Visa Nomination Occupation Lists.

If your nominated occupation has additional requirements, such as specialisations, work experience requirements and additional English language requirements, these are noted on the Visa Nomination Occupation Lists.

To apply for Victorian visa nomination under the Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) you must have a current job offer in your nominated occupation within a regional area of Victoria. You can find out more about regional Victoria areas (including postcodes)external link.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

d.balaaji said:


> Hello All,
> Thank you all expat experts. I am new to this forum. I recently moved into Melbourne with TSS 482 visa. I have completed positive skill assessment and 65+ in all pte modules. I belong to ANZSCO 262111 (Database Administrator) and have a score of 65(mine)+5(spouse)=70(Total w/o state sponsorship). I got to know from my mate that I might have stream lined process since I am already working in designated profile for last 5 months. Is that true? If not, what would be the general wait period if I submit the skill select profile (EOI for VIC) this week.
> please help me understand my situation.
> 
> ...


Earlier there was a streamlined process for applicants who were working in Vic 
It has now been withdrawn
You have to submit the EOI in Skillselect just like other applicants

No one can predict when or if at you will be invited

You have to wait patiently 
You can also ask your employer to sponsor you for PR

Cheers


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

khoaduong said:


> That condition is still on their website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is for 489. There doesn't seem to be a condition last year for 190.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> That is for 489. There doesn't seem to be a condition last year for 190.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Offer of employment

You will need to provide evidence of a genuine Victorian job offer if:

you are currently living in another Australian state; oryou are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the*Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates.

To demonstrate evidence of a genuine job offer, you are required to provide:

a Confirmation of Employment Statement;a signed contract/ letter of offer which includes your employer’s*Australian Business Number (ABN)external link*and contact details;an official position description from your employer outlining your main tasks and duties.

The current employment offer must be in the nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and for at least six continuous months.

During our assessment of your visa nomination application, our office will need to be satisfied that;

there is a genuine need for the position within the businessthe business is active/ operating in Victoria and is committed to employing you; andyou have obtained the employment offer through a merit-based process.

Should our office not be satisfied with the genuine nature of the job offer we may request further documentation to support the application.

Reference: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Offer of employment
> 
> You will need to provide evidence of a genuine Victorian job offer if:
> 
> ...


Does this mean offshore can get a invite from VIC without job offer especially in the ICT?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Emily1218 (Jul 22, 2019)

*Occupation not listed in the nomination list*

Hi there, 
I am graduate civil engineer, living in Melbourne. I have 65 points, but Victoria doesn't have civil engineer on the 190 nomination list (it only has engineering technologist). Can i still go ahead and apply for 190 or I cant? 

Thanks 
Emily


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Emily1218 said:


> Hi there,
> I am graduate civil engineer, living in Melbourne. I have 65 points, but Victoria doesn't have civil engineer on the 190 nomination list (it only has engineering technologist). Can i still go ahead and apply for 190 or I cant?
> 
> Thanks
> Emily


Hi Emily,

Have a look at this: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas

Your ANZSCO code needs to be reflect in the Eligible occupations for Victorian visa nomination for 2019-2020. Wait for the list to be published. Check your ANZSCO code there.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## Emily1218 (Jul 22, 2019)

Do you know when that list (2019-2020 list) will come out? 
So my ANZSCO code is 233211 (which is listed under the occupation list), but the graduate stream doesnt have this code (graduate stream has 233914, which is engineering technologist). 

So I am just wondering if I could still apply based on the Victorian nomination list, but via graduate stream.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Emily1218 said:


> Do you know when that list (2019-2020 list) will come out?
> So my ANZSCO code is 233211 (which is listed under the occupation list), but the graduate stream doesnt have this code (graduate stream has 233914, which is engineering technologist).
> 
> So I am just wondering if I could still apply based on the Victorian nomination list, but via graduate stream.
> ...


Hi Emily,

Have a look at this : https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....8.1258780177.1563840468-1984944118.1563840468

The first few lines in the green box says: 

IMPORTANT INFORMATION
An easier way to lodge your Victorian visa nomination application

In the afternoon of Monday 29 July 2019, Victoria's Skilled and Business Migration Program will be launching a new online application system for visa nomination.

Go through this and Wait till this time.

Good Luck Emily!


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi experts, just wondering if anyone knows if vic has recently invited anyone with software engineering anszco 261313 at 80 points (including ss)?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Emily,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi SG, do you this this new application process on Vic website would be for ICT professionals as well? Coz as of now its only phd professionals who apply to Vic govt and get nomination. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

What's the email id by which we get the nomination once from Victoria.
I wonder if it might have come and fit washed away in spam. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

inspi said:


> What's the email id by which we get the nomination once from Victoria.
> I wonder if it might have come and fit washed away in spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I had the same doubt. I came to know that there will be a preinvite letter attached in the correspondence tab in the skillselect.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

SP77 said:


> I had the same doubt. I came to know that there will be a preinvite letter attached in the correspondence tab in the skillselect.


I think that comes after we fill the nomination. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

inspi said:


> I think that comes after we fill the nomination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


oh..Then I am in the same boat as well. Not sure if I missed it as I cleared all my junk mails around 6 months back and I am waiting for invite for last 18 months. 

Is there any way to check if it was send.


----------



## d.balaaji (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks much. Will do!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

SP77 said:


> oh..Then I am in the same boat as well. Not sure if I missed it as I cleared all my junk mails around 6 months back and I am waiting for invite for last 18 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to check if it was send.


Nope. Not unless you still have deleted emails in your email trash folder. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Nope. Not unless you still have deleted emails in your email trash folder.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


No. I do not have it .

Gents.. who has received pre-invite from VIC, could you confirm if it was reflected in correspondence tab in skillselect or not?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

SP77 said:


> No. I do not have it .
> 
> Gents.. who has received pre-invite from VIC, could you confirm if it was reflected in correspondence tab in skillselect or not?


From what I have read in forums here, it doesn't reflect in skillselect

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> From what I have read in forums here, it doesn't reflect in skillselect
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I will send a mail to [email protected]. Maybe I will get a reply if they had send or not.


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

I found this...

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/1447978-what-pre-invite.html


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

An advise to everyone who is waiting for pre-invite. Depending on your state you applied on, It is better if you know the email contact which will you receive the pre-invitation from. Then add that email as a contact in your email account. By doing that you will make sure the email will not be delivered to the spam folder. This is what I had done when I was waiting for pre-invitation from NSW. And BTW, the pre-invitation is not reflected in your skill select, only the final invitation will be.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

inspi said:


> What's the email id by which we get the nomination once from Victoria.
> I wonder if it might have come and fit washed away in spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


*Victoria pre-invite*
You will get a mail from Skillselect.
Check the correspondence TAB after you login to your EOI in Skillselect.
The Victoria pre-invite reflects there.

After Victoria has assessed your application and wishes to provide you the *Final Invitation*, 
1. You will get a mail from Skillselect mentioning you have received an invitation to lodge a visa application.
2. You will get a mail from this email - [email protected] mentioning that your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the skilled nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

inspi said:


> Hi SG, do you this this new application process on Vic website would be for ICT professionals as well? Coz as of now its only phd professionals who apply to Vic govt and get nomination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Inspi,

1. Have a look at this: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Scroll down to *Apply - How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations*

# 4. *Submit an online application for Victorian visa nomination* within 14 days of receiving the invitation. Note that you must be able to demonstrate that you still meet the claims that were in your EOI when you were invited. We recommend that you have all your supporting documents ready before you submit your EOI in SkillSelect, as the 14 days cannot be extended.


2. When you click on - # 4. _online application_ - it directs you to - this link : https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....8.1258780177.1563840468-1984944118.1563840468

Here in the green box, it is mentioned - 

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION*
An easier way to lodge your Victorian visa nomination application

In the afternoon of Monday 29 July 2019, Victoria's Skilled and Business Migration Program will be launching a new online application system for visa nomination.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Inspi,
> 
> 1. Have a look at this: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190
> 
> ...


Thanks SG. I haven't received the invite yet. But this is helpful for the post invite procedure. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

inspi said:


> Thanks SG. I haven't received the invite yet. But this is helpful for the post invite procedure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Good Luck Inspi


----------



## d.balaaji (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello Team, 
I have now submitted my EOI and my profile seems to be live. What is the next course? As I understand, I have to wait for me to get nominated (receive invite) to apply for Visa. 

Is there any other requirement as linking my EOI to live-in-victoria? 
How will Victoria know about my profile? 
Where does the CV part fall for subclass 190? 

Please clarify. 

Regards,
Balaaji Dhananjayan


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone please help me in understanding below queries

a) Do the VIC state release occupation list same as NSW(released few weeks back) with Availability and Additional criteria this year? 
b) Are there any dates when do they release the skilled occupation list for 2019 and when are they likely to start invitation process this year?
c) Are there any chance for me to be called before Nov'16. Currently I hold 75+5(more details in my signature)?
d) Do we need to show the expenses in our saving during VISA lodge? 

Please reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help me in understanding below queries
> 
> ...


a. Absolutely not. There will be similarities of course but there will be quite a few exceptions and additions 
The prices may also be quite different 

b. VIC is generally late as compared to NSW as VIC involves the industry representatives also in the sponsorship process

c. No one can predict

d. The payment for the visa fees is online. So how will you pay if not from your savings ?

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> a. Absolutely not. There will be similarities of course but there will be quite a few exceptions and additions
> The prices may also be quite different
> 
> b. VIC is generally late as compared to NSW as VIC involves the industry representatives also in the sponsorship process
> ...


Thanks NB for your response.

The point "d" is not about visa fees. This is about the pre-requisite that VIC has some amount $30K to be shown for expenses during Visa lodge or during to convert it ITA.
Not sure I have ready it somewhere.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks NB for your response.
> 
> The point "d" is not about visa fees. This is about the pre-requisite that VIC has some amount $30K to be shown for expenses during Visa lodge or during to convert it ITA.
> Not sure I have ready it somewhere.


Vic wants you to have funds available when you move so that you are not looking for welfare as you will certainly not get a job right away

You can check the vic website for the funds requirements for the sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## Neoo (May 27, 2019)

inspi said:


> Thanks SG. I haven't received the invite yet. But this is helpful for the post invite procedure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi All, 

On 29 Jul if I lodge an application, I will have completed 1 week short of a year in Victoria, can I still claim 5 points for this or will I have to wait that 1 week - reason for asking is that if I wait the system may close application like happened for SA recently

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 29 Jul if I lodge an application, I will have completed 1 week short of a year in Victoria, can I still claim 5 points for this or will I have to wait that 1 week - reason for asking is that if I wait the system may close application like happened for SA recently
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Vic does not play the game of fastest fingers first like SA

They keep inviting applicants slowly and steadily through most of the year
They are very picky and choosy 
You should claim points in the EOI only on the day you become eligible 

Cheers


----------



## Neoo (May 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Vic does not play the game of fastest fingers first like SA
> 
> They keep inviting applicants slowly and steadily through most of the year
> They are very picky and choosy
> ...


Thanks NB

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

SG said:


> In the afternoon of Monday 29 July 2019, Victoria's Skilled and Business Migration Program will be launching a new online application system for visa nomination.


I read in a WhatsApp group about QLD - the new criteria was pretty similar to NSW (i.e. 80 points for ICT job codes, at least 1 year working in-state, etc.)

I wonder if VIC released details about the new process.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

bajis said:


> I read in a WhatsApp group about QLD - the new criteria was pretty similar to NSW (i.e. 80 points for ICT job codes, at least 1 year working in-state, etc.)
> 
> I wonder if VIC released details about the new process.


Not yet, Victoria were supposed to release details this afternoon, keep an eye out for that.


----------



## mpp2019 (Jul 26, 2019)

Has anyone received VIC pre-invite in this month (July)?

If you have, can you share skill code, points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpp2019 said:


> Has anyone received VIC pre-invite in this month (July)?
> 
> If you have, can you share skill code, points?


They have still not started issuing invites
Be rest assured , you won’t have to ask anyone if he has got an invite
The member will post it himself the moment he gets it

Cheers


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

I didnt see any update from live in melbourne yesterday... was there any announcement made?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

fer2_4fer said:


> I didnt see any update from live in melbourne yesterday... was there any announcement made?


Nothing as of now.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

New Victorian site up for Nomination registrations
--------------------------------------------------------------

https://vicgov.force.com/liveinmelbourne/s/login/

But no news on any changes to the criteria


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> New Victorian site up for Nomination registrations
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> https://vicgov.force.com/liveinmelbourne/s/login/
> ...


Hi, 

Is this registration used for submitting EOI from offshore? Please confirm.

If Yes, what happens to the earlier EOI which we submitted from skill select?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this registration used for submitting EOI from offshore? Please confirm.
> 
> If Yes, what happens to the earlier EOI which we submitted from skill select?


Hi Shekhar,

There is no change to the existing process for applications, this is just an easier way to track your applications. 

Better explained here: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ge-your-victorian-visa-nomination-application


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Shekhar,
> 
> There is no change to the existing process for applications, this is just an easier way to track your applications.
> 
> Better explained here: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ge-your-victorian-visa-nomination-application


Thanks, Pratik for the information.

Do you have any idea when the new list SOL will publish and when are they going to start the inviting process for this year?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks, Pratik for the information.
> 
> Do you have any idea when the new list SOL will publish and when are they going to start the inviting process for this year?


No mate, I am waiting for the same.


----------



## d.balaaji (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello Team, 
I have a doubt. After applying EOI, do I have to refer it somewhere in liveinmelbourne site. 
What is the purpose of vicgov.force.com/liveinmelbourne
Can anyone explain please. 

Regards,
Balaaji Dhananjayan


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

d.balaaji said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I have a doubt. After applying EOI, do I have to refer it somewhere in liveinmelbourne site.
> 
> ...


For ICT only EOI needs to be lodged. If they select you they will send an email based invite after which you would be able to launch the state application on liveinmelbourne portal. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## d.balaaji (Jul 21, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> For ICT only EOI needs to be lodged. If they select you they will send an email based invite after which you would be able to launch the state application on liveinmelbourne portal.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thank you Tapatalk.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> For ICT only EOI needs to be lodged. If they select you they will send an email based invite after which you would be able to launch the state application on liveinmelbourne portal.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Pls clear this point "ICT only EOI needs to be lodged." 
Can we apply on new Live in Melbourne portal as didn't receive pre-invite for 263111. 
EOI lodged on Mar-2019 with 70 points. Living & working in Melbourne past 2 years .


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

suresh_441189 said:


> Pls clear this point "ICT only EOI needs to be lodged."
> Can we apply on new Live in Melbourne portal as didn't receive pre-invite for 263111.
> EOI lodged on Mar-2019 with 70 points. Living & working in Melbourne past 2 years .


Hey Suresh,

The process for ICT was changed to be only 'Invitation based'

Check out this: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/news-events/news/2018/skilled-visa-nomination-changes

Point 3. Expanded “Invitation Only” procedure

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

I am currently having 75 points in skillselect with 20 pts in PTE and 6+ overall experience (ACS approved). I am currently working in NSW for past 3+ years. 
- Can i submit a new skillselect for Vic 190 only?
- Is there any specific requirement to 261111 for this year like NSW/QLD?
- Is Vic nominations open for 2019-20? There has been no news unlike NSW/QLD.
- Will multiple EoIs have any effect on my existing 189 and NSW 190 application?
- Do I need to prove show a job offer from Vic when invted?


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hey Suresh,
> 
> The process for ICT was changed to be only 'Invitation based'
> 
> ...


Thanks
So it same procedure. lodge EOI first then wait for the invite then apply on live in Melbourne after getting the pre invite. 
Procedure is same for 263111 Computer Networks. 
Correct me if wrong


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

suresh_441189 said:


> Thanks
> So it same procedure. lodge EOI first then wait for the invite then apply on live in Melbourne after getting the pre invite.
> Procedure is same for 263111 Computer Networks.
> Correct me if wrong


Affirmative


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

suresh_441189 said:


> Thanks
> 
> So it same procedure. lodge EOI first then wait for the invite then apply on live in Melbourne after getting the pre invite.
> 
> ...


Yes. Because computer network comes under ICT. They have changed the application portal only and not the procedure. 

For 190 recent graduates can apply directly and 489 if they meet the requirement. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bhowalamit said:


> I am currently having 75 points in skillselect with 20 pts in PTE and 6+ overall experience (ACS approved). I am currently working in NSW for past 3+ years.
> - Can i submit a new skillselect for Vic 190 only?
> - Is there any specific requirement to 261111 for this year like NSW/QLD?
> - Is Vic nominations open for 2019-20? There has been no news unlike NSW/QLD.
> ...


1- yes you can. 
2- check state occupation list for criteria
3- yes it's open. They have invited 1-2 people as per immitracker. VIC is not like SA or QLD where whoever lodges the EOI gets considered. They take their time to find the best candidate as per job market numbers they receive. So they may invite all or no one, it's totally upto them. 
4- no, assuming new EOIs are sperate from existing EOI for 189 alone or combined with NSW. If 189+190 for NSW is same then you better separate out the 190 to keep your chances open. Though 189 with 75 is quite difficult especially if you have lodged your application in July. NSW you have better chances. 
5- for 190 job offer have no impact. Job offer is only needed when applying for 489 VIC



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> 1- yes you can.
> 2- check state occupation list for criteria
> 3- yes it's open. They have invited 1-2 people as per immitracker. VIC is not like SA or QLD where whoever lodges the EOI gets considered. They take their time to find the best candidate as per job market numbers they receive. So they may invite all or no one, it's totally upto them.
> 4- no, assuming new EOIs are sperate from existing EOI for 189 alone or combined with NSW. If 189+190 for NSW is same then you better separate out the 190 to keep your chances open. Though 189 with 75 is quite difficult especially if you have lodged your application in July. NSW you have better chances.
> ...


It is mentioned on their website that anyone living in any other Australian state should show job offer. Below is the text
"*Offer of employment*
You will need to provide evidence of a genuine Victorian job offer if:

- you are currently living in another Australian state; or
- you are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates."

Does that mean, if i apply for VIC 190, i need to prove a job offer for VIC? I am currently working in Sydney.


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> It is mentioned on their website that anyone living in any other Australian state should show job offer. Below is the text
> "*Offer of employment*
> You will need to provide evidence of a genuine Victorian job offer if:
> 
> ...


Yes that's correct.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bhowalamit said:


> It is mentioned on their website that anyone living in any other Australian state should show job offer. Below is the text
> "*Offer of employment*
> You will need to provide evidence of a genuine Victorian job offer if:
> 
> ...


Yes, thats right. In my opinion, you have better shot at NSW instead of VIC in 190 visa.


----------



## bomafipalibo (Sep 28, 2018)

hi all, I got Nomination from Victoria but my dependants' passports are expired since last year and undergoing processing now. Can I make the visa lodgement and update when the passports are out?
If yes what should be the issuance and expiry dates. 
NB
My nomination from VIC is 30days already and no hope in sight yet for a passport in my country soon. I however, have a slip from the immigration office stating the day of lodgement. 
Thanks


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

To claim spouse points do we need skill accessment or qualification assessment is enough? In my spouse's case it's Vetesses. And they have 2 types of assessment. As we already have qualification assessment, am wondering if I can use the same to claim points.

Or I should do skill assessment which is again 1k AUD and may take 3 to 4 months in his case. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> To claim spouse points do we need skill accessment or qualification assessment is enough? In my spouse's case it's Vetesses. And they have 2 types of assessment. As we already have qualification assessment, am wondering if I can use the same to claim points.
> 
> Or I should do skill assessment which is again 1k AUD and may take 3 to 4 months in his case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


To claim spouse points, you need a positive skills assessment and competent English score
Just qualification assessment is not sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Any update on 2019 -20 FY list?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

ankit15 said:


> Any update on 2019 -20 FY list?


No changes to the process.

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I suppose VIC hasn't announced occupation list for new year 2019/2020, am I right?
On 21 Jun 2019, I lodged 190 EOI to VIC with 75+5, occupation Systems Analyst 261112 and still no response from them yet.
Any ideas of when VIC will start sending 190 pre-invites? Thank you very much.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Seriously Vitoria seems quite slow in this regard. Going by past trends do they invite ICT jobs well?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks like end of Australian dream. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lendz (Sep 30, 2016)

Would it be possible to apply 190 for VIC for applicants who are currently living in Mel?


----------



## shazz29041993 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes ofcourse
Check the occ list and match their req

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Lendz said:


> Would it be possible to apply 190 for VIC for applicants who are currently living in Mel?


Hi Lendz,

Yes you can apply, VIC currently doesn't have any restrictions for applications based on region/state.

Good luck,

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## Lendz (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks guys! Just curious about how they qualify the candidates as the Job Offer seems to be checked only after they sent the invitation for applying?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lendz said:


> Thanks guys! Just curious about how they qualify the candidates as the Job Offer seems to be checked only after they sent the invitation for applying?


It’s totally opaque
Earlier they had the option for those having a job offer to apply directly to Vic, but now everyone is at par

Cheers


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Lendz said:


> Thanks guys! Just curious about how they qualify the candidates as the Job Offer seems to be checked only after they sent the invitation for applying?


Hi Lendz,

VIC has EOI based applications process for following

ICT
nursing
engineering and building occupations

Check this out: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 and look for the process which fits your skill as they no longer have direct applications for people with job offer

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## sambaner (Mar 25, 2019)

Folks,
I have applied for 190 - VIC through Skillselect back in June 2019. No Pre-Invite / Invite yet. 
I am also trying to register on the new Live In Melbourne portal. 

In that portal, for the Work Experience section, they are asking:
"Years of post qualification work in your nominated occupation?"
Do I need to provide my total work experience here? Or only the number of years that has been assessed by ACS and is worthy to earn points?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

sambaner said:


> Folks,
> I have applied for 190 - VIC through Skillselect back in June 2019. No Pre-Invite / Invite yet.
> I am also trying to register on the new Live In Melbourne portal.
> 
> ...




Why do you need to register in that portal? Is that mandatory? They will send per-invite basis your EOI, isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambaner (Mar 25, 2019)

regattekreddy said:


> Why do you need to register in that portal? Is that mandatory? They will send per-invite basis your EOI, isn’t it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That’s correct, Mate! I was just trying to do it since I’m bored getting no updates in nearly 3 months, LOL!

Would you have any insight on my question, by the way? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

My nomination application has been rejected after getting pre invite from Victoria for 190 visa nomination from offshore in last May 2019. My occupation is Mechanical Engineer with 70 points w/o at that time. Recently I have updated my same 190 Victoria EOI to 85 points with ss. What I heard is I will not be able to apply for state nomination for Victoria for certain period. I am now wondering whether I have to create new 190 EOI for Victoria or have a chance to get invited again with the same EOI as the restriction period has already been lapsed. Please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moincue said:


> My nomination application has been rejected after getting pre invite from Victoria for 190 visa nomination from offshore in last May 2019. My occupation is Mechanical Engineer with 70 points w/o at that time. Recently I have updated my same 190 Victoria EOI to 85 points with ss. What I heard is I will not be able to apply for state nomination for Victoria for certain period. I am now wondering whether I have to create new 190 EOI for Victoria or have a chance to get invited again with the same EOI as the restriction period has already been lapsed. Please advice.


If the existing EOI is very old, you should file a new EOI, because the EOI is valid for only 2 years from the date it was created 
As your points have changed recently, your date of effect is anyways current only

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

sambaner said:


> That’s correct, Mate! I was just trying to do it since I’m bored getting no updates in nearly 3 months, LOL!
> 
> Would you have any insight on my question, by the way?
> 
> ...


You do not have enough points or work experience to be invited by Vic.


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Does anybody have any idea of VIC has started sending invites again? 😢


----------



## sambaner (Mar 25, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> You do not have enough points or work experience to be invited by Vic.




What gives it away I wonder!
I have 70+5 and 7 years+ ACS assessed exp (12years in total). Is there any official cutoff for VIC that I am missing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

sambaner said:


> What gives it away I wonder!
> I have 70+5 and 7 years+ ACS assessed exp (12years in total). Is there any official cutoff for VIC that I am missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I didn't see that you had 7 years of work experience - that is enough to be considered, their requirement is 5 years of work experience.

Theres no official cut off and they don't release any official numbers or stats at all but from what I can see in tracker and other forums/word of mouth, Vic seems to very rarely invites BAs and the people they've invited are at least on 75+5 or 80+5.

Just gotta play your luck with 190, its very random.


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

Hi Expats

I am a recent graduate and I am currently working in my professional field. I have 5 years of experience before my master degree but EA only considered 3 years. 

In total I have 65 points.As I employed in my profession, I have applied for VIC state nomination under recent graduate pathway. I came to know from my agent that points not really matter as long as you have total of 60 points and above. 

I heard on march/Apr those who applied got invited within 2 to 3 weeks of time frame. Now invites has been slow, even after 3 months one of my friend didn't get the invitation. Just wondering anyone got invited recently on this VIC 190 visa stream for recent graduate pathway. And whats the timeline at present scenario.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rjsr said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I am a recent graduate and I am currently working in my professional field. I have 5 years of experience before my master degree but EA only considered 3 years.
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code for better response 

But ultimately no one can predict state sponsorship 

VIC is very choosy on whom to invite and sponsor as compared to other states 
The agent is painting a very rosy picture where there isn’t , so don’t have very high hopes

Cheers


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

Hi NB
thanks for the reply. I am mechanical engineer and i applied in engineering technologist for recent graduate pathway.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rjsr said:


> Hi NB
> thanks for the reply. I am mechanical engineer and i applied in engineering technologist for recent graduate pathway.


You should get a decision in 12 weeks
If you don’t, call them up and ask

Cheers


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello folks, 

I will be a PhD graduate from a Victorian university end of this year, and my points will be 80 : age (30) + english (20) + qualification (phd, 20) + australian education (5) + CCL (5).
As we all know there will be a huge change in the point system in Nov 2019, and unfortunately I won't be able to claim any points because I need to include my partner who is not skilled and does not have English score. My partner is studying PTE now, but I don't want to be too optimistic.
So my question is, what will be the chances of me invited with 80 points from Victoria? I heard Victorian Phd graduates get invitations easily, but again, many people's points will go up after Nov 2019 and 80 points won't be considered as 'high points' anymore. It will be even worse for me as I will be the lowest priority among all the 80 pointers. 

Also, does anyone know about the STEM qualification points? I read from one of the threads here and it seems like the CRICOS code of the research degree I did is important. I majored in synthetic/organic chemistry field but unfortunately, my PhD course is registered as Health field according to CRICOS. And my agent told me that I can't claim 10 points for STEM qualification because my degree is considered as Health field. The thing is, my PhD research was about making chemical compounds which is same as synthetic and organic chemistry, not Health field. I thought I could prepare a statement and evidence to prove that my research was actually chemical science, but the agent said it is a long shot. Has anyone had similar experiences?
Occupation: Chemist 234211 PTE: 90/90/90/90


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I will be a PhD graduate from a Victorian university end of this year, and my points will be 80 : age (30) + english (20) + qualification (phd, 20) + australian education (5) + CCL (5).
> As we all know there will be a huge change in the point system in Nov 2019, and unfortunately I won't be able to claim any points because I need to include my partner who is not skilled and does not have English score. My partner is studying PTE now, but I don't want to be too optimistic.
> ...


You can apply directly to Vic for sponsorship as you are eligible for the PHD pathway 
You don’t have to go through the Skillselect route as far as Vic SS is concerned 

Just check whether your Anzsco code is on the Vic list or not , once it is published 

Cheers


----------



## jackie23 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi NB,

I think he does not need to worry about the Vic list under current policy as he is going to get PhD from Vic’s university.

Cheers


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> rgbko0807 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks,
> ...


Thanks NB. Does that mean that the points dont really matter if I can apply directly? I thought I still had to compete with other applicants for my occupation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rgbko0807 said:


> Thanks NB. Does that mean that the points dont really matter if I can apply directly? I thought I still had to compete with other applicants for my occupation?


You get the advantage of not having to get a pre invite 
Your application will be one of many and will be decided on merits 
As I said earlier, VIC is very choosy whom to give the final invite and in fact half of the applicants who are issued pre invites, get rejected during processing 

So don’t have too high hopes just because you have submitted an application 

Cheers


----------



## Holyboyy (Aug 28, 2019)

Moincue said:


> My nomination application has been rejected after getting pre invite from Victoria for 190 visa nomination from offshore in last May 2019. My occupation is Mechanical Engineer with 70 points w/o at that time. Recently I have updated my same 190 Victoria EOI to 85 points with ss. What I heard is I will not be able to apply for state nomination for Victoria for certain period. I am now wondering whether I have to create new 190 EOI for Victoria or have a chance to get invited again with the same EOI as the restriction period has already been lapsed. Please advice.


When did you lodge your initial EOI? I've also lodged for Vic with 75 points as a mechanical engineer(w/o SS) in April 2019 but haven't received a pre-invite yet.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Civil Engineer 75 points*

Hello,

I am a civil engineer with 75 points. 
Age 30
Education 15
English 20
Work Experience 10

I plan to apply for 190 Visa - Victoria. 

What is the probability to get an invitation.
My spouse is also working on PTE and I will try to get spouse point at the earliest.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Given almost every state has made 190 available only for those already in Aus, I suspect it is likely this might apply for Victoria as well. Quite worried as an offshore applicant.


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi, I have applied for 190 Victoria SS, and someone from the office rang my manager (name I used to contact on my CV and other forms) but apparently he is on holidays this week. He said that, someone rang him yesterday, but he was driving so asked to call back later. The lady (case officer) rang him again but he missed her call as he was unpacking stuff and he couldnt reply back as the number was private number. He then texted me said, that if I or anyone needs to contact her, it needs be be before 9:30 am or 5:30 pm as he up in the snow and busy skiing so it will be hard to answer or hear the ring.
> 
> So can I let the case officer know about this?


This is sort of tricky situation. It because, if you are the main applicant, you had to have mentioned your number there. This may be subject to skepticism. But anyways, at present you can contact their customer care or help desk for the same. They would be the better people to help you in this situation. This is the solution which I can think of at moment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sheral singh said:


> This is sort of tricky situation. It because, if you are the main applicant, you had to have mentioned your number there. This may be subject to skepticism. But anyways, at present you can contact their customer care or help desk for the same. They would be the better people to help you in this situation. This is the solution which I can think of at moment.


Do you realise that this is a 2 year old post
It has no relevance 
You can save yourself some time and trouble if you see the date on the post

Cheers


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

Dear All, 

My current score for 190 is 75 until now but after last week I crossed 5 years work exp and i could claim 5 more points to make it 80 for 190. 
My question is about the "Date of Effect" on the Skillselect home page. Does this change at regular intervals?
I updated my application on 29 Aug 2019 to claim 80 points but the date of effect remains 25 Aug 2019 and doesn't change my points


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

ICT Security Specialist (262112

EOI date of effect after updating points total to 85(+5) of 17/08/29)

Received Vic invite to lodge a visa nomination application on 26/08/19 which I submitted same day.

Anybody got a recent indication on time it usually takes from here to be invited to apply for Visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alfawex said:


> ICT Security Specialist (262112
> 
> EOI date of effect after updating points total to 85(+5) of 17/08/29)
> 
> ...


Looks like your is the first pre invite in this FY

Vic is quite thorough in their scrutiny of applications and so it takes time.
In Many cases it even exceeds the 12 week limit set by them
Moreover the conversion rate from pre invite to final invite is also quite low
You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Looks like your is the first pre invite in this FY
> 
> Vic is quite thorough in their scrutiny of applications and so it takes time.
> In Many cases it even exceeds the 12 week limit set by them
> ...


My current 457 expires three days after the 12 weeks so looks like i'll have to rely on a 189 with 85 points provided they don't get stricter again with the upcoming 191. The invite states not to contact them for an update but if I don't get a 189 invite i'll contact them anyway.

I'm onshore and working in Vic also which may have been a factor in being invited. I'd assume although they don't state it that it shows i'd be more likely to be committed to working in Vic on a 190. Also haven't applied to other states in my EOI


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm also waiting with the same occupation - ICT Security Specialist (262112)
if its 85, then i guess i have no hopes even though i'm onshore


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

vijay7392 said:


> I'm also waiting with the same occupation - ICT Security Specialist (262112)
> if its 85, then i guess i have no hopes even though i'm onshore


Your work experience shows 0 points in your signature for 5 years. Is your experience in in ICT Security?


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

alfawex said:


> Your work experience shows 0 points in your signature for 5 years. Is your experience in in ICT Security?



I think I understood why my points didn't change - my 5 years of experience is including one week that I worked in Melbourne (which becomes onshore) so it appears i have one week short of 5 years offshore experience. the on shore only adds more points after one year!   

But i actually have 5+ years of relevant experience in ICT security. my bad, i didn't update my signature.

Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

NB said:


> alfawex said:
> 
> 
> > ICT Security Specialist (262112
> ...


i got a pre-invite on 11th June'19, got a rejection email exactly 12 weeks later citing reason that they have better Candidates in the queue. 
ANZSCO 233914 
75+5 Points


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

gurdeep001 said:


> i got a pre-invite on 11th June'19, got a rejection email exactly 12 weeks later citing reason that they have better Candidates in the queue.
> ANZSCO 233914
> 75+5 Points


That's a generic reason they give for rejections.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

How does it work, I don't understand? Why do they do pre-invites and not just invites as with the 189? Why would it take them 12 weeks to decide? What do you do in that time? Apply and hope or just wait for the full invite?


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

DavidFontaine said:


> How does it work, I don't understand? Why do they do pre-invites and not just invites as with the 189? Why would it take them 12 weeks to decide? What do you do in that time? Apply and hope or just wait for the full invite?


It's my understanding that VIC has a panel of experts in each field who review the resume, as if it was a job interview. Factors like a masters degree with research from a good university and years of experience in the field are looked upon favorably. I don't think the panel considers time spent in VIC as a huge factor. I've always wondered if Bjarne Stroustrup would have moved from pre-invite to invite... it's a black box.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

alfawex said:


> ICT Security Specialist (262112
> 
> EOI date of effect after updating points total to 85(+5) of 17/08/29)
> 
> ...


Congratulations Alfawex for your Victoria pre-invite 

Good Luck for ITA


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

gurdeep001 said:


> i got a pre-invite on 11th June'19, got a rejection email exactly 12 weeks later citing reason that they have better Candidates in the queue.
> ANZSCO 233914
> 75+5 Points


So your paid fees fpr visa was forfeited after they rejected it ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DashBoard (Aug 12, 2019)

inspi said:


> So your paid fees fpr visa was forfeited after they rejected it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I don't think he had paid the visa fee. 
VIC doesn't charge any application fees so you don't have to pay anything till the final invitation from VIC.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> So your paid fees fpr visa was forfeited after they rejected it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You don’t pay visa fees before you get the final invite
His application was rejected before he got the final invite, so he lost no fees
You have to understand the process, if you want to apply on your own

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

correct. so it was not a pre-invite. Its his application which got rejected. 
If application would be accepted then they send out ITA and this is when we pay the fees. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

gurdeep001 said:


> i got a pre-invite on 11th June'19, got a rejection email exactly 12 weeks later citing reason that they have better Candidates in the queue.
> ANZSCO 233914
> 75+5 Points





inspi said:


> So your paid fees fpr visa was forfeited after they rejected it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Inspi,

In this case, First is pre-invite, thereafter you have to upload your documents and you will have to wait for ITA (Invitation to Apply for Visa). Unfortunately, Gurdeep received a rejection email exactly 12 weeks later citing reason that they have better Candidates in the queue. So, there is no ITA.

Only after you have received the ITA, this is when you upload documents in ImmiAccount and pay visa fees.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Inspi,
> 
> In this case, First is pre-invite, thereafter you have to upload your documents and you will have to wait for ITA (Invitation to Apply for Visa). Unfortunately, Gurdeep received a rejection email exactly 12 weeks later citing reason that they have better Candidates in the queue. So, there is no ITA.
> 
> Only after you have received the ITA, this is when you upload documents in ImmiAccount and pay visa fees.



Thanks SG.
So for VIC 190 these are the timelines

Application(EOI)-> pre invite from VIC (here we upload all the documents and no fees)->ITA (here we pay fees and upload documents again? and wait for the grant)-> Final Grant


And average time from "pre invite" to ITA is 12 weeks which can extend as well?

Please validate my understanding.. Appreciate it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Thanks SG.
> So for VIC 190 these are the timelines
> 
> Application(EOI)-> pre invite from VIC (here we upload all the documents and no fees)->ITA (here we pay fees and upload documents again? and wait for the grant)-> Final Grant
> ...


That’s correct
After final invite, the fees and documents are uploaded in DHA website and not VIC 

Cheers


----------



## DashBoard (Aug 12, 2019)

inspi said:


> Thanks SG.
> So for VIC 190 these are the timelines
> 
> Application(EOI)-> pre invite from VIC (here we upload all the documents and no fees)->ITA (here we pay fees and upload documents again? and wait for the grant)-> Final Grant
> ...


Somewhat correct; 
Should be like this

EOI (if you are ICT, Engineering OR Nursing) -> Pre invite from VIC -> Submit Application (CV and other Supporting Docs - No fees) -> Rejection or Approval from VIC - if Approved Apply for Visa through DHA - Here only you upload all your documents (pay the visa fee to DHA)

It could be extended - but the average is 12 weeks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

inspi said:


> Thanks SG.
> So for VIC 190 these are the timelines
> 
> Application(EOI)-> pre invite from VIC (here we upload all the documents and no fees)->ITA (here we pay fees and upload documents again? and wait for the grant)-> Final Grant
> ...





NB said:


> That’s correct
> After final invite, the fees and documents are uploaded in DHA website and not VIC
> 
> Cheers


Hi Inspi,

1. EOI
2. Receive pre-invite from Victoria
3. Submit documents to Victoria
4. Receive ITA from Victoria
5. Upload documents in ImmiAccount (as mentioned by NB - that's same as DHA website).
6. Pay Visa Fees
7. Wait for Visa Grant.


----------



## Pratyush2 (Jul 11, 2019)

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I suppose VIC hasn't announced occupation list for new year 2019/2020, am I right?
> On 21 Jun 2019, I lodged 190 EOI to VIC with 75+5, occupation Systems Analyst 261112 and still no response from them yet.
> Any ideas of when VIC will start sending 190 pre-invites? Thank you very much.


Hey There
Just curious to know whether you got any contact for EOI yet?
I'm also in the same boat for Systems Analyst with 80+5 points lodged on 3rd July, unfortunately no contact yet.


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Pratyush2 said:


> Hey There
> Just curious to know whether you got any contact for EOI yet?
> I'm also in the same boat for Systems Analyst with 80+5 points lodged on 3rd July, unfortunately no contact yet.


Hello Pratyush2,

I got no contact / update too.


----------



## sugumaran (Jul 14, 2019)

Emily1218 said:


> Hi there,
> I am graduate civil engineer, living in Melbourne. I have 65 points, but Victoria doesn't have civil engineer on the 190 nomination list (it only has engineering technologist). Can i still go ahead and apply for 190 or I cant?
> 
> Thanks
> Emily


Your Skill assessment has to be Engineering Technologist to be even considered for 190. If your skill assessment is Civil Engineer, you cant apply under skill nomination for graduates.


----------



## sugumaran (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm a recent grad mechanical engineer from Melbourne univ with a skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I have been working in a full-time job related to my skill assessment for 3 months now in Melb. I have seen a lot of posts related to experienced candidates with 75+ points who are not Recent graduates but have a lot of work experience gets assessed as Engineering Technologist and getting rejected for VIC state nomination.

1) What are the chances for a recent graduate who has 60 points and awaiting sponsorship of 5 points from VIC?
2) Or will both highly skilled personnel with 75 points and a recent grad with 60 points be considered with the same level of focus from VIC?
3) Who has an edge over the other? If any?


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

sugumaran said:


> I'm a recent grad mechanical engineer from Melbourne univ with a skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I have been working in a full-time job related to my skill assessment for 3 months now in Melb. I have seen a lot of posts related to experienced candidates with 75+ points who are not Recent graduates but have a lot of work experience gets assessed as Engineering Technologist and getting rejected for VIC state nomination.
> 
> 1) What are the chances for a recent graduate who has 60 points and awaiting sponsorship of 5 points from VIC?
> 2) Or will both highly skilled personnel with 75 points and a recent grad with 60 points be considered with the same level of focus from VIC?
> 3) Who has an edge over the other? If any?


Hi 
are you working in discipline other than Mechanical? 
as per my understanding, getting assessed as Mechanical Engineer would have given you a better shot. 
Let us see what the experts have to say on this..


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

sugumaran said:


> I'm a recent grad mechanical engineer from Melbourne univ with a skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I have been working in a full-time job related to my skill assessment for 3 months now in Melb. I have seen a lot of posts related to experienced candidates with 75+ points who are not Recent graduates but have a lot of work experience gets assessed as Engineering Technologist and getting rejected for VIC state nomination.
> 
> 1) What are the chances for a recent graduate who has 60 points and awaiting sponsorship of 5 points from VIC?
> 2) Or will both highly skilled personnel with 75 points and a recent grad with 60 points be considered with the same level of focus from VIC?
> 3) Who has an edge over the other? If any?


1. VIC has to provide outcome of your application with in 12 weeks of time. Its depends on response from your employer how important you are for the organization and you have been selected on merit basis. Look at liveinmelbourne website. 

Exactly on 12th week (last week) my friend got rejected for recent grad Vic 190 sponsor since his employer not responded properly.

2/3. I believe both are different stream for applying Victorian visa nomination cant be compared with each other. I may be wrong.

Have you applied for Vic Nomination. When did you apply?


----------



## sugumaran (Jul 14, 2019)

gurdeep001 said:


> Hi
> are you working in discipline other than Mechanical?
> as per my understanding, getting assessed as Mechanical Engineer would have given you a better shot.
> Let us see what the experts have to say on this..


I am working in the discipline under Mechanical and since I got assessed as Engg Technologist and the same has been in list for nomination under graduates..


----------



## sugumaran (Jul 14, 2019)

rjsr said:


> 1. VIC has to provide outcome of your application with in 12 weeks of time. Its depends on response from your employer how important you are for the organization and you have been selected on merit basis. Look at liveinmelbourne website.
> 
> Exactly on 12th week (last week) my friend got rejected for recent grad Vic 190 sponsor since his employer not responded properly.
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate to hear that your buddy got rejected. Did he apply Engg Technologist? and I will be applying before the end of this week.


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

sugumaran said:


> It's unfortunate to hear that your buddy got rejected. Did he apply Engg Technologist? and I will be applying before the end of this week.


Yes, he did applied as Eng Tech,. DM me. Even i applied last month and waiting for the call


----------



## sugumaran (Jul 14, 2019)

rjsr said:


> Yes, he did applied as Eng Tech,. DM me. Even i applied last month and waiting for the call


I am a new user and Expat doesn't allow to DM. This is my num <*SNIP*> . Can u ping me now?

*See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## sugumaran (Jul 14, 2019)

rjsr said:


> Yes, he did applied as Eng Tech,. DM me. Even i applied last month and waiting for the call


Couldn't DM here..


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

*job offer*

Hello folks,

so as a phd graduate from a victorian university, do I also need to have a job offer too?


----------



## sugumaran (Jul 14, 2019)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> so as a phd graduate from a victorian university, do I also need to have a job offer too?


If your PhD is related to your skill assessment you do not need an offer


----------



## sbesu (Sep 10, 2019)

@regattekreddy
Did you receive the preinvite . I have same situation like you.


----------



## sbesu (Sep 10, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this registration used for submitting EOI from offshore? Please confirm.
> 
> If Yes, what happens to the earlier EOI which we submitted from skill select?


Hi,

Did you receive pre-invite from Vic.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

*Victoria Nomination*

I am new to this group.

I am having 85 points for Victoria and working in Victoria for the past 1 and half years.

I have filed an EOI on 11/09/2019.

What are my chances of getting an invite. When is approximate time i can get the invite.

This is for Software Engineer job code(2613)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> I am new to this group.
> 
> I am having 85 points for Victoria and working in Victoria for the past 1 and half years.
> 
> ...


Vic is very choosy on whom to send pre invite
Even after sending the preinvite, quite a few are rejected

So you just have to wait patiently for pre invite and then for final invite 

Cheers


----------



## pbaus2020 (Aug 7, 2019)

rjsr said:


> 1. VIC has to provide outcome of your application with in 12 weeks of time. Its depends on response from your employer how important you are for the organization and you have been selected on merit basis. Look at liveinmelbourne website.
> 
> Exactly on 12th week (last week) my friend got rejected for recent grad Vic 190 sponsor since his employer not responded properly.
> 
> ...


Hi , little confused about why employer will be contacted in 190 visa.


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi am also civil engineer.. If interested in whatsaap group, please let me know.


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

pbaus2020 said:


> Hi , little confused about why employer will be contacted in 190 visa.


The requirement is you should be a recent graduate from Australia have a valid job offer to apply for VIC recent grad 190 visa. To verify your job offer CO will contact the employer.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone here with the occupation list is not in VIC website but still somehow get invited by VIC under 189 or 489 program? I believe there must be some exemptions?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Has anyone received ITA for 2613 after last year september changes??


----------



## shibharg (Sep 17, 2019)

*190 PR for Victoria*

I am having 85 points for Victoria in Software Engineer (2613) job code and have been working in Melbourne for the past 2 years.

I have filed an EOI on 13th Sep, 2019 for both 189 and 190 visa (Victoria). Do I need to following any additional steps for informing Victoria government apart from EOI? How shoud I go about it?

What are my chances of getting an invite?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shibharg said:


> I am having 85 points for Victoria in Software Engineer (2613) job code and have been working in Melbourne for the past 2 years.
> 
> I have filed an EOI on 13th Sep, 2019 for both 189 and 190 visa (Victoria). Do I need to following any additional steps for informing Victoria government apart from EOI? How shoud I go about it?
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite?


Just to clarify - you do have a total of 3 years or more experience as a Software Engineer 261313 and 7.0 in each band for IELTS or equivalent yeah?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

shibharg said:


> I am having 85 points for Victoria in Software Engineer (2613) job code and have been working in Melbourne for the past 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell the breakups of 85 ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shibharg (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes, I suffice all the conditions. Breakup of 85 points is following:
Age - 30 points
Qualification - 15 points
PTE - 20 points
Overseas Work experience - 5 points
Australian (Victoria) work experience - 5 points 
Spouse - 5 points
State sponsorship - 5 points

Please advise if one needs to take any other action (like informing VIC govt, etc. and how?) apart from filing EOI (and selecting 190 option). Should I just wait for pre-invite?


----------



## shibharg (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes, I suffice all the conditions. Breakup of 85 points is following:
Age - 30 points
Qualification - 15 points
PTE - 20 points
Overseas Work experience - 5 points
Australian (Victoria) work experience - 5 points 
Spouse - 5 points
State sponsorship - 5 points

Please advise if one needs to take any other action (like informing VIC govt, etc. and how?) apart from filing EOI (and selecting 190 option). Should I just wait for pre-invite?





Maggo1234 said:


> Can you tell the breakups of 85 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shibharg (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes, I suffice all the conditions. Breakup of 85 points is following:
Age - 30 points
Qualification - 15 points
PTE - 20 points
Overseas Work experience - 5 points
Australian (Victoria) work experience - 5 points 
Spouse - 5 points
State sponsorship - 5 points

Please advise if one needs to take any other action (like informing VIC govt, etc. and how?) apart from filing EOI (and selecting 190 option). Should I just wait for pre-invite?





PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just to clarify - you do have a total of 3 years or more experience as a Software Engineer 261313 and 7.0 in each band for IELTS or equivalent yeah?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shibharg said:


> Yes, I suffice all the conditions. Breakup of 85 points is following:
> Age - 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> PTE - 20 points
> ...


Awesome - looks like it is just a waiting game now for a pre-invite assuming you also meet the financial resources requirement and have indicated VIC is your preferred state in your EOI.

I suppose just have all your docos ready to fire off an application within 14 days of your pre-invite.


----------



## shibharg (Sep 17, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Awesome - looks like it is just a waiting game now for a pre-invite assuming you also meet the financial resources requirement and have indicated VIC is your preferred state in your EOI.
> 
> I suppose just have all your docos ready to fire off an application within 14 days of your pre-invite.


Thanks for confirming that no further is required after indicating the preference in EOI. I have all documents ready and was just wondering if process can be expedited but it looks like a wait and watch game.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shibharg said:


> Thanks for confirming that no further is required after indicating the preference in EOI. I have all documents ready and was just wondering if process can be expedited but it looks like a wait and watch game.


Not confirming anything in a professional capacity here, just that is my reading of the VIC website for an applicant in your shoes


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

Hello experts,
I have an observation which I want to clarifiy:
Looking at the current statistics of the 190 grants, it seems like NSW is really progressing well. However, I have not seen any movement for the applications lodged for VIC. Can you kindly confirm this? Is there some strategy of completing NSW first and then moving on to the next state?
Your responses are truly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

some2609 said:


> Hello experts,
> I have an observation which I want to clarifiy:
> Looking at the current statistics of the 190 grants, it seems like NSW is really progressing well. However, I have not seen any movement for the applications lodged for VIC. Can you kindly confirm this? Is there some strategy of completing NSW first and then moving on to the next state?
> Your responses are truly appreciated.


The data that you are using to arrive at the above conclusions is totally unverified and manipulated
Stop using such data and reaching baseless conclusions 
Once you are invited, the state, Anzsco code and points lose relevance 
The time taken for processing will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

some2609 said:


> Hello experts,
> I have an observation which I want to clarifiy:
> Looking at the current statistics of the 190 grants, it seems like NSW is really progressing well. However, I have not seen any movement for the applications lodged for VIC. Can you kindly confirm this? Is there some strategy of completing NSW first and then moving on to the next state?
> Your responses are truly appreciated.


You might have arrived at such a conclusion due to the fact that there is a significant difference in the number of applications granted to each state, compared to VIC.

Please bear in mind that VIC sends lesser invitations and it's process of selection is tougher than other states'.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

NB said:


> The data that you are using to arrive at the above conclusions is totally unverified and manipulated
> Stop using such data and reaching baseless conclusions
> Once you are invited, the state, Anzsco code and points lose relevance
> The time taken for processing will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted
> ...


Thanks NB. That's a relief to know that states, points, and anzcso codes don't matter! 

I would agree that it is baseless - but it is just an observation based on what I find online, not a conslusion of any sort.


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> You might have arrived at such a conclusion due to the fact that there is a significant difference in the number of applications granted to each state, compared to VIC.
> 
> Please bear in mind that VIC sends lesser invitations and it's process of selection is tougher than other states'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks manu14143. Just assuring myself that it is completely a game of wait.  And again, not a conclusion - just an observation based on limited info available online.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all,
If Vic state contact for some additional documents, then what it does mean?

1. Like state other states, e.g. QLD 190 if someone got pre invite email for docuemnts submission then it's sure shot one will get ITA, considering that one meet the criteria.

2. How about Vic then ?

3. Anyone who got request for additional documents heard positive or negative from Vic about ITA?

Please share you experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> If Vic state contact for some additional documents, then what it does mean?
> 
> 1. Like state other states, e.g. QLD 190 if someone got pre invite email for docuemnts submission then it's sure shot one will get ITA, considering that one meet the criteria.
> ...


VIC is very choosy on whom to issue pre invites and even more choosy after that to issue final invite 
Half if not more of the preinvite do not get converted to final invites 

Till you get the final invite, you can never presume anything and feel safe 

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

NB said:


> VIC is very choosy on whom to issue pre invites and even more choosy after that to issue final invite
> Half if not more of the preinvite do not get converted to final invites
> 
> Till you get the final invite, you can never presume anything and feel safe
> ...


Exactly what you are perfectly make sens.

Few things for my understanding,

1. What does mean by Vic Pre-Invite ? As off am aware of the process, i submit the EOI on skill select and submit the additional documents to VIC nomination portal at that time back in July.

2. Vic seems different than QLD, For QLD nomination one need submit to EOI skill select and wait for QLD response. First reponse from QLD team, called QLD pre-invite.

Lucky one's those who get the email, it highly likely they will will ITA.

Just trying to understand, as VIC ask all documents before hand, How the QLD differs from VIC ?


----------



## Thej (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi Friends .Need some clarification. I have 2 years Indian experience and one year Australian experience both as software engineer. 
Will I meet the Victoria state nomination 3 years requirement? 
Please advise. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

Thej said:


> Hi Friends .Need some clarification. I have 2 years Indian experience and one year Australian experience both as software engineer.
> Will I meet the Victoria state nomination 3 years requirement?
> Please advise.
> Thanks in advance


Have you completed ACS skill assessment? ACS typically deducts 2 - 6 years post graduation when they assess relevant work experience. You would need 3 years of relevant work experience post the date ACS says you're eligible.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Exactly what you are perfectly make sens.
> 
> Few things for my understanding,
> 
> ...


I am not aware of QLD process
For VIC you submit the EOI is Skillselect and wait for pre invite
When you get the preinvite, then upload the supporting documents in Vic Website and wait for the final invite

Certain Anzsco codes and PhD holders can apply directly to Vic without waiting for preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Exactly what you are perfectly make sens.
> 
> Few things for my understanding,
> 
> ...


Hi uqmraza2,

Pre-invite :

When you submit your EOI for 190 Victoria, you will have to wait for Victoria to send you the pre-invite. Now, this is the same that you are talking about "_wait for QLD response_".

How do you know you have received a response from Victoria:
1. You will get a mail from Skillselect. 
2. Check the correspondence TAB after you login to your EOI in Skillselect. 
3. The Victoria pre-invite reflects there. 
4. Click to open and follow the instructions to upload the documents.

–After Victoria has assessed your application and wishes to provide you the final invitation : 
1. You will get a mail from Skillselect mentioning you have received an invitation to lodge a visa application.
2. You will get a mail from this email - [email protected] mentioning that your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the skilled nominated scheme has been assessed and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful.

You may have a look at this: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

I want to understand do we have to separately submit EOI(application) for individuals states in 190 Visa or do they reach out to you from the common pool EOI? 
I understand that we have an option to select the state while submitting the EOI. Is that sufficient or do we do anything in addition to it?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rafiahmadjan said:


> I want to understand do we have to separately submit EOI(application) for individuals states in 190 Visa or do they reach out to you from the common pool EOI?
> I understand that we have an option to select the state while submitting the EOI. Is that sufficient or do we do anything in addition to it?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Most members submit individual EOIs for each state
If you do that that’s sufficient for most states
Some states ask you to apply directly also, so you have to study how each states operate and take action accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## Thej (Jul 12, 2019)

I have got the following acs assessment for my indian degree and experience. I have filed for new acs assessment yesterday for my Australian experience. Still awaiting on that


----------



## stan.samm (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Guys

Does with regards to the financial resource requirements for a VIC application, I'm aware that they don't need proof but we need to be ready when asked. Can the funds include like your balance in the PF account, your car etc and how can you prove it if asked?

Also when was the last time someone with 261313 got a pre-invite from VIC with 75+5 points?

Thanks


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

SG said:


> Hi uqmraza2,
> 
> Pre-invite :
> 
> ...



Thank for your detailed response.

It clear some of my queries. 


If understand correctly, VIC nomination can Additional Documents during the assessment process but its not the gurrented (Means high probability)one will get ITA.

Unlike VIC, QLD BSMQ ask for submission of documents, if it highly likely (more than 90%) one will get ITA if there is no major mistake!


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

NB said:


> Most members submit individual EOIs for each state
> 
> If you do that that’s sufficient for most states
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. Appreciate your response.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Has anyone received invite recently for 190 Vic with 80 points?


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

*thepatriot64*

What is the possibility of mechanical engineer 233512 with 85 points to get invitation from Victoria? I am mentioning below the breakdown of my points.

Age - 25
Education - 15
English - 20
Experience - 15
Spouse - 5
State - 5

Total - 85


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

thepatriot64 said:


> What is the possibility of mechanical engineer 233512 with 85 points to get invitation from Victoria? I am mentioning below the breakdown of my points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zero positivity , current cut off is 90 and will reach 95 and 100 by Nov

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> Zero positivity , current cut off is 90 and will reach 95 and 100 by Nov
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Are you talking about 189 or 190 visa?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

There are no cut-offs for State nominations, so stop spreading false informations. Cut-offs are only for point-based streams like 189.

State invitations are irrespective of points/cut-offs and are more dependent on the demand of that particular skill



anhad18 said:


> Zero positivity , current cut off is 90 and will reach 95 and 100 by Nov
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ITSec (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi Friends,

What is the possibility of VIC to sponsor ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with 75 points? I am mentioning below the breakdown of my points.

Age - 25
Education - 15
English - 20
Experience - 15

Total without SS - 75


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ITSec said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What is the possibility of VIC to sponsor ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with 75 points? I am mentioning below the breakdown of my points.
> 
> ...


No one can predict a SS
You have to submit the EOI and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## sbesu (Sep 10, 2019)

I am in Victoria, Can I apply 190 EOI for any other states in Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sbesu said:


> I am in Victoria, Can I apply 190 EOI for any other states in Australia?


It depends on the state and your anzsco code

You cannot have a general reply

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Can anyone please explain what is the significance of giving 15 points for 190 Visa after Nov 16th. What difference it is going to make to the current situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Can anyone please explain what is the significance of giving 15 points for 190 Visa after Nov 16th. What difference it is going to make to the current situation.


There are many applicants especially those doing menial jobs who may be finding it difficult to get to 55 points
Now they will become eligible to lodge an EOI with just 50 points
There are many openings for which the states don’t find any applicants 

Cheers


----------



## sbesu (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> It depends on the state and your anzsco code
> 
> You cannot have a general reply
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sbesu said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on the state and your anzsco code
> ...


----------



## harisk (Oct 2, 2019)

*Hairs*

Hi guys,

How can we apply for Victoria ss? Can someone please guide me.

Is it just the same way in skillselect to select 190 visa and enter the state interested in? Or do we need to submit any form as well?

My current points are 80 with ss, including ss it will be 85.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harisk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How can we apply for Victoria ss? Can someone please guide me.
> 
> ...


What is your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## harisk (Oct 2, 2019)

*Hairs*

Hi,

it is under software engineer 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harisk said:


> Hi,
> 
> it is under software engineer 261313


You just submit the EOI for vic 190 and wait
Till you get the preinvite, there is nothing you can do

Cheers


----------



## harisk (Oct 2, 2019)

*Hairs*

Thank you.

Any idea how long it will take for 189 with 80 points or 190 with 85 points for VIC?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

harisk said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how long it will take for 189 with 80 points or 190 with 85 points for VIC?


189 will speed up after November, so have patience you will get 189 or 190 by January

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## prasun (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Pals, I have filed EOI for the first time with 60+5 points for SS in Vic and NSW on 28th March 2019. Now I have bettered my PTE and updated the EOI on 20thSept 2019 wich gives me 80 points with SS under software engineer 261313. It would be great if someone could tell me whether Victoria is inviting in October or Do I ahve to waint till Nov changes. In that case my wife als has to write PTE and I loose 5 points in the game as she is not working now. Please some advise?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasun said:


> Hi Pals, I have filed EOI for the first time with 60+5 points for SS in Vic and NSW on 28th March 2019. Now I have bettered my PTE and updated the EOI on 20thSept 2019 wich gives me 80 points with SS under software engineer 261313. It would be great if someone could tell me whether Victoria is inviting in October or Do I ahve to waint till Nov changes. In that case my wife als has to write PTE and I loose 5 points in the game as she is not working now. Please some advise?


No one can predict a SS
Vic is extremely choosy and even after giving pre invites, maybe half or even more don’t get converted to final invites 
So don’t depend too much on vic only and take action 

Cheers


----------



## prasun (Jan 29, 2013)

NB said:


> No one can predict a SS
> Vic is extremely choosy and even after giving pre invites, maybe half or even more don’t get converted to final invites
> So don’t depend too much on vic only and take action
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB. Thats news for me that the pre invites dont get converted to invites!.. :-(


----------



## ksharma36 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi All,

Small Question

I submitted my EOI in the month of May post my assessment from ACS. Now i am on the verge of changing my job. Now do I have to get the assessment done again once i join the new firm OR is it up to me to show whichever firm i want to declare ? 

Do we have to declare all employment or we can stick to what has been assessed by ACS and wait for the invite ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksharma36 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Small Question
> 
> ...


If you want to claim points for the new experience, then you have to get yourself reassessed
If you don’t want to claim points, just mark this experience in the EOI as NON RELEVANT 
In this case you don’t need reassessment 

Cheers


----------



## kripa007 (Oct 7, 2019)

If the change in Job / Designation / Location doesn't result in change of points after marking experience as relevant, do we still need to re-do skill assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kripa007 said:


> If the change in Job / Designation / Location doesn't result in change of points after marking experience as relevant, do we still need to re-do skill assessment?


If you don’t want to claim points for experience after the above parameters have changed, then you need not get reassessed
Just mark the experience after the change as NON RELEVANT 
You cannot keep it marked as RELEVANT just because you are not getting any extra points 

Cheers


----------



## dinoboy (Oct 9, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I've applied for Victoria State Nomination for Chef code -- 351311 with 65 (60+5) points. Submitted all my documents on 24 of June 2019. Still haven't got any update or message or even appointed a CO. Do let me know what are my chances for the same.

ANZSCO Code: 351311 Chef
Points breakdown: Age 30 (30 points), English (PTE: 5 points) , Edu: 15, Exp: 5 SS: 5
190 EOI Lodged VIC 60 points : 24-06-2019


----------



## moncylmx (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I've submitted an EOI for Victoria State Nomination under ANZSCO Code 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 85 (80+5) points, which has a minimum work experience requirement of 5 years. Has anyone got idea on whether that refers to the overall work experience before ACS assessment deduction or those assessed as relevant to the nominated occupation only?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

moncylmx said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you have very good score to get 190 invite in few month . you have high chances for 189 as well if you have patience . just wait for couple of big rounds . I have seen few 80+5 got VIC invite recently. Generally states look at overall experience.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## moncylmx (Jul 27, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Yes you have very good score to get 190 invite in few month . you have high chances for 189 as well if you have patience . just wait for couple of big rounds . I have seen few 80+5 got VIC invite recently. Generally states look at overall experience.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your advice!


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Anyone recently got Vic state invite recently with (80+5) points for Software Engineer?


----------



## jackmacq (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi mates,

I have a Bachelor in Information Technology, and going to complete a PhD in Civil Engineering in a Melbourne Uni soon.

I have got a positive skill assessment for Developer Programmer (261312) from ACS last year (189 70 points = 25 age + 20 degree + 20 english + 5 experience).

Please advice me. My questions are:

1. In this case, can I get a positive skill assessment for Engineering Technologist from Engineer Australia (EA) after I finish my PhD? The guideline state that EA primary bases on Bachelor degree.

2. If I cannot get positive skill assessment from EA, can I use my PhD to apply for Victoria PhD pathway and using my ACS Developer Programmer to meet the state's skill assessment requirement?

Many thanks.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> Yes you have very good score to get 190 invite in few month . you have high chances for 189 as well if you have patience . just wait for couple of big rounds . I have seen few 80+5 got VIC invite recently. Generally states look at overall experience.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you please let us know what was the EOI date of those invites. Just asking to roughly predict how long we may have to wait.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let us know what was the EOI date of those invites. Just asking to roughly predict how long we may have to wait.


States don’t invite based on seniority 
They invite random candidates irrespective of when they applied, and what points they had
You will be in for a rude shock if you base your conclusions on such irrelevant data that you are asking 

Cheers


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> States don’t invite based on seniority
> 
> They invite random candidates irrespective of when they applied, and what points they had
> 
> ...


I am sure that by 'what points they had', you mean points in different occupations and not the same one. I think higher points + English + experience combination is the criteria within a single occupation, isn't it?

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

montylee said:


> I am sure that by 'what points they had', you mean points in different occupations and not the same one. I think higher points + English + experience combination is the criteria within a single occupation, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Not necessary. Victoria or in fact any other state invitation criteria is a black box. There are numerous cases where applicants with the same points total for the same job code where one got the invite and others still waiting. Nobody can predict invites when it comes to state invitations.


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

mailgrvc said:


> Not necessary. Victoria or in fact any other state invitation criteria is a black box. There are numerous cases where applicants with the same points total for the same job code where one got the invite and others still waiting. Nobody can predict invites when it comes to state invitations.


Same points part is ok, if a state wants to invite 50 applicants and there are 60 applicants with same points, state will have to use some criteria to filter out the 50 candidates somehow.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

montylee said:


> Same points part is ok, if a state wants to invite 50 applicants and there are 60 applicants with same points, state will have to use some criteria to filter out the 50 candidates somehow.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


If the states have to invite based on seniority and points only, then why have the 190 program
Just merge it with 189
The idea of 190 is that the states can invite anyone they want irrespective of points as long as the applicant meets the minimum points criteria
So even in 261313 I have seen applicants with just 60 points get invited and those with 80 twiddling their thumbs

Cheers


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

montylee said:


> Same points part is ok, if a state wants to invite 50 applicants and there are 60 applicants with same points, state will have to use some criteria to filter out the 50 candidates somehow.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Agree. But the point is, nobody knows what this 'Some' criterion is.


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> If the states have to invite based on seniority and points only, then why have the 190 program
> 
> Just merge it with 189
> 
> ...


Ok, this makes sense then, just wanted to know if candidates with lower scores can also be invited over candidates with higher scores.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> If the states have to invite based on seniority and points only, then why have the 190 program
> Just merge it with 189
> The idea of 190 is that the states can invite anyone they want irrespective of points as long as the applicant meets the minimum points criteria
> So even in 261313 I have seen applicants with just 60 points get invited and those with 80 twiddling their thumbs
> ...


Understood. Basically State is like H1B lottery. We may get it or not get it.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Other States like ACT and Southern Australia are giving some additional points or preference for the respective state residence. Victoria is not giving that now. Hope there is some change in this soon.
Otherwise there is no advantage of being in Victoria and paying Tax for Victoria.


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

jackmacq said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a Bachelor in Information Technology, and going to complete a PhD in Civil Engineering in a Melbourne Uni soon.
> 
> ...


1. Might be possible based on your Phd, but you wont have any work experience points logically. so you have age 25 + degree 20 + english 20, 65 points. It is anybodies guess when 65 points will get invited in 189 / 190 maybe not in 2 years.

2. Exactly, you have done Phd, why are you even thinking of any non relevant bachelors assessment which doesn't fetch you any logical advantage or edge or others. I think you should choose Phd gateway, makes sense.

Your strength is your Phd and states have a special pathway for Phd grads. If you take an assessment on Phd and stand in line with 65 points again you are no where in picture. If I where you, I did choose Phd pathway. Seems to me the only ticket without work experience.

Maybe some experts can chip in as well.


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

I dont think you can use Phd in Civil engineering which falls under one Anzo code and use work experience as developer under another anzo code. PR applications are suppose to be under one anzo code i suppose.


----------



## prasun (Jan 29, 2013)

Did Victoria invite any one for 261313 in October 2019 round.? OR Do we have to wait for the Nov rules to to be effective to see more invites?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasun said:


> Did Victoria invite any one for 261313 in October 2019 round.? OR Do we have to wait for the Nov rules to to be effective to see more invites?


There are no rounds in state sponsorship 
States issue pre invites through out the year on random days
There is no fixed days or pattern

Cheers


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

any recent invites from VIC for developer programmers?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

None since Sep 2018. 



praveensiva said:


> any recent invites from VIC for developer programmers?


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> None since Sep 2018.


Immitracker website has Feb 2019 as invite date not sure how legit this is


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Immi tracker entries are not verified and hence not reliable. It's my personal observation that no one has received any invitation under 2613xx for VIC state. 



praveensiva said:


> Immitracker website has Feb 2019 as invite date not sure how legit this is


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Immi tracker entries are not verified and hence not reliable. It's my personal observation that no one has received any invitation under 2613xx for VIC state.


Very choosy state, cherry picks and invites randomly. No one in 2613 invited since May? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Everyone, just confirming that an offer of employment is not necessary for applying for Victoria state sponsorship if applying under ICT job codes, right?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

mission65points said:


> Hi Everyone, just confirming that an offer of employment is not necessary for applying for Victoria state sponsorship if applying under ICT job codes, right?


Its not required for SC 190

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

I have 5.5 years experience as developer and 3 years experience as BA(post-MBA). I am planning to apply under 261313 as I get more points and since I do not qualify under the 5 years experience cut off for 261111. Given that my recent/current experience is as BA, will that play against me?


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi have applied for 190 nomination for Social Worker in Victoria. I have been asked by Victoria to provide them a statement about why i want to move victoria and why not to any other state. They have raised issue about my cousin staying in south australia. They believe because i dont have family in Victoria, i may not live there. Has this been case with anyone else and what was the outcome their nomination application. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nztoaus said:


> Hi have applied for 190 nomination for Social Worker in Victoria. I have been asked by Victoria to provide them a statement about why i want to move victoria and why not to any other state. They have raised issue about my cousin staying in south australia. They believe because i dont have family in Victoria, i may not live there. Has this been case with anyone else and what was the outcome their nomination application. Thanks in advance


Vic is very choosy in giving sponsorship 
It has been seen that half or maybe even more, pre invites don’t get converted to final invites
You can consult a Mara agent and draft a reply
They would charge you a fee but they are your best bet
Don’t depend on Members experience to draft a reply for you as it has to be tailor made to your situation 

Cheers


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks NB. I think they are making it difficult for me because they nominated me earlier this year but I didnt make 190 visa application as i changed my mind at that time and my invitation expired. Now i have reapplied for the nomination. I have already responded to them with my statement on the same day . I will wait to see the outcome. Just wanted to check if it is normal for them to ask.


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello, guys.
Can anyone who has been pre-invited by VIC or aware of the actual process clarify the following:
1- When do they ask to show the proof of funds? Is it while you are filling the application post the pre-invite or before you enter Australia?
2- Is the proof of funds a bank statement?
2- Did anyone 263111 receive a pre-invite from VIC in the 2019/2020 FY?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksharma36 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi FOKSH23

I am also under 263111 and also waiting for Pre-Invite. Did you receive the pre-invite yet ? What points are you at currently ?

Regarding proof of funds, usually its the bank statements, form 16 etc. Experts can comment on this since i havent reached this stage yet. 

Thanks


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

ksharma36 said:


> Hi FOKSH23
> 
> I am also under 263111 and also waiting for Pre-Invite. Did you receive the pre-invite yet ? What points are you at currently ?
> 
> ...


Hi, Ksharma36.
All my EOIs will expire in November. I am currently 70 points for 189 DOE 2/10/2018, can reach 75 after November if my wife passes the English test, but 189 is impossible now. Have also 190 NSW 75 points, but it's useless now because of the extra condition, I am off shore. Didn't try VIC before as I didn't have enough funds. Now I think I can, hence I am asking before applying.


----------



## asad2019 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi,

I want to know about including my wife (To be) in my application.

Currently i have created EOI for 189 with 80 points in August 2019. Considering my PTE-A score 20. I am yet to appear in PTE-A. I have 7777 in ielts and my score with this band is 70.
So i am single now and for singles 10 points will be added in november. 
I am getting married in January 2020.

Shall i include my future wife in the process, someone told me that if you get an invite you cannot get married before first entry into australia.


----------



## asad2019 (Jul 29, 2019)

FOKSH23 said:


> Hello, guys.
> Can anyone who has been pre-invited by VIC or aware of the actual process clarify the following:
> 1- When do they ask to show the proof of funds? Is it while you are filling the application post the pre-invite or before you enter Australia?
> 2- Is the proof of funds a bank statement?
> ...


Proof of funds are only things that are liquidated to the present day.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asad2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know about including my wife (To be) in my application.
> 
> ...


If you claim points for being single and get an invite, the department may put restrictions on you getting married
It s still not clear how the points for singles would work

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

asad2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know about including my wife (To be) in my application.
> 
> ...


Does you score 80 for 189 stream include 20 points for PTE-English, considering PTE score in future?
Could you pls share point breakup


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

asad2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know about including my wife (To be) in my application.
> 
> ...


ISCAH addressed this issue in one of their newsletters here: https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Newsletter_256.pdf

"_DHA have confirmed that if you are invited to lodge a 189 application under the new points test (so invitedafter 16/11/2019) and you are SINGLE .. then later want to add a partner to the application, you will not be able to claim 10 points for being single if the case officer has not yet assessed your points.

This official points assessment is not made usually under law until just before a visa is granted, and so effectively you cannot add a partner to a 189 in these circumstances during processing without risking losing those 10 points. 

If that means you would not have got an invite under that lower score then you will be refused your 189 visa.

NOTE THIS IS ALSO IF YOU GET MARRIED and do NOT add your partner to the 189/190/491 application. You will still lose your 10 points for being single if DHA have not yet assessed your points (which only happens just before visa grant_"

I think the last paragraph is what is most relevant to your situation. 

On the surface it seems if you want to make a combined application with your wife-to-be for 189 you will have to create an EOI after you get married (to ensure you do not claim 10 points for being single), or you apply for a partner visa after the 189 visa is granted. 

Probably best to get some professional advice.


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

My case is somewhat unique. I have filed EOI for 190 to Vic as I had previously worked in Melbourne for more than 2 years as a BA for an implementation project at a bank. However, since ACS has deducted 6 years of my work experience due to my non ICT educational background, I have lost those precious Australian work experience years during the first 6 years. Hence, I'm unable to claim points for that. Still, even if ACS has deduced this and asked me to consider only the experience after 6 years, my Australian experience is an Australian experience. Is there any way I can notify the Immigration Department/ Vic government about this? Right now, my EOI would not have this Australian work experience showed as I have classified it as "Not Related to the ANZSCO", as advised by ACS. But as this Australian PR journey has become more of a marathon, I'm starting to feel that this is unfair. Is there anything that I can do to boost my chances?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saileshb said:


> My case is somewhat unique. I have filed EOI for 190 to Vic as I had previously worked in Melbourne for more than 2 years as a BA for an implementation project at a bank. However, since ACS has deducted 6 years of my work experience due to my non ICT educational background, I have lost those precious Australian work experience years during the first 6 years. Hence, I'm unable to claim points for that. Still, even if ACS has deduced this and asked me to consider only the experience after 6 years, my Australian experience is an Australian experience. Is there any way I can notify the Immigration Department/ Vic government about this? Right now, my EOI would not have this Australian work experience showed as I have classified it as "Not Related to the ANZSCO", as advised by ACS. But as this Australian PR journey has become more of a marathon, I'm starting to feel that this is unfair. Is there anything that I can do to boost my chances?


Once you get the pre invite from VIC, you can show it in your CV when you submit the application 
Before you get the preinvite, there is no way you can bring it to the attention of VIC

You can email your situation to VIC, but I doubt anyone would even bother reading it 

Cheers


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

NB said:


> Once you get the pre invite from VIC, you can show it in your CV when you submit the application
> Before you get the preinvite, there is no way you can bring it to the attention of VIC
> 
> You can email your situation to VIC, but I doubt anyone would even bother reading it
> ...


So basically, there is nothing I can do until Vic picks my application from Skillselect and sends me an invite - Am I right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saileshb said:


> So basically, there is nothing I can do until Vic picks my application from Skillselect and sends me an invite - Am I right?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

I would request, if any expert on the forum can predict the time for my invite with below details:

ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts + 5pts (if victoria sponsers me).

If invited, how much funds do I need to show for the grant?


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi, all. I wrote to Iscah to ask about if any 263111 has been invited from VIC for 2019/2020 FY and whether 75+5 would be enough to get state sponsored taking into account that all other VIC conditions are met. Got an answer that at least 85+5 is required to get pre invite from VIC, which for me was a shock. Even their estimates shows that 85 pointers could get invited for 189 by end of NOV, so how come state sponsor would need 85+5. Did anyone get invite this year from VIC with 75+5 or less? Is it aimless to apply with 75+5? I know that Immitracker is not a trusted source but numbers show that there's a few number of 263111 applicants who applied for VIC when compared to NSW. Does anyone here think it's possible to get preinvited? For me 491 is aimless as there are very little number of jobs available even after the addition of Perth and goldcoast.

Thanks.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

asad2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know about including my wife (To be) in my application.
> 
> ...


How did you create an EOI with 80 points if you haven't scored 8 each yet?

Did you create an EOI with 70 with your IELTS 7 each OR
did you create an EOI with 80 with your hypothetical PTE score by putting some fake info?


----------



## _Mat_ (Nov 4, 2019)

*Strange email from Victoria*

Hey everybody,
I've faced an strange situation regarding my application for Victoria 190 nomination. Actually, I have received an email last night from Victoria SBMP SMP Application stating this:
_"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

We note from the application that the applicant has also applied to SA. In situations such as this our policy is to immediately refuse any such applications, as we require applicants who are committed to Victoria only.

However, as there are often misunderstandings that lead to duplicate applications, we would like you to explain why the preference is Victoria and why the applicant is committed to our state, should the application be successful. To proceed with the Victoria Government application, you will need to withdraw the application to SA, and provide us with evidence of the withdrawal.

If there is no preference, you should advise SA to continue their assessment and we will close the Victorian application."_

my question is how the hell Victoria is aware of my SA application? I have made different 190 EOIs for each states. can they see all EOI's in skill select system?! I have also made eoi for NSW too and if they can see other EOIs for another state sponsorship, why they didn't mention NSW but SA alone?! 
I am totally wondered what exactly happened. does everybody do the same for multiple state nomination application, why they didn't report such problems?

(my occupation does not require pre-invitation so I applied by their website straightforwardly)
Occupation: 234914 physicist
189 points: 70
190 SA: application 24/09/2019, Nomination: ?
190 Victoria: application 30/09/2019
190 NSW: waiting


----------



## skprasad7 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have been assessed as an 'Engineering Technologist' by EA based on my bachelor degree but I am currently working as a civil engineer. Since I am a recent Victorian graduate and as EA has assessed as Engineering technologist, would I be able to apply for the Victoria sc190 under the recent graduate pathway?

Thank you very much in advance for your response and time. I would really appreciate any insight into this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

_Mat_ said:


> Hey everybody,
> I've faced an strange situation regarding my application for Victoria 190 nomination. Actually, I have received an email last night from Victoria SBMP SMP Application stating this:
> _"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> ...


No one actually knows to what extent the states have access to the database of the skillselect 
This looks more likely a friendly data exchange between SA and VIC 

Cheers


----------



## Quicksand98 (Jul 6, 2018)

_Mat_ said:


> Hey everybody,
> I've faced an strange situation regarding my application for Victoria 190 nomination. Actually, I have received an email last night from Victoria SBMP SMP Application stating this:
> _"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> ...


Have you or your agent declared on https://vicgov.force.com that you have applied to South Australia? If yes, then I guess that's the reason why VIC knows.


----------



## _Mat_ (Nov 4, 2019)

Sounds reasonable. Thanks.


----------



## _Mat_ (Nov 4, 2019)

NB said:


> No one actually knows to what extent the states have access to the database of the skillselect
> This looks more likely a friendly data exchange between SA and VIC
> 
> Cheers


Sounds reasonable. thanks.


----------



## _Mat_ (Nov 4, 2019)

Quicksand98 said:


> Have you or your agent declared on ****** that you have applied to South Australia? If yes, then I guess that's the reason why VIC knows.


I have applied on my own. I didn't know about that..... is it mandatory or not?


----------



## Sydneycl (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for this headsup


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

_Mat_ said:


> Hey everybody,
> I've faced an strange situation regarding my application for Victoria 190 nomination. Actually, I have received an email last night from Victoria SBMP SMP Application stating this:
> _"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> ...


It would not surprise me at all if more people such as yourself begin to receive the same kind of notices. They may by closing the loophole of multiple EOIs that people on this forum have expressed displeasure with. States too are not happy that people use them as an entry into Australia in general and not truly choosing them because that's where they honestly want to commit to living (South Australia in particular wants genuine applicants and not just other states' overflow)!

I would not be surprised to see states keep the visa 190 closed to most off-shore applicants to put a lid on this type in disingenuousness and only allow in a small stream of truly short skilled professions on an as needed basis.


----------



## daxluck (Nov 5, 2019)

_Mat_ said:


> I have applied on my own. I didn't know about that..... is it mandatory or not?


Hi,

When you lodge your application to LivingInMelbourne, there is a box to check for whether you have applied nomination / nominated by other states and if yes you have state which states etc.

Did you check that box for SA / NSW ?

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## _Mat_ (Nov 4, 2019)

daxluck said:


> _Mat_ said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied on my own. I didn't know about that..... is it mandatory or not?
> ...


You're right. I reviewed my application in details and saw the section you mentioned where I checked SA. But there is said it is required to declare if you have application in other states. As far as I remember, I thought at that moment that not mentioning it could result in misleading and severe consequences...

Anyway, thank you for guidance.


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Has anyone ever contacted the technical support team of Live in Melbourne? 
My agent was trying to file an application for nomination but it showed "duplicate record exists"
I did not register an account before so I am really not sure what is going on.
Have contacted the technical support team, but I want to know how fast they usually give you a reply.


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

Abhimundra78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for VIC and NSW on 26th Feb 2019 for developer programmer with 70+5 point including 20 for PTE.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhimundra,
Did you get any pre-invite.

thanks


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

_*Quick question - Just to check how the process is now ?*_

Earlier there use to be a process for Victoria. i suppose, this is removed/modified now. looking for your comments as well, how this is working now, after changes. 
Streamlined visa nomination pathway to permanent residency for subclass 457 visa holders. Applications for Victorian skilled visa nomination through this pathway used to be processed within two weeks compared to the standard twelve-week processing time. For an onshore application with 457 visa, working and with an valid job offer. with 65 points, we use to get invite.

*Now this Streamlined pathway is removed/modified.i know, even 457 is removed.*

So, in current scenario, if someone is applying from onshore with 482 visa working in in Victoria from 1-2 years with ICT ANZSCO say as an example and has a valid job offer, will he be processed in a normal way or the same above is applicable - but instead of two weeks will be processed in twelve week?


----------



## djarulraj (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm new to expat. So I'm sorry if I ask anything that doesn't make sense. I'm looking to lodge my application for state sponsorship 190 under Engineering Technologist. The points breakdown are given below.

Age:
30
English language skills:
20
Qualifications ( Bachelors in Engineering in Electronics and Communication):
15
Australian study requirement:
5
Accredition in community language:
5
Nomination by a state or territory government:
5
Points total:
80

Are there any chances if I apply as it is with that 80 points Network Engineer with 80 points for the state nomination, or should I go for professional year program which would give me additional 5 points? I also have currently received an offer letter to work as a Network Engineer. So should I wait for 1 more year, gain the experience and then get the 5 additional points?

Thanks in advance, and I wish you all the very best.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> _*Quick question - Just to check how the process is now ?*_
> 
> Earlier there use to be a process for Victoria. i suppose, this is removed/modified now. looking for your comments as well, how this is working now, after changes.
> Streamlined visa nomination pathway to permanent residency for subclass 457 visa holders. Applications for Victorian skilled visa nomination through this pathway used to be processed within two weeks compared to the standard twelve-week processing time. For an onshore application with 457 visa, working and with an valid job offer. with 65 points, we use to get invite.
> ...


any update on this ?


----------



## ka_ra (Nov 12, 2019)

*Partner Skills Point*

Hi All - I had a question, wherein if I am applying for 261313 - Software Engineer for 190 Vic state sponsorship visa and want to claim 5 points for partner then my partner needs to have her positive skill assessment from the eligible occupations list published by Victoria or any other occupation would suffice ?? To give you an example , my wife is an Indian Architect with more than 5 yrs of experience offshore. Both Architect -232111 and Architectural draftsperson do not follow in the Victorian nominated skill list.

Also, the same applies if I have to apply for 189 as well. Suggestions on what could be done to claim partner point will be highly appreciated


----------



## StoneAge (May 3, 2019)

Hi guys.

I am offshore applicant
Civil Engineer 75+5 with 6 years experience.
Does anyone be able to give me advice about my possibility of getting a nomination from VIC?
Does anyone have a similar background and got invited recently?

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ka_ra said:


> Hi All - I had a question, wherein if I am applying for 261313 - Software Engineer for 190 Vic state sponsorship visa and want to claim 5 points for partner then my partner needs to have her positive skill assessment from the eligible occupations list published by Victoria or any other occupation would suffice ?? To give you an example , my wife is an Indian Architect with more than 5 yrs of experience offshore. Both Architect -232111 and Architectural draftsperson do not follow in the Victorian nominated skill list.
> 
> Also, the same applies if I have to apply for 189 as well. Suggestions on what could be done to claim partner point will be highly appreciated


As long as your partner can get a positive skills assessment in 232111 or any other code which is under MLTSSL for that matter and has competent English score, you can claim the spouse points in the EOI (which will become 10 )from 16 nov 2019 
the anzsco code need not be compulsorily in the vic list for you to claim the points both under 189 and 190
From 16 Nov you can claim 5 points even without skills assessment if your wife has competent English only 

Cheers


----------



## Varunharathi (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello all, i've read somewhere in the thread that we receive an acknowledgent from Vic state after we send an eoi and then we count 12 weeks further. what kind of aknowldgement do we get? Cause i dint receive any and i'm in my 9th week of the waiting game.

Thanks.


----------



## rickyM7 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi
I want to lodge my 190 EOI for Victoria in an ICT code 261313, I am an offshore aspirant, do I need to do anything else other than applying on the skillselect website.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

rickyM7 said:


> Hi
> I want to lodge my 190 EOI for Victoria in an ICT code 261313, I am an offshore aspirant, do I need to do anything else other than applying on the skillselect website.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


No, for ICT just we need to submit EOI for 190 and select Victoria for state option. But I don't see any invite for 261313 in FY 19 from Victoria. I have applied for same also but no luck.

Meanwhile add your points and EOI details in your signature to get proper guidance by experienced expats.


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> But I don't see any invite for 261313 in FY 19 from Victoria.


Is there a site/portal where we can see which job codes are getting invites?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

mission65points said:


> Is there a site/portal where we can see which job codes are getting invites?


I believe there is no such official data available. I am just considering offline forums available in public.

Expats please do mention if anybody from 2613XX code got invite from Victoria recently...


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello guys,

I am preparing a CV to apply for victoria nomination at the moment.
I checked Victoria website and it stated that employment gaps need to be included. 
I have current job that is closely related to the occupation that I am nominating, but I had a few years of gap after the previous job, which was completely irrelevant to the occupation and it was only casual. During that few years I just focused on Uni studies so I did not work at all. Should I just not include the irrelevant job in the CV?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

mission65points said:


> Is there a site/portal where we can see which job codes are getting invites?


there is a tracker
not everyone will update these, but still you can see the flow and check as a sample base

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190

the last grant for 261313 - which i could see for VIC is on Aug 9th 2019, applied on March 21st.

i use to follow this and get some rough cut estimate. hope this will help.


----------



## kk12837 (Nov 18, 2019)

If I studied in VIC before, will I get VIC invitation much easier than other state?

Thanks


----------



## ka_ra (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for you reply mate!!! My wife's AZSCO code falls under STSOL list and is not available of 189. If i still want to claim 10 points for 189 as skilled parter , will i be able to do that ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ka_ra said:


> Thanks for you reply mate!!! My wife's AZSCO code falls under STSOL list and is not available of 189. If i still want to claim 10 points for 189 as skilled parter , will i be able to do that ???


Nope
You can claim 10 points under 190
Under 189 you can claim 5 points for spouse competent English only
I presume she has competent English score 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kk12837 said:


> If I studied in VIC before, will I get VIC invitation much easier than other state?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on which Anzsco code you are applying under
Generally speaking Vic studied applicants will have a slight advantage 

Cheers


----------



## kk12837 (Nov 18, 2019)

NB said:


> It depends on which Anzsco code you are applying under
> Generally speaking Vic studied applicants will have a slight advantage
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply.

My anzsco code is 261312, I studied in VIC before from 2007-2011. went back to my home country after graduation.

I have 75 points now. Just curious about this, as I found that there are some people talked about - VIC concern about the commitment to vic.


----------



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi,

Good to know that you got your visa. I am also seeking for VIC state, I have a valid 1 yr of exp in Melbourne, currently I am in India. I have total of 85 points for 190. I need some help with the process. Could you please help me with some information.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitucse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good to know that you got your visa. I am also seeking for VIC state, I have a valid 1 yr of exp in Melbourne, currently I am in India. I have total of 85 points for 190. I need some help with the process. Could you please help me with some information.
> 
> Thanks


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the link. I am trying to submit application through https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/ site but little confused about Victoria nomination declaration form, do I need to get it notarized?


----------



## sbesu (Sep 10, 2019)

Did anyone receive VIC pre-invitation on 261313 recently .


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*Need help on 190 visa -Victoria*

Hi,

My name is Raju, I am applying 190 PR and need your advise on the eligibility criterion.

My total points including partner and SS are 80 and my occupation is Database Administrator	262111.

Can you advise the chances of getting an invite?

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Raju, I am applying 190 PR and need your advise on the eligibility criterion.
> 
> ...


I would say for 189/190 your chances are almost nil. Are you in Victoria by the way?


----------



## AjayW (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have completed Master of Software Engineer in Victoria. I have done assessment in 261312-Developer programmer. 

My question is, do I need to show job offer to get in Victoria to get 190 Visa ?

On website they have mentioned that you need to show job offer if,
1) you are currently living in another Australian state; or
2) you are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the "Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates".

Firstly, I have done study in Victoria so first point is not applicable. Secondly, my occupation is not in coming in " Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates". So second point also not applicable to me.

your reply would highly appreciated.


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

*190 requirements*

Hi everyone,

just a quick question about the experience requirements for Victoria. I am an Early Childhood Teacher currently working in Victoria and would like to apply for 190 visa with VIC. 

At the moment, I work full time but that will change next year as I am going back to study and will work 20 hours a week. I know that as long as I work 20 hours, I am able to count this towards my experience for 189 (and satisfy the 2 year work requirement) but does anyone know if this also applies with VIC? I have checked that other states require the employment to be full time to meet their requirements but Victoria does not specify this on their website. 

Did anyone had any luck claiming the experience requirement while working part time? Apologies if this have been asked before and thanks


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi guys,

Need to ask one thing, is there anything else that we need to do apart from filing the EOI for Victoria 190?

am wondering if someone can tell me if they match or have heard any of the above analogy predicted and I am keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for my invite.

I would also request, if any expert on the forum can predict the time for my invite with below details:

ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
State sponseship: 5 pts
Total: 85 pts + 5 pts (after 16th November= 90 points.

EOI filed: 3rd November, 2019.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

mailgrvc said:


> krishnamurthyraju said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



I will say Raju, if you are single you get additional 10 points in November then your total points will be 90 ... So you can hope for positive results...
Once more cross-check your point


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aseempathak said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need to ask one thing, is there anything else that we need to do apart from filing the EOI for Victoria 190?
> 
> ...


Nope
Just wait for pre invite

Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

mailgrvc said:


> I would say for 189/190 your chances are almost nil. Are you in Victoria by the way?


Hi,

Yes, I will be applying for Victoria- Melbourne.
What was the required points to get an invite under 190? What about 491 with 90points?

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

Krh123 said:


> I will say Raju, if you are single you get additional 10 points in November then your total points will be 90 ... So you can hope for positive results...
> Once more cross-check your point


Thanks for your reply.

My points are as below.
Age(30)+Edu(15)+Exp(10)+Spouse(skill(5)+competency(5))+PTE(10)=80

So, I believe the points I've are 80 if i apply for 190, 90 if I go with 491 Regional.

Kindly advise.


----------



## yogitiws (Nov 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> *You can claim 10 points under 190*
> Under 189 you can claim 5 points for spouse competent English only
> I presume she has competent English score
> ...


Just to clarify, does it means that we can claim 10 points under 190 eventhough they are not in same SOL? If so, may I know where to confirm this requirement ?


----------



## yogitiws (Nov 20, 2019)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My points are as below.
> Age(30)+Edu(15)+Exp(10)+Spouse(skill(5)+competency(5))+PTE(10)=80
> ...


Just to highlight a point if you are planning to apply 491 for Victoria - they have a mandatory requirement that you must have a confirm offer of employment in order to apply for state sponsorship under 491 --> refer to the liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au site for 491 requirements


----------



## Satheesh1988 (Oct 15, 2019)

Folks, stumbled upon a discussion in a different forum about VICTORIA will look for commitment in case of offshore applicaitons. to establish that, we can submit any essay or letter of intent along with our application in Liveinmelbourne website?any thoughts ?


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

yogitiws said:


> Just to highlight a point if you are planning to apply 491 for Victoria - they have a mandatory requirement that you must have a confirm offer of employment in order to apply for state sponsorship under 491 --> refer to the liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au site for 491 requirements


Hi Yogi,

For 491, Job offer is mandatory for Victoria it seems, I believe it's not mandatory for 190 Visa, Please correct if not.
Also what about other provinces such as Perth, Canberra etc? 


Thanks,
Raju


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

anybody received VIC invitations recently?


----------



## StoneAge (May 3, 2019)

shazz29041993 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi shazz29041993 ! May I participate the chat group?


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

It would be interesting to know if any offshore candidates got invited recently.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi All , 

I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI. My EOI details are as below : 

Job Code : 261313 (Software Engineer) 
DOE : 16 Nov 2019 
EOI 190 : 90 + 5 pts. 
EOI 189 : 90 pts. 

Now I need to update details on Vic website within 14 Days, to move ahead with 190 invite. 
I have few queries : 

1) Should I go for 190 or wait for 189 EOI invite in December 2019 round ? 
2) Also I have separate EOI for 189, and if I go for 190 , will it effect my 189 EOI invite in any way ?

Please suggest. Thanks in advance


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

anubhav20 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI. My EOI details are as below :
> 
> ...



If your EOI is same for both 189 and 190, once you get final invitation, this EOI will be freezed so you will not get 189 invitation on the same EOI.

Otherwise, provided you have 2 EOIs, one is for 189 and another one is for 190, you still can receive 189 invitation separately.

When you receive 189 invitation, you still can withdraw 190 at anytime. Else, you can proceed with two PR applications. The only thing is the latest visa approval will overwrite the old one.

For instance, if your 189 PR is approved in Jan 2020, then your 190 PR is approved in Feb 2020, your 189 PR will be expired and you will have only 190 PR.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

*Vic Selection Process*



anubhav20 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI. My EOI details are as below :
> 
> ...


Is it true that Victoria does not consider points in order of DOE when choosing applicants ? 
I have an application for Victoria as the preferred state with 95 points and a DOE of 11/11/2019 for 261313, and yet have seen no communication 

Care to share if you are an onsite applicant, or have any past Vic ties ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yogitiws said:


> Just to clarify, does it means that we can claim 10 points under 190 eventhough they are not in same SOL? If so, may I know where to confirm this requirement ?


That’s correct

You can enter the spouse ANZSCO code in the EOI and check if the points are awarded cir not 
When in doubt, always consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanatvij said:


> Is it true that Victoria does not consider points in order of DOE when choosing applicants ?
> I have an application for Victoria as the preferred state with 95 points and a DOE of 11/11/2019 for 261313, and yet have seen no communication
> 
> Care to share if you are an onsite applicant, or have any past Vic ties ?


The idea of the state sponsorship program is to give the states a free hand to invite any applicant they want without any restrictions 
If the DOE and the points have to be followed, then it’s just 189 and the purpose of 190 is defeated 
I have seen cases where applicants with just 65 points were invited whereas in the same ANZSCO code applicants with higher points were waiting

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi, 
when I apply for my nomination application for Vic on Live in Melb site, should I use the same e-mail address I used for my EOI?
I have used one of my secondary emails to lodge the EOI and I have received the ITA to the same. The only concern is my email id sounds a bit spammy


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Also, I would like to know if I can add my experience in the Nomination application which is *not* assessed by ACS. I'm not talking about the duration which is removed but my latest experience with a new employed which I started after the ACS assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

exlipse said:


> Hi,
> when I apply for my nomination application for Vic on Live in Melb site, should I use the same e-mail address I used for my EOI?
> I have used one of my secondary emails to lodge the EOI and I have received the ITA to the same. The only concern is my email id sounds a bit spammy


No body looks at the email id
It’s always clicked in the reply button or copied pasted 

Cheers


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

All,

In the 190 points calculator for spouse under partner skills it says 
- had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation

Does this mean that the primary and spouse's occupation has to be both in either MLTSSL or STSOL? I was planning to get my skills assessed under 261311 or 261313 (analyst programmer or software engineer) - both under MLTSSL and my spouse under 261314 (software tester) which falls under STSOL. But it seems like I wont be able to claim the points under 190 if I am assessed under MLTSSL and my spouse is under STSOL. I am confused because I see both anzco codes under eligible codes in ICT here (https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria).

Someone please advice - if I get my spouse assessed under STSOL and if I am under MLTSSL, can I claim spouse work experience points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> All,
> 
> In the 190 points calculator for spouse under partner skills it says
> - had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation
> ...


If your wife is under STSOL, and you are MLTSSl then under 189 you cannot claim spouse points
However You can claim points under 190

The beauty of the Skillselect EOI system is that you cannot claim points if you are ineligible, even if you want to
You have just to make sure that you are giving the correct ANZSCO codes

Cheers 
Cheers


----------



## praveen_1985 (Sep 14, 2019)

I have 80+5 SS with EOI date 5th May 2019. Code 261312 - Any chances for vic nomination?


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

NB said:


> sanatvij said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that Victoria does not consider points in order of DOE when choosing applicants ?
> ...


Ok, follow up question... is there any way to increase your chances of a nomination as an offshore applicant ? Have for example, people been able to petition the state via mail or something similar to advance their application ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanatvij said:


> Ok, follow up question... is there any way to increase your chances of a nomination as an offshore applicant ? Have for example, people been able to petition the state via mail or something similar to advance their application ?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## ninja14rao (Nov 23, 2019)

*190 | Vic | Software Engineer*

Hi Guys,

I have seen that few people are recvieing invitations for Victoria for ICT occupations which is awesome. Just wanted so advise on my application and have questions regarding my application.

My current points are :

Age: 30 pts
PTE: 20 pts
Bachelor + Masters: 20 pts
Experience: 1year onshore experience and in total 3.2 years ( Min requirement for Vic is 3 years )
State Points: 5 pts
Single: 10 pts

I have 90 pts for 190 visa VIC for software engineer. Could you please advise on chances of getting an invite. 

DoE: 31.08.2019

Thanks,
Niranjan


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

If we get Victoria 190 visa , then should we show $30,000 financial resources? Is it mandatory?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninja14rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have seen that few people are recvieing invitations for Victoria for ICT occupations which is awesome. Just wanted so advise on my application and have questions regarding my application.
> 
> ...


Are you presently working in VIC ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> If we get Victoria 190 visa , then should we show $30,000 financial resources? Is it mandatory?


It’s not mandatory to give evidence with the application 
But the CO can ask for it, if he so desires, before the sponsorship is issued

Cheers


----------



## ninja14rao (Nov 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you presently working in VIC ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thank you for your reply. Yes, I am presently working in Victoria as software engineer.

It has been 2.5 years out of 3.2 yrs of experience. 

Also, I finished my studies here. What do you think are my chances with 90 points and DOE : 31.08.2019.

Thanks,
Niranjan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninja14rao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Yes, I am presently working in Victoria as software engineer.
> 
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship generally
Vic is much more choosy then other states so it’s make it that much more difficult 

Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi Astronautvj,

Could you please share your thoughts on your first rejection? 
What new thing you did in your second attempt?


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

astronautvj said:


> Be careful with the CV. They have clear guidelines for preparing CV. Adhere to those. Give whatever they have asked for. Any extra docs wont hurt, if you have them handy.


COuld you please share your first rejection reasons?
What new thing you did in your second attempt?


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

I got invitation to apply for state nomination on 21 Nov 2019.


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

NB said:


> The idea of the state sponsorship program is to give the states a free hand to invite any applicant they want without any restrictions
> If the DOE and the points have to be followed, then it’s just 189 and the purpose of 190 is defeated
> I have seen cases where applicants with just 65 points were invited whereas in the same ANZSCO code applicants with higher points were waiting
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
This question got a little longer than I expected. Please bear with it.

My EOI points breakdown in Skillselect used to show 80 points including SS points.
On 21 Nov 2019, I got an invite from VIC to apply for nomination, and when I check Skillselect, it shows 85 points including SS points and Partner points(unskilled) of 5. My partner neither has performed any skill assessment nor given any English test. I am surprised to see that I have been granted partner points. When I initially lodged my EOI, I didn't claim any partner points. (Not sure if anyone experienced the same as me!! )

Now I need to apply for state nomination asap.

My questions are these:
1) Do I update my EOI before applying for VIC nomination so that the EOI would show correct points of 80? ( i tried this with my other EOI for NSW and it came down to 80 from 85. Also the date of effect changed to the date of update). 
Will this update (after receiving the invite to send nomination application) make VIC suspicious?

2) I created an account to lodge nomination application with VIC. It asks "Please provide your independent Department of Home Affairs points mark (excluding points awarded for visa nomination)". how should I proceed? 

3) Say I moved ahead without updating the EOI, and say I am granted the nomination. In that case my EOI will be frozen at 85 that includes 5 partner points. I have never claimed partner points nor have any documentation to support it in my visa application. Given that DOHA will need to me support the EOI points, I will be unable to.

Please suggest how should I move ahead that now I need to submit nomination application.

Also, could someone send me a list of docs to be sent for VIC nomination application. I would highly appreciate that.

Best Regards,
Rabindra


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

NB said:


> The idea of the state sponsorship program is to give the states a free hand to invite any applicant they want without any restrictions
> If the DOE and the points have to be followed, then it’s just 189 and the purpose of 190 is defeated
> I have seen cases where applicants with just 65 points were invited whereas in the same ANZSCO code applicants with higher points were waiting
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dude,

Just a question. You said some of your frds have been invited with 65 points. Which state they applied and what was the ANZSCO code?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreekanthpart said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> Just a question. You said some of your frds have been invited with 65 points. Which state they applied and what was the ANZSCO code?


Not my friends
What i read in the forum
Don’t remember Anzsco code and state
You can search the forum

Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

ghimirra said:


> I got invitation to apply for state nomination on 21 Nov 2019.


I thought VIC required job offer for 190/491, do you have job offer? or is it only applicable to post 16 Nov?


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

aerohit said:


> I thought VIC required job offer for 190/491, do you have job offer? or is it only applicable to post 16 Nov?



Hi ghimirra, do u have any job offer from employer in vic ?


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

ghimirra said:


> Hi,
> This question got a little longer than I expected. Please bear with it.
> 
> My EOI points breakdown in Skillselect used to show 80 points including SS points.
> ...


It sounds like you should consult a RMA for advice on how to proceed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghimirra said:


> Hi,
> This question got a little longer than I expected. Please bear with it.
> 
> My EOI points breakdown in Skillselect used to show 80 points including SS points.
> ...


Talk on phone or Drop an email to VIC and get the clarification 
You will need to edit the EOI to reflect the correct points
Ask VIC on how to proceed 

Don’t use the EOI with 85 points to lodge the visa application in DHA under any circumstances 
Your application will be rejected and fees will be forfeited for over claiming points

Is there no chance that your spouse can give English test and can get competent English score ?
Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

aerohit said:


> I thought VIC required job offer for 190/491, do you have job offer? or is it only applicable to post 16 Nov?


I think they send pre-invites purely on points because I'm on 85+5 and my EOI doesn't say anything about my current employment here in Melbourne and I got the pre-invitation, whereas my spouse who's staying at 75+5 with more than a year old EOI which stated his job details in Melbourne didn't get any invitation yet.

So I think they don't look at your EOI details but the points, but job offers surely play a vital role in converting pre-invitation to a 'Full' invitation as VIC been very notorious in their selection process.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Another waiting game about to start. :ranger:
Any idea of how strict VIC is to their 12 weeks processing time? 

I have seen members who applied the visa nomination around late December last year got their nomination approved in the first week of March. Wondering what is the latest processing time. :juggle:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

exlipse said:


> Another waiting game about to start. :ranger:
> Any idea of how strict VIC is to their 12 weeks processing time?
> 
> I have seen members who applied the visa nomination around late December last year got their nomination approved in the first week of March. Wondering what is the latest processing time. :juggle:


You may have to wait even longer the 12 weeks in view of the holidays season from Mid Dec to Mid Jan
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Is there any way to withdraw ACT matrix submission? I have applied for Victoria state sponsorship and received email from them to withdraw ACT application. Can someone help in this regard ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Is there any way to withdraw ACT matrix submission? I have applied for Victoria state sponsorship and received email from them to withdraw ACT application. Can someone help in this regard ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


At what stage of the process are you in ACT Matrix ?

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

I have just filled in the matrix. Not even invited yet to apply for state nomination. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> I have just filled in the matrix. Not even invited yet to apply for state nomination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Then just withdraw it 
I am sure there must be an option similar to Skillselect

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

There is no way to withdraw ACT matrix submission. ACT have emailed me clearly that you cannot withdraw or edit this submission. Now, Victoria is asking proof of withdrawal of ACT application. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> There is no way to withdraw ACT matrix submission. ACT have emailed me clearly that you cannot withdraw or edit this submission. Now, Victoria is asking proof of withdrawal of ACT application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Its surprising
Anyways, there is nothing that you can do under these circumstances
You will probably have to forget VIC

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh is it. VIC will not accept, if I say I have mistakenly filled in. As I have not even started my application with ACT. It is just a matrix. I have not even started any skill select application for ACT as preference. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Oh is it. VIC will not accept, if I say I have mistakenly filled in. As I have not even started my application with ACT. It is just a matrix. I have not even started any skill select application for ACT as preference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No harm in trying 
Send them an email that you accidentally applied for the ACT Matrix and that you tried to withdraw it, but you were not allowed
Attach the ACT email

Maybe you will get lucky

Cheers


----------



## pramgopinath (Jan 31, 2016)

NB said:


> Recently a member posted that his application for sponsorship as Mechanical Engineer was rejected by VIC
> 
> He also had 60+5 points if I remember correctly
> 
> ...


Hi NB, on a different topic, could you please share some views or threads on partner visa applying from on shore?. I am PR holder living in Melbourne. My wife is in India. Is there a way to apply her partner visa from on shore. What bridging visa she will be provided until partner visa finalized

Thanks as always for your time and insight


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

exlipse said:


> I think they send pre-invites purely on points because I'm on 85+5 and my EOI doesn't say anything about my current employment here in Melbourne and I got the pre-invitation, whereas my spouse who's staying at 75+5 with more than a year old EOI which stated his job details in Melbourne didn't get any invitation yet.
> 
> So I think they don't look at your EOI details but the points, but job offers surely play a vital role in converting pre-invitation to a 'Full' invitation as VIC been very notorious in their selection process.


Mate, when did you get your pre-invite? Did your points get updated after 16/Nov or your doe earlier than that? 

I'm on 85+5 (ss) with doe as 16/Nov for 2613 waiting for VIC pre-invite. What chances do I stand you reckon? cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

aussie_lover said:


> Mate, when did you get your pre-invite? Did your points get updated after 16/Nov or your doe earlier than that?
> 
> I'm on 85+5 (ss) with doe as 16/Nov for 2613 waiting for VIC pre-invite. What chances do I stand you reckon? cheers


Hey mate, I got the pre invite on 22nd Nov doe 14-11-19. But mind you it's not for 261313 but for software tester 261314.
I have a sperate EOI for 261313 (85+5 with Nov changes) doe as 03/09 but I haven't received and pre-invite for that.


----------



## kripa007 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi All,

Can someone let me know what documents would be required to be submitted when a pre-invite is sent by Vic?

I believe the applicant is given 14 days to respond to the pre-invite.. I am assuming some additional documents would be required, like PCC or Proof of Current Employment etc.. 

Can someone pls share a full list of docs required?

Thanks






NB said:


> exlipse said:
> 
> 
> > Another waiting game about to start.
> ...


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

kripa007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone let me know what documents would be required to be submitted when a pre-invite is sent by Vic?
> 
> ...


*Supporting documentation for skilled visas*
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...as/supporting-documentation-for-skilled-visas


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

I dont think they need a job offer for 190. I am offshore though. I do not have a job offer.


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Talk on phone or Drop an email to VIC and get the clarification
> You will need to edit the EOI to reflect the correct points
> Ask VIC on how to proceed
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
okay, I will reach out then to the VIC authorities seeking clarification and directions.

At this point, it's unlikely that my spouse will get English score equivalent to 'Competent'.

Thanks!


----------



## ninja14rao (Nov 23, 2019)

*Software Engineer*

Hi Guys,

Did anyone one receive an invite for Software engineer after DOE 15/08/2019 and with 90 points?


----------



## kripa007 (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you!



exlipse said:


> kripa007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Hey mate, I got the pre invite on 22nd Nov doe 14-11-19. But mind you it's not for 261313 but for software tester 261314.
> I have a sperate EOI for 261313 (85+5 with Nov changes) doe as 03/09 but I haven't received and pre-invite for that.


Hi,
I am curious to learn how it was possible for you to get 5 extra points with Nov changes.

I did get 5 extra points as well, but it did me more harm than good. Before Nov, I was at 80 points with State points of 5. After Nov(16 perhaps), they gave me 5 partner points, and it totaled 85. My partner neither has English test scores, nor the skills assessment done. So, I believe I shouldnt be getting any partner points.

Now that I have gotten the pre-invite at 85 points, I am reaching out to VIC to suggest me on how to proceed.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

ghimirra said:


> Hi,
> I am curious to learn how it was possible for you to get 5 extra points with Nov changes.
> 
> I did get 5 extra points as well, but it did me more harm than good. Before Nov, I was at 80 points with State points of 5. After Nov(16 perhaps), they gave me 5 partner points, and it totaled 85. My partner neither has English test scores, nor the skills assessment done. So, I believe I shouldnt be getting any partner points.
> ...


Because I had claimed partner points (5) even before Nov 16 changes. I have a valid skill assessment and competitive English for my partner. So after Nov 16, I got another 5 points. 

What has happened to you was a system error. Better to contact VIC. Otherwise, you can't blame the system when you can't prove the partner points during visa stage. All the best! Hope this doesn't affect your pre-invite. Maybe try to get an extension to submit your nomination until your partner get done with English.


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi guys, any idea on how long Victoria will take to send invite for 190 after all document submission after pre invite and what is the probability of getting it approved ? I heard they reject more than 50% applications even after pre invite.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi guys, any idea on how long Victoria will take to send invite for 190 after all document submission after pre invite and what is the probability of getting it approved ? I heard they reject more than 50% applications even after pre invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What you have heard is correct regarding rejection 
12 weeks is the bare minimum you should expect for a decision 
In view of the holidays season ahead the decision may be delayed even more 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Can someone please confirm, do we see any update on Skillselect once we get the *Pre-Invite*?
Mine is still submitted. I only got the email.
Also, any suggestions, tips to write over the resume? Please shed some light.


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi NB I am in a big dilemma, can u please help me out.
I have applied for ACT Matrix and got invite yesterday. Also I got pre invite from Victoria yesterday for Civil engineering. And I have heard that ACT now making mandatory for offshore applicants to have stayed 5 years in ACT in last 8 years before applying from next year onwards. So, I am not sure whether to wait for Victoria and sacrifice ACT or go for ACT and sacrifice Victoria. I have 90 points for Victoria state sponsorship. I heard Victoria generally takes 12 weeks to reply. Can u please help me out.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

exlipse said:


> Can someone please confirm, do we see any update on Skillselect once we get the *Pre-Invite*?
> Mine is still submitted. I only got the email.
> Also, any suggestions, tips to write over the resume? Please shed some light.


Pre invite is not reflected in Skillselect 
Only final invites will be reflected 

Use the Vic template and you will be safe

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi NB I am in a big dilemma, can u please help me out.
> I have applied for ACT Matrix and got invite yesterday. Also I got pre invite from Victoria yesterday for Civil engineering. And I have heard that ACT now making mandatory for offshore applicants to have stayed 5 years in ACT in last 8 years before applying from next year onwards. So, I am not sure whether to wait for Victoria and sacrifice ACT or go for ACT and sacrifice Victoria. I have 90 points for Victoria state sponsorship. I heard Victoria generally takes 12 weeks to reply. Can u please help me out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Victoria May ask you to withdraw the act matrix application and give evidence that you have done it 
That is not allowed from what other members have posted
Also vic is very choosy in giving final invites and takes a hell lot of time to give the decision 


Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes they already ask me to withdraw. So should I go for ACT as It will be closed from next year onwards. How to withdraw Victoria application? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thej (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi 
Need insight from you guys about my profile . I have 90 points including state nomination 5 points . I have filed Eoi under software engineer category. I have been working for Telstra Melbourne in my nomination occupation from one year. I have a permanent full time offer from Telstra. Recently I accepted a phd ofger from RMIT. Will the permanent employment offer and the phd help my profile in any way for Vic state nomination?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Thej said:


> Hi
> Need insight from you guys about my profile . I have 90 points including state nomination 5 points . I have filed Eoi under software engineer category. I have been working for Telstra Melbourne in my nomination occupation from one year. I have a permanent full time offer from Telstra. Recently I accepted a phd ofger from RMIT. Will the permanent employment offer and the phd help my profile in any way for Vic state nomination?


of course a huge plus. But you have to wait till you get the pre-invite to convince them.
Do you have 3 years of experience which is the minimum for VIC nomination?


----------



## Thej (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi .
Thanks for replying. 
Yes I have 3 plus years work experience . I meet all the required eligibility criteria. I have sent them an email too asking the same haven't got any response ..
How do I actually convey it to them that I have a job and a phd offer ? Yes there any specific way or I have to wait till preinvite ? .
Please advise


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Thej said:


> Hi .
> Thanks for replying.
> Yes I have 3 plus years work experience . I meet all the required eligibility criteria. I have sent them an email too asking the same haven't got any response ..
> How do I actually convey it to them that I have a job and a phd offer ? Yes there any specific way or I have to wait till preinvite ? .
> Please advise


Not until you get the pre-invite  

Well, you could always put your experience in EOI and set it as Victoria but I don't think it would trigger the VIC authorities. 

that's the saddest part of VIC pre-invites..It's a high time that VIC should give some priority to current VIC onshore applicants as all other states started to do that. 
We have studied here, contributed to the economy but end of the day we have to follow the same process as others. And can't apply to other states as well.


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for the support from this community, You guys ROCK !!!!!!

I completed Skills assessment with ACS and have 75 points now for SW Engineer. Will get 5 points from Partner English PTE test. Now with 80 points, Do i stand a chance for VIC state nomination PR ? 

Or Can I try for other states like South Australia(Adelaide) or Western Australia(Perth) ? Which states are better for Job opportunities in IT software development domain. 

And am in India currently. Have no AUS experience. Have to start job search freshly in AUS after getting PR.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

anubhav20 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI. My EOI details are as below :
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

If possible can you please give a break up of your points


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi NB
Can u tell me the additional documents required for Victoria state nomination. I have uploaded the following:
1. Declaration form.
2. Resume 
3. Skill Assessment from EA.
4. Resume of Spouse.
5. Skill Assessment for Spouse.
6. PTE result.
7. Passport copy.

Any other document need to upload ? Like marriage certificate, bank statement, spouse english result etc. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> If possible can you please give a break up of your points




Points as below : 

Age 25
PTE 20
Education 15
Exp - Australia 10
Exp - Overseas 10
NAATI 5
Partner (English) 5


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello People , 

I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI (Job Code = 261313 = Software Engineer) , and need to submit documents. 
I had below docs, and need to submit 'Resume'. 

Declaration Form 
PTE exam result 
Skill Assessment result 
Passport Copy 

Can anyone provide me a 'Resume Format' or any pointers will do. 

If anyone who have already applied for 190 VIC. I just need to be sure that my Resume is as per the VIC norms. 



Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi NB
> Can u tell me the additional documents required for Victoria state nomination. I have uploaded the following:
> 1. Declaration form.
> 2. Resume
> ...


Vic is very choosy and half of the preinvite are rejected 
So give much more evidence then above especially your Vic study and employment if any
If you have claimed spouse points then give skills assessment and PTEA for spouse also

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhav20 said:


> Hello People ,
> 
> I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI (Job Code = 261313 = Software Engineer) , and need to submit documents.
> I had below docs, and need to submit 'Resume'.
> ...


Vic website has a template 

Cheers


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

sanatvij said:


> Is it true that Victoria does not consider points in order of DOE when choosing applicants ?
> I have an application for Victoria as the preferred state with 95 points and a DOE of 11/11/2019 for 261313, and yet have seen no communication
> 
> Care to share if you are an onsite applicant, or have any past Vic ties ?



Hi Mate , 

I am at offshore.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

anubhav20 said:


> sanatvij said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that Victoria does not consider points in order of DOE when choosing applicants ?
> ...


Well, many congratulations.
Guess I’ll keep scratching my head about how all this works.
Meanwhile - you go score an IED and give the rest of us hope


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi NB
Thanks for your reply. I do not have any Victoria study or employment as I am offshore applicant. Will it affect my chances of state nomination? I am civil engineer.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sbesu (Sep 10, 2019)

anubhav20 said:


> Hello People ,
> 
> I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI (Job Code = 261313 = Software Engineer) , and need to submit documents.
> I had below docs, and need to submit 'Resume'.
> ...


Hi ,
What is you point.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Are there really any chances of 190 VIC for 2335 occupations?


----------



## ansh2 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello all 
I am new to this forum 
Can someone please suggest my chances in 190 Victoria Application with 80 + 5 points (age - 25, Eng-20, Edu-15, Exp-15, Spo-5 and SS-5)
I am an Indian, working in Dubai ... No ally with Victoria 
DOE - 25/11/2019
Thanks in Advance


----------



## palakdhaw (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi guys,

I have few queries regarding VIC state invitation:

1. Do they consider DOE while making the decision?
2. Is staying in Victoria and having the job in the same field (as applied) helpful in getting the invite?
3. Does having higher points impacts your chances of getting the invite?

Profile: Business Analyst
Points: 85+5 
DOE- 23 Nov

Regards,
Palak


----------



## fer2_4fer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi anubhav,

Can you please give a breakdown of your points.
Thanks!



anubhav20 said:


> Hello People ,
> 
> I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI (Job Code = 261313 = Software Engineer) , and need to submit documents.
> I had below docs, and need to submit 'Resume'.
> ...


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

anubhav20 said:


> Points as below :
> 
> Age 25
> PTE 20
> ...


.

Thanks a ton Mate.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Can anyone help for draft for below requirement

1- Living in region confirmation one or two pages

2- Job search in region as per your ANZSCO


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

*Partner points given in error*

My excitement of having received an invite to apply for Victorian Nomination didn't last even a week. Feeling a little low !!

I received the invite based on 85 points in the skillselect EOI, and it included 5 partner points given to me incorrectly perhaps by Nov system changes. When I reached out to Victorian authorities and explained, they cancelled the invite saying that it was based on 85 that showed in Skillselect. 

I never provided any data to claim partner points nor am in a position to claim now. Not a fault on my part.

I have reached out to Skillselect to correct my EOI points, which is to basically eliminate 5 partner points that I am getting, possibly in error. I could update myself, but it will change the DOE too. I am hoping that they change my points from 85 to 80, but keep my DOE intact.

Anyone has experience of getting partner points in error in Nov, even if they didn't claim? 

Be sure to check your EOI regularly, especially around big changes/announcements to ensure everything is as expected.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

ghimirra said:


> My excitement of having received an invite to apply for Victorian Nomination didn't last even a week. Feeling a little low !!
> 
> I received the invite based on 85 points in the skillselect EOI, and it included 5 partner points given to me incorrectly perhaps by Nov system changes. When I reached out to Victorian authorities and explained, they cancelled the invite saying that it was based on 85 that showed in Skillselect.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that, It's indeed a frustrating situation but don't be disheartened, if you would have applied with 85 points, you will possibly get 'caught' in visa stage and you will lose money also. 

The best possible thing to reach technical team of skill select and try to keep the DOE. 
But I'm not sure how much it will beneficial to have an older DOE rather than 'actual' 85 points cause now it's confirmed VIC invites are based on points. So try to increase more points and lodge a new EOI, keep the OLD eoi meanwhile. I think you don't have to wait 6 months to apply for VIC nomination again as your application is not rejected in this case.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello does anyone know when this new VIC list be released?
https://engage.vic.gov.au/victorian-visa-nomination-occupation-list-review
It was reviewed early 2019 and should it be official now?


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hello does anyone know when this new VIC list be released?
> https://engage.vic.gov.au/victorian-visa-nomination-occupation-list-review
> It was reviewed early 2019 and should it be official now?


If that is the draft for the new list, I hope they still decide to keep occupations that are on the current one but not on the draft when they release the actual list


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi, sorry this should have been a part of my previous question.

Once we received the 'pre-invite', do we get a message or notification in 'Corrospondence' tab in our EOI? 
Could someone pls clarify?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

exlipse said:


> Hi, sorry this should have been a part of my previous question.
> 
> Once we received the 'pre-invite', do we get a message or notification in 'Corrospondence' tab in our EOI?
> Could someone pls clarify?


Nope
No information in Skillselect for pre invites 
Only final invites get reflected 

Cheers


----------



## bmwdd (Nov 10, 2019)

Anyone has got 190 invitation from Vic this week ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIAMONDZACX (Nov 14, 2019)

What is the criteria for 190 Victoria for 261312 (Developer programmer). Is the job offer required? Earliest reply will be appropriated..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DIAMONDZACX said:


> What is the criteria for 190 Victoria for 261312 (Developer programmer). Is the job offer required? Earliest reply will be appropriated..


Hire a Mara agent if you are in a hurry

No job offer is necessary as long as you have at least 3 years of relevant experience 

You have to submit an EOI and wait for pre invite

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

NB said:


> Nope
> No information in Skillselect for pre invites
> Only final invites get reflected
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB
how will you know, if there is a pre-invite ?
i just want to know, as part of information. 

one of my friend applied with 65 point to VIC who is living in VIC from last 3 years and has a job offer. will he get a chance ?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi NB
> how will you know, if there is a pre-invite ?
> i just want to know, as part of information.
> 
> one of my friend applied with 65 point to VIC who is living in VIC from last 3 years and has a job offer. will he get a chance ?


I received an email from *smp.applications [at] liveinmelbourne [dot] vic [dot] gov [dot] au *
Heading was *Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination <EOI ID>*

I see you got 190 VIC. Were you on 457 and processed via streamlined pathway?


----------



## vicvic (Dec 5, 2019)

exlipse said:


> I received an email from *smp.applications [at] liveinmelbourne [dot] vic [dot] gov [dot] au *
> Heading was *Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination <EOI ID>*
> 
> I see you got 190 VIC. Were you on 457 and processed via streamlined pathway?


when did you receive the email?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

vicvic said:


> when did you receive the email?


21st Nov


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

exlipse said:


> I received an email from *smp.applications [at] liveinmelbourne [dot] vic [dot] gov [dot] au *
> Heading was *Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination <EOI ID>*
> 
> I see you got 190 VIC. Were you on 457 and processed via streamlined pathway?


yes, last year.
want to check, how it is now...


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

vemasani82 said:


> yes, last year.
> want to check, how it is now...


Cool.

There's no benefit of holding a 457 or Job offer if you an ICT, Engineering or Nursing.
All including 457 and job offer holders have to submit an EOI, wait for the 'Pre-invite', then only we can submit an application.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

vemasani82 said:


> Hi NB
> how will you know, if there is a pre-invite ?
> i just want to know, as part of information.
> 
> one of my friend applied with 65 point to VIC who is living in VIC from last 3 years and has a job offer. will he get a chance ?



The process for Vic is as follows:
1- create EOI in skillselect.
2- register and create profile on liveinmelbourne portal which asks for info on your EOI. I remember they only allowed PhD degree for 261313 professions. Dont know if its still the case. Atleast it was so for offshore
3- Vic will decide to send you a pre-invite or not. It could take 3 months or more.
4- If selected for pre-invite, you get an email. No notification in skillselect. In the pre-invite Email, you get a link to create a new profile on liveinmelbourne portal. Your earlier profile page is invalidated. Here you select from either Streamlined pathway or PhD pathway.
5- Now you wait and nobody can say how they select someone for final invite. 
6- If selected, you get Email from Vic SBNP and also from Skillselect. You see this in Correspondence tab, under DOHA Correspondences. Also you see the Apply Visa button.

Good luck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

exlipse said:


> Cool.
> 
> There's no benefit of holding a 457 or Job offer if you an ICT, Engineering or Nursing.
> All including 457 and job offer holders have to submit an EOI, wait for the 'Pre-invite', then only we can submit an application.


Thats not entirely correct
VIC is notorious for rejecting Pre invites
So if you are working or have a confirmed job offer, the chances of getting the final invite increases dramatically

Cheers


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Thats not entirely correct
> VIC is notorious for rejecting Pre invites
> So if you are working or have a confirmed job offer, the chances of getting the final invite increases dramatically
> 
> Cheers


That's correct.
What I meant was job offer or 457 doesn't help you in getting the 'pre-invite'.

I'm currently working and submitted my application. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

Hello, 

What are the chances of VIC 190 invite with 90 points(post 16th Nov) from offshore in ICT Business Analyst and EOI : August. 
Your inputs are appreciated. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailto2contact said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are the chances of VIC 190 invite with 90 points(post 16th Nov) from offshore in ICT Business Analyst and EOI : August.
> Your inputs are appreciated.
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, better it is for you

Cheers


----------



## ramyajai66 (Dec 5, 2019)

yumz683 said:


> The process for Vic is as follows:
> 1- create EOI in skillselect.
> 2- register and create profile on liveinmelbourne portal which asks for info on your EOI. I remember they only allowed PhD degree for 261313 professions. Dont know if its still the case. Atleast it was so for offshore
> 3- Vic will decide to send you a pre-invite or not. It could take 3 months or more.
> ...


Regarding point number 2: now the case is different for ICT professionals, i have registered myself in live in melbourne website they closed the cased and suggested this was an older process which was closed. ICT professionals are getting invite based on EOI.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

ramyajai66 said:


> Regarding point number 2: now the case is different for ICT professionals, i have registered myself in live in melbourne website they closed the cased and suggested this was an older process which was closed. ICT professionals are getting invite based on EOI.


yes, Happend in my friends case also. Liveinvictoria application is closed.
so only checking, how the process is now.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi there,

I have my skill assessment result from ACS but it got expired on March 2019, so do I need to have the latest skill assessment when I get the preinvite, I mean during the document submission date 

Thanks,
Nisha


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have my skill assessment result from ACS but it got expired on March 2019, so do I need to have the latest skill assessment when I get the preinvite, I mean during the document submission date
> 
> ...


You need to have a valid ACS assessment with you when you receive a pre-invite. Without that, your application would be rejected even if you manage to get an invite. So go ahead and get your assessment reviewed.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks. And do I need to update my EOI with new skill assessment details or shall I produce it when I get the invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have my skill assessment result from ACS but it got expired on March 2019, so do I need to have the latest skill assessment when I get the preinvite, I mean during the document submission date
> 
> ...


Suspend your EOI till you get a valid assessment in hand


Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

And shall I update the new skill assessment details in EOI after getting latest result. Or shall I keep the old reference to skill assessment result in EOi and present the new result after getting invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> And shall I update the new skill assessment details in EOI after getting latest result. Or shall I keep the old reference to skill assessment result in EOi and present the new result after getting invite.


Just change the date and reference number of the Skills assessment in the EOI to the new one 
You can keep your old date of effect 

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Isn't it that i need to update the EOI to put my new skill assessment details and then date of effect will also be updated to the date I will update the EOI?. How can I update it without changing DOE, please?


----------



## ADC1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Your DOE will not change if points do not change. In your case assuming you are only changing ACS refid and assessment date and points remain same there shouldn’t be any change in doe


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

I am applying for skill assessment again as my previous result got expired now. So, I have my employer reference letter dated to July 2018, can I use that now, as my skills, designation and company is still the same. and I will attach the latest payslips along with that. Will the ACS consider my current experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> I am applying for skill assessment again as my previous result got expired now. So, I have my employer reference letter dated to July 2018, can I use that now, as my skills, designation and company is still the same. and I will attach the latest payslips along with that. Will the ACS consider my current experience.


They will consider only till July 2018
If you want current, then you have to get a current dated reference letter or SD
I hope you are aware that documents requirement by ACS has changed

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, they have included resume, and payment evidence documents. That is all, right?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

Good luck to everyone who's submitted their applications.
I submitted mine last week. 
Onshore and working.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Good luck mate.

When did you receive your pre-invite and how much points you had?

Cheers,
Pratik



exlipse said:


> Good luck to everyone who's submitted their applications.
> I submitted mine last week.
> Onshore and working.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> When did you receive your pre-invite and how much points you had?
> 
> ...


21st Nov - 85 + 5


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

exlipse said:


> 21st Nov - 85 + 5


Can you share points breakdown & DOE?
How many years of work experience? 

Thanks


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

exlipse said:


> 21st Nov - 85 + 5



Hi,

Can you please let me know if you are Vic at present or do you have any Vic work exp?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

I'm with the similar points with DOE 02/09 (261313). 
What is your ANZSCO Code, your signature says 2613?



exlipse said:


> 21st Nov - 85 + 5


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> I'm with the similar points with DOE 02/09 (261313).
> What is your ANZSCO Code, your signature says 2613?


it's actually 261314 Software Tester



adumithu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know if you are Vic at present or do you have any Vic work exp?


yes, currently in VIC and working


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Ahh, makes sense. At last they started inviting Software Testers, good signs.



exlipse said:


> it's actually 261314 Software Tester


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Ahh, makes sense. At last they started inviting Software Testers, good signs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks mate.

Having an onshore job offer will definitely get you the final invite, Good Luck :fingerscrossed:



exlipse said:


> pratiksawant10 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, makes sense. At last they started inviting Software Testers, good signs.
> ...


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

exlipse said:


> it's actually 261314 Software Tester
> 
> 
> 
> yes, currently in VIC and working


Thanks for info mate. Just a last question. How long you are working in Vic mate?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Thanks for info mate. Just a last question. How long you are working in Vic mate?


No worries, Just two months. But I don't think it helped me to get the pre-invitation.
I think I invited based on points.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

exlipse said:


> No worries, Just two months. But I don't think it helped me to get the pre-invitation.
> I think I invited based on points.


Cool mate. All the best to get the state invite from Victoria.

I am in Queue with 85 + 5 with EOI 16/11 after the Nov point changes for 261313 job code.

So far having 18 months Experience in Victoria.

Fingers Crossed.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Are 2335 occupations totally ignored by VIC?


----------



## expatForumAustralia (Nov 15, 2017)

I have also submitted my documents for VIC nomination on 26th Nov.
Currently at offshore. I am aware they say it will take up to 12 weeks for them to get back, but do they really take whole 12 weeks to respond back?

Thanks in advance !!


----------------------------
261312 | Developer Programmer
DOE - 189 : 22-09-2019 (90 Points)
DOE - 190 VIC : 22-09-2019 (95 Points)


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Freinds 

I would like to know that, is Victoria giving pre invite for ICT occupations? 
If yes, then what is minimum points at the moment to get the invite. Did anyone receive a pre invite recently? Pls, share your views, thanks.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

expatForumAustralia said:


> I have also submitted my documents for VIC nomination on 26th Nov.
> Currently at offshore. I am aware they say it will take up to 12 weeks for them to get back, but do they really take whole 12 weeks to respond back?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> ...


Good luck.
Went through the old comments and hardly noticed someone who's received the approval less than 12 weeks. Most of the applicants got their result just right on the 12th week. Rejections tend to come in lesser than 12 weeks. That was my finding so far.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi Freinds
> 
> I would like to know that, is Victoria giving pre invite for ICT occupations?
> If yes, then what is minimum points at the moment to get the invite. Did anyone receive a pre invite recently? Pls, share your views, thanks.


Yes, they have sent ICT pre-invitations in Nov-Dec.
If you went through the old comments you will see what the minimum is. It depends on the job code.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks 

Looking for 263111 details of pre invite VIC with min points.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Yes, they have sent ICT pre-invitations in Nov-Dec.
> If you went through the old comments you will see what the minimum is. It depends on the job code.



Thanks

Looking for 263111 details of pre invite VIC with min points.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

If we analyse the last time invites ( iam analysing ICT job codes), it seems that Vic is inviting on the basis of higher points especially after November point changes. Next set of invites may prove me wrong.

Please register your thoughts here if you have a different opinion.

Also if anyone have got invites with lesser points for any job code, please let this Forum know.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

adumithu said:


> If we analyse the last time invites ( iam analysing ICT job codes), it seems that Vic is inviting on the basis of higher points especially after November point changes. Next set of invites may prove me wrong.
> 
> Please register your thoughts here if you have a different opinion.
> 
> Also if anyone have got invites with lesser points for any job code, please let this Forum know.


This is correct. though there are no official selection criteria like NSW has, it pretty much obvious they have invited to higher pointers. 
90 + 5 For 261313
75+5 - 262111 - Database Administrator
I got invited at 85+ 5 261314


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Any Registered Nurse (254415) waiting at 80+5 points for VIC sponsorship?

My EOI date is 9/08/2019.


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

*Queries*

Hello mates,

Though i have gone through various forums and other sources, but still i want to confirm below queries here:

ACS code: 261313
Points: 85 (189)
Location: Offshore ( Outside Australia )

I am thinking of applying for 190 for Victoria:

1. Do i need a job offer?

2. I understand that we just create a new EOI for 190 ( like for 189) and choose option Victoria for state nomination. Any thing extra to be done in terms of applying? I read somewhere about uploading scanned copy of English test? Is it required after we get the pre-invite/ invite?

3. What are the chances based on current trend at my points and ACS code?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gauravk.tiet said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Though i have gone through various forums and other sources, but still i want to confirm below queries here:
> 
> ...


1. Not necessarily 
But it helps in getting final invite
2. Nothing else, till you get the pre invite 
3. No one can predict state sponsorship irrespective of your points 

Cheers


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. Not necessarily
> But it helps in getting final invite
> 2. Nothing else, till you get the pre invite
> 3. No one can predict state sponsorship irrespective of your points
> ...


Thanks NB. Really appreciate your response!
So for 190, do i create a new email and create a new EOI or it is possible to create 2 EOIs with same email address? Any advice around this?
I see that advice is to create separate EOIs for both 189 and 190.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gauravk.tiet said:


> Thanks NB. Really appreciate your response!
> So for 190, do i create a new email and create a new EOI or it is possible to create 2 EOIs with same email address? Any advice around this?
> I see that advice is to create separate EOIs for both 189 and 190.
> 
> Thanks.


Using the same email id you can create even a hundred separate EOIs
Start from scratch every time you want to create a new EOI 

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Guys
I have applied to Victoria 190 and I got pre invite. I have submitted my documents to them and they told me I cannot apply to any other state for 190. I am offshore civil engineer. Apart from Victoria i am eligible to apply to ACT until Dec 2019. From Jan 2020 ACT has changed the eligibility. So I was thinking of applying parallel application to ACT on my spouse name. Will it affect my Victoria application, will they able to track this ? Being Offshore there is high chance of Victoria refusing the final invite. I am applying ACT as a backup. My first preference is Victoria only. Appreciate your help and guidance.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello... At what stage of the Victoria state sponsorship process do we need to provide funding details


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Required only If Victoria asks for it. After pre invite and before the final invite. As far as I know, in most cases they won't ask for this. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a question. My occupation code is Analyst Programmer and I am primary applicant. My wife’s code is Botanist (MLTSSL). It is not in Victoria’s skilled list. Can I still get partner’s skill point? While I was filling in SkillSelect it does consider additional point when I select “Botanist”.

Question is, is Victoria’s list apply to primary applicant only/ partner as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kayan said:


> I have a question. My occupation code is Analyst Programmer and I am primary applicant. My wife’s code is Botanist (MLTSSL). It is not in Victoria’s skilled list. Can I still get partner’s skill point? While I was filling in SkillSelect it does consider additional point when I select “Botanist”.
> 
> Question is, is Victoria’s list apply to primary applicant only/ partner as well?
> 
> ...


The points does not depend on the state list

The list is mainly for primary applicant

Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Amazing, relieved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

*Invite prediction for 263111*

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has recently got invite from VIC for 263111 ANZSCO code.
If so, please share DOE, Occupation and points.

Also, It would be great if anyone can atleast approximate if there are any chances for pre-invite for me with following points.

ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Skilled spouse: 5pts
State sponsership: 5 pts.
Total: 90 pts

EOI Submitted: 3rd November, 2019.


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

I got the pre-invite from Victoria for 262112

1. For assets, can I include my wife's assets? 
2. In one section- they are asking total DHA points minus the nomination. For 189- I have 80 points but for 190 I have 90 points(EOI) as my wife's skill is not in MLTSSL but in STSOL. (Marketing Specialist) - so what should I fill-in? 
3. How long it takes for the final invite? 

I didn't get the pre-invite via EOI but and email SBMP SMP applications. 

Thanks for your help.

My DOE was Nov 16 for 190 as I have to update my wife's skill.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocaj said:


> I got the pre-invite from Victoria for 262112
> 
> 1. For assets, can I include my wife's assets?
> 2. In one section- they are asking total DHA points minus the nomination. For 189- I have 80 points but for 190 I have 90 points(EOI) as my wife's skill is not in MLTSSL but in STSOL. (Marketing Specialist) - so what should I fill-in?
> ...


2. 90 points
3. Vic takes a long time in taking the decision. Expect nearly 12 weeks

Cheers


----------



## jiggs (Jan 19, 2016)

Any chances of victoria nomination for 261313 code at 85+5 points?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

rocaj said:


> I got the pre-invite from Victoria for 262112
> 
> 1. For assets, can I include my wife's assets?
> 2. In one section- they are asking total DHA points minus the nomination. For 189- I have 80 points but for 190 I have 90 points(EOI) as my wife's skill is not in MLTSSL but in STSOL. (Marketing Specialist) - so what should I fill-in?
> ...


When did you receive the invite?


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

NB said:


> 2. 90 points
> 3. Vic takes a long time in taking the decision. Expect nearly 12 weeks
> 
> Cheers


2. exact text : 
Please provide your independent Department of Home Affairs points mark (excluding points awarded for visa nomination) - says excluding points awarded for visa nomination - means I have to fill in 85 or 80.


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

avilashparida90 said:


> When did you receive the invite?


13th Dec


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Did Anyone get invite this month for ICT related job codes?


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

I lodged my EOI for VIC - 233513 on 14 Aug 2019. No action yet. Any hope?


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

rocaj said:


> 2. exact text :
> Please provide your independent Department of Home Affairs points mark (excluding points awarded for visa nomination) - says excluding points awarded for visa nomination - means I have to fill in 85 or 80.


I believe it should be 80 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocaj said:


> 2. exact text :
> Please provide your independent Department of Home Affairs points mark (excluding points awarded for visa nomination) - says excluding points awarded for visa nomination - means I have to fill in 85 or 80.


Cheers


----------



## NKarthy (Dec 19, 2019)

*190 Vic - 261313 - Offshore.*

Hi NB, I have checked the past comments in the thread, but I couldn't find the answer. So I am asking here.

Is Victoria sending invites for offshore - 261313?

From the past comments, I could only see people who got invites are those who have work experience in Australia.

I have 90 points (85 + 5) for 190 Victoria(261313). My DOE is on 05th Aug 2019. My points break down are below.

Age - 30,
Edu - 15,
Exp - 10 (Offshore),
PTE - 20,
Single - 10,
SS - 5

Kindly let me know that if I have any chances of getting 190 Victoria invite.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

ev12 said:


> I lodged my EOI for VIC - 233513 on 14 Aug 2019. No action yet. Any hope?




VIC for this year 233513 is not in their nominated occupation list for 190. Tasmania, NSW and ACT can nominate, as the occupation is listed; but, the criteria you need to fulfill, check whether you will meet and even if so, their criteria nomination is not known. Being 233513, I have noted the options are 189 or the regional visa which is understand currently is 491. Check this link https://www.anzscosearch.com/233513#no-access


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey Hi All, I m new in the group .. I have applied for 190 visa under ICT Project Manager for NSW and Victoria with total 80 points including state 5 points .. kindly advice on the probability of the invite from any state .. I lodged EOI for both the states in last month after new rules.


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

Suunny said:


> Hey Hi All, I m new in the group .. I have applied for 190 visa under ICT Project Manager for NSW and Victoria with total 80 points including state 5 points .. kindly advice on the probability of the invite from any state .. I lodged EOI for both the states in last month after new rules.



It depends on the demand for the job code. i have applied with 85 points under 261313 on 11th September 2019 and still awaiting invite. I dont think NSW is inviting offshore applicants and Victoria takes about 3-4 months to process or it can take more time depending on your points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NKarthy said:


> Hi NB, I have checked the past comments in the thread, but I couldn't find the answer. So I am asking here.
> 
> Is Victoria sending invites for offshore - 261313?
> 
> ...


You are technically eligible to get the Vic sponsorship 
But whether you will actually get it or not, no one can predict 
VIC Is very choosy and secretive about whom and why it invites

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suunny said:


> Hey Hi All, I m new in the group .. I have applied for 190 visa under ICT Project Manager for NSW and Victoria with total 80 points including state 5 points .. kindly advice on the probability of the invite from any state .. I lodged EOI for both the states in last month after new rules.


No one can predict a SS 
The sooner you accept it, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## Rivera007 (Oct 24, 2019)

One question if I may ask NB: what State seems the most less picky out of all in sponsorship?


----------



## Suunny (Dec 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Suunny said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Hi All, I m new in the group .. I have applied for 190 visa under ICT Project Manager for NSW and Victoria with total 80 points including state 5 points .. kindly advice on the probability of the invite from any state .. I lodged EOI for both the states in last month after new rules.
> ...


Thanks Mate


----------



## aame0003 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi, I am new to this forum.
I am nurse graduate from victoria.I have 70 points at the moment.What are the chances of me getting nomination from victoria.


----------



## aame0003 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi , I am a nurse graduate.can someone plz answer what ANMAC skill assessment should i apply for?


----------



## NKarthy (Dec 19, 2019)

NB said:


> You are technically eligible to get the Vic sponsorship
> But whether you will actually get it or not, no one can predict
> VIC Is very choosy and secretive about whom and why it invites
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply NB.


----------



## schin chan (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a doubt regarding the CV that needs to be sent to Victoria after invite. 
Apart from the format mentioned(Chronological-CV), can there be changes between the cv that was sent to the ACS for assessment and the cv that will be sent to victoria for state nomination?
from changes i mean, change in years of experience as my acs assessment was done in july. now my experience is 6years 3 months and during acs it was 5 years 8 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rivera007 said:


> One question if I may ask NB: what State seems the most less picky out of all in sponsorship?


No idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

schin chan said:


> I have a doubt regarding the CV that needs to be sent to Victoria after invite.
> Apart from the format mentioned(Chronological-CV), can there be changes between the cv that was sent to the ACS for assessment and the cv that will be sent to victoria for state nomination?
> from changes i mean, change in years of experience as my acs assessment was done in july. now my experience is 6years 3 months and during acs it was 5 years 8 months.


No problem

Experience period increasing is normal 

Cheers


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

*EPI - Willing to not live in Melbourne*

Hi Friends,

While filling the details in EOI for Victoria, there was a question like 

'Are you willing to live in other parts of Victoria than Capital ( Which is Melbourne)?'

Which i have chosen as 'No'.

Does it have bearing on the invite? 

People you have been invited recently, had they chosen it as 'Yes' or 'No'.

GK


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

hello all. new to this forum. Please be gentle if the post is not in line with the general tone or flow of the forum. 

Have submitted EOI for Victoria for 2613 this month with 90 points. I know it is not easy to predict who will get invite and who will not but would be happy if someone can share his/her experience. 

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

aame0003 said:


> Hi , I am a nurse graduate.can someone plz answer what ANMAC skill assessment should i apply for?


Although this is not the correct forum to ask this question but you will have to apply for Modified Skills assessment.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

aame0003 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum.
> I am nurse graduate from victoria.I have 70 points at the moment.What are the chances of me getting nomination from victoria.


I have applied for VIC at 85 points with EOI dated 7/08/2019. I'm still waiting for an invitation. Nobody can expect your invitation. It's totally on the state.


----------



## vicvic (Dec 5, 2019)

negi said:


> aame0003 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am new to this forum.
> ...


What is your job code ? Thanks.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

vicvic said:


> What is your job code ? Thanks.


My job code is 254415-Registered Nurse (Critical Care & Emergency). Thanks!


----------



## ninja14rao (Nov 23, 2019)

*190 | Vic | Software Engineer*

Hi Guys,

If someone can share their experience that would be good. Currently, I have 90 points for 189 and 95 points for 190. Could you please advise on chances of receiving an invitation for these points.

Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 20 ( 15+5)
Single: 10 
Experience: 5 points
NAATI: 5 points 
------------------------------------------for 189: 90 points 
For 190 Visa : 90+5 = 95 points ( Victoria )

Please advise.

DOE: 15 Dec

Thanks,


----------



## neel589 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello All, 
Please Help
I want to applied for VIC 190 visa with 65+5 Point and i have Offer latter of vic regional company. What are the chances to get an invitation? Does i need to increase points even if i have offer latter.

Code: 261112
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
CAE: 10
SS: 5
-------------
Total: 70

What are the best way to get the visa 190 or 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neel589 said:


> Hello All,
> Please Help
> I want to applied for VIC 190 visa with 65+5 Point and i have Offer latter of vic regional company. What are the chances to get an invitation? Does i need to increase points even if i have offer latter.
> 
> ...


Offer letter comes into play only after you get the pre invite
No one can predict state sponsorship 
You have to wait patiently 
You can also ask your employer to sponsor you 

Cheers


----------



## neel589 (Jan 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Offer letter comes into play only after you get the pre invite
> No one can predict state sponsorship
> You have to wait patiently
> You can also ask your employer to sponsor you
> ...


Yes, employer is ready to sponsor me. So i just want to know that if my employer is ready for sponsor then what are the chances to get the pre-invite? does it take a time to send pre-invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neel589 said:


> Yes, employer is ready to sponsor me. So i just want to know that if my employer is ready for sponsor then what are the chances to get the pre-invite? does it take a time to send pre-invite?


The employer can sponsor you directly
You don’t need any preinvite
The employer will process the application directly under visa 494

Cheers


----------



## neel589 (Jan 17, 2019)

NB said:


> The employer can sponsor you directly
> You don’t need any preinvite
> The employer will process the application directly under visa 494
> 
> Cheers


yes but for 190 visa, the vic website stated that below for the 261112 code

Offer of employment
You will need to provide evidence of a genuine Victorian job offer if:

so i need a offer latter which means i have work at VIC and i need to apply under 190 skilled visa


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

NB said:


> The employer can sponsor you directly
> 
> You don’t need any preinvite
> 
> ...


Isn't it 186? Employer sponsored PR
Any idea how long that takes?

Thankyou 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Isn't it 186? Employer sponsored PR
> Any idea how long that takes?
> 
> Thankyou
> ...


186 is for main cities
494 is for regional
You have no idea about the process

Study the process carefully, else go through a Mara agent

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi everyone

I submitted application for state nomination this week. Do I get a confirmation email from vic govt after the submission? I haven’t received any email from vic govt that confirms my application submission.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I submitted application for state nomination this week. Do I get a confirmation email from vic govt after the submission? I haven’t received any email from vic govt that confirms my application submission.


Have you got the pre invite ?

Cheers


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> rgbko0807 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


Nope, I don’t need a preinvite as I am applying through phd pathway.


----------



## Mahun (Sep 4, 2016)

*chance of nomination by VIC*

i will be working in Melbourne from jan 2010 as control systems engineer.
my occupation is closely related to electrical engineer or electronics equipment trade worker.

will my chances be higher for 190 by VIC gov since i have a job?

thanks


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello Folks

Has anyone successfully received (or know anyone who received) full invitation through the Phd pathway recently?

Does the 12-week timing starts from the date I submitted the application or from the date I received acknowledgement email?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> Has anyone successfully received (or know anyone who received) full invitation through the Phd pathway recently?
> 
> Does the 12-week timing starts from the date I submitted the application or from the date I received acknowledgement email?


Vic does extensive scrutiny of the application 
They can easily overshoot the 12 week period also
So no sense in counting the days

Cheers


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi buddy,
Happy New year!!
I have applied for Vic SS with 75+5 points for ICT-BA. I'm from india.
Any Idea or hope for an invite from VIC in the current FY ending June 2020 ??



NB said:


> Vic does extensive scrutiny of the application
> They can easily overshoot the 12 week period also
> So no sense in counting the days
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahun said:


> i will be working in Melbourne from jan 2010 as control systems engineer.
> my occupation is closely related to electrical engineer or electronics equipment trade worker.
> 
> will my chances be higher for 190 by VIC gov since i have a job?
> ...


Applicants who are locally employed, stand a higher chance of nomination 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi buddy,
> Happy New year!!
> I have applied for Vic SS with 75+5 points for ICT-BA. I'm from india.
> Any Idea or hope for an invite from VIC in the current FY ending June 2020 ??


No one can predict state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Any idea about the last Vic invite for ICT BA?



NB said:


> No one can predict state sponsorship
> The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you
> 
> Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Any idea about the last Vic invite for ICT BA?


There was an FOI released for Invites in VIC, search for it


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

What is a FOI n where should I search it ?



GandalfandBilbo said:


> There was an FOI released for Invites in VIC, search for it


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> What is a FOI n where should I search it ?


Freedom of Information

A simple google search goes a long way if you know what you are looking for
Anyway

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190900488-document-released.PDF


----------



## noelvarghesephilip (Oct 5, 2017)

sugumaran said:


> I'm a recent grad mechanical engineer from Melbourne univ with a skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I have been working in a full-time job related to my skill assessment for 3 months now in Melb. I have seen a lot of posts related to experienced candidates with 75+ points who are not Recent graduates but have a lot of work experience gets assessed as Engineering Technologist and getting rejected for VIC state nomination.
> 
> 1) What are the chances for a recent graduate who has 60 points and awaiting sponsorship of 5 points from VIC?
> 2) Or will both highly skilled personnel with 75 points and a recent grad with 60 points be considered with the same level of focus from VIC?
> 3) Who has an edge over the other? If any?


Hi Sugumaran 

I am in the same boat as your respected self. Has there been any updates from your side on your application? Has your points changed? 

Looking forward to hearing from you 

Regards
Noel


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi NB,

My Victoria SS application status changed from Received to In progress. In how many days I can expect outcome of my application ?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @NB 

My Victoria SS application status changed from Received to In progress. In how many days I can expect outcome of my application ?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arin_Sg said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> My Victoria SS application status changed from Received to In progress. In how many days I can expect outcome of my application ?
> 
> ...


Vic usually take a long time in taking decision
Sometimes They even cross the 12 weeks deadline given on their website 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Arin_Sg (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your reply. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

90 points as ICT Business Analyst without nomination points

Do i have a chance for VIC SS considering that the cut off now is 95 points ?


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Friends, 

I need your advice regarding update point in EOI. 

I want to add my partner's 5 points in Vic EOI which will affect my DOE date. I submitted my actual EOI in Mar-2019 so is it good to update the EOI to increase the point and affect the DOE or keep waiting at the same point with old DOE. 

Also, I know that the 75 or 80 points will work slow in this scenario but pls suggest. 

Jobe code- 263111
SS point- 70 include state.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

I got my nomination approved today 

261314 - Software Tester (85+5)
VIC EOI - 4/11/2019
VIC Pre-Invite - 21/11/2019
VIC Application submitted - 04/12/2019
VIC Application approved - 09/01/2020

Background - 
Main applicant working in Melbourne for 3 months
Spouse working in Melbourne for 2+ years

Good luck everyone!


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Congratulations mate.



exlipse said:


> I got my nomination approved today


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need your advice regarding update point in EOI.
> 
> ...


Who do you think will get invited first? Older DOE less points or new DOE increased points?


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

exlipse said:


> I got my nomination approved today
> 
> 261314 - Software Tester (85+5)
> VIC EOI - 4/11/2019
> ...


Congratulations mate! This is one of the rarest 2613 VIC invites/approvals I've seen in a long time!!


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi All,

Just need to confirm, if anyone has got pre-invite from Victoria for ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer Network professionals).

=======================
ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Skilled spouse: 5pts
State sponsership: 5 pts.
Total: 90 pts

EOI updated: 3rd November, 2019.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

Has any registered Nurse received an invite in the last 2 months? 

I'm an offshore nurse sitting at 85+5ss points with D.O.E as 05/01/2020 for job code-254415. Please reply if anyone has received an invite in the last few months. I have been waiting for an invite since the last 6 months (EOI initial submission date-9/08/2019) and has lost all hopes now. Not really sure how VIC is inviting and will even give preference to an offshore applicant or not.

Any inputs will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Has anyone in the analyzed the Pros and Cons of applying the 491 visa.
Which regions contains IT jobs like could architect, secuirty architect etc. Did anyone thought of giving it a try if nothing happens with 189 and 190?
Did anyone of my friends in the forum analyzed the chances of getting the PR and its cost, if one complete 3 years of eligibility criteria with $53900 income?

Any inputs regarding the same will be very helpful... Please share your thoughts.


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

negi said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Has any registered Nurse received an invite in the last 2 months?
> 
> ...


I heard someone applying in 11/2019 with 70 + 5ss points just got invitation on 3/1/2020. My friend applied from offshore also got Vic invitation last year. I think u will be fine.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

cachuavuitinh said:


> I heard someone applying in 11/2019 with 70 + 5ss points just got invitation on 3/1/2020. My friend applied from offshore also got Vic invitation last year. I think u will be fine.


Thank you so much for your response. Really Appreciate it. I guess, I will have to just wait as of now.
Also, I have applied for 190 NSW in a separate EOI but I don't stand any chance of receiving an invite from there since they need 1 year onshore exp for my job code. So should I remove that one? Because I have heard VIC is very choosy because they want to see commitment from the candidate.

Thanks!


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

negi said:


> Thank you so much for your response. Really Appreciate it. I guess, I will have to just wait as of now.
> Also, I have applied for 190 NSW in a separate EOI but I don't stand any chance of receiving an invite from there since they need 1 year onshore exp for my job code. So should I remove that one? Because I have heard VIC is very choosy because they want to see commitment from the candidate.
> 
> Thanks!


I am not sure about NSW but I believe that u have great chance for VIC. Also, I don't know if u only submit EOI or not. If yes, it is not enough. U should go to liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and apply for Victoria nomination. If u have already done this and received an acknowledgement of application from Victoria, then just be patient and wait.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

negi said:


> Thank you so much for your response. Really Appreciate it. I guess, I will have to just wait as of now.
> Also, I have applied for 190 NSW in a separate EOI but I don't stand any chance of receiving an invite from there since they need 1 year onshore exp for my job code. So should I remove that one? Because I have heard VIC is very choosy because they want to see commitment from the candidate.
> 
> Thanks!


When you don’t fulfill the criteria, why submit an EOI ?
Remove it asap

Cheers


----------



## vicvic (Dec 5, 2019)

cachuavuitinh said:


> I am not sure about NSW but I believe that u have great chance for VIC. Also, I don't know if u only submit EOI or not. If yes, it is not enough. U should go to liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and apply for Victoria nomination. If u have already done this and received an acknowledgement of application from Victoria, then just be patient and wait.


Is it really the case? I believe the correct process should be:
1) Submit EOI
2) Wait for pre-invite email (invitation to apply for Vic state normination) from Vic
3) Open an account in liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and upload EOI proof

Can someone please confirm the correct process? Thanks.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

NB said:


> When you don’t fulfill the criteria, why submit an EOI ?
> Remove it asap
> 
> Cheers


Hello @NB I submitted the EOI 7 months before and it was the starting of the FY and last year there was no condition applied on my job code so I thought it will be the same this FY but it was not. 

Anyway can you please let me know whether having another state EOI (separate one) affects your chances of being invited by VIC for 190?


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

vicvic said:


> Is it really the case? I believe the correct process should be:
> 1) Submit EOI
> 2) Wait for pre-invite email (invitation to apply for Vic state normination) from Vic
> 3) Open an account in liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and upload EOI proof
> ...


I also heard the same process as u say. I also don't know about the process of other occupation but most of my friends applying for nursing occupation submit EOI and apply for liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au at the same time.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

cachuavuitinh said:


> I am not sure about NSW but I believe that u have great chance for VIC. Also, I don't know if u only submit EOI or not. If yes, it is not enough. U should go to liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and apply for Victoria nomination. If u have already done this and received an acknowledgement of application from Victoria, then just be patient and wait.


Hello! Thanks for your reply. However, I believe for ICT & Nursing, you just need to put VIC as your state of choice in your EOI and submit and wait for the pre-invite. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

HI Friends,

I have filed the EOI for Victoria as below:
ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Skilled spouse: 5pts
State sponsership: 5 pts.
Total: 90 pts

EOI updated: 3rd November, 2019.

Please confirm if I need to make account on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and upload EOI number there? I havent got any pre-inivte yet. Please confirm if I am missing anything?

I will be very thankful to you.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

Has anyone in the Forum, analyzed the Pros and Cons of applying the 491 visa?
Which regions contains IT jobs like could architect, secuirty architect etc. Did anyone thought of giving it a try if nothing happens with 189 and 190?
Did anyone of my friends in the forum analyzed the chances of getting the PR and its cost, if one complete 3 years of eligibility criteria with $53900 income?

Any inputs regarding the same will be very helpful... Please share your thoughts.I am talking about off-shore applicants. My ANZSCO code is 263111 and I can only apply for VIC as state sponsorship.
I am tensed as no one is getting invite at 85 points. I am not sure till how long I should wait. Should I apply for 491 or should I wait. This is because i will be 33 in September, 2020 amd 5 pts will be then deducted from my account. So I am not sure if I should wait or should I go for 491 else i might even lose chance in 491 as well.
It would be great if anyone can Enlighten me to what to do. Should I wait or should I go for 491.

=====================
For 189
ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts

EOI updated: 19th October, 2019.

For 190 --VIC
ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts
Skilled spouse: 5pts
State sponsership: 5 pts.
Total: 90 pts

EOI updated: 3rd November, 2019.


----------



## Satheesh1988 (Oct 15, 2019)

491 is off no use for IT Professionals, none of the Regional Area boasts of any good IT companies. If by luck, you get some WFH or Consultant positions - pay will be too less as they know that you are part of 491 visa and will play the card accordingly. for ICT roles, 189 or 190 is best , but both beyond reach!


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

negi said:


> Hello! Thanks for your reply. However, I believe for ICT & Nursing, you just need to put VIC as your state of choice in your EOI and submit and wait for the pre-invite. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


Can anyone please confirm this?

Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

negi said:


> Hello! Thanks for your reply. However, I believe for ICT & Nursing, you just need to put VIC as your state of choice in your EOI and submit and wait for the pre-invite. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## cachuavuitinh (Oct 9, 2017)

Can anybody help me to clarify this?
I study Bachelor course for 3 years. In year 1, I studied in Melbourne and in year 2 and 3 studied in regional areas? Can I get 5 points for regional study? Most of my friends get 5 points for regional study with the same situation as me. But the agency said because my friends applied for 190 and maybe they have more points than minimum requirement, so case officer don't care. However, if I apply for 189 or 491 family sponsor, case officer will care and check and I won't get 5 points for regional study. He said I need to study the whole course of 3 years.
Thanks


----------



## Mohammed Saber (Apr 26, 2017)

aseempathak said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> I have filed the EOI for Victoria as below:
> ANZCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
> ...


bro, i also applied for same code points 80, but i dont know when will i get invite from victoria. i think min. 7-8 months it will take.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cachuavuitinh said:


> Can anybody help me to clarify this?
> I study Bachelor course for 3 years. In year 1, I studied in Melbourne and in year 2 and 3 studied in regional areas? Can I get 5 points for regional study? Most of my friends get 5 points for regional study with the same situation as me. But the agency said because my friends applied for 190 and maybe they have more points than minimum requirement, so case officer don't care. However, if I apply for 189 or 491 family sponsor, case officer will care and check and I won't get 5 points for regional study. He said I need to study the whole course of 3 years.
> Thanks


Your agency is correct
You cannot claim points for regional study

Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

*NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa aspirants*

What is the current invitation points for chef with 80+5 points for NSW.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

What is the estimated invitation time for chefs with 80+5 points for NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harishsingh310 said:


> What is the estimated invitation time for chefs with 80+5 points for NSW.


No one can predict state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for the reply sir. If you could tell me that for chefs is their any chance of invite for NSW with 80+5 points.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello Everyone!!

Finalllly after a wait of almost 7 months, I have received a pre-invite from VIC today. Thanks to everyone who answered my queries.

It was getting really frustrated but then the waiting is all worth at the end.


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

Congratulate! Points, occupation please? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

negi said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Finalllly after a wait of almost 7 months, I have received a pre-invite from VIC today. Thanks to everyone who answered my queries.
> 
> It was getting really frustrated but then the waiting is all worth at the end.


I hope you are aware that Vic does not issue final invites to quite a large number of applicants 
So just don’t start making plans

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

mailto2contact said:


> Congratulate! Points, occupation please?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Hey! My points and occupations are all added in my signature.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

NB said:


> I hope you are aware that Vic does not issue final invites to quite a large number of applicants
> So just don’t start making plans
> 
> Cheers


Hey @NB, Yeah, I'm Aware of that. But still there is a ray of hope. Not making any big plans though.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey @NB, Yeah, I'm Aware of that. But still there is a ray of hope. Not making any big plans though.


I've lodged my victoria eoi yesterday as RN.

Can you tell me in detail about your waiting time?

you said you waited 7 months but your doe on your signature is 5/1/2020.

Has there been an update on 5/1/2020 that increased your point?

and if there was, what was your point score before then?

I applied with 85+5ss, and it is hard to fathom how long i should expect to wait.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> I've lodged my victoria eoi yesterday as RN.
> 
> Can you tell me in detail about your waiting time?
> 
> ...


Hello there!

I initially lodged my VIC 190 EOI on 17/07/2019 with 70+5 ss points which later changed to 80+5 ss points post 16 nov, 2019 (cause of single status) without a change in DOE. Recently, I completed 5 years of overseas work exp so my EOI automatically got updated and added 5 more points and changed the DOE to 05/01/2020.

So basically I waited around 6 months with 80+5 points but only got invited after points increased to 90.
Also, what is your job code? Offshore or onshore?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

negi said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I initially lodged my VIC 190 EOI on 17/07/2019 with 70+5 ss points which later changed to 80+5 ss points post 16 nov, 2019 (cause of single status) without a change in DOE. Recently, I completed 5 years of overseas work exp so my EOI automatically got updated and added 5 more points and changed the DOE to 05/01/2020.
> 
> ...


I'm australia trained nurse. but i will be offshore applicant. my job code is RN nec.
I'm applying through australia recent graduate pathway. 

so basically you got invited within ~10 days with 90 points(ss inclusive). hopefully i get mine within 10 days too lol 

My plan is if i don't get invitation and nomination approved before april, i will be going back to AU to do CCL test. with that one i will have 90 for 189 visa, which i believe sufficient point to get invitation. 

also I have a question about the process you took.

usual process is 190 EOI on skillselect - pre invitation - nomination application - nomination approved+inviation to apply 190.

but some nurses they apply for 190 eoi on skillselect + nomination application at the same time. which is jumping pre invitation step. 

what step did you take? 

thank you so much for sharing your experience


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> I'm australia trained nurse. but i will be offshore applicant. my job code is RN nec.
> I'm applying through australia recent graduate pathway.
> 
> so basically you got invited within ~10 days with 90 points(ss inclusive). hopefully i get mine within 10 days too lol
> ...


Nurses cannot jump the pre invite stage
It’s written clearly in the Vic website 
You can apply only when you get the preinvite 
Who ever told you that, gave you the wrong information 

Cheers


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

NB said:


> Nurses cannot jump the pre invite stage
> It’s written clearly in the Vic website
> You can apply only when you get the preinvite
> Who ever told you that, gave you the wrong information
> ...



Thanks for sharing your tips 

but I personally seen it happening :/ that's why I'm confused lol my friend applied both at the same time and she got straight innovation to apply 190 to immigration. she just jumped pre invitation step. 

there was some mentioning about recent graduate pathway. so maybe this is something allowed only for that pathway. not offshore applicants.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> I'm australia trained nurse. but i will be offshore applicant. my job code is RN nec.
> I'm applying through australia recent graduate pathway.
> 
> so basically you got invited within ~10 days with 90 points(ss inclusive). hopefully i get mine within 10 days too lol
> ...


Hey!

I believe the usual and correct pathway is the first one only, i.e., Submit 190 EOI on skillseelect-->receive pre-invite-->file nomination application-->receive final invite to apply for 190 VISA.
You cannot jump the pre-invite part if you are an ICT or Nursing professional.

Hopefully, you will receive the pre-invite too from VIC with 85+5 points. But as mentioned earlier, not all the pre-invites turn into final invites so fingers crossed.

I don't have much hopes from 189 being at 85 points and travelling to Aus just for CCL will be too expensive. Anyway, keep us updated. All the best!


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey!
> 
> I believe the usual and correct pathway is the first one only, i.e., Submit 190 EOI on skillseelect-->receive pre-invite-->file nomination application-->receive final invite to apply for 190 VISA.
> You cannot jump the pre-invite part if you are an ICT or Nursing professional.
> ...


all the best for the nomination approval ! only one step left for you ^^! keep us updated


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

This application process is for ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations only. However, if you are applying with one of these occupations and meet* the PhD or recent graduate pathways*, you are *exempt from this process* and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria.

I guess as I can jump the pre-invitation process. lodged my nomination application just then. hopefully i hear from them soon


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

negi said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Finalllly after a wait of almost 7 months, I have received a pre-invite from VIC today. Thanks to everyone who answered my queries.
> 
> It was getting really frustrated but then the waiting is all worth at the end.


Congratulations! Pay extra attention to your CV and make it extraordinary as much as possible. Good luck!


----------



## palakdhaw (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have filed my EOI for 190 State sponsored PR (Victoria) on 17th November'19. I am a business analyst currently working in Melbourne. I have given the breakup of my points below. Would request you to advice if I stand a chance with state Invitation. My current visa is going to expire in April this year. Your inputs would be really appreciated.

Age-30, PTE-20, Edu-15, Overseas work exp-10, Partner-10,
State sponsorship-5
EOI for 190 VIC-90 (85+5ss) with D.O.E: 17/11/2019

Regards,
Palak


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hi Palak,

There's no defined pattern of Victoria invitations, the only thing I know is that there won't be any invitations in January and they are planning to start invitations next month, hopefully they start inviting 90 (85+5) pointers.

As you said you are currently working, when will you be eligible to claim 5 points for that?

Cheers,
Pratik



palakdhaw said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 190 State sponsored PR (Victoria) on 17th November'19. I am a business analyst currently working in Melbourne. I have given the breakup of my points below. Would request you to advice if I stand a chance with state Invitation. My current visa is going to expire in April this year. Your inputs would be really appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## palakdhaw (Jan 25, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Palak,
> 
> There's no defined pattern of Victoria invitations, the only thing I know is that there won't be any invitations in January and they are planning to start invitations next month, hopefully they start inviting 90 (85+5) pointers.
> 
> ...


Hi Pratik,

Thanks you so much for your response. I will be able to claim 5 points for AU work experience in June, however, my current visa expires in April. 

Regards,
Palak


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

negi said:


> Hey!
> 
> I believe the usual and correct pathway is the first one only, i.e., Submit 190 EOI on skillseelect-->receive pre-invite-->file nomination application-->receive final invite to apply for 190 VISA.
> You cannot jump the pre-invite part if you are an ICT or Nursing professional.
> ...



i am not sure, how is the process for a onsite guys with 457 Visa, staying in AUS with a job offer.
earlier it was called "Streamline pathway" not sure, how this is working now.


is still a priority given to them , if they have 65 Points ? or will be in the same Queue like other ?

just want to know.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

negi said:


> Hey!
> 
> I believe the usual and correct pathway is the first one only, i.e., Submit 190 EOI on skillseelect-->receive pre-invite-->file nomination application-->receive final invite to apply for 190 VISA.
> You cannot jump the pre-invite part if you are an ICT or Nursing professional.
> ...



Hey Hi,

I am also hanging by the cliff. I submitted my EOI in December 2019 and with 75 points for 261311 (analyst programmer) for ICT major in computing.

What are my chances to get an pre-invite? I was told that i need to go to liveinmelbourne website and logde a request but that was the old process. I believe the new one would be to lodge EOI in Skillselect and wait?

Also, I am working on 491 regional but unable to provide a regional job offer which is a must for 491.

Any advise?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Alex patrick said:


> Hey Hi,
> 
> I am also hanging by the cliff. I submitted my EOI in December 2019 and with 75 points for 261311 (analyst programmer) for ICT major in computing.
> 
> ...



Hey Alex!

Nobody can predict state invites plus with 75 points the chances are very less seeing the current trend of 90. Suggestion would be to try and increase your current points and then your chances might increase.
Also, yes the correct pathway is to lodge an eoi in skillselect and wait for pre-invite. 

I'm not sure about the 491 thing though. Someone else might be able to answer this.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

negi said:


> Hey Alex!
> 
> Nobody can predict state invites plus with 75 points the chances are very less seeing the current trend of 90. Suggestion would be to try and increase your current points and then your chances might increase.
> Also, yes the correct pathway is to lodge an eoi in skillselect and wait for pre-invite.
> ...


Okies, thanks for the information.. Will see my luck!!


----------



## adamkaz (Jun 17, 2019)

does engineering technologist need to submit first EOI and wait for pre invitation ?


----------



## rgbko0807 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello everyone

I am so happy that I got full invitation from Vic today!
It was such a long journey to get nominated, and I still have a long way left for PR application.

Occupation: Chemist
Points: 80 + 5
PhD pathway


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am so happy that I got full invitation from Vic today!
> It was such a long journey to get nominated, and I still have a long way left for PR application.
> ...


Congratulations!!! You are almost there :clap2:


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am so happy that I got full invitation from Vic today!
> It was such a long journey to get nominated, and I still have a long way left for PR application.
> ...


Awesome!Congratulations!


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Mates

I have 75 Points now
AGE - 25, PTE - 20, Work Expeience - 10 Aus work experience - 5 Bachelor Degree - 15. I understand from forum that it is very difficult with this point .However wanted to understand, What are the chances and ways of improving the scores. Please suggest. 




Thanks 
Karthik


----------



## surajbusnoor (Jul 1, 2019)

is VIC accepting EOI on 190 for 261313 ??


----------



## rajeev3001 (Jan 22, 2020)

surajbusnoor said:


> is VIC accepting EOI on 190 for 261313 ??


I'm also looking for the same. Also appreciate if someone can confirm if the points requirement for software engineers is also 85+5.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

surajbusnoor said:


> is VIC accepting EOI on 190 for 261313 ??


Yes...
You can lodged EOI for 190-Vic.
And wait for invite..
Current Cut-Out is 90-95( Incl state sponsor)
Thanks


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

No need for job offer for 261313 offshore, right? I saw in another thread job offer is needed but can't find anything in their site.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission65points said:


> No need for job offer for 261313 offshore, right? I saw in another thread job offer is needed but can't find anything in their site.


Submit 2 EOIs
One as you primary and second as spouse primary
You can both give each other spouse points under 190

Cheers


----------



## rajeev3001 (Jan 22, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes...
> You can lodged EOI for 190-Vic.
> And wait for invite..
> Current Cut-Out is 90-95( Incl state sponsor)
> Thanks


This answers my question too. Thank you!


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikgeek said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I have 75 Points now
> AGE - 25, PTE - 20, Work Expeience - 10 Aus work experience - 5 Bachelor Degree - 15. I understand from forum that it is very difficult with this point .However wanted to understand, What are the chances and ways of improving the scores. Please suggest.
> ...


How you can score points is available on DHA and all Immigration consultant websites 
Check to see what’s feasible 

You can get points from spouse and NAATi , as far as I can see at a glance 

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> i am not sure, how is the process for a onsite guys with 457 Visa, staying in AUS with a job offer.
> earlier it was called "Streamline pathway" not sure, how this is working now.
> 
> 
> ...


any update from any one.
just want to know, how this is now.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

vemasani82 said:


> any update from any one.
> just want to know, how this is now.


They have to lodge an EOI first and wait like other applicants.


----------



## mkgra.aus (Jan 20, 2020)

NB said:


> How you can score points is available on DHA and all Immigration consultant websites
> Check to see what’s feasible
> 
> You can get points from spouse and NAATi , as far as I can see at a glance
> ...



Hi,

Could you please more details on NAATI? How I can get these additional points?

Thanks & Regards,
mkgra.aus


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mkgra.aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please more details on NAATI? How I can get these additional points?
> 
> ...


Google NAATI and find out
There are several dedicated threads in the forum for each language 

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

suresh_441189 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Looking for 263111 details of pre invite VIC with min points.


Hi Suresh,

Did you get any info regarding this code 263111? what is the min points currently?
I have attempted my PTE 3rd time and waiting for the results. I am hoping to get 79 plus each. After which I will be at 80+5 with 263111 code.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello guys,

I'm a civil engineer 233211

I have submitted my 190 EOI on 15 Nov with 75+5, then updated in 15 Dec to 80+5 , and just two days back updated to 85+5.

Any good chance for me?
I'm offshore.

How long it may take to get a pre invite?


----------



## myti (Feb 3, 2020)

rgbko0807 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am so happy that I got full invitation from Vic today!
> It was such a long journey to get nominated, and I still have a long way left for PR application.
> ...


Hi rgbko0807,

Congratulation to you for receiving the VIC nomination. :clap2:
May I know when did you apply for VIC nomination? I would like to know, how long it took for you to receive the invitation?

Thanks
Myti


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Osamahaggag said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm a civil engineer 233211
> 
> ...


Any answer for my question?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Osamahaggag said:


> Any answer for my question?


Nobody can predict a state invite since states do not share the data. A person with 70 points might be invited instead of the one with 90 points. It solely depends on the state and nobody can actually predict it. Though having 85+5 points does increases your probability of being invited but the time cannot be predicted.

Cheers!


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Osamahaggag*



negi said:


> Nobody can predict a state invite since states do not share the data. A person with 70 points might be invited instead of the one with 90 points. It solely depends on the state and nobody can actually predict it. Though having 85+5 points does increases your probability of being invited but the time cannot be predicted.
> 
> Cheers!


I think that I read somewhere that the pre-invite step is depending on the points


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Can somebody please suggest if there is any rule change for counting experience after ACS cut off date? or is it the same?
e.g. I have total 5 yrs of experience but I could claim only for 3 yrs as ACS has deducted first 2 yrs of experience.
so is this rule the same as of now or any changes.


----------



## praneethpd (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum. Please excuse me if the clarifications I ask for are pretty naive.

1. My partner and I filed an EOI for VIC(80+5). My partner is the primary applicant as she has more points. I have been working in Melbourne for the past 8 months on a 482 (Erstwhile 457) and my partner is living with me in Melbourne. But, she is still working remotely for her Indian team on an Indian payroll. So, that makes her experience an Indian one and the proof of residence will have to come from Australian JP. Will this be a problem ?Also, What should I write as my country of normal residence in EOI ?

2. What are the documents I need to submit once I receive a pre-invite from VIC ?


----------



## sbesu (Sep 10, 2019)

vemasani82 said:


> any update from any one.
> just want to know, how this is now.


no preference for 457 holders currently. all are in same queue.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Any idea when VIC conducts a round usually?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LiyaStu (Feb 12, 2020)

*Liya*

Hi,
I completed PhD in Life Sciences in 2019 from a Victorian university. I have been assessed under Life Scientists (nec) category and currently working in the nominated occupation for more than a year in Melbourne (75+5). I have applied for Vic state nomination on Jan 2019. Kindly let me know the chances. Thanks in advance.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

ev12 said:


> Any idea when VIC conducts a round usually?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hey!!

Nobody knows this but I'm surprised being at 95, you still have not received an invite. That's so frustrating man!!


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knows this but I'm surprised being at 95, you still have not received an invite. That's so frustrating man!!


233513 is not on VIC nomination list. I recently got my second assessment in 233914. Updated my EOI with new occupation. Still waiting though. 
Patience.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi! Does anybody know the average processing time for state nomination? I know it says 12 week on the website but just wondering if anyone has received a decision sooner than that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

likiangel said:


> Hi! Does anybody know the average processing time for state nomination? I know it says 12 week on the website but just wondering if anyone has received a decision sooner than that.


VIC takes a hell lot of a time in giving the final decision
Generally they even overshoot the 12 weeks deadline
So even if you get it in 12 weeks you should be happy 

Cheers


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

NB said:


> VIC takes a hell lot of a time in giving the final decision
> Generally they even overshoot the 12 weeks deadline
> So even if you get it in 12 weeks you should be happy
> 
> Cheers


Ugh that sucks... I only just submitted my state nomination application on 2nd Feb so I guess I will need for wait for a while then


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

RN nec / 65 points
nomination application 23/dec
final invite positive 13/feb
nil experience, nil job offer

recent graduate pathway (meaning no pre-invite requirement, straight nomination application)


----------



## bomafipalibo (Sep 28, 2018)

I had a CO contact for proof of spouse's functional English since 20 January 2020. How long is the estimated waiting period.
Thanks


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you!!! That's good to know


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

I lodged on 11th Feb with Graduate Pathway for 233914. I'm hoping I'll get it before next invitation round.. too much?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ev12 said:


> I lodged on 11th Feb with Graduate Pathway for 233914. I'm hoping I'll get it before next invitation round.. too much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


There are no invitation rounds in 190
States send invites as and when they want 
If you are eligible and have applied directly, then you have to wait for the final invite 

Cheers


----------



## LiyaStu (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi all,
I completed PhD in Life Sciences in 2019 from a university in Melbourne. I have been assessed under Life Scientists (nec) category and currently working in the nominated occupation for more than a year in Melbourne. I have applied for Vic state nomination on Jan 2019. Kindly let me know the chances Thanks in advance.


----------



## LiyaStu (Feb 12, 2020)

I completed PhD in Life Sciences in 2019 from a Victorian university. I have been assessed under Life Scientists (nec) category and currently working in the nominated occupation for more than a year in Melbourne (75+5). I have applied for Vic state nomination on Jan 2020. Kindly let me know the chances. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LiyaStu said:


> I completed PhD in Life Sciences in 2019 from a Victorian university. I have been assessed under Life Scientists (nec) category and currently working in the nominated occupation for more than a year in Melbourne (75+5). I have applied for Vic state nomination on Jan 2020. Kindly let me know the chances. Thanks in advance.


Vic is extremely choosy on whom to issue final invites
More then half the preinvite don’t convert to final invite, whereas you have applied directly 
You will have to wait for their decision 

Cheers


----------



## Perrie111 (Feb 18, 2020)

*Cut-out*



Arjun_123 said:


> Yes...
> You can lodged EOI for 190-Vic.
> And wait for invite..
> Current Cut-Out is 90-95( Incl state sponsor)
> Thanks


How do you know what the cut-out is?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Perrie111 said:


> How do you know what the cut-out is?


Probably he said it because most of the people who have recently received a pre-invite from VIC (and has put that on forum) got 90 or 90+ points.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Claiming Partner Points*

Hi Team,

I have an EOI in place for 190 Victoria - 90 points(85+5 points for Sponsorship) under Developer Programmer(261312). Out of these 90 points, I have claimed 10 points for my spouse. Her occupation is Marketing Specialist(225113) and she has a valid vetasses assessment and competent English score.


Developer Programmer is in MLTSSL list and Marketing Specialist is in STSOL list, but both come under 190 skilled occupation list. In order to claim Partner points, DHA has mentioned that the spouse should have nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation as your nominated skill occupation and the spouse should also be the applicant of the same visa subclass.

She has an EOI for 190 NSW with 65 points

My Queries.
1. Will I be eligible to get 10 points for partner skills for the above case?
2. Should my spouse also have an EOI for 190 Victoria or is it not needed? Note: Marketing Specialist is not in 190 Victoria occupation list

Thanks in Advance


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

vicky93 said:


> 1. Will I be eligible to get 10 points for partner skills for the above case?


The points are automatically calculated by the system. As long as you mentioned the right occupations for your spouse, whatever the system calculated will be accurate. I mean, the applicant doesn't put the points, do they? Points are calculated based on the info provided.

My situation is similar. My occupation is MLTSsL while my wife's isn't. System assigned 10 points(by considering her English as well).


----------



## Sana123 (May 25, 2018)

Hi,

Any idea on when Victoria sends pre invites for 190? Any timelines?
My EOI submission date is Jan 16th, 2020. Software Engineer. 90 points.


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

Sana123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea on when Victoria sends pre invites for 190? Any timelines?
> My EOI submission date is Jan 16th, 2020. Software Engineer. 90 points.


They send invites, only when all your stars are in your favour, in short it's sheer luck to get an invite for 190 from Victoria as there is no set criteria. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhaus7 (Dec 29, 2019)

mailto2contact said:


> They send invites, only when all your stars are in your favour, in short it's sheer luck to get an invite for 190 from Victoria as there is no set criteria.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


That's exactly how you get 190 Vic Invite... BTW I am waiting with 90 since Dec '19... For 2611... Anyways... Wishing everyone luck...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

juni_001 said:


> RN nec / 65 points
> nomination application 23/dec
> final invite positive 13/feb
> nil experience, nil job offer
> ...


Hi juni_001 you advised me about course completion certificate on other thread. Regarding this recent graduate for VIC skilled 190 visa could I please ask you for some more information. Can recent nursing graduate from Sydney apply for VIC nomination without pre-invite?

Thanks.

Mansawant


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

mansawant said:


> Hi juni_001 you advised me about course completion certificate on other thread. Regarding this recent graduate for VIC skilled 190 visa could I please ask you for some more information. Can recent nursing graduate from Sydney apply for VIC nomination without pre-invite?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mansawant


hello there. 
if you want to go thru recent graduate pathway, you can skip pre-invite and directly apply for nomination 

1. recent graduate = complete 2 year study in anywhere in australia within the last 2 years.

if you completed 2 years in sydney within the last 2years, yessss you are considered as recent graduate for VIC 190. 

2. experience = if your occupation is 'nursing', work experience is not required for a recent graduate. 

3. job offer = if you are currently living in another state other than VIC, you must have VIC job offer to prove your commitment to VIC + employability. if you are offshore or currently living in VIC, you don't need a job offer for nurses. 


if you are NURSING occupation, and want to apply through recent graduate pathway without job offer, you need to move to VIC + prove victorian residency(bank statement, drivers license, lease agreement) 


if you are a nurse, and have less than 85 points w/o SS point, the best way would be move to VIC and find a job and apply through recent graduate pathway for VIC 190. once you sign the job contract, you can apply VIC 190 and nurses who have a job offer stand very high chance regardless of points they have. even if you cannot find a job, you will still be able to apply VIC 190 if you can prove your VIC residence (by providing them bank transaction records, phone bills, victoria drivers license, lease agreement). so I strongly recommend you leave NSW and move to VIC ASAP. 


Note to other occupations, above information is for nurses only. other occupations usually require a job offer or PHD degree even if they are a recent graduate.


if you have any other questions feel free to ask

cheers


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you very much juni_001 for detailed information. It's greatly appreciated.

Actually I am asking these details for my nephew. He just finished his Bachelor of Nursing this week from ACU North Sydney campus. However he is also an Enrolled nurse so will wait for EN NSW 190 invite until next week for February round. He was on 70 points before including state sponsored 5 points and after completion of bachelors he got extra 10 points otherwise as you suggested move to Vic or get a job offer from Victorian employer.

Thanks.

Mansawant 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

This thread has been really helpful for me to get the updates on the 190 Victoria updates.I know it is hard to predict the Victoria invites, but your thoughts will help me

1. What is the chances for 261312 with 90(85+5) points?
2. Has Victoria sent out any invites in the month of February?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vicky93 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This thread has been really helpful for me to get the updates on the 190 Victoria updates.I know it is hard to predict the Victoria invites, but your thoughts will help me
> 
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## Sun_Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

Is this the updated occupation list for VIC..??


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes. Since 2018.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

*Finallllyyy!*

Hey Guys!

Happy to inform you all that I received my final invite from VIC today and I can't be more happy than this. Now just one and last step left for Aussie dream to become a reality.

Hang in there guys, Your invite will be around the corner. Be patient. I started my process for Aus in March, 2017 (IELTS-->Applied in AHPRA-->Did my overseas bridging program-->gain Aus license as a RN-->skills assessment-->PTE-->EOI) and now here I'm. 3 years went by.

Things do look doubtful at times but keep going for your dream.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I received my final invite from VIC today and I can't be more happy than this. Now just one and last step left for Aussie dream to become a reality.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Can you please post your complete timeline?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

ev12 said:


> Congratulations! Can you please post your complete timeline?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hey @ev12

It's in my signature. If you want to know my complete timeline (as a Registered Nurse), here it is:

IELTS (L-8.5/R-8/W-7/S-8): Oct, 2017 (third attempt)
Applied in AHPRA- Feb, 2018
Got Referral letter from AHPRA- May, 2018
Did overseas bridging program in NSW: Nov, 2018-Mar, 2019
Did PTE (L/R/W/S-79+): Jan, 2019 (first attempt)
Re-applied in AHPRA: Mar, 2019
Gain Professional Licence as RN: April, 2019
ANMAC skill assessment: June, 2019
EOI initial submission date for 189 & 190 with 70 & 70+5 points- July, 2019

*Updated D.O.E for 189 with 85 points: 05/01/2020
Updated D.O.E for 190 with 90 points: 05/01/2020*

The remaining timeline after this is in my signature.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey @ev12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its been quite a ride!! Thanks for sharing! Congratulations again 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LiyaStu (Feb 12, 2020)

I got nominated by Victoria today. PhD in Biotechnology (Oct 2019 completed) from a university in Victoria (onshore). Total points - 85 (80+5), SkillSelect EOI and Victoria nomination application - Jan 17th 2020, Invitation received - Feb 24th 2020. Need to apply for visa soon. will keep you updated about the process. This forum has helped me a lot. still way to go though.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

LiyaStu said:


> I got nominated by Victoria today. PhD in Biotechnology (Oct 2019 completed) from a university in Victoria (onshore). Total points - 85 (80+5), SkillSelect EOI and Victoria nomination application - Jan 17th 2020, Invitation received - Feb 24th 2020. Need to apply for visa soon. will keep you updated about the process. This forum has helped me a lot. still way to go though.


Congratulations!! VIC is definitely progressing well. Hoping to see more invites!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi guys,
I got a question regarding the employment offer letter for vic 190. I am assessed as engineering technologist, i got the job but through agency.. is there any way I can apply for it. I got the payslips stating my hours. Will that work?


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Still patiently waiting for a decision....but so happy to hear other people are receiving invites!! 

Occupation 234711 Veterinarian 
EOI 189 85 points - DOE Nov 2019
EOI 190 90 points - DOE Jan 2020
Vic state nomination application submitted on 2 Feb 2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sureshskb said:


> Hi guys,
> I got a question regarding the employment offer letter for vic 190. I am assessed as engineering technologist, i got the job but through agency.. is there any way I can apply for it. I got the payslips stating my hours. Will that work?


Engineer cannot apply directly to VIc for sponsorship even if they are already working in vic 
You have to submit the EOI and wait for pre invite 

Cheers


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Sureshskb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I am referring to the eoi only.. would they accept the employment offer through agency.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

likiangel said:


> Still patiently waiting for a decision....but so happy to hear other people are receiving invites!!
> 
> Occupation 234711 Veterinarian
> EOI 189 85 points - DOE Nov 2019
> ...


same here

2544- RN
EOI 190 /90points
Nomination application : 24th Jan

the waiting is agonizing :/
Do share when you get your outcome please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sureshskb said:


> I am referring to the eoi only.. would they accept the employment offer through agency.


As long as you are working in Vic legitimately , who you are working for should not be a problem

Cheers


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Guys,

Any pre-invites for ICT occupations this february? I guess they did not send any invites in February.Any thoughts?

Waiting at 90(85+5) points !!!


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Nope, waiting at 95 (90 + 5) :fingerscrossed:



vicky93 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any pre-invites for ICT occupations this february? I guess they did not send any invites in February.Any thoughts?
> 
> Waiting at 90(85+5) points !!!


----------



## dinesh302 (Feb 27, 2020)

*query 1*

Hi Expats, 

New to this forum. Need a clarify my understanding on the process of 190 VIC. I have referred various sites and did ground work, but would like to have ur experience.

1. Complete ACS.
2. Complete PTE.
3. Submit EOI.
4. Await for pre-invite.
5. Once, pre-invite is received, apply to VIC with all the documents, and get nominated and wait for final invite.
6. Once final invite received, lodge visa application and wait for Grant.

Hope my 4 & 5 is correct. 

Thanks
Dinesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinesh302 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> New to this forum. Need a clarify my understanding on the process of 190 VIC. I have referred various sites and did ground work, but would like to have ur experience.
> 
> ...


What’s your Anzsco code ?
Always give your Anzsco code when posting on the forum for targeted information 

Cheers


----------



## dinesh302 (Feb 27, 2020)

NB said:


> What’s your Anzsco code ?
> Always give your Anzsco code when posting on the forum for targeted information
> 
> Cheers


261111 - ICT Business Analysts
Submitted EOI 190 with 70+5 in Sep 2019.

I'm not here for intention for expectation of Invite, but I had suddenly confused today on the process.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

dinesh302 said:


> 261111 - ICT Business Analysts
> Submitted EOI 190 with 70+5 in Sep 2019.
> 
> I'm not here for intention for expectation of Invite, but I had suddenly confused today on the process.


Yes, your 4&5 point is correct. You have to wait for a pre-invite, once received, submit state nomination application (VIC here) on their website along with documents and then wait for final invite. Once final invite comes, it will be shown in your skillselect and you will get a mail and then you can lodge visa with all the documents.

70+5 points are very less seeing the trend for VIC 190. Try to increase your points if you do have options for that.


----------



## dinesh302 (Feb 27, 2020)

negi said:


> Yes, your 4&5 point is correct. You have to wait for a pre-invite, once received, submit state nomination application (VIC here) on their website along with documents and then wait for final invite. Once final invite comes, it will be shown in your skillselect and you will get a mail and then you can lodge visa with all the documents.
> 
> 70+5 points are very less seeing the trend for VIC 190. Try to increase your points if you do have options for that.


Thanks Negi!! Yes, am in the way forward ton increase it.


----------



## someGuyWhoCodes (Feb 29, 2020)

*someGuyWhoCodes*

Hi guys,

Sorry if this might seem a bit naive but i am just starting to explore my options in Australia and after going through the immigration websites I am a bit confused so i would be thankful if anyone of you can help me out.

My pointsfor 190 visa:-
Age (25)
English (20)
Experience (0) {I have only 1 year of offshore experience}
Education (15) {BTech Computer Science}
Partner Skills (10)
Nomination (5)
Total:- 75

So as per my understanding i would need to apply for pre invitation in skillset then after approval i would be informing the victorian state about my approval and then the process will go ahead.
My question is do I need a valid job offer before I am applying? My occupation comes under ICT category (Software Engineer), so as per the current trend, will 75 work? If no, then what are the minimum points required under this category and under my occupation? 
I appreciate any help from anyone


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

someGuyWhoCodes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this might seem a bit naive but i am just starting to explore my options in Australia and after going through the immigration websites I am a bit confused so i would be thankful if anyone of you can help me out.
> 
> ...



Software Engineer for Victoria 190 nomination requires minimum 3 years of experience. 
even with a job offer, you still don't meet the minimum requirement unfortunately, unless you graduated from an Australian university.


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi, 
For Victoria software Engineer, candidate from NSW with 8+ over all exp is accepted?

Kindly confirm?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## someGuyWhoCodes (Feb 29, 2020)

*someGuyWhoCodes*



juni_001 said:


> Software Engineer for Victoria 190 nomination requires minimum 3 years of experience.
> even with a job offer, you still don't meet the minimum requirement unfortunately, unless you graduated from an Australian university.


Hi juni_001, thanks for the information and based on it I searched about it and found this link (i cannot post a link as i have less than 5 posts). It is a link from liveinmelbourne website and it only lists occupation from BioTechnology, Science and Health.

But this does not list Software engineer as an occupation. What am I missing? According to you if I had a Masters Degree from an Australian Institution I do not need 3 years of work experience?


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

Application status


What are the different status of application after lodgement other than received?

How do we know if CO is allocated to our case?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

someGuyWhoCodes said:


> Hi juni_001, thanks for the information and based on it I searched about it and found this link (i cannot post a link as i have less than 5 posts). It is a link from liveinmelbourne website and it only lists occupation from BioTechnology, Science and Health.
> 
> But this does not list Software engineer as an occupation. What am I missing? According to you if I had a Masters Degree from an Australian Institution I do not need 3 years of work experience?



there's nothing you are missing. it is just that software engineers are not on the eligible occupation list in VIC.

there are two occupation lists on liveinmelbourne website. one for general, the other for recent graduates in Australia. 

if you are a recent graduate(2 years+ education in au and less than 2 years since graduation), you can access 'recent graduate occupation list' and 'pathway'. However, software engineer is not on the recent graduate occupation list. meaning, you have to follow the process same as offshore applicants through general occupation list. that means you will need to fulfill the same requirement which is 3 year work experience.

there's no advantage in terms of you having the masters degree. only PHD graduate of certain occupation can be waived the requirement with job offer etc.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

krishgee.007 said:


> Hi,
> For Victoria software Engineer, candidate from NSW with 8+ over all exp is accepted?
> 
> Kindly confirm?
> ...


Yes.
however, if you are currently in NSW, you need victoria job offer.


----------



## someGuyWhoCodes (Feb 29, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> there's nothing you are missing. it is just that software engineers are not on the eligible occupation list in VIC.
> 
> there are two occupation lists on liveinmelbourne website. one for general, the other for recent graduates in Australia.
> 
> ...


oh okay Juni, thanks a ton for the information.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*190 Victoria*

Hello Friends,

Need your guidance !

I am from business analyst background and I understand the invitation is little tight as compared to before.

Currently I'm having 85 Points for 189 and 90 for 190.

Can anyone advice about the positive response I can expect for VIC 190 if I apply with below points ? considering the current trends !


Code - 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
Age - 30,
Education - 15,
PTE - 20,
Work Experience - 10,
Partner skill - 10.
189 - 85, 190 - 90.

Thanks,
Priya.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prabhul said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need your guidance !
> 
> ...


Nobody can predict the state sponsorship irrespective of the points you have or your Anzsco code 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi all, I received a pre-invite from VIC and it happened that I have uploaded a 6-pages CV (without any reference) to the site. In addition, my wife will likely clear her English test in the next few days. I have already submitted my application, how do I upload a new CV and claim my wife's point? Thanks in advance!


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

derence2002 said:


> Hi all, I received a pre-invite from VIC and it happened that I have uploaded a 6-pages CV (without any reference) to the site. In addition, my wife will likely clear her English test in the next few days. I have already submitted my application, how do I upload a new CV and claim my wife's point? Thanks in advance!


once the application is lodged, it cannot be edited. you can only add additional document. you can upload your new CV that meets the format specified by Victoria government as an additional document. or you can directly email liveinmelbourne skills assessment team. the email address is on there website. they will add that to your application as additional information. I don't think you can update your EOI score for state sponsorship if it has been already lodged. contact skills assessment team.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

derence2002 said:


> Hi all, I received a pre-invite from VIC and it happened that I have uploaded a 6-pages CV (without any reference) to the site. In addition, my wife will likely clear her English test in the next few days. I have already submitted my application, how do I upload a new CV and claim my wife's point? Thanks in advance!


Hi There ,
Can you please elaborate more , like your ANZSCO code , Points , Timeline .

Regards,
Imran


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derence2002 said:


> Hi all, I received a pre-invite from VIC and it happened that I have uploaded a 6-pages CV (without any reference) to the site. In addition, my wife will likely clear her English test in the next few days. I have already submitted my application, how do I upload a new CV and claim my wife's point? Thanks in advance!


Once she has cleared the test, you can email Vic and ask them to update your application with the new points

Cheers


----------



## Indiana974 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi all, 

I have started to do some planning for visa applications in Victoria once I receive my letter of Completion. I will be a Ph.D. graduate from a Victorian university within the next two months. I have checked the points calculator on the home affairs website and my score, if applying for the 190 visa, would be 95: age (30) + English language skills (20) + Qualifications (20) + Specialist education qualification (10) + Australian study requirement (5) + Partner skills (single, 10).

I am currently deciding if I should lodge for an EOI for either:
- the 190 visa since I have learned that the Victorian Government offers skilled visa nomination to eligible PhD graduates;
- the 485 visa (Post-study Work Stream)

The procedure for the 485 visa seems to be pretty straightforward in my situation since I do not need a skills assessment. However, it is more difficult for me to understand all the procedures for the 190 visa.

My ANZSCO Code is 234914 and my occupation, based on my Ph.D., is Physicist (Astronomer). From a message to LiveInMelbourne, I have learned that:



> _If you have completed a Ph.D. in Victoria, you are not required to have an occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria to be eligible to apply for Victorian skilled visa nomination. You may nominate any occupation that is eligible for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa from the Commonwealth’s eligible lists (MLTSSL, STSOL and ROL)._


However, things got very confusing when I asked if I need to provide evidence of a Victorian job offer, which I don't have at the moment. LiveInMelbourne's reply was:



> _As per our website, you will only need to provide evidence of a genuine Victorian job offer if:
> - you are currently living in another Australian state; or
> - you are an international graduate and it is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates._


From their first email, it seemed that I do not need to have an occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria. But from the second email, this list (can't post a link so please check Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates on LiveInMelbourne) is now mentioned and does not include Physicist.

I am terrible with administrative tasks and paperwork so this might be why this is confusing to me, but if anyone here could offer some clarifications, I would really be appreciated!


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Indiana974 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have started to do some planning for visa applications in Victoria once I receive my letter of Completion. I will be a Ph.D. graduate from a Victorian university within the next two months. I have checked the points calculator on the home affairs website and my score, if applying for the 190 visa, would be 95: age (30) + English language skills (20) + Qualifications (20) + Specialist education qualification (10) + Australian study requirement (5) + Partner skills (single, 10).
> 
> ...


you don't need either work experience or a job offer going through recent PHD graduate pathway. 

PHD graduate pathway requirements are : IETLS 6.0, PHD completion evidence, positive skills assessment, occupation on DHA list (if PHD is not from a victoria university, occupation must be listed in Victoria occupation list)

however, if you are living in another state, a job offer may be required to demonstrate your commitment to Victoria.


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello All, 

Has anyone received invites for ICT Security Specialist with 90 points including SS, in 2020?
I have a job in Melbourne, I have 5 yrs relevant experience and still no invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijay7392 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Has anyone received invites for ICT Security Specialist with 90 points including SS, in 2020?
> I have a job in Melbourne, I have 5 yrs relevant experience and still no invite


No one can predict the state sponsorship irrespective of the points or experience 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
They may pick up someone with lesser points and experience and ignore you for the same Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## vijay7392 (Jan 15, 2019)

NB said:


> No one can predict the state sponsorship irrespective of the points or experience
> The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you
> They may pick up someone with lesser points and experience and ignore you for the same Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, that doesn't answer my question if there's anyone with invites though. 
Thanks.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Did anyone of ICT occupation received pre-invite in Feb-20.If so, please share your points and timeline so that it will helpful for others


----------



## osovonk (Mar 2, 2020)

*Pre-invite 263111*



vicky93 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Did anyone of ICT occupation receive pre-invite in Feb-20? If so, please share your points and timeline so that it will helpful for others


I received a pre-invite from VIC 27th Feb 
My occupation is 263111
My points are 90+5
Age 30 
education 15
experience 15
partner 10
English 20 
I lodged my app yesterday and today I got this Email :
Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.



We note from the application that the applicant has also applied to NSW. In situations such as this our policy is to immediately refuse any such applications, as we require applicants who are committed to Victoria only.



However, as there are often misunderstandings that lead to duplicate applications, we would like you to explain why the preference is Victoria and why the applicant is committed to our state, should the application be successful. To proceed with the Victoria Government application, you will need to withdraw the application to NSW, and provide us with evidence of the withdrawal.



If there is no preference, you should advise NSW to continue their assessment and we will close the Victorian application.



Please upload the requested document via the Live in Melbourne Community (Login to your account > Applications > View > Upload Files). Please DO NOT reply to this email with the requested document.




Our office will be automatically notified when the requested document has been uploaded. Please do not call or email our office to check if we have received any additional documents.



The application will be considered incomplete until we receive this information. If we do not hear from you within two weeks the file will be closed.



We look forward to your response.



Kind regards,

Please advice, 

Thanks,


----------



## osovonk (Mar 2, 2020)

*Pre-invite 263111*



vicky93 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Did anyone of ICT occupation received pre-invite in Feb-20.If so, please share your points and timeline so that it will helpful for others


Did anyone of ICT occupation receive pre-invite in Feb-20? If so, please share your points and timeline so that it will helpful for others[/QUOTE]

I received a pre-invite from VIC 27th Feb 
My occupation is 263111
My points are 90+5
Age 30 
education 15
experience 15
partner 10
English 20 
I lodged my app yesterday and today I got this Email :
Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.



We note from the application that the applicant has also applied to NSW. In situations such as this our policy is to immediately refuse any such applications, as we require applicants who are committed to Victoria only.



However, as there are often misunderstandings that lead to duplicate applications, we would like you to explain why the preference is Victoria and why the applicant is committed to our state, should the application be successful. To proceed with the Victoria Government application, you will need to withdraw the application to NSW, and provide us with evidence of the withdrawal.



If there is no preference, you should advise NSW to continue their assessment and we will close the Victorian application.



Please upload the requested document via the Live in Melbourne Community (Login to your account > Applications > View > Upload Files). Please DO NOT reply to this email with the requested document.




Our office will be automatically notified when the requested document has been uploaded. Please do not call or email our office to check if we have received any additional documents.



The application will be considered incomplete until we receive this information. If we do not hear from you within two weeks the file will be closed.



We look forward to your response.



Kind regards,

Please advice, 

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

osovonk said:


> I received a pre-invite from VIC 27th Feb
> My occupation is 263111
> My points are 90+5
> Age 30
> ...


Withdraw the NSW application and attach the email that you get after you have withdrawn the EOI in Skillselect and send it to VIC

Cheers


----------



## osovonk (Mar 2, 2020)

*Pre-invite 263111*



NB said:


> Withdraw the NSW application and attach the email that you get after you have withdrawn the EOI in Skillselect and send it to VIC
> 
> Cheers


It is already withdrawn and I mentioned that on the webform, I believe it is an auto-reply from them because I marked NSW and wrote down that I made withdraw to this EOI.

But meanwhile is it a positive or negative indicator.
Thanks,


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Withdraw the NSW application and attach the email that you get after you have withdrawn the EOI in Skillselect and send it to VIC
> 
> Cheers



What is your Date of EOI for Victoria?

Regards,


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

osovonk said:


> Did anyone of ICT occupation receive pre-invite in Feb-20? If so, please share your points and timeline so that it will helpful for others


I received a pre-invite from VIC 27th Feb 
My occupation is 263111
My points are 90+5
Age 30 
education 15
experience 15
partner 10
English 20 
I lodged my app yesterday and today I got this Email :
Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.



We note from the application that the applicant has also applied to NSW. In situations such as this our policy is to immediately refuse any such applications, as we require applicants who are committed to Victoria only.



However, as there are often misunderstandings that lead to duplicate applications, we would like you to explain why the preference is Victoria and why the applicant is committed to our state, should the application be successful. To proceed with the Victoria Government application, you will need to withdraw the application to NSW, and provide us with evidence of the withdrawal.



If there is no preference, you should advise NSW to continue their assessment and we will close the Victorian application.



Please upload the requested document via the Live in Melbourne Community (Login to your account > Applications > View > Upload Files). Please DO NOT reply to this email with the requested document.




Our office will be automatically notified when the requested document has been uploaded. Please do not call or email our office to check if we have received any additional documents.



The application will be considered incomplete until we receive this information. If we do not hear from you within two weeks the file will be closed.



We look forward to your response.



Kind regards,

Please advice, 

Thanks,[/QUOTE]




What is the date of your EOI for Victoria?


----------



## osovonk (Mar 2, 2020)

aseempathak said:


> What is your Date of EOI for Victoria?
> 
> Regards,


5th Feb


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

osovonk said:


> It is already withdrawn and I mentioned that on the webform, I believe it is an auto-reply from them because I marked NSW and wrote down that I made withdraw to this EOI.
> 
> But meanwhile is it a positive or negative indicator.
> Thanks,


As long as you have withdrawn, it shouldn’t matter
VIC anyways issues very few final invites out of all the pre invite it issues
So don’t start making plans

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Can anyone please let me know what was the last DOE invited at 85 + 5 points for 261313 by Victoria?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Can anyone please let me know what was the last DOE invited at 85 + 5 points for 261313 by Victoria?


State sponsorship is not based on date or points 
They can invite someone who submitted EOI today with just 60 points and ignore someone with 100 points who submitted his EOI a year back for the same Anzsco code

It’s absolutely at their whims and mercy

Cheers


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

osovonk said:


> 5th Feb


Hi Osovonk,
So your DOE of EOI was 5 feb and you received pre-invite on 27 feb !!! wow ... that was quick !!! Are you in Riyadh ? and are you doing the process by yourself or through an agent ? I will appreciate if you can answer these .


Regards,
Imran


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

NB said:


> State sponsorship is not based on date or points
> They can invite someone who submitted EOI today with just 60 points and ignore someone with 100 points who submitted his EOI a year back for the same Anzsco code
> 
> It’s absolutely at their whims and mercy
> ...



I would still like to know.

Can anyone please let me know what was the last DOE invited at 85 + 5 points for 261313 by Victoria?


----------



## abinsabu (Jan 3, 2020)

kunsal said:


> I would still like to know.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what was the last DOE invited at 85 + 5 points for 261313 by Victoria?


State sponsorship is not based on date or points
They can invite someone who submitted EOI today with just 60 points and ignore someone with 100 points who submitted his EOI a year back for the same Anzsco code

It’s absolutely at their whims and mercy

Cheers


----------



## Indiana974 (Feb 21, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> you don't need either work experience or a job offer going through recent PHD graduate pathway.
> 
> PHD graduate pathway requirements are : IETLS 6.0, PHD completion evidence, *positive skills assessment*, occupation on DHA list (if PHD is not from a victoria university, occupation must be listed in Victoria occupation list)
> 
> however, if you are living in another state, a job offer may be required to demonstrate your commitment to Victoria.


Thank you for the return!

Unfortunately, after another search, I have learned that VETASSESS will not accept doctoral studies supported only by living allowance and/or scholarships... meaning that I can't qualify at the moment for a positive skill assessment (1-year work experience needed). It looks like I will go for the 485 instead, and try to go for the 190 once I meet all the requirements.


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi guys, I've received pre-invitation from VIC on 28th Jan and I sent my application on 10th Feb (civil draftsperson occupation). At that moment I didn't have any other 190 eoi, therefore in the VIC application form, I declare that I didn't have any other state application (EOI). But on 19 Feb I submitted an EOI for 190 NSW (because my point got raised). Now I hear that VIC is strict about not having any other 190 state eoi, is it true? can it be the main reason that they reject someone? Since my occupation is listed as limited in NSW occupation list and they have only invited 1 person up to Jan (according to foi) I have a strong feeling about the possibility of being invited by NSW within VIC processing time, so I'm worried that if I withdraw my NSW EOI and not being invited by VIC and meanwhile NSW invites some eoi same as my point (85). Pls, give me some advice on what should I do???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Hi guys, I've received pre-invitation from VIC on 28th Jan and I sent my application on 10th Feb (civil draftsperson occupation). At that moment I didn't have any other 190 eoi, therefore in the VIC application form, I declare that I didn't have any other state application (EOI). But on 19 Feb I submitted an EOI for 190 NSW (because my point got raised). Now I hear that VIC is strict about not having any other 190 state eoi, is it true? can it be the main reason that they reject someone? Since my occupation is listed as limited in NSW occupation list and they have only invited 1 person up to Jan (according to foi) I have a strong feeling about the possibility of being invited by NSW within VIC processing time, so I'm worried that if I withdraw my NSW EOI and not being invited by VIC and meanwhile NSW invites some eoi same as my point (85). Pls, give me some advice on what should I do???


You have to decide which side your bread is buttered
No one else can do it for you

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Please Explain how the Victoria will know someone also submit other EOI to NSW ?
I used same email address to submit 2 EOIs one for Victoria and other for NSW.

Is that okay or i need to use different email address for both EOIs 
What is Safe please suggest
Thanking you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Please Explain how the Victoria will know someone also submit other EOI to NSW ?
> I used same email address to submit 2 EOIs one for Victoria and other for NSW.
> 
> Is that okay or i need to use different email address for both EOIs
> ...


To what extent VIC has access to Skillselect database nobody knows
If the states have access to the database, then no matter how many different email ids you create, the result will be the same
What is safe or not, you only can decide 

Cheers


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone here made self-applications to 190 Vic nominations? If so, how did you go with it?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

For 2613, you just apply 190VIC. They will send pre invite if they select you. Then submit the documents in liveinmelbourne site. And sit tight for their decision. Simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

@kayan I am a recent graduate from VIC. I already started working at a public hospital as a graduate RN. But my agent keep asking me to get confirmation of employment which doesn’t make sense. As I falls under currently employed and I can upload the employment contract. For this reason, I am not happy with my agent and I want to self-apply. You guys ideas about this will be highly appreciated.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

I would not know specifically about your job code, but honestly getting an experience letter for a job seems reasonable if that’s what you mean. You check in Liveinmelbourne website how you should apply and what documents you will need. Generally a work experience or assessment letter is needed in most cases. So first step would be to check if your occupation code (RN) is listed in their skill requirement list. Then you see if you’re in pro rata or non pro rate. Accordingly your application process will change. For my case ANZSCO 2613 it’s pro rata and we need to apply in EOI first. For you that might or might not be the case. So when you identify your job code, you will pretty much know from the site, what documents you need and the process to follow. Also you can ask the forum with a little more details - there are many who would be in your occupation ANZSCO code and will be able to help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Thara123 said:


> @kayan I am a recent graduate from VIC. I already started working at a public hospital as a graduate RN. But my agent keep asking me to get confirmation of employment which doesnâ€t make sense. As I falls under currently employed and I can upload the employment contract. For this reason, I am not happy with my agent and I want to self-apply. You guys ideas about this will be highly appreciated.



Your first step is this: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I need your support in understanding the application process. I have applied for Victoria State under 261311(Analyst Programmer) and submitted my EOI by choosing Victoria State. 
So, Could you guide me with below questions:
1. Is the offer of employment from Victoria is mandatory to apply for this visa. 
2. Should i need to intimate the Victoria immigration about my EOI.
3. Currently my points are 80+5. Any rough estimation about the chances of getting invitation.
4. The website shows the Victoria will provide reference number once i submitted my EOI. But i did not receive any reference number.
5. The website shows to submit CV under eligibility. Should the resume should be submitted only if i have offer of Employment. 
6. The final important question- Currently i don't live in Australia. Should we live in Victoria if we apply for 190 visa. 

Expecting your kind coordination in this regard.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sreekanth.B


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

sreekanthpart said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need your support in understanding the application process. I have applied for Victoria State under 261311(Analyst Programmer) and submitted my EOI by choosing Victoria State.
> So, Could you guide me with below questions:
> ...




1.No. They will issue Pre invite 
2.a.No one can say. Purely depends on profile.
2.b.The first thing VIC will issue is an application number once they send you Pre invite and you submit your application for nomination post that. At the moment you should have an EOI and that EOI number. Nothing else.
3.They will ask for CV for everyone when they issue Pre Invite.It is one of the most important criterion.
4.No. You are good to apply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

kayan said:


> 1.No. They will issue Pre invite
> 2.a.No one can say. Purely depends on profile.
> 2.b.The first thing VIC will issue is an application number once they send you Pre invite and you submit your application for nomination post that. At the moment you should have an EOI and that EOI number. Nothing else.
> 3.They will ask for CV for everyone when they issue Pre Invite.It is one of the most important criterion.
> ...


Hi kayan,

Thank you for your time and quick reply. 

Just another set of questions and I would be happy if you can reply:
1. I read somewhere that fresh application needs to be registered if we dont get application number within 4 months. Do i need to submit another EOi if i dont get invitation in 4 months if i dont get invite. I have submitted my EOI on November 2019. (or) can the EOI will be valid until it expires after 2 years?
2. I am quite confused about 2 deadlines. One deadline is 14 days and another deadline is 60 days. So which deadline is for what. I can see the list of required documents to prove our claims in EOI. Should we submit all those PCC and other documents <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
4. Is the offer of employment mandatory for 190 Victoria Visa?
5. Right now i have just filed my EOI and waiting for a response from Victoria and nothing else i did. And, you have also responded me there is nothing else to do. Thanks for that. So to double check - The Victoria state itself will send out invitation if our profile is selected and then the process starts like submitting documents like CV,PCC etc. Is that right?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

sreekanthpart said:


> Hi kayan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1.Sounds incorrect. I have not heard anything like this. If you can find some source, anything at all from official site we can discuss further.
2.Once and if they send you pre invite, they will give you 14 days deadline to submit all documents like CV etc for the application in liveinmelbourne site. Once they accept you post that, they will issue invite and will give you 60 days time to lodge Visa application. 
3.Sorry I will prefer to protect my privacy. In the liveinmelbourne site there is a page dedicated to CV and how you should write one. Check that - you will have complete idea.
4.Not at all
5.Yes. But it is two staged process. First is Pre Invite. Then you would need to submit CV etc. Then they might accept or reject you. If they accept, that’s called State Nomination. Then you would need PCC etc for the Visa lodgement. That’s the last step. Mind you, VIC is notorious for rejection of pre invite. So unless you get a final nomination - nothing really matters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

kayan said:


> 1.Sounds incorrect. I have not heard anything like this. If you can find some source, anything at all from official site we can discuss further.
> 2.Once and if they send you pre invite, they will give you 14 days deadline to submit all documents like CV etc for the application in liveinmelbourne site. Once they accept you post that, they will issue invite and will give you 60 days time to lodge Visa application.
> 3.Sorry I will prefer to protect my privacy. In the liveinmelbourne site there is a page dedicated to CV and how you should write one. Check that - you will have complete idea.
> 4.Not at all
> ...



Really thankful for your fast response. 

You have cleared all my doubts. Then i will just and wait for a pre invite from Victoria. Under what cases do they usually reject. Is that only due to improper resume or any specific reasons?

Coming to the link I was mentioned: below is the link which states that "Within one week of lodging your application you will be sent an acknowledgement email and unique reference number. We request that you do not contact us regarding your application before this time." ----> Is that applicable after getting pre Invite?

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/what-happens-after-ive-

Note; May be i did not read it clearly about the 4 months timelines. If you read the above link, they stated this statement. I guess that is applicable after getting nomination and to apply for Visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreekanthpart said:


> Really thankful for your fast response.
> 
> You have cleared all my doubts. Then i will just and wait for a pre invite from Victoria. Under what cases do they usually reject. Is that only due to improper resume or any specific reasons?
> 
> ...


You are giving too much importance to VIC
They sponsor maybe 1 out of a 1000 applicants and that too they give priority to those already working in the state or have employment offer 

Have a plan B

Cheers


----------



## syed9666 (Mar 9, 2020)

*Expected invite*

Hello everyone,

I have modified my old EOI dated for 190-visa Victoria

My points are as follows:

Age	30
English Language	20
Education	15
Employment OS AUS	10
Spouse	5
State (region)	5
Total	85

I have applied for Engineering Technologist -233914
EOI Date: 11/01/2019

When can I expect an invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

syed9666 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have modified my old EOI dated for 190-visa Victoria
> 
> ...


No one can predict the state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

NB said:


> You are giving too much importance to VIC
> They sponsor maybe 1 out of a 1000 applicants and that too they give priority to those already working in the state or have employment offer
> 
> Have a plan B
> ...


How will they know if someone has a offer? In eoi, we don't mention it right?
They ofcourse can know who is already staying in vic and since how long. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

inspi said:


> How will they know if someone has a offer? In eoi, we don't mention it right?
> They ofcourse can know who is already staying in vic and since how long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Pre-Invites are solely given on the basis of Points & Job code. After one receives a pre invite, you need to show them all the documents which will show whether you are working in VIC or not or if you have a job offer from VIC. So, all pre-invites doesn't turn into final invites as VIC is very choosy and rejects a lot of applications.


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

Iak2780 said:


> Hi There ,
> Can you please elaborate more , like your ANZSCO code , Points , Timeline .
> 
> Regards,
> Imran


ANZSCO: 262111
Points including state sponsorship: 90
Timeline, EOI submitted since June/ July 2018


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> once the application is lodged, it cannot be edited. you can only add additional document. you can upload your new CV that meets the format specified by Victoria government as an additional document. or you can directly email liveinmelbourne skills assessment team. the email address is on there website. they will add that to your application as additional information. I don't think you can update your EOI score for state sponsorship if it has been already lodged. contact skills assessment team.


Thanks for reply. I have sent them email and they have updated their information for my application. Aside, while my ACS assessment is expiring on 30th May 2020 (less than 2 months from now) and understand that my pre-invite is only received recently, should I redo my ACS assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derence2002 said:


> Thanks for reply. I have sent them email and they have updated their information for my application. Aside, while my ACS assessment is expiring on 30th May 2020 (less than 2 months from now) and understand that my pre-invite is only received recently, should I redo my ACS assessment?


Documents required by ACS for assessment has changed drastically 

Gather all the documents required in case you need to apply

Cheers


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi everyone... I need help here. I received an email from Vic Gov that they are unable to assess my application based on my current CV. Does anyone have any advise on how to prepare for the CV apart from following the sample CV on the website??

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

likiangel said:


> Hi everyone... I need help here. I received an email from Vic Gov that they are unable to assess my application based on my current CV. Does anyone have any advise on how to prepare for the CV apart from following the sample CV on the website??
> 
> Many Thanks!!!


Hey there!

I guess it's more about what you included in your CV. I didn't actually used the CV format provided on the website but included everything like current job, dates, R&R, Licences/Registrations, PTE scores, personal details. Also, did you make sure that the jobs you mentioned in your resume are relevant to your nominated occupation?


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! I have submitted a new CV and hopefully it won't take them too long to make a decision!


----------



## likiangel (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi everyone!!!!
I received an invite today!!!!!! Omg happy tears 

234711 veterinarian 
EOI 190 85+5 points DOE 20/01/2020
State nomination lodged 02/02/2020
Invitation received 13/03/2020

I guess there’s no point waiting for 189 right?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

likiangel said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> I received an invite today!!!!!! Omg happy tears
> 
> 234711 veterinarian
> ...



Congratulations!! I believe you have received the final invite from VIC to apply for 190 Visa. Go ahead and lodge your VISA application asap.
Also, yes better to remove your 189 EOI so that others get a chance too.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

likiangel said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> I received an invite today!!!!!! Omg happy tears
> 
> 234711 veterinarian
> ...


If you want to settle in Vic, then no point waiting for 189

Cheers


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Dear folks, 

I have two queries:-

1. I did my education in 2014 and since then I have been working in an IT company as a software tester and I did my ACS in 2018 and they deducted 2 years of experience and considered after 2016. So in EOI can I mention my job from 2014 OR enter details after 2016 according to ACS. I am in delima what to do...so please let me know... thanks....👍👍
2. I came to know that for 190 Victoria require 3 years of experience of software tester. So that experience according to ACS after deduction or after my post education....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> I have two queries:-
> 
> ...


2014 to 2016 will be marked as non relevant in the EOI 
From the 2016 date allowed by ACS, will be marked as relevant 

Vic invites a handful of software testers only per year
The question of what Vic will consider will come only if you get a Preinvite
The chances of getting an invite maybe 1 in 1000

Cheers


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

My ACS is going to expire by next Month and I reapplied for the same by added current experience..so in EOI can I select Victoria state as of now OR should I wait for my ACS result... please let me know... thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> My ACS is going to expire by next Month and I reapplied for the same by added current experience..so in EOI can I select Victoria state as of now OR should I wait for my ACS result... please let me know... thanks


You have a valid assessment till next month
So you can continue with the same EOI
You can suspend the EOI on the day the existing assessment expires and revalidate it once you get the fresh assessment in hand

I hope you gave the documents as per the new list to ACS when applying this time ?

Cheers


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, as per their new requirement I had uploaded passport, experience letter, CV, reference letter, pay stubs and bank statement. I hope these Doc's are good enough or I missed anyone?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Yes, as per their new requirement I had uploaded passport, experience letter, CV, reference letter, pay stubs and bank statement. I hope these Doc's are good enough or I missed anyone?


Pay stubs and bank statement for entire period without missing a sightless month ?
The bank statement entry shows your employer name ?

Cheers


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, I have uploaded the same as u ask...one thing more what is the processing time of ACS right now...and what is the cut off points of Victoria nomination... please let me know...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Yes, I have uploaded the same as u ask...one thing more what is the processing time of ACS right now...and what is the cut off points of Victoria nomination... please let me know...


State sponsorship have no cutoff points
They can invite someone with 65 points and ignore someone with 100 for the same Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

Are there any invites recently for mechanical 75 point without state sponsoship 5 points for offshore


----------



## sam178 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi all, just wanna share a happy news.  

Just got an invitation from VIC today to lodge my 190 (EOI submitted 6 March 2020 so super quick turnaround time)! I applied through the PHD pathway with 90+5 for 234514. Had a VIC PhD and currently employed in VIC in the nominated job with about 1 year+ experience - so hopefully we will see it through till the grant with no issues. :fingerscrossed:


Started to populate the application form and came across a question on the character declaration:

_"Has any applicant ever undergone any military/paramilitary training, been trained in weapons/explosives or in the manufacture of chemical/biological products?"
_

But if I take the question at its face value, as a scientist working in the pharmaceutical industry, what I am dealing with are technically biological products - as they are purified from microorganisms/biological material (to make medicine/for therapeutic purpose) - and probably all biotechnologist or life scientist will have to answer yes to this question (which wouldn't make sense)

I believe it's a no given the context, but thought it's safer to seek advise. Am I just overthinking it for being over excited?


----------



## sam178 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ignore this - corrected the post above.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi sam,

Was it a pre-invite or a final invite?


----------



## sam178 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi Vicky, 

It should be a final invite (unless I misunderstood the process). 

I skipped the pre-invitation process with the phd pathway. I applied to SkillSelect first (to get an EOI ID), then another submission to LiveInMelbourne (the EOI ID from SkillSelect is still needed even if applying via graduation/phd pathway). Today I received two emails (one from LiveInMelbourne to say my application is successful and one from SkillSelect to invite for application).


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

sam178 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> It should be a final invite (unless I misunderstood the process).
> 
> I skipped the pre-invitation process with the phd pathway. I applied to SkillSelect first (to get an EOI ID), then another submission to LiveInMelbourne (the EOI ID from SkillSelect is still needed even if applying via graduation/phd pathway). Today I received two emails (one from LiveInMelbourne to say my application is successful and one from SkillSelect to invite for application).


That's a final invite. Congratulations :clap2:
PhD or recent graduate pathway people do not have to wait for pre-invite, they can directly apply for state nomination after creating skillselect account.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi guys, Did anyone receive a pre-invite from Victoria this month?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

vicky93 said:


> Hi guys, Did anyone receive a pre-invite from Victoria this month?


Yes, A friend of mine did receive the pre-invite from VIC. RN Offshore with 85+5 points.

I received it in the month of Jan.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks Negi.Was the pre-invite issued today?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

vicky93 said:


> Thanks Negi.Was the pre-invite issued today?


No, It was in the first week of March. Any particular reason you are asking of this?


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

I am a developer programmer waiting at 85+5 points.wanted to know whether there are any invites issued by VIC this month


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

vicky93 said:


> I am a developer programmer waiting at 85+5 points.wanted to know whether there are any invites issued by VIC this month


I guess the invites are issued on the basis of job codes too. I know someone who is a Business Analyst with 85+5 points with D.O.E as Dec, 2019 and he is yet to receive an invite from VIC.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

But, I guess, Victoria sends out invites on the same day for all the job codes.correct me if i am wrong


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

vicky93 said:


> But, I guess, Victoria sends out invites on the same day for all the job codes.correct me if i am wrong


Can't be sure of that because haven't seen it yet.


----------



## ozzi20 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi All, new here, probably a dumb question. Wondering the points posted here on this thread e.g. 85 + 5, are inclusive of state points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozzi20 said:


> Hi All, new here, probably a dumb question. Wondering the points posted here on this thread e.g. 85 + 5, are inclusive of state points?


+5 indicates state sponsorship points
So 85 for 189 and 90 for 190

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Do we need job offer to apply for 190 or 491 EOI for Victoria?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

NishaNene said:


> Do we need job offer to apply for 190 or 491 EOI for Victoria?


491 - Yes
190 - No


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

negi said:


> Yes, A friend of mine did receive the pre-invite from VIC. RN Offshore with 85+5 points.
> 
> I received it in the month of Jan.


Technically, points is not the only criterion for receiving 190 invites. If you see data from freedom of expression, Vic has sent invites to many with as low as 65 points for 190 visa. Also, based on my analysis, it seems english scores or work experience were not considered either as I could see almost equal number of people with different scores and experience. 

Also, on an average only 4-5 invites were sent to 2613-application programmers each month by Vic for 190 visa. On an average, they sent 250-300 invites each month on this visa. Unable to understand why such few invites were given to application programmers? Where are all the invites going? Is it accountants/business analysts?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

diliprathore85 said:


> Technically, points is not the only criterion for receiving 190 invites. If you see data from freedom of expression, Vic has sent invites to many with as low as 65 points for 190 visa. Also, based on my analysis, it seems english scores or work experience were not considered either as I could see almost equal number of people with different scores and experience.
> 
> Also, on an average only 4-5 invites were sent to 2613-application programmers each month by Vic for 190 visa. On an average, they sent 250-300 invites each month on this visa. Unable to understand why such few invites were given to application programmers? Where are all the invites going? Is it accountants/business analysts?


VIC is quite choosy. No idea how they send out invites. May be job code is one factor plus how many do they need for that particular code but can't be sure of it too. In case of RN-2544, they are inviting with 85+5 only as seen from the last 3-4 rounds, irrespective of on/offshore.


----------



## pamarths (Mar 16, 2020)

*Victoria nomination for 263111*

Hi,

Anyone in this forum knows the chances of getting an invitation under 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer from Victoria state?

I have 85 points(90 with state sponsorship) for 263111. PTE score is 79+.

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pamarths said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone in this forum knows the chances of getting an invitation under 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer from Victoria state?
> 
> ...


No one can predict the state sponsorship no matter what be your points or Anzsco code 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## tikitiki (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi

I just got a job offer from Vic regional. I decided to go through a migration agent so that thing could be stress free for me. However the agent failed to meet every deadline she set. Should I change to another one? It's been 2 weeks and no considerable progress has been made although I submitted all paperwork to her.

Another question is has vic ever stopped accepting nomination application for 489 in the past around this time?

My visa will expire in July and I read on their website processing time for nomination is 3months. I think I'm on thin ice but my agent is probably to busy to care

Thanks


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

tikitiki said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got a job offer from Vic regional. I decided to go through a migration agent so that thing could be stress free for me. However the agent failed to meet every deadline she set. Should I change to another one? It's been 2 weeks and no considerable progress has been made although I submitted all paperwork to her.
> 
> ...


489 does not exist now as it was closed last year from 16 Nov. So there can't be any nomination under this visa. This is only for the applicants who applied before Nov and are currently waiting for grants.


----------



## mandyzdreams (Apr 4, 2020)

exlipse said:


> 491 - Yes
> 190 - No


Hi exlipse
I'm also a software tester with 80 points for 190. (Age=30, Qualification =15,Exp=0 Engligh=20, State =5 partner =10, Experience=0 TOTAL=80).
I'm waiting till July to complete my 3 years of experience so that i'm eligible to apply. (currently has 2y and 9 months)

1. Will I disqualify now if I apply? (since I'm working from home I have extra time to attend to this)

2. What is meant by pre invite? What details are asked in the Application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanimandila said:


> Hi exlipse
> I'm also a software tester with 80 points for 190. (Age=30, Qualification =15,Exp=0 Engligh=20, State =5 partner =10, Experience=0 TOTAL=80).
> I'm waiting till July to complete my 3 years of experience so that i'm eligible to apply. (currently has 2y and 9 months)
> 
> ...


Ict applicants can’t apply directly no matter how many years experience they have or points 
( except PhD or recent graduates)

You have to submit the EOI and wait for Vic to invite you
That’s the pre invite being talked about

If Vic likes your EOI, they will send you a preinvite and ask you to apply to them with your cv and other relevant documents and evidence
If they still like it then they will issue you the final invite

Ideal situation would be if your employer can sponsor you 

Cheers


----------



## mandyzdreams (Apr 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm offshore and the state website simply says it needs 3 years of experience.
> I honestly didn't know that ICT people can not apply directly. Thanks for the info. May be I'll just apply and EOI set the preferred state as "VIC" and see.
> 
> Hope it won't have adverse effect due to the 3 months missing in the qualification.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanimandila said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. I'm offshore and the state website simply says it needs 3 years of experience.
> ...


----------



## mandyzdreams (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks NB for the information.  
Good day.


----------



## cidc (Mar 31, 2020)

*Nomination for 224711 (Management consultant)*

Hi, does VIC invite Management Consultants (not residing in Australia). Where may I look this up please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cidc said:


> Hi, does VIC invite Management Consultants (not residing in Australia). Where may I look this up please


Each state have dedicated websites for sponsorship details
Here is vic

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/

Cheers


----------



## yeshwanth1605 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi All,
Please let me know the chances of getting Aus PR (Vic state sponsored) with the current trend for ANZCO# 261313. Considering all the parameters I'm getting 80 pts including spouse assessment and language test. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yeshwanth1605 said:


> Hi All,
> Please let me know the chances of getting Aus PR (Vic state sponsored) with the current trend for ANZCO# 261313. Considering all the parameters I'm getting 80 pts including spouse assessment and language test.
> 
> Thanks.


261313 is highly contested
Vic is very choosy on whom to invite and even after issuing Preinvite, majority of them don’t get converted to final invites 
If you are onshore, may be you have a minute chance and that too if you are lucky 

Do the maths on your chances of sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## mandyzdreams (Apr 4, 2020)

Is ACS deductions are considered for giving points for 190 Vic EOI in Skillselect?

If I have 3 years exp without deducting two years for ACS, will I be able to claim 5 points for offshore experience?

Iscah Migration said Yes to this question, but i'm doubtful.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Do we need to apply each state from their own websites or the EOI in skill select will be sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Do we need to apply each state from their own websites or the EOI in skill select will be sufficient?


Depends on your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

What about 261313?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> What about 261313?


Check each state website using your Anzsco code
Vic for example for 261313 you have to wait for preinvite

Cheers


----------



## Hsq (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Had any one received invitation with 80 points for civil engineer(ANZSCO code 233211). so far


----------



## MarlenB (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi all, 
anyone here received an invite on 85 points on the ANZSCO# 261111 ICT Business Analyst. 
Thanks in advance. 
MArlen


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Can somebody suggest if my EOI will be considered for invitation for Victoria when I am offshore with 80 points including ss and no have offer with anzsco 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Can somebody suggest if my EOI will be considered for invitation for Victoria when I am offshore with 80 points including ss and no have offer with anzsco 261313


If you have at least 3 years experience, you will be considered
But frankly the chances are low as it’s a fiercely contested Anzsco code 
But miracles do happen

If you are related to Madhuri Dixit Nene, then your chances are very high ( very famous actress in india )

Cheers


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

If you have at least 3 years experience, you will be considered
But frankly the chances are low as it’s a fiercely contested Anzsco code 
But miracles do happen

If you are related to Madhuri Dixit Nene, then your chances are very high ( very famous actress in india )

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Nene's are US citizens NB ..perhaps being a morrison might count 😄


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info. And do I need to apply on their website separately or it is sufficient to have EOI in skillselect? 
Anyway, how does it increase my chances of getting an invitation being related to her 😁? Though, I'm not..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Thanks for the info. And do I need to apply on their website separately or it is sufficient to have EOI in skillselect?
> Anyway, how does it increase my chances of getting an invitation being related to her 😁? Though, I'm not..


Just the application in Skillselect is sufficient 

I was joking about Madhuri Dixit
I didn’t realise members will take it seriously 

Cheers


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

NB said:


> Just the application in Skillselect is sufficient
> 
> I was joking about Madhuri Dixit
> I didn’t realise members will take it seriously
> ...


Hi NB,

Do u know if I opt for Victoria now does it effect my queue status for NSW. 

Thx in advance.


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

aamien said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do u know if I opt for Victoria now does it effect my queue status for NSW.
> 
> Thx in advance.


it should not affect your queue on NSW EOI because you should be applying for a different EOI in VIC.

I hope that answers your enquiry.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Just the application in Skillselect is sufficient
> 
> I was joking about Madhuri Dixit
> I didn’t realise members will take it seriously
> ...


I read this somewhere, there is a great need of "Sarcasm" and "Just Kidding" Font in world. Wat say NB?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> I read this somewhere, there is a great need of "Sarcasm" and "Just Kidding" Font in world. Wat say NB?


Very true 

Cheers


----------



## Harsh11patil (Oct 5, 2017)

*261111 - Vic 190*

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 Vic SS with 85 + 5 (State points) with DOE 28th September 2019. Haven't received an invite yet. 

Does it make any difference if i apply under 261112 SA? I am eligible for SA too.

Regards,
HP:confused2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harsh11patil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Vic SS with 85 + 5 (State points) with DOE 28th September 2019. Haven't received an invite yet.
> 
> ...


Some states ask if you have applied to other states when sending you the pre invite
But if you have them in separate EOIs, you can always withdraw the other one before replying

Cheers


----------



## Harsh11patil (Oct 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Some states ask if you have applied to other states when sending you the pre invite
> But if you have them in separate EOIs, you can always withdraw the other one before replying
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you for response. My bad, i should have been to clear. What i mean by SA is system Analyst and not south Australia. Do you think i have better chance if i apply under system analyst instead of business analyst? This is 190 VIC


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harsh11patil said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for response. My bad, i should have been to clear. What i mean by SA is system Analyst and not south Australia. Do you think i have better chance if i apply under system analyst instead of business analyst? This is 190 VIC


If you have multiple positive assessments under different Anzsco codes, you can apply to both states under both codes
I will not have a adverse effect 
You don’t have to choose just one ANZsco code when applying 

Cheers


----------



## Avilasha (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi,
I am a Registered Nurse with 2 years of work experience(casual with minimum 20hr/week in first year & part time with minimum 35hr/week in second year) in Sydney. I completed my Bachelor of science in Nursing from Nepal in 2013 and completed Master of health policy (extension) in 2017. I have a score of 8 in PTE and I have passed NAATI. My partner has 6 each in PTE. Am I eligible to apply for 190 SS for Victoria with job offer? Please let me know if anyone can help me in this matter. It would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avilasha said:


> Hi,
> I am a Registered Nurse with 2 years of work experience(casual with minimum 20hr/week in first year & part time with minimum 35hr/week in second year) in Sydney. I completed my Bachelor of science in Nursing from Nepal in 2013 and completed Master of health policy (extension) in 2017. I have a score of 8 in PTE and I have passed NAATI. My partner has 6 each in PTE. Am I eligible to apply for 190 SS for Victoria with job offer? Please let me know if anyone can help me in this matter. It would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Nurses are in demand in all the states due to the corona virus 
If you have completed your skills assessment and English tests, then just apply to all states in Skillselect you are interested in 
Don’t wait to think whether you are eligible or not

Cheers


----------



## Avilasha (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi,
Thank you for your response. How do I apply for that? When I go through skillselect, it says to login skillselect and ask for EOI ID and password which I don’t have and I could not find to create an account as well.
Also I am currently residing in Canberra and moving to Melbourne as I got a job offer but I am not a recent graduate so is there possibility for invitation? Thank you


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Avilasha said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your response. How do I apply for that? When I go through skillselect, it says to login skillselect and ask for EOI ID and password which I don’t have and I could not find to create an account as well.
> Also I am currently residing in Canberra and moving to Melbourne as I got a job offer but I am not a recent graduate so is there possibility for invitation? Thank you


Here you go..

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start

Create an account and fill all correct details. I hope you got your ANMAC skill assessment done already as it is required to create an EOI. Also, since you are already moving to Melbourne now, You just have to select VIC as "state applying for" in your EOI. The invitations are given by the state whenever they feel like. However, in the past few months, I have seen RNs (including me) getting pre invite from VIC with 85+5 points so if you have the same points, you might expect an early invite but then again it is just my assumption and not a guarantee. You submit EOI and wait for pre-invite from VIC. That's all you have to do now.

I'm not sure about the criteria required for other states, but a few google searches will get you there. Wish you luck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

negi said:


> Here you go..
> 
> https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start
> 
> ...


Just to clarify further, once you have created the EOI for VIC, you can continue to create more EOIs for every state you are interested in applying to
Just start afresh everytime from the link given by Negi 

Cheers


----------



## Avilasha (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you both of you for your response. I got a clear picture of how should I be applying. Thank you so much. This is such a nice platform. And one more thing, currently I am in Canberra. I came here from Sydney on December thinking that I will work 6 month full time (35hr/week) as per ACT requirement and I will apply for ACT 190 but it is really hard to find a full time job in Canberra. I applied so many jobs which comes with an unsuccessful application. I got a job in here on March and I just get 15-30 hr/week which is not enough for me to apply for ACT190 and it is going to take further 6 months to apply for the visa once I get full time hour. So, I considered Victoria 190 as I had one of the facility of my previous workplace in Melbourne who provided me with an offer letter of 20hr/week, which is required for Victoria 190 for non-graduate pathway. I have 85 points as of point calculator:
Age-30
Bachelor of science in Nursing-15
Master of health policy from Australian Uni-5
Naati-5
PTE-20
1 year Australian experience -5
Partner English- 5 point
1. So, is it wise to leave ACT and move to Melbourne? 
2. And I graduated from Sydney University in 2017, by which I can’t apply for graduate pathway but my agent said he will lodge from graduate one as it is short process. Is that acceptable? Please suggest me.

Many thanks


----------



## Avilasha (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi Negi,
Did you apply from graduate pathway or non-graduate? And were you residing in Victoria or out of Victoria while you applied?

Thank you


----------



## jackie23 (Aug 28, 2019)

Avilasha said:


> Thank you both of you for your response. I got a clear picture of how should I be applying. Thank you so much. This is such a nice platform. And one more thing, currently I am in Canberra. I came here from Sydney on December thinking that I will work 6 month full time (35hr/week) as per ACT requirement and I will apply for ACT 190 but it is really hard to find a full time job in Canberra. I applied so many jobs which comes with an unsuccessful application. I got a job in here on March and I just get 15-30 hr/week which is not enough for me to apply for ACT190 and it is going to take further 6 months to apply for the visa once I get full time hour. So, I considered Victoria 190 as I had one of the facility of my previous workplace in Melbourne who provided me with an offer letter of 20hr/week, which is required for Victoria 190 for non-graduate pathway. I have 85 points as of point calculator:
> Age-30
> Bachelor of science in Nursing-15
> Master of health policy from Australian Uni-5
> ...



Hi Avilasha, I think you cannot claim 5 points for Bachelor degree as you have Master degree.

Best.


----------



## Avilasha (Apr 15, 2020)

Dear Jackie,
Is that so? I thought I would get 15 points for Nursing being in Skilled occupation list and 5 points for studying 2 years course in Australia. It used to be that way in NSW, I don’t know about Victoria. Please let me be clear. Thank you.


----------



## jackie23 (Aug 28, 2019)

Avilasha said:


> Dear Jackie,
> Is that so? I thought I would get 15 points for Nursing being in Skilled occupation list and 5 points for studying 2 years course in Australia. It used to be that way in NSW, I don’t know about Victoria. Please let me be clear. Thank you.


Oh I see. That should be fine. I thought you are claiming points from degrees.


----------



## kripa007 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi All.. Have a query for claiming partner skill points..

Apologies if this has been discussed already on this thread. 

I am the primary applicant with code in MLTSSL.

I have already claimed 5 points for my partner's english skills.

I am planning to get my partner's skills assessed by VETASSESS for her code in STSOL.. 

Can you please answer my queries below:

I cannot claim these 5 additional points for my 189 Application - Yes / No

Should both mine and my partner's skill codes be on the same list to be eligible to claim 5 additional points for 190 Visa? - Yes / No

With this mismatch in Skilled Occupation Lists, will I be able to claim 5 additional points for 190 visa? - Yes / No


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kripa007 said:


> Hi All.. Have a query for claiming partner skill points..
> 
> Apologies if this has been discussed already on this thread.
> 
> ...


Given your circumstances:

You cannot claim the additional points in 189
You can claim the additional points in 190

The beauty of the Skillselect system is that you cannot claim wrong points even if you want to
As long as you enter the correct Anzsco codes in the spouse section, the system will automatically award you the points only under the category you are eligible 

Cheers


----------



## kripa007 (Oct 7, 2019)

NB said:


> kripa007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All.. Have a query for claiming partner skill points..
> ...


Thanks NB!


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

*Clarification*



NB said:


> Just to clarify further, once you have created the EOI for VIC, you can continue to create more EOIs for every state you are interested in applying to
> Just start afresh everytime from the link given by Negi
> 
> Cheers


Dear NB,

Can I create multiple EOI using the same email id? It is a problem or impact my visa process?

Thanks you fro your help.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

toakagrawal said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NB looking for you valuable inputs. 
Please!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Avilasha said:


> Hi Negi,
> Did you apply from graduate pathway or non-graduate? And were you residing in Victoria or out of Victoria while you applied?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Avilasha,

I'm an overseas RN, so I did not apply via recent graduate pathway. I lodged my EOI,waited for pre-invite from VIC and then final invite and lodged Visa. Also, I'm an offshore applicant.


----------



## Aburajabfiras (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I am an Electrical Engineer with 7 years of experience.
I submitted my expression of interest for 190 visa and chose Victoria to get a nomination from it. My points are 85 excluding the 5 nomination points and 90 including them.
It has been 4 months, and up to now I have not received anything, bearing in mind that I fulfilled the additional requirements for my profession( 5 years of experience and 7 in IELTS or equivalent )
is the nomination closed for the time being or it is just the processing time?. It would appreciated if you guys have information on it.
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aburajabfiras said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am an Electrical Engineer with 7 years of experience.
> I submitted my expression of interest for 190 visa and chose Victoria to get a nomination from it. My points are 85 excluding the 5 nomination points and 90 including them.
> It has been 4 months, and up to now I have not received anything, bearing in mind that I fulfilled the additional requirements for my profession( 5 years of experience and 7 in IELTS or equivalent )
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
VIC has the worst record amongst all states in being choosy and opaque 

Cheers


----------



## Ridima (Apr 24, 2020)

New to this forum plz give your thoughts.
I am a registered nurse from overseas just finish my bridging course and got registration. I studied a master's in health and science 2 years course from Sydney. Just moved victoria got a job in nursing and i have 75+5= 80 points ( waiting for Pte date for my dependent which will make 85 date is after a month). what is the chance of getting an invitation to a recent graduation program in victoria? am I eligible? as I did a master's in health and science ( not a master in nursing) but its highly relevant to nursing/health. Getting mixed opinion from different people.


----------



## Ridima (Apr 24, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> RN nec / 65 points
> nomination application 23/dec
> final invite positive 13/feb
> nil experience, nil job offer
> ...


New to this forum plz give your thoughts.
I am a registered nurse from overseas just finish my bridging course. I studied a master's in health and science 2 years course from Sydney. Just moved victoria got a job in nursing and i have 75+5= 80 points ( waiting for Pte date for my dependent which will make 85 date is after a month). what is the chance of getting an invitation to a recent graduation program in victoria? am I eligible? as I did a master's in health and science ( not a master in nursing) but its highly relevant to nursing/health. Getting mixed opinion from different people.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Ridima said:


> New to this forum plz give your thoughts.
> I am a registered nurse from overseas just finish my bridging course and got registration. I studied a master's in health and science 2 years course from Sydney. Just moved victoria got a job in nursing and i have 75+5= 80 points ( waiting for Pte date for my dependent which will make 85 date is after a month). what is the chance of getting an invitation to a recent graduation program in victoria? am I eligible? as I did a master's in health and science ( not a master in nursing) but its highly relevant to nursing/health. Getting mixed opinion from different people.



Hey!

Since you are applying via the recent graduate pathway, so don't wait, submit your 190 EOI selecting your state as VIC and then apply on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au for state nomination. VIC gvt will take 14 weeks to process your application and will invite you to lodge Visa under DHA if your application is accepted.

I hope you have done your ANMAC assessment already since it is needed to submit EOI.

Cheers!


----------



## Ridima (Apr 24, 2020)

negi said:


> Hey!
> 
> Since you are applying via the recent graduate pathway, so don't wait, submit your 190 EOI selecting your state as VIC and then apply on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au for state nomination. VIC gvt will take 14 weeks to process your application and will invite you to lodge Visa under DHA if your application is accepted.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Thanks for the reply. I have already lodge EOI. Just wondering will i consider as recent graduate or not bcoz of my subject.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Ridima said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for the reply. I have already lodge EOI. Just wondering will i consider as recent graduate or not bcoz of my subject.


As long as your studies were of 2 years and completed within the last 2 years and it is relevant to your occupation. Please see at this link for definition of a recent graduate:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-graduates


----------



## Ridima (Apr 24, 2020)

negi said:


> As long as your studies were of 2 years and completed within the last 2 years and it is relevant to your occupation. Please see at this link for definition of a recent graduate:
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-graduates


Hello,
Thank you for your reply. Yes complete my graduation 2019 November, and I guess health and science is relevant to nursing as it is all about health and disease  few agents told me we have to be masters in nursing few others told i have to be bachelors in nursing so i got confused.


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello folks,

I have received my positive assessment from ACS and I submitted EOI and selected "Victoria" as a state..So, is it necessary to register in "https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/" OR wait for an invitation from state and then apply for the same....Please assist me...
Thanks...


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Jaipreet said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have received my positive assessment from ACS and I submitted EOI and selected "Victoria" as a state..So, is it necessary to register in "https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/" OR wait for an invitation from state and then apply for the same....Please assist me...
> Thanks...


Wait for a pre-invite
you will be notifed, with a Pre-invite if all good from the state., can happen anytime...no specific time frame or dates.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have received my positive assessment from ACS and I submitted EOI and selected "Victoria" as a state..So, is it necessary to register in "https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/" OR wait for an invitation from state and then apply for the same....Please assist me...
> Thanks...


You have to wait for the pre invite 
Have a plan B as VIC is extremely choosy on whom to invite and even after inviting, half of them get rejected 

Cheers


----------



## Jaipreet (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks NB and vemasani82....

I have 5.4 months of experience after post graduation since 2014 but ACS deducted 2 yrs of experience...so in EOI I mentioned according to ACS...so my query is...can I update my EOI and enter experience after post graduation..??
Because vic state nomination require 3 yrs of experience..but they didn't mention after post graduation OR according to ACS....


----------



## aumurad (Mar 9, 2020)

Dear Altruist
My wife recently finished her PhD from Victoria University. I have also a Masters from the University of Melbourne. We are living in Melbourne for six years. My three children were born in Melbourne and living since their birth. My wife score is 85 without state point. She has 90 out of 90 in PTE. My point is 80 without state point. We both have positive skill assessment from respective assessing authority. My wife's skill is "Primary Healthcare Organization Manager" which is not in VIC list but is in 190 overall combined lists. My skill category is an ICT Business Analyst. She lodged state nomination application last week. I also mentioned preferred state as VIC in my EOI but have not pre invited yet. Considering our case, what is the chance of my wife getting VIC state nomination. And also what is the timeline for getting outcome? Is it 2 weeks or 12 weeks?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaipreet said:


> Thanks NB and vemasani82....
> 
> I have 5.4 months of experience after post graduation since 2014 but ACS deducted 2 yrs of experience...so in EOI I mentioned according to ACS...so my query is...can I update my EOI and enter experience after post graduation..??
> Because vic state nomination require 3 yrs of experience..but they didn't mention after post graduation OR according to ACS....


In the EOI, you can’t claim the deducted period
If you get a preinvite, then you can give the complete experience in your application 

Cheers


----------



## bluemaltshop (Apr 3, 2020)

How do I learn more about every state's 190 or 491 pre invite /invite criterias?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bluemaltshop said:


> How do I learn more about every state's 190 or 491 pre invite /invite criterias?


Each state have a dedicated website for sponsorship 

Study them individually 

Cheers


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ridima said:


> negi said:
> 
> 
> > As long as your studies were of 2 years and completed within the last 2 years and it is relevant to your occupation. Please see at this link for definition of a recent graduate:
> ...



Hi, I am sure you can still apply. I am currently following a fb page named “Immi Start “ migration agency they have lot of successful stories like you published there.


----------



## Thara123 (Jan 25, 2019)

I hope this might help some of you guys


----------



## sam178 (Aug 21, 2018)

sam178 said:


> Hi all, just wanna share a happy news.
> 
> Just got an invitation from VIC today to lodge my 190 (EOI submitted 6 March 2020 so super quick turnaround time)! I applied through the PHD pathway with 90+5 for 234514. Had a VIC PhD and currently employed in VIC in the nominated job with about 1 year+ experience - so hopefully we will see it through till the grant with no issues. :fingerscrossed:


Just to close the loop, finally received the 190 grant today!! It was a direct grant after the medical check with BUPA (no prior CO contact), so looks like all the documentation preparation was worth it and worked out well. Happy man here! 

Thank you Expat forum and all posters who had helped made this place a treasure trove of information.

VIC PhD pathway (90+5, onshore with spouse)
ANZSCO: 234514
EOI: 6 March 2020
Invitation: 17 March 2020
Submission: 20 March 2020
Medical check: 8 May 2020
Direct grant: 11 May 2020


----------



## Ridima (Apr 24, 2020)

Thara123 said:


> Ridima said:
> 
> 
> > negi said:
> ...



I call and asked i live Melbourne and they said i m eligible a lot of ppl getting invited on 2-4 weeks some ppl on 2 days. Hope i get invited too not sure tho


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

sam178 said:


> Just to close the loop, finally received the 190 grant today!! It was a direct grant after the medical check with BUPA (no prior CO contact), so looks like all the documentation preparation was worth it and worked out well. Happy man here!
> 
> Thank you Expat forum and all posters who had helped made this place a treasure trove of information.
> 
> ...



Woww! Congrats!! That was super quick. They are processing onshore applications way too quickly now, may be because they are keeping aside the offshore applicants for the unforeseeable future.


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

hi did anyone get pre invite for 75+5 eoi


----------



## Sma0443 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi,


Thank you for your time. I’m working as a engineering professional in Melbourne for 7 months now with a permanent contract and have two years of Australian Study. My degree is assessed as Engineering Technologist and I have 9 bands in PTE. 5 points from Partner. 

Looking at current situation, should I lodge EOI for sc190 for graduate pathway or should I get my degree re-assessed as Electrical Engineer and go for NAATI PY. Your guidance will be greatly appreciated.

TY!


----------



## matg0707 (May 18, 2020)

Hi all. I have two questions I'm struggling to get answers for. Please assist  
I have seen before that vic don't request proof of funds. Is that still true? Do they just do random checks? What if I have $25k instead of the $35k for two? 
I am an offshore electrical engineer (233311) with a PhD - 80 plus 5 points. Is victoria inviting offshore 233311s? Where can I monitor these stats?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

"Victoria's skilled visa nomination program is now closed as nomination places have filled as provided by the Commonwealth Department of Home Affairs for the 2019-20 program year.
This includes both the Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190) and the Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491).
Applications received prior to 28 May 2020 will continue to be assessed and you will be advised of the outcome in due course. New applications will be accepted in 2020-21."

Link: https://www.facebook.com/ParthAtAussizz


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi guys any idea around what date u will reckon they will reopen next year program. I will be getting the job offer in pretty soon and it will be 2 years on my graduation (2-07-2018) on 2nd july. As i am confused some people are saying u have to be graduate 2 years and 3 months, where as vic website says 2 years.

Occupation: engineering technologist 
Points: 90
DOE: 31/01/2020 for 189.


----------



## henning24 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi guys, any idea when vic will reopen 190 for next financial year? is it July or October for 2020-2021?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

henning24 said:


> Hi guys, any idea when vic will reopen 190 for next financial year? is it July or October for 2020-2021?


This year the states will get their quota only in October
The states take 2-3 months to decide based on the quota which Anzsco codes they will invite
So safe to assume around December they should start issuing invites

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

henning24 said:


> Hi guys, any idea when vic will reopen 190 for next financial year? is it July or October for 2020-2021?


This year the states will get their quota only in October
The states take 2-3 months to decide based on the quota which Anzsco codes they will invite
So safe to assume around December they should start issuing invites

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

henning24 said:


> Hi guys, any idea when vic will reopen 190 for next financial year? is it July or October for 2020-2021?


This year the states will get their quota only in October
The states take 2-3 months to decide based on the quota which Anzsco codes they will invite
So safe to assume around December they should start issuing invites

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> henning24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, any idea when vic will reopen 190 for next financial year? is it July or October for 2020-2021?
> ...


That’s a major update! Has this news come out officially?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> That’s a major update! Has this news come out officially?


The government has officially informed that they will give the immigration quota for this new year only in October instead of June
Rest is just assumptions 


Cheers


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

hi all, I receive the invitation and have lodged my application in April but I have yet to submit my letter of reference as the embassy is not open due to the current pandemic. The tricky part is my ACS assessment which I have submitted when i lodged the application has expired in May. In this case, would I be required to do another ACS assessment? Aside, I have a job offer here in Singapore by an Australian company, would changing job while waiting for my visa to get approved affect my PR Application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derence2002 said:


> hi all, I receive the invitation and have lodged my application in April but I have yet to submit my letter of reference as the embassy is not open due to the current pandemic. The tricky part is my ACS assessment which I have submitted when i lodged the application has expired in May. In this case, would I be required to do another ACS assessment? Aside, I have a job offer here in Singapore by an Australian company, would changing job while waiting for my visa to get approved affect my PR Application?


You have received the pre invite from VIC or final invite and submitted your application in DHA ?

Cheers


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> You have received the pre invite from VIC or final invite and submitted your application in DHA ?
> 
> Cheers


received the final invite and submitted my application in DHA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derence2002 said:


> hi all, I receive the invitation and have lodged my application in April but I have yet to submit my letter of reference as the embassy is not open due to the current pandemic. The tricky part is my ACS assessment which I have submitted when i lodged the application has expired in May. In this case, would I be required to do another ACS assessment? Aside, I have a job offer here in Singapore by an Australian company, would changing job while waiting for my visa to get approved affect my PR Application?


Why do you need the embassy for the reference letter ?
Are you working for the embassy ?
Your ACS assessment needs to be valid only till the date of invite
If it has expired midway during processing, it need not be renewed 
You can change your job without it affecting your PR processing 
Just update your new employment details and contact in Immiaccount 
There maybe a an indirect delay if you change your status from onshore to offshore as offshore applicants are not being processed as fast as onshore due to the corona 

Cheers


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Why do you need the embassy for the reference letter ?
> Are you working for the embassy ?
> Your ACS assessment needs to be valid only till the date of invite
> If it has expired midway during processing, it need not be renewed
> ...


The letter is the character letter or certificate of conduct. In my case, do I still need to renew the ACS assessment? My application has always been offshore, so that shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> derence2002 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all, I receive the invitation and have lodged my application in April but I have yet to submit my letter of reference as the embassy is not open due to the current pandemic. The tricky part is my ACS assessment which I have submitted when i lodged the application has expired in May. In this case, would I be required to do another ACS assessment? Aside, I have a job offer here in Singapore by an Australian company, would changing job while waiting for my visa to get approved affect my PR Application?
> ...


Does that mean if the ACS assessment expires after you get final invite but before the final lodgement of visa, it’s still valid and need not be renewed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Does that mean if the ACS assessment expires after you get final invite but before the final lodgement of visa, it’s still valid and need not be renewed?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## nanu_25 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi there,

I am currently studying in Nursing in a university in Melbourne and planning to immigrate once I finish through recent graduate stream for Vic. What do you think about the future of this stream for someone like me or am I wasting time/resources?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanu_25 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am currently studying in Nursing in a university in Melbourne and planning to immigrate once I finish through recent graduate stream for Vic. What do you think about the future of this stream for someone like me or am I wasting time/resources?


Healthcare workers will be in demand for times to come
Australia has an ageing population which will need more and more care in days to come

Cheers


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi all,
I have applied for the overseas police check in Hong Kong which has already been processed, but could not be sent over to Australia due to the Corona. Surface mail would take months. Next week will be the deadline for the document submission before a decision is made. 

I am just wondering if anyone is also in the same boat, and if so, what did you do to notify DoHA?

Cheers


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

*Proof of Funds*

Hi all,

1)Does VIC asks for proof of funds? Did anyone get a query on that....or did this result into rejection.

2)Seen many threads where people got rejected upon invitation. Is it true that rejection rate is 50% or its just a rumour.

Regards,

Prateek


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1)Does VIC asks for proof of funds? Did anyone get a query on that....or did this result into rejection.
> 
> ...


Vic rejection rate is high
It maybe 40 it maybe 60 but it’s quite high
No official confirmation available if that’s what you are looking for

Cheers


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

For PhD graduates from a victorian university, it was mentioned that :

completed PhD from a Victorian university: In a field relating to an occupation on the Department of Home Affairs' 
Migration (LIN 19/051: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities) Instrument 2019external link in the past five years.

Source: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...nd-assessment/international-graduate-pathways

Does that mean I can have an occupation from STSOL, and MLTSSL?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> For PhD graduates from a victorian university, it was mentioned that :
> 
> completed PhD from a Victorian university: In a field relating to an occupation on the Department of Home Affairs'
> Migration (LIN 19/051: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities) Instrument 2019external link in the past five years.
> ...


YES
But it does not guarantee a sponsorship 
You can apply and wait for the final decision 

Cheers


----------



## DanViv (Apr 23, 2020)

Onshore candidate.
Hi. I got CO contact 2 months ago for PCC. I applied for Swedish PCC and they have sent by mail. Unfortunately due to border closure, it is still at the post office in Sweden. However I uploaded the payment invoice, tracking till the end of May 2020 and communication with the Swedish police. It has been 60 days and still showing as further assessment. I am not sure why. Will it take time? Kindly let me know if the above mentioned documents will be considered as genuine attempt to get the PCC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

DanViv said:


> Onshore candidate.
> Hi. I got CO contact 2 months ago for PCC. I applied for Swedish PCC and they have sent by mail. Unfortunately due to border closure, it is still at the post office in Sweden. However I uploaded the payment invoice, tracking till the end of May 2020 and communication with the Swedish police. It has been 60 days and still showing as further assessment. I am not sure why. Will it take time? Kindly let me know if the above mentioned documents will be considered as genuine attempt to get the PCC. Thanks in advance.


For sure it does make sense for you and me, but the question is does the CO care or not? I think at his stage it's at the CO descrition. Hope for the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DanViv said:


> Onshore candidate.
> Hi. I got CO contact 2 months ago for PCC. I applied for Swedish PCC and they have sent by mail. Unfortunately due to border closure, it is still at the post office in Sweden. However I uploaded the payment invoice, tracking till the end of May 2020 and communication with the Swedish police. It has been 60 days and still showing as further assessment. I am not sure why. Will it take time? Kindly let me know if the above mentioned documents will be considered as genuine attempt to get the PCC. Thanks in advance.


The CO will accept it as a genuine attempt
But whether he will exempt the requirements of the PCC or put your application on hold till such time you are able to submit it, cannot be guessed

You have to wait patiently for his decision and upload the pcc as soon as you get it in your hand

Cheers


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi there,
I have already got a positive skill assessment from my Bachelor's and Master's degree through EA. Currently enrolled in PhD in an Australian university.
Do I need to send my Australian PhD degree to be assessed by EA in order to get the extra points for PhD? (extra 5 for the PhD, 5 for two years of study, and 10 for PhD by research). Can I just claim these points without sending my PhD degree to EA again? Is that the case even if my PhD is not related to my nominated occupation?
Thanks


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a question, does 190 nomination in Victoria has no competition if someone applies via PhD pathway? Someone told me that 65 points will get me invited if I graduated from a Victorian Uni. However, I doubt what he was saying.


----------



## Oridroo89 (Jun 28, 2020)

NB said:


> This year the states will get their quota only in October
> The states take 2-3 months to decide based on the quota which Anzsco codes they will invite
> So safe to assume around December they should start issuing invites
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Does it mean that if my occupation is in the list, then I would be able to apply only in October, not before than that?

I'm planning to assess my degree as an 'Engineering Technologist' and would be getting a relevant job offer to support the application. 
Another issue is, my 2 years of graduation would be 18 Nov, 2020. After that, as per Victorian nomination rule, I'll lose the 'Recent Graduate' status.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oridroo89 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Does it mean that if my occupation is in the list, then I would be able to apply only in October, not before than that?
> 
> ...


You can submit your EOI in Skillselect even today
But the states may not act on it till they are sure of the quota
Also if you are eligible to apply directly without preinvite, you would not be able to do it till such time the states open for application 

Cheers


----------



## Oridroo89 (Jun 28, 2020)

NB said:


> You can submit your EOI in Skillselect even today
> But the states may not act on it till they are sure of the quota
> Also if you are eligible to apply directly without preinvite, you would not be able to do it till such time the states open for application
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response.
Do you have any idea if Engineering Technologies need to be pre-invited?
And from your previous reference, the state may start taking applications from October, right?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

darkknight2099 said:


> I have a question, does 190 nomination in Victoria has no competition if someone applies via PhD pathway? Someone told me that 65 points will get me invited if I graduated from a Victorian Uni. However, I doubt what he was saying.


Yes, there is a Recent Graduate/ PhD pathway for VIC 190 where the candidate first have to submit a 190 EOI in skillselect for VIC and then directly submit State nomination application along with supported documents on liveinmelbourne website. If VIC approves of your application, they will inform you via mail and you will get the ITA for applying visa via skillselect. So, that means if anyone applies via this pathway, they dont have to wait for the Pre-Invite from state. Also, total points doesn't matter much here. The state can invite even a 65 pointer over a 90 pointer if his/her job code is in demand in the state.

Also, VIC is very choosy in giving final invites as compared to other states so it's no guarantee that submitting state nomination application will definitely give you the final invite for Visa. You have to submit it and wait for the outcome. 

Now, VIC has apparently closed 190 & 491 places since their quote for FY has been fulfilled and they will open up again next FY (which starts in July). However, there is no guarantee that they will start accepting applications by July since the annual migration quota for FY 20-21 will be announced by DHA somewhere in Sept/Oct. So, it's the state's choice whether to start inviting by July or wait until sept/oct.

You can submit your 190 EOI on skillselect even now and Keep an eye on liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au and submit your state nomination application as and when the state starts accepting applications for 190.

I hope this helps!


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello all, is there an alternative to IELTS or PTE during this times. My ielts result will expire in this Oct.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Hello all, is there an alternative to IELTS or PTE during this times. My ielts result will expire in this Oct.


If you want to claim points, no alternative 

Cheers


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

Are there anybody who are 'not' working in medical/health sector in Victoria and still going to register interest for Victoria 190? 
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...-interest-for-victorian-state-visa-nomination


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

hjs3210 said:


> Are there anybody who are 'not' working in medical/health sector in Victoria and still going to register interest for Victoria 190?
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...-interest-for-victorian-state-visa-nomination


it is not very clear. Nothing wrong in registering. At worst, they won't call back.


----------



## gtisp2020 (May 31, 2020)

I'm working as a scientist in a medical research institute in Melbourne and fulfill all the criteria but my research is not covid related. Still planning to submit the registration of interest though.


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi All

Pretty new to 190 here. Quick question. 

Are there specific work experience requirements for each ANSCO code occupations (specifically 261313)?

I checked all over the liveinmelbourne website but couldn't find anything.

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Hi All
> 
> Pretty new to 190 here. Quick question.
> 
> ...


Yes of course.

Your education and the roles you performed in your job should closely match the items listed under 261313. Have a look at ACS site to get more details. If they do, then you need to complete your skills assessment with them and then you will be able to claim points according to your experience duration. See DHA points table for how much you can claim per year of experience.


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> Your education and the roles you performed in your job should closely match the items listed under 261313. Have a look at ACS site to get more details. If they do, then you need to complete your skills assessment with them and then you will be able to claim points according to your experience duration. See DHA points table for how much you can claim per year of experience.


Thanks for that!

I already have skill assessment for 261313 along with 1 year approved work experience. 
I remember checking the liveinmelbourne website ages ago and somewhere in a table it said that 3 years of work experience was needed for this occupation for Victorian 190. 

Was wondering if this still applies.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I already have skill assessment for 261313 along with 1 year approved work experience.
> I remember checking the liveinmelbourne website ages ago and somewhere in a table it said that 3 years of work experience was needed for this occupation for Victorian 190.
> ...


State criteria for invitation is bit hazy and keeps changing. What you saw in the past, I'm not sure of, but this is what it says currently



> You must be currently employed in Victoria and working in a highly skilled occupation in health or medical research which supports Victoria’s economic recovery and health response, for at least the past 6 months.


This is over and above the fact that your occupation has to be in DHA skill list.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

I was readig the recent update on 2nd September about the new PMSOL. I am offshore but can I still try my luck in directly applying to open positions in jobactive web site?? Or am I being too hopeful? EOI Date: 16.11.2019
Points 189/190: 80/85
Anzesco code : 233512- Mechanical Engineer.


Cheers

Chin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> I was readig the recent update on 2nd September about the new PMSOL. I am offshore but can I still try my luck in directly applying to open positions in jobactive web site?? Or am I being too hopeful? EOI Date: 16.11.2019
> Points 189/190: 80/85
> Anzesco code : 233512- Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> ...


You lose nothing in trying to get a job
Just don’t bet on it and get disappointed if you don’t get any responses 

Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi guys,

Did anybody register your interest for VIC 190 or 491 recently? I have applied under external auditor as I am working in a superannuation industry. Since they have mentioned it is only applicable for critical workers in Victoria, I was able to justify how my work is critical in regard to COVID-19 response from Superanniation perspective. Not sure if that's going to help me but felt like giving it a try. 

Anyways, do u guys know how long does it take IF they wish to select any applicant?

TIA


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anybody register your interest for VIC 190 or 491 recently? I have applied under external auditor as I am working in a superannuation industry. Since they have mentioned it is only applicable for critical workers in Victoria, I was able to justify how my work is critical in regard to COVID-19 response from Superanniation perspective. Not sure if that's going to help me but felt like giving it a try.
> 
> ...


"We will only contact you again if you are selected to apply for Victorian visa nomination. There are no set timeframes for when you may be selected." 

This is mentioned in their official website. So, just wait and watch.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anybody register your interest for VIC 190 or 491 recently? I have applied under external auditor as I am working in a superannuation industry. Since they have mentioned it is only applicable for critical workers in Victoria, I was able to justify how my work is critical in regard to COVID-19 response from Superanniation perspective. Not sure if that's going to help me but felt like giving it a try.
> 
> ...





> Applicants must demonstrate that they have been continuously employed (for at least 6 months) in their nominated occupation in Victoria in health or medical research that is contributing to Victoria's economic recovery and health response.


I wouldn't expect an invite to be honest


----------



## gurmeetpanwar (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi Guys

Just a quick one. I am currently working in the education industry in Victoria for more than a year and I got skills assessment under 261399 Software and Application Programmers. Can I apply for the Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa? I have already assessed my work experience under the same occupation 261399 and currently working under the same employer.

Thanks


Gurmeet


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

As long as you are working in your nominated occupation and that occupation is highly related to health care industry (as per Victorian website) you can apply. 

I would say if you can relate it to a critical occupation that is providing support to the economy it’s worth registering your interest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurmeetpanwar (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi Tanveer

Thank you for your prompt reply

Can you adivse me the steps and documents required for that ?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Initially you just need to register your interest. 

First you need to lodge an EOI mentioning that you are lodging your EOI for Victoria state sponsorship. Then you need to go to live in Melbourne website and you will find an option named registration of interest. Once you complete that, then the department will let you know if they want to select you. Once selected, then you need to provide documents to the State. Upon confirming you can they apply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

gurmeetpanwar said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a quick one. I am currently working in the education industry in Victoria for more than a year and I got skills assessment under 261399 Software and Application Programmers. Can I apply for the Victoria State Sponsorship 190 visa? I have already assessed my work experience under the same occupation 261399 and currently working under the same employer.
> 
> ...


Unless you've been in your occupation that is closely related to the medical or health for the past 6 months in Victoria, I wouldn't waste the time on the application. You'll have to wait until the federal allocation is out.


----------



## gurmeetpanwar (Sep 16, 2020)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Initially you just need to register your interest.
> 
> First you need to lodge an EOI mentioning that you are lodging your EOI for Victoria state sponsorship. Then you need to go to live in Melbourne website and you will find an option named registration of interest. Once you complete that, then the department will let you know if they want to select you. Once selected, then you need to provide documents to the State. Upon confirming you can they apply.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tanveer , I will give it a go


----------



## guestgtm80 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi guys

I was wondering whether they inform if someone is not selected after submitting the interest? Any ideas?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

guestgtm80 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was wondering whether they inform if someone is not selected after submitting the interest? Any ideas?


no they will not. it will be remain in the pool until no Invitation or EOI expired.


----------



## guestgtm80 (Oct 7, 2020)

ga2au said:


> no they will not. it will be remain in the pool until no Invitation or EOI expired.


Thanks. But I am not asking regarding EOI. I mean now Victoria has this where critical occupations can submit the interest for Victoria and then if they are selected they will be asked to apply for 190. Once that 190 nomination is approved then one can apply for 190 Visa.

My question is since critical occupations have submitted interest will they be informed in case of them not being considered critical or just not meeting the criteria? 

Hope that makes sense


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

guestgtm80 said:


> Thanks. But I am not asking regarding EOI. I mean now Victoria has this where critical occupations can submit the interest for Victoria and then if they are selected they will be asked to apply for 190. Once that 190 nomination is approved then one can apply for 190 Visa.
> 
> My question is since critical occupations have submitted interest will they be informed in case of them not being considered critical or just not meeting the criteria?
> 
> Hope that makes sense


As it is mentioned in VIC website: "_*We will only contact you again if you are selected to apply for Victorian visa nomination.*_ There are no set timeframes for when you may be selected."

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## guestgtm80 (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

Do we know when the VIC 190 will reopen?


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Do we know when the VIC 190 will reopen?


Nobody knows a specific date, but can expect Victoria to open their program in coming days. The most important thing is what's going to change in terms of their eligibility criteria compare to the last year.


----------



## freakster (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Does anyone know for how long victoria runs its nomination program once it opens up. I am stressed out because I am not yet ready with ACS assessment and PTE . Getting these documents ready will take atleast a month or more, I don't want to miss the opportunity to apply this year.

Please let me know .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freakster said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know for how long victoria runs its nomination program once it opens up. I am stressed out because I am not yet ready with ACS assessment and PTE . Getting these documents ready will take atleast a month or more, I don't want to miss the opportunity to apply this year.
> 
> Please let me know .


Do you think that on the day they open they will give out the invites for the entire year ?
Vic is extremely cautious and spreads out invites over the entire year 
Nothing to get stressed about 
But if you are offshore, then you are wasting money in getting assessment done

Cherts


----------



## freakster (Nov 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Do you think that on the day they open they will give out the invites for the entire year ?
> Vic is extremely cautious and spreads out invites over the entire year
> Nothing to get stressed about
> But if you are offshore, then you are wasting money in getting assessment done
> ...


Thanks a lot for your response NB.

I am onshore candidate residing in victoria for last 2 years. If I manage PTE 79+ my final score would be 90 + 5 SS.

As I understand from your response, they select EOI's created throughout the year. That means I can still create an EOI in Jan 2021 because that is time I believe I would have all my documents ready.

Their recent trend got me worried because they considered registration of interest sent between 8th Sept to 21st Sept.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

freakster said:


> Thanks a lot for your response NB.
> 
> I am onshore candidate residing in victoria for last 2 years. If I manage PTE 79+ my final score would be 90 + 5 SS.
> 
> ...


That was only for their interim allocation. State nomination for Victoria _should_ open again soon once the state has planned its budget.


----------



## haya.mohiyaddin (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi I have been in eoi for an year and i have got my ielts 8 band now my score has changed to 90. What are the chances to get invitation from victoria under 190 subclass for software engineers?. My 189 subclass score is 80.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

haya.mohiyaddin said:


> Hi I have been in eoi for an year and i have got my ielts 8 band now my score has changed to 90. What are the chances to get invitation from victoria under 190 subclass for software engineers?. My 189 subclass score is 80.


Onshore or offshore?


----------



## haya.mohiyaddin (Nov 7, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Onshore or offshore?


I am at India.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haya.mohiyaddin said:


> I am at India.


Offshore ICT applicants should forget state sponsorship for a couple of years
Activate Plan B
Cheers


----------



## haya.mohiyaddin (Nov 7, 2020)

NB said:


> Offshore ICT applicants should forget state sponsorship for a couple of years
> Activate Plan B
> Cheers


Why is that so?. Will victoria never open for offshore applicants like how it was in last year? What could be plan B?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haya.mohiyaddin said:


> Why is that so?. Will victoria never open for offshore applicants like how it was in last year? What could be plan B?


That’s my personal assessment that for at least a year or 2 they will not sponsor any offshore 2613 applicants 
You can believe it or not..it’s upto you
Plan B can be stay in your home country or look at Canada 
Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s my personal assessment that for at least a year or 2 they will not sponsor any offshore 2613 applicants
> You can believe it or not..it’s upto you
> Plan B can be stay in your home country or look at Canada
> Cheers


Canada is quite the same without a job offer.There are too many people starting to immigrate to canada. In no time it will be like australia.


----------



## haya.mohiyaddin (Nov 7, 2020)

NB said:


> That’s my personal assessment that for at least a year or 2 they will not sponsor any offshore 2613 applicants
> You can believe it or not..it’s upto you
> Plan B can be stay in your home country or look at Canada
> Cheers


Sure Thanks for reply. Do you see opportunity for regional visa in australia?


----------



## haya.mohiyaddin (Nov 7, 2020)

emios88 said:


> Canada is quite the same without a job offer.There are too many people starting to immigrate to canada. In no time it will be like australia.


Okay.. How long do you think that it will take to be like australia?.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

haya.mohiyaddin said:


> Sure Thanks for reply. Do you see opportunity for regional visa in australia?


You'll be wasting your time and money coming to regional Australia looking to secure a job as a software engineer.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone know what occupations were invited in the last round? Does VIC is still just inviting medical occupations?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> Anyone know what occupations were invited in the last round? Does VIC is still just inviting medical occupations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


There are no rounds in 190
Vic invites whenever they find suitable applicants throughout the month
Cheers


----------



## Suganyakr (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi NB,
I have 95 points for 190, submitted EOI for Victoria. Any chance Victoria or any other states will reopen for offshore applicants? Also what is the possibility to get invite for 189 visa with 90 points for ICT Business Analyst ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suganyakr said:


> Hi NB,
> I have 95 points for 190, submitted EOI for Victoria. Any chance Victoria or any other states will reopen for offshore applicants? Also what is the possibility to get invite for 189 visa with 90 points for ICT Business Analyst ?


I don’t see Vic inviting ICT offshore applicants at least for the next 2 years irrespective of the Anzsco code or points 
Cheers


----------



## Suganyakr (Oct 9, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t see Vic inviting ICT offshore applicants at least for the next 2 years irrespective of the Anzsco code or points
> Cheers


Thanks for the Update NB


----------



## manzar_1 (May 14, 2019)

Any update on today's VIC budget on the allocations? I tried to check VIC budget website but didn't see anything on immigration.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manzar_1 said:


> Any update on today's VIC budget on the allocations? I tried to check VIC budget website but didn't see anything on immigration.


This is a financial budget
The sponsorship etc. will not be released with this data
You have to wait for liveinvic website to update 
Cheers


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

Has anyone had or heard about any recent invites for 190 VIC? 


--------
261399 Software and Application Programmer
190 VIC EOI submitted: Aug 2020
90 points + 5 SS


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Any news on the allocation for vic and if they will open for other than medical related occupations?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## someGuyWithNoPR (Aug 5, 2020)

Victoria’s skilled visa nomination program (subclass 190 and 491) reopens on 5 January 2021 - Live in Melbourne


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

looks like nothing for offshore candidates, and with this 190 visa options are over. All other states have their other constrains as well. Left with 189 and don't know what will happen to that.


----------



## freakster (Nov 1, 2020)

someGuyWithNoPR said:


> Victoria’s skilled visa nomination program (subclass 190 and 491) reopens on 5 January 2021 - Live in Melbourne


Thanks for the post. I was looking forward to this like crazy.

Looks like this is a huge disappointment. There seems to be no other occupations listed apart of health and medical occupations.



The only hope this year to file an ROI/EOI and actually get invited is also lost.
Feel like wasting time, money and mental health. 190 & 189 all doors closed.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone received invitation after ROI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

No updates yet


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Anyone received invitation after ROI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What time the selection process start?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

I saw Aussies group confirmed the ROI response for 491 in computer network & system engineer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Saw 7 Invitations So far under below occupations.


ICT Network Administrator – Subclass 190 with 90 Points
Registered Nurse (Aged Care)- Subclass 190 with 65 Points
Registered Nurse (Aged Care)- Subclass 190 with 65 Points
Registered Nurse (Aged Care)- Subclass 190 with 65 Points
Life Scientist - Subclass 190 with 65 Points
Software Engineering – subclass 190 with 65 Points
Computer Network and System Engineering – Subclass 491 with 65 Points

Lotss of Clients around the VIC received the invitations under Digital Sector.


----------



## moumitasg (Jan 22, 2021)

Arjun_123 said:


> Saw 7 Invitations So far under below occupations.
> 
> 
> ICT Network Administrator – Subclass 190 with 90 Points
> ...


 I am in Software Engineering with 90 points, haven't received anything  . Do you think any immigration consultant can help checking our profile?


----------



## Samijaved (Jan 22, 2021)

moumitasg said:


> I am in Software Engineering with 90 points, haven't received anything  . Do you think any immigration consultant can help checking our profile?



Same here. I have applied in software engineering with 80 points and i work in medical field too but still nothing🤬


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

moumitasg said:


> I am in Software Engineering with 90 points, haven't received anything  . Do you think any immigration consultant can help checking our profile?


Vic liveinmelbourne website clearly said working in the health sector AND helping in economic recovery. So unless you work as a software engineering in a healthcare system that is helping in covid recovery, you will not be considered. No immigration consultant can do anything here. You will have to wait till June this year when they release new rules for the invite.


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

Samijaved said:


> Same here. I have applied in software engineering with 80 points and i work in medical field too but still nothing🤬


You seem to be having good chance in future rounds this year. Make sure your ACS assessment is completed with latest experience. If you select 'Yes' in your skillselect for the question where they ask if your experience is in relevant job category AND if you have not got that ACS evaluated, your application might be rejected after pre-invite.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

it's over


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> it's over


But yet no one leaves
Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

NB said:


> But yet no one leaves
> Cheers


how to leave when whole life is invested in this?


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Arjun_123 said:


> Saw 7 Invitations So far under below occupations.
> 
> 
> ICT Network Administrator – Subclass 190 with 90 Points
> ...


 Thanks for the information, what is the source of information. bit relax to know software engineer (IT people) are being considered for 190


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Pa1417 said:


> Thanks for the information, what is the source of information. bit relax to know software engineer (IT people) are being considered for 190


Only a small percentage of software engineers will actually meet the Victorian nomination requirements for 190 (supporting healthcare and the economic crisis for a min of 6 months).


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeah right, I also heard even if you are not directly related to medical, Victoria may consider your application, it entirely depends on your package etc 
But not sure just heard, I consider it a matter of good luck 
I wish Gud luck to all in the same boat... including me too 😊


----------



## mandyzdreams (Apr 4, 2020)

Pa1417 said:


> Yeah right, I also heard even if you are not directly related to medical, Victoria may consider your application, it entirely depends on your package etc
> But not sure just heard, I consider it a matter of good luck
> I wish Gud luck to all in the same boat... including me too 😊


however, we have to be currently living and working in VIC right?
No offshore applicants are allowed, isn't it?


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

shanimandila said:


> however, we have to be currently living and working in VIC right?
> No offshore applicants are allowed, isn't it?


Yeah it is, onshore at the moment


----------



## Pa1417 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi guys
What time the selection process start?
Good Luck everyone


----------



## freakster (Nov 1, 2020)

Pa1417 said:


> Hi guys
> What time the selection process start?
> Good Luck everyone


Good to know that someone is alive in this page. This page is good as dead.


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

Pa1417 said:


> Hi guys
> What time the selection process start?
> Good Luck everyone


Starts in the afternoon


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

Anyone received or heard of any invites?


----------



## freakster (Nov 1, 2020)

Pa1417 said:


> <*SNIP*>


Depressing and more depressing to see people worry about visa grants and citizenship. Getting an invite now has become a luxury that people who got invites prior to 2019 would not understand.


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

freakster said:


> Depressing and more depressing to see people worry about visa grants and citizenship. Getting an invite now has become a luxury that people who got invites prior to 2019 would not understand.


Totally agree!


----------



## nitram100 (Feb 22, 2021)

Got my 190 VIC granted last week. Community Nurse + my girlfriend Critical Care Nurse as defacto Spouse , lodged and front loaded on 13th January 2020.

No CO contact, direct grant. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

nitram100 said:


> Got my 190 VIC granted last week. Community Nurse + my girlfriend Critical Care Nurse as defacto Spouse , lodged and front loaded on 13th January 2020.
> 
> No CO contact, direct grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Onshore or offshore?


----------



## nitram100 (Feb 22, 2021)

Offshore


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

nitram100 said:


> Got my 190 VIC granted last week. Community Nurse + my girlfriend Critical Care Nurse as defacto Spouse , lodged and front loaded on 13th January 2020.
> 
> No CO contact, direct grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


congratulations!


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

nitram100 said:


> Offshore


WOW. Congratulations to you and your partner. I'm a RN (Critical care & emergency) too, applied for 190-VIC visa in Mar 2020 and still waiting. Can you please let me know if you approached DHA for any kind of exemption or if you had a job offer from an Aus employer?
Which country are you located in currently?


----------



## nitram100 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi , thanks guys, we are very happy.

We did not contact anyone at all, no job offer and no kind of influence just a direct grant and on Facebook groups a lot of nurses who lodged around Jan/Feb and one in March have all had their offshore VIC 190s granted. All UK based.

I think you will be very very soon !


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

nitram100 said:


> Hi , thanks guys, we are very happy.
> 
> We did not contact anyone at all, no job offer and no kind of influence just a direct grant and on Facebook groups a lot of nurses who lodged around Jan/Feb and one in March have all had their offshore VIC 190s granted. All UK based.
> 
> I think you will be very very soon !



Amen to that!

Its really frustrating to wait without an update. Another offshore RN friend of mine who lodged in Dec 2019 for 190-SA is also waiting for his grant without any updates till date. I hope it's our turn next!

Wish you all the best with your travels and new life in Aus


----------



## nitram100 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you! All the best with yours also and hope you get yours very soon!


----------



## MZRoberts (Feb 19, 2021)

diliprathore85 said:


> You seem to be having good chance in future rounds this year. Make sure your ACS assessment is completed with latest experience. If you select 'Yes' in your skillselect for the question where they ask if your experience is in relevant job category AND if you have not got that ACS evaluated, your application might be rejected after pre-invite.


Hi, 

I am planning appy for VIC 190 and do not have my job assessed yet. However, I would like claims points for it. My migration agent said it would not be any problem.

Do you know of someone who had an issue after pre-invite because they did not get their job assessed? 

Thank you,
ZRoberts


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MZRoberts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning appy for VIC 190 and do not have my job assessed yet. However, I would like claims points for it. My migration agent said it would not be any problem.
> 
> ...


Which Anzsco code are you applying under?
What all assesssment have you done till now ?
Cheers


----------



## MZRoberts (Feb 19, 2021)

NB said:


> Which Anzsco code are you applying under?
> What all assesssment have you done till now ?
> Cheers


I am applying under Software Engineer. 

I have got my assessment done with ACS (but only using my Masters and PY Program). I have also been working in a closely related occupation (data analyst) for a year and half. I did not get the job assessed yet. 

I am not sure if I should claim points for my job in the EOI or ignore it for VIC 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MZRoberts said:


> I am applying under Software Engineer.
> 
> I have got my assessment done with ACS (but only using my Masters and PY Program). I have also been working in a closely related occupation (data analyst) for a year and half. I did not get the job assessed yet.
> 
> I am not sure if I should claim points for my job in the EOI or ignore it for VIC 190.


If you don’t get the current job assessed, you cannot show the current job as relevant in the eoi
It’s always best to get the job assessed so that the EOI shows the correct position 
Cheers


----------



## ASinha123 (Mar 9, 2021)

Onshore Applicant 2021
Skill - ICT Business Analyst working in healthcare sector 
Submitted ROI during the Jan 05-11 window
Received email to submit 190 application on Live in Melbourne website on 22nd Jan 2021
Received invite for 190 Vic State Sponsorship on 16th Feb 2021
Current visa expiring 15th Mar 2021

Some hope for onshore applicants after months of struggle onshore!


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

ASinha123 said:


> Onshore Applicant 2021
> Skill - ICT Business Analyst working in healthcare sector
> Submitted ROI during the Jan 05-11 window
> Received email to submit 190 application on Live in Melbourne website on 22nd Jan 2021
> ...


Congratulations!

If you don't mind, could you share how many points you had? Thanks!


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

ASinha123 said:


> Onshore Applicant 2021
> Skill - ICT Business Analyst working in healthcare sector
> Submitted ROI during the Jan 05-11 window
> Received email to submit 190 application on Live in Melbourne website on 22nd Jan 2021
> ...


How many points pls?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

ASinha123 said:


> Onshore Applicant 2021
> Skill - ICT Business Analyst working in healthcare sector
> Submitted ROI during the Jan 05-11 window
> Received email to submit 190 application on Live in Melbourne website on 22nd Jan 2021
> ...


Hi Mate,

First of all congratulations.

Can I ask are you directly working as a full time employee in that Healthcare sector company
or
are you working as a contractor over there via a IT recruitment company.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,
I have query regarding visa nomination form.

In ROI, I have mentioned the company name (example Company ABC) and reporting manager (say Manager1).

Now on filling Victoria visa nominations, in the occupation detail section. It is asking to fill an employer company name (the name of the organisation that has provided you with an offer of employment) I have received an offer letter from Company XYZ to work for their client, company ABC (which I mentioned in ROI). 

My query: should I add company XYZ details as they have provided me with an offer contract letter and salary slip? 
OR 
The same information of employer and manager details to be added in visa nomination which I added in ROI

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> I have query regarding visa nomination form.
> 
> In ROI, I have mentioned the company name (example Company ABC) and reporting manager (say Manager1).
> ...


You have to give details of XYZ only
Abc has nothing to do with you directly
You should not have mentioned company abc in the ROI
Consult a Mara agent or talk or email Vic for clarification 
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

NB said:


> You have to give details of XYZ only
> Abc has nothing to do with you directly
> You should not have mentioned company abc in the ROI
> Consult a Mara agent or talk or email Vic for clarification
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your reply.

I have asked from multiple migration agents even they were also saying to write down ABC company as the project I am handling deals with ABC. As they told me even nurses are also working in Hospital through some agency as well.
Though I have sent an email to Victoria just waiting for their response. 
I thought better to ask in expat forum who have gone through same steps.


----------



## ASinha123 (Mar 9, 2021)

Gersus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> If you don't mind, could you share how many points you had? Thanks!


95 points including state nomination


----------



## ASinha123 (Mar 9, 2021)

sahi88 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> First of all congratulations.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!
Was working full time for a hospital, now working full time for a private healthcare IT company on long term contract.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

ASinha123 said:


> Thanks mate!
> Was working full time for a hospital, now working full time for a private healthcare IT company on long term contract.


thanks for your reply.

so in your ROI, you mentioned employer name of 'Hospital' or private IT company?

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks


----------



## ASinha123 (Mar 9, 2021)

sahi88 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> so in your ROI, you mentioned employer name of 'Hospital' or private IT company?
> 
> ...


When I submitted ROI I was still working for the hospital.


----------



## butter251 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi all  
Has anyone received an invite for 190 Vic in August?? Vic 190 forum seems to be very silent !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

butter251 said:


> Hi all
> Has anyone received an invite for 190 Vic in August?? Vic 190 forum seems to be very silent !


VIC is under lockdown so it’s not surprising that there have been no invites issued 
Cheers


----------



## Ridima (Apr 24, 2020)

NB said:


> VIC is under lockdown so it’s not surprising that there have been no invites issued
> Cheers


I recently received dont spread misinformation


----------



## butter251 (Aug 29, 2021)

.


----------



## butter251 (Aug 29, 2021)

Ridima said:


> I recently received dont spread misinformation


Wow! congrats  Do you mind sharing your occupation and eoi scores?? It will be really useful as I'm waiting for an invite as well... thanks..!


----------



## Ridima (Apr 24, 2020)

Register nurse 95 point with experience


----------



## butter251 (Aug 29, 2021)

Ridima said:


> Register nurse 95 point with experience


Thanks!


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

Some handful ROI's were selected:








Skilled migration update - ROI selections







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au


----------



## Aussie2019 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I am an onshore candidate who is doing 8hours/ week casual job in the target sector. I would like to ask am I eligible for 190 state nomination with this much less hours/ casual and no long term contract?


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi guys,

I received my 190 invitation from VIC.
Skill - Software and Application Programmer nec (261399) 
Target Sector: Medical Research
Points: 95+5
EOI lodged: 25/03/2021
ROI submitted: Jul 2021
Pre-invite: 13/08/2021
Submitted documents after pre-invite: 20/08/2021
Received final invite: 14/09/2021
Note: I did consult an agent for the process.

Hope this gives you all some hope, especially those in IT and have been patiently waiting in VIC. There will be light at the end of the tunnel.  Good luck to y'all!


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

ausdreamsg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my 190 invitation from VIC.
> Skill - Software and Application Programmer nec (261399)
> ...


Congratulations. Did agent help in ROI?


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

inspi said:


> Congratulations. Did agent help in ROI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes they did. But I still had to overlook it to make sure all claims were correct, and provide with technical info required.


----------



## student123 (Oct 14, 2019)

ausdreamsg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my 190 invitation from VIC.
> Skill - Software and Application Programmer nec (261399)
> ...


Congratulations! That is good news  
Can you please let me know if you are directly working in a medical research company?
Thanks.


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

student123 said:


> Congratulations! That is good news
> Can you please let me know if you are directly working in a medical research company?
> Thanks.


Thank you  Yes, directly working in a digital health company precisely. Which is an example under medical research target sector.


----------



## Kvc96 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing well. 
I work as a software engineer with cyber security roles and responsibilities for a service provider. Currently I hold 100 points (without state nomination points) 
ROI submission date: 07/07/2021
I got my pre-invite on 15/10/2021

Cheers


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi everyone

I'm applying for 190 VIC. Is it acceptable if I'm currently working as an IT support officer in clinical trials organization (target sector) but EOI and Skill assessment are Developer Programmer (also got 3 years experience in application development)? The info on Victoria state website seems a bit vague to me regarding nominated occupation and current job.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thaihoangcfc said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm applying for 190 VIC. Is it acceptable if I'm currently working as an IT support officer in clinical trials organization (target sector) but EOI and Skill assessment are Developer Programmer (also got 3 years experience in application development)? The info on Victoria state website seems a bit vague to me regarding nominated occupation and current job.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Make sure that you are working in the sector for which you have the existing visa
Secondly, no one can predict state sponsorship 
States sponsorship are not clear cut and transparent 
Cheers


----------



## Kvc96 (Oct 20, 2021)

Kvc96 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> I work as a software engineer with cyber security roles and responsibilities for a service provider. Currently I hold 100 points (without state nomination points)
> ...


Hi guys,

I got my invite for VIC 190 yesterday at 105 points (100 + 5). I work as a software engineer in Melbourne with target sector as Cyber Security. 

ROI - 7/07/21
Pre-invite - 15/10/21
Invite - 12/11/21

Cheers,
KC


----------



## Kiran31g (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi All,
I have 95 points for VIC 190 visa and I am working as a software developer(261312-developer programmer), Currently i am working with XYZ company which provides IT services and my client is XYZ which is fintech. Is there any chance for me to get invite for PR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiran31g said:


> Hi All,
> I have 95 points for VIC 190 visa and I am working as a software developer(261312-developer programmer), Currently i am working with XYZ company which provides IT services and my client is XYZ which is fintech. Is there any chance for me to get invite for PR?


Try your luck
No one can predict sponsorship 
Your score is decent
Cheers


----------



## Kvc96 (Oct 20, 2021)

Kiran31g said:


> Hi All,
> I have 95 points for VIC 190 visa and I am working as a software developer(261312-developer programmer), Currently i am working with XYZ company which provides IT services and my client is XYZ which is fintech. Is there any chance for me to get invite for PR?


As long as you can demonstrate you skills towards FinTech, you'll be fine. Try and explain in detail how you roles and responsibilities helps the company / client. 

PS - don't go overboard as they're reading every word you write. Honesty will get you there.


----------



## Paritdoshi (12 mo ago)

ausdreamsg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my 190 invitation from VIC.
> Skill - Software and Application Programmer nec (261399)
> ...



Hi there,

Congratulations. I had a question also. I just submitted my EOI day before yesterday through an agent. Just wondering, do Victoria send an approval to email for the pre-invite? Or do I have to log in to my skill select all the time to have a look?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Did you submit your ROI? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paritdoshi (12 mo ago)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Did you submit your ROI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did already with EOI. I had a question also.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

You will get an email for the approval. That’s more like a pre invite. Once approved you will get another approval email with a notification from your EOI.

Hope that answers ur question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paritdoshi (12 mo ago)

Thank you Tanveer. What's your situation? I submitted my EOI and ROI for 491 provisional visa and you?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

I got my approval last October for 491. Applied for the visa on 25th October - medical done on 15th November. Waiting for the outcome of visa application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paritdoshi (12 mo ago)

How long it took you to get your pre-invite email? and How many points you had in total?


----------



## Paritdoshi (12 mo ago)

And can you please give me a breakdown of your total points?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

I had 105 points including 15 state points. Got one year work experience and didn’t had a NAATI points as it was expired. Other than that, everything else was similar to normal points.

I submitted my ROI in July - got pre invited on 1st October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paritdoshi (12 mo ago)

That's amazing. I have 95 points including the 15 state points as a Chemistry Technician occupation. What do you think of the chances in my situation?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Gotta evaluate your condition and also depends where do u work and how well u have drafted your ROI. 

Points does matter but your working industry and contributions matter the most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paritdoshi (12 mo ago)

I work in a dairy company in Shepparton which contributes to the economy a lot because we sell products to Aldi, Woolworths and Coles. And I belong to Agri-food industry.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

I’m working as an accoutnant in agri sector as well. Should be fine. Btw I sent you a mssg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Kiran31g said:


> Hi All,
> I have 95 points for VIC 190 visa and I am working as a software developer(261312-developer programmer), Currently i am working with XYZ company which provides IT services and my client is XYZ which is fintech. Is there any chance for me to get invite for PR?


Did you mention your employer as XYZ and in roles and responsibilities did you mention about the client? Am in the same boat and wondering if IT services as employer will be picked up? As it doesn't fall in target sector . 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

One of my friends got 190 working in cyber security. So I guess they do consider 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausdreamsg (Oct 27, 2020)

Paritdoshi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Congratulations. I had a question also. I just submitted my EOI day before yesterday through an agent. Just wondering, do Victoria send an approval to email for the pre-invite? Or do I have to log in to my skill select all the time to have a look?


The pre-invite email comes through to the email address that is associated with the liveinmelbourne account. In my case, it was mine, and so I received the email directly late on a Friday eve, and when I sent to the agent, they only saw it on Monday. 

If it's not your email that is used to register, I'd say try to keep on top of it by checking your liveinmelbourne account in that case.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

Received the invitation for nomination application for Victoria on 15/03/22. 
85+5 points.
Electrical Engineer.
Advanced manufacturing.


----------



## fionabui123 (10 mo ago)

Hi Tanveer

Hope you are well. I tried to pm you but cannot.

My husband is also an accountant working for a fintech company. We never think there is a chance for us with visa 190 given the position. Could you please share with us how you persuaded CO that you used your STEMM skills for the target sector? Your help would be of great value to us. 
Many thanks.


----------



## fionabui123 (10 mo ago)

Tanveer1987 said:


> I’m working as an accoutnant in agri sector as well. Should be fine. Btw I sent you a mssg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Tanveer

Hope you are well. I tried to pm you but cannot.

My husband is also an accountant working for a fintech company. We never think there is a chance for us with visa 190 given the position. Could you please share with us how you persuaded CO that you used your STEMM skills for the target sector? Your help would be of great value to us.
Many thanks.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

rikaz999 said:


> Received the invitation for nomination application for Victoria on 15/03/22.
> 85+5 points.
> Electrical Engineer.
> Advanced manufacturing.


are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

nikag said:


> are you onshore or offshore?


I'm onshore. I don't think Victoria nomination is open for offshore candidates this financial year.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

fionabui123 said:


> Hi Tanveer
> 
> Hope you are well. I tried to pm you but cannot.
> 
> ...


sent you a pm


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey, Do you guys have any idea if I can change my Job while waiting for 491 to grant? My nomination state is VIC as an Accountant - Recently I got a job offer for Finance Officer. Just wondering will that have any impact on my application?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey, Do you guys have any idea if I can change my Job while waiting for 491 to grant? My nomination state is VIC as an Accountant - Recently I got a job offer for Finance Officer. Just wondering will that have any impact on my application?
> Thanks


Does your visa allow you to change jobs ?
If so, as long as you are working in rural Vic, it will not affect your 491 processing 
Just make sure that you don’t leave with bad blood with your existing employer as they may be contacted for employment verification 
Cheers


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

Yesterday, I received VIC 190 invite.
95 points total @ 262112.

Although, when I applied for the nomination, The Victorian application portal pulled the incorrect company name from the ABN I provided. (Though, I already notified them about this issue via the portal itself)

Should I be worried about this? And what's the timeframe, in general, these days to receive an outcome?

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Freeza said:


> Yesterday, I received VIC 190 invite.
> 95 points total @ 262112.
> 
> Although, when I applied for the nomination, The Victorian application portal pulled the incorrect company name from the ABN I provided. (Though, I already notified them about this issue via the portal itself)
> ...


As long as you have clarified, you don’t have to worry about the wrong company
Vic takes a hell lot of a time to issue the final invite 
Be prepared for 12 weeks
Anything less is a bonus
Cheers


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as you have clarified, you don’t have to worry about the wrong company
> Vic takes a hell lot of a time to issue the final invite
> Be prepared for 12 weeks
> Anything less is a bonus
> Cheers


Vic 190 processing time is under 42 days as per their website mentions;
(Program review)

Will share the outcome after I receive one.

Thanks,


----------



## derence2002 (Mar 1, 2020)

hi expats, I have received the invitation from Victoria state and submitted my online lodgement (https://online.immi.gov.au/) on 17th April 2020, due to some document were not ready, I have added the additional document on 11 May 2020. This is way beyond the global processing waiting time of 19 months for 90% of the applicants, may I know what should I do next?


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi All
Update from my end. I received VIC 190 per-invite on 4th of March 2022 (Electrical Engineer (Adv Manufaturing, 100 points incl State, Onshore & working in nominated occupation). Docs submitted on 11th March. Nomination approval on 21st March.


----------



## Freeza (Jun 21, 2019)

Update;

VIC 190 | 95 points total @ 262112

Pre-invite: Mar 17, 2022
Invite approval: April 12, 2022
Immi lodge: Pending


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

rikaz999 said:


> Received the invitation for nomination application for Victoria on 15/03/22.
> 85+5 points.
> Electrical Engineer.
> Advanced manufacturing.


Hi Rikaz, 

Just wondering whether you get the nomination letter yet or still waiting pls ? 

Thank you.


----------



## rikaz999 (Aug 31, 2018)

Phong Vo said:


> Hi Rikaz,
> 
> Just wondering whether you get the nomination letter yet or still waiting pls ?
> 
> Thank you.


Got the nomination approval on 30th of March. And have already lodged the visa application on 1st. Medicals booked for next week.


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> I have query regarding visa nomination form.
> 
> In ROI, I have mentioned the company name (example Company ABC) and reporting manager (say Manager1).
> ...


Did you get this issue solved ?


----------



## aj2000 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I live in Victoria and working as a ICT Business Intelligence Analyst in Target Sector (Digital) with 90+5 points. 

I had a question regarding the employment status in case of 190 visa.

After getting the final nomination from State and applying for 190 Visa (just application not grant), are you allowed to change the job without impacting your visa application (on a decision pending 190 Visa application)?


----------



## alicianie (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and I'm figuring out plans to immigrate to Australia. I have a Ph.D. degree in materials science and engineering (out of Australia), and I graduated in Nov. 2018. I just find that if the VIC 190 Ph.D. stream reopens, I may have the chance. 

I have a few questions about this stream.

1. Do you think how big the chances are for the VIC 190 Ph.D. stream to reopen, and where do you get your sources.
2. I haven't done my skills evaluation yet, do you think I should do it right now or just wait until Victoria officially reopens this stream?

I appreciate any advice that might help! Thanks!


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

As per VIC 190 overview, 3500 pre-invitations have been issued as of 30/4. Does it mean no more pre-inv for the rest of the financial year? Anyone got pre-inv after that date?


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi everyone!!

Thanks to all for the suggestions and useful forum. I yesterday got the golden letter of 190 visa grant. 

Time line 
Visa lodged 23 Aug 2019

Co contact 1: 30 Jan 2020 ( for upgradation of kids passport)

CO contact 2: on 23 Aug 2022, for health and pcc again

Provided health and pcc on 25 Sep 2022

Visa grant date ; 1 Dec 2022


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyankaagarwal11 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Thanks to all for the suggestions and useful forum. I yesterday got the golden letter of 190 visa grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
Onshore or offshore?
Cheers


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> Onshore or offshore?
> Cheers


Offshore


NB said:


> Congratulations
> Onshore or offshore?
> Cheers


its offshore


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi all!!

Please suggest, as I got 190- Victoria PR, so what are its conditions. Is it necessary to live in Victoria only. Please share the appropriate thread link, where I can ask my querries.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyankaagarwal11 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Please suggest, as I got 190- Victoria PR, so what are its conditions. Is it necessary to live in Victoria only. Please share the appropriate thread link, where I can ask my querries.
> 
> Thanks


Strictly as per rules, you are supposed to live and work in Vic for 2 years 
You have committed to this when you applied for sponsorship 
However, some agents and members feel that this is just a moral commitment and nothing stops you from migrating to other states as the grant letter is silent on this aspect 
This is like a chicken and egg question with no clear answers 
I have not come across any applicant being penalised for not doing so, but who knows what the future holds
Cheers


----------



## priyankaagarwal11 (Nov 2, 2020)

NB said:


> Strictly as per rules, you are supposed to live and work in Vic for 2 years
> You have committed to this when you applied for sponsorship
> However, some agents and members feel that this is just a moral commitment and nothing stops you from migrating to other states as the grant letter is silent on this aspect
> This is like a chicken and egg question with no clear answers
> ...


 Thanks NB
Means I should apply for the job specifically of victoria. Will do that only.


----------

